# New headphone amplifier from Bryston



## Hardertaskthinking

Dear all,
   
  Some of you may have heard of Bryston, the well-known maker of audio equipment for both the Consumer and Professional market.  Quite a number of its current line of products have received critical acclaim and these include the BCD-1 CD player, the BDA-1 D/A converter, the recently released BDP-1 Digital player and the 28B-SST2 1,000 watts monoblock amplifiers.  What many people love about Bryston, besides the high build and sound quality of its products, are its 20-year transferable warranty, parts & labour, on its analogue products and its 5-year transferable warranty on all its digital circuits.
   
  Coming our way (probably September) is the first Bryston headphone amplifier the BHP-1.  I know there are already many excellent headphone amplifiers at a wide spectrum of prices available in the market.  But if you guys are considering a sensibly priced, high-quality headphone amplifier may want to wait out for BHP-1's arrival before making any decisions now.
   
  Here's a picture of the prototype:
   

   
  [Disclaimer: I am only a happy Bryston equipment owner and I am not in any way related to, or have any financial interest in Bryston]


----------



## estreeter

Sensational - thanks for that. Bryston make excellent higher end kit, and many here will be familiar with their DAC, but that doesnt always translate to an 'automatically' brilliant headphone amp. I look forward to hearing more about this amp.


----------



## ACDOAN

It is not going to be inexpensive with the separated power supply.
   
  I was a happy Bryston owner and their products are above par. I used to have the combo BP26 pre and the 4BSST. For SS gear, they are expensive but they worth every penny.
   
  Happily waiting for an audition at a local dealer when available.


----------



## attenuated 3db

I had a Bryston 1B preamplifier back in the early 1980s.  I was working for a Linn-Levinson dealer, and although I could afford an LP-12 turntable on my 50% salesman accommodation, no way I could ever afford Levinson electronics on what I was paid.  The Bryston was OK, but I ditched it in favor of the preamp that is still in my Head-Fi profile 30 years later.  I guess Bryston entering the headphone-only amplifier market means that it has attracted the attention of old-line high-end manufacturers.  Can an Audio Research headphone amplifier be far away given Head-Fi folks' love for tubes?


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





attenuated 3db said:


> I had a Bryston 1B preamplifier back in the early 1980s.  I was working for a Linn-Levinson dealer, and although I could afford an LP-12 turntable on my 50% salesman accommodation, no way I could ever afford Levinson electronics on what I was paid.  The Bryston was OK, but I ditched it in favor of the preamp that is still in my Head-Fi profile 30 years later.  I guess Bryston entering the headphone-only amplifier market means that it has attracted the attention of old-line high-end manufacturers.  Can an Audio Research headphone amplifier be far away given Head-Fi folks' love for tubes?


 
  Well, I would like to see Krell,  Audio Research, Cary Audio jump on the band wagon  ,,,,


----------



## Hardertaskthinking

Apparently, there are 2 versions of the BHP-1 to be released:
   
  1) one with an internal Power Supply Unit (users do not need the additional power supply unit MPS-2 pictured)
  2) one without an internal Power Supply Unit and needs to be plugged in to the MPS-2 (a good option for current owners of Bryston BP-26 pre-amplifier with which the MSP-2 comes by default.  The MPS-2 can power up 4 different Bryston components) http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=BYMPS2
   
  I am particularly keen to test out the BHP-1 myself because preliminary information suggests that it can more than adequately drive heavy loads like the HE-6.  It will be really interesting to see how it compares to the soon-to-be-released Hifiman EF-6 and RSA Darkstar.
   

  
  Quote: 





acdoan said:


> It is not going to be inexpensive with the separated power supply.
> 
> I was a happy Bryston owner and their products are above par. I used to have the combo BP26 pre and the 4BSST. For SS gear, they are expensive but they worth every penny.
> 
> Happily waiting for an audition at a local dealer when available.


----------



## SP Wild

The XLR outputs of their BDA-1 sounded much nicer to me when going into a balanced amp than the RCA.  The result took me by surprise!


----------



## Gazza

Interesting. Hopefully Bryston have gone out of there way with the design to ensure it sounds demonstrably better than the headphone stage on their amps/pre-amps.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





hardertaskthinking said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Some of you may have heard of Bryston, the well-known maker of audio equipment for both the Consumer and Professional market.  Quite a number of its current line of products have received critical acclaim and these include the BCD-1 CD player, the BDA-1 D/A converter, the recently released BDP-1 Digital player and the 28B-SST2 1,000 watts monoblock amplifiers.  What many people love about Bryston, besides the high build and sound quality of its products, are its 20-year transferable warranty, parts & labour, on its analogue products and its 5-year transferable warranty on all its digital circuits.
> 
> ...


 
  Look like the BP26 design. Do you know the dimension ?


----------



## tkteo

There is a different "leaked photo" here???
   
  http://canadahifi.com/index.php/bryston-bhp-1-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## Hardertaskthinking

Perhaps those are pictures of an earlier prototype?
  
  Quote: 





tkteo said:


> There is a different "leaked photo" here???
> 
> http://canadahifi.com/index.php/bryston-bhp-1-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## estreeter

ACDOAN, seriously - quoting an entire post, with images, to ask a simple question ? Please consider those who arent on T1 Ethernet with a broadband pipe into the basement.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> ACDOAN, seriously - quoting an entire post, with images, to ask a simple question ? Please consider those who arent on T1 Ethernet with a broadband pipe into the basement.


 

 Thank you. I will not do it again.


----------



## MacedonianHero

I'm glad to see that some of the big boy speaker gear manufacturers are starting to pay attention to us.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'm glad to see that some of the big boy speaker gear manufacturers are starting to pay attention to us.


 


  Speaker manufacturers ? To my simplistic way of thinking, there shouldnt be a huge chasm between the ability to build a good preamplifier and the ability to build a dedicated headphone amp - always happy to hear otherwise from Ray or someone who knows that of which they speak.


----------



## MacedonianHero

estreeter said:


> Speaker manufacturers ? To my simplistic way of thinking, there shouldnt be a huge chasm between the ability to build a good preamplifier and the ability to build a dedicated headphone amp - always happy to hear otherwise from Ray or someone who knows that of which they speak.




Speaker *gear* manufacturers. 

But for the longest time, they have ignored our segment of audio...and no there isn't a huge chasm, but for some reason they preferred to not even try. Don't get me wrong, I am very happy with "our" gear manufacturers like Ray Samuels, or Woo Audio, just nice to have others offer more selection.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Well, it seems that old-line audiophile manufacturers are starting to pay attention to Head-Fi. 

Bryston makes fine gear - I'll look forward to them getting into the market!


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Well, it seems that old-line audiophile manufacturers are starting to pay attention to Head-Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 One has to ask if this, and the sudden rush to build digital transports, is a sign of their realisation that they cant rely on a few middle-aged men with pipes, slippers and hefty check books. I still look at gear from people like Gryphon and think 'Nah - they are as wedded to 1998 as they were 3 years ago !', but we have to think back to how long many it took some of these companies to embrace the CD as a viable alternative to vinyl. That said, I'd be very surprised if someone is sitting at a drawing board at Meridian with the specs for a 30K signature headphone amp - always happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## TwoEars

Very nice, wonder what kind of tech is inside.
   
  It's nice to see more and more balanced options hitting the market, will be interesting to read some reviews.


----------



## ACDOAN

I would like to see Kimber Kable makes some cable accessory for HPs. Also, Martin Logan makes some electrostatic HPs.


----------



## Hardertaskthinking

I apologise that this is a double post.
   
  Final (I suppose production) version of the first Bryston Headphone Amplifier BHP-1:


----------



## indydieselnut

I was at the CEDIA show in Indianapolis and stopped by the Bryston booth.  I didn't know anything about this new product but saw a pair of chromed out 325is 'phones with 4-pin XLR hooked up to a piece of Bryston gear.  The photo right above this post by Hardertaskthinking is what I saw yesterday at CEDIA.  It was still not a production unit and the guy I talked to said a production unit probably wouldn't be ready by RMAF.  The texture of the aluminum front plate wasn't up to production standards and the chassis had an eggshell finish instead of the more matte finish I'm used to on Bryston gear. 
   
  He indicated it would be in the ballpark of $2K.  Disclaimer - the guy I was talking to, while highly intelligent, didn't seem to be an expert on this new piece of gear.  This was CEDIA after all - surround-sound processors and amplifiers were the main course.
   
  It was stacked on top of the Bryston cd-player and was the exact same form factor.  Without having any idea how it sounds, the idea of having a BCD-1/BDA-1/BHP-1 stack makes me drool a little bit on my shirt...


----------



## RiceEatin2010GT

wow i cant wait to hear more about this product, ive got an bryston 3b and love it!


----------



## cifani090

Very nice, but wont be cheap. Were talking $2,000-3,000.


----------



## Arnaldo

*New Bryston Headphone Amplifier*
http://www.stereophile.com/content/new-bryston-headphone-amplifier
  by Robert Deutsch • Posted: Oct 1, 2011
  "[...] Headphones have been around for a long time, but they've been usually peripheral to the interests of audiophiles. This has been changing, and Bryston has a new product to meet this challenge. The BPHA-1 ($1295) is a headphone amplifier that is said to work well with the new headphones that are difficult to drive. Bryston's James Tanner is holding up a prototype of the BPHA-1."


----------



## roker

Not exactly "affordable" but 1295 is not bad at all.
   
  It's within reach for paycheck savers.
   
  I wonder what's inside.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





roker said:


> Not exactly "affordable" but 1295 is not bad at all.
> 
> It's within reach for paycheck savers.
> 
> I wonder what's inside.


 

 I was close, very similar in design and pricing from the Luxman hp amp.


----------



## Zorlac

If this thing is only $1300 MSRP, then I am assuming the PSU will be another $1300.  
   
  If not, then why is their external DAC (BDA-1) so freaking expensive compared to this?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Because they can sell them at that price


----------



## Wapiti

Quote: 





zorlac said:


> If not, then why is their external DAC (BDA-1) so freaking expensive compared to this?


 
  Balanced and SE outs, (and digital out), proprietary reclocking and analogue out circuitry, lots of power filtering and regulation, high quality connectors, etc. It's a nice piece of kit.


----------



## roker

Quote: 





zorlac said:


> If this thing is only $1300 MSRP, then I am assuming the PSU will be another $1300.


 

  
  I hope there's a decent PSU inside for as big as component as that is.
   
  It's obvious their background is in making regular shelf-type equipment.
   
  Desktop-sized amps are not their forte.


----------



## Wapiti

There is plenty of space in the chassis to incorporate a power supply and shielding.
   
  The chassis is a standard 1U rack space.  Nothing odd or unusual.


----------



## Zorlac

Found out from a dealer that the amp is about 10 weeks out still and the price still has not been finalized.


----------



## Wapiti

Please let us know if you hear one.


----------



## Nick01

I love Bryston industrial looks


----------



## Zorlac

I pre-ordered...ETA 5 or 6 weeks (crossing my fingers). MSRP ~$1300


----------



## musicman59

Keep us posted. I am very interested in hearing your opinion after you receive it.


----------



## estreeter

I don't have 1300USD+shipping either, but in terms of the playing field Bryston are accustomed to playing in, this is definitely at the budget end of their lineup. We can talk about 'crazy high end' speakers costing 300K etc, but there is a 'middle class' in traditional audio where folk don't seem to have a problem parting with 5-10K for a speaker amp and roughly double for speakers. Head-Fi is still very 'affordable' when you start adding those numbers up.
   
  (Speakers are particularly expensive here - large, often oddly shaped, fragile cargo that must scream 'drugs packed inside !' to every customs officer within a thousand mile radius - its little wonder a set of floorstanders can easily cost 5K by the time they reach our shores)


----------



## BlackstoneJD

5-6 weeks? My dealer said later rather than sooner, as in, this might not show up for a while.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Anyone know if you can add the separate PSU later?


----------



## Zorlac

Not sure. All I heard was there is a powered version with a PSU built-in and then the version made for the external PSU.


----------



## buson160man

I saw the bryston amp in the latest mailing I received from audio advisor.Boy does this amp look promising or what? I checked out the amp on the internet and found a picture of the amps interior.Wow looks really nice.
    I called up my local dealer in the chicago area and talked with audio consultants in their evanston store and they said that they will receive the amp some time either at the end of february or the beginning of march. They said they will have the amp set up for auditioning in their evanston location.Cannot wait to hear it.I plan to take my lcd2 rev 2 to the store and give it a listen.My lcd 2 has only single ended leads too bad would like to hear them driven balanced.
   This appears to be the least expensive true balanced headphone amp out there at least to my knowledge.At $1295 it looks to be a steal the next least expensive balanced amp that I have seen was the gilmore which last time I checked was around $2000.


----------



## ACDOAN

If it's  as neutral as the BP26/ 4BSST combo, it is a good one to own, I wish Bryston would do away with the 20 years warranty to keep the pricce lower.
   
  Most of people I know do not keep the same unit for some 20 years. I know I do not so why should I have to pay for the "package deal". Come on , 5 years warranty is more than enough.


----------



## palchiu

I read the brochure, they're male output jacks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf
   
  They should use female jacks at output...


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> If it's  as neutral as the BP26/ 4BSST combo, it is a good one to own, I wish Bryston would do away with the 20 years warranty to keep the pricce lower.
> 
> Most of people I know do not keep the same unit for some 20 years. I know I do not so why should I have to pay for the "package deal". Come on , 5 years warranty is more than enough.


 


 The 20 year warranty is nice, very nice if you are buying used equipment.
  Last time I bought a new power amp (it was Sonic Frontiers) I owned it for 15 years.
  I still use a 20 year old Oracle turntable.
   
  BTW, I have a Bryston surround sound prcessor, a very nice sounding piece of gear, too bad the remote interface is so flaky, about once a night I have get up and turn the Processor OFF and restart it with the remote because the processor stops responding to the remote!


----------



## palchiu

Mr. Russell@Bryston reply my questions via e-mail.
   
  He explain that can order BHA-1 with female XLR output jacks as option, and no extra charge for this option.


----------



## fhuang

are they out yet?  or an official date for the release?  supposed to be out at the end or feb?


----------



## auee

It is for sale now and in the most recent Audio Advisor catalog. I think the price is $1,200.00 without optional external power supply.


----------



## kstaken

It's not really shipping yet. End of Feb or early March according to a phone conversation I had last week with a VP at Bryston. I talked to Audio Advisor too and they will let you order one if you call but they don't have any to ship quite yet. Price is $1,295 in the catalog.
   
  There are supposed to be two versions of the amp, one with male connectors on the front panel and one with female. When I talked to Bryston I emphasized that "headphone enthusiasts" will expect female connectors even though that doesn't adhere to the standards for signal flow used in pro audio (which is why they put male connectors there in the first place). What I heard back is that they're reconsidering their choices in that area based on the feedback they're getting.
   
  The feeling I got from my conversation with them is that they're not yet 100% tuned into the headphone world and my initial enthusiasm for the amp turned to skepticism that they'll really be able to compete with the more mature options at the price point. We'll see, feature wise the amp looks great and I'm really hoping the sound quality is there to match. I was ready to order one when I saw it but now I'm going to wait and see if I can hear it at a dealer first.


----------



## auee

Great update. Sorry I posted inaccurate information.


----------



## ACDOAN

I cannot  wait for someone to A/Bing the Schiit Asgard with the hi-price Bryston amp. That's going to be interesting. As much as I love the BP26/ 4BSST combo or SP16 /4BSST combo, the price increase every year of you folks at Bryston is way out of proportion.


----------



## auee

acdoan said:


> I cannot  wait for someone to A/Bing the Schiit Asgard with the hi-price Bryston amp. That's going to be interesting. As much as I love the BP26/ 4BSST combo or SP16 /4BSST combo, the price increase every year of you folks at Bryston is way out of proportion.




Agree, Bryston's prices have risen to unreasonable levels.


----------



## ACDOAN

In my younger year, Bryston was ( maybe still is ?) a mid-fi stuff but look at their pricing now! I can understand Audio Research and Krell raise their price up to $500.00 annually but for Bryston that is beyond my expectation, If I need an ultra hi-end stuff, I just may as well give my business to Krell or Audio Research. . End of my rant.


----------



## thrak

it is now on AA's webpage @ $1250.  available in black or silver, 17- or 19-inch faceplate.  really curious to hear some impressions....


----------



## palchiu

There are two versions, BHA-1 and BHA-1F.
   
  BHA-1F is with female XLR output connectors.


----------



## musicman59

I wonder how it will compare to the new Wadia If the sound similar then the Wadia is a better deal due to the included DAC.


----------



## kstaken

Wadia has a balanced headphone amp coming out?
  
  Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> I wonder how it will compare to the new Wadia If the sound similar then the Wadia is a better deal due to the included DAC.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> Wadia has a balanced headphone amp coming out?


 

 It is not balance headphone amp. It actually is a DAC, balanced digital pre-amp and headphone amp.
  Here you go.
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-71752-wadia-121-decoding-computer-dac.aspx


----------



## ACDOAN

Well, as much as I love the Bryston 4BSST/ BP26 and they do have XLR connections however, I am not so sure the the Bryston stuff are true balanced configuration. Even James Tanner implicitly stated the Bryston's are true balanced but nowhere in the manual owner stated so. There is no pins configuration or anything in such nature.


----------



## vcoheda

looks interesting. wonder how much the one with the external power supply will be.


----------



## palchiu

BHA-1 $1,295
  MPS-2 $1,695
   
  Here's some pics
   
  BHA-1
   

   
  MPS-2
   

   
  I think BHA-1 internal power is good enough, the MPS-2 option could be for customer has MPS-2 already.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

This is shipping in April. I wonder how it will compare to the Lehmann Linear.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Can any of you circuit gurus look at the pictures above and come up with any conclusions regarding component quality/build quality, ect? I noticed this looks very different from the inside of the Lehmann, which has a very "colorful" circuit board. I know nothing about circuits. What do you guys think of this based on the photos?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Can any of you circuit gurus look at the pictures above and come up with any conclusions regarding component quality/build quality, ect? I noticed this looks very different from the inside of the Lehmann, which has a very "colorful" circuit board. I know nothing about circuits. What do you guys think of this based on the photos?


 

 Bryston's build quality is first rate.
  Quality control, warranty and after sales support are second to none.
  I have an SP1.7, there have been ongoing problems with the remote, but the sound of the pre-amp is first rate.


----------



## ACDOAN

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Bryston's build quality is first rate.
> Quality control, warranty and after sales support are second to none.
> I have an SP1.7, there have been ongoing problems with the remote, but the sound of the pre-amp is first rate.


 

 There should be no dispute of the Bryston's build quality and CSR. Simply first class with the support from your local dealer.


----------



## Chris J

Plus that 20 Year Bryston warranty!
   
  I also have two Bryston Power Amps, good workmanship, good sounding.
   
  Bryston tends to go for the neutral sound.


----------



## palchiu

I saw TTVJ and Moon Audio put BHA-1 on their web, the external power option cost $1,500.


----------



## downsize

Oh god ..... Leave it to me to stir the pot !
   
  I have been involved as a member of the trade for almost 28 years ..... And I am in NO way an elitist. But guys .... Bryston is simply not that great. It is OK gear that is well made. Bryston has a definitive house sound that is somewhat dry, analytical, and cold sounding. I have both owned and sold Bryston equipment, so I am VERY knowledgable about Bryston's sound. In no way is it bad sounding ..... but there is a LOT, LOT, LOT of less expensive equipment that sounds much better. 
   
  Now I am NOT here on this thread to simply bash Bryston, I will say this :   *I would MUCH rather buy a Blue Circle SBH or Hat Peed Thingie for the same $1300 asking price of the Bryston. *
   
*JMO*


----------



## musicman59

I have no idea how this headphone amplifier will sound but in general I agree with you assesment of the brand based on listening to their speaker amplifiers. In a point of time I was thinking in buying a pair of ther 7B series monoblocks but I decided not to becuase the exact description of the house sound you just did.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





downsize said:


> Oh god ..... Leave it to me to stir the pot !
> 
> I have been involved as a member of the trade for almost 28 years ..... And I am in NO way an elitist. But guys .... Bryston is simply not that great. It is OK gear that is well made. Bryston has a definitive house sound that is somewhat dry, analytical, and cold sounding. I have both owned and sold Bryston equipment, so I am VERY knowledgable about Bryston's sound. In no way is it bad sounding ..... but there is a LOT, LOT, LOT of less expensive equipment that sounds much better.
> 
> ...


 


 Nice choice, Blue Circle is Canadian too!


----------



## TheWuss

does anyone know why they show male XLR connections on the front?
  i would expect to see female XLR connectors if they want any of us with balanced 'phones to use their amp.


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> does anyone know why they show male XLR connections on the front?
> i would expect to see female XLR connectors if they want any of us with balanced 'phones to use their amp.


 

 I think this was answered fully earlier in this thread.  Short answer is that the pro audio standard is to use a male XLR for output.  Bryston now understands that the headphone community has adopted female XLR as the "standard" for balanced headphone output and will offer this as an option.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





downsize said:


> Oh god ..... Leave it to me to stir the pot !
> 
> I have been involved as a member of the trade for almost 28 years ..... And I am in NO way an elitist. But guys .... Bryston is simply not that great. It is OK gear that is well made. Bryston has a definitive house sound that is somewhat dry, analytical, and cold sounding. I have both owned and sold Bryston equipment, so I am VERY knowledgable about Bryston's sound. In no way is it bad sounding ..... but there is a LOT, LOT, LOT of less expensive equipment that sounds much better.
> 
> ...


 

 I 100% respect what you are saying, but this is my take on it:
   
  - I staggered into this hobby a mere 3 years ago - at the time, 'traditional audio' had almost zero interest in the headphone user bar the odd 'half-decent headphone out' on some integrated amps and receivers.
   
  - this changed when computer audio/portable players began to take off in a big way while the high-end felt the full impact of the GFC. Now many of these companies seem to have something for the computer audio/headphone market. Common sense tells me that they wont all be instant successes. 
   
  - I don't expect the big boys to get it right straight up, just as some of the established Head-Fi amp gurus don't hit the sweet spot with every amp they release. 
   
  Personally, I'd love to see Marantz build a headphone amp, but there is no guarantee that it would embody their house sound simply because of the badge on the front. Still, if Focal can build 250K+ speakers at one end of their factory and the $995 Bird 2.1 'gateway drug' at the other, anything is possible


----------



## Lappy27

Sorry for the double post. I should have post i this thread first.
  
 Here is a copy of my post I made on another forum. Just want headfiers know about my experience with the not even in production BHA-1.
  
 I brought my Audeze LCD-2 at the Montreal show in hope to find a suitable amp for these. I currently have a Perreaux SXH-2 and it's sound really good but I have to push the amp at least at 3 o'clock position on the volume knob to feel my music (I listen really loud). As I was on a mission, I intentionnaly skipped all the speakers demos (much more present than headphone as you can imagine).

At the show, I tried Centrance Dac-mini, Yulong D-100, Grace 902 (all dac + amp) and Woo Audio WA6-SE. They all sound good but not better than my Perreaux (the Woo Audio was the best of the group).

Then, just out of curiosity, I have decided to stop by Bryston room. As a Canadian, Bryston have always been a proud and mythic brand for me. I have Considered some of their products when I was younger but never been able to afford any Bryston products.

I didn't expect to find any headphone related products. But at the end of the room, past all the speakers set-ups, there was this table with two headphone amplifiers prototype (one black and one silver) along with Grado headphones. The silver one was set-up for balanced headphones in balanced configuration from the source. Even if my Audeze LCD-2 have a SE plug, I tried the balanced set-up.

Listening to all genre of music but mostly to electronica, trance, psytrance, I am looking for a strong, accurate and fast bass but not at the price of masking low midrange details and with good high frequency extension.

How was the Bryston sound? in one word AMAZING! this is exactly the sound I was searching for. Smooth, detailed, ample and with extraordinary deep, tight and accurate bass. Listening to some of Deadmau5 tracks with the Bryston, was litteraly sublime. I immediatly felt in love with this beast. I never past the 12 o'clock position on the volume knob (with high gain).

But my budget was between $500 to a thousand. I listened to the Bryston before asking the price. I expect it to be around $2000 or something. No, in fact it had a retail of $1295! Wow! There is no way I am turning back to this unit for about $300 over my budget.

I tried my best to convinced James Tanner (a really kind man that seems down to earth) to sell me the prototype at the end of the show. He told me he can't because the prototype have not yet been approved. I told him it was approved by me! But James was really comprehensive about my enthousiasm and he brought me to a Bryston reseller who had a room near Bryston and facilitate the contact with the manager. In a minute, we had an agreement and I will be a futur owner of a Bryston BHA-1. i will link it to my incoming Wyred4sound DAC-2 in balanced configuration. I can't wait 

I would like to sincerely thanks James Tanner for his patience (I think I shooked his hand about ten time!) and kindness.

Kudo to Bryston.

Steve Lapierre


----------



## TheWuss

```

```
Kudos, lappy! And let us know all the juicy details when the bha-1 is in your grubby paws.


----------



## canmanbryan

I hope this amplifier does really well, I mean as has already been said, it's a mainstream manufacturer acknowledging that there are A LOT of serious headphones users out there, and perhaps this might lead to a bit more competition both in price and quality-which can only be a good thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Of course there are some awesome amplifiers available, but where I live you can't get to audition these and so have to go on other peoples experience.  Then take a gamble and hope you haven't wasted a load of cash!
   
   
  The Bryston is going to be stocked by a dealer about 30 miles from me so I will defo be borrowing one for a listen.


----------



## Chris J

Thank you Lappy!
  Nice review, keep us posted!


----------



## Maxvla

Any thoughts on if the external psu is worth it? $1500 psu for a $1300 amp is a little out of balance compared to the other Bryston gear that psu is normally connected to.

Also, does this amp take balanced input, convert to single ended, and re-convert to balanced?


----------



## drubrew

There are no benefits to the External Power Supply unless you plan to get other Bryston pieces that also offer the option of using the external power supply. You get the same quality either way. We just got in the first demo unit and it is fantastic. We are taking it to the CanFest III in Charlotte this wknd. So look for feedback from folks after the meet. I have been burning it in all week. So I have not experimented with phones yet. But it has plenty of power for just about anything out there.
  
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Any thoughts on if the external psu is worth it? $1500 psu for a $1300 amp is a little out of balance compared to the other Bryston gear that psu is normally connected to.
> Also, does this amp take balanced input, convert to single ended, and re-convert to balanced?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> There are no benefits to the External Power Supply unless you plan to get other Bryston pieces that also offer the option of using the external power supply. You get the same quality either way. We just got in the first demo unit and it is fantastic. We are taking it to the CanFest III in Charlotte this wknd. So look for feedback from folks after the meet. I have been burning it in all week. So I have not experimented with phones yet. But it has plenty of power for just about anything out there.


 

 Cool! Quick question Drew, are the XLR outputs male of female on your demo unit? And a quick follow up question...enough power for the HE-6s?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Maxvla

Drew told me they are properly female.


----------



## drubrew

The unit I have are proper female XLRs. I am pretty confident it will drive HE-6 but will know this wknd at CanFest. I will run it through the paces. I have been letting it burn in before I make judgement's. But based on preliminary listening, it is a hell of a bang for the buck
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Cool! Quick question Drew, are the XLR outputs male of female on your demo unit? And a quick follow up question...enough power for the HE-6s?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Maxvla

The Bryston rep said it swings 30V. Not sure what that translates to for HE-6. This was as of November 2011, though and the design has undergone several changes since then.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> The unit I have are proper female XLRs. I am pretty confident it will drive HE-6 but will know this wknd at CanFest. I will run it through the paces. I have been letting it burn in before I make judgement's. But based on preliminary listening, it is a hell of a bang for the buck


 

 Excellent. Thanks Drew. Looking forward to your further impressions.


----------



## Audiowood

Subscribed. 

Looking to buy this amp and sell of everything else. I almost bought apache but am holding back for this amp. Keep the impression coming..


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Dru,
   
  Any idea of this amp compares to say, a Lehmann Linear?


----------



## drubrew

I have never heard the Linear. So cant honestly comment. However based on circuit design I would have a tough time thinking the Linear would be as good.
  
  Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Dru,
> 
> Any idea of this amp compares to say, a Lehmann Linear?


----------



## Maxvla

> 1) Regarding the optional power supply, I would imagine it needs to be ordered together with the BHA-1, not something that can be simply added later? Are there any provisions for someone ordering a BHA-1 and deciding to upgrade the power supply later? Also I've seen one place list the power supply upgrade at $1500 in addition to the cost of the base amp, is this accurate?
> 
> 2) Can you elaborate on the gain settings? From the pictures it appears there is a middle setting with 20 being up and 14 being down. What is the middle setting?
> 
> ...




So definitely not worth it to get the MPS-2 unless you have other Bryston stuff.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Any thoughts on if the external psu is worth it? $1500 psu for a $1300 amp is a little out of balance compared to the other Bryston gear that psu is normally connected to.
> Also, does this amp take balanced input, convert to single ended, and re-convert to balanced?





 Yes, the amp takes a balanced input, converts to single ended and re-converts to balanced output.


 Source:   preliminary Owner's Manual.
 Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Cool! Quick question Drew, are the XLR outputs male of female on your demo unit? And a quick follow up question...enough power for the HE-6s?
> 
> Thanks!





 Maximum output is 6 Watts per channel into 32 ohms.
  
 Source: preliminary Owner's Manual


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Maximum output is 6 per channel into 32 ohms.
> 
> Source: preliminary Owner's Manual


 
   
  Thanks. (I'm assuming 6W into 32 ohms).


----------



## Maxvla

chris j said:


> Yes, the amp takes a balanced input, converts to single ended and re-converts to balanced output.




Won't that affect fidelity?


----------



## Chris J

Ooops!

Post edited to read 6 Watts per channel.


As for the whole balanced to single ended to balanced thing, a lot of people have a lot of opinions.

Personally I will say that a properly designed ( i.e. tightly matched) balanced input rejects noise, it does not matter if it is converted into single ended after the input stage in an enclosure that size.


----------



## Maxvla

Ok. I'll be testing it against the Schiit Mjolnir which is fully balanced throughout and similar power ratings so we'll see which wins. The Mjolnir is almost half the price at $750, but won't be available til July.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Ok. I'll be testing it against the Schiit Mjolnir which is fully balanced throughout and similar power ratings so we'll see which wins. The Mjolnir is almost half the price at $750, but won't be available til July.


 


 Mjolnir?   Huh?   I'd like to hear you say that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I've never heard a Schiit, but I get the impression their amps are rather coloured?  Which is OK, just asking your opinion.
   
  BTW,  here is a link to the Preliminary Owner's Manual:
http://www.audioadvisor.com/pdf/bybha1_owners_manual.pdf


----------



## drubrew

They have no problem driving the HE-6 as I found out at CanFest in Charlotte this wknd. Great great amp....


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> They have no problem driving the HE-6 as I found out at CanFest in Charlotte this wknd. Great great amp....


 

 Interesting...quite the versatile amp then. How was it with say the AT-W3000ANV, D7000s or other sensitive, highly efficient/low impedance cans?
   
  Thanks Drew.


----------



## Maxvla

Also interested in high efficiency low impedance since I'll be using it with IEMs.


----------



## drubrew

Have not tried those. I listened to it with T1, LCD-3 and HE6 so far. The T1 was wonderful with it. So much attack. All 3 of those were good. I have to send this unit back to Bryston, but should have mine soon and can report back.
  
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Interesting...quite the versatile amp then. How was it with say the AT-W3000ANV, D7000s or other sensitive, highly efficient/low impedance cans?
> 
> Thanks Drew.


----------



## drubrew

I can try my JH and UE once I have my unit in hand. Just remind me.
  
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Also interested in high efficiency low impedance since I'll be using it with IEMs.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> Have not tried those. I listened to it with T1, LCD-3 and HE6 so far. The T1 was wonderful with it. So much attack. All 3 of those were good. I have to send this unit back to Bryston, but should have mine soon and can report back.


 

 Thanks Drew...so far it's looking like quite a versatile amp from a great (Canadian) audio company.


----------



## Maxvla

Drew, the Bryston rep on another forum apparently isn't interested in answering my question regarding output impedance. Any chance you can find the output impedance on the unbalanced and balanced outputs? He said it was 'very low, but I would have to check with engineering' that was a few days ago. I'm this close to ordering, just need that last bit of info. Thanks.


----------



## Chris J

Going by the *Preliminary* Owners Manual posted on Audio Advisor's web site, the output impedance is approx. 10 ohms, balanced or single ended.
  In addition, the output is capacitor coupled, balanced or single ended.
  I don't work for Bryston, maybe they can clarify or have revised the first production run since the preliminary was published.


----------



## Maxvla

That's not too bad, but still a bit high. Thanks.


----------



## drubrew

Just an FYI. Did a little listening to the BHA-1 with HifiMan HE-6. Using the RCA inputs the volume control was at about 3 o'clock at comfortable listening volume depending on track volume from my server. With Balanced inputs about 1 to 1:30 position on the volume control. Both with gain switch in max position. With the RSA DarkStar the volume control was at about 11:30. A couple of pics for you:


----------



## BlackstoneJD

How does it sound?! lol


----------



## Chris J

Because I have the free time:
   
  Owner's Manual specs out at 6 Watts per channel into 32 ohms.
  Which works out to:
  14 Volts,  should be enough voltage to drive any high impedance 'phone
  430 milliAmps


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> How does it sound?! lol


 


  I recently got a chance to spend some time with the Bryston amp at a meet in North Carolina.  The following is a re-post of my impressions from another thread:
   


> I spent a good portion of my time there hogging the Bryston amp and the T1 along with my own rev. 1 LCD-2 (enough to finish off Drew's IPad battery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fhuang

JWahl, was it a balanced t1 or a single end?


----------



## Maxvla

Balanced.


----------



## JWahl

Maxvla is correct, they were balanced.  I'd like to reiterate that I only briefly tried the HD800 with it. Maybe 5 minutes. It just didn't wow me right off the bat.  I hope to test the HD800 for longer with it and also the HD700 in the future before making my final decision on the T1.  I'm thinking the HD800 may be one of those 'phones that better shows it's qualities over extended listening.  Especially since the reason I wanted to try other flagships was to find a better soundstage that my LCD-2 lacks.  
   
  I would imagine the Bryston has at least some synergy with the HD800 as they were using the HD800 to demo their amp at the at the Bristol Hifi show and that Sennheiser was sending their customers over to the Bryston demo to listen because they thought it sounded better than what they were using according to the Bryston rep on their forum.  I will say though, I didn't find the HD800 to be particularly too bright like alot of people say but a little lacking in bass in comparison to T1 and of course LCD-2.


----------



## YtseJamer

Oh boy, I didn't know that Bryston had the new Amp at the Montreal HI-FI show 2 weeks ago 
   
  Quote from their Facebook page: "Bryston BHA-1 consumer response:
   
  I brought my Audeze LCD-2 headphones to the Montreal hi-fi show in hopes of finding a suitable amp for them. The headphone amp I currently own sounds really good but I have to push it at least to the 3 o'clock position on the volume knob to feel my music (I listen really loud). At the show, I tried several brands of headphone amp and they all sounded good, but not better than the amp I already own. Then, just out of curiosity, I decided to stop by the Bryston room. As a Canadian, Bryston has always been a proud and mythic brand for me. I didn't expect to find any headphone related products, but at the end of the room, past all the speakers set-ups, there was this table with two prototype BHA-1 headphone amplifiers (one black and one silver) along with Grado headphones. The silver one was set-up for balanced headphones. I tried the balanced set-up with my Audeze LCD-2 headphones, listening to all genres of music but mostly to electronica, trance, and others. I am looking for a strong, accurate and fast bass but not at the price of masking low midrange detail and with good high frequency extension. How was the Bryston sound? In one word—AMAZING! This is exactly the sound I was searching for. Smooth, detailed, sound with extraordinary deep, tight and accurate bass. Listening to some of Deadmau5 tracks with the Bryston, was literally sublime. I immediately fell in love with this beast. I never made it past the 12 o'clock position on the volume knob (with high gain). Even though the BHA-1 was a little more than I planned to spend at $1295, there is no way I am turning my back on this unit even at this price. Wow! I tried my best to convince Bryston’s James Tanner (a really kind man that seems down to earth) to sell me the prototype at the end of the show, but he could not. I told him it was approved by me! James introduced me to a Bryston dealer and in a minute we had an agreement and I will be the future owner of a Bryston BHA-1 headphone amp. I can't wait! I would like to sincerely thanks James Tanner for his patience and kindness (I think I shook his hand about ten times)! 
   
  Steve L."


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Sennheiser usually demos their phones with the Lehmann Linear which is an $1,100 amp itself. If Sennheiser thinks the Bryston is better than the Lehmann, that is high praise. When my dealer gets this in stock I will be comparing it to the Linear myself. I think the Linear with the HD600 and HD800 is sublime so if the Bryston is better, that would be awesome.


----------



## YtseJamer

I'm very close to pull the trigger on this Amp for my LCD-3..  (I have exchanged a couple of emails with James Tanner today.)


----------



## Maxvla

Anything you'd care to share with the class?


----------



## YtseJamer

They have all the parts for 90 units and they hope to start producing them in about 2 weeks. 
   
  My initial plan was to wait for the Mjolnir but now I'm really tempted to purchase the new Bryston Amplifier.  Tough decision.


----------



## Maxvla

Do what I'm doing, get both.


----------



## buson160man

I plan to check the bryston amp out with my audeze phones at audio consultants in evanston when they set one up for auditioning.I wonder how the forthcoming schiit balanced amp will compare with the bryston? The price on that amp is projected to be 749.00 on the schiit website.But the bryston appears to be a more substantial amp at least from what I see of them and the schiit has only balanced outputs.That is one for the bryston which offers a single ended output.Looking forward to auditioning the bryston.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Do what I'm doing, get both.


 
   
  I think my wife would kill me


----------



## xanlamin

Anybody has the chance to listen to it with HE-6?


----------



## TheWuss

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> They have no problem driving the HE-6 as I found out at CanFest in Charlotte this wknd. Great great amp....


 
       Quote:


drubrew said:


> Just an FYI. Did a little listening to the BHA-1 with HifiMan HE-6. Using the RCA inputs the volume control was at about 3 o'clock at comfortable listening volume depending on track volume from my server. With Balanced inputs about 1 to 1:30 position on the volume control. Both with gain switch in max position. With the RSA DarkStar the volume control was at about 11:30. A couple of pics for you:


 
       Quote:


xanlamin said:


> Anybody has the chance to listen to it with HE-6?


----------



## drubrew

So just spent some time this morning with a few phones on the Bryston. The Audeze LCD-3, Beyerdynamic T1, Fostex TH-900 & because someone asked the UE11pro. I used the same set up from CanFest. PS Audio Perfect Wave Dac w the bridge card as the input, pulling data stream from our HP Media Server. I used Black Dragon Balanced Headphone cable to be consistent on the T1 and LCD-2. The Fostex is not re-cabled as this is not mine and has to go back to Fostex. I used balanced inputs form PWD and balanced output on the LCD-3 and T1. Others where via 1/4" jack. 
   
  The LCD-3 and the Bryston are ridiculous together. Just absolutely WOW!!!! I used all types of music. Volume control on the LCD-3 and Fostex where at about 9-11 o'clock depending on original track recording volume. And the T1 was at about 10:30 to 12 o'clock. The T1 and LCD-3 had the most bottom end weight and wow factor. However the Fostex was crisper, not bright just sizzled more. Man do I like the new Fostex. So much level headed across the frequency spectrum over the D7000. So clean. I would say of the 3 it was the best for critical listening. But the LCD-3 was just liquid awesome. So musical....The T1 was no slouch, it is still my vote for best bang for the buck over $1000. All 3 of these phones are fantastic choices for this amp. The great thing about Bryston gear has always been it's neutrality. None of their gear over colors the sound. Always very clean sounding. 
   
  So the UE11pro in low gain setting did not exhibit any hiss which usually happens when using such a high sensitivity monitor with a full size amp. The background of the amp is dead quite. I mean darker than dark quiet. There is not a lot of gain flexibility with the IEM but there is no reason you cant use it.


----------



## castlevania32

Awesome ! Can you take pictures of the inside ?


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> The LCD-3 and the Bryston are ridiculous together. Just absolutely WOW!!!!


 

 Oh boy, I guess that my wallet will be empty soon.


----------



## drubrew

This is a picture I took at CES:
  
  Quote: 





castlevania32 said:


> Awesome ! Can you take pictures of the inside ?


----------



## YtseJamer

I just pulled the trigger on the BHA-1


----------



## Maxvla

Same, pfillion. You go silver or black?


----------



## YtseJamer

I bought the black version because I will put it on top of my Oppo BDP-95.


----------



## Il Mostro

Quote: 





ytsejamer said:


> I bought the black version because I will put it on top of my Oppo BDP-95.


 


  NICE!


----------



## YtseJamer

Yeah.  If I am lucky, I should have it in 2 weeks.


----------



## Joe-Siow

I am so dead.
   
  Have made the BHA-1 my top target to replace my Burson HA-160.
  Will be pairing it with my LCD-2, Z1000 and Miracle.


----------



## estreeter

Get the BDP-1 as your matching source - given that you are already 'dead', whats another* 3K* ?
   
http://www.stereophile.com/content/bryston-bdp-1-digital-audio-player
   
  Yep - no DAC and setup requirements that would make a Linux zealot flush with pride, but I think you owe it to yourself, dont you ?


----------



## basman

Quote: 





ytsejamer said:


> I bought the black version because I will put it on top of my Oppo BDP-95.


 


 I just got an email confirmation of my order for the April delivery and I ordered the black version too to compliment with my black BCD-1.
   
  Sleepless! turns Anemic headphone man here!


----------



## Mauricio

Quote: 





joe-siow said:


> I am so dead.
> 
> Have made the BHA-1 my top target to replace my Burson HA-160.
> Will be pairing it with my LCD-2, Z1000 and Miracle.


 


  I'll take the Burson off your hands next time I pass through Sing.  Hope that makes your decision to pull the trigger on the Bryston easier.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Is the larger faceplate the one i keep seeing in all the photos?


----------



## Maxvla

The larger faceplate has a one inch overhang on both sides. The pictures Drew put up are the 17" plates which do not overhang.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Hmm not sure what to do about the faceplate. What are you guys getting?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

So let me get this straight, if I want the front balanced outputs to conformed to what is standard for high end audiophile headphones, do i want male outputs or female outputs? I used single ended so it is nonissue right now, but I would like to avoid a situation where if I did go balanced I would have to recable or something.


----------



## TheWuss

Sockets on the front of the amp should be female.  which, in the case of XLR can be confusing, as the two parts nest within each other.  so which is male and which is female?
   
  well, the front of the amp should have 3 holes for 3-pin xlr.  and 4 holes for 4-pin xlr.


----------



## YtseJamer

I just got a phone call from my reseller and Bryston have started the production of the amplifiers, I will have mine by the end of April.


----------



## Maxvla

Nice looking forward to getting mine.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





thewuss said:


> Sockets on the front of the amp should be female.  which, in the case of XLR can be confusing, as the two parts nest within each other.  so which is male and which is female?
> 
> well, the front of the amp should have 3 holes for 3-pin xlr.  and 4 holes for 4-pin xlr.


 


 Yes, the XLR with the holes is defined as female.
  Works out best for headphones so we won't lean a paper clip against the jack and short out the headphone amp outputs!
   
  I gotta get me one of these!


----------



## WilCox

I ordered a BHA-1 from my local dealer yesterday.  30-day delivery confirmed by Bryston today.  Looks like I have plenty of time to make balanced cables for my LCD-2 and HD 800.


----------



## Hardertaskthinking

I have also ordered my unit in silver.


----------



## drubrew

I took some new pictures of the inside and will post when I get back into town, The pictures I posted from CES were an earlier rendition of the circuit. Amps should be shipping soon to us and will take final pics when they arrive.


----------



## Chris J

Naked pictures.  Can't wait!


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Any reviews online yet?


----------



## Maxvla

They haven't finished them yet, I don't think. Should have units in hand in a few weeks though.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Still no word on when this one will be available.


----------



## Maxvla

Maybe Drew has an update? Getting my HD800s Friday. I'll be counting the days for the Bryston


----------



## Chris J

Shameless bump.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No comments from any Bryston head amp owners?
  Please?
  Or maybe they haven't shipped yet.........


----------



## drubrew

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Shameless bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  We are waiting on the first shipments to arrive. I think/hope this week.


----------



## Maxvla

Any update?


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Any update?


 
  Ordered mine April 10th from local delear.  Still waiting.  First six were supposed to ship this week according to Bryston's James Tanner.


----------



## Maxvla

Yeah ordered mine from Drew, just wondering if he had any updates.


----------



## Lappy27

Hi Guys,
   
  Just got my BHA-1 today. I opened the box at my reseller's place as his young assistant and him would have like to hear the BHA-1 along with my Audeze LCD-2 (that I brought with me at the store). They put a really quick and basic installation right on the counter of the store consisting of a Cambridge player with balanced cables, the Bryston BHA-1, the Audeze LCD-2 along with my brand new Norn v2 (8 conductors) balanced cable by Norse Audio. They were both really impressed not to say floored by the sound coming from the trio in a balanced set-up from input to output.
   
  The owner who has been in the audio business for more than 30 years told me he never heard better sound coming from headphones before. He was looking at the gears nearly in disbelief. His young assistant was litteraly extatic about his experience. The synergy between the Bryston and Audeze is definitly there. Robust, detailed yet smooth and refined sound with astonishing vocals was the general description.
   
  I am at home right now and I am listening to music with the Bryston and Audeze with my Wyred4Sound DAC-2 linked to my computer with a Wireworld Starlight USB cable as I write this mini-review. I know it's really soon to give a real opinion but the initial impressions are really, really favorables. The sound is so robust, full bodied yet clear, detailed but non fatiguing. Simply great sound from top to bottom. Listening to the incredible voice of Leonard Cohen (accompaniated by magnificent female backvocals along with Hammond organ) in Darkness from his last album Old Ideas is simply amazing! The midrange is all there. Not to upfront and neither laid-back (to my taste at least)
   
  OK, so far so good. The Bryston seems to do everything well (very well in fact) the way it should be but does it have a quality that it is standing out? Yup. The bass slam, definition, depth and control is unheard for me at this point. It's simply amazing. A part of that credit should go to the LCD-2, well known for their bass capabilities but believe me, it's incredibly impressing. I am listening to a lot of electronic music (as right now) and the bass definition and speed are fantastic.It's really close to the physical feeling and experience you can get with a good subwoofer save the lamps rattling and shaking. No kidding.
   
  If you're a LCD-2's owner and you are looking for a suitable amp to unleashe all their fantastic capabilities, I can absolutly recommand the Bryston. At this early stage,  I simply can't imagine somebody not beeing happy with this combo. 

 Steve


----------



## darren700

thanks for your impressions! i am really considering this amp for my LCD2's as well, just waiting to see how it compares to the new schiit balanced amp.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my BHA-1 today. I opened the box at my reseller's place as his young assistant and him would have like to hear the BHA-1 along with my Audeze LCD-2 (that I brought with me at the store). They put a really quick and basic installation right on the counter of the store consisting of a Cambridge player with balanced cables, the Bryston BHA-1, the Audeze LCD-2 along with my brand new Norn v2 (8 conductors) balanced cable by Norse Audio. They were both really impressed not to say floored by the sound coming from the trio in a balanced set-up from input to output.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for the impressions, Steve, and they are very encouraging given the skepticism which colored many of the early posts in this thread. To be fair, the community has been disappointed previously by big-name audio releasing headphone amps that didnt measure up to their marketing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As to your last point, I know from experience that we will find someone who isnt happy with the Bryston with their source/phones/music/ears - that goes with the territory - but I find it interesting that both yourself and the folk at the shop were happy with the sound *straight out of the box*. I know Bryston have a reputation for putting their amps on the bench for a hundred hours of on-off cycles, but its still heartening given the 'thousand hours' mythology around a lot of kit on Head-Fi. I'm also assuming it runs cooler than your average Schiit amp - for me, thats a definite bonus in a town where summer temps can exceed 40 deg C and  the humidity is like a sauna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Congrats and enjoy your amp.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Thanks for the impressions, Steve, and they are very encouraging given the skepticism which colored many of the early posts in this thread. To be fair, the community has been disappointed previously by big-name audio releasing headphone amps that didnt measure up to their marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Sorry to deceive you estreeter but as a class A component, the BHA-1 runs fairly hot I find. Can't compare it with the Schiit as I never have any experience with it. The only other dedicated headphone amp I use to own was the Perreaux SXH-2 also a class A amp but in a much more smaller design ans certainly with less power and resolution. It was a lot cooler than the BHA-1. But considering the build quality and legendary warranty of the Bryston's products, maybe you should not be worry too much.
  Quote: 





darren700 said:


> thanks for your impressions! i am really considering this amp for my LCD2's as well, just waiting to see how it compares to the new schiit balanced amp.


 
  Darren700,
   
  Comparing is always a good thing when possible. The Schiit should be a really nice product too but I am certain that you will be impress with the BHA-1.


----------



## Maxvla

My BHA-1 will be here Wednesday to pair with my HD800. Looking forward to it. I am planning on having the Mjolnir side by side when it's released, but we'll have to see since I'm also shopping for a new car. Depending on how pricey I go with the car, I may have to cut the mid-tier Schiit stuff unless I can get review samples.


----------



## darren700

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> My BHA-1 will be here Wednesday to pair with my HD800. Looking forward to it. I am planning on having the Mjolnir side by side when it's released, but we'll have to see since I'm also shopping for a new car. Depending on how pricey I go with the car, I may have to cut the mid-tier Schiit stuff unless I can get review samples.


 
   
  excited to hear your impressions as well. thats awesome that you may be doing the exact comparison that i am looking for


----------



## Maxvla

Got the Bryston today, looking forward to getting it home and listening.


----------



## basman

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Got the Bryston today, looking forward to getting it home and listening.


 
  Thats great, can you post some pics? Go OKC!
   
  I just received an email from local dealer to confirm my order coz mine will be shipped soon.


----------



## Maxvla

Serial # 000002


----------



## Maxvla

Extremely light hum on the UERM with the Bryston. I almost couldn't hear it, but it is barely there. I'd say this amp is fine for all but the most sensitive of IEMs.


----------



## dannie01

Just contacted a local dealer for the product availability and audition but they have no idea when it will be arrived, sigh.


----------



## M3NTAL

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Extremely light hum on the UERM with the Bryston. I almost couldn't hear it, but it is barely there. I'd say this amp is fine for all but the most sensitive of IEMs.


 
   
  This was done on the low gain setting? How is the volume control with the UERM also? Do you have a large range or is it all under 12 o'clock?  Looking forward to sonic impressions.  The HD800 and UERM are my two goto phone at the moment as well.


----------



## Maxvla

You know.. it was with it on high gain. I forgot to flip the switch. Let me test it out.

No hum on low gain! All is well.


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Just contacted a local dealer for the product availability and audition but they have no idea when it will be arrived, sigh.


 

 i thought going to the dealer too.....well.....later after the hifi show?


----------



## M3NTAL

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You know.. it was with it on high gain. I forgot to flip the switch. Let me test it out.
> No hum on low gain! All is well.


 
   
  Excellent, I'm glad that took care of any noise for you. Now I just hope for your sake that it sounds excellent!


----------



## dannie01

Quote:  





> i thought going to the dealer too.....well.....later after the hifi show?


 
   
  Somehow the local distributor reacts too slow for new products.


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





dannie01 said:


> Somehow the local distributor reacts too slow for new products.


 

 i don't have any experience with the local dealer.  richcoln right?  well maybe we'll see it at the hifi show?  remember to go to the hifi show with a/your headphone.  actually i'm more of a, want to know how it sound first so 
   
   
  besides, i'm in no rush.  my wa5 is finally here. i'm expecting it to be delivered tomorrow/friday


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> i don't have any experience with the local dealer.  richcoln right?  well maybe we'll see it at the hifi show?  remember to go to the hifi show with a/your headphone.  actually i'm more of a, want to know how it sound first so
> 
> 
> besides, i'm in no rush.  _*my wa5 is finally here*_. i'm expecting it to be delivered tomorrow/friday


 
   
  WOW, congrats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You must jon our family HERE. Make sure let us know how you love your new babe.
   
  We might meet during the hifi show.


----------



## Maxvla

This amp gets quite warm.. not hot, but pretty close. I'll have to get some spacer feet for anything I stack on it. I tipped the Bifrost on it's side to help with dissipation in the mean time.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You know.. it was with it on high gain. I forgot to flip the switch. Let me test it out.
> No hum on low gain! All is well.


 
   
  Question:
  Do you have reasonable control over the volume?
  And thanks for the review!


----------



## Maxvla

UERM my normal volume would be around 8:30-9:00 on low gain. HD800 on high gain is around 10:30-11:30 for most stuff. There's not a ton of adjustment room, but the pot is very smooth so it's easy to make very small adjustments.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Any opinions on this amp driving the K1000?  I might be better off with one of their stereo amps over the BHA-1 but im always looking for an amp which can drive the K1000 in addition to my other, more traditional headphones.


----------



## Maxvla

I have no doubt this can run K1000. It has plenty of power on tap.


----------



## Sopp

Got mine today.
   
  Thanks Todd@TTVJ.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I have no doubt this can run K1000. It has plenty of power on tap.


 
  X2


----------



## tdogzthmn

My current headphone amp, the BCL at the +20 gain setting has an Output Power: 200mW/300 Ohms - 400mW/60 Ohms which is decent but not nearly enough to do a worthy job with the K1000.  The Bryston looks to have about 6 Watts at a 32 ohm load which is a step up from the BCL but im not sure if even that is enough.  My power amp puts out 200 Watts which is more than enough, but id rather my amp has more power than less.


----------



## Chris J

tdogzthmn said:


> My current headphone amp, the BCL at the +20 gain setting has an Output Power: 200mW/300 Ohms - 400mW/60 Ohms which is decent but not nearly enough to do a worthy job with the K1000.  The Bryston looks to have about 6 Watts at a 32 ohm load which is a step up from the BCL but im not sure if even that is enough.  My power amp puts out 200 Watts which is more than enough, but id rather my amp has more power than less.




What are the efficiency/ sensitivity numbers for the K1000?


----------



## tdogzthmn

K1000 specs
   
   

 *Type* Dynamic transducer w/VLD magnet *Sensitivity* 74 dB SPL/mW (free field) *Frequency range* 30 to 25,000 Hz *Rated impedance* 120 ohms *THD* K2<=0.5% (200 Hz to 2 kHz), K2<=1% (100 to 200 Hz) *Max. input power* 1000 mW (measured with test noise to DIN 45582), equivalent to approx. 100 dB *Headband pressure (on 140-mm wide head)* 3.5 N (DIN 45580) *Cable* approx. 2.5 m (8 ft.) *Connector* 4-pin XLR *Adapter* 4-pin XLR to unterminated leads for direct connection to speaker terminals *Measurement situation* free sound field


----------



## JeffA

Would the few folks who have received the Bryston please share your initial thoughts on sound quality, and how it compares to other amps you have experience with?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I just did a little shootout at my local dealer. I had a good hour or so in a soundproofed room with this stuff. My ears are still RINGING. Here is the equipment I tested:
   

 Bryston BHA-1 ($1,395?) - About two days old. Not broken in.
 Lehmann Black Cube Linear ($1,100) -
 Pro-Ject Headbox SE II ($300?) - I own this but they had it on display as well.
 Sennheiser HD 800
 Sennheiser HD 700 (One day old, not broken in).
 Sennheiser HD 650
 CD: Terry Evans Blues for Thought
 CD: Steely Dan Three Against Nature
 CD: Bela Fleck and the Flecktones UFO Tofu
   
  I tested using what I am guessing was a mid priced CD player. It was very good. I forget the name of it but I will find out. I myself will be using an Ayre QB-9 DAC at home. I am satisfied the source was good enough for this test.
   
  First, let me say that the HD700 sounded a lot better than the 650 with all of these amps in all respects. There is simply nothing that the HD650 does that the HD700 does not do better. Going from the HD650 to the HD700s was like having my ears cleaned out. There is just more of everything. More bass, wider sound stage and imaging, more detail and high end information but the phones are also smoother and easier to listen to the HD650. Even with the cheapo Pro-Ject Headbox II it was clear that the HD700 dominate the HD650 by a comfortable margin. In my opinion, the HD600 and HD650 are just plain obsolete at this point.   
   
  The HD800 was also significantly better than the HD700 with all amps. The reviews of the HD700 which suggest that the HD700 is almost as good as the HD800 are just plain wrong. They endeavor to be as good as the HD800 but the HD700s are built for price. The HD800s are built to be the BEST. There is no doubt in my mind about that after today. The HD800 is a much smoother, more sophisticated sounding headphone. I heard three, clearly defined levels of performance between the HD650, HD700 and HD800.
   
  In my opinion, the Bryston was the best amp sounding amp of the three with all three headphones and I ordered one for myself. I listened to almost all of Bela Fleck and just kept switching back and fourth between the amps on each track.  The Bryston had better bass and slam than the Lehmann. It also had a fuller, smoother more musical midrange. The Lehmann is more "forward" or "brighter sounding" and sounded a bit anemic in comparison. I've always liked the crystalline precision of the Lehmann but compared to the Bryston it is more fatiguing and digital sounding. 
   
  The Bryston handled the HD650s well and there is a lot of synergy with that combo. The Bryston did a good job of taming these phones which I have always thought were on the dark side. The bass was nice and tight and punchy on all three albums. None of these amps really wowed me with these phones as I've never really been a fan of the HD650s. I own and prefer the HD600s myself.
   
  With the HD700, the Bryston was just awesome. In my experience components do break-in somewhat and when this one does it is going to be a monster. As discussed above, going from the HD650 to HD700 is like having a veil lifted. With the Pro-Ject, which is what I currently own, the HD700's upper midrange and treble was just too harsh and raspy. The Bryston did a good job of taming that and as a result I could really crank the HD700 without ear pain. This amp is smooth, but there is also a lot of high-end information there. The Lehmann was brighter and more aggressive sounding but the Bryston had a lot more bottom end. Ultimately, the Bryston was easier on the ears and had the best overall presentation.
   
  The results with the HD800 were the same as the HD700, just more so. The HD800s were well broken in. The differences between the amps were even more pronounced and this was the ultimate combo in my opinion.
   
  Ultimately, it was a close call between the Lehmann and the Bryston, but the Bryston won me over with its awesome bass and more musical, less fatiguing presentation. Some consumers may prefer the Lehmann's crisp, precise sound (you do hear a bit more) but I found the Bryston to be superior overall. With the HD700s and the HD800 in particular, this was some of the best sound I've heard from headphones and I wasn't even listening to a true high-end source.
   
  I am really looking forward to getting the Bryston home and hearing it with my Ayre QB-9.


----------



## Maxvla

Not really ready for a full review, but some quick notes are in order, I suppose. This is not a shock and awe amplifier. It will not impress you right away in a short listen. It has smoothness and clarity that is really only appreciated in longer listening sessions. I've been using it with my Bifrost which is SE output only, and taking the 4 pin XLR output for my HD800 and it sounds great. I'm sure with a better source and one that has balanced output, it could sound better.

This amp gets very hot so plan accordingly. With the amp set to low gain, there is no hum or hiss when using my UERM IEMs so it is safe to use for both high impedance low sensitivity and low impedance high sensitivity headphones, a one amp solution, especially with unbalanced, and both 2x3pin and 1x4pin XLR balanced output.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Not really ready for a full review, but some quick notes are in order, I suppose. This is not a shock and awe amplifier. It will not impress you right away in a short listen. It has smoothness and clarity that is really only appreciated in longer listening sessions. I've been using it with my Bifrost which is SE output only, and taking the 4 pin XLR output for my HD800 and it sounds great. I'm sure with a better source and one that has balanced output, it could sound better.
> This amp gets very hot so plan accordingly. With the amp set to low gain, there is no hum or hiss when using my UERM IEMs so it is safe to use for both high impedance low sensitivity and low impedance high sensitivity headphones, a one amp solution, especially with unbalanced, and both 2x3pin and 1x4pin XLR balanced output.


 
   
  Yes. I concur. The Lehmann is what I would call a shock and awe amplifier because it has that exciting, high energy crystaline sound. The Bryston's sound is for the extended sessions. It doesn't hit you with all of that treble right in your face, but it is all there. It is just in a more musical form. The bass however, did shock me a bit. .


----------



## JeffA

BlackstoneJD and Maxvla, thanks for your feedback. From what year are hearing, do you think the Bryston is a highly transparent amp? BlackstoneJD, is it your impression that the Lehman is more transparent than the Bryston, or that the Lehman has a treble emphasis that the Bryston lacks?


----------



## Maxvla

I will need more time, but initial impressions are of excellent transparency. I'll hear it with more headphones and sources next weekend at the Dallas meet.


----------



## basman

Sounds like this is a winner amp and worth the waiting time. I'm excited on how will it sound with Bryston BCD-1.


----------



## Chris J

tdogzthmn said:


> K1000 specs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good grief!
They are very inefficient!
Maximum power handling capability of the K 1000 is 1 Watt.
The Bryston can output approx. 1.5 Watts into 120 ohms.
In theory, it should work!


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> BlackstoneJD and Maxvla, thanks for your feedback. From what year are hearing, do you think the Bryston is a highly transparent amp? BlackstoneJD, is it your impression that the Lehman is more transparent than the Bryston, or that the Lehman has a treble emphasis that the Bryston lacks?


 
   
  This is where my test is a bit lacking. The source I was using was mid-fi at best and therefore it is hard to say which amp was doing a better job of faithfully transmitting that source. The better the source, the more what you hear sounds like music and less like a stream of digital information. The Lehmann had a harder, digital sound, but perhaps that was just the source I was hearing. The Bryston on the other hand sounded more musical and natural. 
   
  I am tempted to say that both amps are fairly transparent, but the Lehmann was missing the bass and slam. I know what Victor Wooten's bass is supposed to sound like (I've heard it on B&W speakers, Wilsons, Magnepans, Egglestons, I've heard it with dCS stacks, Goldmund and Levinson players, ect) and to my ears, the Bryston was more faithful to the source material. 
   
  When I get my Bryston I could probably borrow the Lehmann as well and take it home to test it with the Ayre.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> BlackstoneJD and Maxvla, thanks for your feedback. From what year are hearing, do you think the Bryston is a highly transparent amp? BlackstoneJD, is it your impression that the Lehman is more transparent than the Bryston, or that the Lehman has a treble emphasis that the Bryston lacks?


 
  I would adventure myself in saying the Bryston is fairly transparent. High frequencies energy and details are all there. The midrange is really good but the bass is simply awesome. Deep, tight and extremely accurate. But of course the credit can be split with my Wyred4Sound DAC-2 and Audeze LCD-2, two components well known for their bass capabilities.
   
  I waited 2 months to receive my Bryston and so far I am totally satisfied with my new acquisition. The synergy between all my components in a balanced set-up is really, really good.
   
  I think I just achieve an end of game headphone system. Now I simply have to sit and enjoy the great musicality my system provide (this is exactly what I am doing right now).
   
  I am feeling really confortable to recommand this amp to anyone. Especially to LCD-2 owners.


----------



## Sopp

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I would adventure myself in saying the Bryston is fairly transparent. High frequencies energy and details are all there. The midrange is really good but the bass is simply awesome. Deep, tight and extremely accurate. But of course the credit can be split with my Wyred4Sound DAC-2 and Audeze LCD-2, two components well known for their bass capabilities.
> 
> I am feeling really confortable to recommand this amp to anyone. Especially to LCD-2 owners.


 
   
  I would second this.
   
  DACmini and LCD-2 have been my primary headphone system for around one year, and I believe that this combo is really good without a doubt. However, BHA-1 does provide a significant change, especially pairing with LCD-2. The beauty of transparency is one of the features that can be noticed immediately.


----------



## JeffA

Thanks for the feedback regarding the transparency of the Bryston. I have read a lot of amp reviews on these forums in which people speak of the amps as being a good match because they tame this or emphasize that. In essence, they are using the amp as a tone control to compensate for some extremity with their headphones (or source). I have an excellent source (Bryston BDP server and Berkeley Alpha DAC) and I want my amp to send everything cleanly on to the headphones. Thus, I'm looking for a transparent and neutral amp, and given my experience with other Bryston products and Bryston's reputation in the high-end world, I was expecting Bryston's headphone amp to fit the bill. Sounds like it should be on my short list.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> Thanks for the feedback regarding the transparency of the Bryston. I have read a lot of amp reviews on these forums in which people speak of the amps as being a good match because they tame this or emphasize that. In essence, they are using the amp as a tone control to compensate for some extremity with their headphones (or source). I have an excellent source (Bryston BDP server and Berkeley Alpha DAC) and I want my amp to send everything cleanly on to the headphones. Thus, I'm looking for a transparent and neutral amp, and given my experience with other Bryston products and Bryston's reputation in the high-end world, I was expecting Bryston's headphone amp to fit the bill. Sounds like it should be on my short list.


 
   
  I will be able to tell you a lot more about transparency when I get the thing home and hook it up the Ayre. I have a much better system than what I used to audition it, including cables and power conditioning, and I have heard the Lehmann in that system as well. It is always a different story when you get something home and can really listen. I have a whole arsenal of recordings, 24/96 and otherwise that I can use to test transparency that I didn't have access to in the store.


----------



## JeffA

I look forward to further reports on the Bryston. Does anyone know what the wait is on the Bryston, given that the company just recently started shipping units?


----------



## drubrew

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> I look forward to further reports on the Bryston. Does anyone know what the wait is on the Bryston, given that the company just recently started shipping units?


 
  We are getting 1 every couple of weeks. So until they get caught up on production and back orders it is slow going. The quicker you order the quicker you will get one I still dont have mine. I have been sending every unit the comes in out the same day. Have a couple more coming this week. So now we are up to pairs


----------



## dleblanc343

Wondering if I should get this new bryston since I'd be able to get a fantastic price on it, or get the WA22... Or just save some money and go with the mjolnir
   
  If anyone who has the BHA-1 and has heard the WA22 before, let me know how they compare.
   
  I wasn't expecting favorable impressions with the HD800, for the tendency of Bryston to produce very bright/analytical sound. Apparently not I guess!


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Wondering if I should get this new bryston since I'd be able to get a fantastic price on it, or get the WA22... Or just save some money and go with the mjolnir
> 
> If anyone who has the BHA-1 and has heard the WA22 before, let me know how they compare.
> 
> I wasn't expecting favorable impressions with the HD800, for the tendency of Bryston to produce very bright/analytical sound. Apparently not I guess!


 
  Maybe we can set an audition at my place. I am from Montreal too. Really satisfied with the Bryston. But with the LCD-2.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Maybe we can set an audition at my place. I am from Montreal too. Really satisfied with the Bryston. But with the LCD-2.


 
  Yes it seems that the Bryston is amazing with the Audez'e. I wouldn't mind having a little audition. Maybe in a few weeks when I have the mjolnir we can compare, and if the Bryston turns out to be substantially better; I'd by that amp as well


----------



## Maxvla

To my taste, the Bryston bettered the Liquid Fire with Calyx DAC and HD800. More attack, much higher resolution, almost at the edge of being harsh, but not. The Liquid Fire by comparison, was relaxed, forgiving, and less real. The owner of the Liquid Fire preferred less attack so preferred the Fire, we're both happy with our amps for the HD800.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> To my taste, the Bryston bettered the Liquid Fire with Calyx DAC and HD800. More attack, much higher resolution, almost at the edge of being harsh, but not. The Liquid Fire by comparison, was relaxed, forgiving, and less real. The owner of the Liquid Fire preferred less attack so preferred the Fire, we're both happy with our amps for the HD800.


 
  With the LF, it can also depend on the tubes used FWIW. With the stock or Gold Lions I can understand, but with a quad of NOS Mullards or Siemens, it has a good amount of attack and is a different beast. Tomorrow, I'm hoping to get to hear the Bryston....I'll report back if I do.


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> To my taste, the Bryston bettered the Liquid Fire with Calyx DAC and HD800. More attack, much higher resolution, almost at the edge of being harsh, but not.


 
   
  Oh wow.. subscribe..


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Yes it seems that the Bryston is amazing with the Audez'e. I wouldn't mind having a little audition. Maybe in a few weeks when I have the mjolnir we can compare, and if the Bryston turns out to be substantially better; I'd by that amp as well


 
  Great idea. Let me know when you're ready for it.


----------



## Maxvla

Comments about the Bryston vs Liquid Fire from the Dallas meet this last Sunday: http://www.head-fi.org/t/611514/dallas-tx-beat-the-heat-mini-meet-sunday-june-24th/60#post_8490037


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Any updates from those who have this unit? I am still waiting for my unit.


----------



## rattesp

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Great idea. Let me know when you're ready for it.


 
   
  I'm from Montreal too and I'd be interested to listen to these amps. I could bring my B22 for a little SS amps shootout !


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





rattesp said:


> I'm from Montreal too and I'd be interested to listen to these amps. I could bring my B22 for a little SS amps shootout !


 
  It should be cool!
   
  If dleblanc343 agree, we can organize a listening session when he receives his Mjolnir.
   
  I propose my place. I live in Côte St-Paul (near Verdun).
   
  The only detail I have to know: Do you prefer wine or beer!


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> It should be cool!
> 
> If dleblanc343 agree, we can organize a listening session when he receives his Mjolnir.
> 
> ...


 
  I'm more of a bear guy quite frankly!


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I'm more of a bear guy quite frankly!


 
  In that matter, I could say that I am really versatile!


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Bear?


----------



## vitzijak

FWIW, I currently run my Bryston pre/pro SP2 preamp outs to my HD650 and SM3 V2.  It's the best I've heard them, a flat EQ - wire with gain.  The best amp I can compare it to is the Asgard.  To my ears, the Schiit sounded the same as the Bryston.  I'm not sure how well that would translate with less sensitive cans.
   
  Any other Bryston Preamp owners with LCD2 or HD800 experience?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> FWIW, I currently run my Bryston pre/pro SP2 preamp outs to my HD650 and SM3 V2.  It's the best I've heard them, a flat EQ - wire with gain.  The best amp I can compare it to is the Asgard.  To my ears, the Schiit sounded the same as the Bryston.  I'm not sure how well that would translate with less sensitive cans.
> 
> Any other Bryston Preamp owners with LCD2 or HD800 experience?


 
  How many hours do you have on each unit? Seems like anything under 200 see great changes as they burn in.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





vitzijak said:


> FWIW, I currently run my Bryston pre/pro SP2 preamp outs to my HD650 and SM3 V2.  It's the best I've heard them, a flat EQ - wire with gain.  The best amp I can compare it to is the Asgard.  To my ears, the Schiit sounded the same as the Bryston.  I'm not sure how well that would translate with less sensitive cans.
> 
> Any other Bryston Preamp owners with LCD2 or HD800 experience?


 
  During my long wait to received my BHA-1, my dealer seeing me agonizing because I was out of music for nearly two months (sold my old headamp to finance the Bryston's purchase) was kind enough to land me his Bryston BP-6 preamp demo with a single ended headphone out. I was skeptic about the performance of a preamp with my LCD-2. I have to say that I was really impress with the results. Lots of details and musicality. The output was good enough to have some fun. BUT you simply can't compare the BP-6 to the BHA-1. The BHA-1 have much, much more power to drive the LCD-2 and it shows. The sound is more robust, dynamic with endless power. I could have live with the BP-6 for a while but believe me, a dedicated headamp (especially a nice one like the Bryston BHA-1) is the real deal.


----------



## customNuts

Does anyone know how the Bryston compares to the Audio_gd Master 5/6/8??


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





customnuts said:


> Does anyone know how the Bryston compares to the Audio_gd Master 5/6/8??


 
  Don't answer him until he changes his avatar. lol


----------



## customNuts

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Don't answer him until he changes his avatar. lol


 
  ha ha can't believe it's taken this long for someone to complain!


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I imagine I will look something like that if my amp doesn't show up soon!


----------



## Senn-Fi

I am very excited about this amp. Mine should be here next week. Does anyone have a clue why they are also offerring the male xlr outs? I have not seen a single headphone cable supplied like this. I started looking around to find gender changer cables and the 3 pin ones are hard to find, but it does not seem they even make 4 pin adaptors. I frantically called the audio advisor guys to make sure I wasn't getting a backwards one, and fortunately I was not.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





senn-fi said:


> I am very excited about this amp. Mine should be here next week. Does anyone have a clue why they are also offerring the male xlr outs? I have not seen a single headphone cable supplied like this. I started looking around to find gender changer cables and the 3 pin ones are hard to find, but it does not seem they even make 4 pin adaptors. I frantically called the audio advisor guys to make sure I wasn't getting a backwards one, and fortunately I was not.


 
   
  Male XLR output jacks are standard on balanced pre-amp outputs and other audio component balanced output jacks.
   
  Yes, I know, doesn't make too much sense, but it is convention. Weird, huh?
   
  I suspect Bryston will sell very few Headphone amps with male output jacks!


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  James here from Bryston:
   
  In the PRO world signal always flows from a Male connector to a Female connector so that is why the BHA-1 was designed with Male outputs - in the pro world that is how they will use the BHA headphone amp.  Also any Pre-amplifier or Power Amplifier is designed for signal to flow from a Male to a Female.
   
  My theory is (correct me if I am off base) that headphones typically came with a Male 1/4 inch jack so it was natural for the headphone amps to evolve with a Female XLR connector?????
   
  james


----------



## Chris J

I think the theory was if the headphone amp has male pins exposed there is the potential for shorting the male pins together,
  So the argument goes, using female jacks on the output of the headphone amp protects the headphone amp from a potential short icircuit.
   
  Chris,
  (another happy Bryston owner)


----------



## vitzijak

I would guess around 150 hours on the headphones, the SP2 100's and the Asgard 100 hours.  I sold the Asgard not because it wasn't great, but because the SP2 did the same great job.  
   
  In regard to the BP6 powering an LCD2, I think the SP2 is more powerful and analogous to the BP16 or BP26, so they might have better driving power.  But now that we have Bryston reps here (Hi), perhaps Mr Tanner can clue us in on the differences.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi,
   
  The headphone jacks on all the Bryston preamps are excellent for headphones above 200 ohms or so with reasonable sensitivity.  
   
  Once you get into the more difficult loads of low impedances and low sensitivity headphones is where the new Bryston BHA-1 headphone amp makes sense.
   
  james


----------



## JeffA

I have the Bryston SP3 processor. With Senn HD800 and HE-500 phones, I found the SP3's headphone jack to be at least equal if not superior to my Lyr. I am now looking for a new amp that clearly will outperform the SP3 headphone output. The Bryston BHA-1 is on the short list.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> The headphone jacks on all the Bryston preamps are excellent for headphones above 200 ohms or so with reasonable sensitivity.
> 
> ...


 
   
  That explains why my SP-1.7 pre-amp drives my Sennheiser HD424 headphones exceptionally well in balanced mode (I had to McGyver some XLR connectors onto my HD424 headphones).
  The HD424s are 2,000 ohm 'phones.


----------



## buson160man

Well I just auditioned a bryston headphone amp in single-ended fashion with my audeze lcd2 v2s today.The bryston definitely has the edge over my burson ha-160 with the lcd2s.There is much better grip on the low end and if anything it seems to go down furthur as well.My burson is less resolute even with a hifi-tuning supreme fuse in it along with a new harmonic tech ac-11 power cord.
  The bryston is  voiced noticeably less warm with my audezes than my burson. I suppose it is more neutral sounding than the burson which with the stock fuse and power cord sounds a fair amount warmer sounding.To its credit it rarely sounds irritating in long listening sessions.The fuse and power cord upgrade did improve the bursons sound to some degree but the bryston is just more resolute.The brystons more neutral sound voicing sometimes does come close to irritating at times due to its more neutral balance.I think with less than stellar source material it would be less sympathetic than the burson on some recordings.But I am sold I am going to try and sell my burson amps so I can get enough scratch to afford this one.If I can bryston here I come.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





buson160man said:


> Well I just auditioned a bryston headphone amp in single-ended fashion with my audeze lcd2 v2s today.The bryston definitely has the edge over my burson ha-160 with the lcd2s.There is much better grip on the low end and if anything it seems to go down furthur as well.My burson is less resolute even with a hifi-tuning supreme fuse in it along with a new harmonic tech ac-11 power cord.
> The bryston is  voiced noticeably less warm with my audezes than my burson. I suppose it is more neutral sounding than the burson which with the stock fuse and power cord sounds a fair amount warmer sounding.To its credit it rarely sounds irritating in long listening sessions.The fuse and power cord upgrade did improve the bursons sound to some degree but the bryston is just more resolute.The brystons more neutral sound voicing sometimes does come close to irritating at times due to its more neutral balance.I think with less than stellar source material it would be less sympathetic than the burson on some recordings.But I am sold I am going to try and sell my burson amps so I can get enough scratch to afford this one.If I can bryston here I come.


 
   If i do i just will have  to change my handle to bryston bhp1 man


----------



## dleblanc343

So it may seem that these brighten sound a bit. In this case, I can't see this working with the borderline bright HD800's. Any feedback from members with experience? Except Maxvla because I've read your impressions


----------



## Maxvla

I'll just say I'm so satisfied with this setup that I find it laborious to log on to HF much these days. Going to pick up a balanced DAC then I'm done, really.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I'll just say I'm so satisfied with this setup that I find it laborious to log on to HF much these days. Going to pick up a balanced DAC then I'm done, really.


 
  Do you plan on getting the gungnir by any chance? Here's what I need to know from your honest experience. I know that the Bryston is a very good amp technically ( + I love Bryston, great local company); but even if it's very good technically, I need to know if what it does to the HD800's sound sig is what my ears want.
   
  Would you say it makes the HD800's treble even more aggressive? Does it make it sharper or smoother sounding? The HD800's are very snappy in the highs and have a lot of bite to them; if the Bryston makes them smoother, perfect. If it keeps the highs snappy and tight that's fine if it's more resolving. But if the highs become a notch brighter/piercing/sibilant, I would prefer to stay away.
   
  Hopefully you can tell me where the HD800's/BHA-1 would fit in with what I've said!
   
  Dan


----------



## Maxvla

Toward the sharper side, but as I've mentioned before, not piercing or harsh. My only comparison has been with tube amplifiers that muddy the sound too much, imo, so take it for what it's worth. Try another SS amp or ultra clean tube amp like a Super 7 and you might find better talking points. I'll be shipping my cans and amp to Purrin and Anaxilus in a few weeks for the LA meet so they can hash it out on the amp and also run my headphones through Purrin's magic box.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> So it may seem that these brighten sound a bit. In this case, I can't see this working with the borderline bright HD800's. Any feedback from members with experience? Except Maxvla because I've read your impressions


 
   I would not say it brightens the sound just that the bryston is a more neutral sounding amplifier.But with that neutrality it can be quite revealing.
  I intend to go back to the store that is displaying the bryston and this time I will bring my akg 701s and see how the bryston sounds with a more neutrally balanced headphone.This should prove interesting.
    I may try listening to the 800s the store has one for auditioning.If i do I will post my observations.But my initial impressions are that the pairing of the bryston and the lcd2 v2 is favorable.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I just did a little shootout at my local dealer. I had a good hour or so in a soundproofed room with this stuff. My ears are still RINGING. Here is the equipment I tested:
> 
> 
> Bryston BHA-1 ($1,395?) - About two days old. Not broken in.
> ...


 
      My guess was you were at audio consultants evanston store.That were I listened to it with my audeze lcd2 v2s.I listened for about two hours and it sounded very promising with the lcd2s.And oh the cd player was a micromega cd player.


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Bear?


 
  New libation from Canada?
   
  LOL


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





bixby said:


> New libation from Canada?
> 
> LOL


 
  Beer...from Canada? Next you'll start saying they play hockey up there...


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Beer...from Canada? Next you'll start saying they play hockey up there...


 
   
  Yes, we do play hockey up here.
  We also like to drink beer.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





buson160man said:


> I would not say it brightens the sound just that the bryston is a more neutral sounding amplifier.But with that neutrality it can be quite revealing.


 
  ooops, sorry about the extra post.
   
  Yes, that is my experience with my Bryston gear.  With this neutrality, sometimes you hear things you wish you didn't hear, I no longer listen to some stuff on stereo, you know, those discs with WAAAAY too much compression and clipping.
   
  I don't own the headphone amp....................yet.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Do you plan on getting the gungnir by any chance? Here's what I need to know from your honest experience. I know that the Bryston is a very good amp technically ( + I love Bryston, great local company); but even if it's very good technically, I need to know if what it does to the HD800's sound sig is what my ears want.
> 
> Would you say it makes the HD800's treble even more aggressive? Does it make it sharper or smoother sounding? The HD800's are very snappy in the highs and have a lot of bite to them; if the Bryston makes them smoother, perfect. If it keeps the highs snappy and tight that's fine if it's more resolving. But if the highs become a notch brighter/piercing/sibilant, I would prefer to stay away.
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Dan,
   
  As you already know, I have the Bryston BHA-1 with the Audeze LCD-2. It's the only pair I tried with the Bryston so far but I can tell you this: I had the chance to compare the HD-800 to my LCD-2 at the Sennheiser boot at le Festival Son et Image in montreal in late march. The amp/dac was the Grace 903 (or 902 can't remember for sure). I much, much prefered the darker, fuller and smoother sound of the LCD-2. I am really sensitive to harshness in sounds and the HD-800 seems to much edgy for my taste. That bring me to the BHA-1 with the LCD-2.
   
  I find the sound to be really detailed and airy with extremely good high frequencies extension but sometime at the limit I can endure in some harsh recordings. I never felt that I need more high frequencie energy with the Bryston. It's right there in your face. Only the truth. Sometime the truth can be ugly. But you can't fault the Bryston because it's simply amplifie the signal it receives without any alteration. And it does it really, really well I can assure you. 
   
  So, if you think that your HD-800 are at the limit you can bear in high frequencies energy, I can imagine that maybe you will think it's too much with the Bryston.
   
  But there is only one way to find out for sure. DEMO! My offer is still on the table to let you try the Bryston at my house. I started my vacation for two weeks tonight. So I will have some time to have fun with my gears.
   
  Let me know if you're interested.
   
  Steve


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> As you already know, I have the Bryston BHA-1 with the Audeze LCD-2. It's the only pair I tried with the Bryston so far but I can tell you this: I had the chance to compare the HD-800 to my LCD-2 at the Sennheiser boot at le Festival Son et Image in montreal in late march. The amp/dac was the Grace 903 (or 902 can't remember for sure). I much, much prefered the darker, fuller and smoother sound of the LCD-2. I am really sensitive to harshness in sounds and the HD-800 seems to much edgy for my taste. That bring me to the BHA-1 with the LCD-2.
> 
> ...


 
  Hey, I'm still up for it for sure, if you can send me a private message that would be great. I was going to contact the Bryston rep in Montreal so he can loan one to the store I work at, but it's a lot of trouble for him; especially if I don't end up buying it!


----------



## preproman

Has anyone listened to this map with the separate power supply?  Also has anyone compared it to any DIY amps?


----------



## Maxvla

The separate PSU is not an upgrade, it is just a standard psu that can be used on most of Bryston's gear.


----------



## JeffA

Bryston says the BHA-1 will sound better with the separate PSU. But the separate PSU is pricey, and is designed to drive multiple Bryston products at the same time.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  The MPS-2 power supply can be used as an option with the BHA-1 Headphone amp (BHA-1 has a different back plate) but it is NOT an upgrade and will not sound better/different.  
   
  The idea with using the MPS-2 as a power supply was only to try and help our customers that had already invested in an MPS-2 to have the option and save a bit of money.
   
  james
  Bryston


----------



## longbowbbs

james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> The MPS-2 power supply can be used as an option with the BHA-1 Headphone amp (BHA-1 has a different back plate) but it is NOT an upgrade and will not sound better/different.
> 
> ...




Greetings James! Always appreciated when the company reps participate!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> The MPS-2 power supply can be used as an option with the BHA-1 Headphone amp (BHA-1 has a different back plate) but it is NOT an upgrade and will not sound better/different.
> 
> ...


 
   
  James, 
   
  We appreciate your honesty!
  There are always a couple of audio companies out there will try to tell us that the outboard power supply will gives us more soundstage, a better sense of space, better karma, whiter teeth and fresh minty breath!
   
  CJ


----------



## JeffA

chris j said:


> James,
> 
> We appreciate your honesty!
> There are always a couple of audio companies out there will try to tell us that the outboard power supply will gives us more soundstage, a better sense of space, better karma, whiter teeth and fresh minty breath!
> ...




Very true. My earlier comment in this post was based on a Bryston dealer telling me that he understood from Bryston that the outboard PSU would be an improvement over the base unit.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





jeffa said:


> Very true. My earlier comment in this post was based on a Bryston dealer telling me that he understood from Bryston that the outboard PSU would be an improvement over the base unit.


 
   
   
  LOL!
   
  Print this stuff out and show it to him!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I get a better shave from my shaver because it runs on rechargeable batteries, i.e. it is NOT directly connected to the power grid.
   
  OK I keed, I keed.
  I would suspect that a separate power supply may help in a low level signal amp like a phone-pre-amp.  But a headphone amp?   Puh-leeze!


----------



## BlackstoneJD

A lot of times an outboard PSU does improve the sound if the base unit is using a wall-wart or some kind of crappy PSU.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> A lot of times an outboard PSU does improve the sound if the base unit is using a wall-wart or some kind of crappy PSU.


 
  I should add that is clearly not the case here as the unit obviously has a serious power supply with torodial transfer inside.


----------



## preproman

Where are the impressions?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I don't think anybody really has this yet. I heard late july/early august for my order and I put that in a month ago.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I should add that is clearly not the case here as the unit obviously has a serious power supply with torodial transfer inside.


 
  Yes, thanks for clarifying that.
  The power supply in the Bryston is really quite substantial.


----------



## James Tanner

Vipers from the UK:
[size=8.5pt]Well at long last at a Bryston day at PMC on Monday I actually got to hear the BHA-1.[/size]




  
 [size=8.5pt]To say I was impressed was an understatement, I'm so used to my Grado PS1000's using the SP3 headphone out, which sounds fantastic, but I really wasn't prepared for how much better they were going to sound using the BHA-1, basically the Grado's just came alive, it does make you wonder how many people own good headphones and never unlock their true potential.[/size]
  
 [size=8.5pt]Using the BHA-1 just gave more drive at the bottom end, but kept the control so the bass was tight, powerful and detailed, but for me it was the mid/treble that just went on to another level, I know the Grado's are good and I'd heard them described before as the only Dynamic headphone to take the battle to Stax but on previous comparisons I still felt that the Stax headphones had the edge with overall detail and clarity, I'd love to do that comparison again now using the BHA-1 to drive the PS's as I was amazed how much cleaner the presentation was and the overall insight into the recording, I feel that the BHA-1 was really driving the Grado's to their max, obviously I'd have loved to have spent longer with the BHA-1 to get a 100% conclusion but early impressions are looking extremely favorable .[/size]
  
 [size=8.5pt]I had to wait a long time to get to hear the BHA-1 and it certainly did not disappoint, another high class product from Bryston, the only problem I can see is that I'm still waiting for mine, come on James get another shipment over to the UK ASAP![/size]


----------



## themouse

Does the BHA-1 have enough power to drive the HE-6 easily? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## drubrew

Quote: 





themouse said:


> Does the BHA-1 have enough power to drive the HE-6 easily? Has anyone tried it?


 
  Not a problem


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I went back and tried the Grado PS-1000 with this amp. Phenomenal! Really impressed with the synergy there.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I went back and tried the Grado PS-1000 with this amp. Phenomenal! Really impressed with the synergy there.


 
  Bryston seems to have a hit with virtually all types of headphones. Is this the new king of SS HP Amps?


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I don't think anybody really has this yet. I heard late july/early august for my order and I put that in a month ago.


 
   
  I ordered mine in early April and I'm still waiting.  I'm suspecting production problems or parts shortages, but there has been little comment from Bryston to verify the reason for the delay.  Bryston told my dealer at the end of May that I was fairly high on the list and that I should receive them by the end of June.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> I ordered mine in early April and I'm still waiting.  I'm suspecting production problems or parts shortages, but there has been little comment from Bryston to verify the reason for the delay.  Bryston told my dealer at the end of May that I was fairly high on the list and that I should receive them by the end of June.


 
  Hi Folks,
   
  My apology for the delays in production but we did run into a part issue with two of the parts we needed. Also to be frank I had no idea we would have the demand we have had on the headphone amp and was caught off guard a bit.
   
  We are producing about 20 units a week now so it should not be much longer Wilcox.
   
  james
  Bryston


----------



## WilCox

Thanks for the update, James.  Most appreciated.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

No worries. The shortage only adds to the mystique. Parts so rare they cannot be found? 20 amps a week, made by hand...by...magic...elves? I'm in!


----------



## drubrew

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> No worries. The shortage only adds to the mystique. Parts so rare they cannot be found? 20 amps a week, made by hand...by...magic...elves? I'm in!


 
  Some of the alloy materials are said to come from a fallen meteorite


----------



## MorbidToaster

Having heard Maxvla's BHA-1 in Dallas a month or so ago I have to say I was impressed. 
   
  It's an outstanding value for the money and although I preferred my LF to it it's still a fantastic amp. 
   
  If I for some reason felt the need to grab a solid state amp anytime soon it'd probably be this one. A word of warning for some with brighter headphones though. I found it too sharp with the HD800 in some cases, but I could see it knocking it out of the park with something like the HE-6.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Having heard Maxvla's BHA-1 in Dallas a month or so ago I have to say I was impressed.
> 
> It's an outstanding value for the money and although I preferred my LF to it it's still a fantastic amp.
> 
> If I for some reason felt the need to grab a solid state amp anytime soon it'd probably be this one. A word of warning for some with brighter headphones though. I found it too sharp with the HD800 in some cases, but I could see it knocking it out of the park with something like the HE-6.


 
   
   
  So do you really think it's up to driving the HE-6s the way they should be like a speaker amp would?


----------



## MorbidToaster

preproman said:


> So do you really think it's up to driving the HE-6s the way they should be driving like a speaker amp would?




Absolutely. On high gain this thing should have no problem.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I did not find it sharp with the HD800. It was neutral. It needs a good source and good source material. A good system will always betray a bad recording in some way.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Bryston seems to have a hit with virtually all types of headphones. Is this the new king of SS HP Amps?


 
   
  Well who else competes in this price range? Lehmann? I have not heard the Lehmann SE as it is not available in America. The Bryston was easily as good or better than the Lehmann.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Well who else competes in this price range? Lehmann? I have not heard the Lehmann SE as it is not available in America. The Bryston was easily as good or better than the Lehmann.


 
  I spent some time today with a Burson HA-160DS and my HD650's and a pair of HD800's. I had never heard the Burson before and I liked it with the Senn's  Now I have to track down a Bryston to listen to.


----------



## MorbidToaster

blackstonejd said:


> I did not find it sharp with the HD800. It was neutral. It needs a good source and good source material. A good system will always betray a bad recording in some way.




We were listening to the same DAC and the same songs which I know were well recorded. Still found it sharp. My Calyx 24/192 DAC is more than up to the task.


----------



## Lappy27

Last friday, rattesp and dleblanc343, two headfiers, came to my house to hear the Bryston and compare some headphones and other gears.
   
  Here is the line-up:
   
  Calyx 24/192, Wyred4Sound, Schiit Bifrost as Dacs.
   
  Bryston BHA-1 and B22 as headamps.
   
  HD 800, T1, HE 500 and LCD-2 as headphones.
   
  That was really fun and enlightning. For me at least as I much prefered my current set-up who consist of the W4S DAC-2, Bryston and the LCD-2.
   
  rattesp prefer the B22 with the brightier HD 800, said it was a toss up with the T1 and finally prefered the Bryston with the LCD-2. He said the Hd 800 were the clear winner with orchestral and jazz music and the LCD-2 with electronica, rock and bass heavy music. The T1 were in a middle of these headphones in sound caracteristics.
   
  To my surprise dleblanc343 did not find his own HD 800 too bright with the Bryston. Me either. Rattesp find it bright on some tracks. dleblanc343 seems to have liked the match. He will probably get a Schiit Mjolnir and if so,  we will do a shootout with the Bryston later this summer.
   
  At the end, everybody seems satisfied with their own gears. I am really happy because after hearing other high end phones and another excellent amp, I know I made judicious choices of components for my music tastes. We all agree that the Bryston and LCD-2 were an excellent match. The synergy is definitly there.
   
  Steve


----------



## Maxvla

blackstonejd said:


> I did not find it sharp with the HD800. It was neutral. It needs a good source and good source material. A good system will always betray a bad recording in some way.



I agree. I think sharpness might be perceived from this combo at first, but switching from it really shows how dull and thuddy other combinations can be, and these others are 'the norm'.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It wasn't always sharp, but there were some pretty sharp dynamic sweeps in a few of our test tracks. Other than that it was fine, but I still prefer tubes with the 800s, me thinks.


----------



## dleblanc343

I was all set on getting a WA22 but decided that tubes are unfortunately too much of an extra pain/expense for me. Obviously tubey-sounding SS amps aren't quite common (not familiar with many), but honestly, I didn't find the BHA-1 as sharp as I thought it would be. It was quite impressive actually. What it did make me realize though, is that the HD800 are very transparent; sometimes too transparent, and can actually benefit from a bit of coloration to lower mids and bass. It depends on what you listen too though.
   
  Not sure if a re-cable to balanced is necessary though. Even the Bryston rep was telling me there's absolutely no difference in sound between TRS and balanced on a headphone. I found that humourous; usually a rep would push the product as much as he can. I'd really need listen carefully with my own music to spot a difference I think.


----------



## MorbidToaster

dleblanc343 said:


> I was all set on getting a WA22 but decided that tubes are unfortunately too much of an extra pain/expense for me. Obviously tubey-sounding SS amps aren't quite common (not familiar with many), but honestly, I didn't find the BHA-1 as sharp as I thought it would be. It was quite impressive actually. What it did make me realize though, is that the HD800 are very transparent; sometimes too transparent, and can actually benefit from a bit of coloration to lower mids and bass. It depends on what you listen too though.
> 
> Not sure if a re-cable to balanced is necessary though. Even the Bryston rep was telling me there's absolutely no difference in sound between TRS and balanced on a headphone. I found that humourous; usually a rep would push the product as much as he can. I'd really need listen carefully with my own music to spot a difference I think.




Only time it should make a difference is if you need the extra power. I prefer balanced connectors but haven't heard it make a difference as long as you've got the power you need.

Also the sharpness i hear could be partially attributed to listening levels.


----------



## Maxvla

morbidtoaster said:


> Only time it should make a difference is if you need the extra power. I prefer balanced connectors but haven't heard it make a difference as long as you've got the power you need.
> Also the sharpness i hear could be partially attributed to listening levels.



At the meet I was listening pretty loudly, but at home I listen very quietly. I hadn't thought to mention this before, but now that I have, it should make my comments more sensible to you.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Yeah, it definitely makes more sense now that I think of something like that. I guess because I like to rock the Bryston can sound sharp for me. 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> At the meet I was listening pretty loudly, but at home I listen very quietly. I hadn't thought to mention this before, but now that I have, it should make my comments more sensible to you.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

It really comes down to personal choice in the end. Even my dealer will tell me that and just to listen, when I try and get their opinion.  The whole sharp thing is entirely subjective. One man's sharp is another man's detail/resolution. Then you have the question of whether what you are hearing is the amp or the source, or a limitation of the headphone itself. You never really know. Of course, you may have better hearing than me as well. I am quite old (31).


----------



## Chris J

If the Bryston headphone amp is anything like the Bryston equipment I have then it is ultra clean and neutral.
  And if this is true then it is my kind of headphone amp, 'cause I already have my very coloured tube headphone amp.


----------



## burnspbesq

blackstonejd said:


> Well who else competes in this price range?




Price difference between the Bryston and the Luxman P-200 is around $200.

I own the Luxman and have the Bryston on order. Will post impressions in due time. Or come to the LA meet next month and do your own comparison.


----------



## dleblanc343

If anyone is interested in this amp, someone is selling on the forums. I would like to buy it but can't make such a decision on a whim.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/619683/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> If anyone is interested in this amp, someone is selling on the forums. I would like to buy it but can't make such a decision on a whim.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/619683/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier


 
   
   
  Sorry - it's gone..


----------



## dleblanc343

Glad I helped, if it was there another day or two I would have probably bought it. I think it's better for me to wait for the moment!


----------



## Maxvla

Enjoy. I love it with my HD800.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Enjoy. I love it with my HD800.


 
   
   
  Man - I love those all black 800s


----------



## MorbidToaster

They look better in person.
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Man - I love those all black 800s


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Ok I have cracked. This is AGONY! Tom Petty said the waiting is the hardest part, but I say the hardest part is listening to Tom Petty on a crappy headphone amplifier, knowing that somewhere in Canada,magic elves are scrambling to assemble magic components into the perfect solid state headphone amplifier.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Ok I have cracked. This is AGONY! Tom Petty said the waiting is the hardest part, but I say the hardest part is listening to Tom Petty on a crappy headphone amplifier, knowing that somewhere in Canada,magic elves are scrambling to assemble magic components into the perfect solid state headphone amplifier.


----------



## Calypso

Aaarghh..I just found out, that the BHA-1 is going to cost $2600 here in Denmark..bummer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Apparently there are 176 amps on back order and they are making 20 a week?


----------



## MorbidToaster

blackstonejd said:


> Apparently there are 176 amps on back order and they are making 20 a week?




BHSE: Bryston Headamp So (Out of Stock) Edition

Not quite as long a wait though I guess.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> somewhere in Canada,magic elves are scrambling to assemble magic components into the perfect solid state headphone amplifier.


 
   
  It's a little known fact that Santa's elves make audio gear during the summer months. All that tiny smd soldering is done by likewise tiny hands folks.


----------



## kstaken

That's a pretty good indication of just how much the headphone market is exploding. When I talked to Bryston a few months ago they were really uncertain about what the demand was going to be like. I'd say they're going to have to ramp up production a bit.
  Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Apparently there are 176 amps on back order and they are making 20 a week?


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks

Yes the demand for the BHA-1 has caught me a little off guard.  

When I did the research on Headphone amplifiers I got the feeling that there was almost an arbitrary synergy between a specific headphone and a mating headphone amplifier.  I thought maybe a headphone amp (Bryston) designed to be as sonically neutral as possible may not fly 



  

Obviously I misjudged the market. 

james


----------



## Chris J

I think we would all love to own ONE headphone amp that could drive ANY and ALL headphones to perfection.
   
  I know I would.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Yes the demand for the BHA-1 has caught me a little off guard.
> 
> ...


 
  We're all sorry to mess up your production plans, James...


----------



## shigzeo

At times, it is best to think of throwing a monkey into the gearbox of perfection. Might help with demand. But, let's be honest, we do love perfection.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

What are you talking about I don't want any monkeys in my amp!
   
  It needs further audition and scrutiny. I prefer my components to be as transparent as possible because I have learned to live with imperfect recordings and I have enough good recordings to justify the endeavor. Further HD Tracks is releasing more stuff all the time in 24 bits which means more music that theoretically will withstand scrutiny. My experience with good dacs, upsampling dacs and high resolution audio is that there is more music to hear and less sharpness. That means you can play it louder. That means more fun. Good stuff.
   
  As for the popularity of headphones, it makes a lot of sense. First of all times are tough and power amps and loud speakers are expensive. Second, the rise in computer audio means the system may be on a desktop, not a living room. That means headphones and if you do any gaming you really need the headphones for the immersion and privacy. Third, the headphone is everywhere because of the iPod. It just resonates with the younger generation. I am living in hipsterville Chicago and not one person in this building actually plays music you can hear. The place is a tomb. If people are listening they are on headphones. Also, so much time is spent surfing the web, on laptops, ipads, iphones, in conjunction with other activities like music, TV, ect that it is really no wonder the head-fi forum is so lively.


----------



## preproman

^^ I agree with every thing that was said here.  However, your second point may take more looking into.  Take a look at this site:  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/  Hardly no one talks about headphones here, it's all about computer audio with high end (Living room \ Listing room systems).  I guess,  and I just taking a WAG (wild ass guess) that this is more of an older crowd.


----------



## cactus_farmer

Take a look here;
   
  https://www.gcaudio.com/cgi-bin/store/showProduct.cgi?id=752
   
  so, if I understand correctly, if you buy the 'Bryston BHA-1' unit ($1295) - you will not be able to turn it on, because you need to buy the power supply separately, which will effectively double the price of the amp?


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Cactus
   
  The BHA-1 comes with an internal supply at $1295 but if you already own a Bryston MPS-2 power supply (our BP26 preamp for example) you can save a few hundred dollars and use it with the BHA-1 with no internal supply included.  That way you are not spending twice for a power supply.
   
  james


----------



## TIMITS

The link you provided explains it all.  The BHA-1 includes the power supply whereas the BHA-1X "has no internal power supply and is intended to be used with the optional MPS-2 all discreet external power supply."


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





cactus_farmer said:


> Take a look here;
> 
> https://www.gcaudio.com/cgi-bin/store/showProduct.cgi?id=752
> 
> so, if I understand correctly, if you buy the 'Bryston BHA-1' unit ($1295) - you will not be able to turn it on, because you need to buy the power supply separately, which will effectively double the price of the amp?


 
   
  No.  
   
  The BHA-1 is the one that has the internal power supply for ($1295).  The BHA-1X is the one that *DOES NOT* have the internal power supply for ($1095).  
   
  So for the BHA-1X you will also need the MPS-2 (external power supply) for ($1695).


----------



## preproman

Man - y'all are fast..


----------



## clsidxxl

James,please,I reside in France or it must order the BHA-1,and can you tell me the price in euros.Thanks


----------



## James Tanner

Gee I am sorry I do not know - you would have to contact the distributor in France for Bryston - go to our website and click on Distributors. - www.bryston.com.
   
  james


----------



## preproman

Guys,  My unit has not arrived as of yet.  I will expect it will get here this time next week.  I got it from ToddR here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/619683/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier
   
  When I get some time on it I will be sure to give by unbiased opinion on the amp.  Now I'm sure it's more people out there that has some head time with this amp.
   
  Where are all the impressions?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





preproman said:


> ^^ I agree with every thing that was said here.  However, your second point may take more looking into.  Take a look at this site:  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/  Hardly no one talks about headphones here, it's all about computer audio with high end (Living room \ Listing room systems).  I guess,  and I just taking a WAG (wild ass guess) that this is more of an older crowd.


 
   
  Last time I went to a headphone meet the crowd was mostly gentlemen 20-30 of age.  And I say gentlemen because they were all very courteous and polite nice guys.


----------



## dubselect

Hello.
   
  I am searching for a new headphone amp for HD800. Currently I have Luxman P-200. I like P-200, it sounds good for it's price. But what about BHA-1? Is it a better partner for HD800 than P-200?
   
  I will only have an opportunity to use single-ended inputs of BHA-1.


----------



## drubrew

Quote: 





dubselect said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am searching for a new headphone amp for HD800. Currently I have Luxman P-200. I like P-200, it sounds good for it's price. But what about BHA-1? Is it a better partner for HD800 than P-200?
> 
> I will only have an opportunity to use single-ended inputs of BHA-1.


 
  It is a fantastic match for the HD800. It is a very Neutral amp and I have not found a phone I have not liked with it. I have tried all the top end models from each company with it. Did not get a chance to try the mid and low price phones yet as only had the prototype for a short while. Still waiting on a Demo unit for the shop Demand High, Supply Low.....


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> It is a fantastic match for the HD800. It is a very Neutral amp and I have not found a phone I have not liked with it. I have tried all the top end models from each company with it. Did not get a chance to try the mid and low price phones yet as only had the prototype for a short while. Still waiting on a Demo unit for the shop Demand High, Supply Low.....


 
   
  Drew,
   
  What are your customers saying about this amp.  There's not a lot of impressions out.  Any word or impressions from those who got this amp from you?


----------



## drubrew

Considering we have only managed to get 2 of the many on order to customers. And I am pretty sure those 2 have spoken up. One posted *HERE* on our customer Feedback tab.


----------



## Maxvla

Here are my impressions versus a Liquid Fire. Morbidtoaster also comments on it later in the thread.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/611514/dallas-tx-beat-the-heat-mini-meet-sunday-june-24th/60#post_8490267

I don't put much faith in solo reviews so you won't see me posting a review on Drew's site or on the gear section of this site.

Also, I have mailed my Bryston to Anaxilus and Purrin for them to hear and also show it at their west coast meet in a couple weeks. They should get it in a couple days so watch for their comments to come soon.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Here are my impressions versus a Liquid Fire. Morbidtoaster also comments on it later in the thread.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/611514/dallas-tx-beat-the-heat-mini-meet-sunday-june-24th/60#post_8490267
> I don't put much faith in solo reviews so you won't see me posting a review on Drew's site or on the gear section of this site.
> Also, I have mailed my Bryston to Anaxilus and Purrin for them to hear and also show it at their west coast meet in a couple weeks. They should get it in a couple days so watch for their comments to come soon.


 
   
   
  Thanks Maxvla.  But that's the problem.  You are the only one besides Drew who gave a real good old fashion review of the amp.  I should have mine this week.  I got it used here:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/619683/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier  so it's already ready to go as soon as I get it.  I'll give a review as well.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

(deleted duplicate post)


----------



## Anaxilus

After running the gamut of tube amps and settling on my preferred top 5 units/manufacturers, its time for me to see if I can find something SS that can please me as well as those tube amps.  Most SS has been pretty much a disappointment to me so far.  The search begins w/ the Bryston and hopefully will continue w/ the Luxman P200, GSX and Schiit Mjolnir and maybe the Statement later on.  Some early impressions.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/426508/sennheiser-hd800-appreciation-thread/5010#post_8595756


----------



## Maxvla




----------



## preproman

So what's the reason it gets so hot?  Is it heavly biase into Class A or something.  What makes it get so hot?


----------



## James Tanner

Hi,
   
  Yes it runs pure Class A.
   
  james
  Bryston


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> After running the gamut of tube amps and settling on my preferred top 5 units/manufacturers, its time for me to see if I can find something SS that can please me as well as those tube amps.  Most SS has been pretty much a disappointment to me so far.  The search begins w/ the Bryston and hopefully will continue w/ the Luxman P200, GSX and Schiit Mjolnir and maybe the Statement later on.  Some early impressions.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/426508/sennheiser-hd800-appreciation-thread/5010#post_8595756


 
   
  Have you tried any of the SPL's or the Violectric's ?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

What kind of wimpy amplifier doesn't get hot?!


----------



## preproman

Got the BHA-1 in.  This unit is already broken in as I got it here: (http://www.head-fi.org/t/619683/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier) and I've been listing to it for about 5 hours now.  The first impression I want to give is on it's build quality.  This thing is built like a tank,  A **** brick house.  Very sturdy all the way around.  Also it has a 20 yr. warranty on it to boot, that in itself is amazing.  If I had to put it's built quality i one word, it would be "OUTSTANDING".  The only thing is that it doesn't have any ventilation - no wonder it gets so hot.
   
  I'm going straight for the jugular with the HD800s first out the gate.  However, I will also report back with impressions with the HE-6, LCD-2.2 and very soon the Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000.  I already feel like the LCD-2 will sound good on it.  They usually make just about any amp sound good - oppose to the amp making them sound good.  So I will update this as the days go on.
   
  I will use the HeadFi review tracks (Open Your Ears) in 24/96 so all of these are really good recordings.  I will also use some not so great recordings to see how forgiving the amp is.
   
  I will be comparing this amp to the Beta22 and the GS-1 off and on.  I have other amps but for me these two are my standard.  Both so different in what the present and how they present it.  
   
  With the HD800s:
  The midrange is relaxed and pretty darn smooth much like the Beta22. The midrange on the GS-1 is not as smooth.  I thought by now my ears would be ringing or screeching with harsh highs and bright treble.  Not so.  
   
  So lets tackle this question right now.  How does it manage the highs and treble on the HD800.  For this I used "Uninvited (Live) by Alanis Morissette".  Well it is a Solid State amp.   However, I'm feeling like it has just a weeeee bit of something, because the highs and treble are not harsh at all, uummmm, they definitely are not recessed in the least bit. They're up front and it lets you know they're there but not overbearing at all, I would say this amp makes the highs on the HD800 sparkly.  It's presenting them at just the right level where I can listen to the HD800s for long periods of time.
   
  "Get behind the mule"  - This track focuses on transparency.  From memory I would still say the GS-1 as an edge on this amp.  Not by much though, I tell you these 24/96 tracks are sounding really good on this amp.  It has the Beat22 beat in this department no question.  The Beta will put it's signature on what ever is played.  Like I said it's performs really well with the track.  I had to look back to make sure it was the Bryston and not the GS-1 - which was sold a few weeks ago.
   
  Impact:  With this same track "Sare Tete WA" the Beta22 knocks this out the park no question.  I feel this amp is somewhat lacking in this area.  I'm not really feeling the music as I do with the Beta.  Next track.. 
   
  Sound-staging:  WOW... This track "Gadamylin" is focusing on Out of head Imaging. This is where this amp is shinning.  It's letting the HD800s do what it's best at.
   
  For Bass I used a few tracks.  For low level Bass I used Sade Soldier of Love.  Who says these headphones can't get down low?  I'm not a bass head so to me the low level bass is good enough.  However, If I was to compare it to the Beta22 or even the M^3 - there would be no contest.  But on the M^3 with this track it can come off as too bassy.  Yet it has more bass, attack, impact and punch than the GS-1.  *Can you say Beta22.*
   
  Katy Perry "Firework" - On this track I'm looking for some forgiveness.  This is a 320mp3 track - yuck..  It's not being to forgiving at the moment.  At this point it seems to be more detailed than anything.  Very resolving, it's defiantly retrieving the details in this track.  
   
  So far this is a pretty good amp.  In a nut shell I would say it's a little less fun to listen to compared to the Beta but way more fun than the GS-1.  So - detailed and resolving without being dry and has the ability to round the highs off just right to keep them from being harsh. 
   
   
  That's it for now - back to listing..


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it runs pure Class A.
> 
> ...


 
   
  James,
  Is the output capacitor coupled or direct coupled?
  thx,
  Chris


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





acix said:


> Have you tried any of the SPL's or the Violectric's ?


 
   
   
  Yes.  Phonitor twice and V200 twice w/ HD800 and once LCD2r.1.  In transparency, resolution, drive and refinement the Bryston is in another league.  This is the minimum level of detail I expect from my favorite tube amps.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  
   
  I pretty much second your impressions to the T.  I might have gotten a bit more bass impact later on past the 5 hour mark or my ears adjusted, not sure.  It was softer starting out.  The rest I'd concur with.  It's a bright amp but not thin, dry or digital.  Any grain is from the HD800's treble not the amp.  It's one of the three most resolving SS amps I've ever heard.


----------



## Maxvla

Glad you are enjoying it. Certainly one of the clearest amps I've heard.


----------



## Anaxilus

Enjoying it w/ the UERM atm.  Doing quite well together.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi folks

Thanks for all the feedback on the headphone amp with the different phones. 

One area I would like to comment on was the lack of vent holes. We have done a lot of research on this over these many years and contrary to popular belief an aluminum chassis designed to act as a heat sink and radiate heat away to the surrounding air is far more efficient than that same chassis with vent holes. 

James
Bryston


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi folks
> Thanks for all the feedback on the headphone amp with the different phones.
> One area I would like to comment on was the lack of vent holes. We have done a lot of research on this over these many years and contrary to popular belief an aluminum chassis designed to act as a heat sink and radiate heat away to the surrounding air is far more efficient than that same chassis with vent holes.
> James
> Bryston


 
   
  Really,
   
  But what surrounding air if there is no vents to let the air in?


----------



## James Tanner

Hi preproman

You want the internal heat generated by the internal components to be radiated away from the interior. We have found that when you monitor the heat generated at the internal component it actually is more efficient when the internal air contacts as much 'surface area' as possible as it radiates upwards and outwards and contacts the aluminum top, sides and bottom of the chassis.. 

Also the placement of some of the components directly on the bottom of the chassis provides an excellent heat sink for the high heat generating components. 

I know it seems counter intuative but believe me adding vent holes increases the internal heat build up. 

James


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi preproman
> You want the internal heat generated by the internal components to be radiated away from the interior. We have found that when you monitor the heat generated at the internal component it actually is more efficient when the internal air contacts as much 'surface area' as possible as it radiates upwards and outwards and contacts the aluminum top, sides and bottom of the chassis..
> Also the placement of some of the components directly on the bottom of the chassis provides an excellent heat sink for the high heat generating components.
> I know it seems counter intuative but believe me adding vent holes increases the internal heat build up.
> James


 
  Counter_ initiative_?
  If the hot air cant get out to be replaced by cool air, the interior will be much hotter....


----------



## James Tanner

OK I will leave this one alone.
   
  james


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi folks
> Thanks for all the feedback on the headphone amp with the different phones.
> One area I would like to comment on was the lack of vent holes. We have done a lot of research on this over these many years and contrary to popular belief an aluminum chassis designed to act as a heat sink and radiate heat away to the surrounding air is far more efficient than that same chassis with vent holes.
> James
> Bryston


 
   
  Sorry for butting in, it is only my intent to inform, not start WW III
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  After working in the Telecom outdoor enclosure design business for 12 years I think I can address this with some authority.
  James is correct.
  Keep in mind that if you do have vent holes and expect the hot air to escape you need to understand that hot air flows like molasses.
  Also keep in mind that vent holes are a great way to gather dust, which can be very bad.
  Whne it comes to dissipating heat, the only thing better than lots of surface area is forced air cooling, i.e. very broadly speaking, some type of fan cooling.
   
  C
   
  BTW, I am not affiliated with Bryston in any way.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I would defer to Bryston on this one. My 3B-ST power amp has been running nonstop since 1999 and it is the only piece on my rig that has never needed service of any kind. They are backing the product with a 20 year warranty, no? So what is the problem?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

So should I recable my HD600 with a balanced cable? I am probably upgrading those phones soon anyway but I would do it if there was an inexpensive solution.


----------



## musicman59

Based on my experience with the HD600 and HD650 both benefit for goign balanced. They imnprove in bass control, clarity and soundstage. From all the ones I have goone balanced prorbably the HD6XX are the ones showing the biggest impact.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I wonder how cheaply I could recable.


----------



## Calypso

You take a HD650 cable and slap a Neutrik 4-pin XLR plug on it..done!


----------



## Anaxilus

Holes only on the top or sides will be inefficient.  Holes on the bottom as well would be better.  Convection requires a free flow intake to exhaust and will also depend on ambient air temp.  I'd prefer efficient venting plus a well designed heat sink.  Using the bottom plate and radial fins on the sides does well.  Airflow and aerodynamics is a very complicated matter and has to be well thought out from start to finish wrt the whole design.  Doesn't work well as an after thought.
   
  James, are you able to comment on what pot the BHA-1 is using?  Just curious.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Holes only on the top or sides will be inefficient.  Holes on the bottom as well would be better.  Convection requires a free flow intake to exhaust and will also depend on ambient air temp.  I'd prefer efficient venting plus a well designed heat sink.  Using the bottom plate and radial fins on the sides does well.  Airflow and aerodynamics is a very complicated matter and has to be well thought out from start to finish wrt the whole design.  Doesn't work well as an after thought.
> 
> James, are you able to comment on what pot the BHA-1 is using?  Just curious.


 
   
  Sorry - the volume pot you mean?
   
  james


----------



## Maxvla

Yes.

Also I agree with James and Bryston. Think about computer heatsinks, the ones with the pipes in contact with the chip. Direct heat transfer from the chip to the pipes up to the fins where the air flow is located has been proven to be most efficient. Compare that to pipe-less fin coolers and they aren't nearly as good since the transferring mass is smaller and has less area to radiate from.

Think about some of the electrostat amp designs with parts screwed directly to side fin heatsinks. The heat transfers more easily to the heatsink and then the outside air. Looking at the Bryston you'll see how small the chassis is compared to other designs. It is wide and somewhat deep but it is thin meaning most parts are fastened directly to the panels with little air volume inside. This means heat is forced to exit through the chassis which has ample surface area.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





> James, are you able to comment on what pot the BHA-1 is using?  Just curious.


 
   
  Hi 
   
   
It’s round, about yay by yay…has a metal knob… 




   
  james


----------



## preproman

.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I thought it was a "laser trimmed" Noble volume pot?


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Whne it comes to dissipating heat, the only thing better than lots of surface area is forced air cooling, i.e. very broadly speaking, some type of fan cooling.


 
   
  Yep, without any kind of mechanical convection (because natural convection often isn't enough, depending on size/design/etc), air will actually behave more as an insulator.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I thought it was a "laser trimmed" Noble volume pot?


 
   
  Correct - I was just being a smart ass   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  james


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Correct - I was just being a smart ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I don't even know what a laser trimmed noble volume pot really is. It just sounds cool! All it needs is a little motor and a remote control but of course we are talking additional $$$ there!


----------



## Kees

What does "laser trimmed" mean in this context?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_trimming
   
  ??
   
  "[size=12.499999046325684px]Often designers use [/size][size=12.499999046325684px]potentiometers[/size][size=12.499999046325684px], which are adjusted during end testing until the desired function of the circuit is reached. In many applications, the end user of the product would prefer not to have potentiometers, as they can drift, be mis-adjusted or develop noise. Therefore manufacturers determine the needed resistance or capacitance values by measurement and calculation methods and afterwards solder the suitable component into the final PCB; this approach is called "Select on Test" (SOT) and is quite labor-intensive.[/size]
 [size=12.499999046325684px] It is simpler to substitute the *potentiometer* or the SOT part with a *trimmable* chip resistor or chip capacitor, and the potentiometer adjusting screwdriver is replaced by the laser trimming. The achieved accuracy can be higher, the procedure can be automated and the long term stability is better than with potentiometers and at least as good as with SOT components. Often the laser for active trimming can be integrated in existing measurement systems by the manufacturer."[/size]

 [size=12.499999046325684px]  [/size]

 [size=12.499999046325684px] The important thing is that gnomes are operating the lasers. That is key.[/size]


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Yep, without any kind of mechanical convection (because natural convection often isn't enough, depending on size/design/etc), air will actually behave more as an insulator.


 
  Yes sir.
  And we are also talking about dissipating something on the order of approximately 20 Watts.
  The case has a lot of surface area, and not much heat to dissipate, obviously.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_trimming
> 
> ??
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think James referring to laser trimming being used to ensure the left and right pots are closely matched to ensure good channel to channel tracking at any volume level .


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





chris j said:


> I think James referring to laser trimming being used to ensure the left and right pots are closely matched to ensure good channel to channel tracking at any volume level .


 
   
  Correct - thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  james


----------



## preproman

BHA-1 vs. LCD-2.2
   
  Well, well, well.  What do you know?  This combo is keeping me up all night.  First let me say this combo is much more fun to listen to compared to the BHA-1 HD800 combo.  I guess it’s because the laid back style the LCD is bringing to the table and the clear, transparent signature the BHA-1 brings to the table.  Lets get to it.
   
  First up is The Persuasions “Stuck in a moment you can’t get out of” to test the Midrange.
   
  The midrange on this combo is something special.  It just sounds so natural, you couldn’t ask for more.  I really love the midrange on this combo because there’s no coloration that I can detect at all.  I would call the midrange on this combo emotional.  I tell you, the lead signers voice seemed so real you could hear him breathing between each verse.  The background is so black I could tell the difference between each backup signer.  I’m going to call the midrange on this combo lush, creamy while being balanced:  Meaning it’s neither dark nor bright.  They’re also very full sounding, musical and never show any sign of fatigue.
   
   
  Next up is Rachelle Ferrell “Bye Bye Black Bird” to test the treble.
   
  The treble in this combo is absolutely spot on.  It’s not bright or muddy I would call the treble a “smooth criminal”.  For those of you who thought the treble was to bright on the HD800s you’ll love the treble on these.  It has tons of detail, ultra smooth, very transparent, and very natural sounding.  The sounds are so clear it just seems effortless the way this combo is working together.  I can listen to this combo all night; it’s very non-fatiguing.  The females voice is crystal clear.  Clarity is definitely what this amp excels in.
   
  Now the BASS – Indigo Children “JLE Dub Mix”
   
  Good Greif.  Well we all know about the bass of the LCD-2.2, but what we don’t know is how the BHA-1 and LCD-2.2 sound together in low frequencies.  The bass is extended, tight, and accurate with a lot of punch and attack.  Not more than the B22 LCD-2.2 combo but way better than any other amp I’ve heard with the LCD-2.2s. 
  Some people may find the bass from the LCD-2 to be too much or muddy or bloomy.  Not with this amp.  There is so much definition and accuracy it absolutely does not color the rest of the music.  If you’re a bass head - the bass represented in this combination might be too tight, to accurate with to much definition. 
   
  In conclusion:
   
  As I said before. The BHA-1 LCD-2.2 combination is really fun to listen to – more so than the BHA-1 HD800 combo.  I can’t wait to put the HD650s on this amp. 
  So far this amp has handled two of the top headphones with ease, clarity and transparency.  I keep trying to knock him out – but he keeps coming back for more.  So far this amp is 2-0 with two knockouts.  Next up, BHA-1 vs. Q701s.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Lazyboy_sg

Thanks for the excellent review and your findings is just "music" to my hears...punt intended.  You've just help make my choice easier.  Will go land myself a piece of this beauty soon....also got a Corvina coming my way as well.  Fingers cross!


----------



## longbowbbs

Preproman, I am looking forward to your HD650 review.....


----------



## Happy Camper

I was floored by it's performance with the LCD. It is the best match I've heard for the LCD so far. It's the finer portrayal of the staging, firmness of the bottom without losing the punch, the freeing of the mids and highs compared to lesser amps. The amp does not suffer for power with the LCD and there is plenty of volume left for you rockers. I like it better than the 22 for the LCDs and that says a whole lot. The 22 has a warmth it adds to the 2s that for some may be too sweet. The BDA brings forward the rest of the sound so the bass stays in it's place. Not refrained, just no dominant wooliness. The bass on DSOTM, "Time" is strong and the sustain of the bass is full with long decay. The refrain of "Us and Them" will congest a lot of amps and the soundstage gets smeared. Not this. And the LCDs aren't known for a soundstage. 

I've come away with a new respect for the LCDs and pleasantly impressed with the Bryston. And should anyone ask, no it won't push the HE-6 to it's dizzying level of performance. Graceful though at full throttle. As much of a sonic microscope as the 800s are, I can see this combination might be too revealing. But it brings impact to the 800s bass.

PS- If the amp is performing so well, makes ya wonder what the digital player sounds like


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I know exactly the part of "US and Them" you are talking about! Yes that part is pretty dense. Which version of DSOTM are you using?


----------



## Happy Camper

The SACD two channel

Do have the MF gold disc but haven't ripped it yet


----------



## BlackstoneJD

You are playing the SACD in DSD over Foobar or the 44.1 layer?


----------



## Happy Camper

blackstonejd said:


> You are playing the SACD in DSD over Foobar or the 44.1 layer?




The analog side. I ripped it at 320kbs through iTunes.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> The analog side. I ripped it at 320kbs through iTunes.


 
   
  Both sides are digital.
  The CD side or the SACD side?
  Probably doesn't matter if it's ripped into 320 kbs.


----------



## preproman

BHA-1 vs. Q701
   
  Today I’m going to be listing to some Female Vocals; all FLAC files 24/96 play by J. River 17.
   
  Diana Krall
  Whitney Houston
  Patricia Barber
  Rachelle Ferrell
   
  I want to go with female vocals because I knew going in that I already liked to vocals coming out the Q701s.  Now I want to see if the BHA-1 can take it to another level?
   
  The Qs are already a very detail headphone, and from previous sessions with the BHA-1 I would also call this a detailed amp.  Now how well would the mesh?
   
  Who said these headphones are hard to drive?  Well the BHA-1 just hit the Q701 with a nasty right hook.  The volume knob is only on 9 0’clock any more and it’s just to loud for a sane person.  However, if you are not a sane person you can rest assure if you to go well beyond 9 0’clock you won’t get any distortion at all.  I tried to go up to 12 o’clock for about 30 seconds, the music was as clear as a bell just to damn loud for me.
   
  The sound stage is large, but not massive like with the HD800s.  However they’re Just about perfect.  This amp is really letting the headphone do all the work.  If the headphone is capable of (what ever) the BHA-1 will allow it to do just that.  I’m finding this amp does not hold back the headphones in no way what so ever.  Hell with this amp we might as well just be doing headphone reviews.
   
  I read somewhere the Q701 is supposed to have a forward upper midrange, not on this amp.  I would say the midrange is full or even balanced with all the other frequencies. 
   
  Bass heads need not apply to this combo.  Not any fault of the amp.  It’s just the Q701 is not a bass heavy headphone, so that means this amp is not going to make them that way.  However, it will definitely keep the bass incredibly tight, textured and as accurate as you’ve ever heard before.  Again, the bass out of this amp is of the highest quality.  That’s what I really like about this amp.  *I would call this amp a listeners’ amp.  *Not at all like the B22 or the M^3 but more so like the GS-1 and GS-X.  If you want to audition a headphone this is the amp to use.
   
  Now for the Vocals:
  The answer to the first question above is “YES”.  Really I’ve never heard the Qs put out so much detail, even on the B22 it’s not as detailed as with this amp – That’s saying a lot.  I want to hear what the new GS-X has to ay about this.  Anyway, I’m almost to the point of calling this paring clinical.  I’m not, because compared to the GS-1 it seem to be just a tad more forgiving, not by much though.  However, This combination is really picking these songs apart.  I mean everything is so clear and on the verge of bright / harsh but it just don’t seem to reach that point.  I have yet to ear fatigue from this amp on any headphone.
   
  Conclusion:
  This paring has so much energy and the synergy seems to be right.  This pair will also reveal any poor recordings you may have. If you have a lot of low quality or bad recordings you'll likely not enjoy this pair.
   
  This one went all 15 rounds.  AND THE WINNER IS….
   
  And still undefeated.  The BHA-1.
   
  The BHA-1 is now 3-0  up next:  The HD650s..  
   
  Note:  I wanted to do a T1 impression way before this one.  However, I tried the T1 in the SE output with the stock cable.  No way.  It did not sound good at all.  The T1 with the stock SE cable sounded way better on my Burson 160D amp.  So to make this a fair fight, I’m sending the T1s out to be re cable to a 4-pin XLR connector.  That leaves me thinking.  What about the SE output on this amp.  This may be its short fall?  Inquiring minds want to know.
   
  Waiting in the wings is the HE-6.  The HE-6 is the raining Heavy Weight Champion of the world.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I can't wait to hear your impressions with the HD650!


----------



## jackiedh

Preproman are you using a DAC with your Bryston?
   
  With my Bryston --NO DAC--and my LCD 2's I am quite higher on the Volume knob probably 1130-12 to get a reasonably loud volume on the low gain setting...
   
  Using a DAC with a higher voltage output may account for the lower volume setting you are seeing with such a high volume
   
  Also I find very little change in volume from about 10-2 on the knob--it just is very very gradual in that range, and then from 530 -6 you will blow your headphones--
   
  I also have the 650's  and Balanced into the Bryston absolutely phenomenal--Really brings them to life across the whole frequency range!!!
   
  Jack


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Preproman are you using a DAC with your Bryston?
> 
> With my Bryston --NO DAC--and my LCD 2's I am quite higher on the Volume knob probably 1130-12 to get a reasonably loud volume on the low gain setting...
> 
> ...


 
   Jack,
   
  You must have a DAC somewhere in your chain.  Please tell us what your layout consist of.
   
  Yes I'm using a DAC that puts out:
   

 Nominal output voltage: 1V RMS
 Peak output voltage: > 12VRMS (balanced)
   
  I use the balanced outputs.


----------



## jackiedh

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Jack,
> 
> You must have a DAC somewhere in your chain.  Please tell us what your layout consist of.
> 
> ...


 
   


 I am using a IPOD/IPAD2 thru a CYPHER LABS ALGORHYTHM SOLO so yes a DAC which puts out 2 volts RMS---
   
  So my guess if you DAC puts out up to 12 Volts you would get significant more volume than me at the same setting on the volume knob..
   
  Also depends on what Gain setting-
   
  I really don't like the linearity of the volume knob--not much adjustment between 10 & 2--
   
  EVERYTHING ELSE about the amp is FANTASTIC with both my LCD 2 REV 2's and my 650's VERY VERY Happy Camper......
   
  jack


----------



## Lappy27

This amp is so dead silent at high gain that I see no reasons to use the low gain setting with relatively power demanding phones (ex. LCD-2 rev2). I tested both and I much prefer the high gain setting. It gives a lot of headroom for low level recordings and more slam to my music.
   
  BTW, I am feeding the BHA-1 with a signal of 4.6 volts (balanced).
   
  Steve


----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## kstaken

Did you mod your Q701 to run balanced or are your impressions running single ended?
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> BHA-1 vs. Q701


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





kstaken said:


> Did you mod your Q701 to run balanced or are your impressions running single ended?


 
   
  Yes,
   
  I had a balanced re tractable cable made and some work done on the inside of the headphone.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yes,
> 
> I had a balanced *re tractable *cable made and some work done on the inside of the headphone.


 
   
  Waitasec... did you mean removeable?


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Waitasec... did you mean removeable?


 
   
   
  Yes


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I am in possession of the amp, finally! I will post impressions tonight. My dealer also loaned me a balanced cable for my HD600s so I can test it both ways. Basically it is just a stock HD600 cable with an XLR.
   
  I have a great setup but unfortunately my headphones are not the best. The HD600s are good but have limitations. I do not expect miracles but I do expect an improvement. This is to the lay the groundwork for better cans, probably the Grado PS1000s.
   
  I also picked up the Ayre break-in disc so I will be running glide tones and brown noise through the amp while I am at work to speed up the break-in process, although the one I heard in store sounded GREAT right out of the box. Fortunately, my fiancee is out of town for a week and then we are meeting up for a little vacation so I'll be able to run some nasty break in noise through this thing 24-7 for at least 100 hours. And of course when I am not breaking it in or listening to music I'll be playing Battlefield 3 so I will break it in with the (hopefully blissfully enhanced ) sound of mortars, machine guns, and screaming jet engines!
   
  Oh yes, this week is WIN.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I am in possession of the amp, finally! I will post impressions tonight. My dealer also loaned me a balanced cable for my HD600s so I can test it both ways. Basically it is just a stock HD600 cable with an XLR.
> 
> I have a great setup but unfortunately my headphones are not the best. The HD600s are good but have limitations. I do not expect miracles but I do expect an improvement. This is to the lay the groundwork for better cans, probably the Grado PS1000s.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congrats and we ARE waiting for a report...


----------



## preproman

Congrats BlackstoneJD,
   
  Seems like you've been waiting forever.  
   
  Enjoy the music.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Is there any particular genre or piece of music you guys want me to test with? I will probably probably test with the following over the next few days:
   
  1. Bob Marley and the Wailers 24/96KHz.
  2. Metallica Enter Sandman 24/96KHz (I don't like this type of music but I have it).
  3. Sonny Rollins - Saxophone Colossus 24/96KHz
  4. Jennifer Warnes - Famous Blue Raincoat 16/44.1
  5. The Police - Synchronicity 88.1KHz, Live 44.1, Various 44.1 cuts.
  6. Al Di Meola - Various Tracks.
  7. The Rolling Stones Various Tracks 24/88.1KHz
  8. Led Zeppelin Mothership 44.1
  9. Ry Cooder - Meeting by the River
  10. John Coltrane - Blue Trane
  11. The Who - Tommy 88.1KHz
  12. The Beatles 24bit/44.1KHz
  13. Mozart - Violin Concertos 
  14. Tony Rice and Various Blue Grass
  15. Garcia/Grisman 16/44.1
  16. Rickie Lee Jones - Traffic in Paradise 16/44.1


----------



## preproman

To see just how revealing this amp is, I suggest you download some not so good recordings.  You will see there will be no forgiveness.  This amp will tell you exactly what you have.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





preproman said:


> To see just how revealing this amp is, I suggest you download some not so good recordings.  You will see there will be no forgiveness.  This amp will tell you exactly what you have.


 
   
  Oh don't worry I am well stocked with not so good recordings. I'll throw some in.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Is there any particular genre or piece of music you guys want me to test with? I will probably probably test with the following over the next few days:
> 
> 1. Bob Marley and the Wailers 24/96KHz.
> 
> ...


 
  Ummmm, Sonny and Trane and The Beatles?
  Hey man, it's your gear!
  Listen to something that makes you do this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or this


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Unboxing:


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Well all I have proved tonight is that I need to upgrade my headphones! The HD600s just don't do this amp justice. I know that for a fact because I heard the HD650, HD700, HD800 and PS1000 so I know what this thing can do. I think I just need better cans. I'm not the one to review this amp...yet. I hear the upgrade but not like I should. That is to be expected. The HD600s are no longer state of the art. It is not a question of synergy. To a certain degree, HD600s sound like HD600s with any amp. The HD650s did this amp more justice. The HD600s are just too lean sounding.
   
  This amp is a keeper for sure, but the headphones need to be upgraded and soon.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Well all I have proved tonight is that I need to upgrade my headphones! The HD600s just don't do this amp justice. I know that for a fact because I heard the HD650, HD700, HD800 and PS1000 so I know what this thing can do. I think I just need better cans. I'm not the one to review this amp...yet. I hear the upgrade but not like I should. That is to be expected. The HD600s are no longer state of the art. It is not a question of synergy. To a certain degree, HD600s sound like HD600s with any amp. The HD650s did this amp more justice. The HD600s are just too lean sounding.
> 
> This amp is a keeper for sure, but the headphones need to be upgraded and soon.


 
  and the hobby marches on...


----------



## Maxvla

Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> and the hobby marches on...


 
  Of course! This is not a case of gear acquisition syndrome, however. I am more interested in the music than the "hobby". Unfortunately, getting there is expensive. I don't want to hear the HD600s I want to hear the music. I was hoping perhaps the 600s had a little more high-end potential, but apparently they do not. I saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## basman

My RS1i and semi vintage RS1 didn't gave justice on the amount of power and detail this amp is producing. I should get a LCD2 asap!


----------



## preferedu

Quote: 





attenuated 3db said:


> I guess Bryston entering the headphone-only amplifier market means that it has attracted the attention of old-line high-end manufacturers.  Can an Audio Research headphone amplifier be far away given Head-Fi folks' love for tubes?


 
         
        Sure the old line high end guys are not going to pass up a growing market  market they didn't pass up CD's or home theater either  . They aren't going to miss the  headphone,
   iPad , iPod,iPhone, iDock  thing either . Sennheiser and others have been  expanding   their personal audio  product lines . Looks like that's where the growth is.
  Even Klipsch has some phones out now .  Imagine Krell and Mark Levinson headphone DACS and amps  or  Steinway Lyngdorf  headphones.   Bowers and Wilkins alrady has phones  . 
   
  regards


----------



## MorbidToaster

The biggest one I think you should try is BT's Morceau Subrosa. If you're at all into Ambient, Neo-Classical, or Electronic music it's an absolute must. Your jaw will hit the floor at 8 minutes if you like positional cues.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





basman said:


> My RS1i and semi vintage RS1 didn't gave justice on the amount of power and detail this amp is producing. I should get a LCD2 asap!


 
  That is a beautiful sight! (and sound...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> The biggest one I think you should try is BT's Morceau Subrosa. If you're at all into Ambient, Neo-Classical, or Electronic music it's an absolute must. Your jaw will hit the floor at 8 minutes if you like positional cues.


 
  I like ambient music but I don't know much about it. I will try it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

46 minutes of amazing music. 
   
  Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I like ambient music but I don't know much about it. I will try it.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Alright tonight I will have a good 24 hours of brown noise on this sucker so we'll see if it softens up a bit. I know headphones take time to break in, amps I am not so sure about but we will see.
   
  It probably is not fair to judge it right out of the box.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Alright tonight I will have a good 24 hours of brown noise on this sucker so we'll see if it softens up a bit. I know headphones take time to break in, amps I am not so sure about but we will see.
> 
> It probably is not fair to judge it right out of the box.


 
  I have my BHA-1 since june the 8th. So I have about 100 hours or so of burn-in with only music listening sessions (no white, pink, brown noise what so ever). Only music with headphones on my head.
   
  I started to notice a softening of the sound and a more rounder and stronger bass last week. This phenomenon was more obvious the last two listening sessions this week. It's so evident that I even checked my JRiver media player settings to look if I engaged Wasapi Event Style instead of Wasapi by mistake (in case you didn't know, Event Style gives rounder bass and more quantity of it than Wasapi but at the detriment of details, air and refinment, which I prefer). 
   
  No. Still Wasapi but with softer high end frequencies and more robust but still highly accurate bass. Like a wine you let in a decanter vs one you drink right after you open the bootle. Even if I use to really like the sound of the Bryston right out the box, I think I prefer the new presentation. Specially with brighter recordings. But it is still really transparant and detailed.
   
  This could be due to my W4S DAC-2 too. I should have around 700 hours on it and I read that this particular DAC can take as much as 1000 hours to really stabilize his sound.
   
  Who knows? The only thing I know for sure is that the sound of my set-up significantly changed the last week or so. And for better. Kind of a middle between the sound of Event Style and regular Wasapi.
   
  Steve


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Let's try this again. This time a brought home a few new friends with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Well all I have proved tonight is that I need to upgrade my headphones! The HD600s just don't do this amp justice. I know that for a fact because I heard the HD650, HD700, HD800 and PS1000 so I know what this thing can do. I think I just need better cans. I'm not the one to review this amp...yet. I hear the upgrade but not like I should. That is to be expected. The HD600s are no longer state of the art. It is not a question of synergy. To a certain degree, HD600s sound like HD600s with any amp. The HD650s did this amp more justice. The HD600s are just too lean sounding.
> 
> This amp is a keeper for sure, but the headphones need to be upgraded and soon.


 
   
  That's what I said too about my HD600, lean, when I got my HE-6.


----------



## Happy Camper

Me thinks the 800s will be bright unless your source can tone the pair down. That's a lot of resolution between the two.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Steve


 
   
  Hey, so you noticed the overall signature softening up a bit?  I thought I might be hearing the same thing but thought perhaps it was listening fatigue, placebo, expectation bias, etc.  Could still be, am curious about other impressions.  I thought it was a lot more razor sharp and defined in imaging w/ leaner bass and more analytical sounding.  Now it's more balanced and warmer....


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Okay, the 24 hours of brown noise did something to it because it sounds a little better tonight with the HD600s. I am now including pink and white noise for the next 12 hours.
   
  A little less sharp and a little fatter sounding today. A little. Not quite so edgy. But the HD600s are just so constrained. So I went to my dealer and I told him I wanted him to Release the Krakkan. Which Krakkan? Both of them. I borrowed the HD800 and the PS1000. Holy crap, hold on to your potatoes Dr. Jones because this amp is so good with those cans in some situations that for a moment I was transported inside the soundhole of a steel string Martin guitar, the mouth of a saxophone, the cockpit of an Avatar dropship, and at one point, in the studio with the Beach Boys listening to Pet Sounds for the First time. This is a monster piece of gear. It deserves your respect, your admiration, and your money. But only to those who are well armed with phones worthy of the challenge. 
   
  However, I borrowed the PS1000s and the HD800s and it simply blows me away with those cans. If you want a solid state amp that simply lets the cans do their thing and passes the music along uncolored, this is your amp. The music sounds as good as the source material, period. The recordings that I always knew were something special were precisely that with the PS1000s. On Steve Earle's Train A' Comin, acoustic guitars and basses thrummed with an impact and realism I could not believe. Being a guitar player myself I know what a good steel string acoustic guitar sounds like when someone is strummin' and pickin' full force and this amp delivers it big time.
  This amp does it all. It does not sort out complex musical passages, but it enables your headphones to do so, if they are so capable. It It does not darken up your system, but if there is darkness hidden in the recording, it will bring it out. 
   
  Voices harmonize together sublimely into a coherent shape of sound and then split a part, revealing the individual talents down to their quick, short breaths. Single instruments sing with a timbre and precision that is so natural it compels you to listen, and as you do, you realize you are hearing creaks, and claps and shouts from the audience you never heard before. You are there. 
   
  This is the one. I can't wait to get this sucker really fully broken in because it is going to be such a treat.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Hey, so you noticed the overall signature softening up a bit?  I thought I might be hearing the same thing but thought perhaps it was listening fatigue, placebo, expectation bias, etc.  Could still be, am curious about other impressions.  I thought it was a lot more razor sharp and defined in imaging w/ leaner bass and more analytical sounding.  Now it's more balanced and warmer....


 
  Yep...exactly as you descibed. Listening to it right now and same impressions. Warmer.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Okay, the 24 hours of brown noise did something to it because it sounds a little better tonight with the HD600s. I am now including pink and white noise for the next 12 hours.
> 
> A little less sharp and a little fatter sounding today. A little. Not quite so edgy. But the HD600s are just so constrained. So I went to my dealer and I told him I wanted him to Release the Krakkan. Which Krakkan? Both of them. I borrowed the HD800 and the PS1000. Holy crap, hold on to your potatoes Dr. Jones because this amp is so good with those cans in some situations that for a moment I was transported inside the soundhole of a steel string Martin guitar, the mouth of a saxophone, the cockpit of an Avatar dropship, and at one point, in the studio with the Beach Boys listening to Pet Sounds for the First time. This is a monster piece of gear. It deserves your respect, your admiration, and your money. But only to those who are well armed with phones worthy of the challenge.
> 
> ...


 
  Another great example of top gear needing a complete system to perform at its best. A weak link will always degrade the whole system. Glad to see you found a couple of good options to max out the amp.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

The HD 800 were not bright. Not at all. There were passages were I expected an earful of shrill pain and they are surprising smooth and laid back. Overall the HD800 was very polite.

The Grado was the bright one. Those phones put out a ton of treble and forgive absolutely nothing. You hear right into the recording. They had more bass slam as well.

It is a matter of taste between the two but the HD800 was not bright.


----------



## Happy Camper

blackstonejd said:


> The HD 800 were not bright. Not at all. There were passages were I expected an earful of shrill pain and they are surprising smooth and laid back. Overall the HD800 was very polite.
> The Grado was the bright one. Those phones put out a ton of treble and forgive absolutely nothing. You hear right into the recording. They had more bass slam as well.
> It is a matter of taste between the two but the HD800 was not bright.




Good. Our comparison can on the Bryston was the LCD-2.2 and comparatively, the 800s were the brighter can. Not obnoxious but brighter than on the B22 & Singlepower.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

It is done. I bought the PS1000s. Done. Returned the demos and now I have a fresh pair I am breaking in. This is a great setup. The Bryston is breaking in and the headphones sound great right out of the box. The more this amp breaks in the more I am convinced this is the solid state amp to own at the moment. I am set.
   
  It responded favorably to better interconnect and power conditioning cable as well. There is a lot of high end potential here. This is a great amp for a hobbyist who wants to keep maxing out their system to perfection, mulling over the best recordings and sources, and just generally advancing with the state of the art. I am really impressed with the amp. Some of the stuff I am hearing with this combination I just cannot believe. I feel like a king, baby!
   
  I can tell once the amp softens up just a tad bit more it is going to be an absolute giant killer. Congratulations Bryston! I'd love to host some people to come hear it at some point. I might even attend a headphone meet.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> It is done. I bought the PS1000s. Done. Returned the demos and now I have a fresh pair I am breaking in. This is a great setup. The Bryston is breaking in and the headphones sound great right out of the box. The more this amp breaks in the more I am convinced this is the solid state amp to own at the moment. I am set.
> 
> It responded favorably to better interconnect and power conditioning cable as well. There is a lot of high end potential here. This is a great amp for a hobbyist who wants to keep maxing out their system to perfection, mulling over the best recordings and sources, and just generally advancing with the state of the art. I am really impressed with the amp. Some of the stuff I am hearing with this combination I just cannot believe. I feel like a king, baby!
> 
> I can tell once the amp softens up just a tad bit more it is going to be an absolute giant killer. Congratulations Bryston! I'd love to host some people to come hear it at some point. I might even attend a headphone meet.


 
   
   
  Come on down to the Cincinnati / Dayton meet on Sept. 22nd.  We can see how the Bryston sound with different DACs.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I will think on it. For now, I am all about listening and enjoying! PM if you have any questions.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> It is done. I bought the PS1000s. Done. Returned the demos and now I have a fresh pair I am breaking in. This is a great setup. The Bryston is breaking in and the headphones sound great right out of the box. The more this amp breaks in the more I am convinced this is the solid state amp to own at the moment. I am set.
> 
> It responded favorably to better interconnect and power conditioning cable as well. There is a lot of high end potential here. This is a great amp for a hobbyist who wants to keep maxing out their system to perfection, mulling over the best recordings and sources, and just generally advancing with the state of the art. I am really impressed with the amp. Some of the stuff I am hearing with this combination I just cannot believe. I feel like a king, baby!
> 
> I can tell once the amp softens up just a tad bit more it is going to be an absolute giant killer. Congratulations Bryston! I'd love to host some people to come hear it at some point. I might even attend a headphone meet.


 





  Fantastic!


----------



## BlackstoneJD

It does seem to be warming up a bit which is a good thing.


----------



## burnspbesq

Blackstone, if you really want to hear what the Bryston can do in terms of resolution, listen to "The Hill of Thieves" by Cara Dillon.  Three different acoustic guitars in the opening, and you'll be able to follow each line well enough to figure out the fingerings.
   
  Then put on Shawn Colvin "Live" for some really well-recorded, percussive acoustic work.


----------



## minelab

My Dream amp, I have the M Stage Matrix amp and it is a solid amp and it drives all my Head Phones well, but this is a true High End Head Phone amp.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> Blackstone, if you really want to hear what the Bryston can do in terms of resolution, listen to "The Hill of Thieves" by Cara Dillon.  Three different acoustic guitars in the opening, and you'll be able to follow each line well enough to figure out the fingerings.
> 
> Then put on Shawn Colvin "Live" for some really well-recorded, percussive acoustic work.


 
  I'll look for those albums. Last night I was up until 4:30 am just listening. I can't take these cans off.  My fiancee is out of town so I thought it would be a good time to break in new gear. I picked it up on Thursday but it didn't really get good until yesterday afternoon, it started sounding a little rounder and more broken in. 
   
  It does a fabulous job of reproducing my favorite instrument, steel string acoustic guitar. You can hear multiple guitars in a track, and you can hear the individual strings, the fret rattle, sleeve noise, little bumps where glass slides collide with frets, stuff you just normally would not hear. The results vary from headphone to headphone but it really does have a ton of resolution. Yet at the same time it is not cold and analytical, but very natural sounding as well. Also I am very impressed that I am getting great results from my entire library across different genres.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





minelab said:


> My Dream amp, I have the M Stage Matrix amp and it is a solid amp and it drives all my Head Phones well, but this is a true High End Head Phone amp.


 
  The Matrix is based on the Lehmann Linear. I compared the Lehmann Linear to this amp, and the Lehmann had a lot of resolution and clarity, but the Bryston sounded fuller and richer, with more bass quantity it seemed. The Lehmann/Matrix was my second choice. The Matrix is probably a very good unit assuming they don't use parts that are of a much lower grade than the real Lehmann. I am sure this is a lot better but if the Matrix is anywhere near as good as the Lehmann, I would consider upgrading sources and headphones before a new amp.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> It does seem to be warming up a bit which is a good thing.


 
  Wait after 120 hours or so. Really significantly warmer than right of the box. For me at least.


----------



## CanDude

Any impressions with HE-6 yet? My EAR 909 is a little bit weak for HE-6. Would be fun to compare BHA-1 with 909 driving LCD-2/3. If BHA-1 is as good as 909 (or better?) it's a winner.
   
  Why a balance control? Who use balance controls? Is it in the signal path, i.e. does it degrade the sound?
   
  How much extra is the balanced out (or is it standard now)? Is it after volume (and balance)? I guess this signal is amplified, i.e. not just a passive volume control?
   
  My poor wallet...


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Wait after 120 hours or so. Really significantly warmer than right of the box. For me at least.


 
   
  That would be just terrific. It could all be a placebo, or perhaps I am just slowly making myself deaf, but does seem to getting smoother and smoother sounding. Very fun breaking in a new piece. I can hardly tear myself away from it. I was up until 4 am just flipping through my catalog. I don't think I've ever got the bug this bad, in part because with headphones, unlike floorstanders, you can listen all day and all night and not bother anyone. 
   
  Holy cow I've fallen off the audio wagon! My fiancee is out of town for days, and I've been sucked into this machine and it will not let me go. I have listened to half of my catalog already and I am grinning from ear to ear because after all these years, it is amazing that there is more music that can be extracted from some of those old recordings. I wonder what my girl will think of these. She wants to know if we can use two headphones at a time so she can listen with me. 
   
  I wish there were more people interested in this unit it deserves so much more attention.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It was sold out for weeks and exceeded sales expectations. I'd say it's fine. 
   
  Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> That would be just terrific. It could all be a placebo, or perhaps I am just slowly making myself deaf, but does seem to getting smoother and smoother sounding. Very fun breaking in a new piece. I can hardly tear myself away from it. I was up until 4 am just flipping through my catalog. I don't think I've ever got the bug this bad, in part because with headphones, unlike floorstanders, you can listen all day and all night and not bother anyone.
> 
> Holy cow I've fallen off the audio wagon! My fiancee is out of town for days, and I've been sucked into this machine and it will not let me go. I have listened to half of my catalog already and I am grinning from ear to ear because after all these years, it is amazing that there is more music that can be extracted from some of those old recordings. I wonder what my girl will think of these. She wants to know if we can use two headphones at a time so she can listen with me.
> 
> *I wish there were more people interested in this unit it deserves so much more attention. *


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





candude said:


> Why a balance control? Who use balance controls? Is it in the signal path, i.e. does it degrade the sound?


 
   
  Balance control is useful if you have a hearing imbalance/impairment.
   
  If not implemented via software, then the hardware portion is really just a couple pots wired up in a particular configuration. Not too different from the volume pot really (marginally more complex set up). It shouldn't degrade the sound.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Wait after 120 hours or so. Really significantly warmer than right of the box. For me at least.


 
   
  It shouldn't take more than 2-4 hours for the case temperature to stabilize.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





chris j said:


> It shouldn't take more than 2-4 hours for the case temperature to stabilize.


 
   
 I am talking about the sound after break-in period. Not the temperature of the unit. The sound did change significantly the last two weeks or so. Less razor sharp but still with lots of details and a rounder, stronger yet highly accurate bass frequencies. The mids seems a little bit recessed too compare to the two first months of use. 
  
 These changes could be attribuate to the break-in of my Dac too (or a combinaison of the two gears breaking in). The Wyred4Sound DAC-2 should have around 700 hours or so now.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I wish there were more people interested in this unit it deserves so much more attention.


 
   
  I wish I could afford one!
  maybe someday...........
  Quote: 





armaegis said:


> Balance control is useful if you have a hearing imbalance/impairment.
> 
> If not implemented via software, then the hardware portion is really just a couple pots wired up in a particular configuration. Not too different from the volume pot really (marginally more complex set up). It shouldn't degrade the sound.


 
   
  Balance controls are cool.    I gotta say, I really like the feature set on this amp.
  Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I am talking about the sound after break-in period. Not the temperature of the unit. The sound did change significantly the last two weeks or so. Less razor sharp but still with lots of details and a rounder, stronger yet highly accurate bass frequencies. The mids seems a little bit recessed too compare to the two first months of use.
> 
> These changes could be attribuate to the break-in of my Dac too (or a combinaison of the two gears breaking in). The Wyred4Sound DAC-2 should have around 700 hours or so now.


 
   
  Oooops, never mind then!


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> I wish there were more people interested in this unit it deserves so much more attention.


 
   
  I'd give it more attention if I could get my hands on one.  As MorbidToaster suggests, these things just aren't available.  I ordered and paid for my Bryston 18 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for some word on when it's going to ship.  Meanwhile, two weeks ago, I ordered a Mjolnir and it shipped the same day (I had a low number on the interest/reserve list).  All I can say is that the Mjolnir is even more than I expected the Bryston to be.  My LCD-2 sounds more extended in the treble region with more articulate bass, while at the same time, my HD800 has less glare in the treble region and greater bass extension.  If I don't hear back from Bryston by the end of the month, I'll likely cancel my order.


----------



## m2man

wilcox said:


> I'd give it more attention if I could get my hands on one.  As MorbidToaster suggests, these things just aren't available.  I ordered and paid for my Bryston 18 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for some word on when it's going to ship.  Meanwhile, two weeks ago, I ordered a Mjolnir and it shipped the same day (I had a low number on the interest/reserve list).  All I can say is that the Mjolnir is even more than I expected the Bryston to be.  My LCD-2 sounds more extended in the treble region with more articulate bass, while at the same time, my HD800 has less glare in the treble region and greater bass extension.  If I don't hear back from Bryston by the end of the month, I'll likely cancel my order.



Yeah, I ordered mine mid-April and haven't gotten it either. I got the Mjolnir too. Awesome. Hopefully the SE on the Bryston will make it useful enough to keep around. That or rewire a few phones and sell the Bryston and buy another Mjolnir.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I am talking about the sound after break-in period. Not the temperature of the unit. The sound did change significantly the last two weeks or so. Less razor sharp but still with lots of details and a rounder, stronger yet highly accurate bass frequencies. The mids seems a little bit recessed too compare to the two first months of use.
> 
> These changes could be attribuate to the break-in of my Dac too (or a combinaison of the two gears breaking in). The Wyred4Sound DAC-2 should have around 700 hours or so now.


 
   
  Sure I bet your DAC is breaking in as well. It has an analog section that probably breaks in.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> These changes could be attribuate to the break-in of my Dac too (or a combinaison of the two gears breaking in). The Wyred4Sound DAC-2 should have around 700 hours or so now.


 
  The W4S DAC-2 should be pretty well broken in after 250+ hours from what I have heard and listened to. Awesome DAC!


----------



## basman

Quote: 





m2man said:


> Yeah, I ordered mine mid-April and haven't gotten it either. I got the Mjolnir too. Awesome. Hopefully the SE on the Bryston will make it useful enough to keep around. That or rewire a few phones and sell the Bryston and buy another Mjolnir.


 
  The SE out of BHA-1 is superb out of the box and you will not be disappointed. Now I understand how pure class A sounds and performs.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yes.  Phonitor twice and V200 twice w/ HD800 and once LCD2r.1.  In transparency, resolution, drive and refinement the Bryston is in another league.  This is the minimum level of detail I expect from my favorite tube amps.


 
   
  Another league, compare to the Phonitor or the V200? They are both have a different sound signature. What was your DAC's on the Phonitor sessions?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





acix said:


> Another league, compare to the Phonitor or the V200? They are both have a different sound signature. What was your DAC's on the Phonitor sessions?


 
   
  Wyred4sound
   
  Sound signature is irrelevant to the point.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Sound signature is irrelevant to the point.


 
   
  Right, because the discussion here is all about cars.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





acix said:


> Right, because the discussion here is all about cars.


 
   
  He's saying the Bryston is better than two different amps with two different pairs of headphones with the same DAC. If I understand correctly.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





wilcox said:


> I'd give it more attention if I could get my hands on one.  As MorbidToaster suggests, these things just aren't available.  I ordered and paid for my Bryston 18 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for some word on when it's going to ship.  Meanwhile, two weeks ago, I ordered a Mjolnir and it shipped the same day (I had a low number on the interest/reserve list).  All I can say is that the Mjolnir is even more than I expected the Bryston to be.  My LCD-2 sounds more extended in the treble region with more articulate bass, while at the same time, my HD800 has less glare in the treble region and greater bass extension.  If I don't hear back from Bryston by the end of the month, I'll likely cancel my order.


 
  The Bryston has a 20 year warranty! The Mjolnir has what a five year warranty and no single ended output? Wait for the Bryston. They are not mass produced (and the it shows) and it is worth the wait.


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> The Bryston has a 20 year warranty! The Mjolnir has what a five year warranty and no single ended output? Wait for the Bryston. They are not mass produced (and the it shows) and it is worth the wait.


 
   
  I've owned Bryston equipment for over 20 years (amp, pre-amp, integrated amp and speaker switch box) and have never had any problems.  In that regard, a 20-year warranty is useless if nothing ever breaks!


----------



## James Tanner

*MEMO: To all Bryston Dealers/Distributors
 SUBJECT: Bryston BHA Headphone Amplifier*


August 2012,


Hi Folks,


Please be advised that as of October 1st 2012 we will be adding a pair of *XL R BALANCED OUTPUTS* to the rear panel of the Bryston BHA-1 Headphone amplifier.

This will allow our customers to utilize the BHA-1 as a reference quality 3-source *Stereo Preamplifier* as well as a state of the art headphone amplifier.

The price on the BHA-1 will be going up approximately 10% but it will provide our customers with a much more versatile product.

We are currently producing all new BHA-1 units with the rear panel XLR Outputs installed. Any new order placed before October 1st 2012 or any backorder currently in house will come equipped with this new feature at no extra cost.

Please be advised that we are in a serious backorder situation currently and any new order will be 6 weeks out.


Regards,
James Tanner
Bryston Ltd.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's...really cool...
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> *MEMO: To all Bryston Dealers/Distributors
> SUBJECT: Bryston BHA Headphone Amplifier*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

*Listening Notes: HD800 with Bryston BHA-1, Grace m903 and Cavalli Audio Liquid Fire*
   
  So my BHA-1 arrived this afternoon, and I thought I’d spend a few hours jamming some old favorites and comparing my new toy with my two other amps: the onboard amp in my fantastic Grace m903 source, and the always delightful Liquid Fire. Here are some notes from my listening session. Admittedly, this is not meant to be scientific or exhaustive – I did not precisely level-match my amps, and my choice of tracks was dictated more by what I felt like listening to and not what I thought would create the most dramatic results. If you find this kind of casual evaluation to be useful, then read on!
   
*Source:* MacBook Pro running Audirvana Plus > Toslink > Grace m903 (balanced to BHA-1, SE to Liquid Fire)
   
*Sample tracks:*
   

 Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe, “Teakbois” (from _Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe_).
   

 John Abercrombie, “Back-Woods Song” (from _Gateway _with Dave Holland and Jack DeJohnette)
   

 John Zorn, “Anulikwutsayl” (from _The Dreamers_)
   

 King Crimson, “Cadence and Cascade” (from _In The Wake of Poseidon_ 40th Anniversary remix)
   

 Gyorgy Ligeti, _Streichquartett No. 1 _(first movement, “Metamorphoses Nocturnes,” Arditti SQ)
   

 Mark Olson and the Creekdippers, “Meeting in Lone Pine” (from _December’s Child_)
   
   
*Observations:*
   
*Bryston BHA-1* – Clearly the most detailed of the three. Treble is tipped up, to be sure, but not to the painful extent that others have sometimes reported with the HD800. Mids are a bit distant. Bass is tight, deep and impactful, but certainly the least in quantity of the three – “polite” is a word that comes to mind. This combination will most certainly lay bare any sibilant or treble-centric recordings (to the point where some might be unlistenable). Soundstage seems to be pushed to the far extremes left and right, with comparatively less of the “whole-head experience” that the Senns are known for. Overall, though, this is a more than competent amp with the HD800.
   
*Grace m903* – People that don’t know the m903 are always surprised to hear me say this, but it’s happening again – the Grace is the most _musical_ of the three. I think my definition of musical is largely related to the quality of the mids, and there is no disappointment here. As on other tracks, the m903 slices off the very top and very bottom – this is not a combination for listeners that own the HD800 because they like to experience the extremes of bass and treble. What it is, though, is pleasant and listenable in all cases, and this is no exception. Soundstage is also a strength of this combination.
   
*Liquid Fire* – of the six or seven tube amps I’ve owned, the Liquid Fire always strikes me as the most stereotypically “solid state” of the bunch. It is precise, detailed and fast – more so than the solid state m903 to be sure. Yet it maintains just the right amount of tube seductiveness (in this case, equipped with Amperex JAN7308s from 1967/68). Almost matches the detail of the Bryston, but in a much more enjoyable and musical way. Mids are tremendously musical but not syrupy in the stereotypical (and often incorrect) perception of tube amps. Bass quantity is far and away the best of the three – come to think of it, bass quality, depth and impact are all preferable with the LF. Perfect in-head/out-of-head HD800 staging.
   
   
*Overall impressions:* with the HD800, the Liquid Fire is still my favorite amp. It finds the absolute perfect balance for these demanding (and sometimes unpleasant) cans. The Bryston was delightful and detailed, if occasionally too strident in the treble for my tastes (though not to a level that approached painful). And as always, the Grace m903 is competent and enjoyable without being remarkable for anything in particular – it just sounds great and lets me listen and relax.
   
  I hope this has been helpful. Tomorrow, my second pair of LCD-3s arrive, and I’m _really _looking forward to hearing them on the Bryston this time!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> *Listening Notes: HD800 with Bryston BHA-1, Grace m903 and Cavalli Audio Liquid Fire*
> 
> So my BHA-1 arrived this afternoon, and I thought I’d spend a few hours jamming some old favorites and comparing my new toy with my two other amps: the onboard amp in my fantastic Grace m903 source, and the always delightful Liquid Fire. Here are some notes from my listening session. Admittedly, this is not meant to be scientific or exhaustive – I did not precisely level-match my amps, and my choice of tracks was dictated more by what I felt like listening to and not what I thought would create the most dramatic results. If you find this kind of casual evaluation to be useful, then read on!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> *Listening Notes: HD800 with Bryston BHA-1, Grace m903 and Cavalli Audio Liquid Fire*
> 
> So my BHA-1 arrived this afternoon, and I thought I’d spend a few hours jamming some old favorites and comparing my new toy with my two other amps: the onboard amp in my fantastic Grace m903 source, and the always delightful Liquid Fire. Here are some notes from my listening session. Admittedly, this is not meant to be scientific or exhaustive – I did not precisely level-match my amps, and my choice of tracks was dictated more by what I felt like listening to and not what I thought would create the most dramatic results. If you find this kind of casual evaluation to be useful, then read on!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Very nice impressions Olias and agree w/ the initial BHA1 impressions.  Could you revisit the comparison after say a 3-4 weeks of solid use just to confirm?  Thanks.


----------



## Maxvla

Looks like we noticed some of the same effects between the LF and BHA-1, but I preferred the BHA-1 and you preferred the LF.

To me the LF was just too smoothed over and glossy, not as precise. The BHA-1 does have a detail level approaching problematic, but stopping just short, in a way similar to spicy food being hot but still enjoyable (and for many preferable). I wouldn't call the Bryston the most musical amp, but I would call it the most real.


----------



## Happy Camper

I think you'll really like the LCD/BDA combo. They play to each other's weaknesses and sound very good to me. The laid back nature of the LCDs highs are brought forward by the BDA.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Very nice impressions Olias and agree w/ the initial BHA1 impressions.  Could you revisit the comparison after say a 3-4 weeks of solid use just to confirm?  Thanks.


 
   
  Thanks and yes, I will post a follow-up in a few weeks. My BHA-1 was purchased used, so I assume it has broken in to some extent. We'll see if my impressions change over time... something that has been known to happen.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> I think you'll really like the LCD/BDA combo. They play to each other's weaknesses and sound very good to me. The laid back nature of the LCDs highs are brought forward by the BDA.


 
   
  This is exactly what I'm hoping to experience with the LCD-3. I liked them a lot, but with the Liquid Fire as my primary amp I found myself reaching for the HD800s nearly every time.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> The BHA-1 does have a detail level approaching problematic, but stopping just short, in a way similar to spicy food being hot but still enjoyable (and for many preferable). I wouldn't call the Bryston the most musical amp, but I would call it the most real.


 
   
  Your analogy to spicy food is spot on, Maxvla... personally, my favorite food in the world is ripping hot green chili, but I still eat mashed potatoes far more often.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Awesome review thanks. I like the music you picked. I emplor thee, however. 200+ hours of continuous playback on the Bryston. Use pink noise and glide tones if you can. It breaks in quite a bit. It really opens up a lot at that point. It can be a little brittle at first but now it is really smooth, even with the Grado's which are absolutely unforgiving.


----------



## basman

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Awesome review thanks. I like the music you picked. I emplor thee, however. 200+ hours of continuous playback on the Bryston. Use pink noise and glide tones if you can. It breaks in quite a bit. It really opens up a lot at that point. It can be a little brittle at first but now it is really smooth, even with the Grado's which are absolutely unforgiving.


 
   
  I'm second to this but mine didn't came to that extent of brightness out of the box with all of my Grados (maybe it matches with the source) and after few hours of listening, it smoothen out a bit on the high side and the bass is more enjoyable.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Errbody knows which I picked. Though it hardly matters anymore. 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Looks like we noticed some of the same effects between the LF and BHA-1, but I preferred the BHA-1 and you preferred the LF.
> To me the LF was just too smoothed over and glossy, not as precise. The BHA-1 does have a detail level approaching problematic, but stopping just short, in a way similar to spicy food being hot but still enjoyable (and for many preferable). I wouldn't call the Bryston the most musical amp, but I would call it the most real.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Errbody knows which I picked. Though it hardly matters anymore.


 
  Maybe Bryston and Alex can work on the Liquid Bryston!


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> This is exactly what I'm hoping to experience with the LCD-3. I liked them a lot, but with the Liquid Fire as my primary amp I found myself reaching for the HD800s nearly every time.


 
   
  Yes, the BHA-1 and the LCD-2.2 are a real treat.  However, I have not heard the LCD-3.  Another headphone I enjoyed with the BHA-1 is the HD650s.  The T1's with the stock cable out the SE output didn't do it for me.  I wonder if listing to the T1's with an aftermarket balanced cable from the XLR output would make a difference.  To my surprise the Thunderpants TP1s was a fun listen as well.
   
  I think any so called bass heavy headphone and the BHA-1 would be a match.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





basman said:


> I'm second to this but mine didn't came to that extent of brightness out of the box with all of my Grados (maybe it matches with the source) and after few hours of listening, it smoothen out a bit on the high side and the bass is more enjoyable.


 
  I experienced the same phenomenon since the last two weeks. I even can say that the Bryston sound signature changed drasticaly. Smoother, fuller and more robust sound. Much more like the prototype I tried at Montreal Festival Son & Image in late march. The Bryston became more musical and balanced trough all the frequency spectrum. Again, this is NOT subtle IT IS obvious!
   
  At first, I really liked the infinite details and clarity it brought but on some recordings, it was at the limit of my tolerance in edginess of the sound (I really dislike bright sound). Despite the fact that the details and mids seems more laid-back now, I prefer the new sound of my BHA-1. I am at around 150 hours on it so who knows how it will change with more time on it. 
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yes, the BHA-1 and the LCD-2.2 are a real treat.  However, I have not heard the LCD-3.  Another headphone I enjoyed with the BHA-1 is the HD650s.  The T1's with the stock cable out the SE output didn't do it for me.  I wonder if listing to the T1's with an aftermarket balanced cable from the XLR output would make a difference.  To my surprise the Thunderpants TP1s was a fun listen as well.
> 
> I think any so called bass heavy headphone and the BHA-1 would be a match.


 
  I have the LCD-2.2 . Some headfiers and myself, had a meet at my workplace last saturday. I had the chance to try the LCD-3 with the BHA-1. It was a really good synergy and some of the attendees thought it was the best match-up of the day. I compared the LCD-3 and LCD-2.2 for a couple of minutes. The sound signature of both headphones is really similar but the LCD-3 bested the LCD-2.2 in all areas except bass slam and fun factor. They were more refined and textured than the 2.2. I sure can live with the 3 easily but after a comparaison of the two, I feel no rush to go buy a pair of LCD-3. I still love my LCD-2.2 (especially with my taste for electronic music). But the LCD-3 are definitly a superior headphones for musicality and accuracy.
   
  BUT, the biggest surprise of the meet, was when we tried the Hifiman (insanely hard to drive) HE-6 with the Bryston. Absolutely everybody who listened to this combo, were blown away by it's musicality and sense of realism. Yes we had to push the Bryston to it's power limits on most songs but the results were nothing short of spectacular. I prefered the Hifiman to the LCD-3 by a nose. I would like to have the chance to demo them for a much longer session on my Bryston (Benjamin?). Even the owner of the HE-6, Benjamin, said that he finally discovered the full potential of the HE-6 for the first time. And he feeds the HE-6 with the supposly matching Hifiman EF-6 headphone amp. He was thinking of selling the HE-6 but after hearing them with the Bryston he is now considering of selling the EF-6 amp and looking for a Bryston or Schiit Mjolnir.
   
  BHA-1 and HE-6, really, really impressive combo.


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> BUT, the biggest surprise of the meet, was when we tried the Hifiman (insanely hard to drive) HE-6 with the Bryston. Absolutely everybody who listened to this combo, were blown away by it's musicality and sense of realism. Yes we had to push the Bryston to it's power limits on most songs but the results were nothing short of spectacular. I prefered the Hifiman to the LCD-3 by a nose. I would like to have the chance to demo them for a much longer session on my Bryston (Benjamin?). Even the owner of the HE-6, Benjamin, said that he finally discovered the full potential of the HE-6 for the first time. And he feeds the HE-6 with the supposly matching Hifiman EF-6 headphone amp. He was thinking of selling the HE-6 but after hearing them with the Bryston he is now considering of selling the EF-6 amp and looking for a Bryston or Schiit Mjolnir.
> 
> BHA-1 and HE-6, really, really impressive combo.


 
  Steve, my friend Nico might be getting HE6's in the next few weeks, and rattesp bought a mjolnir in the classifieds (just minutes before I had the chance!), so we can have another little mini meet in the near future.
   
  I also think the HE6 was superior to the lcd3 by a hair, but I also admit that the lcd3 would complement my HD800's better.
  I just thought of this, I also get to hear the mjolnir befor buying it if we have the meet


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> Even the owner of the HE-6, Benjamin, said that he finally discovered the full potential of the HE-6 for the first time.


 
   
   
  Believe me - or should I say **IMHO**  You guys didn't come close to hearing the HE-6 at it's full potently.  The 3.8wpc into the 50ohm load is still not doing these headphones justice.  I'm telling you from first hand knowledge.  They scale like no other headphone.  Please, please put these on a speaker amp.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Believe me - or should I say **IMHO**  You guys didn't come close to hearing the HE-6 at it's full potently.  The 3.8wpc into the 50ohm load is still not doing these headphones justice.  I'm telling you from first hand knowledge.  They scale like no other headphone.  Please, please put these on a speaker amp.


 
  In that case, I must say that the experience should be phenomenal!


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Steve, my friend Nico might be getting HE6's in the next few weeks, and rattesp bought a mjolnir in the classifieds (just minutes before I had the chance!), so we can have another little mini meet in the near future.
> 
> I also think the HE6 was superior to the lcd3 by a hair, but I also admit that the lcd3 would complement my HD800's better.
> I just thought of this, I also get to hear the mjolnir befor buying it if we have the meet


 
  Anytime dude! It will be really cool. Miller time again lol!


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Looks like we noticed some of the same effects between the LF and BHA-1, but I preferred the BHA-1 and you preferred the LF.
> To me the LF was just too smoothed over and glossy, not as precise. The BHA-1 does have a detail level approaching problematic, but stopping just short, in a way similar to spicy food being hot but still enjoyable (and for many preferable). I wouldn't call the Bryston the most musical amp, but I would call it the most real.


 
  Pop in a quad of Siemens E88CCs and the LF is darn close to my GS-X (about as detailed an amp I've heard yet). With "other" tubes, I can totally get your impressions.


----------



## MorbidToaster

My lowly Tungsrams weren't good enough. :c
   
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Pop in a quad of Siemens E88CCs and the LF is darn close to my GS-X (about as detailed an amp I've heard yet). With "other" tubes, I can totally get your impressions.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> My lowly Tungsrams weren't good enough. :c


 
   
  The Tungrrams are fine tubes, just like my Gold Lions. I'm pretty familiar with both tubes. But with the Siemens E88CCs, the LF really can show what it can do IME. Too bad finding a good matched quad is so hard (and expensive).


----------



## MorbidToaster

Wonder what they truly sound like...Matched pair in a LG...Mmmm...
   
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The Tungrrams are fine tubes, just like my Gold Lions. I'm pretty familiar with both tubes. But with the Siemens E88CCs, the LF really can show what it can do IME. Too bad finding a good matched quad is so hard (and expensive).


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Wonder what they truly sound like...Matched pair in a LG...Mmmm...


 
   
  Very clean, crisp and great dynamics. About as neutral a 6922/E88CC tube I've heard.


----------



## m2man

My BHA-1 finally arrived after 4.5 months. Remind me not to pre-order anything again! (That reminds me I want to get on the list for that new Ultrasone...)

I was busy taking careful notes, swapping between it and the Mjolnir. I took a break for a few hours and when I got back the sound signature was different. So I guess I'll have to wait a while to really compare them.

Crazy imaging though. Even on my lowly Pro 900's it's impressive. I had no idea my headphones could do that. Hopefully that will stay!


----------



## WilCox

Quote: 





m2man said:


> My BHA-1 finally arrived after 4.5 months. Remind me not to pre-order anything again! (That reminds me I want to get on the list for that new Ultrasone...)
> I was busy taking careful notes, swapping between it and the Mjolnir. I took a break for a few hours and when I got back the sound signature was different. So I guess I'll have to wait a while to really compare them.
> Crazy imaging though. Even on my lowly Pro 900's it's impressive. I had no idea my headphones could do that. Hopefully that will stay!


 
  Congratulation!  I ordered mine in early April as well, so hopefully I will see it soon.  I saw a post by James Tanner last week that all new production BHA-1s were being built with balanced preamp outputs.  Did yours come with this upgrade?
   
  I'm looking forward to hearing your comparisons of the BHA-1 with the Mjolnir as I too purchased a Mjolnir a few weeks ago and I am enjoying it very much.


----------



## m2man

Oh, I got a Mk II version even. Go me. I didn't even notice until I saw the web ad with the SE output to the right of the XLR's. Now it's to the left.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





m2man said:


> Oh, I got a Mk II version even. Go me. I didn't even notice until I saw the web ad with the SE output to the right of the XLR's. Now it's to the left.


 
  Hi Mk ll - .... no I think you have the left hand version rather than the right hand version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  james


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Mk ll - .... no I think you have the left hand version rather than the right hand version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If you plug in while the unit is upside down it could be a Jimmi Hendrix model....


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> If you plug in while the unit is upside down it could be a Jimmi Hendrix model....


 
  When is HD Tracks going to get around to doing Electric Lady Land? I would turn my amp upside down for that!


----------



## m2man

​


james tanner said:


> Hi Mk ll - .... no I think you have the left hand version rather than the right hand version



Scary, how did you know I was left handed!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> When is HD Tracks going to get around to doing Electric Lady Land? I would turn my amp upside down for that!


----------



## JWahl

Does anyone have any more impressions with the HE-6?  I know some people think ~4W is still to little for the HE-6 but I suspect the Bryston may be conservatively rated, at least in the area of current delivery, given the healthy sized toroidal transformer.  It almost looks comparable to a mid power speaker amp on the inside.  
   
  I know in other forums, when someone asks what's a good amp for Magnepan speakers (Planar like Hifiman/Audeze), Bryston amps always seem to be brought up.


----------



## Happy Camper

The HE-6 are a no. Maxed volume to get "decent" sound from them. The LCDs are much better on the BDA. Now the 500s might be another great matchup.


----------



## Maxvla

Having a hard time believing that. I can barely go over 8:30 on high gain with my balanced HD800 on my Bryston. You're at 5:00+ on your HE-6 and not completely deaf?


----------



## JWahl

It could be possible, the manual for the BHA-1 Manual states that the 6W @ 32 ohms (or 3.8 into 50) is max power (i.e. peak).  It states "nominal" power into 50 ohms to be 500mW.  Technically, the gain of the BHA-1 should be enough depending on how loud you typically listen.  
   
  Then it just depends on if the amp can dish out enough current for the load depending on the gain level while maintaining acceptable distortion levels.  My logic could be flawed though.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Having a hard time believing that. I can barely go over 8:30 on high gain with my balanced HD800 on my Bryston. You're at 5:00+ on your HE-6 and not completely deaf?


 
   
   
  Happy Camper is telling the truth.  He and I did a listen on the BHA-1 with the HE-6's  We took the BHA-1 to the max on the volume knob.  The HE-6's was asking us for more.  We also went to a local audio shop with both our HE-6s.  We tested on about 4 integrated speaker amps.  3 from Sim audio the MOON series - lower / mid / high end.  Plain and simple the HE-6s are better suited for speaker amps.
   
  Sorry but the BHA-1 just does not have enough juice.


----------



## Maxvla

You were using it with balanced mode and in high gain? The HE-6 isn't THAT much more difficult to drive than the HD800. I've had both and there is a significant difference, but not that extreme.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Oh dear. That makes me excited. Which Simaudio amps? I love those guys...
   
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> Happy Camper is telling the truth.  He and I did a listen on the BHA-1 with the HE-6's  We took the BHA-1 to the max on the volume knob.  The HE-6's was asking us for more.  We also went to a local audio shop with both our HE-6s.  We tested on about 4 integrated speaker amps.  3 from Sim audio the MOON series - lower / mid / high end.  Plain and simple the HE-6s are better suited for speaker amps.
> 
> Sorry but the BHA-1 just does not have enough juice.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You were using it with balanced mode and in high gain? The HE-6 isn't THAT much more difficult to drive than the HD800. I've had both and there is a significant difference, but not that extreme.


 
   
  Really?  They are much more hard to drive.   Yes in balanced mode and in high gain.  You had both - At the time what amps was you driving the HE-6 with?  
   
  Happy Camper and I tried the HE-6 with the BHA-1 and over 10 or 11 other amps over time.   We put this theory to the test with practice.  
   
  They are indeed hard to drive.
   
   
  Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Oh dear. That makes me excited. Which Simaudio amps? I love those guys...


 
   
   
  http://www.simaudio.com/moon600i.htm
   
  http://www.simaudio.com/moon220i.htm
   
  http://www.simaudio.com/moon340i.htm
   
  Truly good stuff.  Really drove the HE-6s the way they should be driven.


----------



## Maxvla

I have not had both at the same time, but I have used them on the same amp, the Little Dot MKVI. The HD800 was around 9 oclock and the HE-6 was around 2 oclock at similar volumes (my normal listening volume).


----------



## preproman

Yeah, 
   
  That Little Dot has a lot of power so I've heard.  I was also thinking about getting that same amp.  But the BHA-1 does not have the same juice as that LD MKVI.


----------



## Anaxilus

.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> You were using it with balanced mode and in high gain? The HE-6 isn't THAT much more difficult to drive than the HD800. I've had both and there is a significant difference, but not that extreme.


 
  The HD800 has a sensitivity of 102db/1v rms and the HE-6 is 83.5db. That is a huge difference in efficiency considering every 3 db requires double the power so the HE-6 required about 6 times the power to match a given same sound level of the HD800.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

The HE6 sounds like quite a headphone.


----------



## MorbidToaster

It's pretty much just ridiculous.
   
  Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> The HE6 sounds like quite a headphone.


----------



## dleblanc343

I must say, ive tried the he6 with the bha-1, and although i need to crank the amp almost all the way to drive them, they do sound significantly better than lcd2's. That being said, i dont think its a good amp for the he6 at all. The he6 can scale up even higher


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  I have a pair of the HE6 and please be aware that with a Balanced Source and a Balanced Output and using the high gain setting on the BHA-1 you have an extra 18dB of Gain.
   
  james


----------



## MorbidToaster

The roughly +6db you get from the source is pretty important. That's one reason I want a balanced phono stage.
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a pair of the HE6 and please be aware that with a Balanced Source and a Balanced Output and using the high gain setting on the BHA-1 you have an extra 18dB of Gain.
> 
> james


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> If you plug in while the unit is upside down it could be a Jimmi Hendrix model....


 
   
  And while the unit is upside down, Jimi's backwards guitar overdubs on "Are You Experienced" will be reversed!


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





m2man said:


> Oh, I got a Mk II version even. Go me. I didn't even notice until I saw the web ad with the SE output to the right of the XLR's. Now it's to the left.


 
   
  BTW, could you post a link to photos of the new rear arrangement?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chris j said:


> And while the unit is upside down, Jimi's backwards guitar overdubs on "Are You Experienced" will be reversed!


 
  I'd love to see THAT circuit!


----------



## m2man

chris j said:


> BTW, could you post a link to photos of the new rear arrangement?


----------



## Chris J

Thanks for the photo!
  Nice!


----------



## MLee

Anyone know what the output impedance is for the BHA-1?  Looking at pairing it with the 40 ohm W3000ANV.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





mlee said:


> Anyone know what the output impedance is for the BHA-1?  Looking at pairing it with the 40 ohm W3000ANV.


 
  10 Ohms SE output and
  10 Ohms balanced output.


----------



## MLee

Thanks for the information. So my next question is should I be concerned? I know almost enough to be dangerous about this, but I've read a few articles that talk about the lower output impedance the better, the output impedance should be somewhere between 1/8 and 1/10 of the cans, etc.. If that's the case then would 10 ohms be an issue with 40 ohm cans? I've read some good reviews with the BHA-1 and 32 ohm PS1000s so I'm a little confused.


----------



## Chris J

It's really just a rule of thumb, best advice is to try it and hear for yourself.
  Like you point out, the PS-1000s and BHA-1 have gotten some good reviews.
   
  Actually I just realized I pulled this out of Bryston's _Preliminary_ version of the manual.
  I would shoot an e-mail to Bryston and ask them.
  Who knows?  maybe they reduced it?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I love that it has that extra little stereo input so I can flip a switch and get audio from a game console.
   
  Battlefield 3 on my PC with this thing, through the USB DAC is pretty intense.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Last week I posted some initial impressions of my new (secondhand) BHA-1 and my two other amps (Liquid Fire and Grace m903) with my HD800s. Unsurprisingly, the Liquid Fire was the winner. Well, now I've had about a week with my new (secondhand) LCD-3s, and while I'm not ready to post detailed impressions as in my previous post, I am ready to say that at this moment I prefer the BHA-1 to the Liquid Fire with the LCD-3s. The Bryston really takes these cans to a whole 'nother level -- taut bass, smooth and extended treble, appropriate soundstage. The Liquid Fire is no slouch whatsoever with the LCD-3 (especially with either Siemens CCa or Amperex JAN 7308 tubes), but for the time being I find the fast and powerful BHA-1 to have better synergy.
   
  Haven't played around too much with connections, so it's entirely possible that the difference between my m903's balanced and SE outputs is contributing to this impression. But then again, that's not really a problem, is it?
   
  More to follow.


----------



## MLee

I took Chris J's advice and emailed Bryston.  I received a reply almost immediately.  Needless to say I'm impressed. 
   
  James answered with " [size=11pt]The 10 ohms prevents any short circuit or overheating issue from occurring in the BHA-1[/size]."  He also responded he thought the pairing of the 40 ohm W3000ANV and the BHA-1 would work well.
   
  I'll know for myself this weekend.......


----------



## Happy Camper

olias of sunhillow said:


> Last week I posted some initial impressions of my new (secondhand) BHA-1 and my two other amps (Liquid Fire and Grace m903) with my HD800s. Unsurprisingly, the Liquid Fire was the winner. Well, now I've had about a week with my new (secondhand) LCD-3s, and while I'm not ready to post detailed impressions as in my previous post, I am ready to say that at this moment I prefer the BHA-1 to the Liquid Fire with the LCD-3s. The Bryston really takes these cans to a whole 'nother level -- taut bass, smooth and extended treble, appropriate soundstage. The Liquid Fire is no slouch whatsoever with the LCD-3 (especially with either Siemens CCa or Amperex JAN 7308 tubes), but for the time being I find the fast and powerful BHA-1 to have better synergy.
> 
> Haven't played around too much with connections, so it's entirely possible that the difference between my m903's balanced and SE outputs is contributing to this impression. But then again, that's not really a problem, is it?
> 
> More to follow.




I thought the Bryston and LCD 2.2 paired very well together. One of the better synergistic combos to push the LCD performance to expected levels.


----------



## Hardertaskthinking

'Copied and pasted' from a post I made in another forum:
  
 Dear all,

 I just received my BHA-1 2 days ago.

 People who know me know that I am not someone given to exaggeration.  I am not usually dramatic about situations.  I tend to be fairly rational and analytical when it comes to many situations.  And my initial listening impression of this headphone amp fresh out-of-the-box:  Wow!

 Headphones used: Hifiman HE-6 (balanced terminated with a 4-pin XLR using the stock cable)
 Source: an inexpensive NAD C542 CD Player
 Interconnects: an inexpensive Belden 1505F cable with Canare RCA plugs (singled-ended)
 Power cord: stock power cords which come supplied with equipment

 Even with the above inexpensive set-up, I was able to have the best sound I have ever experienced from my HE-6.

 I am not good with descriptions using hifi speak so please pardon me.  I read hifi magazines and have been lurking in hifi forums for years and I still do not know what some of the commonly used jargons mean precisely.  So I shall use a very layman approach to describe what I hear: the HE-6/BHA-1 combination allowed me to hear deep into the recordings.

 I listen mostly to classical music, from large scale orchestral works to chamber music.  Treble was crystal clear (in some orchestral recordings, the sound of the triangle - emerging from the back of the orchestra - lingered on for quite a while).  Bass was solid, weighty and tight.  Orchestral tuttis were 'big' (for lack of a better word).  The soundstage was wide and gave the illusion of it extending well beyond the headphones.  Solo piano tones were very beautiful.  Recorded solo violins didn't sound shrill at all (and when miked closely enough, I could actually hear into the 'timbre' of the bow coming into contact with the strings - does this make sense?).  Mass and solo string pizzicatos were very crisp.

 A bit of history....
 Before the BHA-1 was officially released, I had some correspondence with James Tanner through E-mail and also through this forum with regard to its expected driving capability for some of the more hard-to-drive headphones.  In particular, I was concerned that the BHA-1 would not be powerful enough to drive the HE-6.  In fact, I was so certain - although sight unseen, sound unheard - it WOULD NOT be powerful enough to drive the HE-6 that I went ahead to buy the less 'demanding' HE-500 (the second model in Hifiman's planar series) in preparation for the arrival of the (long-overdue) BHA-1.

 Well, after my initial listening impressions, I can now breathe easy...(and end up with an additional pair of headphones I don't really need)

 (For those interested, I set the BHA-1 to 'high gain' and use single-ended RCA input from my source.  Depending on the recording level of the source material, my volume knob positions on the BHA-1 range from 9 o'clock to 11 o'clock.  If I turn up my volume knob any more, the music becomes excessively loud and I risk damaging my hearing)

 I have learned from this experience that my perception of things is often coloured, and unneeded paranoia caused, by people's impressions as posted on the forums.  I pre-judge things too definitvely.  I somehow got the impression from hearsay that the BHA-1 would not be able to sufficently drive the HE-6.  "HE-6 needs a speaker amp to drive it optimally", so some say.  That impression is now thrown out of the window, based on my own experience.  The bottom line is, whenever possible - and I understand that it's not always possible or convenient - we should always listen to the gear ourselves and form our own (hopefully not too subjective) opinions.

 The HE-6/BHA-1 are a great match.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





hardertaskthinking said:


> (For those interested, I set the BHA-1 to 'high gain' and use single-ended RCA input from my source.  Depending on the recording level of the source material, my volume knob positions on the BHA-1 range from 9 o'clock to 11 o'clock.  If I turn up my volume knob any more, the music becomes excessively loud and I risk damaging my hearing)


 
   
   
   
  This is a  interesting review.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





preproman said:


> ???? - I along with Happy Camper knows different.
> 
> This is a funny interesting review.


 
  This is an arrogant interesting reply.


----------



## burnspbesq

preproman said:


> ???? - I along with Happy Camper knows believes different.




Fixed that for ya.


----------



## preproman

@ Lappy27
   
  My apologies.


----------



## MLee

I've had mine a couple weeks now. First off I'll say this amp is way more than I need. I figured that it will be a nice amp to have no matter what headphones I try now and in the future. My two current headphones are the Ultrasone Edition 8 and the Audio Technica W3000anv. Both are easy to drive but show improvement with amplification, and the Bryston made both sound exceptional. I'm not a reviewer nor an advanced audiophile, but the difference in the Bryston versus the Burson 160 or the Objective 2 is somewhere between definite and substantial. The detail and the "Fullness", for lack of a better term, of the sound is exceptional. Crisp with impact. While the other amps pair well with these two headphones the Bryston is just a step up, no doubt about it. I'm sure others that have harder to drive phones are going to find the Bryston worth every penny. Yeah, it's more than some/most of us spend on an amp in this hobby, but if you have the ability to get it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## longbowbbs

That is a helpful review! Thanks MLee!


----------



## MLee

Not really much of a review but to hear some songs that I've listened to for years come alive is pretty amazing. Songs like The Weight and Up On Cripple Creek by The Band, Blue Jean Blues by ZZ Top, albums Emotion & Commotion album and Performing This Week - Live by Jeff Beck, Led Zeppelin I, etc, it's like I'm discovering old favorites for the first time. Impressive piece of hardware for sure.


----------



## CanDude

A long shot, but has anyone compared BHA-1 to EAR 909?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

This BHA-1 is such a bad mutha I would honestly just get one if you can and then spend the rest of your head-fi dom playing around with dacs, cables and phones. I hooked it up to the old dCS stack tonight and god damn it was good. I simply cannot imagine a better amplifier. All of the sonic signature of that system came right through, super black between the notes and dead quiet, superb soundstage and imaging, and detail and nuance to die for without a hint of fatigue. The material was 44.1khz and 96khz upsampled to DSD via the dCS upsampler.
   
  I am simply done with headphone amps for now. Now it is on to better software, power conditioning, and little tinfoil hat tweaks. I have never enjoyed my music more. Even my dad (dCS owner) was impressed. 
   
  It isn't just an amp, this must be state of the art right now for solid state.
   
  Now that it is broke in, I just love how right when those loud congested passages come in where you think you are going to get an earful of shreaking pain, the BHA-1 (and PS1000s) sort it all out into a million tiny little waves tickling your ear drums. Yes, I love this system!


----------



## MLee

Based on some of the reviews I've read I'll bet the PS1000 do sound awesome on the Bryston. James Tanner told me in an email he has them too, pretty nice recommendation for that combo. I tend to listen to classic rock on the Ed 8 and acoustic blues and classical on the W3000anv . I swear I can feel the drums and bass of a live Jeff Beck performance on the Ed 8 and it feels like Buddy Guy and Junior Wells have pulled two stools up right in front of me when I listen to Alone & Acoustic on the W3000. I think I know what it sounds like up on the podium with the director when I listen to Praeludium by the Minnesota Orchestra on Orchestral Fireworks.

The BHA-1 seems to be able to hit the mark on both ends with cans that are easy to drive as well as some on the other end of the scale.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> This BHA-1 is such a bad mutha I would honestly just get one if you can and then spend the rest of your head-fi dom playing around with dacs, cables and phones. I hooked it up to the old dCS stack tonight and god damn it was good. I simply cannot imagine a better amplifier. All of the sonic signature of that system came right through, super black between the notes and dead quiet, superb soundstage and imaging, and detail and nuance to die for without a hint of fatigue. The material was 44.1khz and 96khz upsampled to DSD via the dCS upsampler.
> 
> I am simply done with headphone amps for now. Now it is on to better software, power conditioning, and little tinfoil hat tweaks. I have never enjoyed my music more. Even my dad (dCS owner) was impressed.


 
   
  It is awesome when you find a long time piece of gear! My Denon DVD5900 is like that. I am hoping the Decware CSP2+ I have on order will fill the tube bill. Now I have to think about a SS amp and this one is looking like a must try for sure!


----------



## iim7V7IM7

olias of sunhillow said:


> Last week I posted some initial impressions of my new (secondhand) BHA-1 and my two other amps (Liquid Fire and Grace m903) with my HD800s. Unsurprisingly, the Liquid Fire was the winner. Well, now I've had about a week with my new (secondhand) LCD-3s, and while I'm not ready to post detailed impressions as in my previous post, I am ready to say that at this moment I prefer the BHA-1 to the Liquid Fire with the LCD-3s. The Bryston really takes these cans to a whole 'nother level -- taut bass, smooth and extended treble, appropriate soundstage. The Liquid Fire is no slouch whatsoever with the LCD-3 (especially with either Siemens CCa or Amperex JAN 7308 tubes), but for the time being I find the fast and powerful BHA-1 to have better synergy.
> 
> Haven't played around too much with connections, so it's entirely possible that the difference between my m903's balanced and SE outputs is contributing to this impression. But then again, that's not really a problem, is it?
> 
> More to follow.




Regarding the use of the Grace m903 balanced outputs (1/4" TRS) it will indeed matter.

The balanced output has an impedance of 95 ohm and uses a separate gain stage from the Single ended headphone amp. I would think at this interact with the bass performance. even at 300 ohm you don't have the recommended >8x damping ratio. 

The m903 1/4" headphone amp output impedance is 1.2 ohm. The balanced outs are not really meant to drive headphones. It is really a balanced output for the DAC with a gain stage. I use it with my active monitors. I would make sure that any comparison with the m903 compare it single ended to the Bryston. When you did your comparison (the one you wrote about earlier in this thread) how did you use. The m903?


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





candude said:


> A long shot, but has anyone compared BHA-1 to EAR 909?


 
   
  Oh well, have to answer this myself then...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyone else having 19" black? BHA-1, that is...
   
  I hope the price will not be higher than $2400 in Sweden, but you never know...


----------



## CanDude

What is the optimal balanced input level for BHA-1? I can choose +24dBu, +22dBu, +20dBu, +18dBu, +6dBV, +4dBV (my current setting for 909), +2dBV and +0dBV as line out level for my Hilo.


----------



## che15

Any one who owns the bryston and heard the violectric v181?
How do they compare?
Would apreciate any comments

Thanks in advance


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> What is the optimal balanced input level for BHA-1? I can choose +24dBu, +22dBu, +20dBu, +18dBu, +6dBV, +4dBV (my current setting for 909), +2dBV and +0dBV as line out level for my Hilo.


 
   
  Hi
   
  Will ask engineering
   
  james


----------



## MLee

I continue to enjoy the sound of this amp with all kinds of music.  I haven't heard other TOTL amps to do a comparison but the Bryston just seems to handle anything you want to pair it with.  Little touches like the fit and finish, the feel of the volume knob, and a 20 year warranty just add to the satisfaction of owning this unit.  Now I'm researching a DAC to put in front of it.  I'd like to stay with Bryston but my budget won't allow me to spend $2200 for one.   Anyone have any suggestions for me in the $500-$1000 range?


----------



## Maxvla

I'm receiving a Schiit Gungnir tomorrow. I'll let you know how that pairs.


----------



## bfreedma

Can anyone comment on the current lead time on deliveries? Are they still constrained or shipping on/near order?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





bfreedma said:


> Can anyone comment on the current lead time on deliveries? Are they still constrained or shipping on/near order?


 
   
  Hi,
   
  About 3 weeks from order now.
   
  james


----------



## bfreedma

^^^^^

Thanks


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mlee said:


> I continue to enjoy the sound of this amp with all kinds of music.  I haven't heard other TOTL amps to do a comparison but the Bryston just seems to handle anything you want to pair it with.  Little touches like the fit and finish, the feel of the volume knob, and a 20 year warranty just add to the satisfaction of owning this unit.  Now I'm researching a DAC to put in front of it.  I'd like to stay with Bryston but my budget won't allow me to spend $2200 for one.   Anyone have any suggestions for me in the $500-$1000 range?


 
   
   
  Was was thinking about a tube DAC..
   
  http://dhost.info/mhdtlab/havana%20balanced.htm


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Was was thinking about a tube DAC..
> 
> http://dhost.info/mhdtlab/havana%20balanced.htm


 
   
  Isn't there a rule against posting links to porn? That thing is just gorgeous...


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> What is the optimal balanced input level for BHA-1? I can choose +24dBu, +22dBu, +20dBu, +18dBu, +6dBV, +4dBV (my current setting for 909), +2dBV and +0dBV as line out level for my Hilo.


 
   
  Hi
   
*Engineering:*
   
*The balanced input assumes a 2 volt input level  which will work well with output operating levels in the +4 to + 6dB reference levels of pro audio gear.*


----------



## longbowbbs

you have to love waking up and seeing a new tube device. I had not seen the Havana DAC before. Very Nice!


----------



## MorbidToaster

I've heard good things. I'd love to try it sometime. 
   
  Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> you have to love waking up and seeing a new tube device. I had not seen the Havana DAC before. Very Nice!


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> *Engineering:*
> 
> *The balanced input assumes a 2 volt input level  which will work well with output operating levels in the +4 to + 6dB reference levels of pro audio gear.*


 
   
  Is that 2 V(RMS)? +6 dBu = 1.55 V(RMS)
  Will +6dBV = 2V(RMS) at 0dBFS (full-scale) be the optimal setting and not distort the BHA-1 input stage?
  dB always confuses me...


----------



## longbowbbs

I am guessing that Drew will have one for Demo at RMAF?


----------



## Happy Camper

preproman said:


> Was was thinking about a tube DAC..
> 
> http://dhost.info/mhdtlab/havana%20balanced.htm




This uses my favorite gain tubes (2c51). Very clear and open sound.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I've heard good things. I'd love to try it sometime.


 
   
  Last year Robert from Aphroditecu29.com sent me a Havana balanced DAC to use and show in one of our reginal meets. I was very impressed with the little thing. It sounded really nice, the USB imput worked great and for the price IMO is a nice perfroming piece.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> Last year Robert from Aphroditecu29.com sent me a Havana balanced DAC to use and show in one of our reginal meets. I was very impressed with the little thing. It sounded really nice, the USB imput worked great and for the price IMO is a nice perfroming piece.


 
   
   
  What bags are those that you're using for your headphones?


----------



## drubrew

If any of you folks will be at CANJAM 2012 within the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, we will have the Bryston BDP-1 Digital player and BDA-1 DAC driving the BDH-1 amplifier. Bryston unfortunately had a conflict and could not make the show. But we will be happy to take you on a tour of the sound See you guys soon...


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





preproman said:


> What bags are those that you're using for your headphones?


 
  The previous version of this one inthe link below which did not have the shoulder strap.
http://www.headphone.com/accessories/carrying-cases/headcase-bag-w-shoulder-strap.php


----------



## preproman

Thanks - I think I like the ones you got better..


----------



## musicman59

Give them a call. The might be able to still make the old version.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





drubrew said:


> If any of you folks will be at CANJAM 2012 within the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, we will have the Bryston BDP-1 Digital player and BDA-1 DAC driving the BDH-1 amplifier. Bryston unfortunately had a conflict and could not make the show. But we will be happy to take you on a tour of the sound See you guys soon...


 
   
  Bryston is at the Toronto Audio Video Entertainment Show this weekend:  Sept. 28-30.
  I hope they will be demonstrating the Headphone Amp at the show.


----------



## rezolver

Is the BHA-1 one of the best if not the best sounding amp in its price range?
  Are there any direct comparisons between it and the Mjolnir?
  Does 'Solude' own one yet? hahha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  BHA-1 > Mjolnir?
   
  I'm considering pulling the trigger on a Silver model. Thank you all in advance for the input.


----------



## dleblanc343

rezolver said:


> Is the BHA-1 one of the best if not the best sounding amp in its price range?
> Are there any direct comparisons between it and the Mjolnir?
> Does 'Solude' own one yet? hahha
> 
> ...




I think the bryston is better for you if you plan on using it with the he-500's. Yes there are comparisons between both amps in the mjolnir thread, and i've compared both (the mjolnir used to be solude's actually). Overall, the bha-1 may have been a bit more resolving and smooth up high (to my surprise), but the mjolnir hardly had any burn in I believe. They're both fantastic, i have one of each on their way and I'll make my decisions after a few weeks


----------



## Maxvla

I have both in the house at the moment. Got the Gungnir and Mjolnir Tuesday so I've been listening and letting them break in. I'll try to have some useful comments this weekend. Been busy this week so not a lot of time to swap stuff around.


----------



## rezolver

Thank you for the speedy input *Leblanc*. And yes, I will be using them with my HE-500's and other Planars in the future.
  Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I think the bryston is better for you if you plan on using it with the he-500's. Yes there are comparisons between both amps in the mjolnir thread, and i've compared both (the mjolnir used to be solude's actually). Overall, the bha-1 may have been a bit more resolving and smooth up high (to my surprise), but the mjolnir hardly had any burn in I believe. They're both fantastic, i have one of each on their way and I'll make my decisions after a few weeks


 
   
  That sounds like a great weekend *Maxvla* and I look forward to your impressions. Also, that is one expensive dresser desk 
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I have both in the house at the moment. Got the Gungnir and Mjolnir Tuesday so I've been listening and letting them break in. I'll try to have some useful comments this weekend. Been busy this week so not a lot of time to swap stuff around.


----------



## Maxvla

Sitting next to my computer monitors which are to the right so I have easy access to volume with my left hand, so they are actually on my desk not a dresser!


----------



## Chris J

chris j said:


> Bryston is at the Toronto Audio Video Entertainment Show this weekend:  Sept. 28-30.
> I hope they will be demonstrating the Headphone Amp at the show.




I had a chance to hear the Bryston at the Toronto Audio Show, unfortunately the amp was demonstrated in the same room as the amp & speaker demo, so it was hard to get a handle on the sound of the amp, but it seemed to sound fantastic with the balanced Grado PS-500s they had on demo.


----------



## CanDude

Congratulations!
  Makes it even more fun to wait for my BHA-1... or not...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (want it now!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  BTW Why is locking mechanisms on XLR connectors not standard? Kind of feel naked without them... (ordered 19" black-faced rack mountable w locking mechanisms and female XLRs on front as it should be)


----------



## chirawatf

Congratulation! James
   
  And I know why your BHA-1 got Award Nomination.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> Congratulations!
> Makes it even more fun to wait for my BHA-1... or not...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi
   
  We were concerned that if you walked away with your headphones on (done it myself a few times) with locking connectors you would yank the BHA-1 off the stand or worse rip the connector from your headphone cable - so available as option only and warning about locking XLR's and "don't try this at home"
   
  james


----------



## burnspbesq

rezolver said:


> Is the BHA-1 one of the best if not the best sounding amp in its price range?
> Are there any direct comparisons between it and the Mjolnir?
> Does 'Solude' own one yet? hahha
> 
> ...




Maxvia is currently in the middle of a Mjolnir vs. BHA-1 shoot out. Last I heard, he was leaning toward keeping the Bryston.

Mine supposedly will arrive on Thursday. It will be going head-to-head with my current Luxman P-200.


----------



## Maxvla

I'll try to get some thoughts together in the next day or two. Busy week.


----------



## burnspbesq

Mine showed up today.  Giving it 48 hours of burn-in (iTunes on shuffle with the HD-800 plugged into the SE output, then the fun starts.


----------



## rezolver

Oh hell yeah!
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I'll try to get some thoughts together in the next day or two. Busy week.


 
   
  Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> Mine showed up today.  Giving it 48 hours of burn-in (iTunes on shuffle with the HD-800 plugged into the SE output, then the fun starts.


----------



## burnspbesq

Well, so much for 48 hours of burn-in.
   
  I'm listening to it now, through the balanced outputs, with Senn HD 800s (Cardas balanced cable).
   
  Initial reactions mostly positive.
   
  The first record I listened to was "The Telluride Sessions" by Strength in Numbers.  This is probably the most-played record in my collection, so I'm really familiar with it.  There is a ton of high-frequency energy here, with violin, mandolin, banjo, and dobro.  I think it's a little more relaxed than the Luxman.  There seems to be tad less bite on banjo and mandolin attacks.  The 5.5-6K and 11-12K peaks that so many people find objectionable in the HD 800 seem to have been reduced a bit, which may not be a bad thing.  And Edgar Meyer's bass is front-and-center, well-resolved and impactful.
   
  The San Francisco Symphony recording of Mahler Symphony Number 1 is a good test of dynamic range, which the Bryston had no difficulty passing.  The opening of the fourth movement is supposed to blow you out of your chair, and it did.  And the first entrance of the clarinets, about 90 seconds into the first movement, snuck up on me the way it's supposed to.  However, in the fast unison passages in the first movement, I though I heard a little bit of imprecision.  Will have to go back and listen again, and this may be a focal point once I start doing comparative listening.
   
  Just for fun, dialed up Luciana Souza's new "Duets III."  Once voice, one nylon-string guitar.  Really nice imaging, with a lot of air around voice and instrument.  And little of the hard edge that sometimes creeps into Luciana's upper register.
   
  Haven't played any rock-and-roll yet.  That should be next.  I have a 96/24 rip of the original late-70s Mobile Fidelity reissue of "Waiting for Columbus."  Lowell George's slide guitar verges on too hot on several tracks.  This should be a good test.


----------



## Maxvla

Final thoughts on the Mjolnir and BHA-1 as well as some comments on the Gungnir vs Bifrost: http://www.head-fi.org/t/631313/schiit-mjolnir-vs-bryston-bha-1-and-schiit-gungnir-vs-bifrost


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Final thoughts on the Mjolnir and BHA-1 as well as some comments on the Gungnir vs Bifrost: http://www.head-fi.org/t/631313/schiit-mjolnir-vs-bryston-bha-1-and-schiit-gungnir-vs-bifrost


 
   
  Nice.
  Thanks, nice work!


----------



## Loevhagen

Is the BHA-1 de facto balanced from input to output?


----------



## chirawatf

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Is the BHA-1 de facto balanced from input to output?


 

 When connect my LCD3 to 4pinXLR headphone output--> the sound is 2 times louder than 6.3mm headphone output.
  This finding indicates that BHA-1 has fully balanced output.
   
  When connect Eximus DP1 DAC to BHA-1 using RCA interconnect, still have sound out of both 4pinXLR and 6.3mm headphone output.
  This finding indicates that RCA input and XLR input of BHA-1 have the same pathway.
   
  Note: my system:  Eximus DP1 DAC-->RCA or XLR interconnect-->BHA-1-->Skuld cable 4pinXLR or Cardas Clear cable 6.3mm-->LCD3.
   
  Hope this informations answer your question.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





chirawatf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Those things don't necessarily indicate that the whole circuit is balanced all the way through. Going by the pictures available online of the internals, it looks like there are two full circuits per channel, so I'd be surprised if it wasn't balanced through the entire signal pathway. It only tends to be transformer-coupled tube amps where only the input and output is balanced.


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Those things don't necessarily indicate that the whole circuit is balanced all the way through. Going by the pictures available online of the internals, it looks like there are two full circuits per channel, so I'd be surprised if it wasn't balanced through the entire signal pathway. It only tends to be transformer-coupled tube amps where only the input and output is balanced.


 
   
  According to the schematics in the preliminary manual there is an input buffer, SE volume and balance controls and then two amp sections (+ and -) per channel. So it is not fully balanced from input to output.
   
  Minus (ground) for SE TRS out is connected to common ground and plus to balanced plus so you only use one of the amps per channel when using SE out.
   
  It still gets nominated for the TEC awards in the AMPLIFICATION HARDWARE / STUDIO & SOUND REINFORCEMENT category, though...


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





candude said:


> According to the schematics in the preliminary manual there is an input buffer, SE volume and balance controls and then two amp sections (+ and -) per channel. So it is not fully balanced from input to output.
> 
> Minus (ground) for SE TRS out is connected to common ground and plus to balanced plus so you only use one of the amps per channel when using SE out.
> 
> It still gets nominated for the TEC awards in the AMPLIFICATION HARDWARE / STUDIO & SOUND REINFORCEMENT category, though...


 
   
  Yep, sounds about right.
  The input buffer can accept either SE or balanced inputs and outputs an SE signal.
   
  FWIW, I think the "is it balanced from input to output" question irrelevant.
  The important questions are "do you like the sound of it?"
  and "how versatile is it?"
  Since it has both balanced and SE inputs and outputs you can use it with a lot of different sources (SE and balanced) and a lot of different phones (balanced and SE).
  And it has enough power to drive almost everyhead.
   
  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Yep, sounds about right.
> The input buffer can accept either SE or balanced inputs and outputs an SE signal.
> 
> FWIW, I think the "is it balanced from input to output" question irrelevant.
> ...


 
  I can confirm without having any engineering knowledge, that the BHA-1* IS NOT* balanced from input to output.
   
  How I know that fact? Because *Stuart Taylor* chief engineer at Bryston, told me so a couple months ago when I asked him a couple of technical questions regarding the BHA-1. The signal is converted in single ended inside the BHA-1 to be transformed again in balanced at the output. So we still get the full adavantages of balanced design (double the power, total absence of pick-up noise).
   
  That beeing said, Chris J is right.  "do you like the sound of it?" It's the only thing that really matters.
   
And for me, the answer is a definite and categoric *YESSSS!*


----------



## burnspbesq

Let the games begin!

BHA-1 vs. Luxman P-200. The signal chain is MacBook Pro - Amarra 2.4 in cache mode - WireWorld Starlight USB -Ayre QB-9 - Audioquest Diamondback - amp - Sennheiser HD 800. The Bryston is being fed from the balanced outputs of the Ayre, while the Luxman uses the SE outs. Cardas cables for the Senns (again, balanced with the Bryston and SE with the Luxman).

Round one: four tracks from Mark O'Connor's _Thirty-Year Retrospective_ (CD ripped to 44.1/16 ALAC): "A Bowl of Bula," "Swingin ' on the Ville," "Macedonia," and "Bowtie."

Advantage Bryston, but it's close. North of 100 Hz, it's a tossup. The Bryston takes a tiny bit of edge off attacks vs. the Luxman, but compensates with slightly better clarity (e.g., it's slightly easier to hear the flatted sevenths in the guitar chords during the solos on "A Bowl of Bula"). Neither amp constrains the Senns' notoriously wide soundstage to any noticeable extent.

From 45-100 Hz, it's a narrow but clear win for the Bryston (note that given the instrumentation on this record, there is nothing below 41 Hz). Bass is definitely more present and more solid, with no loss of clarity or pitch definition.

Round one to the Bryston. Is it a certainty that I will keep it? Not yet.


----------



## Hooster

Have a think about what you are doing here. You are pitting a tiger against a kitten.
   
  P-200 specs: Output: 2W+2W/8Ω, 1W+1W/16Ω, ½ W+ ½ W/32Ω. (The published specs to not cover higher impedance)
   
  BHA-1 specs: HI-Z load: 20 Volts i*nto 600 ohms (667mW*) at 001% THD + N at 20-20K
 Low-Z load: 4 volts into 32 ohms (500 mW) at 001% THD + N at 20-20K
   
  Ok, they are equal at 32ohm, but after that... Seems like the Luxman is optimized for low impedance cans. The HD 800 is around 350 ohms http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD800.pdf. I would say that the Bryston is optimized for high impedance cans. I would hazard to say that the Luxman is not great for driving high impedance cans.
   
  The result is a foregone conclusion. The Tiger eats the kitten for lunch. This should be especially apparent in the bass which needs the highest energy. Like you say "From 45-100 Hz, it's a narrow but clear win for the Bryston (note that given the instrumentation on this record, there is nothing below 41 Hz). Bass is definitely more present and more solid, with no loss of clarity or pitch definition." It's a clear win, but no one should be surprised.


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





hooster said:


> I would say that the Bryston is optimized for high impedance cans.


 
   
  BHA-1 is designed to drive difficult low impedance headphones (http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=104028.msg1124982#msg1124982).


----------



## Hooster

Then why does it make more than half a watt into 600 ohms, and what low impedance cans are difficult?


----------



## CanDude

Well, HE-6 is pretty difficult to drive... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   LCD-2/3 also need some power for the very best performance.
  Why don't you PM James Tanner with your technical concerns?!


----------



## Hooster

Thanks for that. I don't have any technical concerns regarding the Brystons ability to drive high or low impedance cans. The specs speak for themselves, it should work very well for both. I do however think that the Luxman is not very well suited to high impedance phones. That is my point and that is why testing the Bryston against the Luxman using 350 ohm cans seems like a waste of time.


----------



## Senn-Fi

I am here to give an update on my BHA-1 and the HE-6...
   
  I have been listening to this combo for the last few weeks using a PS Audio Perfectwave DAC II as a source using balanced inputs and can say without hesitation that the BHA-1 can adequately drive the HE-6.  I have been waiting to compare it to a speaker amplifier and got the HE adapter this week.  I did some A-B comparisions between the BHA-1 and my W4S STI-500, and can say that they both sound fantastic.  
   
  If anyone is hesitating about buying this to use as a general purpose headphone amplifier that can also drive the HE-6, you should buy with confidence.
   
  I have used it on HD-800, W3000ANV, and HE-6 which is a pretty broad range of driving difficulty and the BHA-1 can drive the sensitive W3000ANV with plenty of volume adjustment all the way up to the HE-6 to levels that are too loud do listen to.
   
  I understand the concept of headroom and the need for plenty of power for the HE-6 and the Bryston definitely performs up to my standards.  I typically leave the volume at 2-3 O'clock and have the volume output on the PWD at about 80% so I can adjust it track to track with the remote.
   
  I do think that you probably need to look at the output voltage of your source/pre-amp as I think the PWD is a bit higher than usual, and I cannot speak for running it with single-ended input.
   
  Anyway, I owned the BHA-1 prior to the HE-6 and planned to use my speaker amps if the BHA-1 didn't cut it, but I have found that I actually prefer to use the BHA-1 over the speaker amp.
   
  In fact, if I had had the BHA-1 first, I probably would never have bought the WA-22...
   
  Let the flame war begin!


----------



## CanDude

Thanx for your impressions!
   
  Did you notice any distorsion driving BHA-1 with 100% volume on PWD, i.e. 5.6V?


----------



## Senn-Fi

No distortion at all.  I just keep it lower so if I get a song that comes up that is quieter than the rest I can change it since there is no remote on the Bryston and I tend to sit away from the component rack.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





senn-fi said:


> In fact, if I had had the BHA-1 first, I probably would never have bought the WA-22...
> 
> Let the flame war begin!


 
   
  That is very interesting. How does the BHA-1 compare to the WA-22 with the HE-6?


----------



## burnspbesq

hooster said:


> Thanks for that. I don't have any technical concerns regarding the Brystons ability to drive high or low impedance cans. The specs speak for themselves, it should work very well for both. I do however think that the Luxman is not very well suited to high impedance phones. That is my point and that is why testing the Bryston against the Luxman using 350 ohm cans seems like a waste of time.




I'm planning to run a second round of comparisons using the 21-ohm UERM.

Having lived with the combo for 2 1/2 years, I can tell you that your numbers-based theory about the P-200's inability to drive the Senns does not survive contact with the real world. My experience using it with LCD-3s leads mt to believe that the published specs are very conservative.


----------



## Hooster

The LCD-3 is around 50 ohms. Fine for the P-200.


----------



## Senn-Fi

Quote: 





hooster said:


> That is very interesting. How does the BHA-1 compare to the WA-22 with the HE-6?


 
  WA-22 is not powerful enough for HE-6 IMHO.  It sounds pretty good at very low levels, but I think at normal listening levels, the amp ends up cranked all the way up and just doesn't have enough juice...
   
  The WA-22 has a very special synergy with the HD-800 though and in some ways is nicer than the BHA-1, but in reality they both sound great, just different.  I just think that for the asking price of the BHA-1, you get a very well rounded amp that will drive pretty much every headphone.  Other than the hobby aspect of wanting to try/compare everything, I don't see any reason to look further than this amp.
   
  I may not have what it takes to be an audiophile though (I must not be critical enough of what I buy, because I like almost all of it).  Or maybe I just do really good research and get the right thing right off the bat.
   
  I bought the W4S STI-500 as a "temporary" amp because I wanted to get really nice speakers.  However, I am so pleased with it, I may just keep it permanently.  I am sure that curiosity will eventually get the best of me and I will want to try either a really high end Class A, a nice tube amp, or the new Hypex N-core, but really, the W4S is an awesome amp too, just like the BHA-1.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hooster said:


> The LCD-3 is around 50 ohms. Fine for the P-200.


 
  Based on the specs, that's less than 1/2 W into the LCD-3s. Barely enough juice for orthos. While they're low impedance, orthos need moar power. 1.5W would be minimum for them IME for them to really open up.


----------



## Hooster

Many thanks, Senn your impressions are much appreciated. I find it interesting that the Bryston has an easier time with the HE-6 than the WA-22 does. According to the specs the WW-22 has much more power into low impedance than the Bryston, but clearly specs are not everything. By the way, have you got any speakers yet? It would be sad to let that W4S go to waste.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Many thanks, Senn your impressions are much appreciated. I find it interesting that the Bryston has an easier time with the HE-6 than the WA-22 does. According to the specs the WW-22 has much more power into low impedance than the Bryston, but clearly specs are not everything. By the way, have you got any speakers yet? It would be sad to let that W4S go to waste.


 
  I used to own both the HE-6 and WA22 and the WA22 was far from being up to the task to driving them properly. The Mjolinir looks like a better headphone amp option.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Based on the specs, that's less than 1/2 W into the LCD-3s. Barely enough juice for orthos. While they're low impedance, orthos need moar power. 1.5W would be minimum for them IME for them to really open up.


 
   
  Seems like some people here disagree. Before reading some of the above posts, ostensibly made by people who have tried the equipment themselves, I was under the impression that the Bryston with 1/2 W into 32 ohms would be struggling with orthos and like you said, more power would be needed. Apparently not, according to posts above. Specs are not everything.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Seems like some people here disagree. Before reading some of the above posts, ostensibly made by people who have tried the equipment themselves, I was under the impression that the Bryston with 1/2 W into 32 ohms would be struggling with orthos and like you said, more power would be needed. Apparently not, according to posts above. Specs are not everything.


 
  I think the Bryston puts more than 1/2 W into 32 ohms. (6W into 32 ohms with 1% THD).
   
http://bryston.com/products/headphone_amps/BHA-1.html
   
  Might explain why some like the Bryston with the LCD-3s.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Based on the specs, that's less than 1/2 W into the LCD-3s. Barely enough juice for orthos. While they're low impedance, orthos need moar power. 1.5W would be minimum for them IME for them to really open up.


 
   
  Thanks. Finally things start to make sense. I was looking at this http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf ...


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Thanks. Finally things start to make sense. I was looking at this http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf ...


 
  No problem. My comments about the 1/2W were strictly reserved for the Luxman P-200.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> No problem. My comments about the 1/2W were strictly reserved for the Luxman P-200.


 
   
  Hang on a second:
   
  http://bryston.com/products/headphone_amps/BHA-1.html
   
  " Maximum 6 Watts per channel into 32Ohms (at 1% THD)

 Rated at 500 milliwatts per channel into 32 Ohms"
   
  It looks like there must be some kind of error. It either makes 6 watts or half a watt, not both. I wish someone who really knows will sort this out. I suspect a typo and it is meant to say 6 watts into 320 Ohms. That would make more sense if the other published specs are correct:
   
   
http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf
   
  HI-Z load: 20 Volts into 600 ohms
 (667mW) at 001% THD + N at 20-20K
 Low-Z load:
 4 volts into 32 ohms (500 mW) at 001%
 THD + N at 20-20K


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Hang on a second:
> 
> http://bryston.com/products/headphone_amps/BHA-1.html
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm thinking its a typo instead of 500 milliwatts, it should read 500 milliamps.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'm thinking its a typo instead of 500 milliwatts, it should read 500 milliamps.


 
   
  The owl is wise and makes sense of confusion. Thank you. I hope Bryston clears this up on their web page.


----------



## Senn-Fi

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Many thanks, Senn your impressions are much appreciated. I find it interesting that the Bryston has an easier time with the HE-6 than the WA-22 does. According to the specs the WW-22 has much more power into low impedance than the Bryston, but clearly specs are not everything. By the way, have you got any speakers yet? It would be sad to let that W4S go to waste.


 
  Yeah, I went all out on the speakers and got the Revel Ultima Studio II's...they are simply stunning with the PWD and W4S amp.  It puts all headphones to shame...
   
  Seriously, though, that particular combo sounds better than anything I have ever heard in a stereo store or show.  I may go to the RMAF this year and see if there is anything there that sounds better; if not, I may just call it a day and move on to another hobby...LOL.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





senn-fi said:


> Yeah, I went all out on the speakers and got the Revel Ultima Studio II's...they are simply stunning with the PWD and W4S amp.  It puts all headphones to shame...
> 
> Seriously, though, that particular combo sounds better than anything I have ever heard in a stereo store or show.  I may go to the RMAF this year and see if there is anything there that sounds better; if not, I may just call it a day and move on to another hobby...LOL.


 
   
  Excellent choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy


----------



## BlackstoneJD

For thos of you that have your units, high gain or low gain setting? And to what effect? It seems like the high gain setting fattens up the midrange a bit but a the expense of something. It just sounds fatter to me.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





senn-fi said:


>


 
   
   
  I owned the BHA-1 and the HE-6 at the same time - for some time.  I absolutely love the BHA-1 with the LCD-2.2 and pretty much any other headphone.  The T1 is still in question with the BHA-1 using the balanced output.  I used the T1 with the BHA-1 and the SE output - "Not good at all" in fact it was very bad.  I now have my T1s re cabled to a balanced connector but don't have the BHA-1 anymore.  So the verdict is still out on that.
   
  Now the HE-6 and the BHA-1 for me.  I had to have the volume knob at around the 3 or 4 o'clock spot for my listing levels (Near Max).  The BHA-1 just seemed to struggle with this headphone.  Just didn't seem to have enough juice in the tank for long listing sessions.  I always wanted to turn it up more.  Compared to my speaker amps it was no contest.  The BHA-1 came in at a distant second. This is "MHO".


----------



## Senn-Fi

Quote: 





preproman said:


> I owned the BHA-1 and the HE-6 at the same time - for some time.  I absolutely love the BHA-1 with the LCD-2.2 and pretty much any other headphone.  The T1 is still in question with the BHA-1 using the balanced output.  I used the T1 with the BHA-1 and the SE output - "Not good at all" in fact it was very bad.  I now have my T1s re cabled to a balanced connector but don't have the BHA-1 anymore.  So the verdict is still out on that.
> 
> Now the HE-6 and the BHA-1 for me.  I had to have the volume knob at around the 3 or 4 o'clock spot for my listing levels (Near Max).  The BHA-1 just seemed to struggle with this headphone.  Just didn't seem to have enough juice in the tank for long listing sessions.  I always wanted to turn it up more.  Compared to my speaker amps it was no contest.  The BHA-1 came in at a distant second. This is "MHO".


 
   
  What were you using as a source, and what is it's output voltage?  Were you using a balanced source?  On my PWD, it is 5.6 V @ balanced and 2.8 V @ unbalanced.  I have not tried the single ended output on the BHA-1 but on my speaker amp, it requires much higher volume levels to get to the same level.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





senn-fi said:


> What were you using as a source, and what is it's output voltage?  Were you using a balanced source?  On my PWD, it is 5.6 V @ balanced and 2.8 V @ unbalanced.  I have not tried the single ended output on the BHA-1 but on my speaker amp, it requires much higher volume levels to get to the same level.


 
   
   
  Yes my source is balanced it's rated at 10v peak balanced, 4v continuous balanced (from memory)
   
  So what do you mean when you say your speaker amp requires much higher volume levels to get the same level?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





hooster said:


> Hang on a second:
> 
> http://bryston.com/products/headphone_amps/BHA-1.html
> 
> ...


 
   
  It is confusing, it may a set of typos, but I would think that amp can output 6 Watts into 32 Ohms.
  Website:
  500 mW into 32 Ohms
  Brochure:
  4 Volts into 32 Ohms works out to 500 mW, which is quite a bit for _most_ 32 Ohm headphones.
  Manual:
  The manual states 500 mW into 50 Ohms (nominal) and 6 Watts per channel into 32 Ohms (maximum)
   
  So they state it will output 6 Watts into 32 Ohms if you don't mind 1% distortion, I would guess this is clipping into a 32 Ohm load.
  And judging by the size of the output transistors, power supply, etc, I really don't think 6 Watts into 32 Ohms is much of a stretch: it only works out to 13.8 Vrms and 433 mArms.
  The literature also states the amp draws 50 Watts!


----------



## burnspbesq

BHA-1 vs. P-200, Round Two.
   
  Pulled up a selection of choral music, pieces I know well because I've sung them: the Poulenc _Gloria_, _Carmina Burana_, _The Messiah_, and the Bach _St. John Passion_.
   
  Round two to the Bryston, and it took less than five minutes for it to be decided.  Superior performance in sorting out dense recordings.  The Bryston went on a successful search-and-rescue mission and located the tenors who were missing in action in the Luxman's presentation of the first movement of the Poulenc.  Other differences were marginal to non-existent (the baroque trumpets used by the Dunedin Consort in its recording of _The Messiah_ had just the right amount of sheen on the Luxman, a tad less on the Bryston; in contrast, the Bryston put a bit more oomph into "O Fortuna").
   
  Round three is solo piano.


----------



## Hooster

The tiger wins again!


----------



## Senn-Fi

preproman said:


> Yes my source is balanced it's rated at 10v peak balanced, 4v continuous balanced (from memory)
> 
> So what do you mean when you say your speaker amp requires much higher volume levels to get the same level?




I mean a level of 10 on my w4s running balanced will be the same as running 20 single ended.


----------



## burnspbesq

Quote: 





hooster said:


> The tiger wins again!


 

 The kitteh is on the board.
   
  Round three, solo piano, goes to the Luxman, but only by the narrowest of margins.
   
  On eight of the ten test tracks, there was nothing to choose between the two.  On two - the third movement of the Paul Lewis recording of Beethoven Sonata No. 29 and Part One of Keith Jarret's "Rio," - the Luxman did a marginally (and I do mean marginally) better job of sorting out complex left hand passages (FR approx. 80-160 Hz).
   
  On to round four: strings (unaccompanied violin and cello and string quartets).


----------



## burnspbesq

blackstonejd said:


> For thos of you that have your units, high gain or low gain setting? And to what effect? It seems like the high gain setting fattens up the midrange a bit but a the expense of something. It just sounds fatter to me.




Low gain for me. I typically listen at pretty low volume. Even with low gain, I rarely push the volume past nine o'clock.


----------



## Hardertaskthinking

I listen mostly to classical music - large scale orchestral, chamber, solo, choral etc.
   
  Currently, my BHA-1 is part of my main rig:
   
  - Balanced input into the BHA-1 is the Bryston BCD-1
  - RCA input into the BHA-1 is the Bryston BDA-1 (to which I connect the my sources: BCD-1 via AES/EBU & BDP-1 via SPDIF)
  - Mini input (just for fun!) into the BHA-1 is the Oppo BDP-95 to occasionally play some SACDs
   
  I wonder if it is just me listening at a level much lower than the rest or is it the different types of music we listen to.  Or perhaps it's because of other variables like listening preferences/habits or listening environment.
   
  I live in a high-floor apartment in a moderately quiet neighbourhood.  Not having the luxury of a dedicated listening room, my main rig is in the living room.  When I listen to music, I like to close all windows and doors and switch on the air-conditioner (one of the greatest inventions especially for people living in hot & humid Singapore).  Except for a very faint 'humming' sound from the air-conditioner 8 feet away from my listening position, and the occasional speeding car or motorbike on a moderately busy road 40 metres away, I would describe my listening environment to be satisfactory but far from perfect.
   
  When listening to my HD-800, with my BHA-1 in 'high gain' mode, the volume setting is usually at the 9 o'clock position.  When listening to my HE-6, the volume setting is mostly at just over 10 o'clock, occasionally 11 o'clock if the music is recorded at a lower level.  As some of you would appreciate, large scale orchestral pieces - which I listen to quite often - have a really wide dynamic range.  At these volume settings, I am able to comfortably hear the softest pianissimos and yet the loudest fortissimos - while impactful and weighty - do not deafen me.  This is akin to sitting in the middle row of a concert hall in a 'live' performance.  I want to assure you that at these settings, the music cannot be described as soft.  (When I was running in the BHA-1, I would leave music playing overnight at the same volume settings and the HE-6/HD-800 hanging on a stand near the BHA-1.  In the quiet of the night, in my bedroon which is about 18 feet away, through the louder passages, I could sometimes identify the piece being played). 
   
  I cannot imagine cranking up the volume of ny BHA-1 much more and not get my hearing adversely damaged.  I love listening to music and I would like to be able to continue in this hobby well past retirement age.  That's why I make sure my ears are well maintained and not abused.
   
  With my listening habits in my usual listening environment, I feel the BHA-1 much more than adequately drives my HE-6.  I have never, for a moment, felt that it was lacking in power in any way.  This is of course just my opinion.  If there is anyone out there still sitting on the fence with regard to the BHA-1 for whatever reason, I'd urge you to try it out for yourself with your favourite pair of headphones whatever it may be.  Only you can decide for yourself if it is for you.
   
   
  Disclaimer: I am not in any way affiliated with Bryston.  I am just a music lover who enjoys good sound and I look for no-nonsence gear with excellent build quality, last a long time and are reasonably priced.


----------



## chirawatf

I've just tried He6 with BHA-1 and I'm totally agree that Bryston BHA-1 has enough power to drive He6.
  Last year I had been used He6 with 40 watt tube amp (Minute EL34 Push Pull) for 1 year but I had sold He6 because it's sound is too hot.
  From my memory BHA-1 can drive He6 as good as Minute EL34 Push pull amp.  I don't know why because the power from BHA-1 is far less powerful than Minute EL34 Push Pull amp.
   
  My system is Eximus DP-1-->interconnect (Vandenhul the Rock RCA or Cardas Clear Light Gold XLR)-->Bryston BHA-1-->He6 or LCD3 (RMA)
   
  He6's headphone cable is Norse Audio's Skuld 8 wires (4pinXLR termination).
  When use RCA interconnect the volume knob is at 14-17 o'clock.
  When use XLR interconnect (balance configuration) the volume knob is at 10-12 o'clock.
   
  From this setup He6 can produce the rumbling lowest bass as powerful as LCD3, equally tight. He6 has better transient dynamic and slam than LCD3.  For singer's voice LCD3 is more natural. He6 has wider soundstage but LCD3 has better layer of soundstage's depth.
  Overall I like LCD3 more because less fatigue and more natural to my ear.
  AC Power cord is important, I have to use oyaide GPX-R with BHA-1. If not the sound from He6 will lack of body and bass.


----------



## jackiedh

Anyone having any issues with the Volume knob--As I find when I first turn on the Amp  there is almost no resolution or difference between 10-2 the volume stays relatively the same as in very little change?
   
  But after some time with music playing that all changes and the relative volume and the resolution of the volume knob returns and works fine and the difference between 10 & 2 appears normal--with 10 now basically being as loud as 2 was at first!!
   
  Seems as if the Volume Knob has to warm up or have some music playing thru it for a while to work properly....
   
  Thanks
   
  Jack


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Jack

Very strange - sure its not the source voltage changing? 

James


----------



## jackiedh

James--Positive---
   
  Jack


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> James--Positive---
> 
> Jack


 
   
  OK I will have Mike in Service get in touch - this is a first????
   
  james


----------



## jackiedh

Thanks as always James
   
  Jack


----------



## burnspbesq

Game, Set, and Match, Bryston. I'm headed to the storage space today to retrieve the Luxman box.

The Bryston just does everything a little bit better.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> Game, Set, and Match, Bryston. I'm headed to the storage space today to retrieve the Luxman box.
> The Bryston just does everything a little bit better.


 
   
  Good job. I hope your Luxman finds a good home.


----------



## Solude

Subscribed.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Subscribed.


 
   
   
  You plan on getting one and taking it through the mill? 
   
  There's one on the FS forum now.


----------



## burnspbesq

chirawatf said:


> I've just tried He6 with BHA-1 and I'm totally agree that Bryston BHA-1 has enough power to drive He6.
> Last year I had been used He6 with 40 watt tube amp (Minute EL34 Push Pull) for 1 year but I had sold He6 because it's sound is too hot.
> From my memory BHA-1 can drive He6 as good as Minute EL34 Push pull amp.  I don't know why because the power from BHA-1 is far less powerful than Minute EL34 Push Pull amp.
> 
> ...




You prefer the BHA-1 to the headphone output of the Eximus?


----------



## Solude

Would hope so, the Stello isn't great 
   
  I might pick one up now that I've semi sorta found out the Bryston is biased deep into class A.  As for the one for sale, I asked him to put up photos and the Rev.  I need one with the pre-outs.  Also have to convince him writing Canada isn't hard


----------



## chirawatf

@ burnspbesq
   
  Sound quality from Eximus's amp is very good, but power is less than BHA-1 (Eximus can drive LCD3  but could not drive He6).
  When I compare Eximus amp VS BHA-1 (low gain) using LCD3 with Cardas Clear cable 6.3mm jack (single end), eximus's amp is better at microdetails. BHA-1 makes LCD3 bigger image of each sounds, wider soundstage, more transient dynamic, a little more laid back.  Let alone balance output of BHA-1, no contest.
   
  PS. To hear highest treble and lowest bass from BHA-1 as good as Eximus's amp, I have to use best quality interconnect.  It's Cardas Clear Light Gold XLR interconnect.  Vandenhul the Rock (RCA) does a little hold back treble and bass, although VDH the Rock makes Singer's Voice more fascinating.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Jack
   
  We can not seem to find any reason why the gain would change during warm-up - can you email me your address and we can have the unit picked up and let us have a look at it.
   
  Also serial number please.
   
  jamestanner@bryston.com
   
  james


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,

I was notified today that there is a Headphone amp group test coming out in *Enjoy The Music.Com* shortly.

Headphone Amps under test are:

*Graham Slee Solo SRGII

 Graham Slee Solo Ultralinear Diamond Edition

 Bryston BHA-1

 Musical Fidelity M1HPA

 Woo Audio WA22*


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was notified today that there is a Headphone amp group test coming out in *Enjoy The Music.Com* shortly.
> 
> ...


 
   
  No Cary Audio?


----------



## Seamaster

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was notified today that there is a Headphone amp group test coming out in *Enjoy The Music.Com* shortly.
> 
> ...


 
  Keep us updated


----------



## burnspbesq

Quote: 





chirawatf said:


> @ burnspbesq
> 
> Sound quality from Eximus's amp is very good, but power is less than BHA-1 (Eximus can drive LCD3  but could not drive He6).
> When I compare Eximus amp VS BHA-1 (low gain) using LCD3 with Cardas Clear cable 6.3mm jack (single end), eximus's amp is better at microdetails. BHA-1 makes LCD3 bigger image of each sounds, wider soundstage, more transient dynamic, a little more laid back.  Let alone balance output of BHA-1, no contest.
> ...


 

 Thanks for the info.  Interesting.  May have to check out the Eximus w/HD 800 and UERM.


----------



## sbleam

Following to the quote:
   


james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was notified today that there is a Headphone amp group test coming out in *Enjoy The Music.Com* shortly.
> 
> ...


   
  James - actually getting back to the update on the XLR balanced outs on the BHA-1, my model is slightly older and does not have this additional set of XLR outs, can I just use the front 3 pin XLRs for this purpose? I am currently using the 4 pin XLR for my Grado PS1000, and was thinking of using the 3 pin XLRs on the front to output to some powered monitors on my desk (complete setup is on my desk with my computer/dac as source). Thanks for any feedback on this.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi 

Yes you can use the front pair of XLRs to drive an amplifier. 

James


----------



## sbleam

James,

Another follow up -- advice on monitors connected to XLR (front or back) of BHA-1 --- should the monitor speakers only be passive ? Most quality monitors with XLR options seem to be active/powered speakers. However, read that power from both an amp and active speakers not ideal. Thoughts ?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris J

sbleam said:


> James,
> Another follow up -- advice on monitors connected to XLR (front or back) of BHA-1 --- should the monitor speakers only be passive ? Most quality monitors with XLR options seem to be active/powered speakers. However, read that power from both an amp and active speakers not ideal. Thoughts ?
> Thanks!




It's very simple, they must be POWERED monitors, Preferably with balanced inputs.
You always use a balanced to SE XLR to RCA adaptor if you have powered monitors without balanced inputs.

Either that, or use the Bryston headphone amp to drive a power amp which in turn drives unpowered monitors.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





sbleam said:


> James,
> Another follow up -- advice on monitors connected to XLR (front or back) of BHA-1 --- should the monitor speakers only be passive ? Most quality monitors with XLR options seem to be active/powered speakers. However, read that power from both an amp and active speakers not ideal. Thoughts ?
> Thanks!


 
   
  If you drive passive speakers you still need a more powerful amp than the BHA-1 - if you drive Active speakers no problem.
   
  james


----------



## Hooster

The Bryston is not a speaker amplifier...


----------



## basman

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> Anyone having any issues with the Volume knob--As I find when I first turn on the Amp  there is almost no resolution or difference between 10-2 the volume stays relatively the same as in very little change?
> 
> But after some time with music playing that all changes and the relative volume and the resolution of the volume knob returns and works fine and the difference between 10 & 2 appears normal--with 10 now basically being as loud as 2 was at first!!
> 
> ...


 
  Hi Jack,
   
  How is the volume working now and what is the culprit? I'm having the same issue and I only found it after I hooked up my BHA-1 to Turntable coz I have to crank the volume up.
   
  Thanks,
  Jon


----------



## WilCox

Mine behaves the same way -- almost no change in volume from 10 to 3 o'clock.


----------



## Hooster

What kind of pot does Bryston use?


----------



## burnspbesq

Quote: 





hooster said:


> What kind of pot does Bryston use?


 

 Maui Wowie.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> Maui Wowie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LoL


----------



## MorbidToaster

What kind of gain are you running on your stage? You'd have to fiddle with the volume less at a higher gain setting.
   
  Quote: 





basman said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> How is the volume working now and what is the culprit? I'm having the same issue and I only found it after I hooked up my BHA-1 to Turntable coz I have to crank the volume up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris J

burnspbesq said:


> Maui Wowie.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)




No, it's Acapulco Gold.


----------



## jackiedh

Quote: 





basman said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> How is the volume working now and what is the culprit? I'm having the same issue and I only found it after I hooked up my BHA-1 to Turntable coz I have to crank the volume up.
> 
> ...


 

 The same--very slight difference between 10-2 or 3 regardless of source-but watch out between 5:30-6-there it goes from normal to ballistic quite quickly--
   
  My DAC a SCHIIT GUNGIR puts out 2 volts---
   
  I have probably 300-400 hours on it.....
   
  Quote
   

 MorbidToaster




 

  What kind of gain are you running on your stage? You'd have to fiddle with the volume less at a higher gain setting.
   
  Running it at High or Low Gain setting--Same issue--
   
  By the way this is one fantastic amp-I simply Love it--and I have quite a few other amps--both Solid State & Tube....
   
  Jack


----------



## dleblanc343

I've been comparing the bha-1 to the mojo for the last couple days. To me, the bha-1 is definitely a step up the ladder compared to the schiit. The schiit is fantastic for the price though. I honestly can't think of a more transparent headphone amp out there, this amp measures pretty darn near perfectly flat. It makes you wonder why we pay so much for good sounding coloration... to make things more musical.
   
  If you want reference sound, something for feedback for professional work/recording; you can't beat the Bryston, especially not at its price point
   
  EDIT: I also think it's plenty enough to drive the HE-6, albeit having to push the amp at its limits and needing to run balanced. It sounds fuller and larger than with the mojo.


----------



## Maxvla

I agree. The BHA-1 is certainly superior, but the Mjolnir is exceptional for the price.


----------



## Solude

I really wish Bryston would get on with updating the specs of the BHA-1.  Ignoring your personal preference, on paper the BHA-1 is a 100mW AC coupled amp.  That's neither colour free nor powerful.  But given the heat output and heatsinking I don't think its accurate either.  Here's hoping we don't see a Rev4 board before we see a web/manual update


----------



## dleblanc343

solude said:


> I really wish Bryston would get on with updating the specs of the BHA-1.  Ignoring your personal preference, on paper the BHA-1 is a 100mW AC coupled amp.  That's neither colour free nor powerful.  But given the heat output and heatsinking I don't think its accurate either.  Here's hoping we don't see a Rev4 board before we see a web/manual update



I think there were specs on paper in the box, also a freq graph. I can post pics this evening before it goes out to its new owner


----------



## Solude

Guess that's not me


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> I really wish Bryston would get on with updating the specs of the BHA-1.  Ignoring your personal preference, on paper the BHA-1 is a 100mW AC coupled amp.  That's neither colour free nor powerful.  But given the heat output and heatsinking I don't think its accurate either.  Here's hoping we don't see a Rev4 board before we see a web/manual update


 
   
   
   
  Why don't they just make it all discrete, fully balanced, fully differential and DC coupled.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Why don't they just make it all discrete, fully balanced, fully differential and DC coupled.


 
   
  Because it costs more like that?


----------



## Solude

And yet Schiit builds it for $750   That said, HeadAmp does it for $2500 so it really comes down to volume and profit margins.


----------



## Solude

And yet Schiit builds it for $750   That said, HeadAmp does it for $2500 so it really comes down to volume and profit margins.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> And yet Schiit builds it for $750   That said, HeadAmp does it for $2500 so it really comes down to volume and profit margins.


 
   
  For Headamp:  Plus separate enclosures.  Howmany PSUs and transformers does the schiit have?


----------



## Solude

Two transformers, 8 PSUs total I believe.


----------



## Hooster

I don't know about Schiit, but I must say that Headamp makes a very classy product. I am sure their amps are worth every cent.


----------



## Solude

Absolutely.  I've pretty much owned every home product HeadAmp makes.  But if Justin sold hundreds of the GS-X every month, then he could cut the price and still be making more money.  Small volume, higher price, otherwise its a hobby not a business


----------



## dleblanc343

solude said:


> Guess that's not me




Yeah, unfortunately before your second offer I had already found someone locally


----------



## preproman

Damn Solude,  It's hard as hell to find one huh?


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  Here's a shot of the inside of the BHA-1.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Here's a shot of the inside of the BHA-1.


 
   
   
  That's a pretty hefty transformer.  In a separate enclosure could have had two


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Damn Solude,  It's hard as hell to find one huh?


 
   
  Won't matter real soon.  Have a GS-X and Dynahi in the pipe =)


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Won't matter real soon.  Have a GS-X and Dynahi in the pipe =)


 
   
   
  ME to brother (both)


----------



## drubrew

Here is a better pic


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Why don't they just make it all discrete, fully balanced, fully differential and DC coupled.


 
   
  It is all discrete
  It has a differential input
  It has balanced outputs
   
  Preliminary Manual shows capacitor coupled output,
  Input DC coupled


----------



## Hooster

Thanks for the pic, James, that is a very nice piece of gear. I hope you don't mind but I am curious about the BHA-1 specifications.
   
  According to this http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf
   
  Harmonic distortion is "Less than .003 at 32 ohms at 100mW 20Hz to 20KHz."
   
  and: "4 volts into 32 ohms (500 mW) at 001% THD + N at 20-20K"
   
  Either one of those harmonic distortion figures is low enough to be of academic interest only, but why specify 0.003% distortion at 100mW when the distortion is only 001% at 500mW? Would it not be more interesting for users of this amp to know how many Watts it can produce while the distortion remains at acceptable low levels? Since the BHA-1 is known to be able to drive power hungry cans and produce more power than most publishing such specs should be beneficial to Bryston and potential buyers. For most people THD at 1mW or so would be more interesting than THD at 100mW or more anyway.
   
  Is the amp shown here http://bryston.com/products/headphone_amps/BHA-1.html or here http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf (this one is strange because it has male XLRs at the front) a current production version or does the current production amp have a line output on the back?
   
  Many thanks.


----------



## James Tanner

hooster said:


> Thanks for the pic, James, that is a very nice piece of gear. I hope you don't mind but I am curious about the BHA-1 specifications.
> 
> According to this http://bryston.com/PDF/brochures/BHA1_BROCHURE.pdf
> 
> ...




Hi hooster

I will ask engineering about why the specs are quoted where they are - I am just the listener (lol). 

The Pro market always has signal flowing from a Male to a Female so we offer the BHA in both Male and Female front panel XLR outputs as the cosumer market uses the reverse on their headphone cables. 

The rear panel has a set of Balaned XLR outputs so you can use the BHA as a preamp as well. 
James


----------



## MorbidToaster

Quote: 





solude said:


> And yet Schiit builds it for $750   That said, HeadAmp does it for $2500 so it really comes down to volume and profit margins.


 
   
  And Schiit probably makes next to $0 on each unit. I'm pretty sure the Schiit guys don't actually make a living doing just amps.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> And Schiit probably makes next to $0 on each unit. I'm pretty sure the Schiit guys don't actually make a living doing just amps.


 
   
   
  With the demand they have it almost has to be their living.


----------



## Solude

Schiit makes money and its their day job   No one builds thousands of products for 'fun' 
   
  The key on the 001% is that there is no DECIMAL.  So its should simply be 1% which begs the question... is the 6W spec at 2000% THD?   My other impression is that the BHA-1 is current limited not voltage since into 600ohm it jumps to 20V.


----------



## Maxvla

Schiit's volume is quite high. I think they are around 3000 or more Bifrosts sold alone. The Bifrost only came out a couple years ago. Most headphone gear manufacturers would be thrilled with 1500 total units a year and for Schiit that's just one of many of their products.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi hooster
> I will ask engineering about why the specs are quoted where they are - I am just the listener (lol).
> The Pro market always has signal flowing from a Male to a Female so we offer the BHA in both Male and Female front panel XLR outputs as the cosumer market uses the reverse on their headphone cables.
> The rear panel has a set of Balaned XLR outputs so you can use the BHA as a preamp as well.
> James


 
   
  Many thanks. Interesting info re the XLRs. By the way, can I please have your job? Sounds like an ideal way to earn a living.


----------



## dleblanc343

Here's some paper work


----------



## Hooster

Many thanks for that, very interesting.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


>


 
   
   
  How does this amp configuration sound:
   
   
   
"The amp will be single chassis, but it's not going to be small. Probably 15-16" wide. The custom RCore should be beefy enough. Each output stage (four of them, two per channel) will be running close to 150mA at idle giving plenty of class A headroom.  It's going to be a genuine differential amp, not a bridged amp. It provides all the benefits of fully differential operation. There is no bridging in the circuit. Is this what you were asking about?
   
There is  gain switching, between two gain settings using a very simple method that switches just two resistors on each channel. This is one aspect of the design that dbel will be testing.
   
If all can be brought to production as currently planned it will have 4 outputs, two balanced and two SE, using a variety of jacks for different terminations. It will have three inputs, two balanced and one SE. The SE input will have internal conversion to a balanced signal before it hits the amp so that there is no loss of gain and loss of SQ which sometimes accompanies running a differential amp through just one input."


----------



## DTrewwye

FYI: No EE knowledge at all, still trying to figure out the basics of SE/Balanced implementations (fully differential etc)
   
  Couldn't Bryston have done a switching circuit (decided by a flip switch) on which signal to output to? (Balanced option - balanced outputs activated and same for SE).  Where if balanced is chosen, the SE conversion is bypassed totally?


----------



## Chris J

dtrewwye said:


> FYI: No EE knowledge at all, still trying to figure out the basics of SE/Balanced implementations (fully differential etc)
> 
> Couldn't Bryston have done a switching circuit (decided by a flip switch) on which signal to output to? (Balanced option - balanced outputs activated and same for SE).  Where if balanced is chosen, the SE conversion is bypassed totally?




That would entail a very radical redesign.
Frankly, I don't see what the point would be.
The BHA-1 input stage is designed to reject common mode noise when used in differential ( i.e. balanced) mode. Which is what you want it to do.


----------



## James Tanner

#*282* (*permalink*)   

  





 11-17-2012, 05:10 PM
[size=10pt] 
[size=10pt]  [size=14pt]James Tanner - Bryston[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Senior Member





 [/size][size=10pt]  [/size][size=10pt]   Join Date: Sep 2009
  Posts: 755
   

 [/size]
 [/size][size=10pt] 




 *BRYSTON BHA-1 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER*
 Today at 04:55 pm »

 Hi James,

 Been playing some music selections for hours on the BHA-1 Headphone amp.

 I must confess the HD800 headphones and the Bryston BHA-1 headphone amp have been my most disturbing experience up to now. 

 This is by far the most gripping, revelatory and intimate musical experience I've had so far. Words can not express my feelings right now. Schubert never released this kind of detaching emotion. 

*You've wet my eyes seriously. Lonely island priority number 1*.

 Thank you so much.

 Marius
 Holland
   
[/size]


----------



## longbowbbs

Congrats James, this is the point......Few companies pull it off.


----------



## basman

Quote: 





jackiedh said:


> The same--very slight difference between 10-2 or 3 regardless of source-but watch out between 5:30-6-there it goes from normal to ballistic quite quickly--
> 
> My DAC a SCHIIT GUNGIR puts out 2 volts---
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks Jack, I hope this is normal. I'm on 11 o'clock volume setting fed from Turntable/clearaudio phonostage.
   
  Another issue is I'm hearing a low level hum when no music is playing but when I crank the volume to 12 o'clock and beyond the hum disappear. This happen in any input switch setting ie. balance, rca or mini.
   
  I wish other BHA-1 owners can confirm if this is the same with their amp.
   
  Thanks


----------



## Maxvla

I never listen above 11 o'clock and never hear any hum.


----------



## James Tanner

basman said:


> Thanks Jack, I hope this is normal. I'm on 11 o'clock volume setting fed from Turntable/clearaudio phonostage.
> 
> Another issue is I'm hearing a low level hum when no music is playing but when I crank the volume to 12 o'clock and beyond the hum disappear. This happen in any input switch setting ie. balance, rca or mini.
> 
> ...




Is there hum with no source connected.?

James


----------



## basman

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I never listen above 11 o'clock and never hear any hum.


 
   
  Thanks Max and it's good for you. Thats true if source is coming from a CD player or DAC but if the source is from phonostage you will need to crank it a little bit. But irregardless of input still I hear a low level hum on my amp. Although it doesn't interfere with the quality of sound when playing music, it makes me crazy when ever I stop it as I'm not sure if it's normal or there is something wrong with my amp.


----------



## basman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Is there hum with no source connected.?
> James


 
   
  Hi James, yes I can hear a low level hum even if the source cables are unplug. The odd thing is if you crank the volume pass 12 the hum disappear. Is it a normal noise floor? 
   
  Thanks,
  Jon


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





basman said:


> Hi James, yes I can hear a low level hum even if the source cables are unplug. The odd thing is if you crank the volume pass 12 the hum disappear. Is it a normal noise floor?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


 
   
  Hi Jon,
   
  No that is not normal - email Mike Pickett at Bryston - we may have to have a look at your unit.
  mpickett@bryston.com
   
  james


----------



## MorbidToaster

Have you tried moving it away from your other gear and seeing if it disappears? I got a new phono stage recently and there was a pretty loud hum from it. When I separated the 2 pieces it disappeared.
   
  If some of your gear doesn't have a well shielded power supply it could be the issue.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I never listen above 11 o'clock and never hear any hum.


 
  X 2


----------



## jeffinator

Quote: 





basman said:


> Hi James, yes I can hear a low level hum even if the source cables are unplug. The odd thing is if you crank the volume pass 12 the hum disappear. Is it a normal noise floor?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


 
   
  I am having the exact same problem, but the buzzing I'm hearing disappears around 11 o'clock. Although I can just barely hear it with my LCD-2s, it's really noticeable with my JH13s, whether using a balanced cable or single-ended...


----------



## James Tanner

Spoke with Engineering - Specs on BHA
   
   
  TYPICAL BHA1 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER PERFORMANCE
   
  SETUP - SINGLE ENDED INPUT @ 1V  - DISTORTION MEASURED  20HZ TO 20 KHZ
   
  LOAD 600 OHMS
  GAIN HI - 10.9V OUT @ 001%   POWER 200 mW
  GAIN LO - 5.45 V OUT @ 001%  POWER 50 mW
  GAIN LO - 2.50 V OUT @ 001%  POWER 10 mW
  GAIN LO - 788m V OUT @ 001%* POWER 1 mW
   
  LOAD 300 OHMS
  GAIN HI - 10.8 V OUT @ 001%   POWER 390 mW
  GAIN LO - 5.40 V OUT @ 001%  POWER 50 mW
  GAIN LO - 1.79 V OUT @ 001%  POWER 10 mW
  GAIN LO - 583 mV OUT @ 001%* POWER 1 mW
   
  LOAD 80 OHMS
  GAIN HI - 10.4 V OUT @ 002%   POWER 1.35 W
  GAIN LO - 5.20 V OUT @ 001%  POWER 383 mW
  GAIN LO - 887 mV OUT @ 001%  POWER 10 mW
  GAIN LO - 345 mV OUT @ 003%* POWER 1 mW
   
  LOAD 32 OHMS
  GAIN HI - 9.65 V OUT @ 0.150%   POWER 2.9 W - onset of clipping
  GAIN LO - 4.84 V OUT @ 002%     POWER 732 mW
  GAIN LO - 578 mV OUT @ 001%*  POWER 10 mW
  GAIN LO - 185 m V OUT @ 005%* POWER 1 mW
  GAIN LO - 4.00 V OUT @ 001%     POWER 500 mW - rated output
   
  *= 80 KHZ FILTER
    mW = milliwatt
  W = watt
  mV = millivolt
  V = volt


----------



## Hooster

Many thanks.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Another example of how neutral this amp is. I have a line level pre-amp I really really like, an old Threshold T2. It is a heavy duty piece of gear. I was wondering what would happen if I put it in between my DAC and the Bryston. Well wouldn't ya know the Bryston passed along the sonic signature of the Threshold perfectly. It really imparts a very forgiving, warm almost tube like sound now.
   
  My question is technical in nature. Assuming I want use use this very high-end preamp as my preamp/volume control, should I just fully open the Bryston's volume control and let the preamp do its thing or is there some kind of balancing act that need to take place between the output on the pre-amp and the volume control on the amp. My preamp reads amplification in digital output so I can set it to say, -10db which I believe is about line level and then the volume knob on the amp ends up pretty much where it had it when I used it straight from the DAC. at about 2:00. Or should I just open up the Bryston all the way and let the preamp control completely?
   
  Does that make sense?


----------



## Hooster

Yes, if you are using something else to control the volume you should open it up to the max. I believe that this way you will essentially be bypassing the volume control pot on the Bryston.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Another example of how neutral this amp is. I have a line level pre-amp I really really like, an old Threshold T2. It is a heavy duty piece of gear. I was wondering what would happen if I put it in between my DAC and the Bryston. Well wouldn't ya know the Bryston passed along the sonic signature of the Threshold perfectly. It really imparts a very forgiving, warm almost tube like sound now.
> 
> My question is technical in nature. Assuming I want use use this very high-end preamp as my preamp/volume control, should I just fully open the Bryston's volume control and let the preamp do its thing or is there some kind of balancing act that need to take place between the output on the pre-amp and the volume control on the amp. My preamp reads amplification in digital output so I can set it to say, -10db which I believe is about line level and then the volume knob on the amp ends up pretty much where it had it when I used it straight from the DAC. at about 2:00. Or should I just open up the Bryston all the way and let the preamp control completely?
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
   
  Hi - put the BHA volume control at 12 -1 o'clock (unity gain) and use the remote preamp control for adjustment of level.
   
  james


----------



## Hooster

If was you, I would do what James says. I would however not not be able to stand the temptation to experiment.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

12:00 - 1:00 sounds right on.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Another example of how neutral this amp is. I have a line level pre-amp I really really like, an old Threshold T2. It is a heavy duty piece of gear. I was wondering what would happen if I put it in between my DAC and the Bryston. Well wouldn't ya know the Bryston passed along the sonic signature of the Threshold perfectly. It really imparts a very forgiving, warm almost tube like sound now.
> 
> My question is technical in nature. Assuming I want use use this very high-end preamp as my preamp/volume control, should I just fully open the Bryston's volume control and let the preamp do its thing or is there some kind of balancing act that need to take place between the output on the pre-amp and the volume control on the amp. My preamp reads amplification in digital output so I can set it to say, -10db which I believe is about line level and then the volume knob on the amp ends up pretty much where it had it when I used it straight from the DAC. at about 2:00. Or should I just open up the Bryston all the way and let the preamp control completely?
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
  The T2 is a great Pre-amp. I have two of them (one in each of my systems). I am actually using it together with a T50 to power my HE-6 and the sound is great!


----------



## Hooster

Yes, the T2 is pretty sweet.
   
  "The T2's volume control is worthy of special note. In order to maintain the highest common-mode rejection ratio, a balanced control's tracking accuracy has to be ridiculously tight. Currently available rotary-gang potentiometers just didn't have the accuracy needed to do the job, so the Threshold T2 employs a 12-bit, modified-R2R resistive ladder network (similar to what you'd find in a DAC) switched by high-reliability relays. With this device, tracking-control accuracy is better than 0.01dB. The digital attenuator has 4096 discrete steps available—a few too many for audio purposes, so two custom-programmed Programmable Logic Devices are used to select 60 decibel steps, shown on the front-panel fluorescent display."
   
  http://www.stereophile.com/solidpreamps/threshold_t2_preamplifier/index.html


----------



## dleblanc343

Hey guys, I've just discovered today from the Bryston rep that they have a new dac coming in very soon; the BDA-2. With a usb implementation of 24/192 asynchronous which the BDA-1 did not have, this makes things very interesting albeit the high price.
   
  I am sure the BDA-2/BHA-1 would be a killer combo in terms of transparency.
   
  http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/new-bryston-bda-2-dac-13955/


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Hey guys, I've just discovered today from the Bryston rep that they have a new dac coming in very soon; the BDA-2. With a usb implementation of 24/192 asynchronous which the BDA-1 did not have, this makes things very interesting albeit the high price.
> 
> I am sure the BDA-2/BHA-1 would be a killer combo in terms of transparency.
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-conversion/new-bryston-bda-2-dac-13955/


 
   
   
  Very interesting,   Hope it's an improvement over the BDA-1.  I read an article where the Ref 7.1 beat out the BDA-1 pretty good.


----------



## Happy Camper

If the DAC is as transparent as the amp, woah. I'd love to hear the LCD-3 on the combo.


----------



## Hooster

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> If the DAC is as transparent as the amp, woah. I'd love to hear the LCD-3 on the combo.


 

 I guess that would make you a happy camper


----------



## longbowbbs

Ugh......Someone had to say it...


----------



## Chris J

No, they didn't have to say that!:rolleyes:


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Very interesting,   Hope it's an improvement over the BDA-1.  I read an article where the Ref 7.1 beat out the BDA-1 pretty good.


 
  Actually I thought the DAC-2 wiped the floor with the BDA-1. So did my buddy (he owned the BDA-1) and ended up selling it off for a DAC-2. This one looks interesting...might just go on my to watch list for 2013.


----------



## basman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> No that is not normal - email Mike Pickett at Bryston - we may have to have a look at your unit.
> mpickett@bryston.com
> ...


 
  Thanks James will contact the above.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> If the DAC is as transparent as the amp, woah. I'd love to hear the LCD-3 on the combo.


 
   
  Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Actually I thought the DAC-2 wiped the floor with the BDA-1. So did my buddy (he owned the BDA-1) and ended up selling it off for a DAC-2. This one looks interesting...might just go on my to watch list for 2013.


 
  Interesting as I am currently listening to a BHA-1, W4S DAC-2, LCD-3 set-up (many thanks to dleblanc343 who accepted to land me his LCD-3 for a week).
   
  I will post my impressions later this week as I have only about an hour with this set-up (busy week-end).
   
  BUT that's not too bad so far. He, he, he...


----------



## CanDude

Bryston had my order for BHA-1 over eight weeks ago and they haven't shipped it yet. I have paid big money for it in advance to the dealer end of September. I'm very disappointed.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (yes I've emailed them again)


----------



## longbowbbs

Seems like delivery is very hit or miss....


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> Bryston had my order for BHA-1 over eight weeks ago and they haven't shipped it yet. I have paid big money for it in advance to the dealer end of September. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi
   
  Something is amiss - can you tell me which dealer and I will get on it right away.
   
  james


----------



## CanDude

PM'd


----------



## James Tanner

Hi CanDude
   
  OK I have checked and it appears there is an issue with your order- the distributor is saying you ordered a BHA-1 without the INTERNAL power supply and we are considering not offering that version any longer. The distributor has been trying to sort this out and that apparently has been the holdup???
   
  I have fast tracked this for you but need to know if you still want the BHA-1 without internal power supply meaning you would have to use it with our MPS-2 Power Supply?
   
  jamestanner@bryston.com
   
  james


----------



## CanDude

^
  This is what I have ordered:
 One BHA-1, black 19” faceplate, rack mountable, _internal power supply_, locking mechanisms on XLR connectors and female XLR headphone connectors.
  BHA-1 model code should be BHA1-XFL-19R-BLK-240.
   
  Email sent.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> ^
> This is what I have ordered:
> One BHA-1, black 19” faceplate, rack mountable, _internal power supply_, locking mechanisms on XLR connectors and female XLR headphone connectors.
> BHA-1 model code should be BHA1-XFL-19R-BLK-240.
> ...


 
  Hi - that was the problem the 'X' in the order means no internal power supply.  Anyway we have it sorted and the Distributor has some units in stock and will call the dealer today.
   
  james


----------



## James Tanner

*SHOOTOUT:*

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/Magazine/equipment/1212/headphone_amplifier_shootout.htm

james


----------



## Hooster

Congrats, James, nice win. From the article:
   
  "[size=x-small]*Bryston BHA-1*
 If I had to pick a winner here it would have to be the Bryston. It is a close match to the best in performance while offering superior versatility and value. It is the least expensive of the headamps here that support balanced operation, which I have found invaluable. Frankly I think it is underpriced and with the recent addition of balanced preamp outputs I doubt it will stay at the original $1295 for long. I predict a smash hit for Bryston.* I'd like to see Bryston introduce another model sitting above the BHA-1 with multiple balanced inputs, higher maximum output, a remote control and a volume control covering a wider range of output levels.*[/size]"
   
  I agree, and I think a headphone amplifier that has multiple inputs, they don't all have to be balanced, a high quality volume control and a remote would be a very interesting product since it would also make a great pre-amp for a speaker system.


----------



## James Tanner

*For those who speak German 

 For those who do not - really nice pictures

 james *



Hallo Herr Potisk,

Hier der Forumslink zu meinem Bericht. Ich denke, er dürfte gut ankommen und die Qualität des BHA-1 ins angemessene Licht setzen. Sie können mir ja mitteilen, wie Ihr Einruck ist.

Bryston BHA-1 Kopfhörerverstärker: Hörbericht - open-end-music-professional

Bester Gruß,
Otwin Maa


----------



## Hooster

Awesome, thanks James. I can read German so I can enjoy the text too


----------



## ardilla

I just spent an hour with the BHA-1, and FWIW , here's some intitial impressions:
   
  With the LCD-3 (4-pin) - my first impression was "Wow". It does not always mean that much, but there was something about the way it did the bass. The mids were just warmish and felt very immideate, and it was all accurate, smooth and delicious. Plenty of headroom, without being edgy. I have always had kind of a prejudice against Bryston thinking it is a bit efgy, but dynamic. The BHA-1 was more "smooth and dynamic."
   
  When I connected the HD650, I got an unexpected new "Wow" - and kept feeling that way. It was a terrific. I rarely switch from LCD-3 to the HD650 and think "Wow." I must be emphasize that this was not because the LCD-3 didn't sound great with the BHA-1 - but the HD650 just sounds amazing on BHA-1. It was sort of perfect.
   
  BHA-1 is an amp I could live well with I think.  It's a lot less impressive on the RMS watts specifications than the Mjolnir, but for the dynamics it is after all not continuous power delivery that is important, but how quickly the power is delivered come. Bryston has got a good reputation in this respect, to say the least. And I think they have put some of this in the BHA-1 - in a surprinsingly smooth manner.
   
  The volume control was maintained between 8 and 9:30, and since it started at 7, I felt that there is quite a bit to go on. And this was with the gain set to "low". The output level is lower on the TRS plug I think (don't quote me on that) - probably something with balanced vs unbalanced. The source was balanced (Cary CD player)


----------



## Solude

Single ended would be 6dB quieter since its half the voltage.  Here's hoping they get working on a BHA-2 now that Bryston knows the headphone market has money in it


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> I just spent an hour with the BHA-1, and FWIW , here's some intitial impressions:
> 
> With the LCD-3 (4-pin) - my first impression was "Wow". It does not always mean that much, but there was something about the way it did the bass. The mids were just warmish and felt very immideate, and it was all accurate, smooth and delicious. Plenty of headroom, without being edgy. I have always had kind of a prejudice against Bryston thinking it is a bit efgy, but dynamic. The BHA-1 was more "smooth and dynamic."
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Can you compare it to the Mj?


----------



## ardilla

Of course! Until I have actually heard the Mjolnir, I can say that the BHA-1 looks slightly flatter, maybe.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Of course! Until I have actually heard the Mjolnir, I can say that the BHA-1 looks slightly flatter, maybe.


 
   
   
  Looks flatter


----------



## Loevhagen

Hope flatter isn't a complex misspelling of:


----------



## James Tanner

BHA-1 Review


----------



## ardilla

Hi James!
   
  Could you tell us how the volume is regulated in the BHA-1? 
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> BHA-1 Review


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





loevhagen said:


> Hope flatter isn't a complex misspelling of:


 
   
   
  Flat

   
  Flatter

   
   
   
   
  Flattened

   
  Flattered

   
   

   

    
   
  http://www.wordwebonline.com/en/FLAT


----------



## James Tanner

Hi
   
  Its a Nobel potentiometer laser trimmed to 1/4 dB
   
  james


----------



## Loevhagen

That's explosive.


----------



## ardilla

One of these? http://www.nobleusa.com/rotary.html
   
  I found about 8-9 o'clock comfortable listening with the LCD-3 (high gain, XLR inputs) - why did you tune it this way (this loud)? As I understand it, pots generally not sound their best at the lower end, since the signal has to go through more of that pot resistance (or whatever you tech-guys calls it ,)  
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Its a Nobel potentiometer laser trimmed to 1/4 dB
> 
> james


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> One of these? http://www.nobleusa.com/rotary.html
> 
> I found about 8-9 o'clock comfortable listening with the LCD-3 (high gain, XLR inputs) - why did you tune it this way (this loud)? As I understand it, pots generally not sound their best at the lower end, since the signal has to go through more of that pot resistance (or whatever you tech-guys calls it ,)


 
   
  The Noble is very linear throughout is range and it is one of the reasons we chose it.  I can get a more 'engineering' answer if that helps.
   
  james


----------



## ardilla

Bring it on! Why did you choose a sliding pot? Why not a stepped attenuator, resistor-ladder or whatever alternatives there are?
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> The Noble is very linear throughout is range and it is one of the reasons we chose it. * I can get a more 'engineering' answer if that helps*.
> 
> james


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> BHA-1 Review


 
   
  "The most obvious sign that something special is going on is the row of three *DIN sockets* next to the 1/4-inch headphone jack on the front panel." LOL This is so embarrassing, calling XLR connectors DIN... what planet is this Phil Gold from?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> "The most obvious sign that something special is going on is the row of three *DIN sockets* next to the 1/4-inch headphone jack on the front panel." LOL This is so embarrassing, calling XLR connectors DIN... what planet is this Phil Gold from?


 
   
  I asked and  he tells me his British roots!!!
   
  james


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> I asked and  he tells me his British roots!!!
> 
> james


 
   
  From the people who call fries - "chips".


----------



## Armaegis

Is that what y'all fancy people call dem 'tater sticks?


----------



## MJM58

How does the Bryston Balanced Head amp sound with Beyer T1's? Is it a good match?


----------



## CanDude

Now I finally have my BHA-1 after 11 weeks of waiting! First BHA-1 in Sweden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got everything I ordered, _except_ the locking mechanisms on XLR connectors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Feels kind of "naked" without locking XLRs, but I’ll get used to it I guess...
   
  Initial impression is that BHA-1 sounds a little bit "fuller" or "richer" than my EAR909. More impressions to come. Maybe I’m imaging but I prefer the hi-gain setting with LCD-3, it’s like it has a little bit more power (sound wise), clarity and "oomph" than the corresponding volume setting on low-gain.
   
  It’s very nice to have a real volume pot instead of a coarse stepped attenuator (that is either too low or too high).  I set the volume with balanced LCD-3 @ approx. 9 o’clock with hi-gain and driven by Lynx Hilo balanced +4dBV (if I understand it correctly BHA-1 should be able to handle this level).
   
  I must comment on how similar the Lynx Hilo built-in HP amp’s sound signature (or rather lack of) is to BHA-1! I guess both got it right. It’s sad that you HP maniacs seem to have missed this excellent DAC.
   
  How much burn-in does my brai... BHA-1 need?
   
  Wow, "Lean Down" from Ilya’s album "Fathoms Deep", 24-bit FLAC, sounds soooo good with this setup! (with the 112dB redline monitor plugin of course, otherwise it’s the usual HP mess)


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





candude said:


> Now I finally have my BHA-1 after 11 weeks of waiting! First BHA-1 in Sweden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Let it burn in while in use.  What you see is what you get. IMO


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





candude said:


> Now I finally have my BHA-1 after 11 weeks of waiting! First BHA-1 in Sweden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If your area is like mine, the snow is faling and its time for a winter of headphone action! Great way to burn in a new piece of gear....


----------



## PeterK53

My BHA-1 is to be delivered tomorrow and will used with my brand new LCD-2s. So now I have some cable connection questions.
I did scan through the 48 pages to this thread but did not find any clear info on my question.

My LCD-2s have the factory cable with the 1/4" plug. With the BHA-1 amp, what are the benefits and drawbacks of the various connections available for my cans? Will there be noticable advantages to the XLR connections? Is there any difference to using the single stereo 4 pin XLR versus the two 3 pin XLR connections? I don't own the proper XLR cables to test this out myself so would love some education on this.  Thanks!


----------



## basman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> No that is not normal - email Mike Pickett at Bryston - we may have to have a look at your unit.
> mpickett@bryston.com
> ...


 
  Hi James,
   
  Got it sorted. The low hum was due to my voltage regulator which is too close to my amp. It's a good thing I didn't send out the amp for inspection.
   
  Thanks,
  Jon


----------



## Maxvla

peterk53 said:


> My BHA-1 is to be delivered tomorrow and will used with my brand new LCD-2s. So now I have some cable connection questions.
> I did scan through the 48 pages to this thread but did not find any clear info on my question.
> My LCD-2s have the factory cable with the 1/4" plug. With the BHA-1 amp, what are the benefits and drawbacks of the various connections available for my cans? Will there be noticable advantages to the XLR connections? Is there any difference to using the single stereo 4 pin XLR versus the two 3 pin XLR connections? I don't own the proper XLR cables to test this out myself so would love some education on this.  Thanks!



Balanced will sound significantly better on this amp. Not sure why, but the unbalanced output just doesn't sound that good. XLR headphone outputs are the same quality, so use 4 pin if you can. It makes cables cheaper to buy and easier to use. The first balanced headphone amplifiers had 2 x 3 pin outputs, but that has changed to 4 pin as the standard (thankfully).


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I just got it for the weekend. I am so happy to have a chance to check it out. TONEAudio will review it in the upcoming issue. 


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/uzF0lOL9HRo[/VIDEO]


----------



## Maxvla

Nice video. Gave you a thumbs up. That 19" faceplate looks a little goofy. Glad I went 17".


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





basman said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Got it sorted. The low hum was due to my voltage regulator which is too close to my amp. It's a good thing I didn't send out the amp for inspection.
> 
> ...


 
  Great news Jon
   
  james


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Nice video. Gave you a thumbs up. That 19" faceplate looks a little goofy. Glad I went 17".


 
   
  I ordered 19" rack mountable faceplate, got a 17" faceplate with separate rack angles (that's the way Bryston delivers it according to the distributor). This is perfect, if I want to rack mount it I put on the rack angles, otherwise the faceplate doesn't take any extra space.


----------



## CanDude

Initial impressions last. BHA-1 and EAR909 are very close, but BHA-1 has more "body" to its sound while EAR909 is a little bit harder or "clearer", a more "smiley" presentation that initially may be more impressive, even more dynamic. But BHA-1 makes tiny room reverb details more noticeable and "connects" you more with the music. Some would maybe say that BHA-1 puts life into the music while EAR909 is more boring. Since BHA-1 is so close to the sound of the built-in HP amp of Lynx Hilo I judge BHA-1 to have the correct representation. Canada - Sweden 1 - 0.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I wonder how a Bryston dac would stack against my Ayre, or a dCS. My Dealer holds Bryston days in high esteem, and they sell dCS, ect.


----------



## preproman

They have a brand new DAC that's either just came out or is not out yet.  Suppose to be pretty good.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

I might go back to testing this amp with the HD600s that I had all but given up on in favor of the PS1000s. They seem to have their own merits.


----------



## Hubert481

Maybe i could not find it, but until now, i did not find anyone using a Fostex TH-900 und BHA-1 ?


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





candude said:


> Initial impressions last. BHA-1 and EAR909 are very close, but BHA-1 has more "body" to its sound while EAR909 is a little bit harder or "clearer", a more "smiley" presentation that initially may be more impressive, even more dynamic. But BHA-1 makes tiny room reverb details more noticeable and "connects" you more with the music. Some would maybe say that BHA-1 puts life into the music while EAR909 is more boring. Since BHA-1 is so close to the sound of the built-in HP amp of Lynx Hilo I judge BHA-1 to have the correct representation. *Canada - Sweden 1 - 0.*


 
  Instantly thinks about hockey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  God I miss hockey this year... it's tough being a canadian right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  At least we have Bryston to cater to us headphone addicts during the winter!


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Instantly thinks about hockey


 
   
  I was expecting that...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Instantly thinks about hockey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  +1


----------



## James Tanner

sorry


----------



## Namkung

Thinking of picking this amp up soon from a retailer in Toronto. He could get it for me at 1200 
But Ive read in another recent thread that the single ended output of the BHA-1 was not very good with the HD800s.
Is this true? From what I've read, there should be no difference in sound quality at all between the SE and the balanced outputs. I believe this is what Bryston has said as well.


----------



## ardilla

I tried the LCD-3 balanced and unblanced with no obvious differende in quality. Several people like the BHA1 with the HD800
  Quote: 





namkung said:


> Thinking of picking this amp up soon from a retailer in Toronto. He could get it for me at 1200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Namkung

ardilla said:


> I tried the LCD-3 balanced and unblanced with no obvious differende in quality. Several people like the BHA1 with the HD800




Great. Thank you for your input. Yes, I have read from this very thread a lot of positive comments regarding the BHA-1 with the HD800s. I just hope they were listening with the SE output haha.
Can't wait to get my hands on one of these..


----------



## Maxvla

namkung said:


> Thinking of picking this amp up soon from a retailer in Toronto. He could get it for me at 1200
> But Ive read in another recent thread that the single ended output of the BHA-1 was not very good with the HD800s.
> Is this true? From what I've read, there should be no difference in sound quality at all between the SE and the balanced outputs. I believe this is what Bryston has said as well.



Single ended indeed is not that good. A few people have commented on this.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'll second this, but be the voice that tells you not to pair the HD800s with it. Some have really enjoyed it (Maxvla included), but it made me remember why I was worried about the HD800's sound in the first place. 
   
  I found it harsh with quite a few things I tried it with. It's detailed, and accurate, but it just icepicked my ears over and over. Maybe at very low levels, but I don't listen that loud and still had this issue.
   
  Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Single ended indeed is not that good. A few people have commented on this.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  Have 3 superb reviews coming over the next week - here is one in Polish and the next two will be English.


----------



## Senn-Fi

I have the HD800 and it sounds fantastic with the BHA-1.  That being said, I prefer listening to the HD-800 with the WA-22 a little.  I do use my HD-800 balanced with a Cardas copper cable.  I have also listened to it single ended with the stock cable, and find that it is a bit harsher in the top end like people say.  I am not sure whether this has more to do with the silver plated copper cable or the single end part.  I did order some silver wire (Neotech & Mundorf) off of ebay to build some more cables with to determine whether silver sounds good with the HD800 or if it doesn't make any difference at all (which is my baseline bias, but I am going to remain open minded about it).  My suspicion is that the difference has more to do with the balanced output than the actual wire.  
   
  With my HE-6, the difference between the balanced and SE is more dramatic using the same cable with or w/o 1/4" adaptor.
   
  It by no means sounds bad with the stock cable and 1/4" adaptor.  But when you do a comparison, the balanced definitely makes a noticeable improvement.  I think the reason people say the SE sounds "bad" is because they are comparing it to the balanced.  IMHO, a better way to say it is the 1/4" sounds "good", the balanced sounds "better".  
   
  All of the above is based upon using a balanced source.  I am not sure how using a non-balanced source would affect it.  If you look at what Bruno Putzey's has to say though, even if you are using a balanced source, you can get most of the benefit of the balanced input by using a RCA-XLR cable converter.  Again, I haven't tried that and don't plan to, as I have noted a significant improvement between balanced and unbalanced on everything I have compared side by side.
   
  You can easily change the stock cable to balanced if you want for about $8 by taking off the stock 1/4" TRS plug and putting a 4 pin balanced XLR on it.


----------



## ardilla

My guess is that those aren't HD800 fans to begin with, and might be sensitive to the HD800's piercing way of presentation.. (  I couldnt live with the HD800 ). Since it is a balanced amp, there must be some sort of conversion to make the SE output - maybe that conversion is extra bad with the HD800 specifically, or maybe the HD800 is more sensitive to crosstalk tor  whatever , maybe it is a cable issue (??) - but I am not the person to ask neither advanced questions on amp topology nor the issues of "balanced" headphones - actually I find balanced audio annoying, just makes life more complicated. 
   
  I did, however, enjoy the HD650 *immensly *single ended with the BHA-1. So much, in fact, I thought I'd might buy it just for the HD650 - single ended 
   
  Quote: 





namkung said:


> Great. Thank you for your input. Yes, I have read from this very thread a lot of positive comments regarding the BHA-1 with the HD800s. I just hope they were listening with the SE output haha.
> Can't wait to get my hands on one of these..


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> I did, however, enjoy the HD650 *immensly *single ended with the BHA-1. So much, in fact, I thought I'd might buy it just for the HD650 - single ended


 
  Really? I did not enjoy the HD650's I owned going through single ended at all. I found it to be better with my 4 pin cable, but it was also a better cable.
   
  I also do not enjoy the HD650 that much, but do love the BHA-1


----------



## ardilla

I didn't try it with 4 pin cable. I am a HD650 fanboy, though. If it sounds even better with 4 pin: Terrific!
   
  Do you use the HE-6 with the BHA? It's very counter.intuitive, since the BHA is rated that low in wattage..
  Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Really? I did not enjoy the HD650's I owned going through single ended at all. I found it to be better with my 4 pin cable, but it was also a better cable.
> 
> I also do not enjoy the HD650 that much, but do love the BHA-1


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I also do not enjoy the HD650 that much, but do love the BHA-1


 
   
  There is a reason old HD650 fans are now LCD-2 fans...


----------



## Lan647

solude said:


> There is a reason old HD650 fans are now LCD-2 fans...




Yeah, those extra dB's below 40hz


----------



## HiFiGuy528

I didn't get enough time with it to make any comments about the sound.  I hope to get one to review and compare to my reference Lehmann Audio Black Cube Linear.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

James,

I am still using my PS1000 Grado's unbalanced. Do you think I should have my dealer put a balanced connector on there?


----------



## BlackstoneJD

hifiguy528 said:


> I didn't get enough time with it to make any comments about the sound.  I hope to get one to review and compare to my reference Lehmann Audio Black Cube Linear.




I found it was like a Linear with more guts. The linear had more sparkle but it was a little thin sounding compared to the Bryston.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Fr you guys wo feel theHd800 is piercing, what do you think of the PS1000 Grado?


----------



## rated1975

james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Have 3 superb reviews coming over the next week - here is one in Polish




Care to offer us the english translation James?


----------



## ardilla

Even worse..
  Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Fr you guys wo feel theHd800 is piercing, what do you think of the PS1000 Grado?


----------



## dleblanc343

ardilla said:


> I didn't try it with 4 pin cable. I am a HD650 fanboy, though. If it sounds even better with 4 pin: Terrific!
> 
> Do you use the HE-6 with the BHA? It's very counter.intuitive, since the BHA is rated that low in wattage..



No i do not. It does get any head amp time at all really. 

Sometimes I'll plug it in the mojo for a easy half hour listen though


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> My guess is that those aren't HD800 fans to begin with, and might be sensitive to the HD800's piercing way of presentation.. (  I couldnt live with the HD800 ). Since it is a balanced amp, there must be some sort of conversion to make the SE output - maybe that conversion is extra bad with the HD800 specifically, or maybe the HD800 is more sensitive to crosstalk tor  whatever , maybe it is a cable issue (??) - but I am not the person to ask neither advanced questions on amp topology nor the issues of "balanced" headphones - actually I find balanced audio annoying, just makes life more complicated.
> 
> I did, however, enjoy the HD650 *immensly *single ended with the BHA-1. So much, in fact, I thought I'd might buy it just for the HD650 - single ended


 
   
  The SE output is simply one half of the balanced output.
  The BHA- 1 is designed to drive headphones either SE or balanced witout any special tricks or compromise.
  Got this right off the schematic.
  If people prefer this amp with balanced output, what can I say? They like what they like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  BTW, the manual states that this amp outputs 6 Watts per channel into 32 Ohms.


----------



## ardilla

Quote: 





chris j said:


> The SE output is simply one half of the balanced output.
> The BHA- 1 is designed to drive headphones either SE or balanced witout any special tricks or compromise.
> Got this right off the schematic.
> If people prefer this amp with balanced output, what can I say? They like what they like!
> ...


 
   
  It states _Maximum _6W...
   
  Here's some number quotes http://bryston.com/products/power_amps/BHA-1.html
   
   
*Load @ 600 Ohms:*
  Hi - 10.9V Out @ 001% Power 200 mW
  Lo - 5.45 V Out @ 001% Power 50 mW
  Lo - 2.50 V Out @ 001% Power 10 mW
  Lo - 788 mV Out @ 001%¹ Power 1 mW
   
*Load @ 300 Ohms:*
  Hi - 10.8 V Out @ 001% Power 390 mW
  Lo - 5.40 V Out @ 001% Power 50 mW
  Lo - 1.79 V Out @ 001% Power 10 mW
  Lo - 583 mV Out @ 001%¹ Power 1 mW
   
*Load @ 80 Ohms:*
  Hi - 10.4 V Out @ 002% Power 1.35 W
  Lo - 5.20 V Out @ 001% Power 383 mW
  Lo - 887 mV Out @ 001% Power 10 mW
  Lo - 345 mV Out @ 003% Power 1 mW
   
*Load @ 32 Ohms:*
  Hi - 9.65 V Out @ 0.150% Power 2.9 W²
  Lo - 4.84 V Out @ 002% Power 732 mW
  Lo - 578 mV Out @ 001%¹ Power 10 mW
  Lo - 185 m V Out @ 005%¹ Power 1 mW
  Lo - 4.00 V Out @ 001% Power 500 mW³


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> It states _Maximum _6W...
> 
> Here's some number quotes http://bryston.com/products/power_amps/BHA-1.html
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, I've seen that. But thanks for the link.
  Unfortunately the manual does not explicitly state the distortion at 6 Watts @ 32 Ohms.
  At this power level, output voltage is still only 13.8 Vrms, i.e. 20 Volts peak, 40 Volts pk-pk.
  Output current is 433 mAmps rms.
  So this may be referring to current clipping......just a SWAG on my part!


----------



## sbleam

James,

I am really enjoying my BHA1 with my Grado PS1000 fed from the 4 pin single balanced. I am now feeding a nice pair of NHT pro monitors from the balanced XLRs as well. As my BHA1 was purchased in early 2012 it does not have the rear XLR outputs - what would be the upgrade cost to add these to my BHA1 ? I am assuming the sound quality is exact same as front XLR outputs - so mainly an aesthetic thing. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





sbleam said:


> James,
> I am really enjoying my BHA1 with my Grado PS1000 fed from the 4 pin single balanced. I am now feeding a nice pair of NHT pro monitors from the balanced XLRs as well. As my BHA1 was purchased in early 2012 it does not have the rear XLR outputs - what would be the upgrade cost to add these to my BHA1 ? I am assuming the sound quality is exact same as front XLR outputs - so mainly an aesthetic thing. Thanks for any feedback.


 
  Hi sbleam
   
  Not sure what the price would be as the chassis would need changing I think - email Mike Pickett at Bryston and he should be able to give you an idea.
  mpickett@bryston.com
   
  I have used the Grado 1000's at a number of audio shows with the BHA-1 and they are a big hit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  james


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Quote: 





sbleam said:


> James,
> I am really enjoying my BHA1 with my Grado PS1000 fed from the 4 pin single balanced. I am now feeding a nice pair of NHT pro monitors from the balanced XLRs as well. As my BHA1 was purchased in early 2012 it does not have the rear XLR outputs - what would be the upgrade cost to add these to my BHA1 ? I am assuming the sound quality is exact same as front XLR outputs - so mainly an aesthetic thing. Thanks for any feedback.


 
  Did you ever compare the PS1000 single ended to balanced? I am considering making that switch. What is the difference?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Did you ever compare the PS1000 single ended to balanced? I am considering making that switch. What is the difference?


 
   
  Yes - go with the Balanced out as it gives you twice the voltage swing as single ended.  
   
  james


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Yes - go with the Balanced out as it gives you twice the voltage swing as single ended.
> 
> james


 
   
  Hi James,
   
  I guess one of English reviews is from the December 2012 issue of Hi Fi News?
   
  C


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I guess one of English reviews is from the December 2012 issue of Hi Fi News?
> 
> C


 
   
  Thanks!
   
  james


----------



## sbleam

BlackStoneJD,
   
  Yea the balanced was much more powerful sound -- my only problem --- just to powerful. I rarely get above 8-9 o'clock when listening on the Grado's. I can run the pair of monitors above and still have enough power for my PS1000, but the sound is excellent for both. I just cannot see anyone getting the BHA1 above 10-11 o'clock -- at least I have not on anything I own (headphones or monitor speakers).
   
  James - thanks for the tip I will email Mike Pickett -- but if you are right -- likely not worth th cost. Just keep the cables all clean up front for the monitors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
   
  Shawn


----------



## preproman

What do you have the gain switch on High or Low?


----------



## Solude

It only has a high and damn high setting  5x, 10x, 10v into a can that gives 98dB at 1mW is ouchies


----------



## preproman

Yeah but low gain setting into that same "can" is much more pleasant than the Mjolnir.


----------



## ardilla

solude said:


> It only has a high and damn high setting  5x, 10x...




Very true. But still I found it great with the HD650 with the volume at 8:30


----------



## Hubert481

Sound is much better with volume at 12:00
Therefore you should use a preamp for the Bryston, to use a lower signal and turn the power-control to 12:00


----------



## Chris J

hubert481 said:


> Sound is much better with volume at 12:00
> Therefore you should use a preamp for the Bryston, to use a lower signal and turn the power-control to 12:00




Why would it sound better with the volume at 12:00?


----------



## zenpunk

I have previously read that most attenuators measure best electrically (most transparent) at 180 degree from fully close.


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Why would it sound better with the volume at 12:00?


 
   
  I'm normally not fully awake until 12:00...


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> I'm normally not fully awake until 12:00...


 





   
  james


----------



## Hubert481

Don,t know.
Check it out, and you will see/hear.
It is not typical for bryston, also other amps (e.g. Violectric) sound better at position 12


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  The volume control we use in the BHA-1 is 'laser trimmed' to be accurate within 1/4dB throughout its rotation.  From 7 o'clock to 11 o'clock  there is a smaller gain (volume) change than between 11 and 3 o'clock to allow for more efficient phones being used at the lower settings.
   
  Also remember the Bryston BHA-1 runs pure Class A so the volume control is actually a volume 'attenuator' - so full volume has no more or less distortion than minimum volume settings.
   
  james


----------



## Hubert481

Using the Fostex TH-900 (25 Ohm) and low GAIN, volume control is not easy using a 0dB signal via XLR.
A lowlow Gain would be useful therefore.
So i use mdac with -20dB

Using this setting, it sounds awesome!


----------



## zenpunk

Interesting, so any distortion or other negative impact introduced by the pot is constant and doesn't depend on its position? Common sense would suggest a fully open attenuator is  closer to no pot in the signal path so optimal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @Hubert,
  I started using my Dac and Class A headphone amp with no attenuation and only use jRiver internal 64bit volume control and quite enjoy it. Though I am still not 100% sure if it really make a difference. Could all be in my head


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Thanks!
> 
> james


 
   
  Wow!
  I  had always thought (or assumed) the manufacturer knew about the review before it was released?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





zenpunk said:


> Interesting, so any distortion or other negative impact introduced by the pot is constant and doesn't depend on its position? Common sense would suggest a fully open attenuator is  closer to no pot in the signal path so optimal


 
   
  Hi
   
  Correct but full open would not work of course due to excessive gain.
   
  james


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Wow!
> I  had always thought (or assumed) the manufacturer knew about the review before it was released?


 
   
  Not always - depends on the magazine.  Some like Stereophile will send you just the technical details for any corrections and some send you the complete review if they have a Manufacturers comment section.  Most British reviews do not send you anything which is a problem in my opinion as many times they get things incorrect and there is no way to offer the correction in the same issue or before printing.
   
  james


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Not always - depends on the magazine.  Some like Stereophile will send you just the technical details for any corrections and some send you the complete review if they have a Manufacturers comment section.  Most British reviews do not send you anything which is a problem in my opinion as many times they get things incorrect and there is no way to offer the correction in the same issue or before printing.
> 
> james


 
   
  Oh, oh!   Now you've done it!
  I'm going to have to re-read to see if I can try to spot an errors!  LOL! 
  One thing I noticed, the reviewer did not use any balanced headphones.
   
  I'm surprised they don't do any fact checking.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'll have to keep that in mind when I read the British reviews.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Oh, oh!   Now you've done it!
> I'm going to have to re-read to see if I can try to spot an errors!  LOL!
> One thing I noticed, the reviewer did not use any balanced headphones.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was surprised as well - I told our distributor in England that to me it seemed like 1/2 a review.  I have been told that in the UK they are not that much into headphones - or maybe the magazine reviewers are not???
   
  james


----------



## johnnybrick

My BHA-1 is getting very, very lonely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.......do you have another batch of BDA-2's ready to leave the factory soon James?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





johnnybrick said:


> My BHA-1 is getting very, very lonely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hi,
   
  Yes we have been shipping the BDA-2's for about 3 weeks now.  as of Friday we were still 66 backordered so it will depend on when it was ordered.
   
  james


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes we have been shipping the BDA-2's for about 3 weeks now.  as of Friday we were still 66 backordered so it will depend on when it was ordered.
> 
> james


 
   
   
  Where's the link to the product and the spec?
   
  Are there any reviews on it yet?
   
  How much?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Where's the link to the product and the spec?
> 
> Are there any reviews on it yet?
> 
> How much?


 
   
  No reviews yet - too new - Stereophile has one in the works. - I thought people did not trust reviewers anymore (LOL)
   
   

   
   
  http://bryston.com/products/digital_audio/BDA-2.html
   
  james


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> No reviews yet - too new - Stereophile has one in the works. - I thought people did not trust reviewers anymore (LOL)
> 
> james


 
   
  We don't
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Just want to get a feel for it.
   
  Is there a inside photo?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





preproman said:


> We don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  No inside photo - looks close to the BDA-1 inside other than the async USB circuit we added.
   
  james
   
  PS - I guess we should stop this as it is a headphone thread.


----------



## johnnybrick

james tanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes we have been shipping the BDA-2's for about 3 weeks now.  as of Friday we were still 66 backordered so it will depend on when it was ordered.
> 
> james




I placed the order the first week of December James. I'm hopeful I'm in the top 10-20 of the 66 on the list.


----------



## jackiedh

For James Tanner--
   
  James I have a question for you--If I am using the *BHA 1 as a PRE AMP* going to an Amp that also has a Volume Control knob what is the best way to set the Two Volume controls?
   
  Set the Amp Volume Control wide open and use BHA for Volume control?
   
  Set the Amp Volume Control at some specific point and still use the BHA Volume knob for overall control?
   
  Set the BHA Volume Control at some specific point and use the Amp's Volume Control for overall Volume control?
   
  Appreciate your assistance with this...
   
  In Advance---
   
  Thanks
   
  Jack


----------



## James Tanner

jackiedh said:


> For James Tanner--
> 
> James I have a question for you--If I am using the *BHA 1 as a PRE AMP* going to an Amp that also has a Volume Control knob what is the best way to set the Two Volume controls?
> 
> ...




Hi 

Generally for best noise floor you want the Amp at unity gain - do the specks show where on the volume control on the amp that is?

James


----------



## jackiedh

James--No they don't--
   
  Jack


----------



## James Tanner

jackiedh said:


> James--No they don't--
> 
> Jack
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Solude

Chris is correct.  5+5 is still 10 in 2013   Explains the HD800 love too.  Not high enough to mess with dampening but high enough to fill out the bottom ever so slightly.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Chris is correct.  5+5 is still 10 in 2013   Explains the HD800 love too.  Not high enough to mess with dampening but high enough to fill out the bottom ever so slightly.


 
   
   
  What?
  I'm correct?
  And is it really 2013?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just kidding, man!
   
  Happy Year folks!
   
  P.S. I love it when a bottom is filled out ever so slightly but that's a topic for another forum.


----------



## James Tanner

chris j said:


> Low levels of feedbeck generally mean higher distortion, less linearity. It is true that less feedback means higher output impedance.
> 
> _*I am referencing a preliminary owner's manual, so this information may be out of date.*_
> The output impedance of the BHA-1 is 10 Ohms for both SE and balanced outputs.
> ...




Hi Folks

Yes the output impedance is 2 and 4 ohms. The early manual is incorrect. 

James


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks
> Yes the output impedance is 2 and 4 ohms. The early manual is incorrect.
> James


 
  Sounds pretty low to me! Thanks for the update.
   
  Is the output still capacitor coupled?
  thx, C


----------



## Solude

Looks like it...


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Looks like it...


 
  Yes it does,
  but I don't know how old that copy of the BHA-1 is.........don't hurt to ask.........


----------



## Solude

Going to take a wild guess that based on the date on the PCB... June 2012   It a Rev3 as well since it has the XLR pre-outs as well.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> Going to take a wild guess that based on the date on the PCB... June 2012   It a Rev3 as well since it has the XLR pre-outs as well.


 
   
  On the contrary!
  I would argue that...........um........uh...............I think................in my opinion................um...............I forgot what I was going to say.


----------



## Maxvla

chris j said:


> Where did you get these numbers from?
> Has Bryston reduced the output impedance since the preliminary manual was issued?



Quoting a post from James Tanner on AudioCircle.


----------



## ardilla

Which rev. of the BHA-1 is the best one?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





solude said:


> Going to take a wild guess that based on the date on the PCB... June 2012   It a Rev3 as well since it has the XLR pre-outs as well.


----------



## Solude

Rev4 which included an extra unit that was drop shipped to me /manlypose  Wouldn't that be nice


----------



## ardilla

So you want a BHA-1, now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





solude said:


> Rev4 which included an extra unit that was drop shipped to me /manlypose  Wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Solude

I'd certainly give it a fair shake if one crossed my door.  But no, my next headamp is the FirstWatt F3 /facepalm  I need help   Also expecting my B22 and GS-X late February.


----------



## ardilla

You are not alone  
  Quote: 





solude said:


> I'd certainly give it a fair shake if one crossed my door.  But no, my next headamp is the FirstWatt F3 /facepalm  I need help   Also expecting my B22 and GS-X late February.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> I'd certainly give it a fair shake if one crossed my door.  But no, my next headamp is the FirstWatt F3 /facepalm  I need help   Also expecting my B22 and GS-X late February.


 
   
   
  F1 / F1J / Dual F4s
   
  All current driven amps..


----------



## Solude

F3 already on route and I think it's 2.5A class A bias will be sufficient


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> F3 already on route and I think it's 2.5A class A bias will be sufficient


 
   
   
  For the LCD-3s?


----------



## Solude

Nods.  Works out to about 3W at the 60ish ohm of the LCD series.  And I can turn off the fireplace


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





solude said:


> Nods.  Works out to about 3W at the 60ish ohm of the LCD series.  And I can turn off the fireplace


 
   
   
  Heck yeah - way more than enough....  Using the volume control on the PWD2 or a preamp?


----------



## Solude

Fingers crossed the PWD2 will work.  I ran it into my Dynaudio monitors and it was usable.  Even at 50% things weren't 'loud'.  Worse case I have the B22, Peak and GS-X I can use /facepalm


----------



## James Tanner

KLAO
   
  BRYSTON BHA-1 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER
   
*Constratulations to James, Bryston, & owners of the BHA-1 for the product of the year 2012 award given by ToneAudio*
   
  There's just a preview in Tone's current issue, though.


----------



## James Tanner




----------



## Solude

James,
   
  Is Rev3 on the outside, PCB R6 on the inside, the newest revision?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





solude said:


> James,
> 
> Is Rev3 on the outside, PCB R6 on the inside, the newest revision?


 
   
  Engineering tells me R8 is the latest revision.
   
  james


----------



## Hubert481

From 1247 it is REV 3
How to detect internal R ?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





hubert481 said:


> From 1247 it is REV 3
> Now: REV 8
> This means 5 revisionsteps within 6 weeks
> Is there a specific reason?


 
   
  As we go along most of the changes just make things easier for production and of course added feature changes such as the Balanced Outputs etc.
   
  james


----------



## Hubert481

Sorry, i guess, i mixed REV and R


----------



## jtinto

Wow James
  Really can't wait to try one now


----------



## R Giskard

I had a good listen to this amplifier yesterday and I must say it is excellent. I am curious though, once the power switch is flipped on, there is a delay of a second or so after which I can hear a slight click inside and only then the amplifier is really turned on. I assume this is the input switching circuit or perhaps a slight offset usually required by amplifiers operating in pure class A. Would anyone comment on this?


----------



## DTrewwye

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> I had a good listen to this amplifier yesterday and I must say it is excellent. I am curious though, once the power switch is flipped on, there is a delay of a second or so after which I can hear a slight click inside and only then the amplifier is really turned on. I assume this is the input switching circuit or perhaps a slight offset usually required by amplifiers operating in pure class A. Would anyone comment on this?


 
  Possibly a relay?


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> I had a good listen to this amplifier yesterday and I must say it is excellent. I am curious though, once the power switch is flipped on, there is a delay of a second or so after which I can hear a slight click inside and only then the amplifier is really turned on. I assume this is the input switching circuit or perhaps a slight offset usually required by amplifiers operating in pure class A. Would anyone comment on this?


 
   
  This would be a relay picking up.
  My guess is this delay allows the amp to stabilize before the amp output is connected to your headphones.
  I don't see what this has to do with Class A operation.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  Correct - it is a relay to make sure all is right with the world before engaging output power.
   
  james


----------



## Hubert481

james tanner said:


> As we go along most of the changes just make things easier for production and of course added feature changes such as the Balanced Outputs etc.
> 
> james



Balanced output is already included in REV 3


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





hubert481 said:


> Balanced output is already included in REV 3


 
   
  Any serial number beyond 100 includes the Balanced outs.
   
  james


----------



## James Tanner

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/bryston-bha-1-fully-balanced-headphone-amplifier


----------



## CanDude

@ James, I ordered my BHA-1 with locking mechanism on XLR connectors, i.e. on all five female XLR connectors, but didn’t get it. Now I’ve received two Neutrik Push levers from the distributor via the dealer. I’ve found instructions on how to _remove_ the lever (http://www.neutrik.com/en/support/faq/can-the-latch-of-a-xlr-chassis-connector-be-removed-and-replaced) but I don’t know if I can mount it just by pushing the lever into the XLR connector from the outside. I don’t want to destroy the XLR connectors and thus need to send my BHA-1 back to the dealer/distributor. Any advice?
   
  IMO all BHA-1 should have locking mechanisms on the input XLR connectors at the back. It can be optional for the front connectors.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Just Ordered.
   
  Hoping this is the last headphone amp I'll need! Very Excited...


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





candude said:


> @ James, I ordered my BHA-1 with locking mechanism on XLR connectors, i.e. on all five female XLR connectors, but didn’t get it. Now I’ve received two Neutrik Push levers from the distributor via the dealer. I’ve found instructions on how to _remove_ the lever (http://www.neutrik.com/en/support/faq/can-the-latch-of-a-xlr-chassis-connector-be-removed-and-replaced) but I don’t know if I can mount it just by pushing the lever into the XLR connector from the outside. I don’t want to destroy the XLR connectors and thus need to send my BHA-1 back to the dealer/distributor. Any advice?
> 
> IMO all BHA-1 should have locking mechanisms on the input XLR connectors at the back. It can be optional for the front connectors.


 
   
  Yes I would say make sure the person adding the locks is qualified to do so.
   
  james


----------



## Hubert481

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> Just Ordered.
> 
> Hoping this is the last headphone amp I'll need! Very Excited...


 







 it is -  dreams came true, starting from the first second!


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





hubert481 said:


> it is -  dreams came true, starting from the first second!


 

 Seeing that you're driving a K1000 and TH900, I'll consider my SP-1 well fed.  I'll have to balance them some day


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





candude said:


> @ James, I ordered my BHA-1 with locking mechanism on XLR connectors, i.e. on all five female XLR connectors, but didn’t get it. Now I’ve received two Neutrik Push levers from the distributor via the dealer. I’ve found instructions on how to _remove_ the lever (http://www.neutrik.com/en/support/faq/can-the-latch-of-a-xlr-chassis-connector-be-removed-and-replaced) but I don’t know if I can mount it just by pushing the lever into the XLR connector from the outside. I don’t want to destroy the XLR connectors and thus need to send my BHA-1 back to the dealer/distributor. Any advice?
> 
> IMO all BHA-1 should have locking mechanisms on the input XLR connectors at the back. It can be optional for the front connectors.


 
   
  I am interested in this as well. Are there part numbers for these locks? And is it possible to get a lock for the front 4 pin connector?


----------



## Solude

Locking is a good way to destroy either the amp, cable or headphone.  Non locking is a safety feature, while locking is only needed if you plan to strain it which is a bad idea.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> I am interested in this as well. Are there part numbers for these locks? And is it possible to get a lock for the front 4 pin connector?


 
   
  Hi
   
  It has to be ordered as a special but we can do it - not recommended though.
   
  james


----------



## R Giskard

Hello!
   
  Would someone please look at this picture. It's the 3.5mm connector on the back panel of my BHA-1. It's an odd looking connector because the plastic ring around it looks as though the plastic has a split at "15:00 o'clock". I sent an email to Bryston but have not received a reply yet. If someone has a BHA-1 amplifier, can you please comment and tell me if your amplifier has the same connector?
   
  Here's the picture of my BHA-1:




   
  I have had my share of bad experience with some manufacturers I'd rather not mention and the problems were never resolved to my satisfaction. In the end, I sold these products at a fraction of the price I paid for them, not to mention the endless shipping and custom charges to the service center and back. Anyway, it's a long story and a painful one too so I hope you understand if I am nitpicking.
   
  Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## Hubert481

Mine has the same design - seems to be normal - no worries


----------



## R Giskard

Oh wonderful, thank you!
   
  I was just a bit concerned because the connector is not something I've seen before and it does seem to be a bit off-center with respect to the hole. 
   
  Anyone else?


----------



## ehlarson

deleted.


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Yes I would say make sure the person adding the locks is qualified to do so.
> 
> james


 

 Hmm, I guess it's OK without the locks then...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't want to risk to part with my BHA-1 for one second!


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> I am interested in this as well. Are there part numbers for these locks? And is it possible to get a lock for the front 4 pin connector?


 
   
  On the Neutrik product page it sais "Retention spring instead of latch" for the non-locking XLR connectors. It's only if they use the same spring for both variants that it will work to just insert the lever. I will not try that. I haven't found any part number for the lever but obviously the distributor in Norway has them. There are Neutrik 4 pole female XLR connectors with latch, for example NC4FAH. On my other HP amp, Harmony Design EAR909, all female XLR connectors (3 and 4 pole) have locking mechanisms. Even the 1/4" jack has a locking mechanism (also Neutrik of course)!
   
  Who needs locking mechanisms anyway, the sound keeps me locked to my BHA-1!


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Oh wonderful, thank you!
> 
> I was just a bit concerned because the connector is not something I've seen before and it does seem to be a bit off-center with respect to the hole.
> 
> Anyone else?


 
   
  Same on mine as well. Relax and enjoy the music!


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





> OGriginally Posted by *CanDude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same on mine as well. Relax and enjoy the music!


 
  Good advice! Thanks!


----------



## Fido2

I just received my BHA-1 today and I cant stop listening. Im running LCD-2s balanced and I can't get over how good they sound. Nuance, texture, tonality, richness, detail....its all there. The bass is just phenomenol...deep and tight a powerful. The bass really fleshes things out. The emotional content of the music shines much brighter because I can much more clearly hear all the subtle details like bows on strings, picks on guitar strings, inflections and textures in voices....its just sublime....best sound Ive personally ever had from a headphone amp combo. I can't listen to my AH-D7000s because they're being repaired. But even my Grado SR80s sound killer. The little Grados were really puttin out some bass and this with a mini to 1/4" adapter single ended. Anyway Im very happy with my BHA-1!! If you own the Audeze phones you must listen to this amp with a balanced cable.


----------



## rated1975

Nice impressions Fido2. Others have also similarly commented on the BHA-1 and LCD-2 pairing. The BHA-1 is top of my amp list to purchase, to possibly mate with an M51. My LCD-2's are awaiting patiently. Are you using balanced or SE into the BHA-1?


----------



## Fido2

Hey thanks rated! I am running all balanced in my entire system from source to preamp to amps to headphones and speakers(you know what I mean ).


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> I just received my BHA-1 today and I cant stop listening. Im running LCD-2s balanced and I can't get over how good they sound.


 
   
  I have the same combination. It is really excellent.


----------



## R Giskard

Bryston has a smoothness to the sound, a fluidity that makes the music natural and really non-fatiguing. It's natural and neutral but musically quite satisfying. That makes it very universal for it works well with any genre of music. It's also immediate and details are presented like in a gallery and everything is at your fingertips. Imaging is quite convincing and I would say almost as good as I have heard it on a commercial amplifier. I quite like the charm of it's unassuming looks and usual set of facilities. In reality, I like it a lot.


----------



## mbllbm

Also at the moment waiting for Bryston and LCD2.


----------



## rated1975

mbllbm said:


> Also at the moment waiting for Bryston and LCD2.




Lotta love out the for the BHA-1 and LCD-2


----------



## Fido2

Has anyone tried the AH-D7000 on the Bryston amp yet? Id like to try a T1 balanced as well...


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> Has anyone tried the AH-D7000 on the Bryston amp yet? Id like to try a T1 balanced as well...


 
   
   
  On low gain and balanced works well


----------



## R-Audiohead

Are owners experiencing a pretty big deficit between running single-ended vs. balanced output?
   
  Mine is still a week or more away.  Just curious if I will benefit substantially by balancing my cans


----------



## Maxvla

In my experience, yes. According to Bryston there should be no difference, but it's hard to miss, IMO. The biggest thing for me is accuracy of imaging and the cohesiveness of the two sides. Unbalanced feels like there's often a hazy center where balanced is very focused and clear. On the whole it feels like there is just more resolution in balanced use as well.


----------



## Solude

Maybe you are super sensitive to an inverted signal?


----------



## preproman

I know for a fact the T1's sound ed horrible out the SE output.  Once I got them re cabled to balanced it was like night and day..  Go figure.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Hmm,
   
  I wonder if it has to do with the power differences for a given pot position?  I understand there are other discussed benefits to balancing (theoretically at the input stage from what I have read so far) but in the end it's how good our ears subjectively hear the sound.
   
  You guys have no reason to steer me wrong so I definitely believe what you are experiencing despite theoretical claims.  I'm just trying to better understand balancing at the output level so I can decide if I want to invest the $$.
   
  Based on your experiences it almost seems silly to spend the cash on this amp and NOT invest in balancing my main headphone.  Does anyone want to comment on what they think physically the reason is for the balanced output sounding better, even considering the internal signal is converted from a balanced input to single ended and then back to balanced?  Has anyone tried going single ended input and single ended output to see if this improves against the singled ended output coupled with the balanced input?  I know there was mention in the Yulong A18 thread that mismatching the input and output sounded worse (even in the case of balanced input and singled ended out) than even running full single ended in to out.  Of course that was a subjective report, but subjective reports from experienced ears (and not to mention honest) means a lot.
   
  Thanks guys


----------



## ardilla

preproman said:


> I know for a fact the T1's sound ed horrible out the SE output.  Once I got them re cabled to balanced it was like night and day..  Go figure.




didnt James Tanner say that balanced doubles the voltage swing somewhere in this thread? And the 600 ohm T1 sure likes voltage more than current, so it might be more sensitive to output choice?

anyway, I totally loved the 300 ohm HD650 running SE so much I'm almost buying it for the HD650 only =D


----------



## ardilla

preproman said:


> I know for a fact the T1's sound ed horrible out the SE output.  Once I got them re cabled to balanced it was like night and day..  Go figure.




didnt James Tanner say that balanced doubles the voltage swing somewhere in this thread? And the 600 ohm T1 sure likes voltage more than current, so it might be more sensitive to output choice?

anyway, I totally loved the 300 ohm HD650 running SE so much I'm almost buying it for the HD650 only =D


----------



## ardilla

preproman said:


> I know for a fact the T1's sound ed horrible out the SE output.  Once I got them re cabled to balanced it was like night and day..  Go figure.




didnt James Tanner say that balanced doubles the voltage swing somewhere in this thread? And the 600 ohm T1 sure likes voltage more than current, so it might be more sensitive to output choice?

anyway, I totally loved the 300 ohm HD650 running SE so much I'm almost buying it for the HD650 only =D


----------



## ardilla

DP


----------



## Maxvla

More like QP


----------



## CanDude

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> More like QP


 
   
  with cheese...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





candude said:


> with cheese...


 





....That was lunch yesterday....


----------



## Chris J

solude said:


> Maybe you are super sensitive to an inverted signal?




SE output is not inverted.


----------



## Chris J

ardilla said:


> didnt James Tanner say that balanced doubles the voltage swing somewhere in this thread? And the 600 ohm T1 sure likes voltage more than current, so it might be more sensitive to output choice?
> 
> anyway, I totally loved the 300 ohm HD650 running SE so much I'm almost buying it for the HD650 only =D





Yes, balanced output doubles the available output voltage swing.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





chris j said:


> SE output is not inverted.


 
   
  So the input is?


----------



## Fido2

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> Are owners experiencing a pretty big deficit between running single-ended vs. balanced output?
> 
> Mine is still a week or more away.  Just curious if I will benefit substantially by balancing my cans


 

 I have tried single ended and balanced output with my LCD-2's. I had to turn the volume up a bit to get to the same level of sound with SE vs the BAL. Other than that, the SE sounded great. The only possible difference was in the details on the outer edges of the music. They seemed to be a tiny bit clearer with balanced. The delicacies of the music seemed clearer BAL vs SE but not by much on the LCD-2's at least. Anyone else?


----------



## DTrewwye

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> I have tried single ended and balanced output with my LCD-2's. I had to turn the volume up a bit to get to the same level of sound with SE vs the BAL. Other than that, the SE sounded great. The only possible difference was in the details on the outer edges of the music. They seemed to be a tiny bit clearer with balanced. The delicacies of the music seemed clearer BAL vs SE but not by much on the LCD-2's at least. Anyone else?


 
  Bass impact, soundstage?  Details, smidge more.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> I have tried single ended and balanced output with my LCD-2's. I had to turn the volume up a bit to get to the same level of sound with SE vs the BAL. Other than that, the SE sounded great. The only possible difference was in the details on the outer edges of the music. They seemed to be a tiny bit clearer with balanced. The delicacies of the music seemed clearer BAL vs SE but not by much on the LCD-2's at least. Anyone else?


 
   
  I agree with you. It seemed to me the audible difference could be accounted for by differences in level.


----------



## MorbidToaster

Hoping to get this answered by someone at Bryston.
   
  I'm seriously considering purchasing your 1.5 phono stage (which requires the external PSU, kind of a dick move). Anyway, I know that this can be bought without the internal PSU for owners of other Bryston products...but can the same be done with the BDA-2?
   
  I'm trying to invest in a phono stage from a company with a (decent) matching DAC, but am having a hard time considering investing 5k in a phono stage where the PSU is only being used for said phono stage. 
   
  If I could run a BHA-1, BDA-2, and 1.5 Stage all off the same PSU that could have me seriously considering Bryston for my sources.
   
  Waiting to confirm on sound of the BHA-1 with a few cans (come March) as I didn't like it with the HD800. If it pairs well with the TH900, LCD 2.2/3, and HE500 it could be a serious contender.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





solude said:


> So the input is?


 
   
  Going by the preliminary owner's manual, SE input to SE output is non-inverted
   
   
  Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> I agree with you. It seemed to me the audible difference could be accounted for by differences in level.


 
   
  If "nature abhors the vacuum tube", what is it's opinion of a JFET? a MOSFET? a BJT?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Hoping to get this answered by someone at Bryston.
> 
> I'm seriously considering purchasing your 1.5 phono stage (which requires the external PSU, kind of a dick move). Anyway, I know that this can be bought without the internal PSU for owners of other Bryston products...but can the same be done with the BDA-2?
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Hi,
   
  The BDA-1/2 and the BDP1/2 have internal power supplies because there are two supplies - one dedicated to the Digital Circuitry and one to the Analog circuitry.  With the MPS-2 that can not be done. The MPS-2 can be used with the BHA-1 on special order as a special cable is required from the MPS-2 to the rear of the BHA-1.
   
  The MPS-2 was designed to drive our BP-26 Preamp, Our BP1.5 MM and MC phone stage, our 10B electronic crossover and our BHA-1 headphone amp.
   
  Hope this helps.
   
  james


----------



## MorbidToaster

Makes sense but it's a bit unfortunate. 
   
  Thanks for the info. If I needed a preamp it'd be a no brainer. Still might go for it if my next audition with the BHA-1 goes well. 
   
  Not sure if investing 5k in a phono stage is for me. It's far and away the most expensive option on my long list.
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> The BDA-1/2 and the BDP1/2 have internal power supplies because there are two supplies - one dedicated to the Digital Circuitry and one to the Analog circuitry.  With the MPS-2 that can not be done. The MPS-2 can be used with the BHA-1 on special order as a special cable is required from the MPS-2 to the rear of the BHA-1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fido2

Quote: 





dtrewwye said:


> Bass impact, soundstage?  Details, smidge more.


 

 Haahaha...OK. I went back and swapped cables back and forth a few times SE to BAL. You definitely have to turn the volume up a tiny bit when listening SE to match the BAL level. But sound quality-wise it's really close with a slight edge going to BAL. I can just hear a bit deeper in the mix and the vocal textures and sibilants are a bit more natural. The whole PRAT thing is a bit better with all the hues being a little better defined. BUT the SE is no slouch, it's really very close and I can't swear I would be able to tell the difference in a blind test. This is with my LCD-2's ONLY! So other phones might and probably will sound better or worse on a case by case basis.
   I was listening to Dead Can Dance "Within the Realm of a Dying Sun" CD, track 4 "Xavier" so a very clean clear deep recording to judge with.


----------



## Solude

You have to raise the volume by 6dB to match... that's more than a little bit 
   
  But the easiest way to match... Listen to balanced on low gain, switch to high for single ended.  That will be very close to matched if not exact.  In short even in amps 5+5=10


----------



## Fido2

Wow 6dBs? Thanks for that...good to know. Yeah hi to low gain is 6 dB difference. Cool...


----------



## R-Audiohead

Thanks guys. Maybe I don't need to make a jump to balanced right away after all. I should still have plenty of voltage swing running single ended into 300+ ohms on high gain


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

I use my HD800s with the Bryston's SE output and have no issues. I don't have a balanced cable for the HD800s so I can't compare the outputs directly, but I know what the HD800 are supposed to sound like.


----------



## DTrewwye

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> Haahaha...OK. I went back and swapped cables back and forth a few times SE to BAL. You definitely have to turn the volume up a tiny bit when listening SE to match the BAL level. But sound quality-wise it's really close with a slight edge going to BAL. I can just hear a bit deeper in the mix and the vocal textures and sibilants are a bit more natural. The whole PRAT thing is a bit better with all the hues being a little better defined. BUT the SE is no slouch, it's really very close and I can't swear I would be able to tell the difference in a blind test. This is with my LCD-2's ONLY! So other phones might and probably will sound better or worse on a case by case basis.
> I was listening to Dead Can Dance "Within the Realm of a Dying Sun" CD, track 4 "Xavier" so a very clean clear deep recording to judge with.


 

 Ah orthos, I'm planning to go that route w/ Paradox..  Though my test of the BHA-1 was with my friends T5P


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Going by the preliminary owner's manual, SE input to SE output is non-inverted
> 
> 
> 
> If "nature abhors the vacuum tube", what is it's opinion of a JFET? a MOSFET? a BJT?


 
   
  I am sure he would like them all.
   
  J R Pierce in the sig is a link to a Wikipedia page. Interesting guy. Coinventor of PCM, was Bardeen Brattain and Shockley's supervisor. Invented the word "transistor". Directed the program to build the first communications satellite. Etc etc etc.
   
  We owe a lot to him.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





solude said:


> You have to raise the volume by 6dB to match... that's more than a little bit
> 
> But the easiest way to match... Listen to balanced on low gain, switch to high for single ended.  That will be very close to matched if not exact.  In short even in amps 5+5=10


 
   
  Might not be close enough though. Supposedly you need a match to 0.1 dB, otherwise you could hear the louder source as an improvement in sound quality.


----------



## Solude

0.1dB is bloody hard to achieve.  Your headphones drivers are no where near that well matched and you probably don't prefer one side to the other   I've had some as far out as 2dB that most couldn't notice.  But short of a dB metre, I have one, use the gain switch.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





solude said:


> 0.1dB is bloody hard to achieve.  Your headphones drivers are no where near that well matched and you probably don't prefer one side to the other   I've had some as far out as 2dB that most couldn't notice.  But short of a dB metre, I have one, use the gain switch.


 
   
  1 dB is generally considered to be noticeable in an AB comparison. If you get a positive result doing a comparison using the gain switch you really can't rely on it.


----------



## Solude

1v x 10 = 10v
   
  1v x 5 + 1v x 5 = 10v
   
  It's math, it's a lot more reliable than your ear.  You can disagree I guess, but I don't see it.  Change the input to whatever you want, the outputs will match within the tolerance of the parts, probably 1% or worse case 0.1025dB IN FAVOUR OF BALANCED


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





solude said:


> 1v x 10 = 10v
> 
> 1v x 5 + 1v x 5 = 10v
> 
> It's math, it's a lot more reliable than your ear.  You can disagree I guess, but I don't see it.  Change the input to whatever you want, the outputs will match within the tolerance of the parts, probably 1% or worse case 0.1025dB IN FAVOUR OF BALANCED


 
   
  My bad. For some reason I thought the gain switch difference spec was 5dB. I just rechecked and it's 6dB.
   
  While math is seriously cool (I make my living using it), the results are only as good as the numbers you start with. 1% tolerance on parts may or may not be 1% error in a real circuit.
   
  Small differences have a long history of being important. 
   
  [size=medium]To us, on whom Divine benevolence has bestowed the most diligent of observers, Tycho Brahe, from whose observations this eight-minute error of Ptolemy's in regard to Mars is deduced, it is fitting that we accept with grateful minds this gift from God, and both acknowledge and build upon it. So let us work upon it so as to at last track down the real form of celestial motions (these arguments giving support to our belief that the assumptions are incorrect). This is the path I shall, in my own way, strike out in what follows. For if I thought the eight minutes in [ecliptic] longitude were unimportant, I could make a sufficient correction (by bisecting the [linear] eccentricity) to the hypothesis found in Chapter 16. Now, because they could not be disregarded, these eight minutes alone will lead us along a path to the reform of the whole of Astronomy, and they are the matter for a great part of this work. [/size][size=medium][/size]
_[size=medium]Astronomia nova[/size]_[size=medium] ([/size][size=medium]New Astronomy, Johannes [/size][size=medium]Kepler, Heidelberg, 1609) Chapter 19, 113 - 14, KGW [/size]*[size=medium]3[/size]*[size=medium] 177 -78.[/size]


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> I am sure he would like them all.
> 
> J R Pierce in the sig is a link to a Wikipedia page. Interesting guy. Coinventor of PCM, was Bardeen Brattain and Shockley's supervisor. Invented the word "transistor". Directed the program to build the first communications satellite. Etc etc etc.
> 
> We owe a lot to him.


 
   
  Interesting link.
  Funny, Shannon and Shockley are fairly well known, but Pierce?
  Never heard anything about him until I read your link.
  Thanks.
   
  BTW, it is my opinion that hard core objectivists are guys who care nothing for small differences, where hard core subjectivists make too much out of them


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Interesting link.
> Funny, Shannon and Shockley are fairly well known, but Pierce?
> Never heard anything about him until I read your link.
> Thanks.
> ...


 
  Crap...Late for Physics class again....


----------



## R-Audiohead

Anyone tried mismatching the inputs and outputs to see if they hear a subjective difference?  Just curious.
   
  Also, I'm aware about this amp running hot.  Bad idea to stack my DAC on top of it?  It will have rubber feet that will give it a few mm of lift


----------



## Solude

Define hot?  My First Watt runs hot, my B22 is very warm and my GS-X would be simply warm.  If you can keep your hand on it forever, I wouldn't worry about it.  The amp might run warmer the DAC couldn't care less.
   
  My First Watt though is don't leave anything you want back hot, no stacking the PWD2 on that


----------



## Chris J

r-audiohead said:


> Anyone tried mismatching the inputs and outputs to see if they hear a subjective difference?  Just curious.
> 
> Also, I'm aware about this amp running hot.  Bad idea to stack my DAC on top of it?  It will have rubber feet that will give it a few mm of lift




Put the hottest piece on top.
In your case, you probably want the Amp on top.


----------



## Solude

Might look funny on top of the 10x7x2 Yulong   Putting it over the Bryston on the power supply side pushed to the rear, should be harmless.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *R-Audiohead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I'm aware about this amp running hot.  Bad idea to stack my DAC on top of it?  It will have rubber feet that will give it a few mm of lift


 
   
  I would not characterize the BHA-1 as running hotter than my other amps. I don't personally feel that stacking gear is ever optimal, but I wouldn't consider it harmful or dangerous in this case.


----------



## Chris J

When all else fails, read the manuals!


----------



## Maxvla

Depends on the location. Even free standing mine gets kind of toasty since it's in the corner of my room on my desk. It's like a desk heater...


----------



## R-Audiohead

Thanks for the feedback.
   
  Yes, stacking the BHA-1 on top of the Yulong wouldn't work out too well.  Maybe I'll build some sort of rack to give them more space...
   
  I'll likely end up following Solude's advice at first.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I just add some of your typical cork + rubber isolation lads between them. Gives about and inch clearance and with a case heat sink unit like the Bryston it'd be fine.


----------



## James Tanner

PERFECT
   
[size=12.0pt]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/737476_10151384377305289_158945575_o.jpg[/size]


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> PERFECT
> 
> [size=12.0pt]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/737476_10151384377305289_158945575_o.jpg[/size]


 
   
  Word!


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> PERFECT
> 
> [size=12.0pt]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/737476_10151384377305289_158945575_o.jpg[/size]


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> PERFECT
> 
> [size=12pt]https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/737476_10151384377305289_158945575_o.jpg[/size]


 
   
  Looks about right! 
  Not too sure if I should do this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Spoke with Engineering - Specs on BHA
> 
> 
> TYPICAL BHA1 HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER PERFORMANCE
> ...


 
   
  Input is listed as single ended but I believe these are the balanced out numbers.  Similar to original GS-X numbers.  Just looking for confirmation since there are two transformer numbers being thrown around, 30VA and 50VA.  I believe 50VA is correct.


----------



## James Tanner

How do I access private messages?
   
  james


----------



## Solude

Top right of any Head-Fi page.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





solude said:


> Top right of any Head-Fi page.


 
  THANKS!!!
   
  james


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> How do I access private messages?
> 
> james


 
  Secret Head-Fi handshake....


----------



## ardilla

If you hover your mouse cursor over any user name that has made a post - a drop down menu appears with the option "Send PM" among others.. 
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> How do I access private messages?
> 
> james


----------



## jtinto

James, I liked the "secret Head-Fi handshake" better
  I'm happily listening to my new BHA-1 right now
  Big thank you to Danu and David at Bay Bloor for starting me down the Bryston path ...


----------



## Fido2

Well I finally got my AH-D7000s back and have been listening to them through the BHA-1. The Denons have never sounded better. This amp really takes control of these phones. The bass is massive yet controlled very tuneful and solid. The midrange is very textural and detailed but fleshy and realistic. The treble is smooth and accurate with no brightness or harshness. So I know that the BHA-1 synergizes very well with the LCD-2 and the AH-D7000. This is a wonderful amp!!


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> Well I finally got my AH-D7000s back and have been listening to them through the BHA-1. The Denons have never sounded better. This amp really takes control of these phones. The bass is massive yet controlled very tuneful and solid. The midrange is very textural and detailed but fleshy and realistic. The treble is smooth and accurate with no brightness or harshness. So I know that the BHA-1 synergizes very well with the LCD-2 and the AH-D7000. This is a wonderful amp!!


 

 Out of curiosity... are you running single ended or balanced?
   
  Still waiting on mine....


----------



## mbllbm

Since yesterday  i listen bha1 with lcd 2.2 and it is a very good connection.
  What would be the best DAC for Bryston and audeze lcd 2?
  now i use Audioquest dragonfly.


----------



## bfreedma

mbllbm said:


> Since yesterday  i listen bha1 with lcd 2.2 and it is a very good connection.
> What would be the best DAC for Bryston and audeze lcd 2?
> now i use Audioquest dragonfly.




I can't say it's the best but I'm very happy with the W4S DAC2 with the BHA1 and LCD3s


----------



## Kez1a

I managed to audition the BHA 1 with a pair of HD800's and compare both the Rega dac and the Violectric V800.
   
  I found the V800 to be very detailed with a far more expansive sound stage (to my surprise as I was honestly thinking that I would not be able to tell the difference between the two dacs as I tend to be sceptical of aspects of this hobby at times) whilst the Rega was warm delivering more bass impact, I also thought the Rega sounded to congested. My pick of the two dacs I tried would be the V800, although I am not sure how it compares with other higher end dacs.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





mbllbm said:


> Since yesterday  i listen bha1 with lcd 2.2 and it is a very good connection.
> What would be the best DAC for Bryston and audeze lcd 2?
> now i use Audioquest dragonfly.


 
   
  Bryston also has a matching DAC so to speak.  The BDA-2.  The down side of the DAC out the gate is the price.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





fido2 said:


> Well I finally got my AH-D7000s back and have been listening to them through the BHA-1. The Denons have never sounded better. This amp really takes control of these phones. The bass is massive yet controlled very tuneful and solid. The midrange is very textural and detailed but fleshy and realistic. The treble is smooth and accurate with no brightness or harshness. So I know that the BHA-1 synergizes very well with the LCD-2 and the AH-D7000. This is a wonderful amp!!


 
   
   
  Got your D7000s back form where Lawton?
   
  I agree the BHA-1 is a great amp and very flexible drive orthos and Denons both very well.


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





bfreedma said:


> I can't say it's the best but I'm very happy with the W4S DAC2 with the BHA1 and LCD3s


 
  bfreedma, we have almost the same gear
  Are you using balanced for your LCD3?
  I haven't had that much time with the BHA1 yet


----------



## Solude

The W4S DAC-2 is certainly not the DAC I would use the LCD-3 with.  It's a pretty dark DAC.  I found the Metrum Octave and more so the PWD2 a better match.


----------



## Fido2

r-audiohead said:


> Out of curiosity... are you running single ended or balanced?
> 
> Still waiting on mine....



Denons are single ended. They sound just killer...really pleased




preproman said:


> Got your D7000s back form where Lawton?
> 
> I agree the BHA-1 is a great amp and very flexible drive orthos and Denons both very well.



Yes Lawton fixed them for me. Great service and excellent work. I didnt modify them I just had the hinge repaired on one side. That tiny friggin screw fell out and I lost some parts.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> The W4S DAC-2 is certainly not the DAC I would use the LCD-3 with.  It's a pretty dark DAC.  I found the Metrum Octave and more so the PWD2 a better match.


 
  I would classify the PS Audio DLIII as a dark/warm dac....the DAC-2 is somewhere in between a brighter DAC like the BDA-1 and the DLIII.  If the PWD2 could only fit in my rig, I might be tempted a little more. That thing is a beast!


----------



## bfreedma

jtinto said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I use the balanced connector for the BHA1. One element of the Audeze phones I really like is the ease of switching from balanced to SE and the quality of the connectors.

Enjoy your gear!


----------



## bfreedma

solude said:


> The W4S DAC-2 is certainly not the DAC I would use the LCD-3 with.  It's a pretty dark DAC.  I found the Metrum Octave and more so the PWD2 a better match.




I haven't compared the DAC2 to those in my system but certainly don't consider it dark or a bad match for the LCD3. My experience is pretty well aligned with MacedonianHero's.


----------



## ehlarson

I am using a Anedio D2 with my BHA-1 and LCD2v2.
   
  To be honest I'm not sure that that BHA-1 is needed - the D2 does a pretty decent job with the LCD2v2.


----------



## musicman59

macedonianhero said:


> I would classify the PS Audio DLIII as a dark/warm dac....the DAC-2 is somewhere in between a brighter DAC like the BDA-1 and the DLIII.  If the PWD2 could only fit in my rig, I might be tempted a little more. That thing is a beast!



Peter,
I replaced my PWD MkII with a Bricasti M1 and is feeding my 727II ans SR-009... Wow!
What a sound! Cristal clear, detailed, coming from the darkest background, awesome bass. This DAC is amazing.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> Peter,
> I replaced my PWD MkII with a Bricasti M1 and is feeding my 727II ans SR-009... Wow!
> What a sound! Cristal clear, detailed, coming from the darkest background, awesome bass. This DAC is amazing.


 
  Cool. Glad you're liking what you're hearing. I'll have to dig more into the Bricasti M1. 
   
  Cheers


----------



## MorbidToaster

Well I'd hope so. You went from a 4k DAC to an 8k DAC. lol
   
  Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> Peter,
> I replaced my PWD MkII with a Bricasti M1 and is feeding my 727II ans SR-009... Wow!
> What a sound! Cristal clear, detailed, coming from the darkest background, awesome bass. This DAC is amazing.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Well I'd hope so. You went from a 4k DAC to an 8k DAC. lol


 

 Good to know there are still some returns on your money at that stage.
   
  Still waiting for my Bryston.  Want it bad now


----------



## Solude

No kidding $7800 to $4000 and no one pays $4000   For the extra $800 the PWD2 cost over the DAC-2 it is a great upgrade.  Freaking huge but otherwise well worth it.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





bfreedma said:


> I can't say it's the best but I'm very happy with the W4S DAC2 with the BHA1 and LCD3s


 
  X 2 with LCD-2r2


----------



## R-Audiohead

Well this finally arrived today.  Stoked!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





r-audiohead said:


> Well this finally arrived today.  Stoked!


 
   
  Very Nice! Congrats...


----------



## Hubert481

Gread hardware, but really bad quality of picture - you should not move the camera during making a pic.
Have fun!


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





hubert481 said:


> Gread hardware, but really bad quality of picture - you should not move the camera during making a pic.
> Have fun!


 

 Yes, took it with a phone.
   
  It has a lot of trouble staying focused... really my chief complaint with the droid bionic.  considering it is a phone, I'm cool with that being my chief complaint


----------



## mbllbm

my bryston and lcd 2.2


----------



## Happy Camper

mbllbm said:


> my bryston and lcd 2.2


One of the best pairings going right there.


----------



## Chris J

Excellent pics!

any plans for running balanced 'phones?


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Excellent pics!
> 
> any plans for running balanced 'phones?


 

 I'm sure curiosity will cause me to re-terminate the SP-1 and make a single ended adapter out of the leftovers so I can run both ways.
   
  Really enjoying the combo single ended for the time being though, so it might be a bit!


----------



## R Giskard

Wyred4sound DAC-2 would be my last option if I intended to use it with the Audez'e offerings. The sound loses every sense of purpose and dynamics and generally, my opinion on this DAC is not good at all. For less money, Exposure 2010S2 for example offers a lot more. If price and specifications don't impose superiority in your eyes, then a converter like the aforementioned Exposure is the better choice. A slightly more expensive M2Tech Young is also a good choice. I just don't like the fact you have to pay an extra premium for a solid power supply, something that should be the inherent part of any device that has aspirations towards high fidelity. I'd rather they offered the Young as a full-sized component that cost the same as a Young/Palmer combination. Someone mentioned the Bryston BDA-2. It is a good converter indeed and considering the performance, the price is really fair. Naim DAC would also be in this league though Bryston trumps it slightly. There are lots of good choices and the Wyred4sound is not one of them. At least when Audez'e offerings are in question but then again, I am not really fond of their headphones.


----------



## bfreedma

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Wyred4sound DAC-2 would be my last option if I intended to use it with the Audez'e offerings. The sound loses every sense of purpose and dynamics and generally, my opinion on this DAC is not good at all. For less money, Exposure 2010S2 for example offers a lot more. If price and specifications don't impose superiority in your eyes, then a converter like the aforementioned Exposure is the better choice. A slightly more expensive M2Tech Young is also a good choice. I just don't like the fact you have to pay an extra premium for a solid power supply, something that should be the inherent part of any device that has aspirations towards high fidelity. I'd rather they offered the Young as a full-sized component that cost the same as a Young/Palmer combination. Someone mentioned the Bryston BDA-2. It is a good converter indeed and considering the performance, the price is really fair. Naim DAC would also be in this league though Bryston trumps it slightly. There are lots of good choices and the Wyred4sound is not one of them. At least when Audez'e offerings are in question but then again, I am not really fond of their headphones.


 
   
  Well, that's one opinion of the W4S DAC-2 and the LCD3's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I use that combination with my BHA-1 quite often and have quite the opposite opinion.   I've tried enough other DACs in the system to be sure the W4S doesn't lose "every sense of purpose and dynamics".  Not enough to claim that the W4S is the best, but certainly enough DACs to know it wouldn't be a "last option".


----------



## R-Audiohead

So, pre-BHA-1 ownership... headphones were a nice addition to my audio consumption problems while I worked at my desk.  My preferred, recreational listening came from the external Canton setup in the home theater/listening room.  I've pretty much always preferred external setups... it's just a different listening experience
   
  Post BHA-1 ownership... I am finding myself actually CHOOSING to roll with headphones sometimes - and I can't tell if it is because I'm intrigued now by what headphones are capable of or if I am just impressed.  Likely both.
   
  My point, really digging this amp.  It really fixed the treble congestion problem and cold character of the D100/SP-1 combo.  Definitely in a closer to neutral place with a much more separated, articulate, and controlled treble.  Harshness is gone, and the added low end body is a nice addition as well.
   
  Thanks for the info you guys provided on this thread


----------



## R Giskard

My opinion, yes! By all means, disagree!
   
  I have a somewhat different perspective because prices here are a lot different and ultimately, it always comes to that. Not to say that majority of expensive things are good but good things usually are expensive. I just don't think W4S is one of them.


----------



## wudai_e

r-audiohead said:


> So, pre-BHA-1 ownership... headphones were a nice addition to my audio consumption problems while I worked at my desk.  My preferred, recreational listening came from the external Canton setup in the home theater/listening room.  I've pretty much always preferred external setups... it's just a different listening experience
> 
> Post BHA-1 ownership... I am finding myself actually CHOOSING to roll with headphones sometimes - and I can't tell if it is because I'm intrigued now by what headphones are capable of or if I am just impressed.  Likely both.
> 
> ...




Same here, was planning for a one can one amp solution but now I'm looking to buy more headphones after I got the bryston. Guess ill never learn


----------



## James Tanner

[size=11.0pt]http://hometheaterreview.com/bryston-bha-1-headphone-amppreamp-reviewed/[/size]


----------



## jtinto

Another good review and congrats James.
  I prefer the HD-800 to the RS1i with my BHA-1.
  IMO the Grados are very energetic with the Bryston and sound a bit smoother and enjoyable with my Mapletree.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





jtinto said:


> Another good review and congrats James.
> I prefer the HD-800 to the RS1i with my BHA-1.
> IMO the Grados are very energetic with the Bryston and sound a bit smoother and enjoyable with my Mapletree.


 
   
  I have a pair of HD 800's on order.
   
  james


----------



## PeterK53

Last week I finally got to really play with my BHA-1. Using Audeze LCD-2s.
  I have been using the single ended 1/4" outlet for the factory cable and have always had to turn the amp up near maximum - over 3/4 of the way - to have the volume level I like. I could hear what I called "distortion" or signal breakup regularly when using CDs to feed the amp. I finally got a beautiful set of balanced cables - single 4 pin XLR connector to the amp - from Norse Audio - Skuld 8 copper. Now I am not the type that believes much in cables making a difference and purchased the cables as they were attractive, far better built, and needed to get something aftermarket to have the XLR connections. The sound differences were quite dramatic and I attribute most if not all of that to now using both channels in the amp. James had explained to me - I may have the terminology wrong - that using the 1/4" connector only used 1 side of the amp and that I really should try out using the XLR connections to use the full capability of the BHA-1. Now, I find myself constantly turning down the volume control and am quite a bit lower than 1/2 way. ALL of the perceived distortion and signal errors have been eliminated. Much more enjoyable system. These headphones are really showing off what they can do.
   
  So the summary is - if you can - try using balanced connections for your headphones with this wonderful amp. Even an old guy with tin ears like me can easily discern the difference!!
  And take a look at the Norse Audio cables - exquisite construction - fabrication and the price is very reasonable for what you get.
   
  Thanks to everyone here that recommended the Bryston to me.
  Pete


----------



## Maxvla

With my BHA-1 and LCD-2 on low gain I max out around 10-11 o'clock on the volume knob. Normally I listen around 9-10. My HD800 also on low gain usually sits around 8-9 with top out at 10.


----------



## ehlarson

I set the amp on low gain with my balanced LCD-2s and the volume knob at 12 noon, and use the volume control on my DAC. Before I had my balanced cables (Audeze) I did the same only using the high gain setting on the BHA-1.
   
  If you are having to really crank the BHA-1 you might see if there is a way to increase the output level on your DAC.


----------



## ehlarson

Is the BHA-1 considered a good choice for use with the HD 800? If so I might buy a pair.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> Is the BHA-1 considered a good choice for use with the HD 800? If so I might buy a pair.


 
  Yes...Check out Maxvla's comments:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/652394/my-take-on-lcd-2-and-hd800


----------



## MorbidToaster

I found it much too bright, but when paired with the right DAC it'd sound great. Others have liked it no problem with various sources.
   
  Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> Is the BHA-1 considered a good choice for use with the HD 800? If so I might buy a pair.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks
   
  Got a pair of the HD 800's yesterday - very nice.
   
  Now have a good cross section of phones now --- the Audez 2 and 3, the HD 800's the Grado 1000's, the HIiFi Man HE 500's  the AKG Q701's and the Audio-Technica ATH -W5000
   
  james


----------



## Happy Camper

I'd run the Bryston on thick or bass heavy cans. Like the HD650, LCD-2, HE-500, etc. The bright cans like the AKG, Senn 800, etc can be used with a musical source. Otherwise you may think it overbearing. One of the best pairings with the Bryston was the LCDs. Plenty of power for that bass and brought out the highs without sacrifice of it mids. I felt it better running the LCDs than the Mjolnir but had a short time with the Mj pairing. This was with a Anedio D2 balanced.


----------



## preproman

^^ This^^  Also just like the MJ for the BHA-1 to sound really good with the HD800.  IMO a pretty good DAC is needed.  D2, PDW2 or better.
   
  Really would like to know how the new Bryston DAC fairs..


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Really would like to know how the new Bryston DAC fairs..


 
  Hi preproman
   
  There is a review coming on the new Bryston DAC in the April/May issue of Absolute Sound Magazine and also shortly from Secrets of Home Theater.
   
  james


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





happy camper said:


> I'd run the Bryston on thick or bass heavy cans. Like the HD650, LCD-2, HE-500, etc. The bright cans like the AKG, Senn 800, etc can be used with a musical source. Otherwise you may think it overbearing. One of the best pairings with the Bryston was the LCDs. Plenty of power for that bass and brought out the highs without sacrifice of it mids. I felt it better running the LCDs than the Mjolnir but had a short time with the Mj pairing. This was with a Anedio D2 balanced.


 
   
  That's interesting because I am also using an Anedio D2 with my Bryston. I really like the combo of the D2, BHA-1 and LCD-2. I find the D2 is very revealing yet not etched and the BHA-1 adds a little oomph to the bass. Overall though I like a very neutral presentation best and I'm wondering if I might get closer to that from the HD800. Plus of course the Achillies heel of the LCD-2 is the soundstage.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Were those of you who were finding the single ended operation inferior to the balanced operation also running single ended inputs, or balanced?
   
  I'm not hearing congestion running balanced in and single ended out - but then again I don't have a proper set of balanced cans to compare.


----------



## Maxvla

Balanced in, SE out.


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Balanced in, SE out.


 

 You have me thinking I am really missing out.
   
  This was with the 800, yes?


----------



## Maxvla

Yes. I don't have an unbalanced cable for my 2.2.


----------



## s4s4s4

r-audiohead said:


> Were those of you who were finding the single ended operation inferior to the balanced operation also running single ended inputs, or balanced?
> 
> I'm not hearing congestion running balanced in and single ended out - but then again I don't have a proper set of balanced cans to compare.




Yes, good question, is balanced out still better if the input is single ended?

Maybe James T can answer that one for us.


----------



## Maxvla

James' opinion is that they are the same. Not sure where he posted that, but that is the gist of his comment.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





s4s4s4 said:


> Yes, good question, is balanced out still better if the input is single ended?
> 
> Maybe James T can answer that one for us.


 
  Hi 
   
  Yes Balanced out still provides double the voltage swing on the output compared to the single ended output.
   
  james


----------



## FormosaWest

Quote: 





acdoan said:


> If it's  as neutral as the BP26/ 4BSST combo, it is a good one to own, I wish Bryston would do away with the 20 years warranty to keep the pricce lower.
> 
> Most of people I know do not keep the same unit for some 20 years. I know I do not so why should I have to pay for the "package deal". Come on , 5 years warranty is more than enough.


 
   
  I respect your point of view and others might like to see the prices dropped but, I've always been of the thought that bryston sits at the ideal price point to consistently offer premium high end hi fi equipment. Anything that could compromise that would be a bad decision in my opinion. The most enticing fact about the whole bryston pride of ownership is that it is backed by that 20year warranty. I dont plan on switching gear... Once high end comes into play pleasure is always had and i choose to be happy all around with the quality rather than drift from Component to component like some do. Yes, theres reasons to want another head amp as well.. Like a tube driven amp.. But i think sometimes we either need to compromise one way or the other.. Either sound signature or product quality.  Lest we forget, for those who do chose to sell a piece of bryston equipment, that excellent warranty is one of the most value added features on the used market as well.. And sure to command higher used prices. .. Also.. With such premium quality build, the failure rates are likely so low than even 20years hardly requires substantial service... So offering 20 years probably affects their sales more than their prices.


----------



## James Tanner

One of the great results of the 20 year warranty we started back in 1990 is it forces our designers to think long term when designing products.  So part choices and integrity of design is paramount in their minds.
   
  james


----------



## FormosaWest

Just bought my bryston headphone amp! Cant wait for it to arrive and sit with my bryston dac. Unfortunately all the online retailers i found who sell the hhpa-1 to canada and had stock, where in the usa and had black only. most didn't ship to canada. I couldn't find local stock and local new prices where more than i could afford on my student budget once taxes and interconnects were factored in. Plus waiting... I was lucky i received a bursary with excess and a tax return.. Finally my old dj headphones (hd25) and my hd650 and music collection will no longer suffer the headphone outputs on my macbook!
   
  alas, I couldn't find a silver one anywhere! ... So my decision was to order a black one rather than continue to wait before i could use my phones. 10 years is long enough wait! (Boy do i miss my allen and heath mixing board) .. I suspect this amp will blow that headphone section out of the water.
   
  So, my little dilemma..
   
  how diffict would it be to swap face plates? Ive emailed a nice guy at bryston service who tells me its not so easy, and it would require $$$ plus shipping both ways.. as much as id like to support bryston directly out of  gratitude to their magnificent products, i cant afford it. I respect the concern of bryston service. I assume publicly encouraging do it yourself service would be detrimental to the masses, but i cant imagine it would take much more than a few hand tools and careful technique.. Or would a straight faceplate swap be truly over my head?
   
  Looking at it from the photographs i would assume that the faceplate is bolted to a chassis with machine screws, and the xlr connects bolted to the faceplate on short leads. Im guessing the case-cover is then bolted to the chassis from beneath. Im guessing all the components would be anchored to a chassis and largely not to the faceplate. But.. The toggle switches, are they threaded into the face plate, or are they positioned into the faceplate passively from the inside?  Are the knob attached to the attenuators by a screw, adhesive or friction?
   
  i bought mine used and will likely only receive an receipt from the used salesman. Would i have warranty, and provided i could actually aquire a faceplate would swapping it compromise the warranty?
   
  I cant really afford to ship it twice and pay all the expense to buy parts and pay labour for what effectively should be an hour or less of careful work..
  anyone have a silver faceplate or wish theirs was black? Just thinking aloud. 
  any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FormosaWest

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> One of the great results of the 20 year warranty we started back in 1990 is it forces our designers to think long term when designing products.  So part choices and integrity of design is paramount in their minds.
> 
> james


 
  Wise and apparent! Though im only just acquiring my first bryston equipment, I've known the bryston reputation and quality for years. Bryston must be proud of their designs. I love the coherent, consistent functional approach to design taken. Thank-you bryston for designing such exceptional equipment for us all the enjoy our music with.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





formosawest said:


> Just bought my bryston headphone amp! Cant wait for it to arrive and sit with my bryston dac. Unfortunately all the online retailers i found who sell the hhpa-1 to canada and had stock, where in the usa and had black only. most didn't ship to canada. I couldn't find local stock and local new prices where more than i could afford on my student budget once taxes and interconnects were factored in. Plus waiting... I was lucky i received a bursary with excess and a tax return.. Finally my old dj headphones (hd25) and my hd650 and music collection will no longer suffer the headphone outputs on my macbook!
> 
> alas, I couldn't find a silver one anywhere! ... So my decision was to order a black one rather than continue to wait before i could use my phones. 10 years is long enough wait! (Boy do i miss my allen and heath mixing board) .. I suspect this amp will blow that headphone section out of the water.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi
   
  I would not attempt to change the faceplate without speaking with Mike Pickett at Bryston about the difficulties of doing so.
   
  james


----------



## FormosaWest

Thank you for the advise. I appreciate it.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Hi all Bryston BHA-1 owners, just thought I'd share an experience and a question with you all.
   
  Taken from my post in another audio forum on the internet,
   
   
  "Further to my previous post regarding my issue surrounding uneven gain in the volume knob, does anyone else have the same issue or has anyone else even tried to test the scaling of their volume?

 Quite simply, if we express two factors, one being total volume output (V) and the other being total physical rotation of volume knob (P), normalised from 1 to 10 with 10 representing the maximum, what has been observed is that:
  

 Where P is between 1 to 4, V scales from 1 to 6
 Where P is between 5 to 7, V scales from 6 to 7 (if at all it changes...)
 Where P is between 7 to 10, V scales from 7 to 10 (audible but not as strong as the first scenario)
 
 It has taken 11 days and myself following up twice, as opposed to their usual 1-2 day response time(to his absolute credit, James used to respond extremely quickly - within hours, even during non-business hours), for them (James was unresponsive before I copied the same email to Brian Russell who eventually chased this up with his engineers and responded to me) to tell me in literally one sentence that uneven gain across the volume knob is normal.

 I'm not entirely sure why this design is as such and would love to see if anybody else with a BHA-1 has the same experience as it just sounds rather peculiar to me."


----------



## Maxvla

I don't have any issues with volume on mine, but it is different in other ways from the production units so perhaps my attenuator is different as well. Mine was an early sample unit, serial #2.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Thanks Max.
   
  Just to confirm - did you actually try turning your volume knob past 10 o'clock?
   
  If so, then it means that our volume knobs aren't functioning in a uniform manner and that somebody's isn't working to design and hence, faulty. Suffice to say, I've never heard of an intended design where the volume knob is designed for uneven gain in the manner that mine is...


----------



## Maxvla

Yes, it keeps getting louder at about the same rate up to about 4 o'clock. Didn't want to risk damage beyond that. I don't have any measurement tools so I can't really confirm, but it definitely doesn't have a plateau like you are talking about.


----------



## jtinto

Mine has a tapered non-linear attenuator


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Thanks Max.
   
  Jtinto, forgive the unsophisticated noobie in me but do you mean to say that you have "a limited volume, uneven in gain, volume knob" and that you have Bryston BHA-1 and have the same uneven volume gain that I experience?
   
  Btw, there are a few others on another audio forum out there but am not sure if I'm permitted to post the link here - anyone know if I can?


----------



## Maxvla

Sure you can link.

Perhaps to clear up a little confusion:

Linear pots are not ideal for volume as you have very little adjustment range. Logarithmic (*non-linear*) pots are most common. Almost nobody would put a linear pot on a consumer volume control.


----------



## jtinto

That's right, my BHA-1's volume pot is not linear
  It has more effect as it approaches either extreme


----------



## Solude

Bryston's ad press about the BHA-1 is pretty straight forward about the pot.  It is trimmed differently than 'normal'  Instead of a fast rise that slows down, it's a slow rise that speed up towards the end.  It's a good thing


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Wow. I have certainly been showed up for being a nubcake at this hobby, new things learnt for sure.
   
  Will do more reading about this as I'd love to understand more about "Linear pots are not ideal for volume as you have very little adjustment range. Logarithmic (*non-linear*) pots are most common. Almost nobody would put a linear pot on a consumer volume control."
   
  Thank you very much for clearing this up everybody. It was really beginning to mess with my mind that I could have a defective unit.
   
  Edit - why does it seem that most if not all of the other amps I've tried don't seem to demonstrate the same sort of logarithmic behaviour that the Bryston does? (Violectric, Sugden, Schiit, Woo Audio to name a few other manufacturers who's amps I've tried). Is it that it's a far less dramatic and almost inaudible logarithmic behaviour or something?
   
  Solude - just went for a quick Google to look for this ad press you're referring to but can't seem to quickly find it. any chance of a link?


----------



## Maxvla

Even if you did have a defective unit, you still have 19+ years left on your warranty.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

just curious, has anyone around here heard the bda-2 dac yet? i know its relatively new. i wonder how it competes with the stable of dacs in that range.


----------



## Maxvla

Haven't heard it, but it seems overpriced, by about 2x.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Jesse

There is a review in Absolute Sound Magazine in the April issue on the BDA2 DAC which should be out next week. Also Secrets of Home Theater Magazine is doing a review which should be out in about 2 weeks. He emailed me and said the BDA2 was the first piece of gear he has tested that measured better than his sophisticated test gear!

James


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

If the BDA-2 is better than the BDA-1, it must be stunning.
   
  Have heard the BDA-1 in person and am very strongly contemplating the BDA-2 given how great I found the BDA-1. An audible step up from the Violectric V800 (which itself is a fantastic DAC which punches well above it's weight).


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> If the BDA-2 is better than the BDA-1, it must be stunning.
> 
> Have heard the BDA-1 in person and am very strongly contemplating the BDA-2 given how great I found the BDA-1. An audible step up from the Violectric V800 (which itself is a fantastic DAC which punches well above it's weight).


 

 I compared a BDA-1 with an M51 side by side in my rig and preferred the M51. Both very good DAC's though. The M51 is cheaper too, so there is that...
   
  The dealer that I borrowed the BDA-1 from also has the BDA-2 and swears that they sound indistinguishable through every intput, except USB. I guess the big update with the BDA-2 mostly involved getting the USB input up to snuff, so to speak.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





brac said:


> I compared a BDA-1 with an M51 side by side in my rig and preferred the M51. Both very good DAC's.though. The M51 is cheaper too, so there is that...
> 
> The dealer that I borrowed the BDA-1 from also has the BDA-2 and swears that they sound indistinguishable through every intput, except USB. I guess the big update with the BDA-2 mostly involved getting the USB input up to snuff, so to speak.


 
   
  The BDA-2 uses different DAC's than the BDA-1.  The BDA-1 uses the Crystal 4398 192/24Bit Dac and the BDA-2 uses the AKM 4399 192/32Bit Dac.
   
  james


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> The BDA-2 uses different DAC's than the BDA-1.  The BDA-1 uses the Crystal 4398 192/24Bit Dac and the BDA-2 uses the AKM 4399 192/32Bit Dac.
> 
> james


 

 I realize that...
   
  I'm talking more about how they sound in comparison to each other.


----------



## James Tanner

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
   
  Hi
   
  Then I think the dealer will be in for a difference of opinion on this one.
   
  james


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


 

 Huh? Come again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Are you trying to say that they sound very different from each other?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





brac said:


> Huh? Come again?


 
   
  Hi
   
  I think you will find that most of the people who have heard the two will have a different opinion on the sound differences from the dealer you quoted.
   
  james


----------



## BRAC

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you will find that most of the people who have heard the two will have a different opinion on the sound differences from the dealer you quoted.
> 
> james


 

 That's fair.
   
  Like I said, I have not heard the BDA-2 myself.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

If you google about the BDA-2, you'll find another forum which has opinions/impressions from multiple people who have personally heard both the BDA-1 and BDA-2 and have expressed an audible difference in favour of the BDA-2.
   
  I also thought I read somewhere that the BDA-2 wasn't going to replace the BDA-1 as Bryston saw enough of a difference to maintain both models to serve different purposes/markets/preferences with the BDA-2 having amongst other things such as the change to DAC, a supposedly better USB implementation (24/192 Async with all the re-clocking features etc). Oh and something about the BDA-2 being capable of DSD in future via software.
   
  James, correct me if I'm wrong about any of the above of course.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi

That's correct Nick. Also i think when you get to this level of gear differences become much more subtle of course so I am not surprised that there are different opinions on the differences or sameness of the BDA's. 

James


----------



## Chris J

[h]ardwarenick said:


> Hi all Bryston BHA-1 owners, just thought I'd share an experience and a question with you all.
> 
> Taken from my post in another audio forum on the internet,
> 
> ...




Personally, I think the most important criteria for a volume control is excellent L-R tracking throughout it's range.
A secondary consideration is getting reasonably fine adjustment throughout it's range, i.e. can you set it to the volume you want in any part of the range?

I have a Bryston SP-1.7 Pre-amp, the volume control tracks differently in the analog mode than it does in the digital mode.
But L-R tracking is quite good and I can get reasonable fine adjustment at any level so I'm fine with it.


----------



## R Giskard

I read some comments regarding the volume control on the BHA-1. It is very strange as I'll try to explain.
   
  When the volume is turned from 7 o'clock (minumum) to around 9 o'clock, the volume raise is significant. Turning the potentiometer to 12 o'clock doesn't bring that much of a difference. Turning the potentiometer to 15 o'clock doesn't make it much louder either. In essence, the level at 15 o'clock is approximately twice as lound as when the pot is at 9 o'clock. However, passing 15 o'clock increases the level literally exponentially and it becomes too loud very soon.
   
  It is strange behavior. Is this normal?


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> I read some comments regarding the volume control on the BHA-1. It is very strange as I'll try to explain.
> 
> When the volume is turned from 7 o'clock (minumum) to around 9 o'clock, the volume raise is significant. Turning the potentiometer to 12 o'clock doesn't bring that much of a difference. Turning the potentiometer to 15 o'clock doesn't make it much louder either. In essence, the level at 15 o'clock is approximately twice as lound as when the pot is at 9 o'clock. However, passing 15 o'clock increases the level literally exponentially and it becomes too loud very soon.
> 
> It is strange behavior. Is this normal?


 

 Mine does this as well--
   
  It allows for a finer tuning in the "sweetspot" range from 9 oclock to 1 or 2 oclock IMO and I actually prefer it.  And if you don't like the finer tuning and want a lot of volume, you can do that too... just turn the potentiometer wide open (like you said, 15 oclock or more - not that I can listen that loudly).
   
  I really like the way the potentiometer is used here


----------



## R Giskard

Hi mate!
   
  Oh, don't get me wrong here, I quite like it because, as you say, it allows for very fine adjustment in the range that is appropriate for most people. I am just not sure if this is normal and if this is how they intended it to be. 
   
  I have never experienced a volume control like this and I don't know if this is a function of the BHA-1 or a malfunction. 
   
  The volume control almost seems to be zoned (for a lack of a better term). There are three zones and the first and third zone are located at the extremes (minimum and maximum respectively) and it it is where the biggest differences happen. The second zone is in between them, it is the widest and  seems to be pretty uniform.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  Yes the volume control is designed as the above because we felt given the large amount of Current and Voltage output the BHA is capable of we wanted a very broad range in the middle to allow for the huge variation in efficency headphones have.
   
  james


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Yes the volume control is designed as the above because we felt given the large amount of Current and Voltage output the BHA is capable of we wanted a very broad range in the middle to allow for the huge variation in efficency headphones have.
> 
> james


 
  Hi James!
   
  That is exactly what I wanted (needed) to hear! Thank you!
   
  You certainly accomplished what you had intended with the volume control and I must say it appears as though the available movement of the pot is broader than on linear volume control. Nicely done!


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Yes the volume control is designed as the above because we felt given the large amount of Current and Voltage output the BHA is capable of we wanted a very broad range in the middle to allow for the huge variation in efficency headphones have.
> 
> james


 
   
  James, thanks for confirming the design.
   
  With a W4S DAC-2, the volume control is much better with gain set to low and balanced connections than with gain set to high and RCAs


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Yet another person with the same questions/concerns. R Giskard - I have exactly the same behaviour and having been through this a while ago, I believe it is normal and as per design (which James has articulated a few posts up).
   
  James, perhaps something around the communications/material provided with the BHA-1 to put future uninformed buyers at ease could be in order?


----------



## R Giskard

Hey Nick!
   
  Yes. it is normal as James stated. I also received an email from Bryston technical support on this question and they assure me it is exactly how they wanted it to be. They also informed me that there will be a move towards a linear volume control at some point but they can't be sure when will that happen. Actually, I think it is excellent the way it is as it allows for a more precise fine tuning of volume in the range that is appropriate for most headphones. 
   
  I also quite like the fact they kept the number of gain stages minimal so there are only two. In combination with a broad adjustment of the middle volume range it makes for a very fine system that is both effective and straightforward.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## R-Audiohead

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Yes. it is normal as James stated. I also received an email from Bryston technical support on this question and they assure me it is exactly how they wanted it to be. They also informed me that there will be a move towards a linear volume control at some point but they can't be sure when will that happen. Actually, I think it is excellent the way it is as it allows for a more precise fine tuning of volume in the range that is appropriate for most headphones.
> 
> ...


 

 Agreed.  I would not be in favor of a switch.  Glad I got mine when I did


----------



## FormosaWest

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> Hi all Bryston BHA-1 owners, just thought I'd share an experience and a question with you all.
> 
> Taken from my post in another audio forum on the internet,
> 
> ...


 
  Mine is exactly the same... A bunch at the very beginning, then a whole lot of nothing, then  just before the end, it jumps in output. occasionally i wish it appeared more linear, but i see the benefit of how it is and its not a problem for me. 
   
  Wish it had a cross-feed feature set to play with during hard panned recordings. 
   
  Does the pre-out mute when headphones are attached? I hope so....    Is the gain okay when set to low and used as a preamp, or is it still too high?


----------



## FormosaWest

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Got a pair of the HD 800's yesterday - very nice.
> 
> ...


 
  Any favourite cans so far? All around? For classical?
   
  market research must be pretty nice


----------



## FormosaWest

Quote: 





uncle00jesse said:


> just curious, has anyone around here heard the bda-2 dac yet? i know its relatively new. i wonder how it competes with the stable of dacs in that range.


 
  I cant tell you if its better or different, but i can tell you i love my bda-1 i play audio from my imac via audirvana through april music stello u3 usb-aes/ebu. It helps me separate my components well from my computer, and sounds terrific. Never a hiccup. Just absolutely pure wonderful music.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





formosawest said:


> I cant tell you if its better or different, but i can tell you i love my bda-1 i play audio from my imac via audirvana through april music stello u3 usb-aes/ebu. It helps me separate my components well from my computer, and sounds terrific. Never a hiccup. Just absolutely pure wonderful music.


 
   
  +1. Having spent a few hours with the BDA-1 on USB from a laptop with a BHA-1 and LCD3's, it is amazing. Did a blind test with the BDA-1 and V800 (which I own) and picked the difference to my amazement. Having said that, it wasn't like a mindblowing difference and if anything, I think that speaks volumes of just how good the Violectric V800 DAC is considering it's less than half the price of the BDA-1/BDA-2. 
   
  Do the DAC's sound great? Absolutely.
  Are they worth the money? IMO yes. Having said this, I wouldn't say they're as good value as the V800. IMO, audio past a certain threshold seriously becomes diminishing gains and a game of how brave/desperate you are to keep going for that incrementally better sound.
   
  The BDA-1 is a fantastic DAC and certainly looks fantastic with the BHA-1  Suffice to say, I'm in process of selling my V800 to get the BDA-2 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/648778/violectric-v800-dac-price-dropped-yet-again#post_9274420).


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Thought I'd add here in case anyone was interested - I bought the BDA-2 over the weekend and have spent a few hours with it since.
   
  I am totally, totally in love with it. These Bryston products look (my profile pic) and sound terrific together. The BDA-2 has really lifted my rig and listening experience to new heights, there is just about nothing that isn't improved over the previously excellent V800 DAC. The things which are most noticeable to me are the soundstage, separation of instruments, deathly silent background and incredibly well controlled and defined sound at both ends of the spectrum.
   
  I highly, highly recommend the BHA-1 and BDA-2 combo. The synergy with the LCD-3's and HD800's is brilliant.


----------



## jtinto

Heh Nick,
  I'm very interested in your comparisons of the BDA-1 vs BDA-2
  That's a DAC on my wish list right now
  Cheers


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





[h]ardwarenick said:


> Thought I'd add here in case anyone was interested - I bought the BDA-2 over the weekend and have spent a few hours with it since.
> 
> I am totally, totally in love with it. These Bryston products look (my profile pic) and sound terrific together. The BDA-2 has really lifted my rig and listening experience to new heights, there is just about nothing that isn't improved over the previously excellent V800 DAC. The things which are most noticeable to me are the soundstage, separation of instruments, deathly silent background and incredibly well controlled and defined sound at both ends of the spectrum.
> 
> I highly, highly recommend the BHA-1 and BDA-2 combo. The synergy with the LCD-3's and HD800's is brilliant.


 
   
  Very nice looking combo..  I know the LCD-3 just kick ass with the BHA-1.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Very nice looking combo..  I know the LCD-3 just kick ass with the BHA-1.


 
   
  Thanks, they most certainly do. I've said time and time again and will continue to do so, the LCD3 and HD800 are both excellent to me with this setup. 
   
  Quote: 





jtinto said:


> Heh Nick,
> I'm very interested in your comparisons of the BDA-1 vs BDA-2
> That's a DAC on my wish list right now
> Cheers


 
   
  Sorry for the late response. Before I say anything, some headline notes for readers to take into account before reading my feedback.
  1.I didn't compare the two DAC's side by side so my impressions are separated by a week or two
  2.The source both times was a laptop running USB to the DACs. The BDA-2 is supposed to have a better USB implementation (Async 24/192). I never tried any of the other inputs. USB cable used was stock quality both times, nothing fancy
  3.Both DACs were only demo'd with the BHA-1 via cheapish Audio GD XLR interconnects and LCD3s on Audeze stock 4pin XLR cable. Power cables were all stock
  4.If you believe in burn in, all the gear is less than 50 hours old so do take that into account
  5.I am not an educated/highly experienced audiophile and am barely passing on my subjective, relatively uneducated opinion on what I believe I heard
   
  Given the above, please take my opinions with a grain of salt.
   
*What I'm reasonably confident I heard*
  Bass/lower frequencies seem better defined and controlled
  Mids seem a little pushed further back as the overall soundstage is improved from both a width and depth perspective
  Separation of instruments is improved
   
*What I'm not entirely sure of*
  The highs extend further with better definition
  A darker background (have seen some graphs somewhere out there showing that the BDA-2 measures very well in terms of having a silent background)
   
*In summary*
  Given all the parameters surrounding my opinion, I believe the BDA-2 is an improvement on the BDA-1. I wouldn't say that the difference is night and day but at the same time, please remember that the BDA-2 is "only" $200 or so more than the BDA-1; IMO, a no brainer if you plan to use USB or value DSD support in future. If you own LCD3 or HD800 headphones and use a PC/laptop as your primary playback device, I very highly recommend this Bryston stack.


----------



## jtinto

Thanks Nick,
  The BDA-2 XMOS USB conversion does sound like a no-brainer
  It would be nice company for my BHA


----------



## James Tanner

BDA-2 DAC Review
   
http://www.blu-raydefinition.com/hardware/bryston-bda-2-digital-analog-converter-review.html
   
  james


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> BDA-2 DAC Review
> 
> http://www.blu-raydefinition.com/hardware/bryston-bda-2-digital-analog-converter-review.html
> 
> james


 
   
  Awesome review - good to see that most of his findings were similar to mine and that I wasn't just hearing things


----------



## James Tanner

*Absolute Sound Review - Bryston BDA-2 DAC April 2013*

ftp://ftp.bryston.com/pub/reviews/Absolute_Sound_Review%20_BDA2.pdf


----------



## Maxvla

Dont mean to be a dick, but perhaps these posts need to be in a thread of their own as they are a different topic.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Dont mean to be a dick, but perhaps these posts need to be in a thread of their own as they are a different topic.


 
   
   
  Yes good idea - I will not post reviews here any longer.
   
  james


----------



## Maxvla

Reviews of the BHA-1 are fine, but I saw an update to this thread only to find it was about a DAC instead.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Good point Max, if some admin is reading this, it would be good if we could,
   
  a)Rename this thread properly to be the "Bryston BHA-1" thread
  b)Transfer all the BDA talk to a "Bryston BDA-1/BDA-2" thread


----------



## R Giskard

If there isn't a BHA-1 appreciation thread, I think we should create one. It brought a world of joy to me and made me appreciate solid state again.
   
  I do have one question about the connectors on the front. The single-ended 6.3mm connector is a strange fish... It looks to have some sort of suspension that makes the headphone plug more loose. What do you guys think of this?


----------



## preproman

This thread and a totally separate Bryston thread would not be active at all.  Maybe just rename this thread to Bryston Gear unite that way the thread would be more active and you can keep all Bryston talk here.  
   
  I find it great to come to this thread and read about "all" things Bryston..  Better and more conversations would happen and it would keep this thread more active.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





preproman said:


> This thread and a totally separate Bryston thread would not be active at all.  Maybe just rename this thread to Bryston Gear unite that way the thread would be more active and you can keep all Bryston talk here.
> 
> I find it great to come to this thread and read about "all" things Bryston..  Better and more conversations would happen and it would keep this thread more active.


 
  +1....Individually they would be slow traffic threads...


----------



## ardilla

+1 for "Bryston headphone amps and more"-thread 
  Quote: 





preproman said:


> This thread and a totally separate Bryston thread would not be active at all.  Maybe just rename this thread to Bryston Gear unite that way the thread would be more active and you can keep all Bryston talk here.
> 
> I find it great to come to this thread and read about "all" things Bryston..  Better and more conversations would happen and it would keep this thread more active.


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Well a headphone amp is only as good as the source feeding it. The Bryston DAC with async USB is most likely a very formidable unit. Had it been available when I got my Ayre I would have certainly auditioned it at home.

I for one have heard the BHA-1 amp with dCS gear and it sounded great, of course.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





blackstonejd said:


> Well a headphone amp is only as good as the source feeding it. The Bryston DAC with async USB is most likely a very formidable unit. Had it been available when I got my Ayre I would have certainly auditioned it at home.
> 
> I for one have heard the BHA-1 amp with dCS gear and it sounded great, of course.


 
   
  Totally agreed. Just as it was with my previous Violectric rig (V800 feeding V100 via XLR) and my current one (BDA-2 feeding BHA-1 via XLR, whereby I had the V800 coupled with the BHA-1 before buying the BDA-2), I feel as though the DAC's I've chosen have made an equally, if not greater, difference to the final sound. And believe in cables/interconnects or not, this was all done with some really cheap/basic or stock stuff.
   
  If anything, I hate how this setup has great synergy with both LCD3s and HD800s. I'm struggling to stay away from buying a pair of HD800s


----------



## James Tanner

From: Robert Fijałkowski [mailto:robert@mjaudiolab.pl] 
Sent: Tuesday, April 16, 2013 2:16 AM
To: James Tanner; Brian W Russell
Subject: BHA-1 - won - best Analogue Preamp

Hi James,

*BHA-1 headphone amplifier won in the category ANALOGUE PREAMP the readers Audio Video magazine (2012/2013).*







Best regards,
Robert


----------



## Hubert481

Robert, do you have any internetlink therefore?


----------



## FormosaWest

Personal review of BHA-1

I have the bha-1 headphone amp and the bda-1 dac patched to an iMac by aes/ebu via an April Music Stello u3, giving a full compliment of supported sample rates by xmos. By a-b comparison, the onboard usb is less impressive and not as versatile, so im pleased to have the Stello which permits me to separate my computer, hard-drives, and dac over considerable distance without appreciable signal loss. To be honest though the onboard usb of the dac is really not bad at all, though it is less exciting than the stello or the coax inputs..

 Ive spent the last several weeks growing incredibly fond of my investment into high fidelity audio. Together the bha sounds incredible, provided that the digital source is playing a good recording. It simply blows my mind how sweet and tonally wonderful it sounds. Sounds are full bodied without being overly warm. Frequency response seems totally neutral, with nothing sticking out. Bass is rich and moves with authority. Mids are balanced perfectly with highs and lows, and present all of the smoothness found in a well mastered recording. Highs are crips and yet smooth and without simblance or grain. All styles of music sound great, but a poor recording will come out sounding Just that way. This is because detail retreval from this combo is exceptional and world class. It sounds world class and i could want for very little or nothing in terms of sound quality. This amp and dac sound incredibly beautiful and make me most happy. The sound is just so.. Perfect.

 But this isnt the whole story, and as important as sound quality is, theres more to the design.

This headphone amp needs to be left on to sound its best. When cold, it sounds bland and takes a few hours to days to reach its capabilities. Dont ask me why, but its conisistent with what others have noticed and is consistent with class A amp character. So my advise, leave it on 24/7 and pay the few extra cents a day to the power company, otherwise youre not getting the full potential of the amp.

There is some Source bleed from the input selector, as expected. This is Hard to avoid, but its no deal breaker. Theres very little, demonstrating the quality of the toggle switch, but it is noticible if you have another input playing and your listening to a track with some delicate quiet moments. Especially in the evening, when the world becomes quiet, if you have a second source playing, it will need to be stopped. As a note, the only audio equipment ive seen that hasnt demonstrated this quality has been with very high quality allen and heath mixing boards. But even still, sources on the same channel bleed. All other integrated amps or pre amps ive owned have demonstrated this... And its an effect due to the toggle switch or any other switching mechanism. Im sure someone could dream up a switching method that managed to seperate and isolate sources better, but the design time, testing and cost hardly seem worth it.

The balance pot is of exceptional quality and without a bypass. There is a solid and smooth center notch that for all intents and purposes marks it perfectly channel matched. A bypass would have been a nice thought, but without one its hard to say if sound quality would be noticibly improved. Switch or pot, neither is perfect and having a balance knob may serve its purpose for those with uneven hearing.

Now... how could this wonderful amp be improved? 
The volume pot curve, level of attenuation and gain selections .... Well.. They Can pose an annoyance. one will likely overlook these little weaknesses due to the wonderful sound quality spewed from the bha-1/bda-1 combo. But, nevertheless, Volume control is finicky at times and often not as even and intuitive as one would hope. I cant help but feel a little extra attention from the design team wouldve gone along way. I'd speculate that today, folks in bryston design have a solution dreamed up but couldnt impliment it for one reason or another, or were simply asked to ready the design once it was found to be good enough for most people. Im sure marketing would disagree, but design is a process, and improvement come incrementally. Maybe someone at bryston has tweaked it, but for those of us in the consumer world, were stuck with a tempermental volume knob that has a way of spoiling the fun if youre anywhere near either end of the knob. Perhaps im wrong and developing a more linear feel (yes, db attenuation is logarithmic) was an unsurmountable challenge, but as a novice diy audio hobbyist, i kind of doubt it. In fact, the only thing that keeps me from coming up with my own solution or replacement is how much i value and appreciate the 20 year warrenty. None the less, a passive balanced inline stepped attenuator may be on the diy to-do list this summer... But we'll have to do some research before getting to that as one wouldnt want to destabilize the amp by messing about with impendance before being reasonably certain such a solution would be safe, effective, convenient and affordable enough to implement. At the very least, this demonastrates my desire to make up for this inconvenience, and as much as i would like bryston to offer a solution, im not holding my breath. They have pride, and should be proud, because this amplifier is creme-de-la-creme. So dont let the little details desway your interest. Just be aware that when you discover it for yourself, your likely to feel the way many of us do. A wee tad bit of "i wish it was a little better"
Theres always the fading of the honeymoon period and this may explain why some audiophiles drift from component to component.

 Yes, the attenuator problem arises from the need to accomidate a full variety of headphones. So This powerful and wonderful amp has a volume pot that seems hyper-polar; what i mean is, the first few and last few degrees of rotation are -extremely- steep, while the rest seems to need a good twist to make any difference at all. At night, With my sennheiser hd650's and AKG 702's, I find the lower portions dont go low enough before the channel balance is lost - and one ear, then the other - drops suddenly to a still audible trickle. This begs for a lower gain setting which would serve well for both loud recordings and sensitive headphones. Perhaps a lower gain setting might provide a more amiable preamp out gain and fuller sweep too. Beter yet, couldnt the preout have been fitted with its own custom fit attenuator? At the end of the volume knob, channel balance is lost again and there is a sudden and very profound increase in volume. At first i wondered if my unit was fitted with a faulty volume pot, but with reading ive learned that this is somewhat To be expected. It seems to me a more conventional attenuator curve coupled with a variety of selectable gain levels would have fit the bill better, and allowed us to get the best of full volume sweep from a variety of cans. i find im always somewhere near the very top or very bottom and it makes for a little compromise as i try to dodge these issues to get to a comfortable volume level.. I often wish it was fitted with a nicely chosen stepped attenuator. I think both an additional lower and a higher gain setting would have helped tremendously, as well as a better choice in volume pots. Im under the impression that headphones like the he6 could use a pinch more oomph especially when playing quieter recordings.

All in all im extremely satisfied with my balanced set up. As to claims that it might not truly be balanced in to out, im of the current belief that it is, and what ever it is, it produces a magnificent sound both single ended and balanced. Ive taken to the 4pin out as the dual 3 pin seems like a silly ritual and a clumsy idea perpetuated by circumstmances of its initial beginings. Balanced opperation appears to offer the slightest smidge more control and a little clearer, ever-so-slightly more forward sound... Which could be explained more by how its driven than by its balanced ground.

Im thrilled bryston has taken interest in us headphone enthusiasts and decided to develop this wonderful amp. Going forward i hope they reissue a second reincarnation with a few tweaks to the potentiometer/attenuator, a few more gain settings, and perhaps a couple new features such as a variable crossfeed as found on the phonitor and a line out for dubbing and patching purposes. I recall seeing photos of bha-1 prototype with a second mini headphone onput and wish that was incuded in the production version, or better, a second 1/4" se headphone output so as to avoid using ugly, noisy splitters. Idve prefered if the mini jack input was another rca. mini jacks are rarely status quo in high end audio, and in the event that an ipod is being used, mini to rca cables are widely available. Lastly lockable rear xlrs wouldve been preferable though minor.

Im very pleased with my bha and i encourage enthusiasts to consider it as your go to headphone amp upgrade. Where it matters most this amp shines. Really, th eonly thing worth addressing would be the volume, and gain situation, but in absense of a better volume pot i may keep my eye open for a solution - preferably a modification brainstormed by and offered by bryston.


----------



## Hubert481

>>This headphone amp needs to be left on to sound its best.
I had the same experience!


----------



## breadvan

Does anyone know if Bryston would consider a remote control version of the BHA-1?


----------



## murrays

Quote: 





breadvan said:


> Does anyone know if Bryston would consider a remote control version of the BHA-1?


 
   
  It's a headphone amplifier!  How long is your headphone cord?


----------



## ardilla

I would like one too!
   
  Bryston seems to have been pretty adaptive to customer feedback so far, so hwo knows?
   
  The lack of remote controllable volume on headphone amps is really annoying, and for those who have one it is a real competitive advantage. 
   
  Especially since the Bryston doubles as (seemingly) a great pre-amp
   
  Quote: 





breadvan said:


> Does anyone know if Bryston would consider a remote control version of the BHA-1?


----------



## ardilla

BTW - is there a way to *mute the pre-outs while listening to heapdhone? *This is also an essential function for people who want to use it as a headphone amp and pre-amp. 
   
  Further, one should also be able to *mute the headphones when listening to speakers*.
   
  The best would be to have the ability to choose between "headphone - pre/speakers - both" as i occasionally can be nice to have speakers playing low level volume simultanously as listening to headphones. For instance my wife may want some background music, and I want to listen to the headphones.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  No you can not mute the preouts - they run in parallel with the front connections.
   
  A remote would be a different product as you need a motorized control and a receiver.
   
  james


----------



## ardilla

Muting the pre-outs shouldn't be that difficult? Just a switch and some wires?
   
  I've had several integrated amps with a 3-position switch (speakers A, B and Both) and also several amps with a "Speakers/headphone" switch. This would really make the pre-amp abilities useful. People don't like having to switch off their power amps just because the want to listen briefly on their headphones in private. 
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> No *you can not mute the preouts* - they run in parallel with the front connections.
> 
> ...


----------



## breadvan

I





murrays said:


> It's a headphone amplifier!  How long is your headphone cord?




I want to run that as a preamp too, remote is essentially a must.

Even as a head amp if my understanding is correct most standard cable is about 10 feet long, my coach is 11 feet away.


----------



## breadvan

ardilla said:


> I would like one too!
> 
> Bryston seems to have been pretty adaptive to customer feedback so far, so hwo knows?
> 
> ...




Great per amp, that's exactly my wish, but I just got a reply from Bryston that a remote is not in their plan.


----------



## Senn-Fi

I wish mine had a remote too...I have to end up using the digital volume control on my source to adjust the volume as mine is across the room.


----------



## ehlarson

Quote: 





senn-fi said:


> I wish mine had a remote too...I have to end up using the digital volume control on my source to adjust the volume as mine is across the room.


 
   
  My source, an Anedio D2 has a remote so this isn't an issue for me. However I would use a pre out defeat if I had it.


----------



## James Tanner

http://www.tonepublications.com/MAGPDF/TA_054.pdf


----------



## JWahl

Be careful what you ask for with the remote volume control.  Just from a pure business perspective, there is quite a price deficit between the BHA-1 and their dedicated preamps.  If they were to add the remote volume control to the BHA-1 it could force them to raise the price well north of $2k as not to leech sales from their own dedicated preamps.  I think the BHA-1 is currently at a great price point and value and wouldn't want to see it any higher personally.  Just a thought.


----------



## Senn-Fi

I was thinking more of a BHA-2 with a few more features and keep the BHA-1 the way it is.  I would use the pre-amp function on my main rig and think about selling my expensive linestage if it had the remote control.


----------



## breadvan

jwahl said:


> Be careful what you ask for with the remote volume control. Just from a pure business perspective, there is quite a price deficit between the BHA-1 and their dedicated preamps. If they were to add the remote volume control to the BHA-1 it could force them to raise the price well north of $2k as not to leech sales from their own dedicated preamps. I think the BHA-1 is currently at a great price point and value and wouldn't want to see it any higher personally. Just a thought.




This is very true, although a large company like Bryston should be resourceful enough to 'clamp' the difference down to a reasonable level, I think. Adding a remote purely as an option would also be ideal not to hurt its current excellent price point, and those who don’t need a remote.

Just for example, Khozmo is able to add this quite nice looking remote module to their attenuators for $200.

http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/khozmo/1.html


----------



## ardilla

There isn't a reason to ship with a remote at all - or just get one of those cheapo credit card ones that Hegel ships with their dac. Just make sure that people can code their multi-remotes.
   
  The trouble is the motorized attenuator and mounting a reciever. 
   
  For me however, as mentioned - the a switch to turn on/off heaphones/pre-amp outs would be more important, andshould be quite inexpensive to include. 
  Quote: 





breadvan said:


> This is very true, although a large company like Bryston should be resourceful enough to 'clamp' the difference down to a reasonable level, I think. Adding a remote purely as an option would also be ideal not to hurt its current excellent price point, and those who don’t need a remote.
> 
> Just for example, Khozmo is able to add this quite nice looking remote module to their attenuators for $200.
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/khozmo/1.html


----------



## James Tanner

*AUDIO BEAT REVIEW*
   
[size=11.0pt]http://www.theaudiobeat.com/equipment/bryston_bha1.htm[/size]


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> *AUDIO BEAT REVIEW*
> 
> [size=11.0pt]http://www.theaudiobeat.com/equipment/bryston_bha1.htm[/size]


 
  Interestingly, I was about to send a letter to Bryston and ask them about the MPS-2 external power supply option and if the BHA-1 with an internal supply could be retrofitted to operate with the MPS-2. So, this option is no longer available I take it?
   
  Also, an academic question. What would the differences be? Would there be an improvement in noise level given the multiple stages of regulation in the MPS-2 or was this option icnluded only so that owners of BP26 and BP1.5 could save on the internal power supply in the BHA-1?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Interestingly, I was about to send a letter to Bryston and ask them about the MPS-2 external power supply option and if the BHA-1 with an internal supply could be retrofitted to operate with the MPS-2. So, this option is no longer available I take it?
> 
> Also, an academic question. What would the differences be? Would there be an improvement in noise level given the multiple stages of regulation in the MPS-2 or was this option icnluded only so that owners of BP26 and BP1.5 could save on the internal power supply in the BHA-1?


 
   
  HI
   
  Yes originally I thought it might be a nice feature to reduce the price for those already owning a MPS-2 power supply but after testing and recognizing that the performance was the same we decided to only offer it as a special order only.
   
  Also I realized how restrictive it was as you could only use it in the same setup as the MPS-2 was in and resale value would be severly limited.
   
  james


----------



## R Giskard

Thank you!
   
  How do I say this without sounding corny but you Sir are a gentleman.
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> HI
> 
> Yes originally I thought it might be a nice feature to reduce the price for those already owning a MPS-2 power supply but after testing and recognizing that the performance was the same we decided to only offer it as a special order only.
> 
> ...


----------



## MorbidToaster

Does Bryston have ANY plans to release a reasonably priced power amp that could be paired with this? AFAIK their entry level power amp is like...2x (a bit more, IIRC) than this amp.


----------



## R Giskard

Considering the level of performance and quality, Bryston amplifiers are more than reasonably priced. The level of quality is such that they favourably compare to Pass Labs amplifiers in many scenarios. You cannot get much better than that at any price.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  Correct - we do not build to a price point.  We build based on the best that the current state of the art will allow for.  If we could build a more 'linear' amplifier we certainly would.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  james
  .


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Correct - we do not build to a price point.  We build based on the best that the current state of the art will allow for.  If we could build a more 'linear' amplifier we certainly would.
> 
> ...


 
  Keep doing it that way James. You gear is fantastic.


----------



## MorbidToaster

That's great and all, but IIRC your lowest priced power amp is the 2.5SST.
   
  It's capable being used in Mono or Stereo and does 135wpc into 8 Ohms. There's a lot of speakers that don't need that much power but would still benefit from the quality of your amps.
   
  Cut the power in half and make it stereo only. It'd still be very capable, I think. Though I'm sure there's something very technical that I'm missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's no reason something like that needs to be a 'compromised design'.
   
  I just think it's unfortunate that a full Bryston system is out of some people's reach because of the high price your power amps start at when you've got a preamp like this for such a reasonable price.
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Correct - we do not build to a price point.  We build based on the best that the current state of the art will allow for.  If we could build a more 'linear' amplifier we certainly would.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> That's great and all, but IIRC your lowest priced power amp is the 2.5SST.
> 
> It's capable being used in Mono or Stereo and does 135wpc into 8 Ohms. There's a lot of speakers that don't need that much power but would still benefit from the quality of your amps.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi 
   
  We have the Stereo 2B-LP Pro Amplifier which is 60 watts per channel at $2150 list.
   
  http://bryston.com/products/power_amps/2B-LP-PRO.html
   
  james


----------



## MorbidToaster

I was ignoring the Pro units because they don't really give that slick Bryston look, but now that I think about it...is there any chance you could order one of those with the nice 17" faceplate? 
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> We have the Stereo 2B-LP Pro Amplifier which is 60 watts per channel at $2150 list.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I was ignoring the Pro units because they don't really give that slick Bryston look, but now that I think about it...is there any chance you could order one of those with the nice 17" faceplate?


 
   
  Hi
   
  No sorry it only comes with the heatsinks on the front.
   
  james


----------



## MorbidToaster

Foiled again!
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> No sorry it only comes with the heatsinks on the front.
> 
> james


----------



## James Tanner

[size=14.0pt]This is hilarious[/size]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xxz6_utUsZo&feature=share

 james


----------



## breadvan

Hi James, does the BHA-1 come in different revision?


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





breadvan said:


> Hi James, does the BHA-1 come in different revision?


 
  Hi
   
  There are options on colour (silver or black)  and size (17 or 19 inch faceplate) as well as male or female XLR's on the front as well as Green or Blue LEDs.
   
  james


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> There are options on colour (silver or black)  and size (17 or 19 inch faceplate) as well as male or female XLR's on the front as well as Green or Blue LEDs.
> 
> ...


----------



## R Giskard

I think Bryston has a rather unique position in the market to manufacture high quality amplifiers that need not be advertised in order to be recognized by professional studions or audiophiles alike. This is important because the market is rampant with expensive marketing and the competition is fierce. Even if you have a great product, the chances of you succeeding without proper advertisement are negligible and advertisment costs money. making a cheaper amplifier would make no sense for Bryston and they are better off the way they do business now.
   
  To be fair, you don't need to buy a Bryston to get good quality but don't expect the best if you don't. I tend to think of their products as an investment and peace of mind. There are a lot of high end manufacturers but I don't see Bryston owners changing hands so rapidly or even at all.
   
  World would be a nice place if everyone had food to eat so I imagine everyone on this forum is wealthy enough.


----------



## shuttleboi

Questions about the Bryston faceplates:
   
  1. Am I correct in understanding that the 17" faceplate is exactly 17" wide? It appears to be wider (and taller) than the rest of the body, so is the body about 15-16" wide? I would like to make sure it lines up with the rest of my AV gear. If I place my CD player on top of the Bryston gear, will there be any problems with it hitting the faceplate?
   
  2. Is the silver brushed aluminum the same color as the MacBook laptops? I'm using that as a point of reference for Cambridge Audio CD player gear.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Questions about the Bryston faceplates:
> 
> 1. Am I correct in understanding that the 17" faceplate is exactly 17" wide? It appears to be wider (and taller) than the rest of the body, so is the body about 15-16" wide? I would like to make sure it lines up with the rest of my AV gear. If I place my CD player on top of the Bryston gear, will there be any problems with it hitting the faceplate?
> 
> 2. Is the silver brushed aluminum the same color as the MacBook laptops? I'm using that as a point of reference for Cambridge Audio CD player gear.


 
   
  Hi
   
  Yes it is exactly 17 inches wide but the Faceplate is 1/4 inch above and below the chassis in height on the C-Series. As long as what you place on top has feet all is OK.
   
  I would say its very close looking at my MAC laptop.
   
  james


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes it is exactly 17 inches wide but the Faceplate is 1/4 inch above and below the chassis in height on the C-Series. As long as what you place on top has feet all is OK.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Thanks for the info. What is the C-series? Are the BHA-1 amp and BDA-2 in that series?
   
  Also, what happened to your CD player? I just google'd and saw that you discontinued it. Are you planning to release a matching CD transport sometime? I know that there are still many, many CD lovers.


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Thanks for the info. What is the C-series? Are the BHA-1 amp and BDA-2 in that series?
> 
> Also, what happened to your CD player? I just google'd and saw that you discontinued it. Are you planning to release a matching CD transport sometime? I know that there are still many, many CD lovers.


 
   Hi,
   
  C -Series is the Consumer series not the Pro faceplates. Yes the BHA and BDA are C-Series
   
  The CD drives were no longer available so we had to discontinue our CD player - too bad it was exceptional!  We are looking at a CD transport that connects to our BDP-2 Player.
   
  james


----------



## R Giskard

Apart from that James, are there any other differences between the SST2 consumer and pro amplifiers?
   
  Also, I have a few questions about the new BDA-2 converter.
   
  - how come you decided to use only one (and admittedly) larger toroid instead of two smaller and shielded ones you used in the BDA-1
  - apart from the transition from Crystal Semiconductor to Asahi Kasei converters, were there the clocks changed as well (from what I could see, you use two of them - one for 44.1 and the other for 48 kHz multiplies)
  - what's of most interest to me is the input stage before the converters; where you able to keep the discrete system found in the BDA-1?
   
  Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Apart from that James, are there any other differences between the SST2 consumer and pro amplifiers?
> 
> Also, I have a few questions about the new BDA-2 converter.
> 
> ...


----------



## R Giskard

Very interesting!
   
  Then apart from the enhanced USB interface, there shouldn't be that much of a difference between the BDA-2 and BDA-2, except for the one derived from new converters, right? 
   
  Also, apart from replacement of the two transformers for one, are there improvements in the power supply? Higher quality regulators for example?
   
  Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## shuttleboi

Hi James, I was looking at the BDA-2 and BHA-1. Can  you update the Bryston website to include dimensions and weight of the units? They are not listed on your webpages nor in the "brochure" or other technical documents for the respective units.


----------



## [H]ardwareNick

Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Hi James, I was looking at the BDA-2 and BHA-1. Can  you update the Bryston website to include dimensions and weight of the units? They are not listed on your webpages nor in the "brochure" or other technical documents for the respective units.


 
   
  Stop looking and start buying! They're both seriously awesome products and will go very nicely with both the LCD3 and HD800


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Hi James, I was looking at the BDA-2 and BHA-1. Can  you update the Bryston website to include dimensions and weight of the units? They are not listed on your webpages nor in the "brochure" or other technical documents for the respective units.


 
   
  Hi
   
  Checking it out.
   
  james


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





shuttleboi said:


> Hi James, I was looking at the BDA-2 and BHA-1. Can  you update the Bryston website to include dimensions and weight of the units? They are not listed on your webpages nor in the "brochure" or other technical documents for the respective units.


 
   
   
[size=10.0pt]BDA2[/size]
  [size=10pt]Width is 17" (dress panel can be either 17" or 19")[/size]
[size=10.0pt]Depth is 11.5" (including the jacks on the rear panel to the front panel)[/size]
[size=10.0pt]Height is 2.75" with rubber feet on or 2" with feet off[/size]
[size=10.0pt]Weight is 12.5 lbs[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]BHA1[/size]
  [size=10pt]Width is 17" (dress panel can be either 17" or 19")[/size]
[size=10.0pt]Depth is 12.25" (includes the jacks on the rear panel and the knobs on the front panel)[/size]
[size=10.0pt]Height is 2.75" with the rubber feet on or 2" with the feet removed[/size]
[size=10.0pt]Weight is 13.25 lbs[/size]


----------



## James Tanner

Hi James;
   
BRYSTON BDA-2 DAC:
   
Wow, I mean WOW, what a DAC!
   
For the last 3 ½ years I’ve been very happy with the BDA-1, but now that I’ve heard the BDA-2, for me there’s no going back. When I set out to listen to the BDA-2, I thought I’d have to do a lot of switching back and forth to discern the differences, but it was obvious as soon as music started to play. Depth, texture, cymbal decay, 3D soundstaging, they’re all there in spades with the BDA-2. All the detail, PRAT, and sense of live musical performance is still there as it is with the BDA-1, but now there’s more space around each instrument so that the aforementioned “texture” comes through.
   
Also, subtle dynamic shadings are easier to appreciate with the BDA-2 over the BDA-1, so that the music has more varied emotional impact. If I had to sum it up, I’d say it’s an incredibly natural sounding dac, as “real” as any tube/analog rig I’ve ever heard. I think the BDA-2 and Magnepan ribbon tweeters are a match made in heaven. As much as I love my maggies (3.6), I’ll admit they do start to compress at higher volumes. 
   
Someday I hope to hear the Model T’s. 
   
Thanks so much.....very happy customer.
   
Regards,
Daniel Lee


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Enjoying the Mad Dogs on BHA-1.  Great pairing.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
   
  On the weekend I was experimenting and just wanted to let customers know if they are using the MAC program AUDIRVANA software the INTEGER mode is available on the BDA-2 USB input.
   
  james


----------



## mbllbm

has anyone used the AKG K 702 (65 A) Bryston bha1, how does this statement?


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Quote: 





mbllbm said:


> has anyone used the AKG K 702 (65 A) Bryston bha1, how does this statement?


 
   
  I have the K702-65.  I'll check it out this weekend and report back.


----------



## R Giskard

Well, if K701 is anything like the K702/65 then it should be pretty good with the Bryston. Bryston is very flat and accurate to a fault and if that is something you value (I wouls say so given the choice of headphones) then the BHA-1 might be a good choice for you. But wait till Mike tries it out since he has the very headphones, he's the king!


----------



## mbllbm

Quote: 





hifiguy528 said:


> I have the K702-65.  I'll check it out this weekend and report back.


 
  ???


----------



## mbllbm

what will be better with bha1 AKG K 702 anniversary or  Ultrasone signature  pro?
  if anyone listened Ultrasone sig pro with Bryston?


----------



## FormosaWest

> > We are looking at a CD transport that connects to our BDP-2 Player.


 
   a small drive-only enclosure, using the bdp to control playback and bda to decode the audio? i like this idea!
   
  Better - yet... id suggest a CD/DVD-A/SA-CD/BR transport/drive integrated within a bdp, or bdp-like, digital player. As the transport alone is incredibly simple and the drive units which make up a bulk of the tech are cheap as borsch and sourced externally (such as phillips' etc..). ...does the bda dac decode pcm? ..(i dont think so... i guess this is another reason why a bdp would be a good plan as its playback software could be programmed to do the pcm conversion and control the drive unit
   
  it would be nice if you make the cd transport very inexpensive and drive bda sales by selling the transport (and vice versa). a bda as a two (or three) chassis multi-disk format playback setup would be nice


----------



## FormosaWest

> > We are looking at a CD transport that connects to our BDP-2 Player.


 
   a small drive-only enclosure, using the bdp to control playback and bda to decode the audio? i like this idea!
   
  Better - yet... id suggest a CD/DVD-A/SA-CD/BR transport/drive integrated within a bdp, or bdp-like, digital player. As the transport alone is incredibly simple and the drive units which make up a bulk of the tech are cheap as borsch and sourced externally (such as phillips' etc..). ...does the bda dac decode pcm? ..(i dont think so... i guess this is another reason why a bdp would be a good plan as its playback software could be programmed to do the pcm conversion and control the drive unit
   
  it would be nice if you make the cd transport very inexpensive and drive bda sales by selling the transport (and vice versa). a bda as a two (or three) chassis multi-disk format playback setup would be nice


----------



## FormosaWest

motorized or unmotorized pots are noisey and cause sound quality issues and wear out ... i really dislike them. this wouldnt be a great way to add a remote function for volume.
  digitally controlled (by rotary  encoder) relay-controlled resistor-based attenuators can be made to offer 0.5db steps easily with a small number of relays, and these systems adapt well to remotes.
  im integrating one into a balanced preamp im building for myself from one of passlabs designs.
   
  im not even sure it would cost much more than a top quality motor-pot. the required components are cheap, but i realise they are labour intensive to design and build - which escalates price rapidly.. it would make sense if the bha was actually designed to have preamp functionality, but the pre-outs are in no mans land.. where it seems they have limited use.
   
  the bha "preamp feature" is somewhat misleading ive found....
  the gain of the amp is too high for preamp use and theres no switch to ground/mute the pre-outs in headphone use, or vice-versa. it needs a lower gain setting (like around 5 to 10 db gain) for preamp use and for use with sensitive headphones.
  the volume knob is operated at the lowest end where theres a lot of channel imbalance and volume attenuation is overly sharp.
  the bha volume control is ...not good
   
  i was looking forward to using my bha as a preamp too until i received mine and realized this pre-out feature wasnt ideal/well thought out... a few small design mods would make it functional, but for some reason bryston doesnt seem interested in doing so today.. so i started building my own preamp... which ive discovered isnt half as difficult (provided a good design is available( as id previously thought.


----------



## murrays

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *FormosaWest* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... the gain of the amp is too high for preamp use and theres no switch to ground/mute the pre-outs in headphone use, or vice-versa. it needs a lower gain setting (like around 5 to 10 db gain) for preamp use and for use with sensitive headphones.
> the volume knob is operated at the lowest end where theres a lot of channel imbalance and volume attenuation is overly sharp.
> the bha volume control is ...not good


 
   
  If everything else is OK, except for the high gain, then all you may need are some inline attenuators to connect to to outputs.
  For example: http://www.rothwellaudioproducts.co.uk/html/attenuators.html.


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





formosawest said:


> motorized or unmotorized pots are noisey and cause sound quality issues and wear out ... i really dislike them. this wouldnt be a great way to add a remote function for volume.
> digitally controlled (by rotary  encoder) relay-controlled resistor-based attenuators can be made to offer 0.5db steps easily with a small number of relays, and these systems adapt well to remotes.
> im integrating one into a balanced preamp im building for myself from one of passlabs designs.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Relay volume controls are great if executed properly but unfortunately, most of them aren't. The resistors have to be matched within very close tolerance of resistance and they must be good quality otherwise every benefit of such a system would be nullified quickly. 
   
  I have found these systems to be unreliable sometimes, especially if they are placed near sources of direct heat dissipation. So they won't work that well in tube amplifiers for example. I doubt Bryston will ever implement this because they've worked with taper atternuators for years and they do get it right amd it lasts.


----------



## FormosaWest

Cheers Murray!
  good  find.  something like this might be necessary.
  if bryston produces a second gen bha i'll e first in line.
  it sounds so goood.


----------



## mbllbm

Is the BHA-1 considered a good choice for use with the DENON AH-D7100?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





mbllbm said:


> Is the BHA-1 considered a good choice for use with the DENON AH-D7100?


 
  Bright amp + VERY bright headphones doesn't equal a great combo IMO.


----------



## Maxvla

I don't truly consider the BHA-1 a bright amp, it is just aggressive and thus carries a lot of energy with its sound.


----------



## James Tanner

The only thing 'bright' about the BHA headphone amp are the people who purchase it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  james


----------



## s4s4s4

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> The only thing 'bright' about the BHA headphone amp are the people who purchase it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  yes indeed, very true.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> The only thing 'bright' about the BHA headphone amp are the people who purchase it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
Touché


----------



## mbllbm

Which of beyerdynamic version will be the best of the Bryston dt770/dt880/dt990?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I don't truly consider the BHA-1 a bright amp, it is just aggressive and thus carries a lot of energy with its sound.


 
   
  Quote: 





james tanner said:


> The only thing 'bright' about the BHA headphone amp are the people who purchase it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sorry, to my ears...the amp is on the bright side. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I would put the V200 on the darker side and the GS-X bang on neutral.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Sorry, to my ears...the amp is on the bright side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Peter,
   
  What you think about the Mojo - bright side as well?


----------



## dleblanc343

Well the mjolnir is just as bright, if not brigther than the BHA-1 after having owned both side by side.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Peter,
> 
> What you think about the Mojo - bright side as well?


 
   
  Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Well the mjolnir is just as bright, if not brigther than the BHA-1 after having owned both side by side.


 
  I would say they are about the same in that regard.


----------



## preproman

Yeah - I was going to say they are just about stand ends for each other.  Using the balanced outputs of the BHA-1 that is..


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Well the mjolnir is just as bright, if not brigther than the BHA-1 after having owned both side by side.


 
   
   
  Looks like you kept the Mojo over the BHA-1 - why?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Yeah - I was going to say they are just about stand ends for each other.  Using the balanced outputs of the BHA-1 that is..


 
  But one is truly balanced back to front and costs about $500 less.


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> But one is truly balanced back to front and costs about $500 less.


 
   
  Well - I wasn't going to speak on the design - but if you insist


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





preproman said:


> Well - I wasn't going to speak on the design - but if you insist


 
  However sonically, I felt that the BHA was a bit more transparent window to the music than the MJ. And construction-wise, the BHA looks the part of a $1k+ amp. It is very well put together.


----------



## dleblanc343

preproman said:


> Looks like you kept the Mojo over the BHA-1 - why?



I had traded the bha-1 with cash for the lcd3 many months ago as my friend and I were equally interested in the exchange. I still prefer the bha-1, I simply kept the mojo for my secondary rig.


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Sorry, to my ears...the amp is on the bright side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Bryston amplifiers are the top choice for studios here. Most of these deal with classical music or film scoring even though the fact is not generally known. The prime reason for that is their truthfulness to the source. They are certainly not bright. They are what the recording makes of them. 
   
  The reason some find them bright is lack of experience with any form of music production or real live instruments. It is one thing not to like the sound of it and a completely other thing to call something bright when in fact it is not. If it is bright for you, then you either have a problem with component matching in your system or you really have a wrong perception of how a concert grand or a trumpet sounds. 
   
  Now some people tend to agree with this factor of realism instantly and some are accustomed to it due to their profession. National / local instruments here have a very distinctive tone to them. The smallest ones (freely translated to English as "pearls") are harmonically rich due to the double E-strings for example. The wealth of harmonics makes them exceedingly difficult to record and out of all the amplifiers, most of which you've never even heard of, Bryston amplifiers do these instruments a justice. 
   
  They aren't aggressive either. The word I'd use to describe them is "assertive" and there's a distinctive difference between the two. There is one other thing that should be taken into account when Bryston amplifiers are in question. Similar to Pass Labs amplifiers (and I do usually make comparisons between the two), they were meant to run continously so they won't even show their character if they haven't been properly warmed-up. It has to do with the way how amplifiers have been tested and fine-tuned during "soak test" procedures and those are done to ensure stable operation under the most extreme conditions.
   
  Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Bryston amplifiers are the top choice for studios here. Most of these deal with classical music or film scoring even though the fact is not generally known. The prime reason for that is their truthfulness to the source. They are certainly not bright. They are what the recording makes of them.
> 
> The reason some find them bright is lack of experience with any form of music production or real live instruments. It is one thing not to like the sound of it and a completely other thing to call something bright when in fact it is not. If it is bright for you, then you either have a problem with component matching in your system or you really have a wrong perception of how a concert grand or a trumpet sounds.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm not arguing that Bryston's studio gear is neutral....just that the BHA-1 is north of neutral on the "brighter side" when compared to what I would consider "neutral". The Soloist is more in line with that and the GS-X is likely the best SS amp I've heard in that regard. I'm a fan of Bryston as a company, they're not too far from me (I'm in Toronto).


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> I'm not arguing that Bryston's studio gear is neutral....just that the BHA-1 is north of neutral on the "brighter side" when compared to what I would consider "neutral". The Soloist is more in line with that and the GS-X is likely the best SS amp I've heard in that regard. I'm a fan of Bryston as a company, they're not too far from me (I'm in Toronto).


 
  Hi!
   
  Well, that is the thing. The BHA-1 is the closest thing to their SST^2 amplifiers. Linearity is exceptional with absolutely zero coloration in the high end.


----------



## joe55ag

Hi,
  I was able to get a listen to the Bryston BHA-1 last week..
  It impressed me with dynamics, clarity, and its neutral sonics.
   
  I heard no harshness or high end tilt at all..
  a very nice amp.
  (and the best guarantee around)
   
  Joe


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Hi!
> 
> Well, that is the thing. The BHA-1 is the closest thing to their SST^2 amplifiers. Linearity is exceptional with absolutely zero coloration in the high end.


 
  Again...and for the last time: The BHA-1 is not linear to my ears. It's tipped to the aggressive/bright side of things. And my GOLD STANDARD is the GS-X in terms of colouration. I would suggest you go hear one and see if you still feel the same way.


----------



## s4s4s4

Everything is usually relative for us humans.
   
  One man's bright is another man dull, it comes down to what its compared to.
   
  Usually electronics are compared to other electronics. Is one bright or the other dull, that's up to the listener to decide.
   
  I have been in the industry for almost thirty years, and yes I have my opinions (strong ones) and most are probably wrong as I am not comparing the sound of gear to real music.
   
  The bottom line, who friggin cares, buy what YOU think sounds good. After all the reading I did here (head-fi) I thought hmmmm, don't think HD800's are for me. One listen was all it took, a complete 180, I love them.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





s4s4s4 said:


> Everything is usually relative for us humans.
> 
> One man's bright is another man dull, it comes down to what its compared to.
> 
> ...


 
  The GS-X is roundly considered one of the best examples of "wire with gain" around. I've heard/owned many amps and have to agree. My point is to claim that amp X is totally neutral, go listen to Y, Z, etc... that are also considered neutral and then make the final call for yourself.


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Again...and for the last time: The BHA-1 is not linear to my ears. It's tipped to the aggressive/bright side of things. And my GOLD STANDARD is the GS-X in terms of colouration. I would suggest you go hear one and see if you still feel the same way.


 
  [size=7.5pt]For the last time? This is a forum mate! Not a bully's definition of a debate - "agree with me or I will make you agree".[/size]
   
  [size=7.5pt]These amplifiers wouldn't be used where they are if they weren't as flat as a ruler. I think you lack the base foundation of how something sounds. Otherwise you would know that "to my ears" really isn't the best way of evaluating audio equipment. Neutrality is the single most difficult parameter to evaluate in audio reproduction and it is also the most dificult thing for manufacturer's to achieve regardless of how flat the frequency response is. Still, there are people that wave with this term like a kid who's found his dad's gun. [/size]
   
  [size=7.5pt]I am quite familiar with the Headamp for I had that amplifier and ultimately sold it three years ago as it wasn't what I needed at the time. Since then I've had around forteen amplifiers, nine out of which I still do and seven out of those you've never heard of, and all of them are better amplifiers than the Headamp and that is why I still have them.[/size]
   
  [size=7.5pt]The point? If it is "to your ears" then it ultimately doesn't matter to anyone else but you and that's really fine and I have no objection to that unless you start using "the bully's definition" and argue that it is your view that is the right one just because your hearing tells you. I doubt you have the foundation to be able to do that.[/size]
   
  [size=7.5pt]Cheers![/size]
  [size=7.5pt]Antun[/size]


----------



## s4s4s4

Everyone needs to calm down and enjoy what they love the sound of best and talk about it in a sane fashion or this thread will be locked soon.
   
  Long live the great SS amps, GS-X, BHA and the like.
   
  Oh, and I would love to listen to one of those GS-X's one day. Had some fun last night comparing the LCD-2's, HE500's and the wonderful HD800's on my equally wonderful (to my ears) BHA-1
   
  ;-D


----------



## R Giskard

James,
   
  I have read in some other forum that Bryston is planning on adding optical drive to the BDP range of digital players. Can you please give us some updates on that? Also, I have read that Bryston is planning on making a separate USB-S/PDIF interface for the people that have a BDA-1 and are not willing to give it up.
   
  One other thing, I would like to see a stereo three-way active crossover system. Something that would be perhaps a little more specified for your T model speakers and less general so that in the end it is a bit cheaper. Most people don't even know how damaging passive crossovers are (in most cases but it isn't really a rule) so something that is more straightforward might change their mind.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> [size=7.5pt]For the last time? This is a forum mate! Not a bully's definition of a debate - "agree with me or I will make you agree".[/size]
> 
> [size=7.5pt]These amplifiers wouldn't be used where they are if they weren't as flat as a ruler. I think you lack the base foundation of how something sounds. Otherwise you would know that "to my ears" really isn't the best way of evaluating audio equipment. Neutrality is the single most difficult parameter to evaluate in audio reproduction and it is also the most dificult thing for manufacturer's to achieve regardless of how flat the frequency response is. Still, there are people that wave with this term like a kid who's found his dad's gun. [/size]
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Do me a favour, please go listen to the Soloist and GS-X and then come back and tell me the Bryston isn't treble tipped. Frank I (and a few others) also found the exact same thing when listening to the BHA-1. We share our thoughts here and whether you like it or not, they are just as VALID as yours. Sheesh. In the end, "to my ears" is where the rubber hits the road. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I strongly suggest some first hand experiences with other gear would be in order. Can measurements help, absolutely, BUT only when used in conjunction with first hand experiences. As I often tell my two kids, "we listen with our ears".
   
  Then we can get into the design of the amp....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (spritzer had a great commentary on it...now I just need to find it).


----------



## preproman

Sounds like he use to own the 1st GS-X.  I doubt he heard the GS-X mk2 though...


----------



## James Tanner

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> James,
> 
> I have read in some other forum that Bryston is planning on adding optical drive to the BDP range of digital players. Can you please give us some updates on that? Also, I have read that Bryston is planning on making a separate USB-S/PDIF interface for the people that have a BDA-1 and are not willing to give it up.
> 
> One other thing, I would like to see a stereo three-way active crossover system. Something that would be perhaps a little more specified for your T model speakers and less general so that in the end it is a bit cheaper. Most people don't even know how damaging passive crossovers are (in most cases but it isn't really a rule) so something that is more straightforward might change their mind.


 
   
   
  Hi,
   
  Yes we have a prototype of a product we call BOT - it is a CD Drive that plugs into the BDP and you can listen to the CD through the decoding fuctions of the BDP or rip the CD to an attached drive on the BDP.  We are working on new software for the BDP-2 and when completed we will continue to look at adding the BOT to the Bryston family.
   
  Yes we are working on a USB interface that will take the USB out of your computer and output AES , BNC or COAX.
   
  The Active crossover for the Model T is a dedicated stereo 3-way crossover but through software cahnges it could be adapted to different dspeakers.
   
  james


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





s4s4s4 said:


> Everyone needs to calm down and enjoy what they love the sound of best and talk about it in a sane fashion or this thread will be locked soon.
> 
> Long live the great SS amps, GS-X, BHA and the like.
> 
> ...


 
  At least we've avoided the "balanced" argument!


----------



## R Giskard

Oh yes, like I said, I've no objections to that. I still disagree though.
   
Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





james tanner said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes we have a prototype of a product we call BOT - it is a CD Drive that plugs into the BDP and you can listen to the CD through the decoding fuctions of the BDP or rip the CD to an attached drive on the BDP.  We are working on new software for the BDP-2 and when completed we will continue to look at adding the BOT to the Bryston family.
> 
> ...


 
  Excellent! Thank you for a quick reply James!
   
  Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## Maxvla

macedonianhero said:


> Do me a favour, please go listen to the Soloist and GS-X and then come back and tell me the Bryston isn't treble tipped. Frank I (and a few others) also found the exact same thing when listening to the BHA-1. We share our thoughts here and whether you like it or not, they are just as VALID as yours. Sheesh. In the end, "to my ears" is where the rubber hits the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't find the BHA-1 treble tipped compared to the GS-X2, but it is edgier, less smooth, which is why I am upgrading to it.

Regarding Spritzer's comments, well, he has his own agenda, so as experienced and knowledgeable as he is, I can't trust him. There has been discussion aboutthe BHA-1's design and found to be a perfectly acceptable route to balanced operation. Because it isn't a GS-X or something similar it recieves automatic condemnation from him.


----------



## Solude

That is the definition of bright Max, check the Stereophile dictionary 

Spritzer has no agenda, he rips everyone, Kevin included. I appreciate it in a sea of fanboys and shills.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I don't find the BHA-1 treble tipped compared to the GS-X2,* but it is* *edgier, less smooth*, which is why I am upgrading to it.
> 
> Regarding Spritzer's comments, well, he has his own agenda, so as experienced and knowledgeable as he is, I can't trust him. There has been discussion aboutthe BHA-1's design and found to be a perfectly acceptable route to balanced operation. Because it isn't a GS-X or something similar it recieves automatic condemnation from him.


 
  I was gonna comment, but Solude pretty much said it. Edgier/less smooth = brighter. Not to say I disliked the BHA-1, but rather, I found it "edgier/less smooth and brighter" than what I would consider dead neutral. The V200 is an amp on the other side of neutral...being slightly too smooth and laid back (darker) than what I would consider as neutral.


----------



## Maxvla

solude said:


> That is the definition of bright Max, check the Stereophile dictionary
> 
> Spritzer has no agenda, he rips everyone, Kevin included. I appreciate it in a sea of fanboys and shills.



I don't understand how they could define a condition of having a high quantity of treble as 'edgy and less smooth'. Edgy and less smooth have nothing to do with brightness (the quantity of treble), they are completely unrelated.

Edge isn't even in the treble region. It is defined as being around 3-5KHz which is high mids.

I've never seen Spritzer correct KG, got a link?


----------



## Solude

Common error, from Stereophile...
   
_[size=medium]*bright, brilliant*[/size]_[size=medium] The most often misused terms in audio, these describe the degree to which reproduced sound has a hard, crisp edge to it. Brightness relates to the energy content in the 4kHz-8kHz band. It is [/size]_[size=medium]*not*[/size]_[size=medium] related to output in the extreme-high-frequency range. All live sound has brightness; it is a problem only when it is excessive.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]Go ask Spritzer yourself.  KG gets overruled by the mafia and vice versa.  He also does his own takes on designs Kevin released.  Smart people don't throw up the double middles when someone shows them a better way, they listen.  No one argues that the BHA-1 doesn't function or isn't balanced, just that it's clearly built to a price point and not an all out assault on a headphone amp.  If done the 'Spritzer' way Bryston couldn't sell it for $1400.  And given they've been selling hand over fist, I can't imagine there is much incentive [/size]


----------



## Maxvla

That definition makes absolutely no sense and I will continue to use one that does.

Bright describes a quantity of light, bright should also describe the quantity of high frequencies in audio. Edge and smoothness are more than sufficient to describe what they refer to as bright. Why have another definition that makes no sense for a description that is better defined by other, already existing words.


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The GS-X is roundly considered one of the best examples of "wire with gain" around. I've heard/owned many amps and have to agree. My point is to claim that amp X is totally neutral, go listen to Y, Z, etc... that are also considered neutral and then make the final call for yourself.


 
*Hero*: If one did not want to spend quite as much as the GS-X, is there another *balanced* amp that _approaches_ its neutrality? Admittedly, I inquire about a little less performance for a bit less cost. Thanks.


----------



## dleblanc343

jeffreyfranz said:


> *Hero*: If one did not want to spend quite as much as the GS-X, is there another *balanced* amp that _approaches_ its neutrality? Admittedly, I inquire about a little less performance for a bit less cost. Thanks.



Aha, I'd say the BHA-1 followed by the phonitor . There's not many choices. Hero should know more than I.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





jeffreyfranz said:


> *Hero*: If one did not want to spend quite as much as the GS-X, is there another *balanced* amp that _approaches_ its neutrality?


 
   
  For low impedance, the B22 fits the bill.  Though I'd just take a Soloist single ended or GS-1 with mk2 modules.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





jeffreyfranz said:


> *Hero*: If one did not want to spend quite as much as the GS-X, is there another *balanced* amp that _approaches_ its neutrality? Admittedly, I inquire about a little less performance for a bit less cost. Thanks.


 
  Agreed. The price differences are quite large. For the $1k ish I'd recommend the Soloist or as Solude mentioned:
  Quote: 





solude said:


> For low impedance, the B22 fits the bill.  Though I'd just take a Soloist single ended or GS-1 with mk2 modules.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





solude said:


> Common error, from Stereophile...
> 
> _[size=medium]*bright, brilliant*[/size]_[size=medium] The most often misused terms in audio, these describe the degree to which reproduced sound has a hard, crisp edge to it. Brightness relates to the energy content in the 4kHz-8kHz band. It is [/size]_[size=medium]*not*[/size]_[size=medium] related to output in the extreme-high-frequency range. All live sound has brightness; it is a problem only when it is excessive.[/size]


 
  I like this definition much better. Not much going on beyond 9kHz anyway.


----------



## Maxvla

How is that a better definition when the word doesn't mean at all what the definition states? How do you get hard and edgy from the word bright? Is bright light hard and edgy? No.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> How is that a better definition when the word doesn't mean at all what the definition states? How do you get hard and edgy from the word bright? Is bright light hard and edgy? No.


 
  Bright is indeed hard and edgy in the 4-8kHz -ish range. Sorry, but I agree with Stereophile here. Not much going on at 12-20kHz anyway.


----------



## Maxvla

Stereophile is a bunch of idiots.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Stereophile is a bunch of idiots.


 
  Been around a long, long time....and while not perfect, they're still a worthwhile publication.


----------



## jeffreyfranz

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Agreed. The price differences are quite large. For the $1k ish I'd recommend the Soloist or as Solude mentioned:


 
   
*Solude & Hero: *Thanks, Guys. I forgot to mention that my #1 headphone right now is the HD-800.  Those are good ideas.


----------



## s4s4s4

Back on topic, the BHA-1; Comes with a retail store's support (unlike most other products out there these days), drives most anything, good looks and build, flexible inputs and outs, 20 yr warranty, and most of all great sound all for only $1200.
   
  There may be something out there you prefer, sure, there usually is. But wow, what an outstanding product.


----------



## FormosaWest

Definitely not bright. Very very neutral character.
Coming from a warm amp or tubes in relative terms one might mistake it as bright, but bright it is not. ... Id have a hard time finding something more neutral.. Neither bright nor warm.


----------



## Solude

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> How is that a better definition when the word doesn't mean at all what the definition states? How do you get hard and edgy from the word bright? Is bright light hard and edgy? No.


 
   
  Max the word you are looking for, audiophile wise, is...
   
_[size=medium]*light*[/size]_[size=medium] Lean and tipped-up. The audible effect of a frequency response which is tilted counterclockwise. Compare "dark."[/size]


----------



## R Giskard

I presume most people here are using their headphone amplifiers wirh digital front ends but are there any who have listened to the BHA-1 via an analogue front end for extended periods of time?
   
  A solid quality turntable system or a reel-to-reel tape perhaps? If so, I'd like to hear about your experiences.


----------



## s4s4s4

I Have, and feel it sounds as good or bad as what you send to it, dead nuts neutral to my ears.
   
  I think some people want all their music to sound smooth. Some music however is bright, edgy and harsh (or the recording). Think a lot of products out there have a purposely tailored tonal balance to make us audio weirdos happy.


----------



## Maxvla

solude said:


> Max the word you are looking for, audiophile wise, is...
> 
> _[size=medium]*light*[/size]_
> [size=medium] Lean and tipped-up. The audible effect of a frequency response which is tilted counterclockwise. Compare "dark."[/size]



No, I define light as opposed to heavy. A delicate thinner sound is light, a thick deliberate sound is heavy. Bright is treble quantity.


----------



## soundscape1

Listening to the GS-X is the only way to tell if the BHA-1 is bright? That suggests that the GS-X is somewhat unique in that regard. If what you are talking about is a frequency response in the high mids, that sounds like something which could be determined by objective measurement.
   
  Many years ago, stereo equipment often had a "brightness" adjustment. Not sure whether that was for personal taste, or to adjust for different recordings.


----------



## s4s4s4

listening to the BHA-1 is the only way to tell if the GS-X is dark....;-D


----------



## soundscape1

Recent versions of Audirvana allow using audio units even in 'direct mode' (OS X), and one of them turns out to be a graphic equalizer of seemingly quite good quality. While until now I was always concerned to turn off all computer-side software modifications of the audio data, in order to achieve bit-perfectness, the above discussion tempted me to test the impact of emphasizing or de-empohasizing various frequency ranges (using the software graphic equalizer). Apparently my current setup overemphasizes the range around 2 kHz, and de-emphasizes bass. (Audirvana -> Halide Bridge -> V800 -> V181 -> LCD2). Counteracting these 'mistakes' with the graphic equalizer leads to (much) more subjective openness and a more pleasurable listening experience.  Adding a bit treble is another subjective improvement (listening at not so high volumes). I'm now using different presets for Rock (Pink Floyd) and Electronic Music (Klaus Schulze), and while I still intend to upgrade my equipment for a more direct (and perhaps "real") improvement of sound quality, the new settings have done a lot to allow me to experience the sound as adequate for each type of music. The old "flat' setting now sounds muddy and as if coming from inside a too small box (and with glare in the 2 kHz range).
   
  Obviously this is not in accordance with audiophile ideals, and so I'm wondering whether I will still want to use the graphic equalizer once my equipment is updated/upgraded (LCD3, for example, and an as-yet undecided headphone amp, perhaps the BHA-1).


----------



## soundscape1

I've been asked about the settings I'm using with Audirvana for the graphic equalizer, and since the main criticism regarding the BHA-1 seems to be related to the frequency response (and any harshness caused by it), I think this is very relevant to this thread (for example it means I'm seriously interested in it, and am setting up a demo at a local dealer).
   
  Meanwhile I've spent many hours tuning the settings, there seems to be a mutual benefit from attempting to develop a set of settings which can be used for very different music. I'm using the audio unit called AUGraphicEQ (the Audirvana preferences window has a new tab called "AudioUnits"), it seems to be very good quality, and apparently does its computation on the (possibly up-sampled) 24-bit conversion of a 16-bit file. I've gotten to the point where these settings, to my ears, improve the subjective sound quality from "computer audio with a cheapish touch" to "sincere Hifi equipment".
   
  They have somewhat similar benefits even when used on the internals speakers of the computer, so it doesn't seem to be my specific equipment or headphones (although you'd probably fine tune them for specific equipment). However, in order to avoid distortions (real ones) at high volumes, each setting seems to have to be 0 db or lower. As you can see from the curve in the image below (if it posts correctly), some of the settings are below -6 db, so this reduces the overall volume substantially. One will need a headphone amp with sufficient extra power, which the BHA-1 seems to have. I suppose this is the reason why music is sold in the current form. The settings below takes of few minutes of getting used to, but for me there is no way back. For example, voices sound much more they way I would expect them to sound. I wonder if hifi speaker set-ups make a similar "conversion" as a matter of the frequency response of the loud speakers (or in the CD player?).
   
   

   
  (Click for larger version)
   
  The most important part seems to be to reduce the range between 800 Hz and 2 kHz, while leaving the range around 3 kHz to 6 kHz quite high (as well as the bass region). I can definitely say that "wrong" settings can subjectively cause harshness and other apparent "distortions". 
   
  Keep in mind this combination of settings is still evolving and may have some faults I haven't discovered yet, even though I've tested it with a lot of different music, such as Keith Jarrett's Köln Concert, Bob Dylan's diverse voice(s), Pink Floyd, classical music (current favorite: Anne Akiko Meyers), and Klaus Schulze (with Lisa Gerrard)'s demanding sound variations.


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





soundscape1 said:


> I've been asked about the settings I'm using with Audirvana for the graphic equalizer, and since the main criticism regarding the BHA-1 seems to be related to the frequency response (and any harshness caused by it), I think this is very relevant to this thread (for example it means I'm seriously interested in it, and am setting up a demo at a local dealer).
> 
> Meanwhile I've spent many hours tuning the settings, there seems to be a mutual benefit from attempting to develop a set of settings which can be used for very different music. I'm using the audio unit called AUGraphicEQ (the Audirvana preferences window has a new tab called "AudioUnits"), it seems to be very good quality, and apparently does its computation on the (possibly up-sampled) 24-bit conversion of a 16-bit file. I've gotten to the point where these settings, to my ears, improve the subjective sound quality from "computer audio with a cheapish touch" to "sincere Hifi equipment".
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wouldn't an EQ curve like this with an AKG K70x leave your ears bleeding from the excess treble? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  This curve looks more suited for the HD650.
  Do you use this curve with all your headphones?


----------



## soundscape1

Quote: 





chris j said:


> Wouldn't an EQ curve like this with an AKG K70x leave your ears bleeding from the excess treble?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, yes, the AKG 702 has a bit too much treble for me, in the first place (a bit opposite of the LCD-2 which I used for the above curve). So I am in fact going to adjust the curve for the AKG 702, which will actually increase its value for me. However, I just gave it a short try, the difference seems to be 3 db or less, so the curve will still look very similar, and I experienced a definite improvement even with the curve as posted above.
   
  I'll be receiving the HD 800 tomorrow (which is said to also have more treble), and then wanted to post an update, showing curves optimized for the different headphones. Also, some albums require less treble, for example Joan Baez' "Diamonds and Rust" and Anne Akiko Meyers "Smile". Both great albums, by the way. I also found that some albums require a slightly different curve altogether, for example Roger Water's live album "In the Flesh", however, in this case, with an even larger benefit. I thought this to be a "bad recording", not anymore.
   
  Not a problem, since Audirvana supports presets, so you can easily switch between different settings. Fortunately, I cannot detect any loss of quality from using the EQ audio unit.
   
  Meanwhile, the (main) curve evolved, and looks slightly different, also in the treble area. But in general, the one I posted above is a good first step.


----------



## soundscape1

To add to the preceding post: I don't usually listen at maximum volume... the higher the volume, the less treble I'd want. If I were to listen at different volumes frequently, I'd probably create different curves. (In the first place, this seems to be independent of the specific curve used to fix the common "ghetto blaster" sound).


----------



## R Giskard

James, can you please comment on the upsampler of the BDA-2. Is it true that it is indeed a BB SRC4392? Also, as far as I can see, there are three clocks inside the BDA-2: one for the XMOS USB decoder and two for S/PDIF inputs at 44.1 and 48 kHz base frequencies respectively. Would you please comment why?
   
  Also. please share some insight into the progress of direct DSD deconding on the BDA-2. If this feature should ever be implemented, is it going to be user-upgradeable? The BDA-2 has a serial port but most computers nowadays don't include this form of connection (even though it is still very much used in automated industrial machinery).
   
  I have one more question regarding the upsampler. If it is really a SRC4392, then it is asynchronous and yet your DAC offers synchronous upsampling at either 176.4 or 192 kHz (depending on the incoming sampling rate). My question is this: how were you able to program the SRC? Is there a dedicated controller onboard that "tells" the upsampler to which frequency to upsample to? In contrast, if you disable the upsampling feature, how is the signal resampled?
   
  I realize that I am asking a lot but I think there are plenty interesting things about your DAC. Last weekend I had the pleasure to compare it to the new Musical Fidelity M6DAC. Although you'd never tell, the MF is a monsterous DAC and yet, your machine compared rather nicely to it. Congratuilations on that!
   
  Cheers!
  Antun


----------



## youngGeezeh

Ive been wanting to hear the BHA-1 paired with Sabre ES9018 Dac chip on the Yulong D18 unit for the LCD2


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





younggeezeh said:


> Ive been wanting to hear the BHA-1 paired with Sabre ES9018 Dac chip on the Yulong D18 unit for the LCD2


 
  Should be extremely good synergy if it reflects my findings with W4S DAC-2 and LCD-2.


----------



## breadvan

lappy27 said:


> Should be extremely good synergy if it reflects my findings with W4S DAC-2 and LCD-2.




You meant you are driving your LCD2 directly with the DAC-2? Have you compared it with an outboard headphone amp? That is very interesting indeed consider the DAC 2 now has a DSD capable version.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





breadvan said:


> You meant you are driving your LCD2 directly with the DAC-2? Have you compared it with an outboard headphone amp? That is very interesting indeed consider the DAC 2 now has a DSD capable version.


 
  No. I'm driving it with my BHA-1. It's because I answered to a post asking synergy between BHA-1 and Sabre ES9018 dac.


----------



## mbllbm

which headphones you will get better with Bryston hd 800 or T1


----------



## michnix

I'm also interested in the combination of BHA-1 and Beyerdynamic T1.
Has anybody tried this? 
So far 90% of the feedback is based on HD800 or LCDs... maybe someone has tried some other cans as well?

thanks for any input!


----------



## R Giskard

The BHA-1, like all current Bryston amplifiers, is neutral to the point of being well suitred for final mastering. Therefore, it will be a good match for most headphones, including the T1. Think of it this way - if you like how T1 sounds, then you will like it with BHA-1. On the other hand, if you think T1 is good but has certain limitations (some people find them sibilant and a bit exaggerated in the top end), then this amplifier will only amplify those qualities.
   
  The reason people find it most acceptable with HD800 is because HD800 itself is neutral and so there is no "signature stamp" on the end product but rather a neutral reproduction that is well suited for any style of music.
   
  Synergy is a difficult word but if an amplifier and a set of speakers (or headphones) exhibit neutral quality to the sound without excessive colouration, then those two will sound good together. Unless, of course, technical specifications prevent these two from working well.


----------



## R Giskard

To add something on my previous comment.
   
  The bottom line is, if you do like the T1 and you like them a lot, you like the somewhat liftted highs with a lot of sparkle and a punchy but sometimes inconsistent bass, then the BHA-1 won't take anything away from that but will build on those qualities.
   
  If you think there are some qualities to the T1 that should be tamed to make them more pleasant, then there is a strong possibility that BHA-1 will not be for you.


----------



## michnix

Thank you for your answer!

for me it is actually the other way round- I am looking for suitable headphones for this amp and not an amp for my cans 

I am new to this game, so I have no real experience with headphones.

Basically, you're saying that with the Bryston being so neutral you can remove the amp from the equation (in a way) and just have to find the right cans...

preferably the cans should match or mirror the rest of my system which is a pair of Spendor A9 driven by a Karan KA-I 180 integrated. I don't want a total different presentation from my main rig. (yet  ) 

I would describe the sound as neutral with a small hint of warmth and slightly laid back. 

any recommemdations for cans with that signature? I am looking for both halv-/open and closed cans. 

thanks for your help!


----------



## mbllbm

currently fueled bha1 AKG K702 65 anniversary  and this is a great combination.


----------



## michnix

[edit] with "slightly laid back" I don't mean slow for my Spendors deliver very good PRAT - but not as up-front as maybe some horn speakers ...


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





michnix said:


>





> Basically, you're saying that with the Bryston being so neutral you can remove the amp from the equation (in a way) and just have to find the right cans...


 
  That is exactly what I am saying. If Spendor is anything like Harbeth, then you should take a look at the HD800. I cannot be more specific for Spendor is unknown to me as there is no dealer here as far as I know. The Karan amplifier isn't exactly the equivalent of a Bryston I'm afraid, at least not the ones I have experience with.


----------



## michnix

nice, thank you! 

I will give the HD800 a try...

I also need a good closed can alternative for madam's TV evenings...


----------



## R Giskard

If it's for the madam and looks matter, then I think she'd love the Ultrasone edition series. Pricey but then again, women deserve it! I think they make them with a rose-red lacquer. Buy her these, white roses and a bottle of fine red wine and she'll never leave you.


----------



## michnix

Well, the cans were actually ment for me for when the madam is watching TV 

we have a kind of silent agreement tha it's music time when there' s nothing good on tv and actually with this crappy tv program these days there's quite a lot music playing in the evenings (even though we have both German and Norwegian satellite channels, but there's usually crap on all of them- problem is , once the stupid box is running it's kinda hard to get it switched off...)


----------



## R Giskard

Ah, well then, something with good isolation could do the trick. Try the AKG K550. I think these are very friendly towqrds all kinds of things, including TV and radio broadcasts.


----------



## Chris J

michnix said:


> Well, the cans were actually ment for me for when the madam is watching TV
> 
> we have a kind of silent agreement tha it's music time when there' s nothing good on tv and actually with this crappy tv program these days there's quite a lot music playing in the evenings (even though we have both German and Norwegian satellite channels, but there's usually crap on all of them- problem is , once the stupid box is running it's kinda hard to get it switched off...)





Once the stupid box is running it's kinda hard to turn it off..........so true, so very true.
It's surprising how much crap my wife watches!


----------



## R Giskard

I have to ask the Bryston team something. I read on another forum that Bryston is looking into building a separate add-on disc drive for the BDP series of digital players. Is there any development on that front? Since the discontinuation of the BCD-1 CD player, Bryston has been left with no CD spinners in it's portfolio.
   
  Thanks!
  Antun


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





michnix said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> for me it is actually the other way round- I am looking for suitable headphones for this amp and not an amp for my cans
> 
> ...


 
  I often wrote it and will do it again. Audeze LCD-2r2 and BHA-1 are a match made in heaven! Absolutely fantastic synergy and stellar performance. 
   
  In fact, I never, ever read a comment from other users that didn't been impressed by this duo. It's like they have been built to work together. Chocolate cake and milk. No joke. 
   
  I had the chance to compare with HD-800 (too bright), T1 (not bad) and LCD-3 (really good) but the LCD-2r2 remains the best headphones for the BHA-1 so far. Some headfiers (ie. dleblanc343) who tends to prefer the HD-800 over the LCD-2r2, agreed that the Bryston is more suited for the Audeze cans. Even James Tanner from Bryston, told me at the Montreal show in late march that his favorite headphones with the BHA-1 are the LCD-2r2. And he tried alot of pairs with it.
   
  The keyword here is synergy. LCD-2r2 and BHA-1 really complement each other with their own strenghts and weaknesses. The warm and kind of dark nature of LCD2r2 with the slightly bright, open and energic sound of the BHA-1 make a perfect tonal balance IMHO.
   
  Do some search and you will see. There are alot of extremely positive feedback from this combination. And if possible, do yourself a favor, try at least to listen to this combination before buying anything else.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





michnix said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> 
> for me it is actually the other way round- I am looking for suitable headphones for this amp and not an amp for my cans
> 
> ...


 
  I often wrote it and will do it again. Audeze LCD-2r2 and BHA-1 are a match made in heaven! Absolutely fantastic synergy and stellar performance. 
   
  In fact, I never, ever read a comment from other users that didn't been impressed by this duo. It's like they have been built to work together. Chocolate cake and milk. No joke. 
   
  I had the chance to compare with HD-800 (too bright), T1 (not bad) and LCD-3 (really good) but the LCD-2r2 remains the best headphones for the BHA-1 so far. Some headfiers (ie. dleblanc343) who tends to prefer the HD-800 over the LCD-2r2, agreed that the Bryston is more suited for the Audeze cans. Even James Tanner from Bryston, told me at the Montreal show in late march that his favorite headphones with the BHA-1 are the LCD-2r2. And he tried alot of pairs with it.
   
  The keyword here is synergy. LCD-2r2 and BHA-1 really complement each other with their own strenghts and weaknesses. The warm and kind of dark nature of LCD2r2 with the slightly bright, open and energic sound of the BHA-1 make a perfect tonal balance IMHO.
   
  Do some search and you will see. There are alot of extremely positive feedback from this combination. And if possible, do yourself a favor, try at least to listen to this combination before buying anything else.


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I often wrote it and will do it again. Audeze LCD-2r2 and BHA-1 are a match made in heaven! Absolutely fantastic synergy and stellar performance.
> 
> In fact, I never, ever read a comment from other users that didn't been impressed by this duo. It's like they have been built to work together. Chocolate cake and milk. No joke.
> 
> ...


 
  So, you think the HD800 is too bright and the T1 is not bad? There is a first time for everything. I completely disagree.
   
  I also completely disagree on the use of the keyword in your post. If you think one component of the system is flawed in one way or another, or as you put it, has a weakness, and then you try to correct this weakness by adding a different component to the mix that has the oppiste characteristic, then you are missing the point of synergy completely. If you bought something that, in your opinion, has a weakness that needs to be corrected, then you've made a mistake by buying it in the first place. You've certainly made another by buying something that will correct it. 
   
  Let me put it this way - if the amplifier is too bright for you, then why did you buy it? How certain can you be that by adding the headphones you are getting it just right? It is equalization you are talking about here, not synergy and for that, there are better and more precise ways to define the sound character you want.
   
  While the Audez'e offerings are good, I would never consider them for serious work and I wouldn certainly not consider the T1. Hence all three pairs that I had ended up on eBay and one of them went literally for a pack of crisps because that is how good the Beyerdynamic servic is.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> So, you think the HD800 is too bright and the T1 is not bad? There is a first time for everything. I completely disagree.
> 
> I also completely disagree on the use of the keyword in your post. If you think one component of the system is flawed in one way or another, or as you put it, has a weakness, and then you try to correct this weakness by adding a different component to the mix that has the oppiste characteristic, then you are missing the point of synergy completely. If you bought something that, in your opinion, has a weakness that needs to be corrected, then you've made a mistake by buying it in the first place. You've certainly made another by buying something that will correct it.
> 
> ...


 
  Yep, if find the HD-800 too bright for my taste. Not only with Bryston but with other amps I heard (Grace902, Mjolnir, B22). I find them thin sounding and too edgy FOR MY TASTE.
   
  Now about your comment about synergy. I disagree too. If somebody is seeking for a slightly tilt (warm of bright) sound like michnix or for a neutral sound, you have to build your set up this way. That for me, it's call synergy. A lot of people around here agreed that LCD-2r1, LCD-2r2 and even LCD-3 are dark and warm headphones. It's Audeze signature sound and it may not please everybody as it could lack sizzle and resolution in comparaison of other offerings (ie. HD-800, T1). That's why a general consensus here and elsewhere is that you better match Audeze with good SS amp instead of Tubes amp. Samething apply to BHA-1. The consensus is that it has a slightly bright tilt over neutral. So for me it is a perfect match with Audeze IF you are seekink for balance in your sound. It brings more sizzle and resolution to warm headphones. The result is a perfect balanced sound FOR MY TASTE. Just a bit tilt on the warm side. Sound that Michnix is looking for if I'm not mistaken. Hence my suggestion.
   
  But like I wrote before, there are lots of comments from other posters how good synergy the LCD-2 and BHA-1 is. Even dleblanc343 who much prefer HD-800 to LCD-2 agreed that LCD-2 and Bryston is a much better natural and sounding match than HD-800 and BHA-1. I think dleblanc343 could say the samething if you substitute the BHA-1 by the Mjolnir, another amp tilt on the bright side. And he is considering hiself as a treble head. 
   
  I think we have all our own definition of synergy. For me, synergy is matching components togheter to achieve the sound I am looking for. And for that matter, I am happy to report that I succeeded (but the quest of perfection is endless) with my actual set-up...FOR MY TASTE.
   
  Finally, regarding your comment about why I bought the amp if I find it to bright and turning around the way I intend to use the word weaknesses. Let me just say this. Starting from the point that nothing is absolutly perfect,nearly every components at any prices have strenghts and weaknesses. Of course, some of them have way more plus than minus. especially when you're going up  in price (not always but a general rule of thumb) and quality. But still nearly everybody agreed that no component is perfect. My comment was directed to general consensus about sound signature (strenght for you could be weaknesses for me). That being said I bought the Bryston because I immediatly felt in love with his sound WITH my LCD-2r2. I didn't found it too bright Just perfect. BUT later on when I had the chance to try the BHA-1 with HD-800, I found it to be too bright. Is it the fault of the amp or the headphones? Both of them. Because the end result is an addition. FOR MY TASTE there was no SYNERGY!
   
  To each is owns.


----------



## R Giskard

Hi!
   
  Again, you are talking about equalization and since you are, I will refer to that a bit later on.
   
  You are also referring to some comments of the people I don't know and whose preferences I am not familiar with so pardon me if I say this but it means very little to me. As for general consensus in the community, people and yourself included can really make their own pick and who am I to disagree with that. I am speaking from my professional standpoint as my opinion is shared by those that use this equipment to make music for the rest of you.
   
  If you think your synegergy has worked for you, then fine. I never recommend such a process to my customers nor is it a way to achieve anything but greater expense for the customer. Often I get asked how to improve upon someone's original audio system and sometimes the answer is rather simply and sometimes it isn't.
   
  What I will tell you is this - like most people here and everywhere else, you cannot possibly evaluate whether something is neutral or not neutral. No matter what some would like to believe, this isn't given by birth or has to do with sense of musicality or talent. It is experience in live and studio recording, nothing more. Experience! So when you say something sounds too bright for you or too dark for you, then I can understand that from your own point of view. That does not mean your assesment is correct. One other thing is neutrality. People wave with this terms like a kid that's found it's daddy's gun. The truth is, it has little to do with linearity of the frequency response and a lot more with how certain instruments sound. That cannot be put on paper and this is where people usually don't know what they are talking about. It is also the hardest thing for manufacturers to achieve. It is relatively easy to achieve a flat response in the audio band, a lot harder to achieve linearity in the power bandwidth and almost impossible to achieve a neutral tone.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





r giskard said:


> Hi!
> 
> Again, you are talking about equalization and since you are, I will refer to that a bit later on.
> 
> ...


 
  I agree with you about neutrality. How can you be certain that what you hear is neutral without actually heard the actual performance live (and even that, concert are often amplified by amplifiers - are they neutral?)?. I was speaking considering general consensus. michnix is looking for a somewhat warm and laid-back sound. For me (that's why I put some FOR MY TASTE in caps in my previous post), the combination of BHA-1 and LCD-2r2 is much closer to that goal than BHA-1 and HD-800. Can you say otherwise in all honesty?
   
  If I use other headfier in reference of my findings is simply to let know I am not the only one to think this way. But like I said, it's just my opinion in consideration of my taste in sound. Myself and michnix seems to have similar taste. Hence my suggestion to him. I am sensitive to treble and prefer smooth highs and meaty bass foundation with lush mids but that's just me. dleblanc343, The other headfier I refered to in my last post is the opposite. He favorize really high extension and details over bass. Despite the fact we have completly different taste, I have a lot of respect for his knowledge, dedication in this hobby and hearing capacity. We simply both agree that we looking for something different in this never ending quest of sonic bliss. But he knows when he heard something I would like and samething for me. He owns HD-800 and HE-6, I own LCD-2r and plan on getting LCD-3 soon. In the end everybody is happy and that should be the only thing that matter!


----------



## R Giskard

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I agree with you about neutrality. How can you be certain that what you hear is neutral without actually heard the actual performance live (and even that, concert are often amplified by amplifiers - are they neutral?)?
> 
> In the end everybody is happy and that should be the only thing that matter!


 
  What I was really referring to was the live sound from the engineer's pojnt of view. It is just isn't often the case that organizers have the money or understand for things that should matter. What they understand is money and they usually want to spend less and earn more so from someone sitting in the auditorium (or wherever the event is held) it might not come out as it should. Still, even if mixing was done well, someone sitting in a particular place wouldn't be able to hear everything well but unfortunately, one cannot please everyone.
   
  But you are right, if you are happy with it and it sounds good to you, then that is all that matters.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## BournePerfect

Not to subscribe to such a heated thread, but-I have a BHA-1 en route! Will be here next week-will be pairing it with my balanced HD800-mostly in comparison to the HD800/Mjolnir pairing I recently had (sold the MJ-what a great amp though).
   
  -Daniel


----------



## longbowbbs

You are on quite the shopping spree here lately, Daniel. Are you planning on keeping one next to the Leviathan as your SS option?


----------



## BournePerfect

I don't know-just kinda trying everything that's interested me lately. Guess since I'm now planning on saving big $$ for the Analog Dac or Overdrive-I'd try everything in between to get a feel for it. The Mjolnir eventually impressed me with the HD800-and most reports are that this may be a hair above that. Figured I'd see for myself. Too bad I don't have any Audezes to try out with it (same when I had the MJ). I really like the look of this Bryston, have never owned any of their equipment so, what the hey, right?
   
  -Daniel
   
  edit: Did you ever try one of these??


----------



## longbowbbs

No, I would like to. I followed this thread when it was rolling. Seems like When Maxvla decided to go for the GS-X MK II things cooled off a bit. I have listened to the Bryston stack (Pre, DAC2, BDP-2,7BSST-2) with their new speaker line and I like them. Gotta love the 20 year warranty too.
   
  =Eric


----------



## BournePerfect

Ooh yeah-almost forgot about the excellent warranty-almost as nice as the 25 year warranty on my Tempurpedic.  You are right though-I am essentially looking for an 'end-game' ss amp-especially for the HD800s. I liked the MJ enough that I told myself I'd fore sure try the Rag when it hits-and since that won't be out for a bit I figured I'd give this a shot. I'm a bit hesitant though that the Levi might set a whole 'nother bar as far as amplification goes (within my budget anyway), that I may have a hard time finding an ss amp that comes close to it. OTOH, I'm really looking for an ss amp that I would primarily be using for movies/games as to not waste precious tube life on that. Mainly something with a grand soundstage since movie dynamics are already on another level compared to most music. I'm rambling...let me know if you're interested in the Bryston in another week or two lol. That seems about my limit these days with new gear-whether I like it or not. 
   
  -Daniel


----------



## longbowbbs

Enjoy! I am saving up for a Cary SLI-80....Always something...


----------



## BournePerfect

Isn't that the truth!
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Maxvla

Bourne, hope you got a good deal. I've been trying to sell mine for quite a while and have had it well priced.


----------



## BournePerfect

Well I'm splurging this week apparently. I just bought my FIRST Audeze-a balanced LCD-2.2 from th FS forums. Probably the exact polar opposite of my HD800 love affair-but I'll try.  figured since they are supposed to be THE best hp for the Bryston-I'd get on board. Got a Dac100 incoming to to try with the Senn too. What's wrong with me?? I'm already sensing a selling spree in the coming weeks lol-but I do like to try stuff out for myself...mainly hoping the HD800s fair as well as you say Maxvla, with the Bryston. I'm sure it'll please me because I really liked the MJ/HD800 combo (after burnin).
   
  Maxvla-maybe it hasn't sold because it is a non-preamp version, idk. Kinda dumb since it's just a lousy bullet point most people here wouldn't care about anyway I'd imagine.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Lappy27

You will like the Bryston if you liked the Mjolnir. Amps with similar sonic attributes. Fast, energic with lots of resolution. I compared the two last year with some headfiers in a mini-meet and everybody slightly prefered the Bryston. A bit more refined.
   
  I love my BHA-1 with LCD-2r2 and NAD M51 with Audiophilleo2 + PurePower.
   
  You will be impress by the feel of that amp. Really well built.
  Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Well I'm splurging this week apparently. I just bought my FIRST Audeze-a balanced LCD-2.2 from th FS forums. Probably the exact polar opposite of my HD800 love affair-but I'll try.  figured since they are supposed to be THE best hp for the Bryston-I'd get on board. Got a Dac100 incoming to to try with the Senn too. What's wrong with me?? I'm already sensing a selling spree in the coming weeks lol-but I do like to try stuff out for myself...mainly hoping the HD800s fair as well as you say Maxvla, with the Bryston. I'm sure it'll please me because I really liked the MJ/HD800 combo (after burnin).
> 
> Maxvla-maybe it hasn't sold because it is a non-preamp version, idk. Kinda dumb since it's just a lousy bullet point most people here wouldn't care about anyway I'd imagine.
> 
> -Daniel


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Bourne, hope you got a good deal. I've been trying to sell mine for quite a while and have had it well priced.


 
  It's a shame that your amp didn't find another home yet. If only people knew the value this amp represent at your asking price.


----------



## dleblanc343

The BHA-1 is a great amp and a bargain compared to almost anything on the market in terms of what you get with its build, FR and especially warranty. I would have kept mine with an LCD3 if I could; but fact of the matter is, I traded the BHA-1 plus cash for an LCD3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I do like an open and ever-so-slightly forward sound (mostly neutral), but the NAD M51>BHA-1>Audez'e headphones makes one hell of a system.


----------



## Zoom25

Good to hear about the positive comments regarding the NAD M51, BHA-1 and LCD-3 rig as that is want to get as well over time. I recently tried out the  BHA-1 and LCD-3 with BDA-2. It was quite good but a bit too aggressive. Still very, very nice. When I asked the dealer about the NAD, he said he "finally" got rid of the final NAD M51 awhile back and that the dealers there thought it was boring as hell.


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





zoom25 said:


> Good to hear about the positive comments regarding the NAD M51, BHA-1 and LCD-3 rig as that is want to get as well over time. I recently tried out the  BHA-1 and LCD-3 with BDA-2. It was quite good but a bit too aggressive. Still very, very nice. When I asked the dealer about the NAD, he said he "finally" got rid of the final NAD M51 awhile back and that the dealers there thought it was boring as hell.


 
  The aggressiveness would be from the BHA-1 IMO (as I found it more on the aggressive side of things), but the BDA-2 with the GS-X MKII sound absolutely amazing. Dynamic (without being aggressive), spacious and highly detailed.


----------



## Zoom25

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The aggressiveness would be from the BHA-1 IMO (as I found it more on the aggressive side of things), but the BDA-2 with the GS-X MKII sound absolutely amazing. Dynamic (without being aggressive), spacious and highly detailed.


 
   
  Hmmm, I also tried the BHA-1 with Arcam D33 and another DAC. The BHA-1 wasn't aggressive with the other DACs. Even my D2000 single ended from BHA-1 w/ BDA-2 was very tamed. No nasty treble that you get with lower rigs.
   
  How do you guys find BDA-1/2 in comparison to NAD M51?


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





zoom25 said:


> Hmmm, I also tried the BHA-1 with Arcam D33 and another DAC. The BHA-1 wasn't aggressive with the other DACs. Even my D2000 single ended from BHA-1 w/ BDA-2 was very tamed. No nasty treble that you get with lower rigs.
> 
> How do you guys find BDA-1/2 in comparison to NAD M51?


 
  Not sure...could also be source material.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> The aggressiveness would be from the BHA-1 IMO (as I found it more on the aggressive side of things), but the BDA-2 with the GS-X MKII sound absolutely amazing. Dynamic (without being aggressive), spacious and highly detailed.


 
   
  Looking forward to evaluating the BHA-1/BDA-2 combination, as I have a BDA-2 en route for Wednesday delivery.
   
  I personally find the BHA-1 just slightly aggressive when compared to amps in general, though much less so (relatively speaking) than the Mjolnir. It's a very positive attribute when using the LCD-3.


----------



## BournePerfect

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> You will like the Bryston if you liked the Mjolnir. Amps with similar sonic attributes. Fast, energic with lots of resolution. I compared the two last year with some headfiers in a mini-meet and everybody slightly prefered the Bryston. A bit more refined.
> 
> I love my BHA-1 with LCD-2r2 and NAD M51 with Audiophilleo2 + PurePower.
> 
> You will be impress by the feel of that amp. Really well built.


 
   
  Yes Maxvla's BHA-1 thread mentioned a mini-meet they had where 7 of 9 people preferred the sound of the Bryston over the Schitt. Worth the price difference imo if it's more refined than the MJ. Should be here tomorrow to evaluate.
  Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Looking forward to evaluating the BHA-1/BDA-2 combination, as I have a BDA-2 en route for Wednesday delivery.
> 
> I personally find the BHA-1 just slightly aggressive when compared to amps in general, though much less so (relatively speaking) than the Mjolnir. It's a very positive attribute when using the LCD-3.


 
   Silver or black? PLEASE get a nice pic of that stack-gotta be stunning in person. Might have to check out a BDA-2 myself.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Silver or black? PLEASE get a nice pic of that stack-gotta be stunning in person. Might have to check out a BDA-2 myself.
> 
> -Daniel


 
   
  Silver. Should be a great looking stack, with silver BHA-1 and silver BDA-2 plus my silver Clearaudio Concept table. Will definitely snap some photos and post here.


----------



## BournePerfect

Olias-I remember you owning some impressive amps with the HD800s like the LF and S7. Is there a reason you seemed to have settled (ha ha) on the BHA-1, at least for now? How do you feel it compares to those in regards to those, with the HD800? Thanks.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## dleblanc343

zoom25 said:


> Good to hear about the positive comments regarding the NAD M51, BHA-1 and LCD-3 rig as that is want to get as well over time. I recently tried out the  BHA-1 and LCD-3 with BDA-2. It was quite good but a bit too aggressive. Still very, very nice. When I asked the dealer about the NAD, he said he "finally" got rid of the final NAD M51 awhile back and that the dealers there thought it was boring as hell.



I work in retail, and calling a product boring (or not so good) is only a tactic on leading a customer to something else; it's an easy way of dismissing a product.

Chances are, the salesperson wants and thinks you to potentially spend more, or the NAD is out of stock and doesnt want to sell a demo if that's all he has left. He also knows you have the BHA-1, so he wants to push the BDA-2 on you for sure.


----------



## Zoom25

Quote: 





macedonianhero said:


> Not sure...could also be source material.


 
   
  Everything was in FLAC. Tried a few 24/96 albums as well and threw in some electronic, pop, hip hop, jazz and rap. All good stuff that I'm used to like Above & Beyond, Armin Van Buuren, Michael Jackson, Pink Floyd, threw in some Kanye and Jay-Z for safe measure.
   
  I'll be giving it a try again sometime in the future after listening to the Burson stuff.


----------



## Zoom25

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> I work in retail, and calling a product boring (or not so good) is only a tactic on leading a customer to something else; it's an easy way of dismissing a product.
> 
> Chances are, the salesperson wants and thinks you to potentially spend more, or the NAD is out of stock and doesnt want to sell a demo if that's all he has left. He also knows you have the BHA-1, so he wants to push the BDA-2 on you for sure.


 
   
  That's a good point. Good thing I trust my ears more


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Olias-I remember you owning some impressive amps with the HD800s like the LF and S7. Is there a reason you seemed to have settled (ha ha) on the BHA-1, at least for now? How do you feel it compares to those in regards to those, with the HD800? Thanks.
> 
> -Daniel


 

 I have been quite fortunate to have owned some fantastic amps in the past few years. My personal belief is that the best values relative to performance lie in the bottom tier of the upper end (if that makes sense), and I've done pretty well by exploring the entry-level options from the best makers out there (including Eddie Current, Cavalli, Bryston and others).
   
  At this point, I've settled on the LCD-3 and HD800 as my main "reference" headphones. I've also determined that I'll generally keep a stable of one tube amp and one SS amp. To that end, the BHA-1 isn't going anywhere. It does everything I want a SS amp to do -- mainly drive the LCD-3 to its peak (arguable, I know, but it's the best combo I've heard) and competently drive the HD800 without going too far toward the sterile/dry end of things.
   
  My tube amp at the moment is the Super 7, which is one of the very best value propositions I've found in headphone audio. It has just enough of a stereotypical "tube" sound with the HD800 without actively coloring the reproduction of the music. I've had my fling with overly lush amps, and now I'm interested in the best-of-both-worlds sound that the S7 has to offer. If I had to pick a single amp to pair with the HD800, I'd choose the S7 over the BHA-1, but not by a wide margin. It has just that little extra bit of musicality that comes from a properly implemented tube architecture.
   
  Assuming the BDA-2 represents a significant increase in sound quality over my Grace m903, we'll see if any of the above changes in the weeks and months to come.


----------



## BournePerfect

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> I have been quite fortunate to have owned some fantastic amps in the past few years. My personal belief is that the best values relative to performance lie in the bottom tier of the upper end (if that makes sense), and I've done pretty well by exploring the entry-level options from the best makers out there (including Eddie Current, Cavalli, Bryston and others).
> 
> At this point, I've settled on the LCD-3 and HD800 as my main "reference" headphones. I've also determined that I'll generally keep a stable of one tube amp and one SS amp. To that end, the BHA-1 isn't going anywhere. It does everything I want a SS amp to do -- mainly drive the LCD-3 to its peak (arguable, I know, but it's the best combo I've heard) and competently drive the HD800 without going too far toward the sterile/dry end of things.
> 
> ...


 
  Great feedback Olias. Have you ever considered going further up the EC chain-since the S7 impresses you so? There's definitely an EC house sound-just like what you described. Also-maybe the 'best values' you referred to in regards to amps would actually be higher with a higher end source? Not questioning your sources-I haven't heard either...
   
  Have you heard the GSX with the HD800s/LCD3? If so how does that compare with the Bryston?
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Great feedback Olias. Have you ever considered going further up the EC chain-since the S7 impresses you so? There's definitely an EC house sound-just like what you described. Also-maybe the 'best values' you referred to in regards to amps would actually be higher with a higher end source? Not questioning your sources-I haven't heard either...
> 
> Have you heard the GSX with the HD800s/LCD3? If so how does that compare with the Bryston?
> 
> -Daniel


 
   
  Haven't heard the GS-X yet, but hope to soon. Once I get the itch to upgrade my tube amp, I will probably either move up the EC line or try the DNA Stratus.
   
  I'm really curious about the source. I've yet to hear a better DAC than the m903 -- I'd put the W4S DAC2 on parity with it -- so we'll see what the BDA-2 has to offer.


----------



## BournePerfect

Awesome-and looking forward to your impressions of the BDA-2>>BHA-1>>HD800s!
   
  -Daniel


----------



## MacedonianHero

Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Looking forward to evaluating the BHA-1/BDA-2 combination, as I have a BDA-2 en route for Wednesday delivery.
> 
> I personally find the BHA-1 just slightly aggressive when compared to amps in general, though much less so (relatively speaking) than the Mjolnir. It's a very positive attribute when using the LCD-3.


 
  Sorry to clarify I won't have the BHA-1 on hand again. I heard them together at an audio store locally. I have definitely short listed the BDA-2 as my next DAC. Simply outstanding when I had it in my rig a few months back. 
   
  Quote: 





olias of sunhillow said:


> Haven't heard the GS-X yet, but hope to soon. Once I get the itch to upgrade my tube amp, I will probably either move up the EC line or try the DNA Stratus.
> 
> I'm really curious about the source. I've yet to hear a better DAC than the m903 -- I'd put the W4S DAC2 on parity with it -- so we'll see what the BDA-2 has to offer.


 
  I'm a big fan of the W4S DAC-2, but the BDA-2 was just a bit better at everything. The DAC-2 came off a bit dry in comparison to the more dynamic BDA-2 (which also had slightly better detail retrieval).


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





zoom25 said:


> Hmmm, I also tried the BHA-1 with Arcam D33 and another DAC. The BHA-1 wasn't aggressive with the other DACs. Even my D2000 single ended from BHA-1 w/ BDA-2 was very tamed. No nasty treble that you get with lower rigs.
> 
> How do you guys find BDA-1/2 in comparison to NAD M51?


 
  I don't know if dleblan343 missed that one but he had the chance to compare NAD M51 to BDA-2 (for just one night I think) and he slightly prefered the NAD M51. A little bit more musical if I remember his words correctly.
   
  Anyway, As I was looking for these two dacs when I saw him outside the retail store where he works, he told me about his experience with NAD M51 and The Bryston BDA-2. I purchase the NAD M51 the next day! (it really help I got a good deal on a used/mint one) and compared it to my Wyred4Sound DAC-2 for a couple of days.
   
  Sold the Wyred4Sound to a friend and never looked back since (mind you I bought Audiophilleo2 + PurePower to upgraded the performance of the M51).


----------



## Zoom25

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I don't know if dleblan343 missed that one but he had the chance to compare NAD M51 to BDA-2 (for just one night I think) and he slightly prefered the NAD M51. A little bit more musical if I remember his words correctly.
> 
> Anyway, As I was looking for these two dacs when I saw him outside the retail store where he works, he told me about his experience with NAD M51 and The Bryston BDA-2. I purchase the NAD M51 the next day! (it really help I got a good deal on a used/mint one) and compared it to my Wyred4Sound DAC-2 for a couple of days.
> 
> Sold the Wyred4Sound to a friend and never looked back since (mind you I bought Audiophilleo2 + PurePower to upgraded the performance of the M51).


 
   
  Good to know as the NAD has been on my mind for a few months now. Although that Audiophilleo2 and PurePower is $1000.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much of a difference is there between the stock NAD m51 by itself vs. your rig?
   
  Like wouldn't it be better to spend that instead on a better DAC?


----------



## dleblanc343

Yes, I found the NAD M51 to be a better sounding dac when I tried it with my McIntosh MC225 and HD800/HE6; although I would of liked to have listened to it with the LCD3. I went with the M51 over the BDA-2; they both have the same exact cost for me.
   
  The BDA-2 may synergize better with the BHA-1 being that they're made to be a pair; but again, I don't know because I did not have my BHA-1 anymore...


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





zoom25 said:


> Good to know as the NAD has been on my mind for a few months now. Although that Audiophilleo2 and PurePower is $1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I did prefered the NAD over the W4S without the Audiophilleo. 
   
  A friend of mine loaned me a plain Audiophilleo (without PurePower) to try with the NAD. I was a bit skeptical with this one but I had nothing to lose, so...
   
  WOW! What an improvment in sound compared to USB direct to the NAD. Blacker, tighter and more refined. I was that impressed that I decided to try the PurePower version. Another good step up in performance. Specially in bass and body. A little bit more ooompf.
   
  The problem with current dac is poor to meh USB implementation. Nearly every so expert agreed that a good USB-SPDIF converter is mandatory to extract the last bit of performance from the vast majority of today's dac. It's sad but for now it's the truth. Hope things will change in the future (I'm sure it will with the growing audiophile converted to computer source music).


----------



## Zoom25

Quote: 





lappy27 said:


> I did prefered the NAD over the W4S without the Audiophilleo.
> 
> A friend of mine loaned me a plain Audiophilleo (without PurePower) to try with the NAD. I was a bit skeptical with this one but I had nothing to lose, so...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Cool might give that a try down the road. I am going to be using the NAD with my Marantz CD player which has coaxial and digital outs. Also, my Mac's have digital outs. I'm guessing it's probably better to use those over the USB directly, even with basic standard stock cables (for time being) ? 
   
  Also, am I right to assume that NAD M51 doesn't come with any USB/digital cables right? (I remember reading that somewhere a while back)
   
  I'll probably have to get a USB cable anyway for it either way.


----------



## BournePerfect

Got the BHA-1 today-this thing is ridiculously gorgeous looking. And dang it-I want every piece of gear I ever own again to have the same beautiful, perfectly lit (hear me, Schiit??) led.  Pure black/green led gives me a Star Wars vibe everytime I look at it-and I'm not even a SW geek. Beautiful.
   
  Will post listening impressions later concerning the HD800, LCD 2.2s, fed by Dac100. More to come...
   
  -Daniel


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





bourneperfect said:


> Got the BHA-1 today-this thing is ridiculously gorgeous looking. And dang it-I want every piece of gear I ever own again to have the same beautiful, perfectly lit (hear me, Schiit??) led.  Pure black/green led gives me a Star Wars vibe everytime I look at it-and I'm not even a SW geek. Beautiful.
> 
> Will post listening impressions later concerning the HD800, LCD 2.2s, fed by Dac100. More to come...
> 
> -Daniel


----------



## Namkung

Sort of a random question but, right now I am using the BHA-1 with the M-DAC from Audiolab .
  I have not yet received my balanced HD800 cables so am using it single ended obviously however I do have my balanced interconnects so I connected the two with the balanced interconnects and flipped the switch on BHA-1 to balanced.
  The sound still came out of HD800s connected to the BHA-1's single ended output. And it was drastically different.
  I am not doing any harm to either of my gear by doing this am I? Could someone explain to me what is happening?
  Anyways, can't wait for my balanced cables to get here..


----------



## Hubert481

i am also using the combination: SONOS-optic-MDAC-balanced-BHA1-balanced-TH900/HD800/K1000

The switch is for input - not output
http://www.desktop-audioblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sample0001-bha.jpg


----------



## preproman

Quote: 





namkung said:


> Sort of a random question but, right now I am using the BHA-1 with the M-DAC from Audiolab .
> I have not yet received my balanced HD800 cables so am using it single ended obviously however I do have my balanced interconnects so I connected the two with the balanced interconnects and flipped the switch on BHA-1 to balanced.
> The sound still came out of HD800s connected to the BHA-1's single ended output. And it was drastically different.
> I am not doing any harm to either of my gear by doing this am I? Could someone explain to me what is happening?
> Anyways, can't wait for my balanced cables to get here..


 
   
  IMO and for some odd reason the SE output of the BHA-1 is underwhelming.  Once you get that balanced cable you "may" hear a somewhat near drastic improvement - I know I did.  
   
  Using the BHA-1 balanced from input to output with a truly balanced DAC will yield you better results..  IMO of course.


----------



## Namkung

Quote: 





preproman said:


> IMO and for some odd reason the SE output of the BHA-1 is underwhelming.  Once you get that balanced cable you "may" hear a somewhat near drastic improvement - I know I did.
> 
> Using the BHA-1 balanced from input to output with a truly balanced DAC will yield you better results..  IMO of course.


 
   
  I see. I have read quite a few people saying that as well. Hopefully that is the case as my balanced cables are on the way!
  There is already a sound difference when you are using balanced inputs compared to single ended (even though my output in both cases were single ended).
  I had both single ended / XLRs connecting my M-DAC to the BHA-1 and I switched the BHA-1 from single ended to XLR with my music paused and there was an instant night / day difference. You had to be deaf to not hear the difference.


----------



## Lappy27

Quote: 





preproman said:


> IMO and for some odd reason the SE output of the BHA-1 is underwhelming.  Once you get that balanced cable you "may" hear a somewhat near drastic improvement - I know I did.
> 
> Using the BHA-1 balanced from input to output with a truly balanced DAC will yield you better results..  IMO of course.


 
  +1


----------



## ehlarson

When you do that comparison between balanced and unbalanced be sure to compensate for the gain difference. In my opinion there is no audible difference once you correct for the higher gain of the balanced connection.


----------



## Namkung

Quote: 





ehlarson said:


> When you do that comparison between balanced and unbalanced be sure to compensate for the gain difference. In my opinion there is no audible difference once you correct for the higher gain of the balanced connection.


 
   
  Yes this gain was very noticeable even when using single ended out with balanced in.
  I wasn't sure if there was any other audible difference I was hearing as a result of changing inputs from single ended to balanced.
  I'm curious about what people have their gain settings on with their balanced bha-1 setup. I still have mine on high paired with the hd800s.


----------



## BournePerfect

Perfect timing. I just came in to comment on the SE output. With the HD800s and LCD 2.2s, the difference between SE out and balanced out isn't nearly as dramatic to my ears as people here have suggested. I thought there was _slightly_ more bass impact and clarity to a degree, but still perfectly acceptable to. A step down, yes-but a minor one. Keep in mind I've only run a single ended dac into the Bryston so far, I don't think that that would affect this outcome though.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Chris J

Quote: 





namkung said:


> Yes this gain was very noticeable even when using single ended out with balanced in.
> I wasn't sure if there was any other audible difference I was hearing as a result of changing inputs from single ended to balanced.
> I'm curious about what people have their gain settings on with their balanced bha-1 setup. I still have mine on high paired with the hd800s.


 
   
  To compare the sound of the balanced output jacks to the SE output jack you would want the volume to be the same.
   
  Balanced output is 6 dB louder than the SE output.
   
  One easy way to compensate for different levels between SE vs. balanced output:
   
  set gain to 20 dB with SE phones,
  set gain the 14 dB with balanced phones.
   
  The reason for this is the balanced headphone jacks output twice as much voltage as the SE jack, twice as much voltage works out to 6 dB louder.


----------



## Namkung

Quote: 





chris j said:


> To compare the sound of the balanced output jacks to the SE output jack you would want the volume to be the same.
> 
> Balanced output is 6 dB louder than the SE output.
> 
> ...


 

 Ah I see.
  Looks like High gain setting is +20dB and Low gain setting is +14dB.
  On my BHA-1 it says High / Low (without the numerical values) where as in some pictures of BHA-1, I see +20dB / +14dB.
  Anyways, will definitely try out tonight.
   
  Thanks for that info.


----------



## Maxvla

namkung said:


> Yes this gain was very noticeable even when using single ended out with balanced in.
> I wasn't sure if there was any other audible difference I was hearing as a result of changing inputs from single ended to balanced.
> I'm curious about what people have their gain settings on with their balanced bha-1 setup. I still have mine on high paired with the hd800s.



I run my fully balanced rig with HD800s on low gain and about 8:00-9:00 max volume on popular music, and about 11:00 top end on some quieter classical recordings. High gain leaves me very little adjustment range.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I run my fully balanced rig with HD800s on low gain and about 8:00-9:00 max volume on popular music, and about 11:00 top end on some quieter classical recordings. High gain leaves me very little adjustment range.


 
   
  My listening range is almost exactly the same. Replacing my Grace m903 with the BDA-2 has resulted in even less adjustment range -- hotter XLR output, perhaps.
   
  More to come after I have listened to more music, but the BDA-2/BHA-1 combo is fantastic so far (liking it with the HD800 a little bit more than the LCD-3).


----------



## BournePerfect

I can't believe how much I'm enjoying my HD800s with this thing. Keeps getting better by the day, too, as the amp continues to burn in. Never thought I'd find an ss amp in this price range that sounds decent with the HD800 without the expense of it's great technicalities. Having owned the Mjolnir previously, I can easily say that this amp is a step above with the HD800s. Much better bass, better soundstage depth, overall a more natural sound for lack of a better word. If there was one word to describe the MJ with the Senn, it would be: _dry. _I know some people think the Bryston is hotter up top than the MJ, but I don't. At first it was a bit tizzy, but after a couple hundred hours now that is mostly gone. With the MJ, I never quite felt that it disappeared completely.
   
  I also find the BHA-1 more musical sounding, with great PRaT. I know both amps are said to be agressive sounding, but I'm not sure if that's the right word-at least after burn in. I do find the BHA-1 impeccable with it's timing-and that's not something I've ever really thought about in regards to an amp. I've heard faster and slower amps if you will, but the Bryston seems to have a way of just tap-dancing on each and every note with the precision of the world's most accurate metronome. I can't really explain it-I suppose it may be a combination of proper decay, blackground, and soundstage depth...more to come later...
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Bolardito

bourneperfect said:


> I can't believe how much I'm enjoying my HD800s with this thing. Keeps getting better by the day, too, as the amp continues to burn in. Never thought I'd find an ss amp in this price range that sounds decent with the HD800 without the expense of it's great technicalities. Having owned the Mjolnir previously, I can easily say that this amp is a step above with the HD800s. Much better bass, better soundstage depth, overall a more natural sound for lack of a better word. If there was one word to describe the MJ with the Senn, it would be: _dry._ I know some people think the Bryston is hotter up top than the MJ, but I don't. At first it was a bit tizzy, but after a couple hundred hours now that is mostly gone. With the MJ, I never quite felt that it disappeared completely.
> 
> I also find the BHA-1 more musical sounding, with great PRaT. I know both amps are said to be agressive sounding, but I'm not sure if that's the right word-at least after burn in. I do find the BHA-1 impeccable with it's timing-and that's not something I've ever really thought about in regards to an amp. I've heard faster and slower amps if you will, but the Bryston seems to have a way of just tap-dancing on each and every note with the precision of the world's most accurate metronome. I can't really explain it-I suppose it may be a combination of proper decay, blackground, and soundstage depth...more to come later...
> 
> -Daniel




Do you think the Bryston is on the same league with the HD800 as the Zana Deux?


----------



## BournePerfect

Not quite. ZDSE still had better technicalities (tubes what whaaa??) than the Bryston. Still has the 'emotion' and microdynamics and micro detail coupled with that enormous 3D soundstage that is heard to beat. OTOH-I've gone thru a TON of ss amps for the HD800s, and am usually fairly unimpressed. Even the somewhat synergistic ones had their drawbacks with the Senn i.e. m-Stage, warm and rich but congested and lacking detail and many other strengths of the HD800 are held in check. Phonitor, completely unrealistic soundstage to me and some wonky vocals at times which I can only imagine there's some midrange suckout in certail frequencies...smooth, airy, detailed yes, but...fake. MJ, not bad, but dry, almost a 2D b&w tv comparison someone here made hits it right on the head imo. Master 8...bland and boring (at least in conjunction with M7 and HD800. The list goes on...and on...
   
  The Bryston though, has a few traits that I haven't heard in a lot of other ss amps with the Senn-good soundstaging depth, snappy, textured bass, natural timbers, PrAT...hmm. It falls short of the ZDSE (tubes play a huge role here) in nearly every category...but not by a lot. Again-the ZDSE is the best I've heard the HD800 so far-and it took the right tube to do it (current Sophia Electric)-and I'm sure there were better tubes to bring it to another level still. Keep in mind I also had a much better dac with the ZDSE (Eximus) than I'm using with the Bryston (Dac100)-and not even a balanced one at that. I have a Gungnir incoming and possibly an Anedio D2 and will see how much further those take the BHA-1, especially in balanced mode.
   
  So far-I was completely expecting to the Bryston to be average at best with the HD800, but I'm pleasantly very surprised. Hope you find another deal on one cuz mine is probably staying put...for at least a few more days lol.
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Bolardito

bourneperfect said:


> Not quite. ZDSE still had better technicalities (tubes what whaaa??) than the Bryston. Still has the 'emotion' and microdynamics and micro detail coupled with that enormous 3D soundstage that is heard to beat. OTOH-I've gone thru a TON of ss amps for the HD800s, and am usually fairly unimpressed. Even the somewhat synergistic ones had their drawbacks with the Senn i.e. m-Stage, warm and rich but congested and lacking detail and many other strengths of the HD800 are held in check. Phonitor, completely unrealistic soundstage to me and some wonky vocals at times which I can only imagine there's some midrange suckout in certail frequencies...smooth, airy, detailed yes, but...fake. MJ, not bad, but dry, almost a 2D b&w tv comparison someone here made hits it right on the head imo. Master 8...bland and boring (at least in conjunction with M7 and HD800. The list goes on...and on...
> 
> The Bryston though, has a few traits that I haven't heard in a lot of other ss amps with the Senn-good soundstaging depth, snappy, textured bass, natural timbers, PrAT...hmm. It falls short of the ZDSE (tubes play a huge role here) in nearly every category...but not by a lot. Again-the ZDSE is the best I've heard the HD800 so far-and it took the right tube to do it (current Sophia Electric)-and I'm sure there were better tubes to bring it to another level still. Keep in mind I also had a much better dac with the ZDSE (Eximus) than I'm using with the Bryston (Dac100)-and not even a balanced one at that. I have a Gungnir incoming and possibly an Anedio D2 and will see how much further those take the BHA-1, especially in balanced mode.
> 
> ...




Thanks for this post, very useful to say the least..your experience with so many amps is very valuable for HD800 users. Have you ever considered getting the GS-X ? Would be awesome to see your impressions of it vs. the ZDSE since it is supposed to be the king of ss amps and a top performer with the HD800.. I have been toying with the idea of getting one..but its price and to have to wait 5 months is a deal breaker for me..


----------



## BournePerfect

Well I'm currently shooting for the moon amp wise-I have a 5-6K Eddie Current Leviathan currently being built for me. Because of that, I really just wanted a passable ss amp in the meantime that does well with the HD800-and so far the Bryston fits that bill. Not sure if the GSX fits into my future plans now-mainly because I doubt it would live up to the Leviathan (who knows yet), and for that kind of money and wait time...yeah. Maybe if MH ever decides to sell me his I'll try it out. Also-based on current impressions of the Stratus-if you're looking at the ZDSE, I'd recommend trying either the Stratus or Eddie Current 2A3 amp which are probably a step above the Zana.
   
  *typos galore tonight* grr
   
  -Daniel


----------



## Synthax

Is it normal that this Bryston with volume pot placed on 0 gives a little sound at headphone autput (6,3mm jack output). I mean that even with zero level volume I still can hear the sound, very little of course. I use HD650.


----------



## dleblanc343

synthax said:


> Is it normal that this Bryston with volume pot placed on 0 gives a little sound at headphone autput (6,3mm jack output). I mean that even with zero level volume I still can hear the sound, very little of course. I use HD650.


 
  
 Yes, it's possible you hear it very very feintly.


----------



## Namkung

synthax said:


> Is it normal that this Bryston with volume pot placed on 0 gives a little sound at headphone autput (6,3mm jack output). I mean that even with zero level volume I still can hear the sound, very little of course. I use HD650.


 
  
 Yes, it is possible although I would guess it's due to something other than the BHA-1.
 My BHA-1 is dead silent except at the very max volume . When disconnected from everything, the BHA-1 is dead silent even at 100% volume so the noise is a result most likely from my PC.


----------



## youngGeezeh

I dont know if I should spend some money on a solidstate amplifier or a tube type amp for the HD800. This BHA-1 looks pretty attractive.


----------



## Synthax

You should verify it with your ears. After session with Leben, this pretty Bryston was not enough sweet with string to my taste


----------



## youngGeezeh

synthax said:


> You should verify it with your ears. After session with Leben, this pretty Bryston was not enough sweet with string to my taste


 
 Would you say that the Leben is a warm amp?


----------



## Maxvla

younggeezeh said:


> Would you say that the Leben is a warm amp?



Very much so, almost in excess.


----------



## youngGeezeh

maxvla said:


> Very much so, almost in excess.


 
 Well I hope it isnt so much that it defuses the HD800's strength.


----------



## youngGeezeh

If it would tame the upper range just a bit, the leben just might be the amp im looking for.


----------



## Synthax

To me Leben with HD800 should sound OK. But is just estiamation. I don't know HD800 and even are not very much interested in, at this time. Leben has just some particular ease of listen. Music just flow. SS even hi end are more squared in sound. But to be honest it is worth to have both types. As a user of OTL, there are many moment when I need more fast in sound and better precission. And now I strongly look for some good SS. Meybe Corda Classic.. Bryston is very nice amp. But as I do have a pre amp function with my OTL, I do not like to pay extra for this Bryston pre. I just only need headphone amp.


----------



## Maxvla

Buy one of the early models that didn't have the pre. There are some for sale from time to time. I sold mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## youngGeezeh

synthax said:


> To me Leben with HD800 should sound OK. But is just estiamation. I don't know HD800 and even are not very much interested in, at this time. Leben has just some particular ease of listen. Music just flow. SS even hi end are more squared in sound. But to be honest it is worth to have both types. As a user of OTL, there are many moment when I need more fast in sound and better precission. And now I strongly look for some good SS. Meybe Corda Classic.. Bryston is very nice amp. But as I do have a pre amp function with my OTL, I do not like to pay extra for this Bryston pre. I just only need headphone amp.


 
 Have you heard or considered the A18 amplifier? That ones also on my list.


----------



## Synthax

No, not at all. But not many integrated amps do offer good headphones out. But no personal experience with A18.


----------



## youngGeezeh

synthax said:


> No, not at all. But not many integrated amps do offer good headphones out. But no personal experience with A18.


 
 Thank you for your input. Its a bit of a gamble with this hobby I suppose and living in a state that do not carry any of what Im looking to audition doesnt help either.


----------



## James Tanner

http://www.tonepublications.com/review/bryston-bha-1-headphone-amplifier/
  
 james


----------



## Arminius

I'm very satisfied with the combo LCD3 and BHA-1. Are there any other here in the forum with this combo and can tell us there opinion about it?


----------



## johnnybrick

Ive had my bh1/bda2/lcd3 for about a year now arminius and I couldn't be happier! 24bit files from the likes of dexter gordon, les morgan, coltrane, & pink floyd sometimes makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up. The first cut off friday night in san francisco with di meola, paco, & john m brought tears to my eyes the first time I listened to it....literally. The holographic soundstage with deep lows & smooth highs is truly something to behold.


----------



## Arminius

I currently hear the SACD of the Dark Side of the Moon and I never heared it better!
Yes, the soundstage is amazing with The LCD3. Not so wide as HD800 but I think more realistic.


----------



## johnnybrick

The hd800 is definitely on my short list. Have you listened to any trance/dubstep/chill music from the likes of moby or submotion orchestra with lcd3's? Some of the low-note booms loosens the wax in my inner ear!


----------



## Arminius

I heared some Armin Van Buuren stuff. With this kind of music the bass is awesome and kicked very very hard. The good thing of the LCD3 is it never nerves whatever volume level.


----------



## johnnybrick

Hmmm, I'll have to check-out the AVB music you mentioned.


----------



## Zoom25

johnnybrick said:


> Hmmm, I'll have to check-out the AVB music you mentioned.


 
 Anything but his new album _Intense_
  
 Check out _Mirage_ and _Imagine_. Also their remix CDs.
  
 Universal Religion Chapter - I like #6 a lot in particular
  
 Also: A State of Trance 500 - CD1 kicks ass


----------



## Arminius

Also: Paul Van Dyk Album Out There And Back - Kick Ass Bass


----------



## aks2023

I have this combo as well.  I really enjoy the LCD-3's with the Bryston.  I predominantly use the NAD M51 DAC with that combo and I am very pleased with the performance.  I also have a pair of Mr. Speaker Alpha Dogs that I use but I find the LCD-3's to be far superior (as one would expect).  
  
 I had also borrowed the new Marantz 11S1 DSD DAC and used it in this system.  The DSD performance was outstanding and I am now in the market for a DSD capable DAC to add permanently to this system.
  
 I'm happy to answer any questions...


----------



## Rob80b

Hi Guys
  
 I’ll be joining the fold as I just opted for a BHA-1 from one our users here (hopefully here within the week), it’ll be replacing my current set-up which is the pre section of a Bryston B60R controlling a Bryston 2BLP pro amp (this 60 watt amp has a headphone jack properly wired for phones) to power my AKG K701s.

  
  
  
  

  
 I was about to get Bryston to mod my B60, which has the same amp section as the 2BLP so that the phones ran off the amp and not the pre amp section of the B60 and therefore do away with the 2BLP as this combo workrd wonders producing bass on the K701s
  
 Hopefully from what I’ve read there should be more than enough power but I’ll keep you posted by doing a comparison between the BHA-1 and the BHA-1 as a pre controlling the 2BLP pro.
  
 Also I’ll be re-cabling the AKGs to be used with the balanced outputs.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I’ll be joining the fold as I just opted for a BHA-1 from one our users here (hopefully here within the week), it’ll be replacing my current set-up which is the pre section of a Bryston B60R controlling a Bryston 2BLP pro amp (this 60 watt amp has a headphone jack properly wired for phones) to power my AKG K701s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 hey!
 I have a 2B-LP myself.
 I've also used the balanced pre-amp outputs on my Bryston pre-amp to drive a pair of balanced headphones. This only works for high impedance headphones BTW.
 Have You noticed that the 2B-LP has a 120 Ohm output impedance at the headphone jack?
 Just my guess, but based on my experience with the newer vs. older Bryston equipment, I suspect you will find that the BHA-1 removes a layer of mud from the sound of your headphone.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> hey!
> I have a 2B-LP myself.
> I've also used the balanced pre-amp outputs on my Bryston pre-amp to drive a pair of balanced headphones. This only works for high impedance headphones BTW.
> Have You noticed that the 2B-LP has a 120 Ohm output impedance at the headphone jack?
> Just my guess, but based on my experience with the newer vs. older Bryston equipment, I suspect you will find that the BHA-1 removes a layer of mud from the sound of your headphone.


 

 Hi Chris
  
 Should be interesting to see how the lower impedance of the BHA-1 versus raw power of the 2BLP pro (latest version by the way) but higher impedance control the K701s.
 In theory the BHA-1 should be the better beast.
 Although each phone is different, my Senn HD580/600, even though 300 Ωs react differently and do not sound as good through the 2BLP as the K701s which are rated at 62 Ωs but need power to sound best. And my K501s (120 ohms) which one would think would benefit the most from power sound best from my Shanling PH100 (which by the way is no slouch) but a bit less powerful than the 2BLP pro headphone output and the Grado 325i's 32 Ohms seem to like everything.
 So I guess it comes down to a combination of a reactive load, current draw, efficiency  and impedance but if the BHA-1 can match the power output of the 2BLP running the AKGs then it should be a winner.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Have You noticed that the 2B-LP has a 120 Ohm output impedance at the headphone jack?
> Just my guess, but based on my experience with the newer vs. older Bryston equipment, I suspect you will find that the BHA-1 removes a layer of mud from the sound of your headphone.


 
 And just to quote Mike from Bryston.
  
_"Hi Robert;

I'm sure the BHA1 will be the best bet in this situation.  It has a very low output impedance, especially compared with the 2BLP.  The 2BLP is capable of driving lots of voltage to the headphone jack, but has a very high output impedance, as a result of the resistors in series with the headphone jack.

Thanks,_
  
_Mike"_


----------



## Gilftronic

Man this is very cool stuff


----------



## AgentXXL

gilftronic said:


> Man this is very cool stuff


 
  
 Indeed it is! How are you enjoying the Mad Dogs that you picked up at the last Calgary meet? I suspect you'ld be blown away by the combo of the BHA-1 and the Mad Dogs, especially if you have the opportunity to re-termnate your Mad Dogs with a balanced cable.
  
 I've still got the BHA-1 on my short list and hope that I'll be able to purchase it early in the New Year.
  
 Dale


----------



## aks2023

I finally switched to balanced cables by adding AudioQuest Niagra balanced XLR's from my NAD M51 to my Bryston BHA-1.  Both my LCD-3's and Alpha Dogs use balanced cables as well and both have never sounded better.  I also replaced the power cables for the whole system with AudiQuest NRG-4 cables.  The whole system plays louder and cleaner with a much lower noise floor.  I listen at fairly loud volume levels and it is now far less fatiguing.  Depending on the content I can prefer both high and low gain at different volume levels.  Whats everyone else doing for gain setting on the BHA-1 with the LCD-3's?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Rob80b

rob80b said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I’ll be joining the fold as I just opted for a BHA-1 from one our users here (hopefully here within the week), it’ll be replacing my current set-up which is the pre section of a Bryston B60R controlling a Bryston 2BLP pro amp (this 60 watt amp has a headphone jack properly wired for phones) to power my AKG K701s.


 
 OK the BHA-1 is the house,
  

 Impressions so far are quite favorable, smooth and very analogue sounding from the Bryston BCD-1, most noticeable is the more natural staging with the K701’s accompanied with perceived depth, very nice. Timbre is without fault, no artificial flavoring (or plastic sounding like some have mentioned with the K701s) but I have yet to compare bass with the brute force of the Bryston 2BLP pro, but as it stands now the lower notes are tight and well defined on the AKGs.

 Quick listening with Grado SR325i’s was also quite satisfying, overall without being too premature I’d have to say the BHA-1 is a potential winner all round.

  

 Currently I’m running 30 feet of single ended RCAs from the preamp tape-outs up front to BHA-1 which is behind the listening position, although over the weekend I'll hopefully get things totally balanced to get more gain, which for now is maxed out on the K701s.

  

 And while I'm at it, anyone have any preferences running a 20 ft headphone extension instead of long interconnects.


----------



## BournePerfect

Nice! I still really miss my Bryston-sounded pretty darn good with my HD800s for the most part. I still regret selling it.
  
 -Daniel


----------



## Rob80b

Here a copy of my preliminary impressions which I've just posted on the Bryston forum.
 http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=104028.700
  
 Well a few interesting hours doing some comparisons between the stand alone BHA-1 and the BHA-1 as a pre for the Bryston 2BLP pro.
 Music Selection:
 Fluke “Puppy”, Kathleen Battle “Grace”, Massive Attack “Mezzanine”, Underworld Dark and Long” and Stravinsky “Petruska” (conducted by Stravinsky 1960).
  
Source: Bryston BCD-1 from tape-outs on my pre with a 25’ run of BlueJeans RCA LC-1 Low Capacitance Audio Cables to the BHA-1 behind the couch.  
 Headphones. (all single ended) AKG K701, AKG K501, Grado SR325i and Sennheiser HD580s (with 600 grills and HD650 cable).
  
 First up using the AKG K701s both setups were delicate, Kathleen Battle’s voice soared upward with a natural clarity without reserve. Stravinsky’s symphony was well laid out with discernible imaging with front to back layering, midrange being well defined and the crescendos had weight and impact with excellent tightness and definition.
 The techno selections also faired very well and a joy to listen to.
  
 The Grado SR325i’s also performed similarly, but what’s interesting is that do to the odd volume control they were close to the K701s on the dial, normally there is a much bigger spread. Now it’s known both the Grados (32 ohms) and AKGs (62 ohms) like current and that may be the deciding factor which allowed them both to perform at their best, which speaks a lot for the BHA-1 in supplying necessary current.
  
 The Sennheiser HD580/600 at 300 ohms did not scale as well, previously on prior setups I found the inefficient K701s (at least as far as bass is concerned) needed more gain but here it was the reverse, even maxed out the BHA-1 could not supply enough volume, and they’re probably the most likely candidate for the first balanced cable up grade.
  
 Compared to my previous set-up using the Bryston B60R as a pre for the 2B was also fine, although not as delicate, maybe because I had to use an unbalanced to balanced adapter where as the BHA-1 and 2B are balanced through out.
  
 Overall though once I was able to match unity gain between the BHA-1 and the BHA-1/2BLP pro combo I was hard pressed to discern an obvious differences, if any, the similarity I would have to attribute to the preamp section of the BHA-1.
  
 I’ll need to dig a bit more into the forums to see if balanced headphones resolve the volume issue because as it stands now it is very difficult with single ended phones (at least it is for the phones I have on hand) to adjust from almost 5 o’clock, which is almost there and then a little incremental nudge makes it too loud with some recordings.
  
 Setting the 2BLP pros dial for unity gain with the BHA-1 produced the same results when monitoring, with the gain on the 2B maxed the volume control on the BHA-1 was more linear much like the B60 and BP25, with most listening between 9 and 1 o’clock on the dial depending on the source.


----------



## Rob80b

rob80b said:


> I’ll need to dig a bit more into the forums to see if balanced headphones resolve the volume issue because as it stands now it is very difficult with single ended phones (at least it is for the phones I have on hand) to adjust from almost 5 o’clock, which is almost there and then a little incremental nudge makes it too loud with some recordings.
> Setting the 2BLP pros dial for unity gain with the BHA-1 produced the same results when monitoring, with the gain on the 2B maxed the volume control on the BHA-1 was more linear much like the B60 and BP25, with most listening between 9 and 1 o’clock on the dial depending on the source.


 
 Quick update, just connected the Bryston BCD-1 direct with balanced cables to the BHA-1, the low volume issue has been resolved.


----------



## Chris J

Thanks, Rob!
 Excellent review!


----------



## Rob80b

Thanks Chris, although more to come later.
  
  
 I will add though that the BHA-1 does appears to have a lower (darker) noise floor, subtle but it sort of reminds me of what one experiences during a power outage, that foreboding sense of silence without that pervasive 60hrz hum that we’ve gotten accustomed to in our day to day lives from power lines, transformers and all the other electrical devices that surround us, which we only notice it when its gone.
 Basically, keeping unwanted noise out of the source signal allows the recording to breath that much easier so that little details that were previously missed have a better chance to come forth, not necessarily high-lighted but there none the less.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Thanks Chris, although more to come later.
> 
> 
> I will add though that the BHA-1 does appears to have a lower (darker) noise floor, subtle but it sort of reminds me of what one experiences during a power outage, that foreboding sense of silence without that pervasive 60hrz hum that we’ve gotten accustomed to in our day to day lives from power lines, transformers and all the other electrical devices that surround us, which we only notice it when its gone.
> Basically, keeping unwanted noise out of the source signal allows the recording to breath that much easier so that little details that were previously missed have a better chance to come forth, not necessarily high-lighted but there none the less.


 
  
 Hey, thanks Rob (not Ford!).
  
 BTW, I vote for long balanced interconnects and relatively short headphone cables.
 And since I no longer live in Toronto, I did not have the opportunity to vote for Rob Ford!


----------



## preproman

rob80b said:


> Quick update, just connected the Bryston BCD-1 direct with balanced cables to the BHA-1, the low volume issue has been resolved.


 
  
 This was my findings as well.  With a truly balanced DAC into the BHA-1 and using the XLR out of the BHA-1 I got much better results from all the headphones I used.  At the time the only headphone that was not Balanced was the T!.  It sounded horrible.  I got it re cabled to a 4pin XLR, put it back on the BHA-1 - Bingo.  The T1's was great.


----------



## Rob80b

Got around to making up a 4 pin XLR cable for the Sennheisers, so I’ve garnered a bit more gain with the single ended input (that is until I pick up a 25’ run of XLR cabels).
 Besides the increased gain though I could not honestly tell if there was an improvement in the overall sound as I swapped out the single ended and balanced headphone cables over an hour or so so of listening.
 This may be more evident over long term listening so I’ll leave the balanced cables for a week or two.


----------



## Chris J

Rob,
 Do you ever go to the Toronto Head Fi Meets?
 There is one in December.
 Chris


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Rob,
> Do you ever go to the Toronto Head Fi Meets?
> There is one in December.
> Chris


 

 Thanks for the heads up!
  
 Haven't been to one in years, but now that I've Head-fi bug once more I just might try to attend.
  
 Robert


----------



## Rob80b

Spent the better part of the day putting the BHA-1 through its paces, throwing on re-mastered Kraftwerk, Dave Holland, Depeche Mode, Klaus Schulze and a few others.
 It was nice to be able to appreciate sonic signature of each headphone, the delicacy of the K701s or the warmth of the Sennheisers, the groove of the Grados, each had its place.

  
 The nice surprise was getting a similar sonic signature out of the Bryston 2BLP pro hooked up to the balance outs of the BHA-1, which gave excellent results, especially with the AKG K501s, which as I mentioned earlier I attribute to the quality of the BHA-1 as a preamp.

  
 IMHO the BHA-1 probably gets as close as you can get with a solid-state head-amp, mind you it won’t turn a sow’s ear into a silk purse, but if your source and material is up to it you’ll be well rewarded, no sonic detail will be left unturned.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I've owned the BHA-1 for over a year now. It's very transparent and a bit unforgiving with the source. But I also find that it's a chameleon, allowing each HP to reveal its own character without masking faults or making an avg HP sound better than it is. LCD-2 is a good match for classical music and female vocals, in balanced mode (Burson Soloist is a better match for LCD-2, but it's only SE). Beyer T1 is so-so with BHA-1 in SE mode. My Grado GS-1000i has a lot of sibilance with female vocals (e.g. Pat Barber's recordings) with BHA-1, but not as much with my other amps like MP-301 Mk3 (tube) and Burson Soloist. That might be because of some of the recordings, but I suspect BHA-1 may be exaggerating the sibilance enough to make it more prominent. Frankly, apart from higher volume in balanced, I found it hard to discern a substantial improvement in sound stage with balanced for most of my FLAC and CD recordings (thru my BDP-1 and BCD-1). Overall, BHA-1 is still a very good HP amp.
  
 Anybody here compare BHA-1 to tubes like WA6?


----------



## Carlsan

canadianmaestro said:


> I've owned the BHA-1 for over a year now. It's very transparent and a bit unforgiving with the source. But I also find that it's a chameleon, allowing each HP to reveal its own character without masking faults or making an avg HP sound better than it is. LCD-2 is a good match for classical music and female vocals, in balanced mode (Burson Soloist is a better match for LCD-2, but it's only SE). Beyer T1 is so-so with BHA-1 in SE mode. My Grado GS-1000i has a lot of sibilance with female vocals (e.g. Pat Barber's recordings) with BHA-1, but not as much with my other amps like MP-301 Mk3 (tube) and Burson Soloist. That might be because of some of the recordings, but I suspect BHA-1 may be exaggerating the sibilance enough to make it more prominent. Frankly, apart from higher volume in balanced, I found it hard to discern a substantial improvement in sound stage with balanced for most of my FLAC and CD recordings (thru my BDP-1 and BCD-1). Overall, BHA-1 is still a very good HP amp.
> 
> Anybody here compare BHA-1 to tubes like WA6?


 

 As you also own the Soloist, is it worth keeping the Soloist as an alternative amp for some headphones? Is the Soloist a better amp using the SE connection in general, or are they about equal?
 Asking this because I'm thinking of getting the BHA-1 but have the Soloist already and was thinking of selling the Soloist to help fund the BHA-1 (unless it really is worth it to keep both).


----------



## CanadianMaestro

carlsan said:


> As you also own the Soloist, is it worth keeping the Soloist as an alternative amp for some headphones? Is the Soloist a better amp using the SE connection in general, or are they about equal?
> Asking this because I'm thinking of getting the BHA-1 but have the Soloist already and was thinking of selling the Soloist to help fund the BHA-1 (unless it really is worth it to keep both).


 

 The Soloist matches up VERY WELL with some HPs, like the LCD-2 and HD-650, imo. If I were you, I would keep it. I found the BHA-1 to be a bit too transparent -- it reveals the smallest faults of many of my CDs, and tends to exaggerate some of the highs on my Grados. I hear more sibilance with some female vocals on my BHA-1, with Grado GS-1000i.  It's less forgiving than Soloist. But I can live with both of them. In general, I think it's good to have two amps for HPs, especially if they are top of the lines, like BHA-1 and Soloist. But if you have Soloist, and are thinking of getting BHA-1, then sit tight. The Soloist is exceptional and matches well with many HPs.
  
 I find that with SE, Soloist does very well vs. BHA-1. I can't tell the difference. Where the BHA-1 triumphs is with balanced. So, unless your HPs are wired for balanced, getting the BHA-1 is not advised. If they are not wired for balanced, then getting the connectors re-fitted for balanced is an addtl expense you need to factor in if you buy the BHA-1.
  
 Just a tip: I also have a Musical Paradise MP-301 Mk3 tube amp that is wonderful with all my HPs. SE only. It is available from Garry Huang, the designer, from Edmonton, Canada. Email him or visit his website
 http://www.musicalparadise.ca/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=54
 This amp is only $339 CAD !! I could not believe something this cheap could sound so good. I spend more time with this amp for my HPs than with my BHA-1! It is VERY MUSICAL and warm, but still detailed enough to satisfy most people.
  
 What HPs are you using with Soloist?


----------



## Carlsan

canadianmaestro said:


> What HPs are you using with Soloist?


 
  
 I just got the LCD-3, and I have a HiFiman HE-6, those are the primary reasons why I'm looking at a balanced amp. Those have balanced and unbalanced connections.
  
 For high ends I also have the HD800, T1, Fostex TH900, and the LCD-2. Those are in my main rotation, plus another dozen or so headphones collected over the years that all get less use.
  
 I have the schiit mjolnir which I just picked up, but within it's return window. It's all balanced connections. I was thinking of perhaps just keeping that one with the Soloists, which would be my cheapest option, but the BHA-1 is suppose to be a better amp, from the reviews.


----------



## Carlsan

canadianmaestro said:


> Just a tip: I also have a Musical Paradise MP-301 Mk3 tube amp that is wonderful with all my HPs. SE only. It is available from Garry Huang, the designer, from Edmonton, Canada. Email him or visit his website
> http://www.musicalparadise.ca/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=54
> This amp is only $339 CAD !! I could not believe something this cheap could sound so good. I spend more time with this amp for my HPs than with my BHA-1! It is VERY MUSICAL and warm, but still detailed enough to satisfy most people.


 
  
 Nice tube amp! I have the Lyr as a tube amp backup that I rarely use, but that one looks tempting.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

carlsan said:


> Nice tube amp! I have the Lyr as a tube amp backup that I rarely use, but that one looks tempting.


 

 Have not heard the Lyr. But the MP-301 is hard to beat at its price.
  
 We are in the wrong thread. PM me for further chit-chat. canadian.maestro@gmail.com


----------



## Trance_Gott

I use the BHA1 balanced with T1, HE500 and LCD3. These all are combos made in heaven! The best headphone amplifier I ever had.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I agree with you, Trance. BHA-1 is a great amp for so many HPs. Especially when used with a good upstream source, like BCD-1 or BDP-1.
 Even an iPod classic 5G or 7G, plugged into its two RCA inputs sounds good!


----------



## Rob80b

trance_gott said:


> I use the BHA1 balanced with T1, HE500 and LCD3. These all are combos made in heaven! The best headphone amplifier I ever had.


 
  
 The nice thing about having phones on hand with different sonic signatures, to me is akin to changing the listening environment, the AKG K701s being a livelier room, the Senns offering more room treatment/sound absorption, and the Grados offering a smaller room or near field listening, the BHA-1 so far revealing these traits more so than the other head-amps I've owned.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> The nice thing about having phones on hand with different sonic signatures, to me is akin to changing the listening environment, the AKG K701s being a livelier room, the Senns offering more room treatment/sound absorption, and the Grados offering a smaller room or near field listening, the BHA-1 so far revealing these traits more so than the other head-amps I've owned.


 

 And mood matching. Very important.
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headphones


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> And mood matching. Very important.
> https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headphones


 

 Absolutely


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> And mood matching. Very important.
> https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/headphones


 
 Oh, that mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (should have clicked on the link first)


----------



## Rob80b

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=104028.700
  
 Thought I’d give some more listening impressions but with the Grado SR325i’s unbalanced stepping up to the bat.

 Sitting down with Einsturzende Neubauten double disc “Strategies Against Architecture IV” this evening I was bombarded with a vast array of arrangements and percussive instrumentation but what I noticed more than I have before was that the phones themselves were conspicuous by their absence.
 As I mentioned before the BHA-1 appears to bring out the best in each head-set, the Grados this time doing the disappearing act, the recording existing within and around my head but my attention was never drawn to the phones themselves, much akin to having a system where loudspeakers disappear in the room. I then tried the AKG and Senns but with their larger casings (micro vibrations?) it was not as convincing but the BHA-1 still pulled this off more than I can remember with other head-amps.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> Thought I’d give some more listening impressions but with the Grado SR325i’s unbalanced stepping up to the bat.
> 
> Sitting down with Einsturzende Neubauten double disc “Strategies Against Architecture IV” this evening I was bombarded with a vast array of arrangements and percussive instrumentation but what I noticed more than I have before was that the phones themselves were conspicuous by their absence.
> As I mentioned before the BHA-1 appears to bring out the best in each head-set, the Grados this time doing the disappearing act, the recording existing within and around my head but my attention was never drawn to the phones themselves, much akin to having a system where loudspeakers disappear in the room. I then tried the AKG and Senns but with their larger casings (micro vibrations?) it was not as convincing but the BHA-1 still pulled this off more than I can remember with other head-amps.


 
  
 I used to own 325i. Found it way too bright for my ears, even on BHA-1. Now I'm up to LCD-2, T1, and HD-650. I think what you're really hearing is the quality of your source, mostly, not entirely, as you point out. Just an opinion. If your source is great, then your cans become less of a limiting factor in getting the desired SQ. But yes, BHA-1 will reveal all the strengths and weaknesses of most cans. I love it. Forces me to use well-recorded tracks and a great source, like BCD-1/BDP-1 or any one of hundreds of players out there. It's a chameleon, like so much of Bryston's gear. Takes on the character of whatever is upstream.


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> I used to own 325i. Found it way too bright for my ears, even on BHA-1........................
> like BCD-1/BDP-1 or any one of hundreds of players out there. It's a chameleon, like so much of Bryston's gear. Takes on the character of whatever is upstream.


 
 Interesting enough is that I noticed that there is more inherent grain in the higher frequencies with the Grados, which I did not notice before in comparison with the AKGs and Senns.
 The K701s are extremely clean/grain free on the BHA-1, as for brightness it's one of the benefits of an aging audiophile.....we can't hear above 12,000 Hz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Fido2

I really love my BHA-1. It brings out the best in all my headphones. smooth highs and great weighty impactful bass. Very good capable amp.


----------



## Carlsan

rob80b said:


> http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=104028.700
> 
> Thought I’d give some more listening impressions but with the Grado SR325i’s unbalanced stepping up to the bat.
> 
> ...


 
  
 May I remark on the excellent album used for your impressions. Haven't heard it in years but it is a classic of industrial music. As in aside I saw Einsturzende a few times back in the 80's/early 90's. Great band.
  
 And back to the thread point, getting my BHA-1 today. I have the Schiit Mjolnir that is being sent back, but impressions are fresh enough that I hope to have a couple of comments on the two.


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> ............ Now I'm up to LCD-2, T1, and HD-650. .........................................


 
 I’m making a short list for some new X-mas phones, LCD-2 being one along with the Hifiman HE-500s or Senn HD700/HD800s, problem is actually getting to audition them. I heard the HD-800 when they first came out but the others would a leap of faith.
 The AKG K712 might be an interim contender or wait until the availability of the AKG K812s before making a decision.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Excellent. You will love your BHA-1. Some reading in the meantime...
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/bryston/bha-1-headphone-amp
 Enjpy!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Rob80b:
 Not familiar with AKGs. Love my 650, but seriously doubt whether the 800 is really worth the extra outlay. It's certainly better than 650 for soundtstaging and other SQ attributes. But I've read the 800 tends to be more "clinical", and less musical than other cans like LCD-2.  Try to audition the LCD-2. It is well worth the investment of time. I heard the LCD-3, and I just could not hear any SUBSTANTIAL difference from LCD-2 that would justify $1000 extra. That's hi-end audio. Law of diminishing returns.
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/buying-gear
 Have fun!


----------



## Rob80b

carlsan said:


> May I remark on the excellent album used for your impressions. Haven't heard it in years but it is a classic of industrial music. As in aside I saw Einsturzende a few times back in the 80's/early 90's. Great band.
> 
> And back to the thread point, getting my BHA-1 today. I have the Schiit Mjolnir that is being sent back, but impressions are fresh enough that I hope to have a couple of comments on the two.


 
 Hi Carlsan
  
 Haven’t heard the Schiit Mjolnir, but from what I gather from reading its an excellent amp but the general consensus appears to say if you have the budget the BHA-1 is the one to get.
  
 Strategies Against Architecture IV was a lot of fun to listen to; I’m a great aficionado of organized sound having been deeply involved as a composer/performer in Electro/Acoustic music in the 70s/80s/90s.
https://myspace.com/151752802/video/environmental-disorder-1983-/63366618


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> Rob80b:
> Not familiar with AKGs. ..........


 
 Again from what I’ve been reading, the AKG K712s may reside in between HD650s and the HD800s as they have been noted as having a bit more bass than the HD650 which says a lot if true, but is it at the detriment of the highs/midrange and staging, I really to need to hear them first.
 But the BHA-1 has IMHO pulled out all the stops and listening to Underworld’s album “Dark and Long” or the new OMD’s “English Electric” makes my K701’s bass "almost" more than satisfying.


----------



## Fido2

I agree with the maestro on the LCD-2. They really are a magical combo with the BHA-1. But....you have to give them some time as they are not what you're used to. They are so natural and textural...they're really good phones. Also don't be afraid to pour some power to them they really can sing or rock out when you feed them. The BHA-1/LCD-2 is an excellent combo with near perfect synergy...IMO


----------



## Rob80b

Just picked up a Bryston .4 Preamp to be used as a possible alternative switching device for the BHA-1, not too sure though as the .4 does show its age sound wise, this one’s from 1992.


 In the interim, I thought it would of interest to hear the comparisons using my current 2BLP pro’s headphone out as the amplification using the BHA-1 (balanced) and the 20 year old .4 (unbalanced with properly wired RCA to XLR cables) as preamps.
  
 Current 2BLP pro

  

  
  
 The BHA-1 IMHO as a preamp it is extremely clean/clear so that one hears every little detail with excellent control on the input signal and depth/staging is very well defined because of this.
 All my phones sounded excellent using the BHA-1, either standalone or as a pre for the 2BLP pro (I was expecting some aural differences do to the series resistors to accommodate the headphone out on the 2B but is was very clean), each easily revealing their individual characteristics. The major differences would be the noise floor of the 2BLP (it is a 60 watt amp at 8 ohms), but for hard to drive phones it was not a concern, I’m sure with buds or much more efficient phones noise could be more noticeable.
  
 Listening using the vintage .4 (taking in consideration aging components) is a lot less revealing, bass is more predominant but produces interestingly enough a warmer presentation (higher noise floor?), which may be preferred by some.
 Because of the enhanced bass using the .4 the bass shy AKG K501’s take on a new character, producing a full-mellowed sound, which can be quite alluring and seductive.
  
 But overall the BHA-1 with the 2BLP pro is very detailed, highs were clear and extended without harshness, staging and layering is well conveyed and the bass is well controlled and all the phones were well managed.
 The .4 / 2BLP combo was much warmer, depth was much less obvious but the stage width appeared wider and because the highs were less extended, bass was much more predominant and loose adding to the overall warmth, midrange and vocals coming across richer but not as detailed.
  
 Why use the 2BLP at all?  In extreme cases, and I do mean extreme, the “amp section” of the BHA-1 I find will distort much sooner than the 2BLP headphone out, I guess you could call it the 28B of headphone amps. But like all things keep the volume within in reason or one would quickly become deaf, fry the headphones or both.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It’s fun to try out numerous combinations, part of the hobby, for now I'll probably leave the .4 out of the chain.

  
  
 Obviously I prefer the BHA-1 but if needed, the 2BLP pro (with a lot more reserve) in combination with the BHA-1’s pre outputs can augment my headphone set-up for those low output non-balanced sources or just for additional headphones.


----------



## Rob80b

rob80b said:


> Just picked up a Bryston .4 Preamp to be used as a possible alternative switching device for the BHA-1, not too sure though as the .4 does show its age sound wise, this one’s from 1992..............
> 
> Listening using the vintage .4 (taking in consideration aging components) is a lot less revealing, bass is more predominant but produces interestingly enough a warmer presentation (higher noise floor?), which may be preferred by some.
> Because of the enhanced bass using the .4 the bass shy AKG K501’s take on a new character, producing a full-mellowed sound, which can be quite alluring and seductive.
> ...


 
 Well I have to confess that after letting the . 4 warm up for a day or so (not sure how long it was left unused, could be years for all I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the Bryston .4 and 2BBLP combo have come much closer to the BHA-1 and/or the BHA-1 as pre for the 2BLP pro.
 Which actually says a lot for a piece of Bryston gear 20 years old as their approach has always been to produce gear that as neutral as possible, mind you although the sonic signature is the same there is some residual noise with the .4 if the volume on the .4 and 2BLP pro are maxed to 100%, 50% or less would be used for loud monitoring with inefficient phones which makes any noises completely inaudible at listening levels but which still can effect the final amplified signal which could be perceived as less air.
 But Bryston have not been sitting idle and have continued over the years at reducing any unwanted electronic residual which would effect the purity of the input signal.
 The current BHA-1, AFAICT, has eliminated any source of noise, producing an extremely black back-round letting the tiniest detail emerge; one can be assured the BHA-1 is as good as they come.
  
 But the whole point the exercise though was to show that if one has an old Bryston .4 or.5/ 2BLP pro combo sitting idle IMHO they make a very good headphone amp but the BHA-1 is the new champ


----------



## R Giskard

I have owned plenty headphone amplifiers and still do in fact. Most of them were custom designs but to this day I have not found a more neutral amplifier than the BHA-1. I purchased it very early and so the serial number is very low as well but when I initially said it was the best match for the HD800, people laughed at me. I still maintain it is siginificantly better than Sennheiser's own amplifiers when HD800 are in question. The neutrality is inevitably the reason why it sounds good with various headphones. Bryston's philosophy was always that of neutrality in terms of response but more importantly, in terms of colour of the tone. By providing clean amplification with nothing added or taken away, it allows for other components in the system to contribute their character. Having high quality electronics does pay off here because if your source is of the same breed (not necessarily the same make make), you will hear nothing but the recording and for me, that is as good as it gets in high fidelity.
  
 I have read somewhere on this thread that a new headphone from AKG is coming. It is something I have been waiting for years, much like a Pass labs headphone amplifier. It looks like we could see both next year! Given Pass' affection for "you-are-there" kind of an approach with slightly more presence than with Bryston amplifiers, I think it would be equally good, if not better, in some respects. But Bryston has it's own merits and so I am I am very pleased with how people have finally started to realize why it might be a highly desirable amplifier.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

r giskard said:


> I have owned plenty headphone amplifiers and still do in fact. Most of them were custom designs but to this day I have not found a more neutral amplifier than the BHA-1. I purchased it very early and so the serial number is very low as well but when I initially said it was the best match for the HD800, people laughed at me. I still maintain it is siginificantly better than Sennheiser's own amplifiers when HD800 are in question. The neutrality is inevitably the reason why it sounds good with various headphones. Bryston's philosophy was always that of neutrality in terms of response but more importantly, in terms of colour of the tone. By providing clean amplification with nothing added or taken away, it allows for other components in the system to contribute their character. Having high quality electronics does pay off here because if your source is of the same breed (not necessarily the same make make), you will hear nothing but the recording and for me, that is as good as it gets in high fidelity.
> 
> I have read somewhere on this thread that a new headphone from AKG is coming. It is something I have been waiting for years, much like a Pass labs headphone amplifier. It looks like we could see both next year! Given Pass' affection for "you-are-there" kind of an approach with slightly more presence than with Bryston amplifiers, I think it would be equally good, if not better, in some respects. But Bryston has it's own merits and so I am I am very pleased with how people have finally started to realize why it might be a highly desirable amplifier.
> 
> Cheers!


 
  
  
 I agree totally. BHA-1 is the KING of headamps, for me. A chameleon.
  
 https://sites.google.com/site/audiomeisterssystem/audio-components/bryston/bha-1-headphone-amp


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> Well I have to confess that after letting the . 4 warm up for a day or so (not sure how long it was left unused, could be years for all I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's impressive. Longevity has always been one of Bryston's claims, and I believe it now. I think plugging in the BHA-1 and everything else (sources, etc.) into a very good power conditioner will lower the noise floor even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, back to bed...unfinished pleasure there....


----------



## Rob80b

r giskard said:


> I have owned plenty headphone amplifiers and still do in fact. ..............................
> Bryston's philosophy was always that of neutrality in terms of response but more importantly, in terms of colour of the tone. By providing clean amplification with nothing added or taken away, it allows for other components in the system to contribute their character. Having high quality electronics does pay off here because if your source is of the same breed (not necessarily the same make make), you will hear nothing but the recording and for me, that is as good as it gets in high fidelity.
> 
> ........................... how people have finally started to realize why it might be a highly desirable amplifier.
> ...


 
 Took the words out of my mouth.
 As they say, Bryston's Philosophy is to make equipment as neutral as possible so do not expect their equipment to impress if your looking to enhance some missing element to the recording, if it's not there the BHA-1 not going to add it. Which is the charm of using headphones, none are perfect and like speakers are the weakest link in the chain (barring a bad recording) but the cost of having a few a few phones on hand is relatively inexpensive (compared to high end speakers) and  allows one to choose the pair to fit the mood.


----------



## Chris J

I like this type of thinking guys!
  
 I'm thinking about selling a few headphone amps and only using a BHA-1.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> I like this type of thinking guys!
> 
> I'm thinking about selling a few headphone amps and only using a BHA-1.


 


chris j said:


> Frankly, I have a certain amount of bias in this discussion.
> I tried the headphone jack in my Bryston 2B-LP and found myself underwhelmed!
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Chris
  
 The BHA-1 and the Bryston .4pre/2BLP pro combo share a lot of similarities, what did you use as a pre on the 2BLP or did you go direct and balanced or use an adapter "RCA to balanced" ( *do not use a RCA to 1/4" as it stresses the amp*





), I'm using a properly wired RCA to XLR and it makes a huge difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  

  
 The noise floor of the BHA-1 appears non-existent, but as you mentioned in another thread there is some hiss with the 2BLP (it is a power amp not to forget), with most of my phones it's not an issue though and with so much reserve on hand IMHO it's great for inefficient phones, aka "K501s"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Rob80b

delete


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> The BHA-1 and the Bryston .4pre/2BLP pro combo share a lot of similarities, what did you use as a pre on the 2BLP or did you go direct and balanced or use an adapter "RCA to balanced" ( *do not use a RCA to 1/4" as it stresses the amp*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oi, mate! 
 I use the Bryston 2B-LP with a Bryston SP-1.7 pre-amp.
 So I am using the balanced outputs on the SP-1.7 to drive the balanced inputs on my 2B-LP.
 I found the hiss to be slightly objectionable when I used AKG Q701s plugged into the 2B-LP's headphone jack.  
  
 Obviously the cable shown in your photo is used to allow an SE output pre-amp to drive a power amp which has a balanced input.
 I agree about properly wired adaptor cable, I used to use one of those cables when I had a vacuum tube pre-amp with SE outputs into a power amp with balanced inputs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW,
 It would not matter whether the power amp had an XLR or TRS 1/4" phone jack input. 
  
 I've also tried driving 2,000 Ohm headphones straight from a power amp..............seriously! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've never heard those headphones sound better!


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Oi, mate!
> I use the Bryston 2B-LP with a Bryston SP-1.7 pre-amp.
> So I am using the balanced outputs on the SP-1.7 to drive the balanced inputs on my 2B-LP.
> I found the hiss to be slightly objectionable when I used AKG Q701s plugged into the 2B-LP's headphone jack.


 

 Looks like you got the bases covered, so maybe a BHA-1 (darkest back round I've yet to experience) is in the stars!


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Looks like you got the bases covered, so maybe a BHA-1 (darkest back round I've yet to experience) is in the stars!


 
  
 You are


----------



## James Tanner

chris j said:


> Oi, mate!
> I use the Bryston 2B-LP with a Bryston SP-1.7 pre-amp.
> So I am using the balanced outputs on the SP-1.7 to drive the balanced inputs on my 2B-LP.
> I found the hiss to be slightly objectionable when I used AKG Q701s plugged into the 2B-LP's headphone jack.
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi There
  
 The connectors must be "balanced" on "both ends" to have a balanced circuit.
  
 james


----------



## Rob80b

We know that James, as for me I'm just tinkering around.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> We know that James, as for me I'm just tinkering around.


 
  
 LOL!
 I didn't want to say anything!


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> ........................
> BTW,
> It would not matter whether the power amp had an XLR or TRS 1/4" phone jack input.
> 
> .............


 
 Hi Chris
  
 I'm speaking of one of these.


 Not too sure how many times I've seen these attached to the back of a 2BLP-pro balanced input to accommodate an unbalanced preamp (older 2BLP-pros only had a 1/4 balanced input, more current ones provide a dual input 1/4/ XLR socket) , the amp may sound fine but will get very hot in no time at all, even with headphones.


----------



## Rob80b

For those who wish to run two unbalanced sources to the BHA-1 this cable config works fine for the balanced in, in fact you can have three obviously if one also employs the mini jack input.
  
 But as James said.
  
 Quote:


james tanner said:


> Hi There
> 
> The connectors must be "balanced" on "both ends" to have a balanced circuit.
> 
> james


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I'm speaking of one of these.
> 
> ...



 



Hmmmmm. I wonder if the reason it gets hot is because the whole case runs hot?
I assume it does not get any hotter than the case?


----------



## JeffA

For those that have heard both (ideally with a Senn HD800), is the Bryston more of lateral move or an upgrade over the Mjolinir? I am not looking for something to tame or tone the HD800. I am looking for an amp that will feed a transparent, neutral signal from the DAC to the headphone.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> rob80b said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chris
> ...


 

 With the RCA to XLR I can run it for hours and the 2BLP  will only be very slightly warm to the touch, with the RCA to 1/4" it will get very hot in no time running a load.
 The minus and ground should still be still separated from the + with the 1/4" so I'm not too sure what's up, I'll check the schematics and see if the latest version of the 2BLP is slightly wired different from the earlier models.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> With the RCA to XLR I can run it for hours and the 2BLP  will only be very slightly warm to the touch, with the RCA to 1/4" it will get very hot in no time running a load.
> The minus and ground should still be still separated from the + with the 1/4" so I'm not too sure what's up, I'll check the schematics and see if the latest version of the 2BLP is slightly wired different from the earlier models.



 


Ouch!
Something was probably making the amp oscillate....maybe?
Which is weird, because the balanced input is a separate stage from the actual power amp.
I can't see why tying the inverting input to ground would be a problem.

I also have a 120 PP which used to shut down after a few hours. Since it was still under warranty, I sent it back for repair. Turns out the output stage bias had gone out of adjustment. But that has nothing to do with an amp running hot because of a 1/4" phone jack.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

jeffa said:


> For those that have heard both (ideally with a Senn HD800), is the Bryston more of lateral move or an upgrade over the Mjolinir? I am not looking for something to tame or tone the HD800. I am looking for an amp that will feed a transparent, neutral signal from the DAC to the headphone.


 
  
 Truthfully, they're much more similar than they are different. I kept the Bryston because I felt it had a bit more presence in the bass and slightly better clarity in the treble, and I appreciated the extra connectivity options (balanced and SE) that the Bryston offers... but both amps share a similar truthfulness in their representation of the source material.


----------



## JeffA

olias of sunhillow said:


> Truthfully, they're much more similar than they are different. I kept the Bryston because I felt it had a bit more presence in the bass and slightly better clarity in the treble, and I appreciated the extra connectivity options (balanced and SE) that the Bryston offers... but both amps share a similar truthfulness in their representation of the source material.


 
 Thanks for the response. I have the Mjolnir. Sounds like if I want a real improvement, I should look at something other than the Bryston (perhaps the upcoming Statement amp from Schiit, or the Headamp GSX or Audio-gd Master 9).


----------



## BournePerfect

olias of sunhillow said:


> Truthfully, they're much more similar than they are different. I kept the Bryston because I felt it had a bit more presence in the bass and slightly better clarity in the treble, and I appreciated the extra connectivity options (balanced and SE) that the Bryston offers... but both amps share a similar truthfulness in their representation of the source material.


 
  
 I agree with this to an extent-but definitely felt there were important differences that put the Bryston above the MJ. The soundstage had much better depth and layering on the BHA-1, the highs didn't really bother me with the HD800 (a tiny bit on the Bry, much more on the MJ), and I felt the BHA-1 was simply more musical with better tonality and timbre to it. The MJ had a flat, more in your face presentation which in turn seemed to lack some of the depth and nuance of the Bryston. Dynamics seemed better on the Bryston as well because of the depth/layering that I felt the MJ had a harder time with.I do think the MJ was possibly a tiny bit more transparent (like .05%)-but I think that may be more because of it's tendency to throw everything in your face all at once. My .02.
  
 -Daniel


----------



## Carlsan

jeffa said:


> For those that have heard both (ideally with a Senn HD800), is the Bryston more of lateral move or an upgrade over the Mjolinir? I am not looking for something to tame or tone the HD800. I am looking for an amp that will feed a transparent, neutral signal from the DAC to the headphone.


 
  
 I thought there was a difference, I agree with BournePerfect above but also, to my ears, and using an Anedio D2 as source, I thought the MJ was a bit more rough on the top end. I could have lived with it, but then again the Bryston is just smoother and has a better overall soundstage, so I kept the Bryston and returned the MJ.


----------



## Maxvla

jeffa said:


> For those that have heard both (ideally with a Senn HD800), is the Bryston more of lateral move or an upgrade over the Mjolinir? I am not looking for something to tame or tone the HD800. I am looking for an amp that will feed a transparent, neutral signal from the DAC to the headphone.



http://www.head-fi.org/t/631313/schiit-mjolnir-vs-bryston-bha-1-and-schiit-gungnir-vs-bifrost


----------



## Fido2

Thanks for the review Max....I do not own the  HD800 but I have heard many complaints about them being slightly bright. I do not feel the BHA-1 is a bright amp at all. It is an honest, clean, beefy and accurate amp IMO.


----------



## Chris J

I also like the fact that their marketing does not depend on a long list of flavour of the month components used in the amp and suspicious descriptions of the how amp works!
Some of these other manufacturer's make it sound like they re-invented the transistor, LOL!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ChrisJ: I could not agree with you more. Bryston has no b.s. PR dept. Engineers founded the company and now run it. No-nonsense.
 Fido2: I have heard that HD-800 needs the "right" amp and/or cable to make it sound more musical. A tube amp could do the trick.
 Max: Great review on BHA-1. Your location is "OKC". What's that? The OK Corral in Arizona? LOL.


----------



## BournePerfect

chris j said:


> I also like the fact that their marketing does not depend on a long list of flavour of the month components used in the amp and suspicious descriptions of the how amp works!
> Some of these other manufacturer's make it sound like they re-invented the transistor, LOL!


 
  
 Agreed as well-just a no-nonsense great amp at an incredible price-especially factoring in a TWENTY YEAR WARRANTY. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 -Daniel


----------



## Chris J

OTOH,


MANUFACTURER'S hype unlimited:


 


http://www.head-fi.org/products/questyle-cma800r-current-mode-headphone-amplifier-silver/reviews/10036?utm_campaign=subscription&utm_source=subscription_immediate&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## Maxvla

canadianmaestro said:


> ChrisJ: I could not agree with you more. Bryston has no b.s. PR dept. Engineers founded the company and now run it. No-nonsense.
> Fido2: I have heard that HD-800 needs the "right" amp and/or cable to make it sound more musical. A tube amp could do the trick.
> Max: Great review on BHA-1. Your location is "OKC". What's that? The OK Corral in Arizona? LOL.



Oklahoma City


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> OTOH,
> hype unlimited:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/questyle-cma800r-current-mode-headphone-amplifier-silver/reviews/10036?utm_campaign=subscription&utm_source=subscription_immediate&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


 

 Nice looking amp though, inside and out.


----------



## smial1966

What's hype about a well considered and written review?!?
  
 Quote:


chris j said:


> OTOH,
> hype unlimited:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/questyle-cma800r-current-mode-headphone-amplifier-silver/reviews/10036?utm_campaign=subscription&utm_source=subscription_immediate&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## Chris J

Not the review, the manufacturer's comments.
Flavour of the month components
a fishy smelling circuit description
etc.


----------



## smial1966

Ah I see, thanks for the clarification. If you ignore the manufacturers hyperbole it does sound like an interesting amplifier though. 



chris j said:


> Not the review, the manufacturer's comments.
> Flavour of the month components
> a fishy smelling circuit description
> etc.


----------



## Chris J

smial1966 said:


> Ah I see, thanks for the clarification. If you ignore the manufacturers hyperbole it does sound like an interesting amplifier though.



 


Good observation, on your part!
I'll change my post to read: "manufacturer's hype"!


----------



## Carlsan

I may get that Questyle CMA800 mentioned in the posts above and compare it to the Bryston.
 The only difference is that I would have to get 2 cma800's to run balanced, and I don't think I want to do that. Granted I can get it a super price right now.


----------



## MoonSung

Hmm, I'm a new owner of the BHA-1, I noticed some people were saying it outputs something like 6 watts? My manual says it has a maximum output of 2 Watts into 32 ohms at 1% THD.  Did they change it or something?


----------



## Lappy27

moonsung said:


> Hmm, I'm a new owner of the BHA-1, I noticed some people were saying it outputs something like 6 watts? My manual says it has a maximum output of 2 Watts into 32 ohms at 1% THD.  Did they change it or something?


 
 There are a lot of confusing data on their specs sheet. But I have my dear beloved BHA-1 for a year and a half now and I don't care at all now with specs (at first I was like you, concern with the specs). BHA-1 have power to spare and probably can give me a severe concussion with my LCD-2 if I'm not careful with the volume!


----------



## MoonSung

lappy27 said:


> There are a lot of confusing data on their specs sheet. But I have my dear beloved BHA-1 for a year and a half now and I don't care at all now with specs (at first I was like you, concern with the specs). BHA-1 have power to spare and probably can give me a severe concussion with my LCD-2 if I'm not careful with the volume!


 
 You're right, it's how it sounds that matters not the specs.  Thanks for reminding me that, was too concerned about the specs.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

moonsung said:


> You're right, it's how it sounds that matters not the specs.  Thanks for reminding me that, was too concerned about the specs.


 

 Right on, MoonSung! Just enjoy the music and the BHA-1. In the end, specs are good for comparative electronics 101. Many gear have impressive specs but don't sound musical.


----------



## Chris J

moonsung said:


> Hmm, I'm a new owner of the BHA-1, I noticed some people were saying it outputs something like 6 watts? My manual says it has a maximum output of 2 Watts into 32 ohms at 1% THD.  Did they change it or something?



Apparently 6 Watts is the real number at clipping into 32 Ohms.


----------



## Wingstrike

Hey guys. I got a BHA-1 recently and love it. Sounds great with both my LCD3 and HD800. However, I seem to have an issue with mine and I was wondering if any you guys experience the same thing. 
  
 When I have the amp running for about 2-3 hours, it would sometimes stop working and the power LED will turn red. After around 5 minutes, it turns back to green and works again. Could it be that my amp is overheating?


----------



## Maxvla

Sounds like a job for.... James Tanner. Send him a pm. 

http://www.head-fi.org/u/335890/james-tanner


----------



## Rob80b

wingstrike said:


> Hey guys. I got a BHA-1 recently and love it. Sounds great with both my LCD3 and HD800. However, I seem to have an issue with mine and I was wondering if any you guys experience the same thing.
> 
> When I have the amp running for about 2-3 hours, it would sometimes stop working and the power LED will turn red. After around 5 minutes, it turns back to green and works again. Could it be that my amp is overheating?


 

 Haven't experienced that, but the BHA-1 can get fairly warm, even hot which could cause it to shut down if the bias adjustment is off.
 I'd give a direct call to Mike Pickett at Bryston 1-800-632-8217.


----------



## Lappy27

Mine never shut down even with extensive (6 hours) listening session. But came really hot.


----------



## Dave74

Just got one today  I put a deposit down because the store had some on order but none in stock and he was expecting them in by the 14th.  I was talking to the salesman about my Concerto HP after putting the deposit down and then the Fed Ex guy walked by with some Bryston BHA-1 in his hand   It ended up being the black one with 17" faceplate.  Now I just have to let it warm up to room temp since it was in the cold Fed Ex van so I can try it out.  I'm hoping it will pair well with my He-500's, and I have some Alpha Dogs on order, which I had already read pair well with the Bryston.


----------



## Trance_Gott

My new combo with the BHA-1 ist the new AKG K812. This is an absolute killer setup!


----------



## Senn-Fi

lappy27 said:


> Mine never shut down even with extensive (6 hours) listening session. But came really hot.


 
 I have accidentally left mine going overnight or even for several days and it gets hot but has never shut off.  I keep it in a closed media cabinet (which is why I forget to turn it off sometimes).  I think there is definitely something wrong with the one that is shutting down.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

wingstrike said:


> Hey guys. I got a BHA-1 recently and love it. Sounds great with both my LCD3 and HD800. However, I seem to have an issue with mine and I was wondering if any you guys experience the same thing.
> 
> When I have the amp running for about 2-3 hours, it would sometimes stop working and the power LED will turn red. After around 5 minutes, it turns back to green and works again. Could it be that my amp is overheating?


 
  
 Do you have your BHA-1 stacked with anything else, by chance? The only time I've ever gotten the red LED was when I tried to stack my BHA-1 and BDA-2. As soon as I unstack, the red LED stops occurring. Tried several times, same result.


----------



## R Giskard

olias of sunhillow said:


> Do you have your BHA-1 stacked with anything else, by chance? The only time I've ever gotten the red LED was when I tried to stack my BHA-1 and BDA-2. As soon as I unstack, the red LED stops occurring. Tried several times, same result.


 
 There is a reason why Bryston recommends at least 4'' free space above the unit.


----------



## Olias of Sunhillow

r giskard said:


> There is a reason why Bryston recommends at least 4'' free space above the unit.


 
  
 Curiously, though, the BHA-1 was stacked on top with plenty of free space above. The BDA-2 on bottom had no issues.


----------



## Wingstrike

Here's how I have it. It's open air behind the monitor, which is only about half an inch thick. It's got around 3" of clearance on the right side. Still get the red LED


----------



## Rob80b

wingstrike said:


> Here's how I have it. It's open air behind the monitor, which is only about half an inch thick. It's got around 3" of clearance on the right side. Still get the red LED


 

 Have you talked to Mike Pickett at Bryston 1-800-632-8217, only takes a minute?
  
 I've been changing things around, but at one point I had the BHA-1 sandwiched with the 2BLP below running all day with no problems, although having air circulating  all round does help.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Have you talked to Mike Pickett at Bryston 1-800-632-8217, only takes a minute?
> 
> I've been changing things around, but at one point I had the BHA-1 sandwiched with the 2BLP below running all day with no problems, although having air circulating  all round does help.




Bryston porn!


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Bryston porn!


 
 I’d love to be using just the BHA-1 but there is not enough gain from the single ended outputs of my AVP when watching movies so that the BHA-1 needs to be cranked wide open, not a great idea if I forget to lower the gain when switching to the balanced input to listen to music which is usually between 8 and 9 o’clock on the dial.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 So for now I'm still using the Bryston .4 preamp/2BLP combo just for movies and the BHA-1 for music.


----------



## fradoca

My dac in my audio mastering studio has a balanced xlr line output that can be set from +6dBu (1.54 volt rms) to +24dBu(12.2 volt rms).
 Which is the recommended balanced input level for the Bryston BHA-1? I'd like to buy it to use as my new reference headphone amplifier.
  
 Mr Tanner? Anyone?
  
 thanks!


----------



## Rob80b

fradoca said:


> My dac in my audio mastering studio has a balanced xlr line output that can be set from +6dBu (1.54 volt rms) to +24dBu(12.2 volt rms).
> Which is the recommended balanced input level for the Bryston BHA-1? I'd like to buy it to use as my new reference headphone amplifier.
> 
> Mr Tanner? Anyone?
> ...


 

 Hi fradoca
  
 If I remember correctly, but it's been awhile,  the standard for pro audio used to be around +4dBu / 3.47 volts for the balanced outs but even my Bryston BCD-1  is higher than 6dB at 6.5dB/4.6V balanced, so the 6dBu/ 4.37V setting  will be ok, any higher and you'll have problems with the gain on the BHA-1 being limited to around 8 on the dial depending on the phones being used.


----------



## Rob80b

Just found this if you wish to do your own calculations.
  
 http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-db-volt.htm


----------



## fradoca

Rob80b,
 i know the website you posted and which is the standard for pro audio thanks  I ask this because many professional audio digital to analog converters
 have output values that range from +18dBu (6.15 volt rms) to +26dBu (23.7 volt rms).
 I presume that the BHA-1 is also aimed at the professional audio market considered the high quality delivered by Bryston products.
 All professional PMC speakers(used in many mastering studios around the world) use only Bryston Amps.They're like bread and butter.
  
 My current driven balanced headphone amplifier made by Qes labs has an headroom of +37dBu (34.7 volt rms) before getting into distorsion.
  
 i'd like to know the maximum input value for Bryston expressed in dBu or volt rms.Just to be sure to se the correct output from my reference dac.
  
 I hope that someone at  Bryston technical department can give me a clear answer about that (i've already emailed them but got no answer)


----------



## Dave74

rob80b said:


> Hi fradoca
> 
> If I remember correctly, but it's been awhile,  the standard for pro audio used to be around +4dBu / 3.47 volts for the balanced outs but even my Bryston BCD-1  is higher than 6dB at 6.5dB/4.6V balanced, so the 6dBu/ 4.37V setting  will be ok, any higher and you'll have problems with the gain on the BHA-1 being limited to around 8 on the dial depending on the phones being used.


 
 When I turn off the preamp on my M-DAC it automatically sets the volume to 0db.  The problem that I have is that with the M-DAC set at 0db I only go to around 9:00 to 10:00 with my HE-500's before I find it too loud, as I am a quiet listener.  I tried with my Sony MDR-7520's last night and I could only turn the volume to around 7:00-8:00 before it was too loud and it was very tough to find my preferred volume.  This is with the BHA-1 set to low gain and I am not running balanced cables from my M-DAC to the BHA-1 yet... 
  
 The thing is that I have balanced cables on order and I read that that increases volume by another 6 db's, so the only option I can see is to not bypass the preamp in my M-DAC and turn down the volume on the M-DAC.  Do you think this will cause lesser sound quality if I turn it down around 10-15 db on the M-DAC?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Rob80b

fradoca said:


> Rob80b,
> ................................
> i'd like to know the maximum input value for Bryston expressed in dBu or volt rms.Just to be sure to se the correct output from my reference dac.
> 
> I hope that someone at  Bryston technical department can give me a clear answer about that (i've already emailed them but got no answer)


 
 Ok see where you are going.
  
 Haven’t done actual measurements but the input section of the BHA-1 is fairly robust but I’ve found that the amp section can be distorted if pushed too hard.
 To explain, I did some tests earlier on when acquiring my BHA-1, I also ran my 2BLP pro amp (which has a headphone out) off the balanced pre outs at the same time.
 What I found was that when pushed too hard, way beyond safe listening levels, I was able to hear discernable distortion out of the BHA-1s headphone outputs but the same volume level and higher off the 2BLP was fine.
 So I’d be safe in saying that the BHA-1 should be fine in handling what ever you throw at it, +18dBu (6.15 volt rms) to +26dBu (23.7 volt rms), any distortion which might then incur from the amp section would be at a volume level way too high for any safe listening and the death of the headphones
  
 But again, if the input level is too high, I’d actually would prefer around 4dB, one would be extremely restricted to the amount of open gain on the volume control.
  
 You may want to call Mike Pickett, usually much better than email and who’s a very friendly and knowledgeable person at Bryston 1-800-632-8217.


----------



## Rob80b

dave74 said:


> ...........
> 
> The thing is that I have balanced cables on order and I read that that increases volume by another 6 db's, so the only option I can see is to not bypass the preamp in my M-DAC and turn down the volume on the M-DAC.  Do you think this will cause lesser sound quality if I turn it down around 10-15 db on the M-DAC?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 That's my one pet peeve with the BHA-1, either too much gain or not enough depending on the source.
  
 If the volume control of the M-DAC is not in the digital domain and tied in with the bit rate a few dB attenuation you should be fine.


----------



## Dave74

rob80b said:


> That's my one pet peeve with the BHA-1, either too much gain or not enough depending on the source.
> 
> If the volume control of the M-DAC is not in the digital domain and tied in with the bit rate a few dB attenuation you should be fine.


 
 Ok.  Thank You.  That is probably what I will have to end up doing once I go fully balanced. 
  
 I also ordered a pair of Alpha dogs for home use so I am hoping that they will pair well with the Bryston/M-DAC combo.  I love the HE-500's with the BHA-1, so much better than my Lyr, the bass is much more controlled and refined and the mids and highs are far more detailed without being fatiguing.
  
 Thanks.
 Dave.


----------



## Chris J

fradoca said:


> My dac in my audio mastering studio has a balanced xlr line output that can be set from +6dBu (1.54 volt rms) to +24dBu(12.2 volt rms).
> 
> 
> Which is the recommended balanced input level for the Bryston BHA-1? I'd like to buy it to use as my new reference headphone amplifier.
> ...



 


Start with +6dBu.
Anything more has a good chance of overloading the input stage of the BHA-1.
The volume control in the Bryston BHA-1 is AFTER the input stage.
So once you overload the inoput stage, turning the volume down will not help you, i.e. if you tuen the volume way down, the SPL at your headphones may be quiet, but is it still be distorted.


----------



## fradoca

Chris J,
 thanks you for your advice.
 I hope also to get official information from Bryston about optimal input level.


----------



## Chris J

fradoca said:


> Chris J,
> 
> 
> thanks you for your advice.
> ...



 


Since you are in Italy I just HAD to help!
Tuscany is beautiful............................


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Start with +6dBu.
> Anything more has a good chance of overloading the input stage of the BHA-1.
> The volume control in the Bryston BHA-1 is AFTER the input stage.
> So once you overload the inoput stage, turning the volume down will not help you, i.e. if you tuen the volume way down, the SPL at your headphones may be quiet, but is it still be distorted.


 
  
 Excellent advice, hopefully the input stage can handle double that but I guess we will not know unless someone tries.
 Mike, James are you listening (reading)?
  
 Maybe time to head over to http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=104028.0


----------



## Hubert481

Using mdac and bha1, i cannot hear any difference by using the mdac with 0dB or -20 dB in soundquality


----------



## Dave74

hubert481 said:


> Using mdac and bha1, i cannot hear any difference by using the mdac with 0dB or -20 dB in soundquality




Thanks. I won't bypass the preamp anymore. I just wasn't sure since the BHA1 can be used as a preamp, and the M-DAC manual says that when using with a preamp you can disable the M-dacs preamp so you can use it as a stand alone dac. I guess the benefit will be that I be able to turn the volume higher on the BHA-1 and I will also be able to use the remote on the m-dac to control the volume.


----------



## Chris J

dave74 said:


> Thanks. I won't bypass the preamp anymore. I just wasn't sure since the BHA1 can be used as a preamp, and the M-DAC manual says that when using with a preamp you can disable the M-dacs preamp so you can use it as a stand alone dac. I guess the benefit will be that I be able to turn the volume higher on the BHA-1 and I will also be able to use the remote on the m-dac to control the volume.




Nice!
Very nice!


----------



## James Tanner

Hi
  
 Please email Stuart Taylor at Bryston - I spoke with him today about your questions and he has some questions in return
  
 He also said we could do a custom unit for you if needed.
  
 staylor@bryston,com
  
 james


----------



## Hubert481

Correct Dave, i prefer Volume from 10-12 and not 8-9 on BHA1 - For my opinion it sounds better on the BHA1.
And control remote via MDAC.
Maybe there might be a difference, but i cannot hear any "bad sounding" by using even -30dB on the mdac.
For me it is the perfect combination - great sound and comfortable remote control of volume


----------



## Dave74

Thanks Hubert, I think this will benefit me especially when I go balanced as the volume will already be 6db higher.


----------



## Rob80b

james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> The volume control we use in the BHA-1 is 'laser trimmed' to be accurate within 1/4dB throughout its rotation.  From 7 o'clock to 11 o'clock  there is a smaller gain (volume) change than between 11 and 3 o'clock to allow for more efficient phones being used at the lower settings.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hubert481 said:


> Correct Dave, i prefer Volume from 10-12 and not 8-9 on BHA1 - For my opinion it sounds better on the BHA1.
> And control remote via MDAC.
> Maybe there might be a difference, but i cannot hear any "bad sounding" by using even -30dB on the mdac.
> For me it is the perfect combination - great sound and comfortable remote control of volume


 
 I’m currently stuck with opposite problem, with music running balanced from my BCD-1 CDP all is well either with single ended or balanced phones , but unbalanced from my preamp and/or AVP even with balanced phones at high gain I'm usually maxed out on the dial with little maneuvering to find the sweet spot.


----------



## Rob80b

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Please email Stuart Taylor at Bryston - I spoke with him today about your questions and he has some questions in return
> 
> ...


 


rob80b said:


> I’m currently stuck with opposite problem, with music running balanced from my BCD-1 CDP all is well either with single ended or balanced phones , but unbalanced from my preamp and/or AVP even with balanced phones at high gain I'm usually maxed out on the dial with little maneuvering to find the sweet spot.


 
 Hi James
  
 Obviously the BHA-1’s “_raison d'être_” is that of a fully balanced headphone amp and an excellent one at that but I’m sure there must be other users who are also experiencing the opposite problem with the gain on the unbalanced input.
 This sort of mirrors the headphone gain on my previous BP25P and B60R and was surprised that the maximum gain was not increased on the BHA-1 when using unbalanced sources.
 The way I see it is that if the overall gain of the BHA-1 is increased to accommodate the unbalanced input the balanced chain may be too high, the gain switch and volume control have been configured as such to accommodate a number of different headphones and works as intended.
 Maybe I’m asking too much, but I’m wondering if in fact it may have been better to have incorporated a more conventional linear volume control and that the gain switch equalized the volume level when switching between the balanced and unbalanced input as the ‘majority” of users appear to be using full-sized lower efficient phones.
  
 Robert


----------



## kn19h7

rob80b said:


> Hi James
> 
> Obviously the BHA-1’s “_raison d'être_” is that of a fully balanced headphone amp and an excellent one at that but I’m sure there must be other users who are also experiencing the opposite problem with the gain on the unbalanced input.
> This sort of mirrors the headphone gain on my previous BP25P and B60R and was surprised that the maximum gain was not increased on the BHA-1 when using unbalanced sources.
> ...


 

 I actually thinks the opposite, even the "low" 14db gain on BHA-1 is a bit too high for me..
  
 Even using HD800 in single-ended mode with single-ended input to the amp, the gain is still a little too high for me that I'll have to use digital volume control in some cases. And even doing so my volume knob still never passed 9 o'clock. Not to say with the efficient TH600, where use of digital volume control is a must. Noise level isn't a problem though.
  
 I would hope the next product to have true low-gain modes like 0db, 6db etc. (btw please continue the non-ventilation-holes housing design as it is a big plus in BHA-1 to me...)


----------



## Rob80b

kn19h7 said:


> I actually thinks the opposite, even the "low" 14db gain on BHA-1 is a bit too high for me..
> 
> Even using HD800 in single-ended mode with single-ended input to the amp, the gain is still a little too high for me that I'll have to use digital volume control in some cases. And even doing so my volume knob still never passed 9 o'clock. Not to say with the efficient TH600, where use of digital volume control is a must. Noise level isn't a problem though.
> 
> I would hope the next product to have true low-gain modes like 0db, 6db etc. (btw please continue the non-ventilation-holes housing design as it is a big plus in BHA-1 to me...)


 

 It is interesting that there have been a lot of opposing views with regard to the volume, I'll see what have laying around in terms of sources to double check.


----------



## R Giskard

dave74 said:


> When I turn off the preamp on my M-DAC it automatically sets the volume to 0db.  The problem that I have is that with the M-DAC set at 0db I only go to around 9:00 to 10:00 with my HE-500's before I find it too loud, as I am a quiet listener.  I tried with my Sony MDR-7520's last night and I could only turn the volume to around 7:00-8:00 before it was too loud and it was very tough to find my preferred volume.  This is with the BHA-1 set to low gain and I am not running balanced cables from my M-DAC to the BHA-1 yet...
> 
> The thing is that I have balanced cables on order and I read that that increases volume by another 6 db's, so the only option I can see is to not bypass the preamp in my M-DAC and turn down the volume on the M-DAC.  Do you think this will cause lesser sound quality if I turn it down around 10-15 db on the M-DAC?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 Presuming you are talking about Audiolab M-DAC, it has a 32 bit architecture. If you are for instance listening to a 16 bit music file, you have 16 bits extra that are not used but can be used to decrease volume. Since 1 bit equals 6 dB of attentuation, it amounts to 16 x 6 = 96 dB of attenuation before you start losing quality. Absolutely no problems there! If you are, on the other hand, listening to a 24 but music file, that leaves you 8 bits extra for volume manipulation till you start losing quality. In other words, it amounds to 8 x 6 = 48 dB of attenuation.
  
 That being said, the attentuation is a mathematical downsizing of the data and the lowest bits are taken away first so losing a few will not cause any obvious diminishing of sound quality.
  
 Modern DACs have around 20 to 21 bit effective resolution because the average dynamic range is around 120 dB, versus 144 dB which is the theoretical limit of 24 bit converters.
  
 So to conclude, there should not be any obvious loss of quality and this is absolutely true for 16 bit audio.
  
 Cheers!
 Antun


----------



## Dave74

r giskard said:


> Presuming you are talking about Audiolab M-DAC, it has a 32 bit architecture. If you are for instance listening to a 16 bit music file, you have 16 bits extra that are not used but can be used to decrease volume. Since 1 bit equals 6 dB of attentuation, it amounts to 16 x 6 = 96 dB of attenuation before you start losing quality. Absolutely no problems there! If you are, on the other hand, listening to a 24 but music file, that leaves you 8 bits extra for volume manipulation till you start losing quality. In other words, it amounds to 8 x 6 = 48 dB of attenuation.
> 
> That being said, the attentuation is a mathematical downsizing of the data and the lowest bits are taken away first so losing a few will not cause any obvious diminishing of sound quality.
> 
> ...


 
 Great!  Thanks. R Giskard.  That leaves me with a lot of room to play with, even with my 24 bit tracks.


----------



## fradoca

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Please email Stuart Taylor at Bryston - I spoke with him today about your questions and he has some questions in return
> 
> ...


 

 James,
 i've written an email to Stuart Taylor as you suggested me.Thank you very much!!! I'll wait for his reply.


----------



## R Giskard

dave74 said:


> Great!  Thanks. R Giskard.  That leaves me with a lot of room to play with, even with my 24 bit tracks.


 
 Sure, no worries!
  
 Cheers!


----------



## philo50

I have owned both the BHA-1 and BDA-1 for 3 or 4 months now and have enjoyed them mightily. As many do I had them stacked with the BHA-1 on top. Today I took delivery of a new rack and for the first time separated the 2 components. Everything else is the same(power cords, interconnects etc). I was astounded at the difference in the sound.....more pronounced bass for sure and increased clarity I think.
  
 I have heard in the past that separating units was recommended but I ignored that. I was pleased before....am ecstatic now. If you have your components stacked try to separate them....sure worked for me!


----------



## BournePerfect

How do you like the M9 w/ the HD800 compared to the BHA-1? Have you tried both using the same source?
  
 -Daniel


----------



## philo50

bourneperfect said:


> How do you like the M9 w/ the HD800 compared to the BHA-1? Have you tried both using the same source?
> 
> -Daniel


 
 jumped the gun on my sig....won't have the M9 until next week...will compare then


----------



## punit

bourneperfect said:


> How do you like the M9 w/ the HD800 compared to the BHA-1? Have you tried both using the same source?
> 
> -Daniel


 

 +1. am interested in this too. WTB a balanced amp & am torn between the M9 & BHA-1. I have the Master 1,  so do not need a pre-amp hence was considering the BHA-1 as it is primarily a HP amp so assumed it should be slightly better for HP's SQ wise & also due to slim form factor, but if they are the same SQ wise, would rather go with M9, as have a very good & positive experience with Kingwa's gear.


----------



## Trance_Gott

The BHA1 is an amazing combo with my LCD3 and LCD-XC. But with my 2 very efficient headphones T5p and Signature Pro it always has a low noticeable hum in the background whatever volume setting I have. Bryston modified my low gain setting significantly lower but this doesn't solve the problem. I think this is one of the handicap for an otherwise outstanding amp.


----------



## kn19h7

trance_gott said:


> The BHA1 is an amazing combo with my LCD3 and LCD-XC. But with my 2 very efficient headphones T5p and Signature Pro it always has a low noticeable hum in the background whatever volume setting I have. Bryston modified my low gain setting significantly lower but this doesn't solve the problem. I think this is one of the handicap for an otherwise outstanding amp.


 

 Wow, Bryston can actually offer lower gain for this amp? My only issue with this amp is the slightly high gain even on low gain mode.
 Btw what is the value of your modified low gain?
  
 I don't hear any noise with BHA-1 and TH600 which is also a very efficient headphone, I think maybe the problem is at something else instead of the amp.


----------



## Trance_Gott

kn19h7 said:


> Wow, Bryston can actually offer lower gain for this amp? My only issue with this amp is the slightly high gain even on low gain mode.
> Btw what is the value of your modified low gain?
> 
> I don't hear any noise with BHA-1 and TH600 which is also a very efficient headphone, I think maybe the problem is at something else instead of the amp.



I contacted Mike Pickett from Bryston and the distributor for Germany makes the modification for me.
I have the TH900 and it is also dead silent with the BHA1.


----------



## kn19h7

trance_gott said:


> I contacted Mike Pickett from Bryston and the distributor for Germany makes the modification for me.
> I have the TH900 and it is also dead silent with the BHA1.


 
 Hmm maybe I should try my luck contacting them for a custom unit sometime 
  
 Just tried with IE800, dead silent also.


----------



## Chris J

trance_gott said:


> The BHA1 is an amazing combo with my LCD3 and LCD-XC. But with my 2 very efficient headphones T5p and Signature Pro it always has a low noticeable hum in the background whatever volume setting I have. Bryston modified my low gain setting significantly lower but this doesn't solve the problem. I think this is one of the handicap for an otherwise outstanding amp.


 
  
 Try unplugging the source (the DAC) from the BHA-1, do you still get hum?


----------



## Trance_Gott

chris j said:


> Try unplugging the source (the DAC) from the BHA-1, do you still get hum?


 

 Yes, I tried that already. And although XLR input and Single Ended input. The hum is always noticeable with this 2 headphones. And when I plug in an W3000ANV a hum is there but very very low and you can only notice it in an absolutely quiet environment. But with TH900 and AKG 812 which are although efficient headphones the BHA1 is dead silent.


----------



## Chris J

trance_gott said:


> Yes, I tried that already. And although XLR input and Single Ended input. The hum is always noticeable with this 2 headphones. And when I plug in an W3000ANV a hum is there but very very low and you can only notice it in an absolutely quiet environment. But with TH900 and AKG 812 which are although efficient headphones the BHA1 is dead silent.


 
  
  
 Looks like you did your best!
  
 I wouldn't be surprised if Bryston reduced the gain on the next revision to the BHA-1.


----------



## Gowry

That's very strange. I have the LCD-X and have no hum. The LCD-XC have an input impedance below that of the T5p and the Signature Pros. The sensitivity of the LCD-XC are similar to that of the Signature pros, but the T5p's sensitivity is much higher.
  
 I do with they had a lower gain setting. With the LCD-X I can barely turn the knob above 9 o'clock when connected to the balanced output.


----------



## Trance_Gott

gowry said:


> That's very strange. I have the LCD-X and have no hum. The LCD-XC have an input impedance below that of the T5p and the Signature Pros. The sensitivity of the LCD-XC are similar to that of the Signature pros, but the T5p's sensitivity is much higher.
> 
> I do with they had a lower gain setting. With the LCD-X I can barely turn the knob above 9 o'clock when connected to the balanced output.


 

 I have the LCD-XC and no hum! You are right the Audeze has lower ohm but is not such efficient as T5p and Sig Pro, means the two are much louder on same volume level as the Audeze and TH900 and AKG 812.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Looks like you did your best!
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Bryston reduced the gain on the next revision to the BHA-1.


 
 I still have the problem with the unbalanced in, where max volume is at or below a comfortable level but not high enough for the output of my preamp and AVP when watching movies and the odd vinyl selection is almost a no go which oddly enough was the same problem I had with my previous Bryston BP25P and Bryston B60R headphone outputs.
 I’ve not seen any preamps (not that I want to buy another) with balanced tape/processor out so that it matches the balanced out of the Bryston BCD-1 for music where most listening is between 9-10 o’clock on the dial.
 Right now my only option (well not quite but i just happen to have them lying around) is to still use my 2BLP pro from the balanced outs of the BHA-1 or continue with my separate setup for movies which is the Bryston .4 pre and 2BLP pro combo, a bit silly but what’s a headfier to do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I also have a Shanling PH100 on hand that has no problem with gain for movies and vinyl with plenty of output to spare even though it’s only single ended.


----------



## Rob80b

rob80b said:


> I still have the *problem with the unbalanced in*, where max volume is at or below a comfortable level but not high enough for the output of my preamp and AVP when watching movies ................


 
 Teaching an old dog new tricks,
  
 After all this time it just dawned on me to use the variable stereo mix outs (dah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on the AVP, this also allows me to also use the optional 0-10dB gain (which is bypassed with the Rec out which was what I’ve been using) for each source, giving me maybe an additional 14dBs of gain.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (anyone like to buy a Bryston .4/2BLP pro? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Teaching an old dog new tricks,
> 
> After all this time it just dawned on me to use the variable stereo mix outs (dah
> 
> ...


 
  
 Funny, I was just going to ask you for a more detailed description as to how you had everything wired together.
  
 Looks like you have found *success*, so, nevermind.  
 Sounds like you now route everything into the BHA-1, so you use the balanced and SE inputs on the BHA-1, then you use the BPA-1 output to drive another power amp?
 Or I'm just confused.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Great to hear that it is all working out for you!


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Funny, I was just going to ask you for a more detailed description as to how you had everything wired together.
> 
> Looks like you have found *success*, so, nevermind.
> Sounds like you now route everything into the BHA-1, so you use the balanced and SE inputs on the BHA-1, then you use the BPA-1 output to drive another power amp?
> ...


 
 Hi Chris don’t get confused,
  
 As you know I’ve been going around in circles since I got the BHA-1.
  

At first I had just unbalanced connections from my Bryston BCD-1 and AVP or preamp, none of which gave me enough gain for my AKGs or Senns, ok for casual listening but the volume control was maxed out.
Then I hooked up the 2BLP pro to the balanced out from the BHA-1, but as you the 2BLP has a much higher noise floor., although way below listening level.
Next I added balanced cables running directly from the BCD-1 to the BHA-1, solved the music side of things and the 2BLP pro could handle the movies from the AVP but I then needed to make sure to lower the gain on the 2BLP when I switched to the balanced input or blow the headphones if I forgot to disconnect them from the 2B.
 I then was using a Bryston .4 pre to boost the unbalanced signal to the BHA-1 so I could use it’s single and balanced outputs when watching movies and therefore both the balanced and unbalanced inputs into the BHA-1were at unity gain. Obviously this was all getting a bit silly as I just wanted and should have been able to just use the BHA-1
I then remembered that the input signal could be boosted up to 10dBs within the programming of the AVP, unfortunately all processing is bypassed when using REC out.
So yesterday it dawned on me to use the stereo mix out on the AVP and program a separate config for Netflix and Blurays and use the 10dB gain which then would go to the BHA-1s unbalanced input.
End of Story


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Hi Chris don’t get confused,
> 
> As you know I’ve been going around in circles since I got the BHA-1.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow!
 No wonder I was lost.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks for clearing that up.
 Now maybe you can help me find my car keys?  LOL!


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> Wow!
> No wonder I was lost.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Long story short, the whole idea in getting the BHA-1 (besides the impeccable build quality, superb neutral noise free amplification ete,etc.) was that I assumed I’d get more gain than I could from my previous Bryston BP25P pre and the B60Rs headphone outputs with unbalanced inputs.

 So I was a bit perplexed and somewhat disappointed that all three units had the same maximum output with single ended inputs and output to the phones.

 Obviously the BHA-1 was always touted as a balanced headphone amp from input to output, and it is indeed a fine one at that but…….......

  

 Ok, now where was the last place you remember having your keys?


----------



## Widell

Please anybody,
  
 BHA-1 compared with the HDVA 600?


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Long story short, the whole idea in getting the BHA-1 (besides the impeccable build quality, superb neutral noise free amplification ete,etc.) was that I assumed I’d get more gain than I could from my previous Bryston BP25P pre and the B60Rs headphone outputs with unbalanced inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ummmm, the shelf in the hallway were I usually put my keys when I get home.
Hey, that's where they are!


----------



## Gowry

widell said:


> Please anybody,
> 
> BHA-1 compared with the HDVA 600?


 
 I can't compare them directly. I auditioned the HDVA 800 when I was also auditioning the NAIM DAC-V1. It was warm sounding. I prefer more treble with the LCD-X. I have the BHA-1 now, and it's very close to the same sound signature as the Naim dac on it's own. So, as far as sound signature, I'd expect the HDVA to be much warmer than the BHA-1.


----------



## Rob80b

widell said:


> Please anybody,
> 
> BHA-1 compared with the HDVA 600?


 

 Seeing that the HDVA 600 from what I understand is basically the HDVA 800 without the DAC I'm sure they're very similar, so you may have more info searching for the BHA-1 and the HDVA 800.
  
 http://hifilounge.tumblr.com/post/48205921616/at-long-last-the-sennheiser-hdvd-800-is-now-with-us
_"Compared to the Bryston BHA-1/BDA-1 with the HD 800’s, well they do things very differently, the Bryston rig hasn’t got the out and out resolution, detail and separation but offers a fuller more analogue, organic and I guess natural presentation, that if I’m honest I could probably listen to for longer periods without fatigue. To be fair, my BHA-1 has had a lot of use and I’m really hoping that when the HDVD 800 has got similar hours on it that it will fill out a little and the higher frequencies will smooth out a little, hopefully without affecting the detail..............."_


----------



## Widell

Thx guys


----------



## Synthax

Does BHA-1 use negative/global feedback in its circuit?


----------



## Hubert481

http://bryston.com/pages/warranty.html

Is there 5 or 20 years of warranty for the BHA-1 ?


----------



## Chris J

synthax said:


> Does BHA-1 use negative/global feedback in its circuit?




Yes.

Only audiophiles think negative global feedback is a bad thing!


----------



## Chris J

hubert481 said:


> http://bryston.com/pages/warranty.html
> 
> Is there 5 or 20 years of warranty for the BHA-1 ?




Twenty year warranty.
The headphone amplifier is not a digital product.


----------



## Hubert481

Thx


----------



## Synthax

Probably you are right, but I'd like to hear different approaches of producers. I have fun with that, and I do not proclaim that feedback is back.


----------



## Trance_Gott

James, Mike from Bryston please answer one question: 
Why did you design the BHA1 not fully balanced? I have a balanced input with V800 DAC but from my understanding every input of the BHA1 is converted to Single Ended. So a balanced input has no benefit. Make this sense? Thanks


----------



## Rob80b

trance_gott said:


> James, Mike from Bryston please answer one question:
> Why did you design the BHA1 not fully balanced? I have a balanced input with V800 DAC but from my understanding every input of the BHA1 is converted to Single Ended. So a balanced input has no benefit. Make this sense? Thanks


 

 ?

 http://bryston.com/PDF/Manuals/300028%5BBHA1%5D.pdf  Page 10


----------



## Chris J

trance_gott said:


> James, Mike from Bryston please answer one question:
> Why did you design the BHA1 not fully balanced? I have a balanced input with V800 DAC but from my understanding every input of the BHA1 is converted to Single Ended. So a balanced input has no benefit. Make this sense? Thanks




I know I'm not James, but the balanced input stage rejects Common Mode noise.
That's what it is supposed to do.
That is the purpose of running balanced transmission lines from your source to your amplifier.
So Common Mode noise is rejected before it is amplified.
Then the output stage converts the signal back into balanced via two bridged amplifiers.

I don't see any technical advantage to running "fully balanced".


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> I know I'm not James, but the balanced input stage rejects Common Mode noise.
> That's what it is supposed to do.


 
 I'm not James either but also from far as I can tell the amp has discrete +, - , and ground from input to output.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> I'm not James either but also from far as I can tell the amp has discrete +, - , and ground from input to output.




It strikes as odd that an amplifier that accepts Single Ended and Balanced inputs, can drive either Single Ended or Balanced headphones, and has a differential (balanced) input stage to reject common mode noise from balanced transmission lines is perceived as flawed?
Wah?


----------



## R-Audiohead

chris j said:


> It strikes as odd that an amplifier that accepts Single Ended and Balanced inputs, can drive either Single Ended or Balanced headphones, and has a differential (balanced) input stage to reject common mode noise from balanced transmission lines is perceived as flawed?
> Wah?


 

 This might be the most outstanding feature of the amp--
  
 Different strokes I guess...


----------



## Trance_Gott

I would like an official answer from James and Mike. I think converting from Balanced to Single Ended is not a good idea.


----------



## Chris J

trance_gott said:


> I would like an official answer from James and Mike. I think converting from Balanced to Single Ended is not a good idea.




Why do you think converting from Balanced to Single Ended is a bad idea?
A balanced input stage rejects noise, then it amplifes the signal in single ended mode.
What's the problem?
Your statement has no basis in fact.


----------



## Trance_Gott

In fact single ended has no separated ground! So first I have the advantage of balanced (V800 DAC) with reject noise. But then this is converted to single ended with no seperated ground and sensitive for noise. You think that is no problem? Why there are full balanced layouts like GS-X or HDV600 on the market?


----------



## Chris J

A balanced amplifier will still be referenced to ground.
How does the balanced DAC reject noise?
The DAC has a balanced output, goes thru a balanced cable and is accepted by a balanced input in the amplifier.
So the noise is rejected in the amplifiers input stage, assuming the noise is COMMON to both the Non-inverting and Inverting signals.


By the way, you need to REjECT noise to get rid of it.
some of these so called "balanced" topologies seem to do nothing to reject noise, they just continue to amplify it in a "balanced" configuration.

If an amplifier has a balanced input, then Common Mode noise is rejected and we are left with the noise the amplifier circuit itself generates.

Whether the amplifier is Single ended or Balanced amplification, there will still be noise generated within the amplifier circuit.


----------



## Chris J

trance_gott said:


> Why there are full balanced layouts like GS-X or HDV600 on the market?




Because there is more than one way to build a balanced amplifier.
Matrix Quattro configuration is completely different than Audio GD NFB-6 which is completely different than the Bryston.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
  
 Here is a link to a newsletter I did years ago about Balanced lines - hope this helps.
  
 http://bryston.com/PDF/newsletters/Bryston_Newsletter_V1_1.pdf
  
  
 james


----------



## R Giskard

Fully balanced amplifiers have no noise rejection, differential amplifiers do. Fully balanced amplifiers pass the signal unaltered amplifying it along with the noise. Differential amplifiers reject the noise on it's input by their common mode rejection factor and then amplify the signal. The BHA-1 is a differential amplifier as far as I know.


----------



## James Tanner

Here was a follow up newsletter on the subject: "Is Your System Out Of Balance"
  
 http://bryston.com/PDF/newsletters/Bryston_Newsletter_V3_1.pdf
  
 james


----------



## James Tanner

*MEMO: To All Bryston Customers
 SUBJECT: Bryston BHA-1 Award!*

*February, 2014

 Hi James,

 This is award we received yesterday evening for the:

BEST Headphone amplifier chosen by 26.000 readers in Germany!


 Best regards,

 Edvard
 AViTech, Dkfm. Edvard Potisk e. U.
 Czerningasse 16
 1020 Vienna, Austria*


----------



## Hubert481

Hi James, it is also the best headamp in austria! ))


----------



## Chris J

r giskard said:


> Fully balanced amplifiers have no noise rejection, differential amplifiers do. Fully balanced amplifiers pass the signal unaltered amplifying it along with the noise. Differential amplifiers reject the noise on it's input by their common mode rejection factor and then amplify the signal. The BHA-1 is a differential amplifier as far as I know.



 

Yes, the Bryston is a differential input amplifier.
Reference:
schematic in the Owner's Manual

I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Trance_Gott

Thank you James!
Seems Full Balanced is worser than Differential Input because of noise overload.


----------



## Chris J

trance_gott said:


> Thank you James!
> 
> Seems Full Balanced is worser than Differential Input because of noise overload.



 


Beware of "Balanced" amplfiers that put two single ended amplifiers in a box and call it "Balanced".
For example:
The Matrix Quattro Amp


----------



## Trance_Gott

Has someone tested Audio GD Master 9 vs. BHA-1?


----------



## R Giskard

Hello!

 I have a question for BHA-1 and Sennheiser HD800 owners. I am interested in purchasing this balanced cable:

http://en-de.sennheiser.com/dynamic-headphones-high-end-around-ear-hd-800

 It is the Sennheiser CH800S balanced cable that uses a 4-pin XLR connector. 

 Am I safe to assume this cable is compatible with BHA-1 amplifier? I cannot find a picture of the pin arrangement on the cable anywhere so I do not know whether this will work properly with Sennheiser HD800.

 Any comments would be appreciated!
 Antun


----------



## Rob80b

r giskard said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question for BHA-1 and Sennheiser HD800 owners. I am interested in purchasing this balanced cable:
> 
> ...


 
 You'll be fine as the Bryston BHA-1 accepts either a single 4 pin Male XLR connector, like the CH800S or a dual 3 pin Male XLR cable.


----------



## jonahsfo

Report:  Bryston BHA-1 running Sennheiser HD800 and Audeze LCD-X
  
 My BHA-1 just arrived yesterday, and I've had headphones glued to my head since it arrived.  I've been enjoying the sound of a high-quality balanced amp on both my Senn's and LCD-Xs.
  
 The sound on both cans is amazing -- ironically, it closed the gaps between both headphones. I originally got the LCD-X to offer a counter-point to the airy, open sound of the Sennheisers.  But on this Bryston amp, it filled in the gaps of the lower registers of the HD800s, and seem to have cleaned up the sound of the LCD-X a bit (sound a touch more accurate).  On the previous amp (Benchmark DAC2 HGC), both cans sounded great, but each had a distinct "character".  On the Bryston, they ironically sound much more similar -- although each one is a clear improvement, so I'm not at all complaining.
  
 TL;DR: For anyone looking at this amp for either the HD800 or LCD-X, all I can say is "Wow, holycr4p!"
  
 Note:
 The one oddity of this amp is that it doesn't really have a "zero" volume.  Even with the gain switch at "low" and the volume turned all the way down you can still hear the music clearly (although softly) with the source at line-level.   I never really thought of the HD800s as sensitive, but both headphones come through pretty loud by the time you get past the 7 or 8 o'clock position on the volume control.  
 - if you have really sensitive cans (the LCD-X are pretty damn sensitive), you may want to make sure you have a source where you can adjust the output.
  
 Don't take this as a negative -- both headphones sound amazing, but I was surprised that the amp seems to have so much headroom that the listenable range is within a rather small turning range on the volume pot.
  
 [edit: fixed spelling]


----------



## Kiats

Yes, it is quite an amp: powerful and yet refined. My beyer T1 has never sounded so lush and smooth as it does now on balanced cables.  it even does a good job on the HE-6.


----------



## Drsparis

jonahsfo said:


> Report:  Bryston BHA-1 running Sennheiser HD800 and Audeze LCD-X
> 
> My BHA-1 just arrived yesterday, and I've had headphones glued to my head since it arrived.  I've been enjoying the sound of a high-quality balanced amp on both my Senn's and LCD-Xs.
> 
> ...




Just received my second hand unit a couple of days ago and with and wow. Through the hd800's this amp has a looot of transparency(not that the 800's lack in that department) but most of all incredibly impactfull bass. 

The reason I tagged this post was to specify that my unit came with modded(by bryston for 35$) gain. I believe the high setting is somewhere between the stock low and high gain and the low gain is even lower. Makes ciems doable with this amp. Miracles sound great!


----------



## Kiats

drsparis said:


> Just received my second hand unit a couple of days ago and with and wow. Through the hd800's this amp has a looot of transparency(not that the 800's lack in that department) but most of all incredibly impactfull bass.
> 
> The reason I tagged this post was to specify that my unit came with modded(by bryston for 35$) gain. I believe the high setting is somewhere between the stock low and high gain and the low gain is even lower. Makes ciems doable with this amp. Miracles sound great!


 
  
 I agree - the HD 800 does have its outstandingly wide soundstage filled in and sounds more natural. The same way that the Beyer T1 sounds much more lush and smoother. The Bryston is is quite amazing. It even drives my HE-6 very nicely.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Was experimenting with my BHA-1, using all my HPs. Including the bargain SR60i. Wow. It makes the 60i sound amazingly smooth. With an RS1i, I'm in heaven. Everything I throw at it sounds divine.


----------



## Trance_Gott

Has someone tested the BHA1 with the Hifiman HE6?


----------



## R-Audiohead

trance_gott said:


> Has someone tested the BHA1 with the Hifiman HE6?


 

 Moon Audio as a whole recommends it.
  
 Would like an HE-6 someday... part of the reason I went with this amp.
  
 Unfortunately I do not have the specific links of the reviews I read, but they are out there


----------



## Lappy27

trance_gott said:


> Has someone tested the BHA1 with the Hifiman HE6?


 
 In a mini meet of Montreal headfiers about two years ago (august 2012), We had the chance to try the HE-6 with my Bryston BHA-1. The owner of the HE-6 used to drive them with HiFiman EF-6 headphone amp that he brought with him at the meet. The EF-6 is supposely an amp made for the HE-6. He also run LCD-3 on the same amp at that time. He largely prefered the LCD-3 to the HE-6 and found the latter not that impressive...until he heard them on the Bryston!
  
 He even considered buying a Bryston amp afterward (in fact, he made a trade up for a Bryston + cash for his LCD-3 with another headfi member). He wasn't the only one to be impressed by the combo as it was vote as the best sounding match of the meet. I was really impressed by the air and instruments separation of the HE-6 with the Bryston. The you are there feeling was fantastic *BUT *we had to really push the Bryston to his maximum output to obtain good sound level. On certain recording, the dynamic was somewhat lacking. Obviously, the max potential of the HE-6 wasn't reached. Despite sounding fantastic and way better than with the EF-6. I repeated this experience at a fellow headfier house afterward and same conclusions. Fantastic resolution and musicality but with the feeling that we hold the HE-6 dynamic capabilities. These headphones should sounds out of this world with a more powerful amp (most people drive them with speakers amp).


----------



## Trance_Gott

I now have additionally a SPL Phonitor 2 because the BHA1 has one in my oppinion big handicap. It hums with low impendance phones like t5p and w3000anv and although a little bit with LCD-XC. This is a no go for me! The phonitor2 can drive all phones dead silent. From Bryston I don't get any answer about the problem. They modified my low gain to lower db. That's good for volume control but no effect on lowering hum. So for all people want to drive low impendance phones go for another amp.


----------



## WilCox

trance_gott said:


> I now have additionally a SPL Phonitor 2 because the BHA1 has one in my oppinion big handicap. It hums with low impendance phones like t5p and w3000anv and although a little bit with LCD-XC. This is a no go for me! The phonitor2 can drive all phones dead silent. From Bryston I don't get any answer about the problem. They modified my low gain to lower db. That's good for volume control but no effect on lowering hum. So for all people want to drive low impendance phones go for another amp.


 
  
 Sorry about the hum problem with your BHA-1.  I don't think that is typical though.  I've had my BHA-1 for almost two years and have had absolutely no problems with any of the headphones I've tried.  No hum out of Beyer T50p or Shure SE535, SE425, E4C.  Note that mine is a stock unit with no gain mods.
  
 I bought the BHA-1 to drive my HD800, HD650 and LCD-2.  The amp seems to tuned to mate perfectly with these headphones.  
  
 Best of luck in resolving the problem.


----------



## Trance_Gott

Hum was there although with no gain mod. It is not loud but noticeable when no music plays.


----------



## fradoca

wilcox said:


> I bought the BHA-1 to drive my HD800, HD650 and LCD-2.  The amp seems to tuned to mate perfectly with these headphones.


 
  
 i totally agree.the hd650 really shines with the bha-1 in balanced mode.Even  with the Lcd-3.With the hd800 in balanced mode i still prefer to drive them with my hbpa2 current driven headphone amp.
 But the bha-1 is such a great product to be my alternative headphone reference amp in my little mastering studio.


----------



## fradoca

Mr Tanner,
 i'm using the BHA-1 as my new reference headphones amplifier for critical listening sessions and gear evalutation for my reviews.The BHA-1 it's really an excellent amplifier! I think that Bryston, on the BHA-1 manual,should point out that the high gain setting correspond not only to an increase of volume output but also to an increase of power output! With my hd650 and hd800 in balanced mode i can clearly hear at the same sound pressure level that the high setting has more bite and focus because of more power output.Transients are sharper and the bass is more articulate.

 Then i'd like to know if Bryston is planning to release maybe next year a BHA-2 with some new features like stepped volume control,more power output etc I ask you this because there are some new balanced amps on the market that could be serious contenders for a product like the BHA-1 (Violectric V281, Simaudio Moon HA430, a new balanced reference amp from Northstar Design coming out in september etc)

 i can clearly state that i'm a high satisfied Bryston customer and user!

 I'm just curios to know if Bryston wants to put out a new amp,

 Please let me know what you think.

 thanks


----------



## kn19h7

I would highly appreciate if their next headamp has an unity gain mode...


----------



## James Tanner

fradoca said:


> Mr Tanner,
> i'm using the BHA-1 as my new reference headphones amplifier for critical listening sessions and gear evalutation for my reviews.The BHA-1 it's really an excellent amplifier! I think that Bryston, on the BHA-1 manual,should point out that the high gain setting correspond not only to an increase of volume output but also to an increase of power output! With my hd650 and hd800 in balanced mode i can clearly hear at the same sound pressure level that the high setting has more bite and focus because of more power output.Transients are sharper and the bass is more articulate.
> 
> Then i'd like to know if Bryston is planning to release maybe next year a BHA-2 with some new features like stepped volume control,more power output etc I ask you this because there are some new balanced amps on the market that could be serious contenders for a product like the BHA-1 (Violectric V281, Simaudio Moon HA430, a new balanced reference amp from Northstar Design coming out in september etc)
> ...


 
  
  
 Hi There,
  
 No we do not have any plans for a BHA-2.  A lot of our customers are using the BHA-1 as a preamplifier so we were looking at adding a remote volume control but it would mean a redesign so we have not gone down that path.
  
 If you need more power than the BHA-1 we would recommend going to a power amplifier like our 2.5B SST2 with the caution that high power into headphones can cause serious ear damage!
  
 Glad you are enjoying the BHA.
  
 james


----------



## Kiats

james tanner said:


> Hi There,
> 
> No we do not have any plans for a BHA-2.  A lot of our customers are using the BHA-1 as a preamplifier so we were looking at adding a remote volume control but it would mean a redesign so we have not gone down that path.
> 
> ...




James, another very happy and satisfied customer here in singapore. It's a dream with the Bricasti M1 DAC. My T1, HD 800 and HE-6 just sing with that dream combo. I hope that one day, the Abyss will join them. And I have every confidence it will sing as well. In fact, I was on the verge of selling my LCD 3 because it did not have sufficiently an organic bass and presence. But that all changed when the BHA-1 came along. The LCD 3 was saved. 

I hope one day to buy your digital player too. Especially now that the firmware supports dsd. Sadly, the price here is about 25% or more than in the US. That I cannot stomach. Perhaps one day when the price is more saner, I will be able to bring myself to get one.


----------



## James Tanner

kiats said:


> James, another very happy and satisfied customer here in singapore. It's a dream with the Bricasti M1 DAC. My T1, HD 800 and HE-6 just sing with that dream combo. I hope that one day, the Abyss will join them. And I have every confidence it will sing as well. In fact, I was on the verge of selling my LCD 3 because it did not have sufficiently an organic bass and presence. But that all changed when the BHA-1 came along. The LCD 3 was saved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you for the feedback Klats - ENJOY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 james


----------



## Trance_Gott

Hello James,
  
 I have problems with using low impendance phones with my BHA-1. It causes a backround hum. Do you have any plans for a mod? I already have the mod with lowered gain but this doesn't help to make the hum disappear.


----------



## Kiats

james tanner said:


> Thank you for the feedback Klats - ENJOY
> 
> james




I will.  quick question: any issues ordering the digital player from the US? Thanks!


----------



## bfreedma

trance_gott said:


> Hello James,
> 
> I have problems with using low impendance phones with my BHA-1. It causes a backround hum. Do you have any plans for a mod? I already have the mod with lowered gain but this doesn't help to make the hum disappear.




Have you tried a different BHA-1 or at least tried to remove other possible causes by moving your amp and trying alternate power circuits in your home? There are many of us using low impedance phones with the BHA and to date, I don't recall anyone else reporting an issue.

I hope you get it figured out, but I really don't think the Bryston is the root cause of your hum.


----------



## Trance_Gott

The Bryston is the root cause. Have you ever tried T5p, Signature Pro, W3000ANV with the BHA-1? There is a hum very low but it is there. Of course I have tried connect BHA-1 at different plug sockets, with balanced, without balanced and so on. The amp hums!
 I don't know why people outside germany don't want to hear it. But it's the same story as with Lyr. The Lyr hums a lot (much more as BHA-1!) and although with high impendance phones like T1. This is a no go for me! My Phonitor2 for example is dead silent with every headphone!


----------



## James Tanner

trance_gott said:


> Hello James,
> 
> I have problems with using low impendance phones with my BHA-1. It causes a backround hum. Do you have any plans for a mod? I already have the mod with lowered gain but this doesn't help to make the hum disappear.


 
 Hi
  
 I can not say we have this problem anywhere else as the noise floor on the BHA is extremely low - not sure why you are having the issue as we have tried the same headphones and they are fine?
  
 james


----------



## James Tanner

kiats said:


> I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi
  
 The warranty will be in the country purchased from so any issues means it has to come back to the USA for service.  It is not fair to ask our distributor to service units they have not sold.
  
 Also we will only sell 120 V 60Hz units into the USA not 240 or 220 volt 50Hz.
  
 james


----------



## Trance_Gott

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> I can not say we have this problem anywhere else as the noise floor on the BHA is extremely low - not sure why you are having the issue as we have tried the same headphones and they are fine?
> 
> james


 
 And now? I already have send the BHA-1 to Avitech and they modified the low gain. But that's not the problem because before the noise was there.


----------



## James Tanner

trance_gott said:


> And now? I already have send the BHA-1 to Avitech and they modified the low gain. But that's not the problem because before the noise was there.


 
  
 Truly I am mystified as it seems like you are hearing 50 cycle hum and changing the gain would not affect that issue??
  
 james


----------



## bfreedma

trance_gott said:


> The Bryston is the root cause. Have you ever tried T5p, Signature Pro, W3000ANV with the BHA-1? There is a hum very low but it is there. Of course I have tried connect BHA-1 at different plug sockets, with balanced, without balanced and so on. The amp hums!
> I don't know why people outside germany don't want to hear it. But it's the same story as with Lyr. The Lyr hums a lot (much more as BHA-1!) and although with high impendance phones like T1. This is a no go for me! My Phonitor2 for example is dead silent with every headphone!




Yes, I have tried a couple of the cans you list as well as some other very low impedance headphones. Many others have as well. Enough to say that the BHA-1 does not have an inherent hum. 

That you experience this with other amps is another sign that there is something environmental occurring at your location.


----------



## Trance_Gott

james tanner said:


> Truly I am mystified as it seems like you are hearing 50 cycle hum and changing the gain would not affect that issue??
> 
> james


 
 No. High Gain changes the hum sound. But it hums further.


----------



## James Tanner

trance_gott said:


> No. High Gain changes the hum sound. But it hums further.


 
  
 Hi
  
 No the gain change reduces the ' volume (level) of the hum ' so the hum is less obvious but it is always there.
  
 james


----------



## fradoca

trance_gott said:


> The Bryston is the root cause. Have you ever tried T5p, Signature Pro, W3000ANV with the BHA-1? There is a hum very low but it is there. Of course I have tried connect BHA-1 at different plug sockets, with balanced, without balanced and so on. The amp hums!
> I don't know why people outside germany don't want to hear it. But it's the same story as with Lyr. The Lyr hums a lot (much more as BHA-1!) and although with high impendance phones like T1. This is a no go for me! My Phonitor2 for example is dead silent with every headphone!


 
  
 here in italy i have no hum. I've tried the bha-1 with the akg k812 which is a low impedance headphone and it was dead silent. all my mains are properly filtered


----------



## Kiats

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> The warranty will be in the country purchased from so any issues means it has to come back to the USA for service.  It is not fair to ask our distributor to service units they have not sold.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the clarification, James. Will enjoy my rig as is for the time being then.


----------



## Trance_Gott

fradoca said:


> here in italy i have no hum. I've tried the bha-1 with the akg k812 which is a low impedance headphone and it was dead silent. all my mains are properly filtered



You're right, I also have the K812 and with this the BHA1 is dead silent. The AKG is far from the efficiency of T5p or Signature Pro. Test with it or plug an an InEar to the BHA1 and you know what I mean.
Curious is that with the TH900 the BHA1 is although Dead Silent. With LCD-XC there is a very little hum.


----------



## Kimakaze

I am putting together my Hifiman HE-6 setup.
  
 Can I leave the Balanced Outputs (in the back) connected to my Bryston 4B-ST if I am listening to either Balanced or Unbalanced headphones?  I don't mind disconnecting the headphones when using the preamp section but I would prefer not to disconnect the XLR cables in the back.
  
 I will be using the BHA-1 as a preamp into the 4B-ST to drive the HE-6s.  However, I really like how the Grado RS1is sound from the headphone amp.  The amp section drivers the HE-6s okay but I think I would choose the HE-500s with my WA6-SE.
  
 I am expecting my HE-6s driven by the BHA-1 and 4B-ST to be close to my endgame.


----------



## James Tanner

kimakaze said:


> I am putting together my Hifiman HE-6 setup.
> 
> Can I leave the Balanced Outputs (in the back) connected to my Bryston 4B-ST if I am listening to either Balanced or Unbalanced headphones?  I don't mind disconnecting the headphones when using the preamp section but I would prefer not to disconnect the XLR cables in the back.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi
  
 Yes you can leave the rear XLR's connected.  In fact the BHA-1 is capable of driving all the connections at once if needed.
  
 Enloy!
  
 james


----------



## Trance_Gott

I have a question. My HE6 has a cable with 4 pin XLR plug. I created a adapter from 4 pin to 2x 3pin XLR to connect my HE6 to the XLR output of my Phonitor 2 on the rear side. I tested this cable with the BHA1. When I connect my HE6 via adapter on the rear of the bryston the sound plays a lot lower then the connect to the 4pin XLR on the front. With my Phonitor2 it is the same. The front 6,35mm plays a lot louder then the 2x 3pin XLR on the back. Why? Is the impendance of these outputs a lot higher then the plugs on the front?


----------



## James Tanner

Hi 
  
 All the outputs are in parallel so we feel the adapter may be mis-wired.  
  
 james


----------



## Trance_Gott

1x NC4FXX-B to 2x NC3FXX-B

4-pol:
1- left +
2- left -
3- right +
4- right -

3-Pol:
1- Ground (not used)
2- Channel +
3- Channel -


----------



## bfreedma

James,

You might want to edit your post above to obfuscate the email address.
Unless you want Mo to get a lot of spam, in which case, disregard.


----------



## James Tanner

trance_gott said:


> 1x NC4FXX-B to 2x NC3FXX-B
> 
> 4-pol:
> 1- left +
> ...


 
 HI 
  
 Looks good - not sure what is going on.
  
 james


----------



## Rob80b

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> All the outputs are in parallel so we feel the adapter may be mis-wired.
> 
> james


 
  
  


trance_gott said:


> 1x NC4FXX-B to 2x NC3FXX-B
> 
> 4-pol:
> 1- left +
> ...


 
 Hi Trance
  
 I’m with James on this one, your wiring scheme is correct but I’d double check to make sure you have indeed soldered all the wires to the correct pins, happens to the best of us, twice I crossed wires on my 4 pin adapters even after triple checking.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 Due to the close proximity of the headphone drivers to the ears, unlike speakers, correct polarity may not be totally obvious  but phase cancellation will and is noticed as a drop in volume output.
  
 Robert


----------



## Rob80b

Also, I’ve brought this up before, if one is making reference to the BHA-1 manual the diagram is showing the pins from face on (front) and not the side to solder the wires so remember to reverse the order when soldering, all too easy to get distracted from the correct order.
  
 http://bryston.com/PDF/Manuals/300028%5BBHA1%5D.pdf
  

  
  
 Or just use these diagrams.


----------



## Trance_Gott

Thank you!
 I don't have solder the wires self. I will contact the electrician which solder it for me.


----------



## Rob80b

Hi Trance
  
 If you try both connections see if the 3 pin adapters sound as clearly defined with regards to stereo imaging and bass, if not, that would be a tell tale sign that one of the 3 pin XLRs has the wires reversed.
  
 Robert


----------



## James Tanner

trance_gott said:


> I have a question. My HE6 has a cable with 4 pin XLR plug. I created a adapter from 4 pin to 2x 3pin XLR to connect my HE6 to the XLR output of my Phonitor 2 on the rear side. I tested this cable with the BHA1. When I connect my HE6 via adapter on the rear of the bryston the sound plays a lot lower then the connect to the 4pin XLR on the front. With my Phonitor2 it is the same. The front 6,35mm plays a lot louder then the 2x 3pin XLR on the back. Why? Is the impendance of these outputs a lot higher then the plugs on the front?


 
  My apology - From Engineering:
  
  
Yes he is correct.
The rear output has 50 ohms isolation resistors in series with the signal  and is not expected to drive headphones only line inputs 10k ohms or above. 
This is easily modified if necessary. NOTE: The an overall load impedance on theBHA1 should not be less than 16 ohms. 
  
 Stuart


----------



## Rob80b

james tanner said:


> My apology - From Engineering:
> 
> 
> Yes he is correct.
> ...


 

 Thanks Stuart...James
  
 Good to know


----------



## Trance_Gott

james tanner said:


> My apology - From Engineering:
> 
> 
> Yes he is correct.
> ...


 
 Thank you for the info! Yes this makes sense now.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

james tanner said:


> My apology - From Engineering:
> 
> 
> NOTE: The an overall load impedance on theBHA1 should not be less than 16 ohms.
> Stuart


 

 I didn't know this. Many thanks. I've never used headphones/IEMs with less than 16ohms Z, but I shall avoid doing so.


----------



## Funkehed

trance_gott said:


> . When I connect my HE6 via adapter on the rear of the bryston the sound plays a lot lower then the connect to the 4pin XLR on the front.


 
 Am I reading it right? You are connecting the headphones to the pre-amp outputs of BHA-1 on the back panel? BHA-1 has only one pair of 3-pin XLR headphone outputs, they are located on the front panel.


----------



## Chris J

funkehed said:


> Am I reading it right? You are connecting the headphones to the pre-amp outputs of BHA-1 on the back panel? BHA-1 has only one pair of 3-pin XLR headphone outputs, they are located on the front panel.




They've added XLR pre-amp outs on to the latest BHA-1 build.
Yes, they are actually pre-amp line outs, not headphone jacks.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> They've added XLR pre-amp outs on to the latest BHA-1 build.
> Yes, they are actually pre-amp line outs, not headphone jacks.


 



 And then there is my own mockup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just to quote myself.
  
  
 www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=104028.800
  
_"Hi Guys_
_.........._
_Basically it is a BHA-1 having two 4 pin XLRs, (much more convenient IMHO than using two 3 pin XLRs) but one with an independent gain allowing it to be adjusted with regards to another balanced or unbalanced headphone when used simultaneously.
 For me this would be a big plus as many headphone users have more than one phone and or a significant other to listen with and also having the ability to adjust for unity gain between  two sets is a great comparison tool (which I believe a lot of us do all the time)."_


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> And then there is my own mockup.
> 
> 
> Just to quote myself.
> ...




I guess the 3 and 4 pin headphone XLRs are for versatility.
The gain control would not actually be practical, the headphone jacks all run off the same amplifier architecture.


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> I guess the 3 and 4 pin headphone XLRs are for versatility.
> The gain control would not actually be practical, the headphone jacks all run off the same amplifier architecture.


 

 Not if one would like to run two headphones simultaneously with different gain requirements , especially when sharing music or movies with a significant other.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Not if one would like to run two headphones simultaneously with different gain requirements , especially when sharing music or movies with a significant other.




But you can't do this the way the amplifier is currently designed.


----------



## jaywillin

i just found this thread !
 i'm a very happy bryston bha-1 owner. i've always preferred tubes before, until now !!
 i'm using it to drive my lcd-x, and my grado gs1000e, its just super !!
  
 -jay


----------



## Kiats

jaywillin said:


> i just found this thread !
> i'm a very happy bryston bha-1 owner. i've always preferred tubes before, until now !!
> i'm using it to drive my lcd-x, and my grado gs1000e, its just super !!
> 
> -jay





Welcome! The BHA-1 is grossly underappreciated. But I don't mind. It's our little secret.


----------



## jaywillin

kiats said:


> Welcome! The BHA-1 is grossly underappreciated. But I don't mind. It's our little secret.


 
 i took it to the nashville meet saturday, a lot of folks were very impressed with it , i'd always been a tube guy until i got the bha 1


----------



## Kiats

jaywillin said:


> i took it to the nashville meet saturday, a lot of folks were very impressed with it , i'd always been a tube guy until i got the bha 1




That's nice. Yes it's a nice refined amp. And not too colored. It pairs well with the Bricasti M1 DAC I use at home. People also don't give it enough credit for how muscular it is. I believe it's the only headphone amp offering from a company that does loads of speaker amps.


----------



## jaywillin

kiats said:


> That's nice. Yes it's a nice refined amp. And not too colored. It pairs well with the Bricasti M1 DAC I use at home. People also don't give it enough credit for how muscular it is. I believe it's the only headphone amp offering from a company that does loads of speaker amps.


 
 yes, it's bryston's only headphone amp
 and bryston builds it all, amps, speakers cables, digital. and its all top quality


----------



## cisko

I still have not heard the bryston amp paired with LCD2, Inner fidelity states that combo is great. Has any one compared LCD 2 and 3 to each other?


----------



## Kiats

cisko said:


> I still have not heard the bryston amp paired with LCD2, Inner fidelity states that combo is great. Has any one compared LCD 2 and 3 to each other?




Yes, you should try it. It's very nice combo.


----------



## fradoca

I use the bha-1 in balanced mode only with my LCD-X and i can clearly state that the combo is up to my mastering audio chain.
 The bryston amp and Audeze headphones are like bread and butter.Highly recommended!


----------



## Kiats

fradoca said:


> I use the bha-1 in balanced mode only with my LCD-X and i can clearly state that the combo is up to my mastering audio chain.
> The bryston amp and Audeze headphones are like bread and butter.Highly recommended!




Agree! Even the T1 sounds wonderful and full when run on balanced on the Bryston. My T1 is modded with mini XLR connectors.


----------



## jaywillin

fradoca said:


> I use the bha-1 in balanced mode only with my LCD-X and i can clearly state that the combo is up to my mastering audio chain.
> The bryston amp and Audeze headphones are like bread and butter.Highly recommended!


 
  
 +100 !


----------



## TMY168

Greeting guys! I'm also a happy BHA-1 user for almost 2 years.

I'm pairing BHA-1 with HE-560 and Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable in balanced mode from the source (Lindemann Music Book:25 Music Server & CD Player.) The system is the best I have had in my home to date. 

The 1/4" SE output is not so impressive... I connect Mac Book Pro with Amarra Symphony and Resonessence Labs Concero HD or HERUS into the SE input. (I do think that SE thru my Burson Soloist sounds much better.)

Cheers!
- ToMmY -


----------



## Kiats

tmy168 said:


> Greeting guys! I'm also a happy BHA-1 user for almost 2 years.
> 
> I'm pairing BHA-1 with HE-560 and Nordost Heimdall 2 headphone cable in balanced mode from the source (Lindemann Music Book:25 Music Server & CD Player.) The system is the best I have had in my home to date.
> 
> ...




Welcome! Yes, the Bryston is such an under appreciated amp, isn't it? But that's fine. As long as we enjoy it.


----------



## Funkehed

tmy168 said:


> The 1/4" SE output is not so impressive...


 
 I would say that HE560 (moded) through the single ended output was quite a disappointment. I don't expect such a huge difference between the outputs.


----------



## vlach

Any direct comparisons to the Burson Soloist?


----------



## Amish

I too am a new owner of this amp. Reading through everyones posts, reviews etc I had to pick this up.
  
 I've been in the market for an amp that would jive well with my LCD2r2f and from what i have read it seems this pair were made for each other.
  
 I take ownership on Tuesday. can't wait!
  
  
 The only downside was I sold my beloved Project Ember.


----------



## Carlsan

vlach said:


> Any direct comparisons to the Burson Soloist?


 
  
 From memory as I sold my Burson Soloist, It drives the harder to drive headphones better. Does a better job with HE-6 and T1, for example. 
 Very top notch sound.
 The biggest difference is the excellent quality balanced outputs, making it so you can drive your Headphones, balanced of course, at their full potential.


----------



## Amish

Received my BHA-1  today and have been listening to it all night. I have to admit that running my cans out of the SE output is disappointing. I have a balanced cable on the way and I hope that it makes a difference.
  
 Out-put wise (gain/volume) I have the same "issue" as others have mentioned...from 0 to 9-10 o'clock the volume works good...after that the output is almost non existent until I reach 5 to 6 o'clock and then it just gets cRaZy loud! This kinda sucks as I would prefer more control over the gain. Of course sane people will listen to this around the 10 o'clock position; myself included most days but I do like to really blast it at times and I wonder if that is even possible. Maybe with balanced cables that can happen? I hope so anyway.
  
  
  
 That said and out of the box I'm up in the air on this amp. SQ seems good. Music is pretty detailed, and airy, solid bass which is punchy. But so far not that much of an upgrade over the Polaris amp I have sitting next to it.....though it's a close call. Vocals are slightly better a little less recessed compared to the Polaris. Again I do hope that by running balanced cables it will take the amp to the next level which is what I had expected at this price point compared to my Polaris amp. The Polaris has a richer slightly warmer sound maybe slightly more 'open' and shockingly better separation of instruments. while the Bryston has a more neutral sound to it; maybe a little more body. Instruments are separated but not quite as well as the Polaris, (I can hear a pretty decent difference between the two amp's separation.) I think transparency comes to mind when listening to the BHA-1. Ultimately this is a good thing but will take an adjustment as I am so used to my Polaris and Ember amps. If anything it makes me have even more respect for Jeremy's amps.
  
 I'll be burning this amp in and of course waiting on the balanced headphone cable. We'll see what happens.
  
 For testing purposes I'm running both the Polaris and Bryston off a MHDT Labs Pagoda via Schiit SYS and both amps outputting to a Sescom A/B switch to Norne Audio Vanquish SE cable to LCD-2R2F
  
  
 Oh by the way...this Bryston amp is built like a tank. Good lord it has weight to it. It screams "I'm gonna last you forever dude!"


----------



## ehlarson

There is a significant gain difference between the SE and balanced on this amp. If you are not using the gain switch to compensate the balanced output will sound much better than the unbalanced. There is no real difference.


----------



## Rob80b

amish said:


> Received my BHA-1  today and have been listening to it all night. I have to admit that running my cans out of the SE output is disappointing. I have a balanced cable on the way and I hope that it makes a difference.


 
  
 Build quality is exemplary and with a balanced source and headphones the BHA-1 works perfectly, nothing added, nothing taken away and the volume gain if fairly linear.
 But with a single ended source and unbalanced “inefficient” headphones, my AKG K712s for example….the results can be a bit disappointing  and with the wonky gain it makes setting a proper volume  level difficult.  
  
 With regards to SE or balanced for the headphones, with levels matched… I’ve yet to hear a perceptible difference except …for the much appreciated 3db gain (6dBs with a balanced source.), with either the Sennheiser HD700s, HD580/600 or AKG K701s.


----------



## Amish

My balanced cable should be here tomorrow. As it stands right now I can't see keeping this BHA-1. I cannot hear enough of a difference between this amp and the two others I have on hand. 72 hours of burn in so far and I understand Bryston actually burn them in themselves too.
  
 After matching the volume between my amps I cannot hear a difference at all. If anything the Bryston has less volume output as well.
  
 Gonna try the balanced cable but if I don't become happy with this I'm going to send it in and find another amp.
  
  
 I have to admit the amp sounds good. It just doesn't do anything better than my current amps so I'm starting to feel like my money was wasted. I mean why spend $1400 on a amp that sounds just like my other amps? Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Lappy27

amish said:


> Received my BHA-1  today and have been listening to it all night. I have to admit that running my cans out of the SE output is disappointing. I have a balanced cable on the way and I hope that it makes a difference.
> 
> Out-put wise (gain/volume) I have the same "issue" as others have mentioned...from 0 to 9-10 o'clock the volume works good...after that the output is almost non existent until I reach 5 to 6 o'clock and then it just gets cRaZy loud! This kinda sucks as I would prefer more control over the gain. Of course sane people will listen to this around the 10 o'clock position; myself included most days but I do like to really blast it at times and I wonder if that is even possible. Maybe with balanced cables that can happen? I hope so anyway.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the BHA-1 with LCD-2r2 since june 2012. Now with a NAD M51 dac. I'm one of the firm believer that this amp is a dream match for the LCD-2. I tried other headphones with it (HD-800, Beyer T1, HE-500) and my favorite by far are the LCD-2. Yes the balanced mode will make a difference especially if you have a very good balanced cable. But also remember that break-in is very important. It's unfair IMHO to compare a brand new new component to a well breaked in component.
  
 And I will give you this really important tip about the Bryston:
  
 The BHA-1 sounds much more dynamic and full bodied when powered for a really long period (I means a couple of hours) and when it's really hot. Maybe it's the nature of his Class A design. Do not worry, your pairing will be  a lot of good things but certainly not disapointing. I just can't imagine it.


----------



## Amish

I haven't shut my Bryston off since I first turned it on after pulling it out of the shipping box. And yes it does put off a lot of heat.
  
 Been A/Bing it between my HK amp and Polaris amp. The Polaris sounds better IMO and the HK and Bryston sound exactly the same.
  
 But like I said I will wait for my balanced cable to arrive and see how things go. After reading the reviews I expected this to be more detailed than my current amps. So far I'm not too impressed but time will tell.
  
 Let me put it in a better way; The amp sounds awesome. It doesn't sound like an upgrade though.


----------



## Funkehed

amish said:


> I have to admit the amp sounds good. It just doesn't do anything better than my current amps so I'm starting to feel like my money was wasted. I mean why spend $1400 on a amp that sounds just like my other amps? Doesn't make much sense.



I too was disappointed with my Bryston gear at first. I was in doubt that it provided the value. The SQ increase seems marginal to me. But when I went to local meet and tried some of the rigs I previously liked I was surprised that BHA-1/LCD-2 sound was visibly better in comparison. Sounds just right to my ears. Even though I used to like more of a warmer sound which BHA-1/LCD-2 are not.
So be careful you may have a withdrawal.


----------



## Amish

Well I have been A/Bing the HK and Bryston more and I still believe it isn't audibly better than what I also own for amps. The HK and it sound very very close with the Bryston having a bit and I mean a very very slight edge in weight to the music.
  
 My balanced cable didn't arrive yet so I still have to wait for it. I'm giving it every chance to impress. I want to like it. I don't care about the money considering that even if I return this amp I will just spend that same money and maybe more for another amp.


----------



## Amish

My balanced cables arrived......WOW. What a difference. Output is MUCH greater. Bass is much tighter too and slamming. This is more in line with what I was originally expecting. I'm willing to give this amp more time now to impress. I was ready to return it. I even have my RMA number from Audio Advisor but I think I will wait for now.


----------



## Kiats

amish said:


> My balanced cables arrived......WOW. What a difference. Output is MUCH greater. Bass is much tighter too and slamming. This is more in line with what I was originally expecting. I'm willing to give this amp more time now to impress. I was ready to return it. I even have my RMA number from Audio Advisor but I think I will wait for now.




Haha! It is quite a wonderful amp. And yes the balanced output shows the true nature of the beast.


----------



## Amish

This amp has brought new life to my Grado 325 cans. I enjoy the grado sound but I find the cans uncomfortable. Listening to these via the BHA-1 is like getting a new set of Grado's. I've been quite happy and pleasantly surprised by this amp since going balanced. I've decided to keep it.


----------



## korzena

amish said:


> This amp has brought new life to my Grado 325 cans. I enjoy the grado sound but I find the cans uncomfortable. Listening to these via the BHA-1 is like getting a new set of Grado's. I've been quite happy and pleasantly surprised by this amp since going balanced. I've decided to keep it.


 
  


kiats said:


> Haha! It is quite a wonderful amp. And yes the balanced output shows the true nature of the beast.


 
  
 Which DAC(s) do you like most with your BHA-1 and LCD-2?


----------



## Kiats

korzena said:


> Which DAC(s) do you like most with your BHA-1 and LCD-2?




I'm using the Bricasti M1. While it's been upgraded these couple of weeks, I'm using the Aurender Flow as stand in DAC.


----------



## korzena

kiats said:


> I'm using the Bricasti M1. While it's been upgraded these couple of weeks, I'm using the Aurender Flow as stand in DAC.


 
  


kiats said:


> I'm using the Bricasti M1. While it's been upgraded these couple of weeks, I'm using the Aurender Flow as stand in DAC.


 
 Thanks.


----------



## Kiats

korzena said:


> Thanks.




No worries.


----------



## korzena

jonahsfo said:


> Report:  Bryston BHA-1 running Sennheiser HD800 and Audeze LCD-X
> 
> My BHA-1 just arrived yesterday, and I've had headphones glued to my head since it arrived.  I've been enjoying the sound of a high-quality balanced amp on both my Senn's and LCD-Xs.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does it mean Bryston / LCD-X pairing is more on the analytical side?
  
 Please help me because I've read many reports about Bryston and noticed that opinions vary from Bryston being musical to analytical sounding. I suppose it's because Bryston is very neutral and people describing their impressions are describing more their headphone sound than Bryston.
  
 Anyway, LCD-X are very neutral too and I am afraid that Bryston / LCD-X pairing might be too analytical sounding for me. Could you please share your impressions? (Unfortunately I don't have an easy way to listen to Bryston in my country so I will base my decision on impressions and opinions of others). Thanks!


----------



## Amish

korzena said:


> Which DAC(s) do you like most with your BHA-1 and LCD-2?


 

 My DAC needs to be as transparent as possible and I have found that in my Pagoda.


----------



## Amish

korzena said:


> Does it mean Bryston / LCD-X pairing is more on the analytical side?
> 
> Please help me because I've read many reports about Bryston and noticed that opinions vary from Bryston being musical to analytical sounding. I suppose it's because Bryston is very neutral and people describing their impressions are describing more their headphone sound than Bryston.
> 
> Anyway, LCD-X are very neutral too and I am afraid that Bryston / LCD-X pairing might be too analytical sounding for me. Could you please share your impressions? (Unfortunately I don't have an easy way to listen to Bryston in my country so I will base my decision on impressions and opinions of others). Thanks!


 

 In my experience with the BHA-1 I would say it is as transparent as any amp I have heard. Musical? IMO musical means colored. The Bryston is not that in any way. It lets you hear exactly what the source provides. If the source is musical...then that is what you get. It is a very neutral sounding amp. Clarity, power, accurate, and ultimately lovely.
  
 In my chain: Rotel CD player & PC to Pagoda to Bryston...to LCD2. Everything in the chain is neutral and transparent till you hit the cans. And isn't that the point of headphones? When I buy the different cans I own I buy them for their sound signature. I want everything in my chain to send to the cans the music as it was intended and then let the cans change the sound for better or worse.


----------



## Rdrcr

I recently purchased the BHA-1.  I am really looking forward to this amp.  It should be arriving at my door within the next couple weeks. 
  
 I'll post my impressions once I get some listening time.
  
 Mike


----------



## WilCox

Congratulations!  We look forward to your impressions.


----------



## Rob80b

Hi folks
  
 Nothing really new to report, but to make a long story short and not to go into details.... my BHA-1had a face lift .....from silver to black.

  

  
 I could live with either silver or black but not another week without the BHA-1 powering my phones.


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^^

  
 My BHA-1 is shipping next week!  Looking forward to it!
  
 Mike


----------



## Drsparis

rob80b said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Nothing really new to report, but to make a long story short and not to go into details.... my BHA-1had a face lift .....from silver to black.
> 
> ...


 
 Curious, were you able to buy a faceplate or did you sell the silver to buy a black?


----------



## Rob80b

drsparis said:


> Curious, were you able to buy a faceplate or did you sell the silver to buy a black?


 
 Hi Drsparis
  
 Neither see post http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=133394.0
 But you can order a face plate and knobs direct from Bryston.


----------



## Drsparis

rob80b said:


> Hi Drsparis
> 
> Neither see post http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=133394.0
> But you can order a face plate and knobs direct from Bryston.


 
 Sweet, thanks, another reason why I should buy that baby again. Long Live Bryston! lol


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> But you can order a face plate and knobs direct from Bryston.


 
  
 Ever try changing the FP yourself? Bryston says it's a factory job only, would have to send unit in for a switch.


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> Ever try changing the FP yourself? Bryston says it's a factory job only, would have to send unit in for a switch.


 
 Depending on ones technical competence …yes …I’ve changed the face plate on a BP25P from a 19” to a 17” and upgraded a 2002 B60r to a SST front panel.
www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=80116.0
 The BHA-1 would be a little (lot?) trickier due the numerous front panel connections….but doable and depending on geographical location maybe preferred...... but if you are in Canada and have the box I'd recommend sending it to Bryston.... shipping is reasonable and turn around is fairly fast….plus Bryston will most likely do a total check-over of the unit.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Thanks, Rob. Shall consider it. Black is fine on my rig. Just exploring options.


----------



## Rdrcr

The BHA-1 has arrived!  Thank you Moon Audio!
  

  
  
 I look forward to posting my impressions once I get some time to listen to this amp.
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Nice. But...don't stack your CDP on top like that. BHA-1 heats up and needs some clearance to vent.
 Broken record I am....


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Yep, the amp does get hot.  I'll be adding some feet to both the OPPO and the BHA-1 to create some vent space.  Ironically though, the OPPO doesn't feel any warmer sitting on top of the amp.  Does the BHA-1 vent from the bottom, or just radiate through the entire case?
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Radiates. No vents anywhere.


----------



## Rob80b

rdrcr said:


> ^^^^
> Yep, the amp does get hot.  I'll be adding some feet to both the OPPO and the BHA-1 to create some vent space.  .................
> 
> Mike


 
 Good idea...mine got fairly hot driving the HD580/600s,,,,if the cables do not interfere with the Oppo's loading you might consider putting the BHA-1 on top....remember it's a class A amp.


----------



## Fido2

Yes this amp needs room to breathe and stay cool. Ive overheated mine and caused it to shut off. 
I now have it sitting on four, one inch blocks(one block under each foot) with plenty of room above it. Never overheats now. Love this amp.


----------



## frahengeo

I have the 105 too and it doesn't get hot. Why not put the Bryston on top?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I think putting something heavy on top of a CD player might impact the stability of the disc spinner or something. Or it's just my OCD.


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> I think putting something heavy on top of a CD player might impact the stability of the disc spinner ............


 
 Yes....for the better...it will help dampen vibrations and improve stability...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Could be. I have BDP-1 on top of BCD-1, on rubber pads. Certainly didn't hurt SQ.


----------



## Rdrcr

rob80b said:


> Yes....for the better...it will help dampen vibrations and improve stability...


 

 Perhaps I'll just have to swap their positions.  
  
 Mike


----------



## vlach

rdrcr said:


> Perhaps I'll just have to swap their positions.
> 
> Mike




You should. Adding feet like I did (see attached photos) would help as well. The top left side of the BHA-1 is where the heat generates from.

http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1360387/width/200/height/400[/IMG]


----------



## Amish

I've not had any issues with heat though I admit the Bryston does run HOT. I have my Pagoda sitting on top of it on the right side. No issues to date.
  
 Every time I power this thing up I get this big smile. I don't run my headphone stack often. Maybe once a week or so but when I do I'm quite happy.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

amish said:


> I've not had any issues with heat though I admit the Bryston does run HOT. I have my Pagoda sitting on top of it on the right side. No issues to date.
> 
> Every time I power this thing up I get this big smile. I don't run my headphone stack often. Maybe once a week or so but when I do I'm quite happy.


 
  
 Seriously, I would put some spacers between the BHA-1 and your Pagoda. That's what Bryston recs, and they're not known for exaggeration.


----------



## Chris J

vlach said:


> You should. Adding feet like I did (see attached photos) would help as well. The top left side of the BHA-1 is where the heat generates from.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/content/type/61/id/1360387/width/200/height/400[/IMG]





Say....is that a Yamaha CR-2020 I see? 

Edit:
It is!
It is!


----------



## Rob80b

Things got pretty toasty with my previous set-up while using the Bryton 2BLP pro as a head amp (lower wattage with headphones kept it primarily in class A as opposed to switching to class B), so spacing with the BHA-1 (also class A) was mandatory.

  
 My headphone collection has been wilted down to just the Senn HD700s so the 2BLP pro is now dedicated to surround duties so they’re not operating at the same time


_(Pre black face lift.)_


----------



## Amish

canadianmaestro said:


> Seriously, I would put some spacers between the BHA-1 and your Pagoda. That's what Bryston recs, and they're not known for exaggeration.


 
  
 Yes I do believe I read that as well. I will have to do it too. I'll look around the house for something I can use. Maybe run out to the garage this weekend and make some spacers from scrap wood or something.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Nice set up, Rob. Lean, simple, but elite. As for just one HP, I empathize. Only so many hrs in a day.
 How does your HD700 sound with the BHA-1, and with classical music (symphs) compared to say, HD650?


----------



## vlach

chris j said:


> Say....is that a Yamaha CR-2020 I see?
> 
> Edit:
> It is!
> It is!




Oh yeah


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> Nice set up, Rob. Lean, simple, but elite. As for just one HP, I empathize. Only so many hrs in a day.
> How does your HD700 sound with the BHA-1, and with classical music (symphs) compared to say, HD650?


 
 I’m in the same boat, only a few hours a week for music appreciation… HPs or stereo.
 Haven't owned the HD650s but the HD700s eventually became my go to phone for all genres and I then eventually sold off my HD580/600s, still great phones but they showed their IMHO  dated technology in comparison… my Grados and AKGs also went.
 Combined with the Bryston… the HD700s are clean, dynamic with excellent staging and depth,,,very good extension at booth ends of the tonal spectrum..so perfect for classical…similar to the HD800s, which i also owned, but with a touch more warmth for chilling out.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Thanks, that was very helpful and concise. I expect the soundstaging to be better with 700 than 650.
 cheers


----------



## Rob80b

> Originally Posted by *CanadianMaestro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif................
> I expect the soundstaging to be better with 700 than 650.
> cheers


 
 The comparison to my previous HD580/600s should be somewhat similar to the HD650s…but the BHA-1 is commendable in making the characteristics of each phone fairly apparent. The most obvious difference for me was the much more and IMO better sound staging and clarity, where as I found the HD600s less linear and more V shaped, the central image being larger than it should be, but may be appealing to those who listen to a lot of solo vocalist, but as primarily a speaker guy the soundstage of the HD700s is more linear. The HD700s are also a departure from Sennheiser’s warming sounding (veiled?) previous 600 series, and really as many have noted sitting somewhere between them and the HD800s.
 Listening to well recorded classical or jazz ensembles the detail recovery can sometimes be strikingly real, as if I have a direct feed from the venue where the tiniest nuances and spatial cues clearly define the pin-point imaging, staging, depth and width.
 Now of coarse this is all system related and personal preference but I attribute this to a combination of the BHA-1, HD700s and most importantly a descent source, I’ve been using a Bryston BCD-1 for digital and have yet to experience any notorious peaky treble or any odd anomalies which have polarized the HD700s acceptance. IMHO Sennheiser have taken a positive step in the right direction for us speaker guys with the HD700s (more so IMO than the HD800s) which may not be the case for those solely accustomed to headphones…but I’m fairly (very) content with my current set-up when the stereo is not in play.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Thanks again. very useful insights.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## jaylevine

rob80b said:


> I’m in the same boat, only a few hours a week for music appreciation… HPs or stereo.
> Haven't owned the HD650s but the HD700s eventually became my go to phone for all genres and I then eventually sold off my HD580/600s, still great phones but they showed their IMHO  dated technology in comparison… my Grados and AKGs also went.
> Combined with the Bryston… the HD700s are clean, dynamic with excellent staging and depth,,,very good extension at booth ends of the tonal spectrum..so perfect for classical…similar to the HD800s, which i also owned, but with a touch more warmth for chilling out.


 
 Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping in to ask a question about your Bryston and HD800. I just purchased the HD800s but am using them with a HIFIMAN EF5 hybrid connected to a Bryston DAC. So far pleased but wonder if an all Bryston stack would be a better source for the HD800 (I used to run all bryston BP26/DAC/4BSST2 two channel).
  
 Would like to try out the Bryston headphone amp in balanced mode but given the cost am trying to find feedback from real users before I pull the trigger--thoughts for pairing with HD800? I listen to jazz, classical piano (no orchestra), solo guitar, etc..no rock or county.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Rob80b

jaylevine said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping in to ask a question about your Bryston and HD800. I just purchased the HD800s but am using them with a HIFIMAN EF5 hybrid connected to a Bryston DAC. So far pleased but wonder if an all Bryston stack would be a better source for the HD800 (I used to run all bryston BP26/DAC/4BSST2 two channel).
> 
> Would like to try out the Bryston headphone amp in balanced mode but given the cost am trying to find feedback from real users before I pull the trigger--thoughts for pairing with HD800? I listen to jazz, classical piano (no orchestra), solo guitar, etc..no rock or county.
> 
> Thanks


 
 Hi Jay
  
 Not familiar with the HIFIMAN EF5, but looks like it’s tube based…the Bryston is a neutral low noise solid state amp just like your previous Bryston gear…so it shoots straight from the hip…no embellishments..just straight amplification so the true character of any headphone/source is clearly brought to light. So if you enjoy the true personality of the HD800s the BHA-1 will just show it as it is across the frequency spectrum, no enhanced bass or reduction or increase of highs or detail…just an even handed honest portrayal of what ever musical genre you throw at it.
 Bottom line..if you were content with your previous speaker set-up_ “(I used to run all bryston BP26/DAC/4BSST2 two channel)”_ then the BHA-1 will do the same for your headphone listening.


----------



## jaylevine

Hi 





rob80b said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> Not familiar with the HIFIMAN EF5, but looks like it’s tube based…the Bryston is a neutral low noise solid state amp just like your previous Bryston gear…so it shoots straight from the hip…no embellishments..just straight amplification so the true character of any headphone/source is clearly brought to light. So if you enjoy the true personality of the HD800s the BHA-1 will just show it as it is across the frequency spectrum, no enhanced bass or reduction or increase of highs or detail…just an even handed honest portrayal of what ever musical genre you throw at it.
> Bottom line..if you were content with your previous speaker set-up _“(I used to run all bryston BP26/DAC/4BSST2 two channel)”_ then the BHA-1 will do the same for your headphone listening.




Hi Rob,

The EF5 is a hydrid--input tube mated with an Op amp output. The unit was designed to pair with the HIFIman HE-500 cans--I bought them as a set. 

I appriciate your really excellent explaination of the virtues of the Bryston--you are correct, I loved my previous rig which along with the Bryston included several sets of Maggies and various dynamic speakers.

What i love about the HD800 over the HE-500s is the level of detail and high-end articulation. The HE-500s sounded a lot like plaanar speakers in their smooth mid-range, but were overly muted in the top end for my tastes (unlike the big Magnepan speakers, which have a wonderful ribbon tweeter mated to their planar panel) that drives the mid-range and bass).

Jay


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Anyone here knows how to reduce the gain on BHA-1?  I'm not referring to the dip switches...  lol.


----------



## Rob80b

hifiguy528 said:


> Anyone here knows how to reduce the gain on BHA-1?  I'm not referring to the dip switches...  lol.


 
 Two options, get Bryston to do it or add In-line attenuators from the source.


----------



## Rob80b

jaylevine said:


> Hi
> Hi Rob,
> 
> ............
> ...


 
 As a long head-fier… embarrassingly I’ve as of yet to audition any of the offerings from HiFiman or Audeze, due to time and availability….will eventually I’m sure and my time with the HD800s was rewarding but found myself reaching more often than not for the HD700s to chill out to.
 For overall musical entertainment I still turn to my Dynaudio Special 25s running off my Bryston gear, otherwise I would have most likely held onto the HD800s.


----------



## vlach

rob80b said:


> Hi Jay
> 
> Not familiar with the HIFIMAN EF5, but looks like it’s tube based…the Bryston is a neutral low noise solid state amp just like your previous Bryston gear…so it shoots straight from the hip…no embellishments..just straight amplification so the true character of any headphone/source is clearly brought to light. So if you enjoy the true personality of the HD800s the BHA-1 will just show it as it is across the frequency spectrum, no enhanced bass or reduction or increase of highs or detail…just an even handed honest portrayal of what ever musical genre you throw at it.
> Bottom line..if you were content with your previous speaker set-up _“(I used to run all bryston BP26/DAC/4BSST2 two channel)”_ then the BHA-1 will do the same for your headphone listening.




Well said. The HD800 sounds terrific with the Bryston.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I haven't heard the HD800, as it seems too clinical for me, judging from multiple revs. I may likely do the 700.
  
 I've spent a few hrs with my new HE-560, mostly on a WA6 with stock tubes and slow jazz vocals, and it sounds pretty good. Am looking forward to hearing it on my BHA-1. The 560, for anyone who is interested, has astounding staging and clarity, but isn't clinical like, say, a PS500 can be with some classical tracks.


----------



## Funkehed

I have an opposite experience with HE-560. I had a chance to try HD 800 and HE560 on my BHA-1 and compare them to my balanced LCD-2 during one of the meets. I was surprised with the sound HE-560 delivers - no clarity and musicality whatsoever, if you compare them to HD800 and LCD-2.
 I might consider HD800 over LCD-2, but IMO its not worth the hustle to switch from LCD-2.
 HD800 is more dry, more airy, and very beautiful on percussion.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Interesting. As always YMMV...
 For me, 560 is just what I wanted. An LCD-2.2 at 60% the weight and not as dark. Staging/imaging is far superior with 560, with my system.


----------



## Funkehed

560 is nothing like LCD-2 in my experience. The 560's highs are very bright and dominating, the bass is deeper but not so controlled. I can't say anything about stage, as I have hard time paying attention to it even in AC systems.
 I have a suspicion that BHA-1 does not like phones with such signature. I was disappointed to feed ATH-3000ANV with it.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Treble is not dominant on 560, to my ears. It's there, but it demands very high quality lossless to sound its best. That's on WA6 so far. Will try to listen on BHA-1 later this week.
  
 cheers,


----------



## Funkehed

They guy who brought HD800 and HE-560 also fed them from WA6. HE-560 was fine in his rig, but still worse than HD-800 to my ears. Not so detailed. And when I brought 560 to my rig, i could not listen to half of my reference songs. Treble was just shouting.
 The guy ended up selling HD800 and leaving HE-560, though. 
 I wanted to find warmer and brighter phones to soften Bryston sound when I was shopping for phones, but apparently haven't found anything which could provide some warmth with keeping the details. So I went with "guaranteed choice" of LCD-2. I was not so satisfied in Audeze, until I had a chance to compare them to other phones on the meet. HD800 were the only ones which can match LCD-2 in my Bryston rig. I'm waiting to a next local meet to revisit those brighter phones as I am still looking for warmer sound with Bryston.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I wouldn't make quick assessments with planars, especially at a meet. Too brief, imo.
 Will try it on BHA-1 this pm.
 The LCD-2.2 is a fine HP, no doubt about that. For large-scale classical pieces, however, it's not ideal. Too bass-centric.


----------



## Rdrcr

Anyone tried the HE-6 with the BHA-1?
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

No, but the 560 sounds divine on BHA-1 (see my post in the 560 thread).
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/711824/hifiman-he-560-impressions-discussion-thread/13110#post_11614397
  
 My reaction with 560 + BHA-1 SE:


----------



## mousike

Guys, give Audience SE power cord + interconnects, SRA VR Series ISOBase, and Hifi Tuning Supreme fuse a shot at with the BHA-1. The net result balances the LCD-3 nicely and here is a quick pic of the combo...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

What do you mean by "balances the LCD-3 nicely"?
  
 Bal out is very good on BHA-1.


----------



## mousike

Simply a good match


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mousike said:


> Simply a good match


 

 Absolutely.


----------



## longbowbbs

mousike said:


> Guys, give Audience SE power cord + interconnects, SRA VR Series ISOBase, and Hifi Tuning Supreme fuse a shot at with the BHA-1. The net result balances the LCD-3 nicely and here is a quick pic of the combo...




Love the Ultra SS's under your Berkley!


----------



## mousike

Thanks~ 
  
 I have HRS Damping Plates on top of it as well...the Berkeley is renowned as a converter but its not in a very solid case. These little tweaks helps to bring down the noise level further. 
  
 The BHA-1 has been ON since I have it and its performing very well with ARC Ref CD9 as a source but I am also toying with the idea of trying out Decware Zen Taboo MkIII with VCaps and UFO Widebandwith transformers included. Not sure if will play well with my source and headphones. If it works out I may keep both amps for a different flavor in SS and tubes.
  
Thoughts?
  
Cheers!


----------



## James Tanner

*Hi James,

 I thought I'd take the time to tell you I received my BHA-1 and am blown away. The build quality is truly excellent, switches and volume pot feel fantastic. Turns out the balanced question was semi irrelevant because this thing has made my HD800 scale up hugely, plugged in single ended. It's like I'm hearing my music for the first time all over again (which of course is sacred).

 Please pass my compliments to the entire Bryston team, you folks are doing really fantastic work.

 Ian*


----------



## Amish

It's a pretty big jump when going balanced over SE with the Bryston. Once I tried balanced cables I could never go back to SE.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Balanced is nice on the BHA. But it's not gonna make an average HP sound great. Much depends on the gear upstream, and on how loudly one listens to music. Let's not under-rate the SE output. But more choice is better than none, and that is where BHA really outshines the competition, apart from its sonic excellence.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

james tanner said:


> *Hi James,
> 
> 
> I thought I'd take the time to tell you I received my BHA-1 and am blown away. The build quality is truly excellent, switches and volume pot feel fantastic. Turns out the balanced question was semi irrelevant because this thing has made my HD800 scale up hugely, plugged in single ended. It's like I'm hearing my music for the first time all over again (which of course is sacred).
> ...




+10.


----------



## ziggysp2000

Oh I may very well end up with a balanced cable, looking at Cardas Clear Light terminated in 4 pin XLR potentially.... but I'm in no rush. I'll let this joy of increased sound die off before I do it again!!
  
 Having said that I do not need more volume, so if if I become convinced there's no other significant sonic improvement (to justify an extra $500), maybe not.
  
 I'd be buying on blind faith. Some people say there's an improvement, others say there isn't. Makes it tough.


----------



## Amish

canadianmaestro said:


> Balanced is nice on the BHA. But it's not gonna make an average HP sound great. Much depends on the gear upstream, and on how loudly one listens to music. Let's not under-rate the SE output. But more choice is better than none, and that is where BHA really outshines the competition, apart from its sonic excellence.


 
 Agreed. If I'm listening to my Grado's then I have to use SE and the Grado's sound amazing on this amp. I have to admit I have not been a big fan of my 325's which i have owned for 4 years now but paired with the Bryston they are wonderful.
  
 Of course I'm normally sporting the LCD-2's balanced though.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I had my PS-500 stock cable retermed to balanced 4-pin Neutrik a while ago, by Grado Canada. It made a small improvement in imaging, but not by that much, and seemed to be track-dependent. It didn't hurt it, though, and I would still recommend bal to Grado users of higher models like the 500, esp when paired with BHA. It's cheap to reterm the amp end of a cable, rather than spending hundreds on a new cable altogether. About $50 materials and labour, from a qualified tech.

Cheers


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ziggysp2000 said:


> Oh I may very well end up with a balanced cable, looking at Cardas Clear Light terminated in 4 pin XLR potentially.... but I'm in no rush. I'll let this joy of increased sound die off before I do it again!!




This article might make your decision a bit easier. Basically, a Cardas Clear cable made no diff to HD650 SQ.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-cable-measurements-part-one


----------



## ziggysp2000

canadianmaestro said:


> This article might make your decision a bit easier. Basically, a Cardas Clear cable made no diff to HD650 SQ.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-cable-measurements-part-one


 
 Yeah, well this is it right? Negligible differences. I just wish I knew of a tech here who could re-terminate my cable... I am not familiar with one. I know the HD800 stock cable already has 2 ground wires anyways, they are just both attached to the sleeve. Would be easy... I'll look around. For $50 the test is worthwhile....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Make sure the tech has the BHA pin diagram. Eliminates any potential boo-boo.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/560499/new-headphone-amplifier-from-bryston/1455#post_10722803


----------



## ziggysp2000

Yeah, I've called around to various shops, no one can / will do that here.
  
 I live in a very barren audiophile landscape.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

An electrophysiology or elect engineering lab at your local university should be able to do this. Soldering skills, mostly. Most of these labs often make their own gear incl amplifiers and electrode assemblies.


----------



## Rob80b

ziggysp2000 said:


> Yeah, I've called around to various shops, no one can / will do that here.
> 
> I live in a very barren audiophile landscape.


 

  
 Seriously…..order yourself a Neutrik male 4 pin XLR if not available locally, preferably black and take along this diagram

  
 to any electronic repair shop or a friend with any soldering experience.
  
 Even better order a male and female 4 pin XLRs and leave a foot or more attached to the ¼” jack and have that re-soldered to the female XLR so you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## ziggysp2000

ziggysp2000 said:


> Yeah, I've called around to various shops, no one can / will do that here.
> 
> I live in a very barren audiophile landscape.


 
 Correction, after a dozen phone calls and leads, found a place that will do it, and when I asked the question they knew exactly what I was talking about (most didn't).
  
 Yey.


----------



## ziggysp2000

rob80b said:


> Seriously…..order yourself a Neutrik male 4 pin XLR if not available locally, preferably black and take along this diagram
> 
> 
> to any electronic repair shop or a friend with any soldering experience.
> ...


 
 That last part is a really good idea...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

It is customary as polite civil Canucks, to thank one's benefactor (Rob80b) for sound advice.
. .


----------



## ziggysp2000

canadianmaestro said:


> It is customary as polite civil Canucks, to thank one's benefactor (Rob80b) for sound advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 lol....Yes, of course. Thank you!


----------



## makan

Hi there, I have had a look at this thread but can't seem to find an answer to my question.  I have had the BHA-1 for a couple of months running single ended input from the schiit bifrost and using mostly balanced out on the LCD-3s.  I am wondering all things equal, is there a sonic benefit to using balanced inputs into the BHA-1?  If so, what are those benefits.  I am happy with the current setup...for now.  I understand that the BHA-1 converts the input into single-ended anyway before outputing balanced.  I am not terribly well-versed in the balanced vs single-ended world.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ziggysp2000

makan said:


> Hi there, I have had a look at this thread but can't seem to find an answer to my question.  I have had the BHA-1 for a couple of months running single ended input from the schiit bifrost and using mostly balanced out on the LCD-3s.  I am wondering all things equal, is there a sonic benefit to using balanced inputs into the BHA-1?  If so, what are those benefits.  I am happy with the current setup...for now.  I understand that the BHA-1 converts the input into single-ended anyway before outputing balanced.  I am not terribly well-versed in the balanced vs single-ended world.  Thanks in advance.


 
 I struggled with this question for a long time! Still do not have a very clear sense of it, but I know this: Some people will claim you're an idiot for running anything less than full balanced from source to cans. Others, many of which I trust and maybe even Bryston themselves, depending how you interpret their responses, would tell you there isn't much difference. They may not even be such a huge difference running single ended to the headphones (other than the obvious voltage swing / increased gain). The one thing I am very clear on, it has been a super frustrating question. I fear the only way to know...is to try it. On semi blind faith.
  
 The good news is you can be happy the amp is fantastic regardless


----------



## makan

ziggysp2000 said:


> I struggled with this question for a long time! Still do not have a very clear sense of it, but I know this: Some people will claim you're an idiot for running anything less than full balanced from source to cans. Others, many of which I trust and maybe even Bryston themselves, depending how you interpret their responses, would tell you there isn't much difference. They may not even be such a huge difference running single ended to the headphones (other than the obvious voltage swing / increased gain). The one thing I am very clear on, it has been a super frustrating question. I fear the only way to know...is to try it. On semi blind faith.
> 
> The good news is you can be happy the amp is fantastic regardless


 
 You're right about that.  I am happy with the amp....just wanted to see if I can be happier.  The matching bryston bda-1 or 2 is out of reach.  I am thinking of a more affordable balanced dac to try out...any suggestions out there?  Of course, it would not be fair to compare that DAC to the bifrost, but I supposed if a DAC had both single end and balanced, then you can do an A/B...anyway. hoping to see if there is anyone out there with suggestions for a balanced DAC and if balanced has benefits?


----------



## ziggysp2000

makan said:


> You're right about that.  I am happy with the amp....just wanted to see if I can be happier.  The matching bryston bda-1 or 2 is out of reach.  I am thinking of a more affordable balanced dac to try out...any suggestions out there?  Of course, it would not be fair to compare that DAC to the bifrost, but I supposed if a DAC had both single end and balanced, then you can do an A/B...anyway. hoping to see if there is anyone out there with suggestions for a balanced DAC and if balanced has benefits?


 
 Well Gungir is on my radar, but not many others. Im so happy with my little Concero I have little appetite to get a new DAC. You can often get one of the BDA's on CAM for a reasonable price (in the case of BDA-1, less than $1000.)
  
 If ever I try it, I'll let you know.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

makan said:


> hoping to see if there is anyone out there with suggestions for a balanced DAC and if balanced has benefits?


 
  
 Not sure if having a balanced DAC output is worthwhile. Sure, has benefits. i use it for headphones, feeding BHA-1. Not a huge difference. So my advice: Don't obsess over it.
  
 As for an affordable balanced DAC with SE as well? Maybe the Yulong D200?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

This link provides some info on balanced configurations. There's some salesmanship in this, so read with some salt. Otherwise, the *FAQ section* halfway down the page is concise and potentially useful. As with all audio, YMMV...
  
 http://www.headphone.com/pages/balanced-headphones-guide


----------



## WilCox

makan said:


> Hi there, I have had a look at this thread but can't seem to find an answer to my question.  I have had the BHA-1 for a couple of months running single ended input from the schiit bifrost and using mostly balanced out on the LCD-3s.  I am wondering all things equal, is there a sonic benefit to using balanced inputs into the BHA-1?  If so, what are those benefits.  I am happy with the current setup...for now.  I understand that the BHA-1 converts the input into single-ended anyway before outputing balanced.  I am not terribly well-versed in the balanced vs single-ended world.  Thanks in advance.




From my perspective there would be no sonic benefits from going balanced into the BHA-1 since, as you say, it's converted to single-ended any way. My BDA-2 sounds the same driving the BHA-1 either way. I currently own a Bifrost and formerly owned a Gungnir. My advise is to just enjoy your Bifrost. The Gungnir is a slight bit better, but the Bifrost is nearly as good. A worthwhile upgrade wound be the Yggdrasil.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

That's incorrect -- BHA-1 does not convert bal inputs to SE before doing bal output. Why on earth would any engineer (let alone Bryston!) design an amp to do that?? A double conversion adds distortion.


----------



## WilCox

canadianmaestro said:


> That's incorrect -- BHA-1 does not convert bal inputs to SE. Why on earth would any engineer (let alone Bryston!) design an amp to do that??




It's totally true. Take a look at the schematic that comes with the amp. You can also download it from the Bryston website (it's at the end of the user manual, I believe). This has been discussed many times earlier in this thread. Don't worry though. It's still a superb amp and my reference.


----------



## makan

wilcox said:


> From my perspective there would be no sonic benefits from going balanced into the BHA-1 since, as you say, it's converted to single-ended any way. My BDA-2 sounds the same driving the BHA-1 either way. I currently own a Bifrost and formerly owned a Gungnir. My advise is to just enjoy your Bifrost. The Gungnir is a slight bit better, but the Bifrost is nearly as good. A worthwhile upgrade wound be the Yggdrasil.


 

 Thanks for the advice.  I just upgraded to the uber Bifrost...and am looking at the Gungnir...wondering why you ended up selling the gungnir and keeping the bifrost.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Hmmm....very interesting.
  
 It is indeed a great amp. Just surprised why a double conversion was implemented. Oh well, I defer to Bryston's know-how, they obviously have a great track record.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

@cqtl:
  
 Toronto? I was just there last few weeks. My old stomping ground! Is Bay-Bloor Radio still open?


----------



## WilCox

makan said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I just upgraded to the uber Bifrost...and am looking at the Gungnir...wondering why you ended up selling the gungnir and keeping the bifrost.




With the BDA-2, the Gugnir was redundant. My Bifrost Uber feeds my Valhalla 2 in another location. An excellent combo for Sennheisers.


----------



## ziggysp2000

wilcox said:


> It's totally true. Take a look at the schematic that comes with the amp. You can also download it from the Bryston website (it's at the end of the user manual, I believe). This has been discussed many times earlier in this thread. Don't worry though. It's still a superb amp and my reference.


 
 I've read that many times too CanadianMaestro, doesn't seem in question... though, as many skills as I have, electrical engineering clearly isn't one of them. It is dual mono, but the sense seems to be that the two signals are signal ended through the amp's circuitry. That said that thing is shockingly drop dead silent, and clean sounding, which again reinforces my thought that balanced isn't all some people crack it up to be


----------



## makan

canadianmaestro said:


> @cqtl:
> 
> Toronto? I was just there last few weeks. My old stomping ground! Is Bay-Bloor Radio still open?


 

 Bay Bloor still going strong and one of the only few places that will let you have a 30 day no-nonsense money back for headphones.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ziggysp2000 said:


> That said that thing is shockingly drop dead silent, and clean sounding, which again reinforces my thought that balanced isn't all some people crack it up to be


 
  
 Studio engineers use balanced cabling mostly for their common mode noise rejection and higher voltage swings,  advantageous over fairly long cable distances.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

makan said:


> Bay Bloor still going strong and one of the only few places that will let you have a 30 day no-nonsense money back for headphones.


 

 Yeah, but the HST is back-breaking with hi-end gear...


----------



## ziggysp2000

canadianmaestro said:


> Studio engineers use balanced cabling mostly for their common mode noise rejection and higher voltage swings,  advantageous over fairly long cable distances.


 
 Yeah, that also seems to be an uncontested point.... and the physics make very clear sense.


----------



## ziggysp2000

canadianmaestro said:


> Yeah, but the HST is back-breaking with hi-end gear...


 
 Is it ever.... I check out BBR website occasionally, sometimes they have sales. That said their prices are hardly cheap in comparison to other sources, though I'd love to have them around just to audition.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

makan said:


> Bay Bloor still going strong and one of the only few places that will let you have a 30 day no-nonsense money back for headphones.


 

 I haven't been there in ages. Last time I browsed, they had a good selection of Tivoli gear is what I remembered. But that was long before my hi-end audiophoolery.....didn't know one end of a tonearm from the other


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Has anyone here compared BHA-1 with any Cavalli headamps? Curious.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
  
 I wrote this a while ago but it may help.
  

*Is Your System Out Of Balance?*​  
One question which keeps coming up over and over is the controversy regarding audio components being "fully balanced" versus what is sometimes referred to as "balanced converting to single ended" at the input of the electronic component (preamp, electronic crossover, amplifier etc). The correct term for this balanced converting to single ended is more accurately referred to as "differential amplifier balancing"  
 
Popular mythology has seen fit to 'bless' the concept of 'fully-balanced' (meaning of course, two completely separate signal paths through a component, with its attendant doubling of parts cost and complexity, and halving of reliability). This approach completely misses the point, which is, of course, to eliminate hum and noise picked up by the audio cables feeding the component.  
 
The reason for this is that a differential amplifier, and this is -REALLY IMPORTANT- *‘rejects any common-mode noise’* which appears at its input, by a factor equal to its common-mode rejection ratio, (normally over 1000:1). A 'fully-balanced' circuit has a common-mode rejection ratio of precisely zero, since all signal, common-mode or not, is simply amplified and passed along via the two signal paths. It then remains up to the following component to attempt to reject that amplified noise, if it has a differential amplifier.  
 
Thus, fully-balanced circuitry is subject to passing along any noise which might be picked up on all the cables. Then it hits the final component in the system, usually the power amp, where the differential amplifier at its input is left to deal with the sum total of the common mode noise in the signal path, (multiplied by all the gain in the system).       I don't think this is an ideal scenario. If each component, (source, preamp, electronic crossover, power amp), had its own differential amplifier input, it would cancel any common-mode noise which appeared ahead of it, rather than amplifying it.  
 
 

 james


----------



## ziggysp2000

james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I wrote this a while ago but it may help.
> 
> ... 
 Huh, that's very interesting. As I've said previously, this BHA-1 is drop dead silent even maxed out on high gain, so I'm tempted to agree with you. Clearly it is a recipe that works 
  
 Thank you sir.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nice write-up, Mr. Tanner. Thanks. It clearly *differentiates* BHA-1 from the rest of the pack.


----------



## James Tanner

*Hi,

 Have just purchased a 'new to me' BHA-1 unit to go with my Sennheisser HD800s. Prior set up was all HiFiMan rig, including their excellent EF5 Hybrid Tube amp.

 All I can say is what a revelation. While my HD800s certainly sounded wonderful with the HiFiMan EF5, they simply sing and punch and reveal so much more from the same source with the Bryston BHA-1 (source BDA-1 + Sonos service).

 Thanks!

 Jay*


----------



## James Tanner

*MEMO: To All Bryston Customers
 SUBJECT: Bryston BHA-1 Headphone Amp Review

 June 2015 

The New Bryston BHA-1 Headphone Amp / Pre Amp: A Class of Its Own

 Please see link below for full review.

El Hefe's Hi Fi Reviews: The New Bryston BHA-1 Headphone Amp / Pre Amp: A Class of Its Own*


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I agree with most of this new review just posted. BHA-1 really shines with ALL HPs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Its preamp out is underwhelming, however, on my system. Tried the pre-out to my 4B-SST2 and VA Mozart Grand SE spkrs. No go, putting it politely. That's OK, though. It's a headphone amp first and foremost, not a preamp. For that, I stick with my B100-SST!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 p.s. it's hilarious that El Hefe commented twice on his own review on that site.


----------



## rixlbg

Sorry, I got a little confused. Could you guys clarify me if that review is about one *new model* of Bryston BHA-1, a *2015* model if you will, or he is just talking about the "regular" BHA-1 compared to that *49 first units* that came out with _*NO*_ preamp output?? 
  
 I could not find differences between the unit he is reviewing and my own.
  
 Thank you for any clarification.


----------



## James Tanner

rixlbg said:


> Sorry, I got a little confused. Could you guys clarify me if that review is about one *new model* of Bryston BHA-1, a *2015* model if you will, or he is just talking about the "regular" BHA-1 compared to that *49 first units* that came out with _*NO*_ preamp output??
> 
> I could not find differences between the unit he is reviewing and my own.
> 
> Thank you for any clarification.


 
  
 Hi 
  
 Yes the first 49 did not have the Balanced outs since then all of the BHA-1's have the preouts
  
 james


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Hi James,
  
 Is Bryston ever going to have a BHA-1 with remote volume control, using existing Bryston remote? Can an existing BHA-1 be retro-fitted for remote volume -- or just too expensive/detrimental to SQ?
  
 thanks.


----------



## James Tanner

canadianmaestro said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Is Bryston ever going to have a BHA-1 with remote volume control, using existing Bryston remote? Can an existing BHA-1 be retro-fitted for remote volume -- or just too expensive/detrimental to SQ?
> 
> thanks.


 
 Hi
  
 No plans at the moment and it would have to be a different product.
  
 james


----------



## Chris J

james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I wrote this a while ago but it may help.
> 
> ...




Thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Is Bryston ever going to have a BHA-1 with remote volume control, using existing Bryston remote? Can an existing BHA-1 be retro-fitted for remote volume -- or just too expensive/detrimental to SQ?
> 
> thanks.


 

 That would be a cool feature!
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> That would be a cool feature!
> 
> Mike


 

 Unfortunately, its cost is likely prohibitive.


----------



## Funkehed

canadianmaestro said:


> Unfortunately, its cost is likely prohibitive.


 
 If you only want a volume control than it should be quite cheap - IR receiver.+ servo


----------



## CanadianMaestro

funkehed said:


> If you only want a volume control than it should be quite cheap - IR receiver.+ servo


 

 internally mounted would probably impact the noise floor -- servo motor for the knob?


----------



## Funkehed

canadianmaestro said:


> internally mounted would probably impact the noise floor -- servo motor for the knob?


 
 Actually, yes. Servo with a feedback not a great choice, as it always has to have a control PPM signal. Any other motor will do, though. The control system can be sent to deep sleep to avoid unnecessary noise. 
 So, the noise only could be "heard" during actuation.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

funkehed said:


> *So, the noise only could be "heard" during actuation.*


 

 well. that's the essence, eh? thru headphones, too. adjusting the volume while listening...
  
 A bit like having a brain surgeon with Parkinsonian tremor in his hands....(sorry) ...consequences can be very unpleasant.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

just noticed your signature...*how is the BDA-2? *
  
 Toyed with upgrading, but apparently the word (even from Bryston) was that don't bother unless you use USB or can live with very very subtle (tiny) changes from the BDA-1.


----------



## Funkehed

canadianmaestro said:


> well. that's the essence, eh? thru headphones, too. adjusting the volume while listening...
> 
> A bit like having a brain surgeon with Parkinsonian tremor in his hands....(sorry) ...consequences can be very unpleasant.


 
 I doubt that anybody would care about a potential EMI while the motor is running during the actuation. A listener would be more concerned with a comfortable volume setting than the potential noise,
  
  
 As for *DBA-2*; I didn't have a chance to compare it to anything(DAC). Missed a couple of meets where I wanted to hook it up to a CD transport to see what it's all about. Anyway I don't plan to buy a transport soon. BDA-2 + BHA-1 perfectly fit my needs at the time of purchase, haven't heard anything better so far. I have plans to find warmer headphones for the rig and try to build a speaker setup.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

funkehed said:


> As for *DBA-2*; I didn't have a chance to compare it to anything(DAC). Missed a couple of meets where I wanted to hook it up to a CD transport to see what it's all about. Anyway I don't plan to buy a transport soon. BDA-2 + BHA-1 perfectly fit my needs at the time of purchase, haven't heard anything better so far. I have plans to find warmer headphones for the rig and try to build a speaker setup.


 

 That's Ok, don't hook up a BDA-1 or other DAC for comparison......you might kick yourself  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 just enjoy da musik.


----------



## grdlow

The Schiit Yggdrasil goes pretty well with the Bryston BHA1. Listening to that combo thru the HD800 with the amp on high gain yields a very "live" sounding experience.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

grdlow said:


> The Schiit Yggdrasil goes pretty well with the Bryston BHA1. Listening to that combo thru the HD800 with the amp on high gain yields a very "live" sounding experience.


 
  
 Good tip. Will file this away.
  
 Welcome to HF. This thread is the best place for a first posting!


----------



## vlach

I notice two different variations of the internal parts & layout when I Google pictures of the BHA-1.
How do I tell which one I have without opening the unit?


----------



## ziggysp2000

grdlow said:


> The Schiit Yggdrasil goes pretty well with the Bryston BHA1. Listening to that combo thru the HD800 with the amp on high gain yields a very "live" sounding experience.


 
 Very interesting... are you using single ended or balanced interconnects / headphone cable?


----------



## ziggysp2000

vlach said:


> I notice two different variations of the internal parts & layout when I Google pictures of the BHA-1.
> How do I know which one I have without opening the unit?


 
 Very astute observation. Possibly James Tanner might clarify?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

vlach said:


> I notice two different variations of the internal parts & layout when I Google pictures of the BHA-1.
> How do I tell which one I have without opening the unit?


 
  
 It's easy enough to open it up and peek. Unplugged of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Updated transformer? Guessing....


----------



## Rob80b

vlach said:


> I notice two different variations of the internal parts & layout when I Google pictures of the BHA-1.
> How do I tell which one I have without opening the unit?


 
 Top one is one of the pre-production prototype units...the bottom one was the final consumer release...also the XLR inputs were changed from male to female...good thing.


----------



## vlach

rob80b said:


> Top one is one of the pre-production prototype units...the bottom one was the final consumer release...also the XLR inputs were changed from male to female...good thing.




Ha...never paid attention to the XLR inputs, that's a good way to remember which is which. Thanks for the info Rob!!


----------



## grdlow

ziggysp2000 said:


> Very interesting... are you using single ended or balanced interconnects / headphone cable?


 
 Hi there, I'm running it fully balanced throughout. Using Oyaide Tunami Terzo XX v2 interconnects and Cardas Clear headphone cables.


----------



## ziggysp2000

rob80b said:


> Top one is one of the pre-production prototype units...the bottom one was the final consumer release...also the XLR inputs were changed from male to female...good thing.


 
 Haha, after I was laying in bed, I thought to myself "It's probably the pre XLR out model vs the current updated.... Right on.


----------



## ziggysp2000

grdlow said:


> Hi there, I'm running it fully balanced throughout. Using Oyaide Tunami Terzo XX v2 interconnects and Cardas Clear headphone cables.


 
 Very nice...


----------



## Rob80b

ziggysp2000 said:


> Haha, after I was laying in bed, I thought to myself "It's probably the pre XLR out model vs the current updated.... Right on.


 
 Actually the non pre-out, (first release) and the current one are the same, except for the pre-outs which were added shortly after the initial release.
  


james tanner said:


> *MEMO: To all Bryston Dealers/Distributors
> SUBJECT: Bryston BHA Headphone Amplifier*
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 The originally prototype displayed at CES did have the larger capacitors but the BHA-1 was once again redesigned prior to release.

  
 You can check out the original development here.
http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=91385.0


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I wonder what's the total capacitance of BHA? It must be comparable to something like the BP17 or BP26?


----------



## WilCox

canadianmaestro said:


> I wonder what's the total capacitance of BHA? It must be comparable to something like the BP17 or BP26?


 
 Looks like 46,200 uF total for the amplifier rails in the newer design.  12 caps 3,300 uF caps on the main amp board and two on the power supply board.  For the production release, Bryston has chosen to locate the caps around each amp module for lower noise rejection -- a good design practice.


----------



## Rob80b

An even earlier prototype with designer Stuart Taylor.
  

  
 Bryston Factory Tour.
http://www.soundstageglobal.com/index.php/company-tours/bryston-august-18-2011/172-design-and-engineering


----------



## CanadianMaestro

wilcox said:


> Looks like 46,200 uF total for the amplifier rails in the newer design.  12 caps 3,300 uF caps on the main amp board and two on the power supply board.  For the production release, Bryston has chosen to locate the caps around each amp module for lower noise rejection -- a good design practice.


 

 Thanks for this. Where did you find these specs?
  
 Bryston does power supplies and internal noise reduction very well.


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> Thanks for this. Where did you find these specs?
> 
> Bryston does power supplies and internal noise reduction very well.


 
 Not to speak for WilCox but schematics are on page 10 of the manual.
http://bryston.com/PDF/Manuals/300028%5BBHA1%5D.pdf


----------



## Rob80b

wilcox said:


> .................





> For the production release, Bryston has chosen to locate the caps around each amp module for lower noise rejection -- a good design practice.


 
  
 I actually preferred the BHA-1 as a pre-amp over my Bryston BP25P with the MPS-1 power supply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=121595.0


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> I actually preferred the BHA-1 as a pre-amp over my Bryston BP25P with the MPS-1 power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's really saying a lot. I tried BHA once, driving my 4Bsquared and VA Mozarts. Not good. But that's compared to my B100 (BP16 preamp section). Oh well,...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> Not to speak for WilCox but schematics are on page 10 of the manual.
> http://bryston.com/PDF/Manuals/300028%5BBHA1%5D.pdf


 

 Ahhh...should have known...the manual. Thanks. Always a neglected resource in my household...unless something goes wrong of course.


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> That's really saying a lot. I tried BHA once, driving my 4Bsquared and VA Mozarts. Not good. But that's compared to my B100 (BP16 preamp section). Oh well,...


 
 Interesting…in my case the with the 4BSST driving my Dynaudio Special 25s  the BHA-1 added a lot more depth and width to the sound stage with an even smoother, airier and more detailed  top end over the BP25P.


----------



## vlach

rob80b said:


> Interesting…in my case the with the 4BSST driving my Dynaudio Special 25s  the BHA-1 added a lot more depth and width to the sound stage with an even smoother, airier and more detailed  top end over the BP25P.




Hmm...very interesting indeed. Reading this makes me want to get balanced cables and connect the BHA-1 to my Parasound A21 for a direct comparison against my Conrad Johnson ET3 preamp.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> Interesting…in my case the with the 4BSST driving my Dynaudio Special 25s  the BHA-1 added a lot more depth and width to the sound stage with an even smoother, airier and more detailed  top end over the BP25P.


 

 I'm going single-ended to my speakers. Could be a reason for difference in our experiences.


----------



## vlach

canadianmaestro said:


> That's really saying a lot. I tried BHA once, driving my 4Bsquared and VA Mozarts. Not good. But that's compared to my B100 (BP16 preamp section). Oh well,...




So now the question is how would the BHA-1 compare to the BP26 as a preamp.

Then again, as I read through older posts on Audiocircle, James from Bryston (around 2011-2012 timeframe) confirmed the BP6, 16 & 26 all share the same gain stages and the differences are not 'performance' based but rather 'application' based, ie. Connectivity/features/remote, etc.

So far we have CanadianMaestro preferring the B100 (BP16 based) over the BHA-1 and Rob80b preferring the BHA-1 over the BP25.

I guess this all makes sense and both would be correct (somewhat by triangulation) if the BP26 is superior to the BP25. Am I making sense?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

vlach said:


> So now the question is how would the BHA-1 compare to the BP26 as a preamp.
> 
> Then again, as I read through older posts on Audiocircle, James from Bryston (around 2011-2012 timeframe) confirmed the BP6, 16 & 26 all share the same gain stages and the differences are not 'performance' based but rather 'application' based, ie. Connectivity/features/remote, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Audio perception is never linear, like "if A>B, and B>C, then A>C". As JT said, it's based on "application", not performance.
  
 For 2-ch audio, I wouldn't use BHA-1 as a stand-alone preamp driving floor speakers or feeding a poweramp. Just me, I guess.


----------



## vlach

canadianmaestro said:


> Audio perception is never linear, like "if A>B, and B>C, then A>C". As JT said, it's based on "application", not performance.
> 
> For 2-ch audio, I wouldn't use BHA-1 as a stand-alone preamp driving floor speakers or feeding a poweramp. Just me, I guess.




I agree regarding the audio perception, and let's face it, the subjectivity factor is quite high in audio. 
This is especially true when 2 respected members such as yourself and Rob80b have literally opposing views/experiences with the BHA-1 driving power amps.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Flattery will get you everywhere....
  
 Probably our speakers respond to BHA differently.
 Vive la difference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (Rob loves his HD700, I hated it when I auditioned it. Too bright to my ears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Rob80b

canadianmaestro said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere....
> 
> Probably our speakers respond to BHA differently.
> Vive la difference.
> ...


 

 The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same things.. as I drink my Guinness.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rob80b said:


> The world would be a very boring place if we all liked the same things.. as I drink my Guinness.


 
  
 Heineken...


----------



## vlach

canadianmaestro said:


> Heineken...


 
  
  
 Becks


----------



## CanadianMaestro

vlach said:


> Becks


 
 +1 on Becks...and Guinness (sometimes)
  
 BHA-1 + BDP/BDA + *one (all?) of the following* = OMG-1 topple over


----------



## Armaegis

So I've never heard the BHA... but I *have* been running my headphones directly off the speaker taps of a 4B and 3B


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> So I've never heard the BHA... but I *have* been running my headphones directly off the speaker taps of a 4B and 3B


 

 Which headphones and isn't this a bit overkill?


----------



## Armaegis

I'm one of those nuts with an HE-6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I've also used a Sennheiser HD650 and HD25 (w/600 ohm drivers)


----------



## Rdrcr

armaegis said:


> I'm one of those nuts with an HE-6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm sure the BHA-1 doesn't have the ooomph to drive the HE-6 properly but, I'd love to get your opinion of the pairing.  Too bad you don't have one.  : (
  
 I am still trying to decide on my next headphone.
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

I might be able to trade for a 2B soon... I guess I'll eventually work my way *down* to the BHA


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> I might be able to trade for a 2B soon... I guess I'll eventually work my way *down* to the BHA


 

 Or start with a BHA. You may be surprised.


----------



## Armaegis

Are you suggesting that I simply jump to the logical conclusion instead of trying every product in between? Geez man, where's your rampant sense of gluttonous consumerism?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> Are you suggesting that I simply jump to the logical conclusion instead of trying every product in between? Geez man, *where's your rampant sense of gluttonous consumerism*?


 
 It's reserved by my limited bank acct.


----------



## Armaegis

The combined cost of my used Bryston power amps is less than the cost of a used BHA-1...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

a used BHA-1 sometimes sells for $800CAD.


----------



## DDDamian

Great beer thread! Hey, do you guys listen to headphones by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sooooooo, tell me about dynamics, impact and just plain ooooomph. My Gustard H-10 is too damn polite and I feel like a little more SS......


----------



## ziggysp2000

canadianmaestro said:


> a used BHA-1 sometimes sells for $800CAD.


 
  
 $800?!?! I'd get a second one for that price 


dddamian said:


> Great beer thread! Hey, do you guys listen to headphones by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Impact and just plain ooomph? ....we are still talking about sound...right?
  
 BHA does dynamics exceptionally well to my hear. For oomph, well, it definitely gave my HD800 far more of that too.


----------



## Rob80b

rdrcr said:


> I'm sure the BHA-1 doesn't have the ooomph to drive the HE-6 properly but...................
> 
> Mike


 
 Yes and no....the BHA-1 should be sufficient to drive HE-6s…but ..it will depend on the output of your source..I'm using the balanced outs from my Bryston BCD-1…and if your phones are using the balanced outputs there should be no problem driving difficult phones as I did with my AKGs K501s, K701s(balanced) and K712 were between 9 and 10 o’clock…but with a single ended source such as my AVP there was just not enough juice and the volume was moderate when maxed out watching movies.

  


armaegis said:


> I might be able to trade for a 2B soon... I guess I'll eventually work my way *down* to the BHA


 
 And that’s where the 2BLP pro came in…run from the balanced output of the BHA-1 I had my cake and ate it too. : )

  
 I’m down to only my HD700s and AKG K550s so the 2BLP pro is used mainly for driving the surrounds.


----------



## DDDamian

ziggysp2000 said:


> $800?!?! I'd get a second one for that price
> 
> Impact and just plain ooomph? ....we are still talking about sound...right?
> 
> BHA does dynamics exceptionally well to my hear. For oomph, well, it definitely gave my HD800 far more of that too.


 
  
 Geez - so would I. Anyone in Canuckistan want to make that offer? 
  
 Here's my dilemna: I love my tube amps but want to give fully balanced a go. My DAC has balanced outs, and my only current SS desktop has balanced in but only SE out. It's also just way too warm for my liking with the HD-650 and LCD2.2, although it sounds good with the HD-800.
  
 I'm looking for fully-balanced SS with enough balls to drive both my planars and my high-impedance cans. But I don't want sedate or polite or overly-warm like the Gustard. I want great musicality with a punchy bass and lively highs when called for. The BHA-1 seems to tick these boxes but I wanted to get Head-Fi opinions before I pull the trigger. I don't want meh or yawn.
  
 The above cans are basically the ones I use the most. Enlighten me.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> I'm looking for fully-balanced SS with enough balls to drive both my planars and my high-impedance cans. But I don't want sedate or polite or overly-warm like the Gustard. I want great musicality with a punchy bass and lively highs when called for. The BHA-1 seems to tick these boxes but I wanted to get Head-Fi opinions before I pull the trigger. I don't want meh or yawn.
> 
> The above cans are basically the ones I use the most. Enlighten me.


 
 I'm biased, but I'm sure BHA-1 bal would drive the cans you listed/own with musicality. It's not going to make a lousy track sound better or worse. No sins of commission.
  
 Nobody yawns on a Bryston thread like this one


----------



## Armaegis

Hey guys, I might have a problem with this whole Bryston thing...
  
  

 from top to bottom:
 2B LP pro
 3B
 4B


----------



## CanadianMaestro

"Moderation is a fatal thing. Nothing succeeds like excess"
 -- Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Armaegis

rob80b said:


> And that’s where the 2BLP pro came in…run from the balanced output of the BHA-1 I had my cake and ate it too. : )


 
  
 I am actually running my HE-6 off the speaker taps at the back instead of the headphone jack.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

what's the difference in SQ, taps vs. jack?
  
 Do you get a bigger V swing out thru the taps (sound more like balanced?) than thru the HP jack?


----------



## Armaegis

The speaker taps have an immediately noticeable improved grip over the low end (with my HE-6).


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> The speaker taps have an immediately noticeable improved grip over the low end (with my HE-6).


 

 compared to..? the jack?
 not surprised. but how's the imaging/soundstaging vs. the HP jack?


----------



## Armaegis

I've only had it since this afternoon... but the speaker taps overall feel like they have much more control/clarity.
  
 I don't want to give a total nod to the speaker taps this early on... but yeah, definitely leaning that way.


----------



## Rob80b

armaegis said:


> Hey guys, I might have a problem with this whole Bryston thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yep..,.definitely over kill…but sometimes one can never get enough..


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> I've only had it since this afternoon... but the speaker taps overall feel like they have much more control/clarity.
> 
> I don't want to give a total nod to the speaker taps this early on... but yeah, definitely leaning that way.


 

 keep the 4B. sell the rest.


----------



## Armaegis

Interestingly... for headphone use (again I've only really evaluated with my HE-6) my preference is actually 2B > 3B > 4B
  
 4B: most bass grip, but top end slightly brittle; I suspect age as this is the oldest amp and has the highest DC offset.
 3B: a bit less grip, smoother up top but still a bit hard, overall mild V shape feel to the sound (not really, but feels that way)
 2B: most balanced overall, and smoothest top end (also youngest amp of the lot)


----------



## Rob80b

armaegis said:


> Interestingly... for headphone use (again I've only really evaluated with my HE-6) my preference is actually 2B > 3B > 4B
> ........... 2B: most balanced overall, and smoothest top end (also youngest amp of the lot)


 
 ...and due to the simpler amplification stage...quieter.


----------



## Armaegis

Yeah I remember seeing a post over at Audio Circle by James Tanner that the circuit hasn't changed because it's so simple and elegant.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Yeah, I recall JT saying something to the effect that all of B's amps are the same -- the difference is in application/implementation (?).


----------



## Armaegis

canadianmaestro said:


> Yeah, I recall JT saying something to the effect that all of B's amps are the same -- the difference is in application/implementation (?).


 
  
 I'm pretty sure the SST models are different from their predecessors.
  


canadianmaestro said:


> a used BHA-1 sometimes sells for $800CAD.


 
  
 I got the 2B+3B+4B for less than that...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> I'm pretty sure the SST models are different from their predecessors.


 
Quoting James Tanner, ca. 2003:
 "All Bryston amplifiers have the same circuitry. "Fully Balanced Differential" inputs and "Fully Complementary" output stages. There is no better/best with Bryston - just choose the amount of power required".
  
(Assuming the SST's were around in 2003)


----------



## Armaegis

Oh yeah, that part I knew. I meant their overall topology; I think they didn't change too much except when they made the jump into the SST generation(s) of amps.
  
 I should check out some shops and see if there are any 4B SST2 amps that I can audition. It'd be interesting to hear the difference. The nice thing with running headphones off the speaker taps is it lets me audition amps on something familiar.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> The nice thing with running headphones off the speaker taps is it lets me audition amps on something familiar.


 
  
 Plus it removes room acoustics as a factor.
  
 Still, I will take a specialty HP amp anyday over anything like a Bryston  -SST poweramp to drive my cans.


----------



## Armaegis

Fair enough. As I mentioned earlier, I'm one of those nuts with an HE-6.


----------



## Rdrcr

rob80b said:


> Yes and no....the BHA-1 should be sufficient to drive HE-6s…but ..it will depend on the output of your source..I'm using the balanced outs from my Bryston BCD-1…and if your phones are using the balanced outputs there should be no problem driving difficult phones as I did with my AKGs K501s, K701s(balanced) and K712 were between 9 and 10 o’clock…but with a single ended source such as my AVP there was just not enough juice and the volume was moderate when maxed out watching movies.
> 
> 
> And that’s where the 2BLP pro came in…run from the balanced output of the BHA-1 I had my cake and ate it too. : )
> ...


 
  
 Good to know.  I'm currently running my BHA-1 Balanced but, my only phones are HD650's.
  
 Mike


----------



## hainss

I drive my HE-6 in the SE of the BHA-1 with a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3.
 I think the amp drive it well, but it's the only amp that I can try. I try with a Audio GD - Phoenix, but the Bryston sound is better in my opinion.  
  
 My HE-6 are new. When I compare with my HD800, it's an evidence that my HD800 is what I prefer the most. I don't know if it's because my HE-6 is not well drive...
 With HE-6, I can have a good sound at one 1 clock, with my SE output. But, I really want to try it with a XLR ended. 
  
 About the XLR vs SE on the BHA-1; I made some test with my stock cable of HD800 and my Moon Audio Black Dragon 4 pin XLR... I can't tell what the cable can do and what the balanced mode can do? I got more bass and dynamic with the Black Dragon XLR, and more clarity and definition with stock cable SE... I want both at the same time 
  
 Sorry for my english


----------



## DDDamian

hainss said:


> I drive my HE-6 in the SE of the BHA-1 with a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3.
> I think the amp drive it well, but it's the only amp that I can try. I try with a Audio GD - Phoenix, but the Bryston sound is better in my opinion.
> 
> My HE-6 are new. When I compare with my HD800, it's an evidence that my HD800 is what I prefer the most. I don't know if it's because my HE-6 is not well drive...
> ...


 
 Hi hainss - we've been talking via CAM 
  
 I'm thinking your HE-6 will show more benefit from the XLR balanced connection than your HD800's will: you get double the voltage with a strong effect on overall power. something the HE-6 needs more than the 800's do. Aside from that your observations with the 800 aren't far from what many say: more bass control and dynamics (and possibly instrument separation) which may hide a little of the other detail you're missing. That and the Black Dragon is known more for boosting low-end a bit.
  
 It all points to one thing: you need to sell me your amp (just kidding lol).


----------



## CanadianMaestro

hainss said:


> About the XLR vs SE on the BHA-1; I made some test with my stock cable of HD800 and my Moon Audio Black Dragon 4 pin XLR... I can't tell what the cable can do and what the balanced mode can do? I got more bass and dynamic with the Black Dragon XLR, and more clarity and definition with stock cable SE... I want both at the same time
> 
> Sorry for my english


 

 Tough dilemma with your Black Dragon vs. SE. Like HPs, no one cable does it all, I guess. Seems like each brings something different to the table. I would use the SE stock with classical music and genres that have a lot of stuff in the backgrd and foregrd that needs clear separation and placement. BD XLR can be used for rock, metallica, hip-hop, and whatever else has rich bass and fast transitions. Just an opinion.
  
 HiFiMan makes surprisingly good stock cables SE, as my 560 cable hasn't changed from stock. (After-market XLR cables cost a lot).


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Tough dilemma with your Black Dragon vs. SE. Like HPs, no one cable does it all, I guess. Seems like each brings something different to the table. I would use the SE stock with classical music and genres that have a lot of stuff in the backgrd and foregrd that needs clear separation and placement. BD XLR can be used for rock, metallica, hip-hop, and whatever else has rich bass and fast transitions. Just an opinion.
> 
> HiFiMan makes surprisingly good stock cables SE, as my 560 cable hasn't changed from stock. (After-market XLR cables cost a lot).


 
 The HE-400 stock coulda been made from barbed-wire lol - got a third-party right away, but I hear they're much-improved on the next-gen cans from HifiMan like your 560.
  
 You forgot to tell @hainss he needs to sell me his BHA-1


----------



## CanadianMaestro

DDD: Haven't heard the 400 on BHA-1 with stock. I guess HFMan must have listened to their customers and upgraded their stock SE. The one on 560 is darned good.
  
 If you use an adaptor on your newly acquired BD XLR, lemme know how the cable sounds with your Audeze and ....?amp?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

hainss said:


> I drive my HE-6 in the SE of the BHA-1 with a Moon Audio Silver Dragon V


 
  
 Please sell DDDamian your BHA-1 -- otherwise he will keep stalking the forums, like Damien Omen 3!


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> DDD: Haven't heard the 400 on BHA-1 with stock. I guess HFMan must have listened to their customers and upgraded their stock SE. The one on 560 is darned good.
> 
> If you use an adaptor on your newly acquired BD XLR, lemme know how the cable sounds with your Audeze and ....?amp?


 
  
  


canadianmaestro said:


> Please sell DDDamian your BHA-1 -- otherwise he will keep stalking the forums, like Damien Omen 3!


 
 Now that is one soundtrack I NEED to get   The BD XLR for the LCD2.2's you sent me is making these strange noises in the other room, haunting and chilling, until it gets that amp  I'm refusing it an adaptor, and it wants to feed....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Now that is one soundtrack I NEED to get   The BD XLR for the LCD2.2's you sent me is making these strange noises in the other room, haunting and chilling, until it gets that amp  I'm refusing it an adaptor, and it wants to feed....


 

 Gladiator soundtrack -- amazing.
  
_Idominus rex._


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Gladiator soundtrack -- amazing.
> 
> _Idominus rex._


 
 Great movie too. Omen soundtrack inbound  spooky......
  
 Any Canuck's lurking that despise their BHA-1? Gathering dust? Just bought the Eddie Current ZD? New child on the way and need money for formula? PM me or see ad on CAM


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Any Canuck's lurking that despise their BHA-1? Gathering dust? Just bought the Eddie Current ZD? New child on the way and need money for formula?


 
 Fat chance. Uh...you're not suggesting they sell their kid....?


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Fat chance. Uh...you're not suggesting they sell their kid....?


 
 Only if necessary.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine are past the sell-by date or they might have been hawked lol. A guy's gotta try. If it weren't for the HST I hate paying on purchases like these, and the fact the wifey opens the CC bills....
  
 Perhaps I'm lucky for the dearth of good audio shops around here....
  
 Edit: Peterborough's only a 40min drive from here. Maybe if I show up and throw money at them they'll make me leave with an amp


----------



## Armaegis

Can I "borrow" the BHA-1 to compare against the three other Brystons I have sitting next to me?


----------



## DDDamian

armaegis said:


> Can I "borrow" the BHA-1 to compare against the three other Brystons I have sitting next to me?


 
 Ouch baby, very ouch   (Austin Powers reference, we've barely met 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## hainss

DDDamian, bad news  I had a very good sonic experience yesterday. Last evening, my local audio store loaned me a Nordost Haimdall 2 cable for my HD800. It's better than my stock or Black Dragon. Better Soundstage, imaging, controlled power and impact, definition... I was impress.
  
 I listened very good music:
 - Very good interpretation with a great sensibility to silence : https://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/arcangelo_corelli/sonate_da_chiesa__ensemble_aurora_gatti_/
  
 - Very good rap, well produced!! : https://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/shape_of_broad_minds/craft_of_the_lost_art/
  
 - Art of blending style with success and with art of subtility: https://rateyourmusic.com/release/album/fat_freddys_drop/blackbird/
  
 - Need no words: http://www.amazon.ca/Beethoven-Complete-String-Quartets-Op/dp/B0057JWVKQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437844323&sr=8-1&keywords=beethoven+artemis
  
 It's hard for me to know what balanced mode does better than the single ended. Soundstage is less wide with my Black Dragon, power is not very well controled, Stock cable have not enough power, but good soundstage... Nordost do this all very well.
  
 My friend loan me is cd player, a Marantz SA8004. It's a way better cd player than my old Denon DCD-2560... I think it's the upgrade I'll do at this moment.
  
 I thinking to reterminated my Silver Dragon for Hifiman with a Sennheiser HD800 connector, someone know if I'll got a similar sound than the Nordost?
  
 Now my problem is: when I drop my HD800 for my HE-6 I have not as much fun with it. I lost my hope the He-6 can give me as much fun than my HD800. But it's hard to know, because HE6 is really hard to drive and I can't drive it in a balanced mode...


----------



## DDDamian

@hainss - interesting observations - thanks for sharing. Some here say the BHA-1 drives the HE6's well, others disagree.

I know with my HD800's I would prefer a BD over an SD as I already find them bright.

Maybe I'll re-term the BD I got from CanadianMaestro from the Audeze's to the HD800's.

Of course first I need that balanced amp lol.


----------



## hainss

Where you will go to do the retermination?


----------



## DDDamian

My kitchen table  And EBay for the connectors. I have some silver solder and heatshrink tubing already - must-haves for a Bottlehead fan!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> I am actually running my HE-6 off the speaker taps at the back instead of the headphone jack.


 

 How did you connect your HP directly to 2 pairs of speaker taps of your Bryston poweramp?


----------



## Armaegis

I made a banana to 4-pin XLR adapter...
 (my HE-6 is hardwired for "balanced")


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I get it now.  Does this arrangement split the stereo signal evenly between the two pairs of L/R terminals?
  
  
 Quote:


armaegis said:


> I made a banana to 4-pin XLR adapter...
> (my HE-6 is hardwired for "balanced")
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Armaegis

Well... yes, it treats each side of the headphone like a speaker. No shared ground, no crosstalk path and mumbo jumbo.
 L+ and L- go directly to the left ear
 R+ and R- go directly to the right ear
 pretty straight forward...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> Well... yes, it treats each side of the headphone like a speaker. No shared ground, no crosstalk path and mumbo jumbo.


 
 did you resolve your CanPost fiasco?


----------



## Armaegis

Nope... still waiting in limbo


----------



## CanadianMaestro

@DDDamian Congrats on your acquisition! Patience pays dividends!
 Tell all, in due time.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> @DDDamian Congrats on your acquisition! Patience pays dividends!
> Tell all, in due time.


 
 Thanks bro! Funny story:
  
 Okay so I get a response to my ad on CAM. We settle on a deal. The guy has no feedback on CAM, and suddenly wary of scammers (before I send some moola into electronic no-where land) I check his IP. It comes up as "unresolved" and one site put it somewhere off the coast of Peru lol.
  
 So I answer back with a "hey, no offense, really, but you mentioned Head-Fi, what's your nick there? Sorry to do this, just making sure you're not a Nigerian scammer".
  
 Well, he blasts me back an email within seconds, showing the amp with some nice Audeze and HD-800 cans, and mentions his Head-Fi nick is none other than (ba dum dum) @ngyu
  
 Along with stating he's not a Nigerian prince with a huge estate that needs a proxy in the West, he mentioned his nick and I recognized it right away from this very site. Authentication confirmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Another strike for the great communities both here on Head-Fi and on CAM.
  
 Sooooooooo.......woot woot! Joining the BHA-1 brethren - can't wait to give this baby a whirl on my HD650s, HD800s and LCD2.2's. I have a feeling I'm in for something special, thanks to all the guys who've paved the way and posted their thoughts here.
  
 And you Maestro! My wallet hates you lmao!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

@DDD:  That's a bit unsettling, but I'm glad that you resolved it with ngyu. Hopefully, you will get it before too long.
 Smart that you're extra cautious on these marts.
  
 Enjoy the amp!


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> @DDD:  That's a bit unsettling, but I'm glad that you resolved it with ngyu. Hopefully, you will get it before too long.
> Smart that you're extra cautious on these marts.
> 
> Enjoy the amp!


 
 Can't wait. I'll be able to put those balanced Audeze Black Dragons to use now 
  
 After the BH Mainline build this winter that's it, I'm done lol (famous last words!). Alright, unless @mikoss sells his Zana Deux lol.
  
 Damn I need a bigger desk......


----------



## ngyu

dddamian said:


> Can't wait. I'll be able to put those balanced Audeze Black Dragons to use now
> 
> After the BH Mainline build this winter that's it, I'm done lol (famous last words!). Alright, unless @mikoss sells his Zana Deux lol.
> 
> Damn I need a bigger desk......


 
 LOL you know I'm on this thread as well right? Could've just shot me a message here to confirm zero Nigerians were present.  
  
 Anyway, LOL I didn't even know that about my IP, probably work IP proxy... I work for an American company in Canada, I guess they proxy our internet to la-la land. 
  
 And cheers, got the payment, and I'll be sending the unit out so you receive it when you're back!


----------



## DDDamian

ngyu said:


> LOL you know I'm on this thread as well right? Could've just shot me a message here to confirm zero Nigerians were present.
> 
> Anyway, LOL I didn't even know that about my IP, probably work IP proxy... I work for an American company in Canada, I guess they proxy our internet to la-la land.
> 
> And cheers, got the payment, and I'll be sending the unit out so you receive it when you're back!


 
 You da' man! 
  
 As soon as I saw your nick in the email 'twas good enough for me mate!
  
 She's going to a good home, and thanks man


----------



## CanadianMaestro

DDDamian, make sure you don't try to drive two pairs of HPs out of the XLR output jacks on the front panel. No-go.
 But you can drive two pairs of HPs out of the SE output (use a Grado Y-cable). I've done it, and....whooooeeee!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

DDamian: Get in touch with Mike Pickett at Bryston. I think he can have your BHA's gain adjusted so that the volume knob can be used more fully at L-gain. My original unit was far too sensitive; couldn't go higher than 1030 o'clock on L-gain.
  
 They're in Peterborough, not too far from you. I had my gain adjusted by my dealer here, after contacting Mike to coordinate circuit diagrams with my dealer. Was done in a mere 2 hrs!


----------



## hainss

Welcome in tha club DDDamina


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> DDamian: Get in touch with Mike Pickett at Bryston. I think he can have your BHA's gain adjusted so that the volume knob can be used more fully at L-gain. My original unit was far too sensitive; couldn't go higher than 1030 o'clock on L-gain.
> 
> They're in Peterborough, not too far from you. I had my gain adjusted by my dealer here, after contacting Mike to coordinate circuit diagrams with my dealer. Was done in a mere 2 hrs!


 
 Guess'm what my friend? The mod has been done on this unit already by Bryston! I have no interest in plugging IEM's into it, but by all accounts here it will still drive my planars well and give more usable range. Win'!!


----------



## DDDamian

hainss said:


> Welcome in tha club DDDamina


 
 Cheers hainss! For background folks, @hainss almost parted with his, but just.......couldn't........
  
 All good my friend, and thanks! Like a smitten kitten I am


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Cheers hainss! For background folks, @hainss almost parted with his, but just.......couldn't........


 

 The incentive to part just wasn't there....


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> The incentive to part just wasn't there....


 
 Like almost jack-booting down his door and cramming $$$ down his throat wasn't incentive??? Sheeeeeesh you Bryston peeps!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Like almost jack-booting down his door and cramming $$$ down his throat wasn't incentive??? Sheeeeeesh you Bryston peeps!


 

 More subtle persuasion is sometimes appropriate....


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> DDDamian, make sure you don't try to drive two pairs of HPs out of the XLR output jacks on the front panel. No-go.
> But you can drive two pairs of HPs out of the SE output (use a Grado Y-cable). I've done it, and....whooooeeee!


 
 Curious as to why shouldn't you try to drive two pairs? I've powered both the HD800 and LCDX at the same time without breaking a sweat. This puppy has 6 discrete amps in it for a reason. 2 for 4pin, 2 for 3pin, and 2 for SE. The SE is the only one that shouldn't be split... FYI, the power is divided between the two HPs, whereas in balanced, the power is not divided. 
  
 I couldn't be wrong, but I'd like to think I'm not


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ngyu said:


> Curious as to why shouldn't you try to drive two pairs? I've powered both the HD800 and LCDX at the same time without breaking a sweat. This puppy has 6 discrete amps in it for a reason. 2 for 4pin, 2 for 3pin, and 2 for SE. The SE is the only one that shouldn't be split... FYI, the power is divided between the two HPs, whereas in balanced, the power is not divided.
> 
> I couldn't be wrong, but I'd like to think I'm not


 
 No, the SE can be split. It's the balanced output circuitry that should not be split to two HPs, simultaneously thru the pair of 3-pin XLRs and the one 4-pin XLR. At least That's what I've read.


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> No, the SE can be split. It's the balanced output circuitry that should not be split to two HPs, simultaneously thru the pair of 3-pin XLRs and the one 4-pin XLR. At least That's what I've read.


 
 http://bryston.com/products/power_amps/BHA-1.html - "multiple headphone drive capability"
 http://www.moon-audio.com/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier.html - "Thanks to its powerful design, the BHA-1 boasts multiple headphone drive capability. So enjoy it with an audiophile friend!"
  
 With multiple headphone outs, and it even saying 'multiple drive capability', and me personally plugging in both balanced outputs, it makes sense that all 3 headphone outs can be driven at the same time, that's the purpose of having '6 fully discrete amps'. But using a splitter will divide the power between the two headphones, and in SE, the power is already lower than balanced outs. =)
  
 I'm not saying it doesn't work, and I don't know where you read what you read, but I can guarantee you can plug multiple headphones into balanced out. and it works great.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I've emailed Mike Pickett on this and he should get back to me soon.
 Either way...it's still a magisterial amp.


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> I've emailed Mike Pickett on this and he should get back to me soon.
> Either way...it's still a magisterial amp.


 
 Great! I'd love to know too! 
  
 And totally agreed! Awesome amp.... I'm actually a little sad now that I'm parting with it...... WHAT HAVE I DONE!?!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

It's criminal...selling a BHA-1.
 You better have something better on the way.....


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> It's criminal...selling a BHA-1.
> You better have something better on the way.....


 
 i know i know.. hahaha.. spontaneous move. Oppo HA-1! More of a sideways upgrade.... the screen, the features, the wide soundstage.....


----------



## Armaegis

ngyu said:


> i know i know.. hahaha.. spontaneous move. Oppo HA-1! More of a sideways upgrade.... the screen, the features, the wide soundstage.....


 
  
 I loved the features and UI on that thing. The sound...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

canadianmaestro said:


> I've emailed Mike Pickett on this and he should get back to me soon.
> Either way...it's still a magisterial amp.


 
  
 Mike says it's fine to run two HPs across bal circuit -- they're in parallel, and there may be level (volume) discreps, but no damage to the amp.


----------



## ngyu

armaegis said:


> I loved the features and UI on that thing. The sound...


 
  
 you've heard it? from all the reviews i've read, i hear it pairs well with the HD800. I'm not a bass-head, and do like a more analytical sound. 
  


canadianmaestro said:


> Mike says it's fine to run two HPs across bal circuit -- they're in parallel, and there may be level (volume) discreps, but no damage to the amp.


 
  
 yep, thats what I thought!


----------



## Armaegis

ngyu said:


> you've heard it? from all the reviews i've read, i hear it pairs well with the HD800. I'm not a bass-head, and do like a more analytical sound.


 
  
 This is my mini-review (probably the most discussion I've ever had on a review since I'm negative):
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-ha-1-integrated-headphone-dac-and-amplifier/reviews/12944
  
 Oh goodness, the HD800 would be one of the last headphones I'd pair with the HA-1. No wait I take that back, I wouldn't do Grados or Beyers either.
  
 But hey, I'm just one voice in a sea of many.


----------



## ngyu

armaegis said:


> This is my mini-review (probably the most discussion I've ever had on a review since I'm negative):
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-ha-1-integrated-headphone-dac-and-amplifier/reviews/12944
> 
> Oh goodness, the HD800 would be one of the last headphones I'd pair with the HA-1. No wait I take that back, I wouldn't do Grados or Beyers either.
> ...


 
 LOL yup just found it and read it. But you were powering it on a HE-6, quite a different beast from the HD800, esp with driver technology and impedance. That's too bad, cause the feature list is overflowing. I'll let you know how I feel about it. Edgy and bright? We will see! Since the Bryston is sold already, not much I can do now if its that bad. Might have to find another one......... LOL


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> This is my mini-review (probably the most discussion I've ever had on a review since I'm negative):
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/oppo-ha-1-integrated-headphone-dac-and-amplifier/reviews/12944
> 
> Oh goodness, the HD800 would be one of the last headphones I'd pair with the HA-1. No wait I take that back, I wouldn't do Grados or Beyers either.
> ...


 

 I've read that the 800 is problematic when it comes down to amp-synergy and amp-matching. Fussy HP.


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> I've read that the 800 is problematic when it comes down to amp-synergy and amp-matching. Fussy HP.


 
 Sure is. Several reviews say it pairs great with the HA-1, so we'll see. Gotta trust my own ears. But great match with the BHA-1 though, I dont think anyone can dispute that.


----------



## Armaegis

ngyu said:


> LOL yup just found it and read it. But you were powering it on a HE-6, quite a different beast from the HD800, esp with driver technology and impedance. That's too bad, cause the feature list is overflowing. I'll let you know how I feel about it. Edgy and bright? We will see! Since the Bryston is sold already, not much I can do now if its that bad. Might have to find another one......... LOL


 
  
 I tried a lot of different headphones; I found the HA-1 rather edgy with most of them.


----------



## ngyu

armaegis said:


> I tried a lot of different headphones; I found the HA-1 rather edgy with most of them.


 
 True. Again we'll see. Not that I don't believe you, I've read a few reviews saying the same thing, its just everyone has different ears and preferences. I'll see how much I like it. Worst case, I still have the Emotiva DC-1 dac/amp =)


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ngyu said:


> Sure is. Several reviews say it pairs great with the HA-1, so we'll see. Gotta trust my own ears. But great match with the BHA-1 though, I dont think anyone can dispute that.


 

 can you audition the HA-1? Better than buying then...


----------



## Armaegis

ngyu said:


> True. Again we'll see. Not that I don't believe you, I've read a few reviews saying the same thing, its just everyone has different ears and preferences.


 
  
 Absolutely. I'm just one voice amidst the rabble, and quite in the minority.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

armaegis said:


> Absolutely. I'm just one voice amidst the rabble, and quite in the minority.


 

 Noise floor needs lowering.


----------



## Armaegis

It's much easier to be an odd distortion. That stands out regardless of the noise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 (wooo so much nerdity in that line)


----------



## DDDamian

Hey!!!! No talking ngyu out of selling me his BHA-1 lol @ngyu - I'm sending a driver over now.....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Hey!!!! No talking ngyu out of selling me his BHA-1 lol @ngyu - I'm sending a driver over now.....


 

 Too early for your impressions of BHA?
 oops -- ya haven't received it yet. It's 0630 here, so brain fog...


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Too early for your impressions of BHA?
> oops -- ya haven't received it yet. It's 0630 here, so brain fog...


 
 Lol yeah. My work schedule determined that I can't play with it till Wednesday. Ngyu wanted to A/B the BHA-1 with his new Oppo, so what the heck, better he do that than have it sit at the Post Office for a few days.
  
 So if you'd all just horribly bad-mouth the BHA-1 for the next few days and pimp up the Oppo I'd be really, really grateful....... 
  
 Edit: in fact, mods, can we just lock this thread down for a few days?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Lol yeah. My work schedule determined that I can't play with it till Wednesday. Ngyu wanted to A/B the BHA-1 with his new Oppo, so what the heck, better he do that than have it sit at the Post Office for a few days.
> 
> So if you'd all just horribly bad-mouth the BHA-1 for the next few days and pimp up the Oppo I'd be really, really grateful.......


 

 Could be fatal (for you) -- after ngyu hears it A/B'ed, he may kick himself and decide to keep it..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 just kidding --- long WE comin' here.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Could be fatal (for you) -- after ngyu hears it A/B'ed, he may kick himself and decide to keep it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Longer for me waiting for it lol. I'm googling hit squads now in case the Oppo sucks 
  
 He can't back out now: I've changed my sig!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> *So if you'd all just horribly bad-mouth the BHA-1 *for the next few days and pimp up the Oppo I'd be really, really grateful.......


 
 That would be blasphemous. It would mean eternal damnation for us Brystonatholics.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> That would be blasphemous. It would mean eternal damnation for us Brystonatholics.


 
 No choice then.
  
 THIS THREAD IS CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER SHIPPING NOTICE! Please direct all posts to the Oppo HA-1 thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Edit: Pastel-birdy-thingie-avatars especially!!!!!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> THIS THREAD IS CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER SHIPPING NOTICE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Better? Happy now?


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Better? Happy now?


 
 Thought-provoking. Disturbing perhaps.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Thought-provoking. Disturbing perhaps.


 

 Schizoid.


----------



## hainss

dddamian said:


> No choice then.
> 
> THIS THREAD IS CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER SHIPPING NOTICE! Please direct all posts to the Oppo HA-1 thread.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 DDDamian, I listen my HD800 out of the SE of my cd player, so I discover my Bryston is so bad, I'll sell my unit for 200$ CAN.


----------



## DDDamian

hainss said:


> DDDamian, I listen my HD800 out of the SE of my cd player, so I discover my Bryston is so bad, I'll sell my unit for 200$ CAN.


 
 Wouldn't touch that deal with a 10' pole. I hear it has electrocuted people before, especially through HD-800's. That and melts brains out ears!
  
 ...........thanks man!!!!!..........


----------



## ngyu

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL you guys are hilarious. Nah, payment received, can't back out now. But mucho thanks to DDDamian to giving me the time to A/B and now proceed to kick myself. jks. 
  
 In all seriousness though, spent a bit of time A/Bing different systems. I'm coming from an Emotiva DC-1 as dac for my BHA-1, to the Oppo HA-1. Here are my impressions:
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Emotiva DC-1 -> XLR -> Bryston BHA-1:*
 Well this setup I've been used to and what I will be using as reference. The DC-1 is a warmer DAC for sure, compared to my previous Schiit Uberfrost and my buddy's Mjolnir. Pair this with the flatline BHA-1 and HD800, I've got an incredible sound. I was pretty much ready to stick with this set for the long run..... until I got enticed by the feature set of the Oppo HA-1. 
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Oppo HA-1 DAC/amp:*
 Without a doubt as Armaegis was saying, this combo is definitely 'brighter' or edgier than my previous combo. Would I call it flat? I'm not sure, I'm not a scope. But there definitely seems to be less of a low-mid range hump as I've had previously in the DC-1/BHA-1. I listened to it hours on end last night with no fatigue on my HD800. So maybe I'm just less sensitive to highs. But what WAS impressive was the soundstage, it is much wider than anything I've heard to this point. Orchaestral pieces, Lindsay Stirling's Moon Trance, anything with good dimension to it was well reproduced. I then proceeded to listen with the LCD-X, and confirmed there is a slight loss of mid-bass clarity and texture, but the rest is crystal clear. 
  
 I played with the other features a little too, the remote is slick, I can play/pause if I'm connected via USB DAC, or BT, but my favorite is the ability to mute preamp outs while leaving headphones on: I finally don't have to reach around my Adam F5s to turn it on/off. Mute! Only fault is the mute button is ONLY on the remote, and not on the unit itself. Guess I'll keep the remote handy.
  
 Now that I've tried the combos, time to switch it up to determine the differences in DACs and amps
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Oppo HA-1 DAC -> XLR -> Bryston BHA-1:*
 So now using the HA-1 purely as a DAC, and the BHA-1 as the amp now, I felt only the slight loss in mid-bass texture, and a slightly less wide soundstage, but I'm nitpicking here and the overall sound is near identical. This was confirmed both on HD800 and LCD-X. hmm. maybe it's the DAC.
  
*JRiver -> Optical -> Emotiva DC-1 -> XLR -> Oppo HA-1 amp:*
 Whoa yep. here we go, that's the biggest difference. The DAC. This sounds almost identical to my original setup. The warmth of the DAC is passed on through the amp, both amps running very transparent. Again the sound stage doesn't seem as wide on this setup for some reason, that I'm not sure why. But as for the mid-range bass drop in the pure HA-1 setup, the drop is nowhere to be found, if anything it feels a bit more accented here. Its nice on the HD800, breathes a little musicality into the heart of the analytical beast. 
  
 So.... I conclude for now: the BHA-1 and amp portion on the HA-1 is very very similar. The difference resides mostly in the DAC implementation of the DC-1 and HA-1 then. Slight loss in mid-bass range, but wider soundstage. 
  
 But dang yo. The HA-1 runs hot. like..... real hot. The build of the Bryston feels beefier and sturdier than the HA-1. Not to say the HA-1 isn't well built, its just how much of a tank the BHA-1 is.
  
 DDDamian, guess your amp is safe, and I won't have to kick myself too too hard . It'll be on its way as we discussed and agreed. =)
  

  

  
  
 Cheers all!


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Fairly systematic comparisons.
  
 What do you say to those on other forums here, who claim that all DACs sound the same?
  
 (I know what I would say, but I won't post it here....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## ngyu

Thanks. I am an engineer after all, so systematic approach is always the way to go. That being said, not everything is specs and numbers, really gotta take a listen to know what you got.
  
 Um... what would I say? I would say have a listen yourself. Plenty of examples online even with same DAC chips sounding different. Implementation of the DAC chip would matter more than the DAC chip itself (to a degree). Even take an example I've had a lot of time with: Schiit Bifrost and Mjolnir. Both use AKM4399. They sound different to me, albeit one is SE, the other is balanced. My 2c. =)


----------



## CanadianMaestro

> Originally Posted by *ngyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to say the HA-1 isn't well built, its just *how much of a tank the BHA-1 is.*


 
  
 Tank, indeed.  Panzer*head*wagen.
  
 1944 model (Panzerkampfwagen V):
  

  
 2015 model (Panzerheadwagen Mk-1):


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> Tank, indeed.  Panzer*head*wagen.
> 
> 1944 model (Panzerkampfwagen V):
> 
> ...


 
 I can confirm that the new 2015 model makes a bigger boom.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Definitely tighter bass, zero noise, and no _collateral damage_.
  
 Try it with an HE-6.


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> Definitely tighter bass, zero noise, and no _collateral damage_.
> 
> Try it with an HE-6.


 
 Definitely collateral damage with the HE-6. Wallets getting destroyed with one shot.


----------



## DDDamian

Great write-up @ngyu - really tuned into the difference a DAC chip's implementation makes. So I guess the Emotiva->Oppo is the winning combo?
  
 I've gotta admit I'm torn between the display and remote features of the Oppo and the old-school rack-mount simplicity and ruggedness of the Bryston. Great to hear they're both almost ideal amps: transparent wires-with-gain!
  
 You observations on the mid-bass are interesting too - that range adds so much to the HD-650's musicality and warmth, and the absence of any perceivable emphasis there is surely part of the HD-800's analytical character.
  
 I'm really glad we went that route with the shipping and you got to have both amps there at the same time - did me no harm at all and the comparison above helps everybody.
  
 Mostly I'm really, really glad the Oppo didn't suck lol. Hit-squad recalled......


----------



## Amish

Yeah the Bryston doesn't win any awards for sexyness like that Oppo. Those things are sweet looking. But I can most likely throw my BHA-1 at someone and it would still work fine.


----------



## DDDamian

amish said:


> Yeah the Bryston doesn't win any awards for sexyness like that Oppo. Those things are sweet looking. But I can most likely throw my BHA-1 at someone and it would still work fine.


 
 A real weapon-of-choice?


----------



## hainss

Better soundstage with Oppo!


----------



## DDDamian

hainss said:


> Better soundstage with Oppo!


 
 If you're not being tongue-in-cheek,,,, I can live with that easily as most of the cans and music I enjoy are a little more intimate in nature. Love that small-venue live feeling! My HD-800's are the one exception, and I'm only just warming to them. They rule so far for orchestral classical with all their detail, imaging and width, but that's probably only 10% of my listening, For rock, jazz and EDM the 650's and LCD2.2's are my go-to, along with a more immediate presentation.
  
 All good reasons to have many options!


----------



## hainss

ngyu what is your HD800 cable?


----------



## Armaegis

amish said:


> Yeah the Bryston doesn't win any awards for sexyness like that Oppo. Those things are sweet looking. But I can most likely throw my BHA-1 at someone and it would still work fine.


 
  
 Even if it broke, they've got a pretty good warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That would make for a pretty funny repair ticket though...
 Bryston: reason for repair?
 me: self defence
 Bryston: ...what?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

There was a review a long time ago, for one of Bryston's amps. In it, the reviewer wrote that he had placed a Bryston remote underneath the tire of his SUV. Then ran it over a few times. The Bryston remote apparently functioned perfectly.


----------



## Amish

dddamian said:


> A real weapon-of-choice?


 
  
 It could easily take it.
  


armaegis said:


> Even if it broke, they've got a pretty good warranty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 lol


----------



## vlach

canadianmaestro said:


> Definitely tighter bass, zero noise, and no _collateral damage_.
> 
> Try it with an HE-6.




I had both side-by-side and felt the amp section of the HA-1 was definitely softer in presentation. The BHA-1 was clearer, more transparent and slightly more dynamic. 
I'm head over heels in love with the BHA-1


----------



## CanadianMaestro

vlach said:


> I had both side-by-side and felt the amp section of the HA-1 was definitely softer in presentation. The BHA-1 was clearer, more transparent and slightly more dynamic.
> I'm head over heels in love with the BHA-1





Yes, I can see that from your avatar....:rolleyes:

It's a great amp, enjoy.


----------



## vlach

canadianmaestro said:


> Yes, I can see that from your avatar....:rolleyes:
> 
> It's a great amp, enjoy.




Touche


----------



## ngyu

hainss said:


> Better soundstage with Oppo!


 
  
  


hainss said:


> ngyu what is your HD800 cable?


 
 Yepp! Most definitely better sound stage with the Oppo. I'm a big fan of soundstage, one of the reasons why I have the HD800. As for my cable, its custom-made by a member here on Head-Fi. Can pm you his details =)


----------



## Chris J

ngyu said:


> Curious as to why shouldn't you try to drive two pairs? I've powered both the HD800 and LCDX at the same time without breaking a sweat. This puppy has 6 discrete amps in it for a reason. 2 for 4pin, 2 for 3pin, and 2 for SE. The SE is the only one that shouldn't be split... FYI, the power is divided between the two HPs, whereas in balanced, the power is not divided.
> 
> I couldn't be wrong, but I'd like to think I'm not




No, it does not have a discrete amp for the SE outputs.
The SE output uses half of the balanced output.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> No, it does not have a discrete amp for the SE outputs.
> The SE output uses half of the balanced output.
> 
> Cheers, Chris


 

 Correct.


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Correct.




A schematic is worth a thousand words....


----------



## Rob80b

chris j said:


> A schematic is worth a thousand words....


 
 Except I high-lit the negatives (my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) as opposed to the positives that are used for the single ended output.
  
 Interestingly I see the 3 pin XLRs have pin 1 wired to ground so that one could make up a dual XLR adapter to a ¼ single ended output if needed.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

chris j said:


> A schematic is worth a thousand words....


 

 If one knows how to read it.


----------



## ngyu

chris j said:


> No, it does not have a discrete amp for the SE outputs.
> The SE output uses half of the balanced output.
> 
> Cheers, Chris


 
  
  


rob80b said:


> Correct.


 
  
 Well... would you look at that. I stand corrected. Thanks! and looks like the 3pin XLR are just in parallel with the 4pin XLR, they are not discrete either?


----------



## ngyu

rob80b said:


> Except I high-lit the negatives (my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pin 1 is always wired to ground (and the housing of the connector) for 3pin XLRs. It's the L- and R- (pin 3) thats isolated from each other and ground that make it 'balanced'. The XLR connector housing is typically tied to ground.
  
 You can totally make an adapter, because thats exactly what the SE output on the Bryston is: it just takes the Pin 2 (L+/R+) from the balanced XLR to the tip/ring of the 1/4" and the sleeve is pin 1 (ground). Pin 3 is untouched.


----------



## Rob80b

ngyu said:


> *Pin 1 is always wired to ground (and the housing of the connector) for 3pin XLRs. It's the L- and R- (pin 3) thats isolated from each other and ground that make it 'balanced'.* The XLR connector housing is typically tied to ground.


 

 Except for "balanced" headphones where ground has no electrical component.


----------



## ngyu

rob80b said:


> Except for "balanced" headphones where ground has no electrical component.


 
 yep. again, schematic is worth a thousand words:


----------



## Rob80b

ngyu said:


> yep. again, schematic is worth a thousand words:


 

 Still...  for a true balanced dual XLR headphone cable there should be no connection to ground to the headphone drivers...only L+(pin 2) L- (pin-3), R+(pin 2) R-(pin 3)..........and for a 4 pin XLR.. 1 L+, 2 L-, 3 R+, 4 R-..again no connection to a common ground.


----------



## ngyu

rob80b said:


> Still...  for a true balanced dual XLR headphone cable there should be no connection to ground to the headphone drivers...only L+(pin 2) L- (pin-3), R+(pin 2) R-(pin 3)..........and for a 4 pin XLR.. 1 L+, 2 L-, 3 R+, 4 R-..again no connection to a common ground.


 
 If you look carefully, the common ground is only for shielding (which is connected to chassis of the amp, sleeving on the cables if you have, most don't cause its just braided +/-), and is not connected to L+/- or R+/- and is therefore balanced.
  
 If the L/R- is connected to ground, then it is not balanced. =)


----------



## Rob80b

ngyu said:


> If you look carefully, the common ground is only for shielding (which is connected to chassis of the amp, sleeving on the cables if you have, most don't cause its just braided +/-), and is not connected to L+/- or R+/- and is therefore balanced.
> 
> If the L/R- is connected to ground, then it is not balanced. =)


 

 Correct 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (I amended my original post)


----------



## Chris J

rob80b said:


> Still...  for a true balanced dual XLR headphone cable there should be no connection to ground to the headphone drivers...only L+(pin 2) L- (pin-3), R+(pin 2) R-(pin 3)..........and for a 4 pin XLR.. 1 L+, 2 L-, 3 R+, 4 R-..again no connection to a common ground.




True, but the Non-Inverted and Inverted outputs will all be referenced to Signal Common.


----------



## DDDamian

Amp received - thanks @ngyu!
  
 Starting off with: Foobar>ASIO>Teac UD-501>Solid silver RCA>BHA-1>Moon Audio BD balanced XLR>LCD2.2(pre-fazor).
  
 Yes, SE RCA is the oddball - waiting on a good-quality set of XLR interconnects to arrive to go balanced between the DAC and amp.
  
 Going to reserve SQ comments as I'm literally 1/2hr into it but can comment on one thing: the main battle tank pic a few pages ago is only slightly exaggerated - this thing is built like a tank lol.
  
 Going to Anax my HD-800's today and try them out in a bit, but for now I'm going to see just how the boom is on the LCD's


----------



## ngyu

dddamian said:


> Amp received - thanks @ngyu!
> 
> Starting off with: Foobar>ASIO>Teac UD-501>Solid silver RCA>BHA-1>Moon Audio BD balanced XLR>LCD2.2(pre-fazor).
> 
> ...


 
 Nice! Glad you received it. ROFL about the tank comment... if the post man dropped it.... I'd be worried for his feet... and the ground... *insert old nokia joke here*. So much for not worrying about collateral damage =P 
  
 Anyways enjoy it! SE RCA totally does not do it justice, you definitely need to run that thing balanced.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## DDDamian

ngyu said:


> Nice! Glad you received it. ROFL about the tank comment... if the post man dropped it.... I'd be worried for his feet... and the ground... *insert old nokia joke here*. So much for not worrying about collateral damage =P
> 
> Anyways enjoy it! SE RCA totally does not do it justice, you definitely need to run that thing balanced.
> 
> Cheers!


 
 Check my email - I wish Canada Post did drop it on some toes lol.
  
 The XLR interconnects are inbound - can't wait. And off to leave you some very nice feedback on CAM - thanks man!


----------



## hainss

dddamian said:


> Amp received - thanks @ngyu!
> 
> Starting off with: Foobar>ASIO>Teac UD-501>Solid silver RCA>BHA-1>Moon Audio BD balanced XLR>LCD2.2(pre-fazor).
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, the Anax mod, I am chicken. Let me know what you experience!


----------



## DDDamian

hainss said:


> Hmm, the Anax mod, I am chicken. Let me know what you experience!


 
 Will do. It's easily reversible or I would join you as a feathered friend lol.
  
 Hey - we're amp-buddies


----------



## hainss

dddamian said:


> Will do. It's easily reversible or I would join you as a feathered friend lol.
> 
> Hey - we're amp-buddies


----------



## hainss

I sell my HE-6 today, I'll ship it today, it's very sad to let go this baby. 
  
 Now I have some budget for upgrade my system. Someone try the new Moon 430HA headphone amp?


----------



## Armaegis

hainss said:


> I sell my HE-6 today, I'll ship it today, it's very sad to let go this baby.
> 
> Now I have some budget for upgrade my system. Someone try the new Moon 430HA headphone amp?


 
  
 The 430HA is amazing, though painfully expensive.


----------



## longbowbbs

armaegis said:


> hainss said:
> 
> 
> > I sell my HE-6 today, I'll ship it today, it's very sad to let go this baby.
> ...


 
 It is worth the pain....


----------



## DDDamian

Looks interesting. The built-in cross-feed might be fun and handy to just flip a switch for. Thought you were going tube?
  
 Very impressive power and distortion specs.


----------



## hainss

I am curious. If I want to try a tube amp which can improve the sound quality over my BHA-1, which is model can do the job?


----------



## ngyu

hainss said:


> I am curious. If I want to try a tube amp which can improve the sound quality over my BHA-1, which is model can do the job?


 
  
 maybe the newly released Schiit Mjolnir 2? =D its a guess though, I've only heard the Mjolnir, not the Mjolnir 2.


----------



## DDDamian

hainss said:


> I am curious. If I want to try a tube amp which can improve the sound quality over my BHA-1, which is model can do the job?


 
 You know I'm a fan of the BH S.E.X, and I hear the Eddie Current Zana Deux is pretty amazing.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

hainss said:


> I am curious. If I want to try a tube amp which can improve the sound quality over my BHA-1, which is model can do the job?




For me, WA6 does it very sweetly.


----------



## Amish

hainss said:


> I am curious. If I want to try a tube amp which can improve the sound quality over my BHA-1, which is model can do the job? ​


 
 Actually I owned the BHA-1 for 8 months and though it is a very well built, great sounding and dead silent amp; I actually preferred my Project Ember II over it enough that I decided to sell the BHA-1. With the right tube the Ember is one amazing little amp that won't break the bank.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

amish said:


> Actually I owned the BHA-1 for 8 months and though it is a very well built, great sounding and dead silent amp; I actually preferred my Project Ember II over it enough that I decided to sell the BHA-1. With the right tube the Ember is one amazing little amp that won't break the bank.




Tube distortion does seduce, apparently.


----------



## ngyu

canadianmaestro said:


> Tube distortion does seduce, apparently.


 
 Let's not open this can of worms =P


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Tube distortion does seduce, apparently.


 
  
  


ngyu said:


> Let's not open this can of worms =P


 
 Lol. Still waiting for my balanced cables for HD-800/650's.......they're still sucking the dark-side tube amps' teats right now.
  
 Oppo treating you well @ngyu?


----------



## ngyu

dddamian said:


> Lol. Still waiting for my balanced cables for HD-800/650's.......they're still sucking the dark-side tube amps' teats right now.
> 
> Oppo treating you well @ngyu?


 
  
 whattttt! so you still haven't heard the bryston balanced yet???
  
 Yeah, Oppo is treating me well.... the convenience of the remote, the flashy display, bluetooth.......................... is what I like to say. hahaha. If i'm honest with myself, microdetails are lacking on this setup as opposed to some other setups I've heard, esp with the HD800. However, I haven't had much chances to sit down and really listen to music, so I'm enjoying the convenience of the HA-1 for now. Down the road, I'll probably look more for a no-nonsense end game setup (Gung Multibit/Mjo2?) hahahaha. Time will tell.


----------



## Amish

canadianmaestro said:


> Tube distortion does seduce, apparently.


 
 I'm seduced for sure.


----------



## DDDamian

ngyu said:


> whattttt! so you still haven't heard the bryston balanced yet???
> 
> Yeah, Oppo is treating me well.... the convenience of the remote, the flashy display, bluetooth.......................... is what I like to say. hahaha. If i'm honest with myself, microdetails are lacking on this setup as opposed to some other setups I've heard, esp with the HD800. However, I haven't had much chances to sit down and really listen to music, so I'm enjoying the convenience of the HA-1 for now. Down the road, I'll probably look more for a no-nonsense end game setup (Gung Multibit/Mjo2?) hahahaha. Time will tell.




Yeah I ordered all custom cables for those: 2 for the HD800 and one for the HD 650, so waiting is part of the game. Will be worth it. For now the LCD2.2's are running balanced from the BHA-1 thanks to a Black Dragon from Maestro. Definitely the way to go with this amp as the SE output is not really great for the 300ohm cans.

Get yourself a BH Mainline or EC Zana Deux next - both are supposed to be dripping with microdetail!


----------



## Rdrcr

dddamian said:


> Lol. Still waiting for my balanced cables for HD-800/650's.......they're still sucking the dark-side tube amps' teats right now.


 
  
 That sucks.  Balanced is the only way to go!
 Hopefully you get your cables soon.
  
 Just ordered the HE-560's AND a balanced cable.  
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> That sucks.  Balanced is the only way to go!
> Hopefully you get your cables soon.
> 
> Just ordered the HE-560's AND a balanced cable.
> ...





Nice, love the 560, SE out of Polaris or BHA.


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Can't wait to compare the HE-560 to the HD-650.
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> ^^^^
> Can't wait to compare the HE-560 to the HD-650.
> 
> Mike




Day and night. A real treat, both of them.


----------



## DDDamian

rdrcr said:


> That sucks.  Balanced is the only way to go!
> Hopefully you get your cables soon.
> 
> Just ordered the HE-560's AND a balanced cable.
> ...




Congrats! My only HifiMans are some HE-400's. Was torn between then 560 and LCD2.2's.

Look forward to your impressions!

And finally got a tracking number on the first balanced HD-800 cable. Coming from the US so still a bit to go. Should be a nice one - will up a pic when it gets here.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Congrats! My only HifiMans are some HE-400's. Was torn between then 560 and LCD2.2's.
> 
> Look forward to your impressions!
> 
> And finally got a tracking number on the first balanced HD-800 cable. Coming from the US so still a bit to go. Should be a nice one - will up a pic when it gets here.




Is there anyone in your neck of the woods who might lend you one?


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Is there anyone in your neck of the woods who might lend you one?




Are you kidding? This is the land that Beats forgot lol. Patient, I must be


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> Day and night. A real treat, both of them.


 
  
 I've been very happy with the HD650's.  But, I am really looking forward to the HE-560's.
  


dddamian said:


> Congrats! My only HifiMans are some HE-400's. Was torn between then 560 and LCD2.2's.
> 
> Look forward to your impressions!
> 
> And finally got a tracking number on the first balanced HD-800 cable. Coming from the US so still a bit to go. Should be a nice one - will up a pic when it gets here.


 
  
 I was considering both the LCD2's and the HE-560's. 
 Actually, I really wanted the HE6's but, sadly I learned that the BHA-1 just doesn't have the juice to drive them to their potential.
  
 I'll be sure to post my impressions on the HE-560's.
  
 Mike


----------



## Carlsan

rdrcr said:


> .... Actually, I really wanted the HE6's but, sadly I learned that the BHA-1 just doesn't have the juice to drive them to their potential.
> ... Mike


 
  
 Where did you hear that? Mine sound fine out of the Bryston.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> I've been very happy with the HD650's.  But, I am really looking forward to the HE-560's.
> 
> 
> I was considering both the LCD2's and the HE-560's.
> ...




I would not think the BHA could not drive any HP with decent authority.


----------



## bfreedma

canadianmaestro said:


> rdrcr said:
> 
> 
> > I've been very happy with the HD650's. But, I am really looking forward to the HE-560's.
> ...




When I has my BHA, I didn't think it had enough output to get the best out of the HE6s. I consider that an issue with the absurdly inefficient HE6, not a Bryston problem. It's the only headphone I tried that I felt the BHA couldn't get the best out of.


----------



## Rdrcr

bfreedma said:


> When I has my BHA, I didn't think it had enough output to get the best out of the HE6s. I consider that an issue with the absurdly inefficient HE6, not a Bryston problem. It's the only headphone I tried that I felt the BHA couldn't get the best out of.


 
  
 This is what I was told.
  
 I listen to mostly rock and alternative and it was explained to me that the HE6 powered by the BHA-1 would sound thin.  The combo would lack the strong bass and authority that the HE6's are known for.
  
 I'd love to audition the HE6/BHA-1 combination to tell for myself but, I didn't want to chance the investment and after several respected folks told me to ditch the HE6 in favor of the HE-560's, that's what I did.    
  
 Mike


----------



## Rob80b

rdrcr said:


> ...............................
> 
> 
> I was considering both the LCD2's and the HE-560's.
> ............................................... Mike


 
 I auditioned the LCD-2.2s the other day off a BHA-1, both the source and headphones were single ended and still plenty of volume and the sound was very good, thinking of picking up a pair Audezes as a compliment to my Sennheiser HD700s.
 I'd be running them balanced with the balance out of a Bryston BCD-1...so cannot imagine them needing more for juice...at least not more than my AKGs.


----------



## bfreedma

rob80b said:


> rdrcr said:
> 
> 
> > ...............................
> ...




The BHA drove my LCD3s extremely well with plenty of room to spare on the volume control connected both single ended and balanced. I'm sure the 2.2s will pair nicely as well.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I had LCD-2.2 for 2.5 yrs. The BHA was crazy great with it. The best HP match I had ever heard. SE and balanced.
The Soloist was excellent with 2.2 as well.


----------



## Amish

Yeah the BHA-1 works amazing well with the LCD2. That said I wasn't happy with the BHA-1 until I received my balanced cables for the LCD2. Then the BHA-1 made me smile. It's lacking juice IMO and maybe another reason why I sold mine but it worked lovely with the LCD2 and made my Grado 325's come alive.
  
 This is a fantastic amp for sure.


----------



## DDDamian

Another +1 for the balanced pairing with the LCD2.2c. Excellent combo. Hope it does as well with my 300ohm cans. If not no biggie.


----------



## Amish

dddamian said:


> Another +1 for the balanced pairing with the LCD2.2c. Excellent combo. Hope it does as well with my 300ohm cans. If not no biggie.


 
 The BHA-1 worked well enough with my HD580's and 558's. Though the 558's are 50 ohm. The 580's are 300 ohm and though I had to really crank up the BHA-1 it worked fine.


----------



## DDDamian

amish said:


> The BHA-1 worked well enough with my HD580's and 558's. Though the 558's are 50 ohm. The 580's are 300 ohm and though I had to really crank up the BHA-1 it worked fine.


 
 Yeah the 558's are very easy to drive - great cans for the price. Like a baby 650.
  
 Were your 580's SE or balanced?


----------



## Mortalcoil

Hmmmm...had a few amps in my time.
  
 Using the BHA1 with a TH-900 (fantastic) as well as the HD-800 (fantastic).
  
 Not sure where the idea that "it doesn't have enough juice" is stemming from.


----------



## DDDamian

mortalcoil said:


> Hmmmm...had a few amps in my time.
> 
> Using the BHA1 with a TH-900 (fantastic) as well as the HD-800 (fantastic).
> 
> Not sure where the idea that "it doesn't have enough juice" is stemming from.


 
 Folks above were speaking of using it with the HE-6, which still seems to generate mixed opinion. I know I plugged in HD-800's and was disappointed with how the single-ended output was. With the LCD2.2 it has plenty of juice but they're easy to drive if you have a bit of current.
  
 Part of the "not enough juice" thing may come from the SE output being half the power, or perhaps the rather strange volume pot non-logarithmic (can't say non-linear) response. Not really sure they should have gone that route.


----------



## Mortalcoil

Agreed it may not have the oomph that the HE-6 requires.
  
 Balanced is def the way to go with the BHA-1 at least with higher imp cans.


----------



## hainss

I tried the HE-6 with my BHA-1 in SE, they play good, but not like flagship headphone.


----------



## Carlsan

hainss said:


> I tried the HE-6 with my BHA-1 in SE, they play good, but not like flagship headphone.


 

 As has been said, you really have to go balanced for this setup to work well.
  
 IMHO, the BHA-1 is okay SE, but not outstanding.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

I wonder if Bryston will ever do a BHA-2? Having a remote would be nice. There would have to be some major technical improvement, however, before they do a second BHA.


----------



## Amish

dddamian said:


> Yeah the 558's are very easy to drive - great cans for the price. Like a baby 650.
> 
> Were your 580's SE or balanced?


 

 Mine were SE. Balanced would have been much better.


----------



## DDDamian

amish said:


> Mine were SE. Balanced would have been much better.




I should be able to report in with the HD-650 & HD-800 balanced late next week. If anything like the 2.2c experience I'm in for a treat


----------



## vlach

carlsan said:


> As has been said, you really have to go balanced for this setup to work well.
> 
> IMHO, the BHA-1 is okay SE, but not outstanding.




I think DDDamian hit the nail on the head by mentioning the non-logarithmic volume pot. There is basically little to no gain between 10 am - 3 pm, giving the impression of lack of power. 
If the BHA-1 used a volume pot without this characteristic, there would be plenty of drive on the SE output even with 600 ohm T1s without needing to go past 12:00.
On the upside I hear no distortion at all even at full power.


----------



## Amish

The problem though is once you go past 3 o'clock it literally JUMPS in gain and is way too loud. That is one of the only complaints I have about the BHA-1.


----------



## DDDamian

vlach said:


> I think DDDamian hit the nail on the head by mentioning the non-logarithmic volume pot. There is basically little to no gain between 10 am - 3 pm, giving the impression of lack of power.
> If the BHA-1 used a volume pot without this characteristic, there would be plenty of drive on the SE output even with 600 ohm T1s without needing to go past 12:00.
> On the upside I hear no distortion at all even at full power.


 
  
  


amish said:


> The problem though is once you go past 3 o'clock it literally JUMPS in gain and is way too loud. That is one of the only complaints I have about the BHA-1.


 
  
 It is a bit of an issue with the cans that need more oomph, especially if the source is not recorded on the hot side. Fairly small complaint, just odd why they did it this way when no-one else does. Agreed there's no distortion up near the top and that's a rare thing. For someone demo'ing one it would make them think the power isn't there.
  
 I don't think this is a bright amp like many have said - to me it's quite neutral. And I have, let's see, 19 years more warranty to love it for lol.


----------



## Armaegis

rdrcr said:


> Actually, I really wanted the HE6's but, sadly I learned that the BHA-1 just doesn't have the juice to drive them to their potential.


 
  
 Then for the same form factor, get the 2B instead and go straight into the speaker taps. Or get two used (still cheaper than a BHA-1) and bridge dual mono


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 I like the BHA-1 so I'd have to have two separate setups.  It's possible but, perhaps at sometime in the future.
 Though, I do still have my NuForce HA-200...so I'd only need one more of those...  
  
 Quote:


carlsan said:


> As has been said, you really have to go balanced for this setup to work well.
> 
> IMHO, the BHA-1 is okay SE, but not outstanding.


 
  
 Agreed. 
  
 Balanced is the only way to go with this amp.
  
 Mike


----------



## Rdrcr

dddamian said:


> I don't think this is a bright amp like many have said - to me it's quite neutral. And I have, let's see, 19 years more warranty to love it for lol.


 
  
 Much agreed.  Definitely neutral sounding for my music preferences.
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

rdrcr said:


> ^^^^
> I like the BHA-1 so I'd have to have two separate setups.  It's possible but, perhaps at sometime in the future.
> Though, I do still have my NuForce HA-200...so I'd only need one more of those...


 
  
 Get a second HA-200 and feed them from the BHA-1 preamp


----------



## DDDamian

Just enjoying a session with the LCD2.2c driven by the Bryston BHA-1 tonight. Still ever impressed by just how natural and dynamic the sound of these cans are. Doesn't matter which amp I plug into, it's always a great sound, but the BHA-1 is really a great pairing with them.


----------



## hainss

Someone think it's a good idea to use the preamp XLR out with a XLR to RCA adapter; to go to my vintage Marantz amp?


----------



## DDDamian

That joins the two grounds: in theory all fine but I haven't looked at the schematics. It should be fine as both grounds should essentially be at the same level once joined without ill-effect.
  
 Edit: I have not looked at the schematics here, but you're basically tapping what should be the "neutral" point of the amp's two output transformers.


----------



## Rdrcr

armaegis said:


> Get a second HA-200 and feed them from the BHA-1 preamp


 
  




  


dddamian said:


> Just enjoying a session with the LCD2.2c driven by the Bryston BHA-1 tonight. Still ever impressed by just how natural and dynamic the sound of these cans are. Doesn't matter which amp I plug into, it's always a great sound, but the BHA-1 is really a great pairing with them.


 
  
 Awesome!
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

dddamian said:


> That joins the two grounds: in theory all fine but I haven't looked at the schematics. It should be fine as both grounds should essentially be at the same level once joined without ill-effect.
> 
> Edit: I have not looked at the schematics here, but you're basically tapping what should be the "neutral" point of the amp's two output transformers.


 
  
  
 An XLR to RCA adapter typically ties pins 1+3 of the xlr to the sleeve of the RCA. If the dac output has a typical moderate output impedance, this safely drains the negative leg of the dac to "ground". Assuming that both sides of the output aren't floating at some DC value, then the adapter is fine.
  
 The absolute safest route is through a transformer adapter. Cheap ones can be found in pro audio labeled as DI boxes; you just have to find one with the right connectors.


----------



## Armaegis

rdrcr said:


>


 
  
 You're already two thirds of the way there, and used HA-200's are cheap now...


----------



## Chris J

dddamian said:


> That joins the two grounds: in theory all fine but I haven't looked at the schematics. It should be fine as both grounds should essentially be at the same level once joined without ill-effect.
> 
> Edit: I have not looked at the schematics here, but you're basically tapping what should be the "neutral" point of the amp's two output transformers.




This headphone amp does not have output transformers.


----------



## Chris J

armaegis said:


> An XLR to RCA adapter typically ties pins 1+3 of the xlr to the sleeve of the RCA. If the dac output has a typical moderate output impedance, this safely drains the negative leg of the dac to "ground". Assuming that both sides of the output aren't floating at some DC value, then the adapter is fine.
> 
> The absolute safest route is through a transformer adapter. Cheap ones can be found in pro audio labeled as DI boxes; you just have to find one with the right connectors.




He wants to use the headphone amp's pre-amp out to drive a power amp.
Fule! 

BTW, pin 3 should only be tied to ground via a resistor.......cos you never know.


----------



## Armaegis

chris j said:


> BTW, pin 3 should only be tied to ground via a resistor.......cos you never know.


 
  
 Well yeah, that's why I said "if it has a moderate output impedance" (usually ~100ohm on pro level equipment)
  
 Of course if the dac outputs are some wacky floating balanced signals that are actually centered at some non-zero voltage, then all sorts of bad mojo can happen.
  
  
 As a aside, the other day I bought a bunch of cheap DIY xlr cables on the local classifeds (cheaper than I could have made myself). In the mix were a couple TRS/XLR adapter cables. I checked the pinouts... 1+2 were tied and connected to sleeve, and pin 3 connected to tip.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There were a few others adapters of equally bad assignment. Good thing I actually checked, otherwise that could have been bad news. Still, I got a dozen useable cables and twenty miscellaneous neutriks for $100, so I can't complain.


----------



## DDDamian

chris j said:


> This headphone amp does not have output transformers.


 
 Sorry, meant transistors (although they're likely not really transistors lol).


----------



## Chris J

dddamian said:


> Sorry, meant transistors (although they're likely not really transistors lol).




Donald Trump would fire you for that! 

The output stage actually is transistors, Bipolar Junction Transistors to be exact!


----------



## DDDamian

chris j said:


> Donald Trump would fire you for that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ye gods! They still exist?? I expected some exotic FET's or other semi-conductors lol.
  
 I had recently switched out the output _transformers_ on my BH Sex so pardon my goof


----------



## Chris J

dddamian said:


> Ye gods! They still exist?? I expected some exotic FET's or other semi-conductors lol.
> 
> I had recently switched out the output _transformers_ on my BH Sex so pardon my goof




Yes, they still exist.
Kinda like musicians who actually PLAY their instruments.
Like all natural ice cream.
Or an actress wthout ANY plastic or cosmetic surgery.
Or an honest man.

Honest politicians have never existed.
They are like the Easter Bunny.


----------



## ivanlyf

Hello everyone.
  
 New Bryston BHA-1 owner here with a full Bryston stack and using a HD800 and Adam Artist 5 Powered monitors.
  
 Started with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC and got the BHA-1 to complete the Bryston sound.


----------



## Armaegis

It's not a full stack until you've got a 4B sitting underneath 'em.


----------



## DDDamian

chris j said:


> Yes, they still exist.
> Kinda like musicians who actually PLAY their instruments.
> Like all natural ice cream.
> Or an actress wthout ANY plastic or cosmetic surgery.
> ...


 
  
 LMAO - ain't that the truth!
  


ivanlyf said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> New Bryston BHA-1 owner here with a full Bryston stack and using a HD800 and Adam Artist 5 Powered monitors.
> 
> Started with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC and got the BHA-1 to complete the Bryston sound.


 
  
 'grats and hope you're liking it. Fill us in when you've had some time with them.


----------



## Gibalok

armaegis said:


> It's not a full stack until you've got a 4B sitting underneath 'em.




Roger that!

But i have a question how BHA-1 compared to Gustard h10.

I compared BP26/MPS2 as headAmp and Gustard H10 with TH900 and HE560. So with Fostex BP26 is smoother, but with HE560 Gustard has more power.

My question is do i need BHA while having BP26? What is the difference?


----------



## Mortalcoil

FWIW I'm really digging the TH-900 / BHA-1 combo.
  
 Fantastic energy and snap.


----------



## Gibalok

mortalcoil said:


> FWIW I'm really digging the TH-900 / BHA-1 combo.
> 
> Fantastic energy and snap.


 
 No doubts. 
  
 My question is whether BHA-1 as a headamp is better than BP26/MPS2 preamp. BP26 sounds very good with Fostex TH900. Guessing whether BHA-1 is significantly better


----------



## Chris J

armaegis said:


> It's not a full stack until you've got a 4B sitting underneath 'em.





I disagree!


----------



## Mortalcoil

> Originally Posted by *Gibalok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No doubts.
> 
> My question is whether BHA-1 as a headamp is better than BP26/MPS2 preamp. BP26 sounds very good with Fostex TH900. Guessing whether BHA-1 is significantly better


 
  
  
 Hmmm.
  
 Unfortunately I have no experience with the BP26/MPS2 so I can't comment.
  
 Hopefully someone may chime in with such experience.


----------



## WilCox

ivanlyf said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> New Bryston BHA-1 owner here with a full Bryston stack and using a HD800 and Adam Artist 5 Powered monitors.
> 
> Started with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC and got the BHA-1 to complete the Bryston sound.




Congratulations! Sounds like a wonderful setup. How do you like the Adam monitors?


----------



## ivanlyf

wilcox said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like a wonderful setup. How do you like the Adam monitors?




Hello,

Hmm I think the Artist 5 has a V-shaped response (emphasis on bass and treble). If you love very extended trebles, it will do the job.

I was like this but after using the HD800 and BDA-2, I find Adam's treble to be a bit on the bright/harsh side as compared to the HD800

Hope this helps

Ps: I listen mainly to classical music and a bit of jazz


----------



## ivanlyf

Hey all,
  
 Just wonder if any of you have experienced this wonderful effect before and the explanation behind it:
  
 So I've been listening to my classical music on the HD800 driven by the BHA-1 and a BDA-2 DAC for about 1.5 days now. Listening to some Mahler, Beethoven Symphonies & Concertos.
  
 The 1 thing I noticed immediately when I switched amplifiers from the TEAC HA-501 to the BHA-1 was the recording became much louder with the BHA-1.
  
 Previously, with the TEAC HA-501, I would use Adaptive Volume -> Peak Level Normalize / Night Mode in Jriver MC20 to boost the sound volume / 'reduce the dynamic range'. This way, I could hear the whole recording comfortably especially those instruments playing softly on the background. The drawback was clipping / distortion & a compressed sound.
  
 When I switched to the BHA-1, I found Adaptive Volume to be too loud. Hence, I turned it off in Jriver MC20. Every instrument is just of the right volume, the pianos, the violins etc... it's crazy!
  
 Does anyone have an explanation for this???


----------



## DDDamian

ivanlyf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wonder if any of you have experienced this wonderful effect before and the explanation behind it:
> 
> ...


 
 Hi ivanlyf,
  
 I have similar equipment, and can offer one explanation: power. The BHA-1 is much more powerful than the HA-501. And the HD-800's, while sensitive, really respond better to the higher voltage-swing and power the BHA-1 can supply. You've been artificially boosting the quiter background instruments using dynamic range compression as the HA-501 was losing them to the foreground sound. Well-driven, the HD-800 can detail them all brilliantly. This has little to do with volume, and lots to do with powerful control of the drivers.


----------



## ivanlyf

dddamian said:


> Hi ivanlyf,
> 
> I have similar equipment, and can offer one explanation: power. The BHA-1 is much more powerful than the HA-501. And the HD-800's, while sensitive, really respond better to the higher voltage-swing and power the BHA-1 can supply. You've been artificially boosting the quiter background instruments using dynamic range compression as the HA-501 was losing them to the foreground sound. Well-driven, the HD-800 can detail them all brilliantly. This has little to do with volume, and lots to do with powerful control of the drivers.


 
  
 Thanks! Now I know what it means to truly drive a headphone well 
  
 Yeah, I suppose the HA-501 wasn't supplying enough power to boost these softer, accompanying instruments above the background noise of the amp.
  
 Can I then say that the Bryston BHA-1 has a higher signal to noise ratio??
  
 It's wonderful, finally hearing my classical music without reducing dynamic range. The piano and violin sound so so natural!


----------



## DDDamian

ivanlyf said:


> Thanks! Now I know what it means to truly drive a headphone well
> 
> Yeah, I suppose the HA-501 wasn't supplying enough power to boost these softer, accompanying instruments above the background noise of the amp.
> 
> ...


 
 Heck of a combo there - yeah should be amazing with orchestral. I haven't used my HD-800's much with the BHA-1 (not enough power in single-ended, new cables finally arrive Monday for balanced).
  
 It's not really signal-to-noise ratio, it's more that the HD-800's are fairly tough to drive, and higher-powered amps can control the drivers' movement better, resulting in a clearer, less muddy or distorted signal. This clears up the main tones and let's the rest shine through. Compare to a cheap radio where all you hear is a bad rendition of the louder noises. The HD-800 is one of the more detailed or resolving cans out there, sometimes too much so, and the amp is just giving it a very clean signal to work with at a power level and control level that hides less.
  
 Welcome to high-end sound


----------



## ivanlyf

dddamian said:


> Heck of a combo there - yeah should be amazing with orchestral. I haven't used my HD-800's much with the BHA-1 (not enough power in single-ended, new cables finally arrive Monday for balanced).
> 
> It's not really signal-to-noise ratio, it's more that the HD-800's are fairly tough to drive, and higher-powered amps can control the drivers' movement better, resulting in a clearer, less muddy or distorted signal. This clears up the main tones and let's the rest shine through. Compare to a cheap radio where all you hear is a bad rendition of the louder noises. The HD-800 is one of the more detailed or resolving cans out there, sometimes too much so, and the amp is just giving it a very clean signal to work with at a power level and control level that hides less.
> 
> Welcome to high-end sound


 
  
 Hmm, not enough power for the HD800 in single ended? I'm using the SE output now and I'm extremely extremely impressed by the BHA-1!
  
 The music is just right.
  
 - I can hear the whole orchestra comfortably without adjusting the dynamic range,
  
 - The piano, violins etc sound so natural
  
 - I get a detailed and musical sound combined together
  
 I can't wait for my CH800S balanced cable to come as well


----------



## grdlow

Imo, the HD800 sounds best out of balanced outputs and with high gain. With the BHA1 set to high gain, I find there is slightly more low end grunt which complements the HD800 well.


----------



## DDDamian

grdlow said:


> Imo, the HD800 sounds best out of balanced outputs and with high gain. With the BHA1 set to high gain, I find there is slightly more low end grunt which complements the HD800 well.


 
 I think the above is the way to go. I tried them single-ended on high gain and it didn't have the horsepower for louder music styles. My balanced cable shows up Monday, with a second, shorter one following later.
  
@ivanlyf - for symphonic or chamber music the single-ended output on high gain is likely fine. It is using half the amps output circuitry. For rock, electronica and other louder music genres the balanced output is really the way to go as grdlow says.. I think you'll hear the difference once your cable comes in


----------



## Rdrcr

Got my new HE-560's with a balanced cable from Charleston Cable Company and I'm really enjoying the sound.  Thus far I'm finding the 560's smoother, faster, deeper, and fuller than my HD-650's. The 560's vocals and instrument separation are also impressive.  
 However, it is worth noting that the HD-650's are an over-achiever for the money and a great headphone especially when amp'd properly.  The differences in sound characteristics between the two cans are not quite as drastic than I originally anticipated.  I'll be keeping both!
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> Got my new *HE-560's with a balanced cable from Charleston Cable Company* and I'm really enjoying the sound.  Thus far I'm finding the 560's smoother, faster, deeper, and fuller than my HD-650's. The 560's vocals and instrument separation are also impressive.
> However, it is worth noting that the HD-650's are an over-achiever for the money and a great headphone especially when amp'd properly.  The differences in sound characteristics between the two cans are not quite as drastic than I originally anticipated.  I'll be keeping both!
> 
> Mike


 
  
 Congrats, and good pickin' on both those masterpieces. The 560 is my go-to for classical -- replaces my LCD-2.2 (too damn heavy).
  
 How much was the balanced cable from the Charleston Co.?


----------



## DDDamian

rdrcr said:


> Got my new HE-560's with a balanced cable from Charleston Cable Company and I'm really enjoying the sound.  Thus far I'm finding the 560's smoother, faster, deeper, and fuller than my HD-650's. The 560's vocals and instrument separation are also impressive.
> However, it is worth noting that the HD-650's are an over-achiever for the money and a great headphone especially when amp'd properly.  The differences in sound characteristics between the two cans are not quite as drastic than I originally anticipated.  I'll be keeping both!
> 
> Mike


 
 Ssssshhhhhh don't say that over on the 650 thread!


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> Congrats, and good pickin' on both those masterpieces. The 560 is my go-to for classical -- replaces my LCD-2.2 (too damn heavy).
> 
> How much was the balanced cable from the Charleston Co.?


 
  
 Thanks.  I'm very happy with the pairing.  So far I've listened to metal, rock, alternative...and classical.  
 All have sounded fantastic!  
  
 The Charleston Cable Co. balanced '15 foot cable with dual XLR's was $125.  On the HD-650's I prefer HeadRoom's balanced cable which runs $99.
  
  


dddamian said:


> Ssssshhhhhh don't say that over on the 650 thread!


 
  
 Much agreed.  LOL!
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> The Charleston Cable Co. balanced '15 foot cable with dual XLR's was $125.  On the HD-650's I prefer HeadRoom's balanced cable which runs $99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It's tempting, that cable -- "entry level" Canare? I'm enjoying the stock spc cable SE, out of BHA-1/Polaris. With the USD killing us, I may have to put off the 4-pin XLR for now.
  
 cheers


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> It's tempting, that cable -- "entry level" Canare? I'm enjoying the stock spc cable SE, out of BHA-1/Polaris. With the USD killing us, I may have to put off the 4-pin XLR for now.
> 
> cheers


 
  
 Yes, that's their entry level...Canare.  Good cable for the money (with the exception of the exchange rate).  I'd like to try one of their 'high-end' cables but, I don't want spend the money for fear of the infinitesimal differences vs. cost.
  
 My goal with both cables was just to go 'balanced' with dual XLR's.
  
 Mike


----------



## CanadianMaestro

rdrcr said:


> Yes, that's their entry level...Canare.  Good cable for the money (with the exception of the exchange rate).  I'd like to try one of their 'high-end' cables but, I don't want spend the money for fear of the infinitesimal differences vs. cost.
> 
> My goal with both cables was just to go 'balanced' with dual XLR's.
> 
> Mike


 

 Yes, very slight audible changes with many HP cable "upgrades", I agree.
*Why not single 4-pin XLR?*


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> Yes, very slight audible changes with many HP cable "upgrades", I agree.
> *Why not single 4-pin XLR?*


 
  
 Familiarity. 
  
 I'm relatively new to headphones and the 4-pin connector.  I've run 3-pin XLR's throughout my Home systems for years and just feel comfortable using them.
  
 Mike


----------



## ngyu

rdrcr said:


> Familiarity.
> 
> I'm relatively new to headphones and the 4-pin connector.  I've run 3-pin XLR's throughout my Home systems for years and just feel comfortable using them.
> 
> Mike


 
 electronically, there's no difference. 4 pin XLR just makes it less bulky for headphone applications, and convenience since both L/R channels are shoved into one connector. either way, balanced is the only way hahaha.


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^^
 Much agreed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## DDDamian

Woot! Two cables came in today: both 10' balanced 4-pin XLR. One for the HD-800 (braided Canare w/paracord sleeving and a splitter) and one for the HD-650. Just warming up to listen to the 650 balanced now. One more cable coming in for the HD-800 from my usual cable supplier - much like the first just shorter.
  
 Can now do the LCD2.2c, HD-800 and HD-650 all balanced from the Bryston's 4-pin XLR output. Might have enough cahoneys now to really drive those cans well. The LCD2.2c has no shortage of power in high-gain, balanced.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Woot! Two cables came in today: both 10' balanced 4-pin XLR. One for the HD-800 (braided Canare w/paracord sleeving and a splitter) and one for the HD-650. Just warming up to listen to the 650 balanced now. One more cable coming in for the HD-800 from my usual cable supplier - much like the first just shorter.
> 
> Can now do the LCD2.2c, HD-800 and HD-650 all balanced from the Bryston's 4-pin XLR output. Might have enough cahoneys now to really drive those cans well. The LCD2.2c has no shortage of power in high-gain, balanced.


 







  
 'Grats! Let us know which of those 3 HPs sounds best in balanced from BHA-1 (rock, female vocals, and classical) -- not all cans are created equal.....


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> 'Grats! Let us know which of those 3 HPs sounds best in balanced from BHA-1 (rock, female vocals, and classical) -- not all cans are created equal.....


 
 Thanks man  Best? Oh boy lol. Put it this way: they are the current kings on the "three wise heads" so they all have a special place! The HE-400 and AKG-702 are in purgatory. But I'll be able to give a better 2c worth on how the Bryston does with these puppies full-tilt. Already love it with the LCD2.2's.....
  
  
  

  
 Will up some cable pron when I get a moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 One very quick impression: the 650 sure has more air and *gulp* stage......


----------



## CanadianMaestro

^  3D soundstage on a 650 is a good but elusive thing.


----------



## Rob80b

dddamian said:


> Can now do the LCD2.2c, HD-800 and HD-650 all balanced from the Bryston's 4-pin XLR output. Might have enough cahoneys now to really drive those cans well. The LCD2.2c has no shortage of power in high-gain, balanced.


 
 Yep let us know your impressions, I just acquired a pair of LCD2.2s last week...first impressions comparing them with my Sennheiser HD700s was very mediocre at best, unfocused, slightly grainy with no base??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. both running with a complete balance set-up.
 Curiosity got the best of me so I checked them with a few of my ancient Stereophile test CDs…sure enough I discovered that the stock Audeze balanced cable was wired out of phase..dah!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, where I’m not too sure…but swapping out the balanced cable with two single ended cables confirmed my suspicions.
 Sure enough they do sound very good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and will have to redo my comparative review once I obtain or make up another balanced cable...must say I do enjoy them much more, so far, than the HD800s I had....and a nice compliment to the HD700s.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> ^  3D soundstage on a 650 is a good but elusive thing.


 
 Yeah, did not expect that at all. The 2.2's didn't get any wider. Both are known as fairly closed-in. Can imagine what the 800 is gonna do lol.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Can imagine what the 800 is gonna do lol.


 
  
 You're gonna need a bigger house...


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> You're gonna need a bigger house...


 
 LMAO - big enough for now but with a Mainline in the works my listening areas need to expand lol.
  
 This is the widest I've heard the 650's go on any of my amps. A bit more clinical/sterile than the Crack or Sex but that's tube vs SS. The detail is very good as expected. All in all a great pairing with the 650 running in balanced. No mid-bass bloom at all.


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 I too really enjoy the HD650's balanced. 
  
 Mike


----------



## DDDamian

Posted in the 650 thread:
  
 I'd been holding off a bit on really commenting on the HD-650 with the Bryston BHA-1 amp. I purchased the BHA-1 from a fellow Head-Fi'er via CAM because I'd heard good things about it, and wanted to try another SS amp (the Gustard H-10 was too warm with the 650's for my taste), and wanted to try going fully balanced from the Teac-UD-501 DAC to an amp and to the headphones.
  
 I few cables later I was able to try this out, so here's some (scattered) thoughts:
  
 - the BHA-1 is a brighter amp than the H-10 with great detail and quite neutral signature
 - the SE output on it uses 1/2 of the amp circuitry, not unusual
 - when I tried the SE output with the HD-800 it just didn't have the ooomph to drive 300ohm cans to their full potential, as others have noted in it's thread
 - I recently received some custom balanced cables for both the 800 and 650, and the 650 was first up for a listening test, so here's the thoughts
  
 - right away the soundstage opened up, very surprising since both IME and as read here the 650 is naturally on the intimate side of the soundstage spectrum
 - the tonal signature of the 650 (mid-bass hump and slightly rolled-off highs) paired very well with the neutral-to-brighter BHA-1
 - the resulting combo was a real pleasure. The stage was wider and less three-blobbish, the mid-bass bloom disappeared and the highs were more detailed and lively, leading to, I suspect, the increased perception of a wider stage and more air
 - there is plenty of power on-tap in balanced mode to drive 300ohm cans to full potential
 - detail was very good as expected with a SS amp, without being overly harsh or digital-sounding
 - deeper bass was still missing as I expected as neither the 650 or the BHA-1 have much emphasis here
  
 Overall it's a great pairing. I think it lacks a little of the musicality I get from my tube amps and is perhaps a bit more digital and grainy than the Crack or S.E.X. With the 650 it has a much more well-rounded or neutral sound than with the H-10, with less mid-bass but more FR balance and a wider field. I fear it may be a bit bright with the HD-800 which I'm only just warming to (pun intended) but I'll find out today.
  
 I think I prefer the tube amps with the 650 over the BHA-1 for their musicality as they're more involving and a touch less analytical, but for those who prefer SS (20 year warranty!) or need a wider stage for classical or large-venue performances it's a very worthy amp. Factor in the cost of the balanced cables though or you will be disappointed.
  
 In it's price-range it matches head-to-head with a Bottlehead Mainline which is supposed to be a very good tube amp and also capable of more than just high-impedance drive. I'm hoping to put that to the test sometime early in the new year.
  
 Hope anyone considering this well-regarded and well-built amp finds the above useful, although it's just my opinion after perhaps 10hrs of listening time in balanced. Look forward to any thoughts from others who have tried the pairing!
  
 An aside for this thread: so far the best pairing I've tried with the BHA-1 is with the LCD2.2c. The above is my thoughts with the HD-650. Next up: the HD-800.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

^ Nice overview, Damien. I agree.* LCD-2.2 was my best match with BHA-1.* I prefer my 650 with WA6 and Polaris; it wasn't bad with BHA-1 either, especially with my two Bryston digital sources, BDA-1 and BDP-1 (and also BCD-1 CDP). The best of all worlds, I think.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> ^ Nice overview, Damien. I agree.* LCD-2.2 was my best match with BHA-1.* I prefer my 650 with WA6 and Polaris; it wasn't bad with BHA-1 either, especially with my two Bryston digital sources, BDA-1 and BDP-1 (and also BCD-1 CDP). The best of all worlds, I think.


 
 I'm thinking the HD-800's will be pretty bright with this amp - but my tastes are skewed to the darker side atm. Will find out today 
  
 The big shocker was getting a wider stage with the 650.
  
 Anyone have a good source for a 1/4" stereo male TRS to a female 4-pin XLR adaptor? Wouldn't mind leaving all these balanced cables connected to their phones for a while and I'd rather switch around with an adaptor than at the headphone connections..... My google-fi is weak this morning and E-Bay just turned up some kinda flimsy looking adaptors once I narrowed the search....


----------



## Gibalok

Very confusing for me..
I have BP26/MPS2 and Gustard h10. I dont know hiw BP26 differs from BHA-1 but if the sound signature is the same i would say that BP26 doesnt power 600 ohms He560 enough to make them sound delicius (thump, deep bas, trebles and highs). But BHA has additional gain which BP26 doesnt. Gustard even with no additiinal gain drives HE560 perfectly. Very tasty.

Now TH900 is very bright with Gustard h10 even sometimes burning my brains with sparkling highs.. BP26 on the other hand is very smooth and rich. Bas is good also.

Also i demoed LCD2.2F with Gustard H10 and highs were annoying and very bright. Mids and bas were forward and very good. 

So my concern is whether BhA-1 is smooth as well as BP26 to drive 25 ohms TH900?


----------



## DDDamian

gibalok said:


> Very confusing for me..
> I have BP26/MPS2 and Gustard h10. I dont know hiw BP26 differs from BHA-1 but if the sound signature is the same i would say that BP26 doesnt power *600 ohms He560* enough to make them sound delicius (thump, deep bas, trebles and highs). But BHA has additional gain which BP26 doesnt. Gustard even with no additiinal gain drives HE560 perfectly. Very tasty.
> 
> Now TH900 is very bright with Gustard h10 even sometimes burning my brains with sparkling highs.. BP26 on the other hand is very smooth and rich. Bas is good also.
> ...


 
 Very confusing for me too 
  
 The Gustard H-10 was bright with the LCD2.2F? I have the 2.2c and can't consider it a bright combo at all.
  
 The HE-560 is like 50ohms, not 600ohms.
  
 Can't comment on the BP26 or the TH900,


----------



## Gibalok

Well you right on 50 ohms on He560 but its one the hardest to drive cans i had even comparing to HD650 which i owned previously. Mb its due to planar specifics.. TH900 is 9 am where HE560 is 2-3 pm to have the same loud..


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> I'm thinking the HD-800's will be pretty bright with this amp - but my tastes are skewed to the darker side atm. Will find out today
> 
> The big shocker was getting a wider stage with the 650.
> 
> Anyone have a good source for a 1/4" stereo male TRS to a female 4-pin XLR adaptor? Wouldn't mind leaving all these balanced cables connected to their phones for a while and I'd rather switch around with an adaptor than at the headphone connections..... My google-fi is weak this morning and E-Bay just turned up some kinda flimsy looking adaptors once I narrowed the search....


 

 Take Five Audio in ON does them all the time. Just email them.
  
Or a good electronics tech can chop and resolder an XLR connector to the HP cable. Just keep track of the amp's pin layout.
  
 Male plug, front view:


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> Take Five Audio in ON does them all the time. Just email them.
> 
> Or a good electronics tech can chop and resolder an XLR connector to the HP cable. Just keep track of the amp's pin layout.
> 
> Male plug, front view:


 
 Thanks - I didn't think of Take Five - on my way there now!   This is just so I can leave the balanced XLR headphone cables on while having a quick option to connect to my SE amps.  Have enough solder projects to want a pre-made on this lol.


----------



## DDDamian

gibalok said:


> Well you right on 50 ohms on He560 but its one the hardest to drive cans i had even comparing to HD650 which i owned previously. Mb its due to planar specifics.. TH900 is 9 am where HE560 is 2-3 pm to have the same loud..


 
 The planars need good current capabilities from an amp, preferably driving at least 500mW into the 50ohm HE-560's, with closer to 1W giving you more headroom. Hifiman recommends even higher but they maybe went a little over the top in their recommendations of 1-4W. Check the specs on your amp. But if you're getting good levels at 2-3 o'clock you've got some headroom. In other words. don't worry that it's not the same level to drive different headphones. Worry about whether it drives them well without maxing out or distorting.


----------



## Gibalok

dddamian said:


> The planars need good current capabilities from an amp, preferably driving at least 500mW into the 50ohm HE-560's, with closer to 1W giving you more headroom. Hifiman recommends even higher but they maybe went a little over the top in their recommendations of 1-4W. Check the specs on your amp. But if you're getting good levels at 2-3 o'clock you've got some headroom. In other words. don't worry that it's not the same level to drive different headphones. Worry about whether it drives them well without maxing out or distorting.




Correct. The problem is to find the right amp to drive specific headphones to get the sound you love. 

So what is the right amp for 25ohms TH900.. That ts the question for me.


----------



## DDDamian

gibalok said:


> Correct. The problem is to find the right amp to drive specific headphones to get the sound you love.
> 
> So what is the right amp for 25ohms TH900.. That ts the question for me.


 
 Almost certainly a solid-state amp or a tube amp with output transformers and a very low output impedance. If they are indeed 25ohm cans (I haven't checked) they need a very low-impedance amp which is where solid-states' usually win. The low-gain setting on the BHA-1 may still be too much for them - some have had them modified for even lower gain as mine has been. This is specifically for low-impedance or very sensitive cans like IEM's and a few full headphones to reduce the noise floor and expand the usable range.
  
 What do you not like now with your current pairing? If you're looking for an amp specifically for the TH900 you might be best to ask at its thread.


----------



## Gibalok

dddamian said:


> Almost certainly a solid-state amp or a tube amp with output transformers and a very low output impedance. If they are indeed 25ohm cans (I haven't checked) they need a very low-impedance amp which is where solid-states' usually win. The low-gain setting on the BHA-1 may still be too much for them - some have had them modified for even lower gain as mine has been. This is specifically for low-impedance or very sensitive cans like IEM's and a few full headphones to reduce the noise floor and expand the usable range.
> 
> What do you not like now with your current pairing? If you're looking for an amp specifically for the TH900 you might be best to ask at its thread.




Thanks for advanced details. Im seeking a smooth sound. Without sparkling highs but not mitigating the other strengths of TH900 (deep scene, punch and deep bas). 

I definitely need to try BHA-1 since even BP26 is step ahead from Gustard H10 working with low impedance cans


----------



## DDDamian

gibalok said:


> Thanks for advanced details. Im seeking a smooth sound. Without sparkling highs but not mitigating the other strengths of TH900 (deep scene, punch and deep bas).
> 
> I definitely need to try BHA-1 since even BP26 is step ahead from Gustard H10 working with low impedance cans


 
 Well, I think it's a great choice for your HE-560's if you go the balanced route. If you are looking at buying one with the TH900 in mind you may want to order it with the low-gain reduction mod in place depending on your preferred genres. But I would expect a brighter sound, especially if you find the H10 bright (try switching op-amps in that one - a good thread on that). Otherwise you may just have to EQ a bit to your liking.


----------



## Gibalok

dddamian said:


> Well, I think it's a great choice for your HE-560's if you go the balanced route. If you are looking at buying one with the TH900 in mind you may want to order it with the low-gain reduction mod in place depending on your preferred genres. But I would expect a brighter sound, especially if you find the H10 bright (try switching op-amps in that one - a good thread on that). Otherwise you may just have to EQ a bit to your liking.




First time i hear on low-gain reduction mode,. Is it some specific model? Some prefix?


----------



## DDDamian

gibalok said:


> First time i hear on low-gain reduction mode,. Is it some specific model? Some prefix?


 
 Mine was a used model and I'd be happy to look up the code numbers for you tonight if you like. I think most that had it done were retrofits (mine included). Are your concerns with too much gain for the low-impedance TH900's? All it will do is reduce the overall gain when in the low-gain switch position. That would give you more usable range on the low-gain switch if it is too high for your headphones. It won't change the frequency response or overall sound, simply reduce the gain and give you more range if the amp is too powerful for your needs.


----------



## Mortalcoil

I can assure you that the BHA-1 / TH-900 combo works very well in low gain.
  
 Excellent in fact.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

gibalok said:


> First time i hear on *low-gain reduction mode*,. Is it some specific model? Some prefix?


 

 No, not a specific model. A dealer can arrange to have it sent to Bryston, or better, have a tech do the adjustment in-store. It involves switching some resistors inside the existing unit. I had mine adjusted in-store, to allow me to use the fuller volume range -- it was too loud for me at just 10 o'clock, on L gain. Now, I can use it at a comfy volume at around 1-130 o'clock, and ear-damaging levels at 4 o'clock.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> No, not a specific model. A dealer can arrange to have it sent to Bryston, or better, have a tech do the adjustment in-store. It involves switching some resistors inside the existing unit. I had mine adjusted in-store, to allow me to use the fuller volume range -- it was too loud for me at just 10 o'clock, on L gain. Now, I can use it at a comfy volume at around 1-130 o'clock, and ear-damaging levels at 4 o'clock.


 
  
 Somewhere in this thread James had elaborated on the order codes they use that spell out the options.
  
 Gibalok - you can PM James Tanner here - he's the top dog at Bryston. That's his username here too. Might be the easiest way to find out how to get one in Moscow if you're buying it new.


----------



## Gibalok

dddamian said:


> Somewhere in this thread James had elaborated on the order codes they use that spell out the options.
> 
> Gibalok - you can PM James Tanner here - he's the top dog at Bryston. That's his username here too. Might be the easiest way to find out how to get one in Moscow if you're buying it new.




Thank you. I know some local dealers where i bought pre and amp. It seams that bryston again will prove it proficiency for me


----------



## Mortalcoil

As far as I am aware it was earlier produced units that the option was given to get the low gain output dropped down a few notches.
  
 The more recently built units however have this "stepped down" feature already included. 
  
 Idea being that Bryston was able to find a happy place in "low gain land" that would accommodate lower Imp headphones better.
  
(Low gain land is a fictitious place....do not attempt to book a flight)


----------



## Gibalok

mortalcoil said:


> As far as I am aware it was earlier produced units that the option was given to get the low gain output dropped down a few notches.
> 
> The more recently built units however have this "stepped down" feature already included.
> 
> ...


 
 Well its hard to arguing when my knowledge of technical nuances are limited (high/low gain design and volume control w/o loss of details). From my big system i know that BP26 gives me more dinamics and resolution on low volumes comparing to even good digital volume control used in modern DACs (Mcintosh D100, Wadia 121/122) directly to power amp (4bsst2) but again im not sure whether its connected to BHA-1 "low gain land" advancements and its synergy with low impedance cans.


----------



## Mortalcoil

gibalok said:


> Well its hard to arguing when my knowledge of technical nuances are limited (high/low gain design and volume control w/o loss of details). From my big system i know that BP26 gives me more dinamics and resolution on low volumes comparing to even good digital volume control used in modern DACs (Mcintosh D100, Wadia 121/122) directly to power amp (4bsst2) but again im not sure whether its connected to BHA-1 "low gain land" advancements and its synergy with low impedance cans.


 
  
  
 Interesting observations / findings.


----------



## Rdrcr

dddamian said:


> Posted in the 650 thread:
> 
> I'd been holding off a bit on really commenting on the HD-650 with the Bryston BHA-1 amp. I purchased the BHA-1 from a fellow Head-Fi'er via CAM because I'd heard good things about it, and wanted to try another SS amp (the Gustard H-10 was too warm with the 650's for my taste), and wanted to try going fully balanced from the Teac-UD-501 DAC to an amp and to the headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great review!  Much agreed on your evaluation of the combo.
  
 Mike


----------



## DDDamian

rdrcr said:


> Great review!  Much agreed on your evaluation of the combo.
> 
> Mike


 
 Thanks Mike - appreciate the feedback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have the HD-800 plugged in as we speak - will rattle off my ramblings once I've given a good listen over a few hours/genres....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Thanks Mike - appreciate the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 If you have a Y-cable, you can do side-by-side comps with the 650/LCD2....they won't be vol matched, but should still be interesting.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> If you have a Y-cable, you can do side-by-side comps with the 650/LCD2....they won't be vol matched, but should still be interesting.


 
 I have TRS-style Y-cables but nothing in balanced XLR to split with. If one of the headphone cables had the dual 3-pin XLRs I could use both sets of balanced jacks but both are 4-pin and it would increase the load on the amp quite a bit. I could do the test in SE with a Y-cable but have already found the SE output a poor indicator of what the BHA-1 has to offer.
  
 Good advice yesterday on the Take Five source for the male 1/4" TRS to female 4-pin XLR adaptor. Ordered today, already have the tracking and it hits the mail tonight. For $47 plus tax and shipping it'll be handy. Yes, it's cryo-treated lol. Also picked up a Canare StarQuad 12' extension with 1/4" TRS locking Neutrik connectors just cause. Also cryo-treated. Shiver me timbers lol.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> Good advice yesterday on the Take Five source . *Yes, it's cryo-treated lol*.


 
  
 I used to rub a popsicle along my cables -- it's better than cryo.
 Gave my recordings better clarity in the highs.


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> I used to rub a popsicle along my cables -- it's better than cryo.
> Gave my recordings better clarity in the highs.


 
 Heh - I use frozen maple syrup - it gives that <self-snips>.....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

At least cryogenics isn't on this list (not yet anyways....)
  
 http://eandt.theiet.org/magazine/2011/11/believe-in-better.cfm


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> At least cryogenics isn't on this list (not yet anyways....)
> 
> http://eandt.theiet.org/magazine/2011/11/believe-in-better.cfm


 
 Nice read. I especially like #8 on the list:
  
 8. CD demagnetiser – As room-acoustics consultant Ethan Winer said at his Audio Myths seminar at the Audio Engineering Society conference a couple of years ago: 'Think about this one for a moment.'


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> I used to rub a popsicle along my cables -- it's better than cryo.
> Gave my recordings better clarity in the highs.


 
  
 Yeah, and I had batteries in my old Audioquest cables!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## DDDamian

Did you prefer alkaline or NiCad?
  

 Ohhhhhhh....we are so O/T lol.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

^^^  LOL x 10. I have a colleague (professor!) down the hall, who's a hard-core 'phile, and had used magic pebbles ("Shakti stones"?) taped to his cables. Until I ridiculed him for it.....he took them off a long time ago, but still relishes rubbing it in.
  
 *sigh* just gotta chill sometimes.....


----------



## CanadianMaestro

He still paints the edges of his CDs with marker, and* bevels* the edges of the discs himself. Claims they improve soundstage! I tried ripping one of his bevelled CDs (he does have good music, though!), and it got jammed -- my laptop wouldn't spit it out after ripping was done! Had to get the damn unit to a store where they extracted the bevelled disc gratis. Laptop CD drive was fine t.g. Live and learn, eh?
  
 I felt like a mouse that stepped on a third rail...and survived.


----------



## DDDamian

Heh - okay, I'll give this a go: the BHA-1 is a pretty good amp, eh?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Unanimous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 with or without pebbles.....


----------



## HiFiGuy528

canadianmaestro said:


> No, not a specific model. A dealer can arrange to have it sent to Bryston, or better, have a tech do the adjustment in-store. It involves switching some resistors inside the existing unit. I had mine adjusted in-store, to allow me to use the fuller volume range -- it was too loud for me at just 10 o'clock, on L gain. Now, I can use it at a comfy volume at around 1-130 o'clock, and ear-damaging levels at 4 o'clock.


 
  
 Do you know which resistors and what values to replace with? Bryston wants me to send in my unit + $80 for the work. I prefer to do it myself if possible. 
  
 With mine, even on T1 and HD800 I can hear music coming through with the volume set at the lowest (0). I like the amp and its features, this is my only gripe.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

hifiguy528 said:


> Do you know which resistors and what values to replace with? Bryston wants me to send in my unit + $80 for the work. I prefer to do it myself if possible.
> 
> With mine, even on T1 and HD800 I can hear music coming through with the volume set at the lowest (0). I like the amp and its features, this is my only gripe.


 
 I'm sorry, I don't.
  
 Try e-mailing Mike Pickett at Bryston. (PM me for his email).


----------



## DDDamian

canadianmaestro said:


> I'm sorry, I don't.
> 
> Try e-mailing Mike Pickett at Bryston. (PM me for his email).


 
 +1. The other DIY would be to make a cable adaptor with a 120ohm 1/2W resistor on the positive leg(s).


----------



## CanadianMaestro

dddamian said:


> +1. The other DIY would be to make a cable adaptor with a 120ohm 1/2W resistor on the positive leg(s).


 
  
   
Longer signal path......maybe better to do the internal adjust.


----------



## Armaegis

hifiguy528 said:


> Do you know which resistors and what values to replace with? Bryston wants me to send in my unit + $80 for the work. I prefer to do it myself if possible.
> 
> With mine, even on T1 and HD800 I can hear music coming through with the volume set at the lowest (0). I like the amp and its features, this is my only gripe.


 
  
 My fuzzy educated guess... but assuming that it's a feedback controlled gain, then I suspect it's the resistors by RL3A (and B below). The switch bypasses a resistor/capacitor pair which would double (or half if you're looking at it the other way) the feedback loop and give you doubling of gain, which equates to 6dB as the manual states. Lower the feedback values, and you lower the gain. But those parallel cap values may need to be changed (by the inverse ratio of the new resistors) to maintain high frequency cutoff. Maybe.
  
 Don't take my word for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 edit: chop 4RF and 4RH in half (or simply parallel the same value on top, so you can easily remove to undo changes) to drop gain by 6db. Alternatively double 4RA


----------



## Rob80b

hifiguy528 said:


> Do you know which resistors and what values to replace with? Bryston wants me to send in my unit + $80 for the work. I prefer to do it myself if possible.
> 
> With mine, even on T1 and HD800 I can hear music coming through with the volume set at the lowest (0). I like the amp and its features, this is my only gripe.


 
 Before chopping up your BHA-1 to reduce the gain, why not try adding a pair of in line attenuators between the source and the amp, I was using them in my system at one point without adverse effects.
  
 As for the volume not completely cutting off the output when at zero, not too sure why but a guess…. it’s the potentiometer Bryston used, do not see it as a problem with headphones but maybe when used as a pre-amp, although I just switch the input toggle when muting.


----------



## gevorg

Digital volume control is another option if you use it on a PC/Mac rather than a portable/streaming device. With Foobar2000/MusicBee/JRiver, you can pad 16-bit content to 24-bit, which gives you at least 8*6 = 48dB of lossless and flawless digital attenuation (i.e. not affecting the original samples, unlike analog volume control). Easily reversible and adjustable for any headphone combination, rather than having it fixed in the hardware for one set of headphone sensitivity. With 24-bit high resolution content, the headroom for digital attenuation is much smaller, depending on how much thermal noise you think there is in the last few bits of that 24-bit source.

http://thewelltemperedcomputer.com/Intro/SQ/VolumeControl.htm


----------



## ivanlyf

Hey everyone,
  
 I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask, but does anyone know the difference between Bryston's Balanced Audio cable and other Van Damme cable?
  
 Bryston cable:
  
 Van Damme EKE, silver-plated pure copper
  
 https://store.bryston.com/xlr.html
  
 Van Damme cable:
  
 Van Damme XKE, mix of pure copper and silver-plated pure copper
  
 http://www.van-damme.com/13.html
  
 I'm asking as I'm thinking of giving the cable a try but the price difference is huge and I can't find store selling the Van Damme EKE cable. Wondering if it's a custom order specially for Bryston.
  
 Thank you!
 Ivan


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ivanlyf said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask, but does anyone know the difference between Bryston's Balanced Audio cable and other Van Damme cable?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Everything on the Bryston store online is overpriced.  For balanced cables, do the cheaper ones. Blue Jeans Cable makes very good ones from Canare for really good prices.
  
 http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/balancedaudio/index.htm


----------



## Rob80b

The ones from MonoPrice (http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=xlr+cable ) are the most affordable

  
 and I’m actually running two pairs of their 35’s from my sources at the front of my room to the back of the room behind my listening position, one pair to the BHA-1 and the other to a Bryston 2BLP pro. I also have a 1.5’ pair from my pre to the Bryston 4B SST. Not the highest quality connectors and bit bulky but they get the job done . The rest of my balanced interconnects are custom made....Canare L-4E6S Star Quad with Neutrik connectors.


----------



## ivanlyf

Thanks for your inputs guys.
  
 I have contacted Bryston via their website - hopefully they reply it with some clarification.
  
 Thank you for your suggestions but I am looking at something a little beyond my Mogami W2549s - which are in the same league Canare, Belden, Hosa etc. yep.
  
 Or if anyone knows of a silver-plated copper wire mic cable from the likes of Mogami, Canare or Belden - do let me know the model please?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

ivanlyf said:


> Thanks for your inputs guys.
> 
> I have contacted Bryston via their website - hopefully they reply it with some clarification.
> 
> ...


 
 What do you mean by "a little beyond" the Mogami? Please clarify. Cosmetics? As long as there is shielding and the connector impedances are well-matched to the application needs, you will hear the same sound with Mogami as with more expensive cabling. In fact, pro studios use a lot of Mogami for their recording/mixing gear.
  
 Why do you need silver-plated copper wires? Just curious.
  
 cheers


----------



## ivanlyf

I'm trying to see if it's possible to extend the treble a wee bit more on my system beyond what the W2549 is already doing.
  
 Why silver-plated? I just have a hunch that silver-plating in my setup extends the treble. My power cords for the BDA-2 & BHA-1 are silver-plated copper, the Sennheiser CH800S is also silver-plated. So perhaps a silver-plated interconnect for the final touch?
  
 I have previously tried Gotham GAC 4/1 star quads, Canare L4E6S star-quad, Mogami W2534 star-quad & Mogami W2549 cables. I stuck with the W2549 because it behaves as promised - providing me with the extended high frequency I want. The star quads all suppressed the treble.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

What worked well for my system, for high-freq extension, were power cords where the (+) blade of the wall plug was plated with silver on top of pure copper. Not on top of nickel-plating as with many cords. Seems to give an extra "sparkle" with brass and cymbals. The cord wires were copper.


----------



## WilCox

canadianmaestro said:


> Everything on the Bryston store online is overpriced.  For balanced cables, do the cheaper ones. Blue Jeans Cable makes very good ones from Canare for really good prices.
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/balancedaudio/index.htm


 
  
 +1  
  
 I'm a big fan of Bryston and have had their components in my system for over 25 years.  That said, when it comes to cables, you can't do much better that Blue Jeans Cable.  Their Belden 1800F with Neutrik XLRs have replaced all of my "high-end" balanced cables with excellent results.


----------



## Rdrcr

rob80b said:


> The ones from MonoPrice (http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=xlr+cable ) are the most affordable
> 
> 
> and I’m actually running two pairs of their 35’s from my sources at the front of my room to the back of the room behind my listening position, one pair to the BHA-1 and the other to a Bryston 2BLP pro. I also have a 1.5’ pair from my pre to the Bryston 4B SST. Not the highest quality connectors and bit bulky but they get the job done . The rest of my balanced interconnects are custom made....Canare L-4E6S Star Quad with Neutrik connectors.


 
  
 I'm running the Monoprice XLR's.  They're a nice cable for the money.
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

rdrcr said:


> I'm running the Monoprice XLR's.  They're a nice cable for the money.
> 
> Mike


 
  
 It's literally cheaper for me to buy monoprice cables than it is to make my own with parts sourced locally...


----------



## Armaegis

Well I got a new piece of furniture today... it ain't pretty, but it gets the job done.
  

  
 From bottom up: Bryston 3B, Woo WEE, Bryston 4B, Bryston 2B, some random Behringer EQ
  
 Hidden behind is a hefty Tripp-Lite power conditioner/surge protector I got off ebay. No fancy schmanciness there, just a heavy transformer, simple filters, and protective relays (very handy a couple weeks ago during a thunderstorm, I could hear the relays going off and quickly turned off my equipment).
  
 Why not the 4B on the bottom? Because I wanted a bigger flat surface on top to put random stuff on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Actually I put the 3B on the bottom because it's not as deep as the 4B, so I've got a piece of plywood behind it upon which I rest the Tripp-Lite.
  
 Off to the side is a NuPrime IDA-8 combo dac/power amp.
  
 HE-6 powered off either the IDA-8 or the 2B.
  
 The 2B slightly modded, I removed the series resistors (180 ohm I think) in the headphone jack so full power comes out.


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Holy cow!  That is awesome.
  
 I'm glad to see you have it on wheels!  
  
 And, you're definitely correct on the cables. 
 It is insane that the Monoprice cables are so inexpensive.
  
 Mike


----------



## Armaegis

Being able to transport a rig on wheels in fantastic. Now I can roll it down a hallway when we need the space. The table was starting to sag under all that weight anyways.


----------



## Chris J

ivanlyf said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wonder if any of you have experienced this wonderful effect before and the explanation behind it:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did you volume match using an SPL meter?


----------



## Chris J

hifiguy528 said:


> Do you know which resistors and what values to replace with? Bryston wants me to send in my unit + $80 for the work. I prefer to do it myself if possible.
> 
> With mine, even on T1 and HD800 I can hear music coming through with the volume set at the lowest (0). I like the amp and its features, this is my only gripe.


 
  
 My professional opinion,
 don't guess,
 either send it to Bryston (and you will not void your warranty)
 or ask Bryston what to do, and hope you do know what you are doing so you don't void your warranty.
 Just sayin'


----------



## Armaegis

chris j said:


> My professional opinion,
> don't guess,
> either send it to Bryston (and you will not void your warranty)
> or ask Bryston what to do, and hope you do know what you are doing so you don't void your warranty.
> Just sayin'


 
  
 This was my "best guess"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/560499/new-headphone-amplifier-from-bryston/1920#post_11890228


----------



## ivanlyf

chris j said:


> Did you volume match using an SPL meter?


 
 Nope, didn't volume match.


----------



## Chris J

Try volume matching, the differences will become more subtle, assuming to turn all processing off.....if I understand your equipment correctly?


----------



## BobG55

I've had the Bryston BHA-1 for a week now.  I've owned headphone amps such as the GS-X mk2, Taurus mkii, still own the vintage Fisher 500c and I find the BHA-1 better.  This of course is subjective to personal taste and perception.  In any case I stick to my guns on this opinion.  Paired with Grado PS1000e and BDA-1 (some HF members reacted in horror learning I had bought this DAC) coaxed to my SACD/CD player, the sound is linear with wonderful depth.  On some songs I'm able to discern background/vocals lyrics which used to be submerged even w/ the GS-X mk2 and HD800 combo (about which I was reproachfully advised to "check my sources".)   What's uncanny is I still have the same sources but different headphones and HP Amp.  
  
 [size=x-small]I won't say that I've found my "end game" knowing how much this hobby has cost me over the years but I will say that it's going to take something quite remarkable even [/size]revolutionary[size=x-small] to better the sound I'm getting from this amp/HP combo. [/size]


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Congrats!!!
  
 Good to hear.  Are you running the BHA-1 balanced?
  
 I'm definitely enjoying the sound from my BHA-1 for both my HE-560's and HD650's.
  
 Mike


----------



## BobG55

rdrcr said:


> ^^^^
> Congrats!!!
> 
> Good to hear.  Are you running the BHA-1 balanced?
> ...


 

 Thanks Mike, yes I'm running the BHA-1 balanced but PS1000e is SE for now.  I've ordered a male xlr 4 pin connector and female which will go on the extension cable when I want to listen in SE again.  Glad you're also enjoying your set up.  Getting a set up that truly fulfills the sound you've been looking for is such a pleasant experience.


----------



## grdlow

bobg55 said:


> I've had the Bryston BHA-1 for a week now.  I've owned headphone amps such as the GS-X mk2, Taurus mkii, still own the vintage Fisher 500c and I find the BHA-1 better.  This of course is subjective to personal taste and perception.  In any case I stick to my guns on this opinion.  Paired with Grado PS1000e and BDA-1 (some HF members reacted in horror learning I had bought this DAC) coaxed to my SACD/CD player, the sound is linear with wonderful depth.  On some songs I'm able to discern background/vocals lyrics which used to be submerged even w/ the GS-X mk2 and HD800 combo (about which I was reproachfully advised to "check my sources".)   What's uncanny is I still have the same sources but different headphones and HP Amp.
> 
> [size=x-small]I won't say that I've found my "end game" knowing how much this hobby has cost me over the years but I will say that it's going to take something quite remarkable even [/size]revolutionary[size=x-small] to better the sound I'm getting from this amp/HP combo. [/size]


 
 Nice to hear positive impressions vs other amps. I'm loving my BHA1 and HD800 combo (via balanced WyWires Red) and the amp seems to sound better when left on for more than a day.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

^ @BobG55  Congrats and enjoy your BHA-1.  It's a lethal combo, paired with BDA-1.
  
 Are you using a *BNC or RCA between your BDA-1 and CDP*? (I prefer and use BNC, hands down, for floor speakers, as my B100 preamp is only SE. I use a Belden 1800F AES for headphones so it's all "balanced" to BHA-1. Cardas Golden Presence XLR from BDA-1 to BHA-1. Sweet bliss, that cable ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 cheers


----------



## Rdrcr

bobg55 said:


> Thanks Mike, yes I'm running the BHA-1 balanced but PS1000e is SE for now.  I've ordered a male xlr 4 pin connector and female which will go on the extension cable when I want to listen in SE again.  Glad you're also enjoying your set up.  Getting a set up that truly fulfills the sound you've been looking for is such a pleasant experience.


 
  




 Mike


----------



## BobG55

canadianmaestro said:


> ^ @BobG55  Congrats and enjoy your BHA-1.  It's a lethal combo, paired with BDA-1.
> 
> Are you using a *BNC or RCA between your BDA-1 and CDP*? (I prefer and use BNC, hands down, for floor speakers, as my B100 preamp is only SE. I use a Belden 1800F AES for headphones so it's all "balanced" to BHA-1. Cardas Golden Presence XLR from BDA-1 to BHA-1. Sweet bliss, that cable )
> 
> ...


 

 Hi CanadianMaestro,
  
 Thanks it sounds wonderful.  I'm using a coaxial cable between my BDA-1 & CDP & balanced between BDA-1 and BHA-1.  I'm not using my speakers right now; they've been packed away for more than a year.  Also my HD6xx are both balanced with SE extension.  I'm getting my PS1000e & 500e balanced by a technician friend of mine.  I've ordered the male & female connectors last week from Take Five Audio in Mount Forest, ON.  The Grados already sound exquisite SE so I'm anxious to see/hear how they'll sound balanced.  I also have a 3pin two connectors balanced cable which I bought from Headroom a few years ago for the two HD6xx.   I've listened to it once with the HD600 and it wasn't earth shattering but not unpleasant either.  It just sounded a bit "far away" maybe a bit muffled also compared to the single 4 pin balanced connector.  Again, I really like this amp.


----------



## BobG55

grdlow said:


> bobg55 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had the Bryston BHA-1 for a week now.  I've owned headphone amps such as the GS-X mk2, Taurus mkii, still own the vintage Fisher 500c and I find the BHA-1 better.  This of course is subjective to personal taste and perception.  In any case I stick to my guns on this opinion.  Paired with Grado PS1000e and BDA-1 (some HF members reacted in horror learning I had bought this DAC) coaxed to my SACD/CD player, the sound is linear with wonderful depth.  On some songs I'm able to discern background/vocals lyrics which used to be submerged even w/ the GS-X mk2 and HD800 combo (about which I was reproachfully advised to "check my sources".)   What's uncanny is I still have the same sources but different headphones and HP Amp.
> ...


 

 Glad you're enjoying your set up grdlow.  This amp doesn't get the pomp & ceremony other more expensive amps get on this site but it's quite impressive once you experience it.


----------



## Zoom25

A quick question for old and new BHA-1 owners. Is there a difference in the placement of "BHA-1" on the faceplate depending on whether it came with balanced out pre-amp capability or not? In some versions I've seen BHA-1 printed on the bottom right hand corner. In others, I've seen it underneath the Bryston logo on the left side of the plate. Thanks!


----------



## grdlow

zoom25 said:


> A quick question for old and new BHA-1 owners. Is there a difference in the placement of "BHA-1" on the faceplate depending on whether it came with balanced out pre-amp capability or not? In some versions I've seen BHA-1 printed on the bottom right hand corner. In others, I've seen it underneath the Bryston logo on the left side of the plate. Thanks!


 
 Iirc those units without balanced pre-amp outs were early prototypes. The balanced pre-amp should be standard on all BHA-1 sold now.


----------



## WilCox

zoom25 said:


> A quick question for old and new BHA-1 owners. Is there a difference in the placement of "BHA-1" on the faceplate depending on whether it came with balanced out pre-amp capability or not? In some versions I've seen BHA-1 printed on the bottom right hand corner. In others, I've seen it underneath the Bryston logo on the left side of the plate. Thanks!


 
  
 Don't know about the different faceplate labeling, but take a look at post 430 in this thread where Bryston's James Tanner states that all BHA-1s after 10/1/2012 will come with balanced XLR pre-amp outputs on the back panel.


----------



## Zoom25

Thanks for the info guys. I've also found similar info on Audiocircle. I might be able to get a BHA-1 for a good price. Haven't heard back from the owner whether it's the older or newer model. I only need the headphone amp capabilities of the BHA-1 if I decide to get it for the HD 800.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks
  
 Serial numbers after 50 will have the preamp outputs.
  
 james


----------



## Rob80b

zoom25 said:


> A quick question for old and new BHA-1 owners. Is there a difference in the placement of "BHA-1" on the faceplate ...............


 
 No…it's just artistic liberty…you’ll also notice the later models have an added symbol under the volume control.
  
 Here's mine with just a face-plate change from silver (2012) to black (2015).
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/560499/new-headphone-amplifier-from-bryston/1500#post_11496724


----------



## Zoom25

I think I'll end up getting a BHA-1 to match my BDP-1. Everything else in the same league and price range costs a lot more in Canada as of now because of the dollar. It should serve me well for some time. In the meantime, I'll save up for a GS-X or a tube option like WA5-LE.
  
 Anyone know where I can get a good deal for the BHA-1 here locally in Ontario, Canada (in GTA)? Feel free to PM me guys. Thanks!


----------



## Rob80b

zoom25 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a good deal for the BHA-1 here locally in Ontario, Canada (in GTA)? Feel free to PM me guys. Thanks!


 
Not in TO but  CanadianMaestro has one for sale at an excellent price on CAM
 http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649242494-bryston-bha1-lowest-price-anywhere/
  
 You need to move quickly at that price though.


----------



## Rob80b

rob80b said:


> Not in TO but  CanadianMaestro has one for sale at an excellent price on CAM
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649242494-bryston-bha1-lowest-price-anywhere/
> 
> You need to move quickly at that price though.


 

 Sorry looks like he's not shipping!!!!????
  
_"Pickup in Edmonton. No shipping. Period."_


----------



## Zoom25

rob80b said:


> Sorry looks like he's not shipping!!!!????
> 
> _"Pickup in Edmonton. No shipping. Period."_


 

 Yeah, I already checked that ad. I'm on CAM as well. I was wondering about a good deal on a new piece. Figured the GTA would be the best place to get a deal on Bryston, with it being a local brand here.
  
 I can always fall back on CAM and wait for a used unit.


----------



## Mortalcoil

zoom25 said:


> I think I'll end up getting a BHA-1 to match my BDP-1. Everything else in the same league and price range costs a lot more in Canada as of now because of the dollar. It should serve me well for some time. In the meantime, I'll save up for a GS-X or a tube option like WA5-LE.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a good deal for the BHA-1 here locally in Ontario, Canada (in GTA)? Feel free to PM me guys. Thanks!


 

  
 You can always try BBR (Bay Bloor Radio).
  
 Very easy to get them to shave off $150 -$200 off the retail of $1395.
  
 They usually have stock on hand.


----------



## Zoom25

mortalcoil said:


> You can always try BBR (Bay Bloor Radio).
> 
> Very easy to get them to shave off $150 -$200 off the retail of $1395.
> 
> They usually have stock on hand.


 
  
 Yes, I have considered them as well and gotten a quote from them. I think $1200 would be ideal.


----------



## Joe-Siow

Hi guys. Is anyone currently using the BHA-1 as a preamp in addition to the primary headphone amp duty? Any comments on the preamp performance? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rob80b

joe-siow said:


> Hi guys. Is anyone currently using the BHA-1 ....................... on the preamp performance?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Hi Joe
  
 I talked a bit about here.
 http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=121595.0


----------



## Joe-Siow

rob80b said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I talked a bit about here.
> http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=121595.0


 
  
 Excellent read. This is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks man!


----------



## ngyu

joe-siow said:


> Hi guys. Is anyone currently using the BHA-1 as a preamp in addition to the primary headphone amp duty? Any comments on the preamp performance?
> 
> Thanks!


 
 I used to use the BHA-1 as a preamp for my ADAM F5s, and they worked wonderfully. I've used both the SE and the XLR connections for the preamp. Can't really say anything wrong with it, it performs superbly. I guess specific to my setup, my only qualm was the ADAMs had the power switch on the back, on each speaker, and since the BHA-1 doesn't mute the preamp outs, I had to always reach the back and turn the ADAMs on/off every time I used it.


----------



## ivanlyf

I'm also using the Bryston BHA-1 as a Pre-amp to my Adam Artist 5 Active Speakers.
  
 It's fine and I love it's performance - it seems to bring out slightly more detail as compared to the pre-amp out of my TEAC HA-501.
  
 BTW, The same DAC was used for both the BHA-1 and HA-501


----------



## Joe-Siow

Thanks guys! Happy to know it works very well as a preamp too.


----------



## greggf

I agree, it works really well as a preamp.  I'm using it with a Parasound A21 amp and Revel F208 speakers.


----------



## alegar

I asked whether the guarantee can be transferred from one owner to sell it to another, pardon my English,
 Regards,


----------



## bfreedma

alegar said:


> I asked whether the guarantee can be transferred from one owner to sell it to another, pardon my English,
> Regards,




Yes, the warranty is transferable.


----------



## alegar

Worth buying the Bryston BHA-1 without power supply Power Supply MPS-2 improves sonidoen something,
  
 regards


----------



## WilCox

alegar said:


> Worth buying the Bryston BHA-1 without power supply Power Supply MPS-2 improves sonidoen something,
> 
> regards


 
  
 I think the BHA-1 without power supply has been discontinued, but you should check with Bryston to confirm.  The stock power supply built into the BHA-1 is very robust and dynamic with very low residual noise.


----------



## James Tanner

alegar said:


> Worth buying the Bryston BHA-1 without power supply Power Supply MPS-2 improves sonidoen something,
> 
> regards


 
 HI 
  
 The outboard power supply option has been discontinued.  We found it did not make any difference in performance.
  
 james


----------



## Gibalok

james tanner said:


> HI
> 
> The outboard power supply option has been discontinued.  We found it did not make any difference in performance.
> 
> james




Hello James,

Is the preamp BP26 another story and is benefitted by MPS2?


----------



## James Tanner

gibalok said:


> Hello James,
> 
> Is the preamp BP26 another story and is benefitted by MPS2?


 
 HI
  
 The BP26 MUST be used with the MPS-2 as there is no internal power supply.
  
 james


----------



## Gibalok

James, being a happy user of Bryston/Torus/PMC your statement is obvious for me 
  
 My question is just to justify whether MPS2 brings the sound of BP26 to the next level comparing to what if you try to put it in one box. The only concern is that I only use 1 output out of 4.. And I dont remeber other Bryston products to use MPS2 except BP26


----------



## James Tanner

Oh I see what you mean - no the outboard power supply does not necessarily mean better performance assuming you design and do proper shielding with an internal supply.
  
 Our original idea was to allow the DAC and the CD Player we had at the time to also plug into the MPS-2 but we found it actually worked better in those too products with an internal supply. Our Phono stage does plug into the MPS-2 currently as well as the BP26 of course.
  
 Going forward though we are developing new products which will be able to use the MPS2 as the power supply if the customer wishes.
  
 james


----------



## nordkapp

Hey guys, just a curious question and maybe you, James Tanner could serve as an bona-fide expert on this one. Regarding the outputs on the BHA1-is there a general consensus out there as to which output (balanced vs. unbalanced) delivers a superior sonic experience? Personally I prefer the balanced 4 pin out with my T1.2s. If in fact balanced renders the best sound with BHA1, could someone please explain why? I have my own reasons to believe so but I am interested in other, more knowledgeable opinions. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## SupaFuzz

nordkapp said:


> Hey guys, just a curious question and maybe you, James Tanner could serve as an bona-fide expert on this one. Regarding the outputs on the BHA1-is there a general consensus out there as to which output (balanced vs. unbalanced) delivers a superior sonic experience? Personally I prefer the balanced 4 pin out with my T1.2s. If in fact balanced renders the best sound with BHA1, could someone please explain why? I have my own reasons to believe so but I am interested in other, more knowledgeable opinions. Thanks, Mike.




Actually, I have the same Q for James. Specifically the LCD-3. Is the recommended setting Balanced outs with Low Gain setting for the LCD-3?


----------



## iGeeker

This looks great


----------



## Amish

You get more power from the amp when running balanced out.


----------



## alegar

Hello, because already I have the Bryston BHA 1 and MPEG-2 today has reached me I've been listening to the Oppo PM1 in balanced and as a source Oppo 95 EU using balanced and I must say that you hear really good starts, I have not been able to spend nine I've heard about three hours tomorrow hearken to the HD800S.
 Sorry for my English,

 Greetings.


----------



## iBrian

alegar said:


> Hello, because already I have the Bryston BHA 1 and MPEG-2 today has reached me I've been listening to the Oppo PM1 in balanced and as a source Oppo 95 EU using balanced and I must say that you hear really good starts, I have not been able to spend nine I've heard about three hours tomorrow hearken to the HD800S.
> 
> Sorry for my English,
> 
> ...





Pretty awesome setup. How are you able to get the MPS-2 to work with the BHA-1. I wouldn't mind getting one for my BHA-1 but the site says Devices Supported: BP20, BP25, BP26, BP1.5 Phono Stage


----------



## alegar

I have achieved in Europe totally new, I've heard today with HD800S in balanced and the combination is brutal, is the second day of listening and can not be happier with the purchase, I put photo connection MPS-2 BHA-1, the Bryston BHA-1 without internal power supply left it to manufacture.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Folks,
  
 I prefer the balanced out but a lot will depend on the efficiency of your phones.
  
 james


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Much agreed.  Balanced all the way.
  
 Great looking BHA-1 setup!
  
 Mike


----------



## whill

Hi!
  
 As BHA-1 on my primary target list, may i kindly ask are there any difference whether i get the BHA-1 + MPS 2?
  
  
 Can also this amplifier have enough power for high impedance-low sensitivity headphones while maintaining headroom for transients and dynamics of music?
  
 Thank you


----------



## James Tanner

Hi
  
 Sent you an email
  
 james


----------



## whill

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Sent you an email
> 
> james


 

 Thank you Sir for answering my unending questions.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Hi!
  
 I've written several emails to Bryston but never got a reply: does anybody know what's the BHA-1's maximum input level for the balanced inputs?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## James Tanner

gonzalo1004es said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've written several emails to Bryston but never got a reply: does anybody know what's the BHA-1's maximum input level for the balanced inputs?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Hi
  
 That is strange - let me ask engineering for you.
  
 james


----------



## James Tanner

Hi James
  
The balanced input buffer runs out of headroom with 7 volts input.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

james tanner said:


> [COLOR=1F497D]Hi James[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=1F497D]The balanced input buffer runs out of headroom with 7 volts input.[/COLOR]




Many thanks, James!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

I'll abuse the knowleadge of the people around here: my DAC outputs pretty high and with the BHA-1, with the volume pot at its minimum, I still can hear a bit from any headphone, but only from the left headphone! When I turn the volume up, I cannot here any unbalance issue, is this normal? I was also considering the rack mount option, I was wondering if this is something that can be done to any previous unit? If so, should this be done through my country's distributor? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Armaegis

Virtually all pots will have a tiny bit of imbalance at the very lowest settings. Only stepped attenuators or similar devices will be perfectly balanced all the way down to zero.
  
 I believe most of their amps can have a faceplate swapped out for rackmounting, but I can't say for certain on the BHA-1.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

armaegis said:


> Virtually all pots will have a tiny bit of imbalance at the very lowest settings. Only stepped attenuators or similar devices will be perfectly balanced all the way down to zero.
> 
> I believe most of their amps can have a faceplate swapped out for rackmounting, but I can't say for certain on the BHA-1.


 

 Thanks Armaegis, good to know!


----------



## James Tanner

gonzalo1004es said:


> I'll abuse the knowleadge of the people around here: my DAC outputs pretty high and with the BHA-1, with the volume pot at its minimum, I still can hear a bit from any headphone, but only from the left headphone! When I turn the volume up, I cannot here any unbalance issue, is this normal? I was also considering the rack mount option, I was wondering if this is something that can be done to any previous unit? If so, should this be done through my country's distributor? Thanks in advance!


 
  
  
 Hi 
  
 Yes as stated above volume controls will have a little imbalance at very low levels - usually once you get above 8 o'clock things will be very accurate from that point on.  We laser trim our controls within a 1/4dB from 8 up.
  
 You can have a rack-mount installed - where are you located?
  
 james


----------



## gonzalo1004es

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes as stated above volume controls will have a little imbalance at very low levels - usually once you get above 8 o'clock things will be very accurate from that point on.  We laser trim our controls within a 1/4dB from 8 up.
> 
> ...




Thanks again, James; I'm located in Spain, in Madrid.


----------



## James Tanner

gonzalo1004es said:


> Thanks again, James; I'm located in Spain, in Madrid.


 
  
  
 OK - you can order a faceplate through the distributor.
  
 james


----------



## gonzalo1004es

james tanner said:


> OK - you can order a faceplate through the distributor.
> 
> james




Great! Is this something I can install myself or they should do it?


----------



## James Tanner

gonzalo1004es said:


> Great! Is this something I can install myself or they should do it?


 

 Email Mike Pickett at Bryston and he can describe what needs to be done.  Then you can decide the best option.
  
 mpickett@bryston.com
  
 james


----------



## gonzalo1004es

james tanner said:


> Email Mike Pickett at Bryston and he can describe what needs to be done.  Then you can decide the best option.
> 
> mpickett@bryston.com
> 
> james


 
  
 Thanks again James! I'll contact him...


----------



## iBrian

So my BHA-1 after a good listening session flips over from the green light to the red light. I have to power cycle it to retain the green light again. Kinda weird unless it's over heating


----------



## James Tanner

Hi Whisky
  
 The red light does mean overheating - do you have it well ventilated?  The BHA1 is a pure Class A amplifier and the top acts as a heatsink.
  
 james


----------



## iBrian

james tanner said:


> Hi Whisky
> 
> The red light does mean overheating - do you have it well ventilated?  The BHA1 is a pure Class A amplifier and the top acts as a heatsink.
> 
> james



I do but I will re-evaluate my setup


----------



## CanadianMaestro

^ Don't put anything on top of it, leave as much space free on top as you can.


----------



## vlach

canadianmaestro said:


> ^ Don't put anything on top of it, leave as much space free on top as you can.  :eek:




Especially the left side. The right side doesn't get so warm.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

vlach said:


> Especially the left side. The right side doesn't get so warm.


 
  
 Picture:


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> ^ Don't put anything on top of it, leave as much space free on top as you can.


 
  
 Yes.  Indeed.
  
 After posting pictures you made me reorganize my stack!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## sbradley02

After my previous amp developed problems for the second time, I decided to obtain an amplifier that was my favorite at the last Portland meet, cost no object (and there were some very expensive amps there), and despite the large amount of desk real estate it takes, namely the Bryston BHA-1.
  
 This is a shockingly good amplifier. It does everything well. Completely neutral. Butter smooth up to ear bleed volumes. Amazing imaging.
  
 You rarely see it mentioned on Head-Fi, which is a big shame, it is a giant killer.


----------



## sbradley02

james tanner said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Correct - it is a relay to make sure all is right with the world before engaging output power.
> 
> james


 
 Any issues with powering on and off by switching the power going to the amplifier (leaving power switch always on)?


----------



## James Tanner

sbradley02 said:


> Any issues with powering on and off by switching the power going to the amplifier (leaving power switch always on)?


 
  Hi
  
 No problem at all.
  
 james


----------



## sbradley02

chris j said:


> Sounds pretty low to me! Thanks for the update.
> 
> Is the output still capacitor coupled?
> thx, C


 
 In my many years working with audio, I was always led to believe that coupling capacitors in general, but most especially electrolytics (due to non-linearity at higher frequencies), negatively impacted the sound quality, and were to be avoided at all costs. I listened to the Bryston before I knew its topology and loved it, and found out later about the capacitive coupling.
  
 I think this goes to show that quality of implementation trumps circuit design truisms.


----------



## Rdrcr

sbradley02 said:


> This is a shockingly good amplifier. It does everything well. Completely neutral. Butter smooth up to ear bleed volumes. Amazing imaging.


 
  
 Much agreed.  The BHA-1 is a great amplifer and very transparent.
  
 Mike


----------



## iBrian

Other than the Bryston Dac that is made for this BHA-1. What would you guys use as a DAC to Complement it?


----------



## Chris J

sbradley02 said:


> In my many years working with audio, I was always led to believe that coupling capacitors in general, but most especially electrolytics (due to non-linearity at higher frequencies), negatively impacted the sounds quality, and were to be avoided at all costs. I listened to the Bryston before I knew its topology and loved it, and found out later about the capacitive coupling.
> 
> I think this goes to show that quality of implementation trumps circuit design truisms.




Interesting (and honest!) observation!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nordkapp

olewhiskey said:


> Other than the Bryston Dac that is made for this BHA-1. What would you guys use as a DAC to Complement it?


 I use a Concero HD. I find it's Sabre DAC implementation (ultra-revealing) complimentary to the sheer neutrality of the BHA-1. Though I must admit the Gungnir multi-bit looks appealing.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

olewhiskey said:


> Other than the Bryston Dac that is made for this BHA-1. What would you guys use as a DAC to Complement it?


 

 I've read that the Berkeley Alpha DAC Ref is legendary (crazily priced, though, at 16K USD). Have never tried it out, though.
  
 My BDA-1 still is my end-game with BHA-1 (I nicknamed it _Fidelity_ for good reasons), unless something else in the same $2.2K CAD price range comes along to whack it.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nordkapp said:


> I use a Concero HD. I find it's Sabre DAC implementation (ultra-revealing) complimentary to the sheer neutrality of the BHA-1. Though I must admit the Gungnir multi-bit looks appealing.


 

 Which island are you on there in N. Bay?


----------



## nordkapp

canadianmaestro said:


> Which island are you on there in N. Bay?


 No island. City of Warwick-on the bay. Greenwich bay to be more precise.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nordkapp said:


> No island. City of Warwick-on the bay. Greenwich bay to be more precise.


 

 Cool. Winter storms pretty harsh out there?  Nova Scotia and N.B. get slammed repeatedly.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nordkapp said:


> No island. City of Warwick-on the bay. Greenwich bay to be more precise.


 

 How does BHA-1 compare to your CIA amp? Curious.


----------



## nordkapp

canadianmaestro said:


> How does BHA-1 compare to your CIA amp? Curious.


 Haha. The stroms can sometimes be bad but being on the ocean we are somewhat protected from the really, deep cold temps. I imagine it's pretty hairy out your way. With regards to the VHP-2/VAC-1 combo vs. BHA-1, I'll say this-there is a reason why I will not let it go. To my ears, it is as neutral and musical as the BHA-1. It's just simpler with less features and power. Basically it's just the junior version of BHA-1. I give it super high praise. It's a keeper for me.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nordkapp said:


> Haha. The stroms can sometimes be bad but being on the ocean we are somewhat protected from the really, deep cold temps. I imagine it's pretty hairy out your way. With regards to the VHP-2/VAC-2 combo vs. BHA-1, I'll say this-there is a reason way I will not let it go. To my ears, it is as neutral and musical as the BHA-1. It's just simpler with less features and power. Basically it's just the junior version of BHA-1. I give it super high praise. It's a keeper for me.


 

 Not too bad in Alberta this winter. Relatively mild compared to the nor'east.
  
 Good that you find both amps satisfying.


----------



## Rdrcr

olewhiskey said:


> Other than the Bryston Dac that is made for this BHA-1. What would you guys use as a DAC to Complement it?


 
  
 Oppo BDP-95.  It's all I'll ever need.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mike


----------



## iBrian

rdrcr said:


> Oppo BDP-95.  It's all I'll ever need.
> 
> Mike


A blu-Ray player?


----------



## nordkapp

That's a bad ass disc spinner.......


----------



## CanadianMaestro

@nordkapp,  your avatar: what happened to your shoulder? Lift a Bryston power amp the wrong way?


----------



## nordkapp

canadianmaestro said:


> @nordkapp,  your avatar: what happened to your shoulder? Lift a Bryston power amp the wrong way? :eek:


Haha. My wife dropped a 28bsst on me. Lol. Nah, really. A bad bicycle crash a few years ago left me with what you now see. The sidewalk won..........


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Ouch. That's enough to sensitize a person to avoid biking in the future. I badly sprained an ankle a few yrs ago, and have since been very careful where I step -- especially near my floor-positioned 14B-squared. Easy to trip over it in the dark (it being a black model). That would result in more than a sprained ankle...


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nordkapp said:


> Haha. My wife dropped a 28bsst on me. Lol. Nah, really. A bad bicycle crash a few years ago left me with what you now see. The sidewalk won..........


 

 That shoulder give you any pain now? Restricted range of rotation? My curiosity mostly.


----------



## nordkapp

canadianmaestro said:


> That shoulder give you any pain now? Restricted range of rotation? My curiosity mostly.


 Oh yeah. Pain, restricted range. I still bike and kayak though. Not ready to throw in the towel just yet. This is the time of year where my fancy turns from music to training. I won't be around much on headfi now till October. This is mostly a Winter sport for me. Lol.


----------



## nordkapp

Sprains are pretty damn painful too though.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

nordkapp said:


> Sprains are pretty damn painful too though.


 

 For sure. Ankles are the most stressed joints in the entire body.


----------



## Rdrcr

olewhiskey said:


> A blu-Ray player?


 
  
 Yep.  That's my DAC.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nordkapp said:


> That's a bad ass disc spinner.......


 
  
 Most definitely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## Rdrcr

canadianmaestro said:


> For sure. Ankles are the most stressed joints in the entire body.


 
  
 Wait.  What are we talking about?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## sbradley02

I am curious what DACs folks are using with their Bryston BHA-1. If you feel you have a good pairing, please PM me and if there is interest I will report back here.
Thanks


----------



## Amish

The Pagoda paired perfectly.


----------



## vlach

sbradley02 said:


> I am curious what DACs folks are using with their Bryston BHA-1. If you feel you have a good pairing, please PM me and if there is interest I will report back here.
> Thanks




Monarchy NM24, tubed output stage and R2R PCM1704UK chipset. Gives body, bloom and richness to the somewhat lean BHA-1. The combined result is very satisfying.


----------



## ivanlyf

sbradley02 said:


> I am curious what DACs folks are using with their Bryston BHA-1. If you feel you have a good pairing, please PM me and if there is interest I will report back here.
> Thanks


 
 My BHA-1 is paired with the Bryston BDA-2 DAC, topped off with a Sennheiser HD800 on a balanced setup.
  
 I listen to classical music and jazz and the sound signature is great; the Sound signature is musical, relaxed, analogue?
  
 But it's still very detailed, no masking of the sound here.


----------



## Rdrcr

ivanlyf said:


> But it's still very detailed, no masking of the sound here.


 
  
 That's always my goal, for better or for worse.
  
 Mike


----------



## Rob80b

> Originally Posted by *alegar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
  
  
 Nice combo...


----------



## whill

I wonder how does the BHA-1 and Beyerdynamic T1 2nd generation sounds like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Not sure but, I'd like to know.  
  
 Sounds great with the HD650 and the HE560.
  
 Mike


----------



## drunkmoron

whill said:


> I wonder how does the BHA-1 and Beyerdynamic T1 2nd generation sounds like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
 Sadly I have to report that it only sound "good". I have both the first gen and second gen T1 and I prefer the first gen T1 with the BHA-1 more. On my other amp (JDS Element) I also prefer the the first gen more but only by a little bit. With the BHA-1, I prefer the first gen T1 more by quiet a bit. I prefer the first gen T1 more then the HD800 because the mids on it sounds better, with the 2nd gen, I think I might like the HD800 more when paired with the BHA-1 (but like the Gen 1 then both).
  
 If you like the 2nd gen T1 more then the first gen, then you might like it paired up the BHA-1 more. I think the JDS element has forward mids so that why I feel the 2nd gen T1 is closer to the first gen T1. With the BHA-1, it perfectly flat, so I can notice the different between the 2 more which why I like the first gen T1 sound more then the 2nd gen. I kind of want to get a spare first gen T1 for when my current ones breaks but then I would have threes T1s and that crazy (I'm aware I'm already insane, with so many headphones)


----------



## whill

I dont have the T1 first gen but judging the sound of T1 second gen it is leaning towards the midrange and mid bass aspect. I mean to say that it has more emphasis on the lower to mid aspect of the spectrum, making it safer when pairing to other components. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackstoneJD

Have any of you guys found that when you switched from using the single ended output for an extended period of time to the balanced output that the unit needs "break-in" on the unused balanced output. I recently balanced my Grado PS1000 cans and I am finding the sound a bit more fatiguing. It is the type of thing I would expect to hear from a component that is not fully broken in. I wonder if there are aspects of the amplifier that were never used and thus not broken in until I started running my cans balanced? Thoughts?


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Interesting.  Unfortunately I don't have any lengthy experience with the SE, or switching between the Balanced and SE outputs.  Basically, I have really only used the balanced output...
  
 Mike


----------



## frahengeo

The only difference that I hear between BAL and SE is the output level. The BAL is louder.


----------



## nordkapp

Maybe your ps1000 simply sound better single ended. The Bryston amplifiers all go through a strenuous burn in/stress test (100 hours to be specific) before shipping.


----------



## nordkapp

Messing around..........


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Great pic!
  
 Mike


----------



## nordkapp

rdrcr said:


> ^^^^
> Great pic!
> 
> Mike


☺


----------



## Loose-Leaf

The Bryston is a good product for the money ,.


----------



## nordkapp

loose-leaf said:


> The Bryston is a good product for the money ,.


 Indeed. I actually think it is underpriced.


----------



## greggf

I agree with underpriced.  Especially since it's overbuilt.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi,

 I have had my BHA-1 for a few years now and just wanted to drop you a line to let you know how much I enjoy it.

 For my loudspeaker system, I have a 300B SET amp driving full-range drivers, so I am familiar with the liquid sound of a good tube amp. I mention this because I always find it remarkable how much of this sound quality I hear in the BHA-1.

 I also have a Woo Audio WA22 and much prefer the BHA-1. Incidentally, I use Sennheiser HD800 headphones and the BHA-1 shows off the HD800's wide sound stage much better than the WA22.

 Yours truly,

 Rob Kitely


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Glad to hear you are enjoying the BHA-1.  Thanks for posting your impressions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mike


----------



## Amish

nordkapp said:


> Indeed. I actually think it is underpriced.


 

 I cannot agree with this. Yes the BHA-1 is a solid amp but for the price you can match it or surpass it easily IMO. I was never so disappointed with a amp until I purchased the BHA-1. It was good but for the price I expected so much more. When I chose other amps to power my cans over the BHA-1 I knew it was time to sell it.
  
 I was pretty impressed with this amp at first...then over time realized I was more impressed with my ability to buy the BHA-1. In truth it didn't perform per dollar as I thought it should.


----------



## nordkapp

amish said:


> I cannot agree with this. Yes the BHA-1 is a solid amp but for the price you can match it or surpass it easily IMO. I was never so disappointed with a amp until I purchased the BHA-1. It was good but for the price I expected so much more. When I chose other amps to power my cans over the BHA-1 I knew it was time to sell it.
> 
> I was pretty impressed with this amp at first...then over time realized I was more impressed with my ability to buy the BHA-1. In truth it didn't perform per dollar as I thought it should.


 I terms of it's sound, what specifically did you not like about it? Personally, I have not heard too many headphone amps, since coming over from 20+ years in 2 channel stereo.


----------



## Rob80b

amish said:


> I cannot agree with this. ................... I was never so disappointed with a amp until I purchased the BHA-1. It was good but for the price I expected so much more. ..........................................


 
 I’m curious too…. the BHA-1 is not going to add anything to the recording, it’s not going to make things more exciting, it’s not going to enhance the base or treble, it’s not going to increase the soundstage……unless it’s on the recording/music the Bryston is just going to reproduce the electrical signal as it is on the recording through the phones extremely even handedly with low noise….it’s an amplifier…nothing more nothing less….but IMHO and excellent one at that….if one is looking for enhancements look elsewhere....mine is staying right were it is....


----------



## Amish

You know what? It does all of that well. In hindsight I think i should have kept my mouth shut.  You are right, as an amp it does exactly what it should. It does it very well too. I need to stay out of this thread because when it comes down to it I prefer tube amps which do color the sound so I do not think it is fair for me to judge this amp.
  
 Personally I found that SQ was no better than some other solid state amps I own at half the price but where the BHA-1 shines is in it's silence. It is a dead quiet amp.
  
 So ignore me my friends. I like color.


----------



## Rob80b

amish said:


> You know what? It does all of that well. .....
> 
> So ignore me my friends. I like color.


 
 That's cool....


----------



## Rdrcr

rob80b said:


> I’m curious too…. the BHA-1 is not going to add anything to the recording, it’s not going to make things more exciting, it’s not going to enhance the base or treble, it’s not going to increase the soundstage……unless it’s on the recording/music the Bryston is just going to reproduce the electrical signal as it is on the recording through the phones extremely even handedly with low noise….it’s an amplifier…nothing more nothing less….but IMHO and excellent one at that….if one is looking for enhancements look elsewhere....mine is staying right were it is....


 
  
 Much agreed.
  


amish said:


> You know what? It does all of that well. In hindsight I think i should have kept my mouth shut.  You are right, as an amp it does exactly what it should. It does it very well too. I need to stay out of this thread because when it comes down to it I prefer tube amps which do color the sound so I do not think it is fair for me to judge this amp.
> 
> Personally I found that SQ was no better than some other solid state amps I own at half the price but where the BHA-1 shines is in it's silence. It is a dead quiet amp.
> 
> So ignore me my friends. I like color.


 
  
 Understood.  Makes sense now...
  
 Mike


----------



## nordkapp

I believe that since the majority of owners, myself included, feel it is super neutral (as they say "straight wire with gain"), there is always the ability to tweak one's desired end sound w/DACS and HPs. I vacillate between accuracy , high def vs. softer, rounder edges. At that point I can swap things around as needed. I think that is the best compliment you could give this amp. ☺


----------



## Rdrcr

^^^^
 Yep, why have your amp 'color' the sound when you can swap HP's/other inline components for the desired effect.
  
 Personally, I like my amplification to focus on accuracy.
  
 Mike


----------



## BlackstoneJD

My BHA-1 is for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Hi! I assume the answer is no, but should there be any volume difference between the 3-pin and the 4-pin xlr outputs? Thanks!


----------



## Chris J

No there will not be any difference in volume between the 3 pin and 4 pin balanced headphone outputs.


----------



## Hardtrancing

I can see that the BHA-1 has balanced outs at the back, are they for pre-out to an amp/active speakers?
 I am wondering about this since there is no switch at the front for HP/Pre.


----------



## James Tanner

Hi
  
 Yes you can use them to drive powered speakers.
  
 james


----------



## Hardtrancing

james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes you can use them to drive powered speakers.
> 
> james


 
  
 Excellent, it ticks the right boxes for me then. I will be considering getting one


----------



## gonzalo1004es

chris j said:


> No there will not be any difference in volume between the 3 pin and 4 pin balanced headphone outputs.


 

 Thanks!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Is it safe to use an xlr to rca cable if you use the BHA as a preamp and the power amp has only rca inputs? Is there any requirement the cable should meet regarding wiring? Thanks!!


----------



## James Tanner

Hi
  
 Yes the XLR part of the cable has to be wired a specific way.
  
 Email Mike at Bryston and he can send you a drawing or you can order the cable from us.
  
 mpickett@bryston.com
  
 james


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Thanks James, I'll do so! One further detail: I assume the BHA xlr pre out work with both xlr and rca inputs, am I right? Should this setup work?: SACD player - rca - BHA1 - xlr out (with the correct wired cable) - rca - power amp. Many thanks again!



james tanner said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes the XLR part of the cable has to be wired a specific way.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Tanner

Hi
  
 Yes the outputs are in parallel so both should work at the same time.
  
 james


----------



## James Tanner

*MEMO: To All Bryston Customers
 SUBJECT: BHA – 1 Headphone Amp Review

 January 2016

 HI Folks

 Please see link below – review on the Bryston BHA-1 Headphone Amplifier from Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity Magazine.









http://hometheaterhifi.com/reviews/headphone-amplifier/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier-review/*


----------



## Hubert481

Hello, i am selling my BHA-1 in black.
For people in Europe using 220-230V it might be interresting
Pickup in Vienna for 999,- € or sending a package for additional cost

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/bryston-bha-1-kopfhoererverstaerker-vorverstaerker-194038767/


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hmmm, searched this thread for comparisons with the Violectric V281 but hardly anything to find.
  
 Two fully balanced amps in the same price bracket though. Did anyone have the chance to hear both?


----------



## AppleheadMay

hubert481 said:


> Hello, i am selling my BHA-1 in black.
> For people in Europe using 220-230V it might be interresting
> Pickup in Vienna for 999,- € or sending a package for additional cost
> 
> https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/bryston-bha-1-kopfhoererverstaerker-vorverstaerker-194038767/


 
  
  
 And damn! For that price I'd have bought it just to be able to compare it to my V281.


----------



## Hubert481

Sorry, already sold


----------



## nordkapp

AppleheadMay said:


> Hmmm, searched this thread for comparisons with the Violectric V281 but hardly anything to find.
> 
> Two fully balanced amps in the same price bracket though. Did anyone have the chance to hear both?


This may help.....
https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/sony-z1r-listening-impressions-only.853330/


----------



## judomaniak57

as a new bryston owner I am very pleased with the bha-1 with my focal elears and my senn 600. I have a question about the gain switch. both of these headphones are quite different in there impedence but both sound better with the hi gain on. with low gain sounds very guiet and a little veiled. am I doing something wrong here? I thought it would be hi gain for the 80 ohm elears and low gain for the 300ohm senn 600s


----------



## nordkapp

Yes you are doing something wrong. High gain for the 300 ohm 600s and low for the Elear. There should be no difference sonically between the two settings as far as I am aware. Actually, you should not need high gain for either of those phones. I use high gain only on my 600ohm Beyer T1.2.


----------



## judomaniak57

Nordkapp, thanks for the advice. First amp with a gain setting. I moved my setup around today and now it sounds way better with the elears on low gain. Not sure what i did differnt but now its sounds fantastic.


----------



## nordkapp

judomaniak57 said:


> Nordkapp, thanks for the advice. First amp with a gain setting. I moved my setup around today and now it sounds way better with the elears on low gain. Not sure what i did differnt but now its sounds fantastic.


Great! Higher the ohm impedance value/lower the sensitivity=harder to drive=need for more gain....


----------



## judomaniak57

duh! i thought it was the other way around. good too know


----------



## judomaniak57 (Mar 18, 2018)

well now i am 2 1/2 months in with the bryston. must say it is one of the best amps for the focal elears. looking for new cables for my elears, if i go 4 pin balanced do i need to have a balanced source? i dont have a balanced source now but plan to get one. but want to replace my headphone cable first


----------



## makan

judomaniak57 said:


> well now i am 2 1/2 months in with the bryston. must say it is one of the best amps for the focal elears. looking for new cables for my elears, if i go 4 pin balanced do i need to have a balanced source? i dont have a balanced source now but plan to get one. but want to replace my headphone cable first


In my experience, it does not make any difference in terms of sound quality. The balanced inputs will sound louder at the same volume setting. The BHA-1 takes the input, balanced or not and transforms them to single ended before hitting the headphone outputs.  I run the Schiit gungnir through my BHA-1


----------



## jtinto

Not my experience makan

Changing from single-ended to balanced inputs doubles the power at the balanced outputs. The difference in resolution and dynamics is stunning by comparison.

My own system uses a BDA-3 DAC balanced into the BHA-1 and 4-pin balanced out to a few different headphones.

I've had Take Five Audio make custom balanced cables that offer great sound for the buck. Have a look at what they offer for your Elear system judomaniak57


----------



## makan

jtinto said:


> Not my experience makan
> 
> Changing from single-ended to balanced inputs doubles the power at the balanced outputs. The difference in resolution and dynamics is stunning by comparison.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that the balanced inputs are benefiting your listening pleasure vs the SE. Could be my 1 day of ABing between the gungnir SE and balanced inputs into my BHA-1 was not enough for me to hear the differences. All I know is I am enjoying my BHA-1 balanced out!  Happy listening.


----------



## nordkapp

I'm using my BHA1's SE inputs-my DAC`s balanced outs are feeding my stereo amps. That said, when I _was _running it balanced in, I noticed no appreciable sonic improvements. This amp is underrated. So dynamic and natural.


----------



## judomaniak57

has anyone tried a portable player the the mini input on the back of the bryston. i use a cd/sacd player has my only source now and i am thinking of getting a astell and kern ak70 MKII so i can finally download hi res music


----------



## vlach

judomaniak57 said:


> has anyone tried a portable player the the mini input on the back of the bryston. i use a cd/sacd player has my only source now and i am thinking of getting a astell and kern ak70 MKII so i can finally download hi res music



Yup, works well with my AK120ll.


----------



## Thunder240

@gonzalo1004es , did you ever get the wiring diagram from Mike at Bryson showing the proper construction for xlr to rca cables to connect to a single ended stereo power amp? 

If so, do you mind sharing it here? Thanks!



gonzalo1004es said:


> Thanks James, I'll do so! One further detail: I assume the BHA xlr pre out work with both xlr and rca inputs, am I right? Should this setup work?: SACD player - rca - BHA1 - xlr out (with the correct wired cable) - rca - power amp. Many thanks again!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Thunder240 said:


> @gonzalo1004es , did you ever get the wiring diagram from Mike at Bryson showing the proper construction for xlr to rca cables to connect to a single ended stereo power amp?
> 
> If so, do you mind sharing it here? Thanks!


Hi! That's message I got:
"Please wire the cable such that pin 1 on the XLR is connected to the shell of the RCA, and pin 2 on the XLR is connected to the signal pin on the RCA.  Pin 3 on the XLR will not be connected to anything."


----------



## Thunder240

That’s the info I was looking for, thanks!


----------



## makan

Just checking in to let you know that the BHA-1 can drive my LCD-4 just fine. This just might be my end game. Famous last words.


----------



## treebug

I have the Bryston BCD-3 and thinking of connecting this up to the BHA-1. 
Anyone using their HD800's with this?


----------



## makan

treebug said:


> I have the Bryston BCD-3 and thinking of connecting this up to the BHA-1.
> Anyone using their HD800's with this?


It drives the HD800 as well as any solid state amp that I have tried.


----------



## jtinto

This is pair I've held onto while trying many others. Nothing compares to the BHA-1/HD-800 balanced in/out combination.


----------



## vlach (Oct 19, 2018)

treebug said:


> I have the Bryston BCD-3 and thinking of connecting this up to the BHA-1.
> Anyone using their HD800's with this?



Just be aware that the HD800 is a lean sounding headphone and the BHA-1 is a lean sounding amp.
I have both and MUCH prefer feeding the HD800 with a vintage receiver (Pioneer, Marantz, Yamaha, etc) with higher output impedance. Everything goes half an octave deeper in sound. Richer, fuller. The foundation is solid and feels more anchored. Gravity is lower, mass is higher.


----------



## treebug

Thanks for the info guys. See if I can get a demo.


----------



## treebug

BTW does anyone know if the BR2 remote control will operate the BHA-1?


----------



## jtinto

I don't think there are any remote functions for the BHA-1.
I've thought about using the BP-26 preamp outputs into the BHA-1, but there would be two volume controls in the signal path in order to get remote volume control.
Right now, I'm quite happy using the balanced outputs from the BDA-3 directly into the BHA-1 and get off my chair every now and then.


----------



## judomaniak57

i am looking at new headphones, the Mr Speaker Ether 2. they are a 16 0hm headphone. is that ok with the bryston amp. i heard that some amps dont like such low impedence loads


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 4, 2019)

judomaniak57 said:


> i am looking at new headphones, the Mr Speaker Ether 2. they are a 16 0hm headphone. is that ok with the bryston amp. i heard that some amps dont like such low impedence loads


Perfectly fine.  Output impedance is ideal with pretty all headphones since it's so low.  2ohms.  Headphones are magnitude greater.  Also, Ether 2 is a planar magnetic, no weird interaction with significant output impedance.  Only issue you may run into with greater output impedance amps is power delivery due to low impedance, but not with the Bryston.

BHA-1 is agreat headphone amp.  You should feel lucky you ran into it.


----------



## Miracle1980

Hello guys, for a 300ohm headphones (ZMF Verite) would you use low or high gain volume?

Thanks


----------



## wormcycle

Miracle1980 said:


> Hello guys, for a 300ohm headphones (ZMF Verite) would you use low or high gain volume?
> 
> Thanks


I use low gain for HD800S (300 Ohm) and AKG K240 DF (600 Ohm) and DT880 6Ohm, it requires no more than 1/4 of the volume knob turn. For some time I was actually using in line attenuators from DBA-2 to BHA-1


----------



## FormosaWest

As a rule, always use the lowest gain setting on any amp, or preamp unless you cannot achieve the desired volume with the volume knob

For the bryston hpa this is very much the case.

Lower gain means lower noise in MOST circuits.
Use lower gain and turn volume up to safe comfortable listening. If you cant get the volume you liking, turn it back down and switch the gain to high and try again. 
Dont just toggle the gain switch. It is a sudden jump in signal which, under the wrong circumstances, could damage hearing, headphones or speakers or amps.

Volume controls are resistive or shunting devices which attenuate a signal down.


----------



## cskippy

Love the BHA-1.  Best SS amp I've heard thus far.  Such an ease to the music!  I got mine modded to reduce the gain 12dB for my hot DAC output.  Really helps with more sensitive headphones. 
Here is the information for Bryston USA if anyone wants to do the same:
Dennis Hawkins
Bryston Service USA
79 Coventry St
Newport, VT 05855
(802)334-1201


----------



## omniweltall

cskippy said:


> Love the BHA-1.  Best SS amp I've heard thus far.  Such an ease to the music!  I got mine modded to reduce the gain 12dB for my hot DAC output.  Really helps with more sensitive headphones.
> Here is the information for Bryston USA if anyone wants to do the same:
> Dennis Hawkins
> Bryston Service USA
> ...


Nice pic, man! What a sick looking table you got there.


----------



## cskippy

Thanks!  It looks great and is surprisingly cheap:

https://www.amazon.com/Pangea-Audio-Vulcan-Rack-Black/dp/B01MYV9VRE

Price went up a bit but still worth it IMO.  I modified the leg order to fit my needs, turned out very well.


----------



## omniweltall

cskippy said:


> Thanks!  It looks great and is surprisingly cheap:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Pangea-Audio-Vulcan-Rack-Black/dp/B01MYV9VRE
> 
> Price went up a bit but still worth it IMO.  I modified the leg order to fit my needs, turned out very well.


Thanks for sharing. 

Btw, is that Forza cable for your HD650?


----------



## cskippy

It's a BTG Audio Sunset cable.  Very nice quality and super light weight.


----------



## chimney189

Bryston BHA-1 compared to a Burson Soloist MK2?


----------



## Amish

The Bryston is one of the most neutral sounding amps I have ever listened to. Nothing colored with this amp at all. Most likely the reason why I ultimately sold it. Fantastic amp though.


----------



## ardilla

Hi guys.

I wrote this review recently of the Bryston BHA-1, hope some will find it interesting:

*THE HEADPHONEER - BRYSTON BHA-1 REVIEW (2019)*


----------



## SilverEars

ardilla said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I wrote this review recently of the Bryston BHA-1, hope some will find it interesting:
> 
> *THE HEADPHONEER - BRYSTON BHA-1 REVIEW (2019)*


What DAC was used?  Ideal DAC was Gungnir Multibit.


----------



## ardilla

SilverEars said:


> What DAC was used?  Ideal DAC was Gungnir Multibit.



I tested it with Hegel HD25, Violectric V800 and Audio-gd Master 7. I can imagine the Gungnir being a good match, the Bryston doesn´t seem to mind a DAC that leans towards the warmer side of the spectrum


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 19, 2019)

ardilla said:


> I tested it with Hegel HD25, Violectric V800 and Audio-gd Master 7. I can imagine the Gungnir being a good match, the Bryston doesn´t seem to mind a DAC that leans towards the warmer side of the spectrum


Although I haven't tried too many DACs, I do usually try two kinds of DACs as a test, and I think multi-bit and delta-sigma are good to test an amp. When I tried Hugo 2, delta sigma, the amp didn't put out hard attack for high-hat sounds, and was a bit smoothed off sizzles.  So, it seems multi-bit was a successful pairing for the BHA-1, and if paired in such way, it enhances the performance significantly compared to if some random DAC was paired I take it.  We can't be sure if it's really the DAC being 'multi-bit' with certainty as Ayre Codex sounded pretty much identical to Gumby to my ears.  I'm thinking Ayre Codex is delta-sigma?


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 19, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> Although I haven't tried too many DACs, I do usually try two kinds of DACs as a test, and I think multi-bit and delta-sigma are good to test an amp. When I tried Hugo 2, delta sigma, the amp didn't put out hard attack for high-hat sounds, and was a bit smoothed off sizzles.  So, it seems multi-bit was a successful pairing for the BHA-1, and if paired in such way, it enhances the performance significantly compared to if some random DAC was paired I take it.  We can't be sure if it's really the DAC being 'multi-bit' with certainty as Ayre Codex sounded pretty much identical to Gumby to my ears.  I'm thinking Ayre Codex is delta-sigma?


Schiit multibit would also maximize the BHA-1's staging and layering.

Btw, the Bryston is proof that we should not trust the power rating that manufacturers provide. Looking at the power numbers, the BHA-1 is much lower than the Taurus and Master-9. Either Bryston underates the number or AudioGD/Auralic overrates theirs.


----------



## Amish (Jul 19, 2019)

I found the BHA-1 in SE to be lacking but in balanced mode it came to life. One of the reasons I sold the Bryston actually. That and I found it boring. It is a very neutral sounding amp.


----------



## greggf

I've been at this so long that I'm beginning to realize that the best gear, including the Bryston BHA-1 and the Pass HPA-1,  * ARE *  boring.  Neutral stuff is neutral lol.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 20, 2019)

greggf said:


> I've been at this so long that I'm beginning to realize that the best gear, including the Bryston BHA-1 and the Pass HPA-1,  * ARE *  boring.  Neutral stuff is neutral lol.


Uh, ok?  Boring means good?  I can't put the HPA-1 on the same level as BHA-1.  HPA-1 sounded a bit to Pass-y warm.  Not my tea.  Not neutral enough, I mean boring enough.

For me, it's not about neutral or not.  It's about the right timbre, and HD800 doesn't sound like a meat grinder, and I get strong tight bass out of Sennys.  I think 800's treble sounding like it does out of it is rare and unusual.  It's an unusual amp.  Typical solid state doesn't sound like that.

800's treble will usually sparkle at the tip and the degree will depend on the amp.  I think I heard 800 do it the least out of the BHA-1.  It smoothens such characteristic.


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 20, 2019)

The BHA-1 mates really well with the Senns (600, 650, 800). More than any Solid State I tried so far. Timbre is spot on. Brings the bass to life. And it doesn't sacrifice staging and timbre. This is one detailed SS amp.

Let's not compare SS with Tubes as they sound different. It depends on people's taste and gears.


----------



## SilverEars

Who thinks balanced output is superior to single ended?  I know I do.  This is one amp balanced sounds obviously different from single ended.  Is this a true balanced topology or not?  Manual says balanced dual mono circuitry.


----------



## ardilla (Jul 27, 2019)

SilverEars said:


> Who thinks balanced output is superior to single ended?  I know I do.  This is one amp balanced sounds obviously different from single ended.  Is this a true balanced topology or not?  Manual says balanced dual mono circuitry.



Yes, a balanced design will always perform technically better in balanced output. SE output from a fully balanced amp design is compromised by design and is only there for added convenience. However, I found the BHA-1 to sound very good in SE mode in many cases. It lacks some juice, obviously, but with many (but not all) headphones it was almost on par.


----------



## judomaniak57

my klipsch hp3 with a 25 ohm impedence and 98 db sensitivity sounded ok single ened. Balanced ,wow, whole different ball game. dynamic and fast with so much slam. totaly changed my mind on these headphones which i thought where only ok to what a totl headphone should sound like. Same goes for my focal elears


----------



## Amish

greggf said:


> I've been at this so long that I'm beginning to realize that the best gear, including the Bryston BHA-1 and the Pass HPA-1,  * ARE *  boring.  Neutral stuff is neutral lol.



That is exactly what I meant. When I stated 'boring' I followed it up with why I found it so. As a very neutral sounding amp which many people will love, I as a tube guy find neutral as boring. That takes nothing away from a very well made, fantastic performing amp that is the BHA-1.


----------



## greggf

Amish, exactly.  Well said.


----------



## emrelights1973 (Oct 22, 2019)

Bryston plays well with Naim source

Having a green Light is a bonus!

i wish it had a remote!


----------



## ACDOAN

emrelights1973 said:


> Bryston plays well with Naim source
> 
> Having a green Light is a bonus!
> 
> i wish it had a remote!



WOW, I love Naim's and Bryston's products. Wish I was young again.


----------



## emrelights1973

ACDOAN said:


> WOW, I love Naim's and Bryston's products. Wish I was young again.


I am not young but young at heart and ears!


----------



## ACDOAN (Oct 22, 2019)

emrelights1973 said:


> I am not young but young at heart and ears!




Well my ears are still good for a 65 yrs old man. I have a very discriminated ears even 'til now. It could be a bad thing to since I spent great deal of $$$ for my 2 channel gear many moon ago but I have no regrets.

As the good folks at Martin Logan say, " happy listening".


----------



## mthaynes

Was able to find a demo unit at Audioadvisor.  $1424.  tts the F model.  Pairing with an AK2000, PEF21 silver dragon dual male 3 pins and HD800S.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 24, 2019)

mthaynes said:


> Was able to find a demo unit at Audioadvisor.  $1424.  tts the F model.  Pairing with an AK2000, PEF21 silver dragon dual male 3 pins and HD800S.


Any impressions or opinions?

I find Schiit DACs like Gumby or Yggy pairs well with it.

Although Spec'd not to have gobs of power, but it actually is quite strong.  I think the gain is high.

Bass generally is noticibly good improvement.  It's one of those amps that's solid-state, but don't sound solid-state.


----------



## mthaynes

SilverEars said:


> Any impressions or opinions?
> 
> I find Schiit DACs like Gumby or Yggy pairs well with it.
> 
> ...




nope just got he shipping notice.  I want to see the unit first and then I will pull the trigger on the cables.  I have a everything else


----------



## wormcycle

SilverEars said:


> Any impressions or opinions?
> 
> I find Schiit DACs like Gumby or Yggy pairs well with it.
> 
> ...


The gain could be too high  depending what DAC you are pairing it with. With BDA-2 I had to do a mod lowering the gain by 12dB. Otherwise I could not go past 10:30 on the volume knob even with big planars like HEKv2. The mod is reversible, Bryston did it for roughly $100 CA including shipping.. This is a great amp for HD800S, HEKv2, even IEMs like Campfire Vega scale up with BHA-1.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 24, 2019)

wormcycle said:


> The gain could be too high  depending what DAC you are pairing it with. With BDA-2 I had to do a mod lowering the gain by 12dB. Otherwise I could not go past 10:30 on the volume knob even with big planars like HEKv2. The mod is reversible, Bryston did it for roughly $100 CA including shipping.. This is a great amp for HD800S, HEKv2, even IEMs like Campfire Vega scale up with BHA-1.


The first time I realized how great this amp sounded was in the audio shop trying out the Utopia.  I was listening to Jazz at the Pawnshop and was blown away how realistic the Jazz bar background chatter sounded.  I realized then a headphone setup can sound realistic.  Luckily the Ayre codex provided a realistic timbre and depth the imaging.  Then later I found out Codex sounded similar to Gumby.

Second realization was when I listened to SR325e out of it at the shop.  It sounded better than any amps they they had at the shop.  BHA-1 brought out the transparency, and was at another level.

BHA-1 is quite special to me as it's the amp I realized that there are such amps out there.


----------



## alegar

I have been with the BHA-1 for years and all the headphones I have are heard well, in the photograph connected LCD-X with balanced Cardas cabling 3 tips.


----------



## mthaynes

Ok so I got my BHA-1F


I bought what was advertised as a “demo” unit for $1,424.  Considering new they are $2,195 I was curious to see if the unit had been abused or damaged.  Fingers crossed – then I got a great surprise.


Below is the box.  That folks is factory Byrston packing tape.  I have a few Bryston components in my theater so I know what they look like.  This box had never been opened!!! This unit was NEW.  I checked and on the other side of the box, and found the original shipping label from Bryston to the reseller showing a ship date of July 2019. 



 




OK so what it does it sound like.  Without a lot of talk on base, mids and uppers.  This biggest impression is the sound stage is huge. 


My source is an Astell&Kern SP 2000 Copper.  Headphones are HD800s


1st test was the AK powering the 800s directly via black dragon cables.  The cables use the 2.5 balanced connection on the AK.  They are 48” cables.  Sound is great and impressive.  No issues here.


2nd test the BHA-1F entered the pictured.  I connected the AK to the BHA via an Astell&Kern PEF21 cable.  This is a balanced connection at the AK and terminates in XLR’s to the Bryston.  The factory single ended cable was used to connect the HD800s to the Bryston.  AK was put in line out mode leaving the bryston to manage the volume. 


Using the same source track the sound difference is significant.  With test 1 the music was coming from the headphones, its good don’t get me wrong, but in test 2 the sound felt like it was coming from some magical spot that existed 8 inches outside of the head phones and all around my head. 


30 seconds of listening and yes done.  She is a keeper.  That’s all you need for demo time with this unit.  Less than a min


I have since added Dual 3pin silver dragons for the HD800S (these add another 2 inches to the 8 inch sound stage described abov) and a very expensive focal headphone stand.  The stand is totally gorgeous and matches my setup.


----------



## Amish

This amp is one of the most neutral sounding amps I have ever listened to. I too ran it with a black dragon cable and the amp IMO doesn't really add much to anything. Its just so neutral sounding. I sold mine off a long time ago because I was never truly satisfied with it but I will say, build is excellent, and if you like an amp that doesn't add much if anything to the sound then yeah it's a great choice. In SE mode I disliked this amp a lot but in balanced mode I was pleased with the output.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 6, 2020)

Amish said:


> This amp is one of the most neutral sounding amps I have ever listened to. I too ran it with a black dragon cable and the amp IMO doesn't really add much to anything. Its just so neutral sounding. I sold mine off a long time ago because I was never truly satisfied with it but I will say, build is excellent, and if you like an amp that doesn't add much if anything to the sound then yeah it's a great choice. In SE mode I disliked this amp a lot but in balanced mode I was pleased with the output.


Funny thing is, people say that about other amps.  The word neutral gets tossed around a lot.  The way I see this amp is, it doesn't have harsh treble characteristics that a lot of sold-states can have, and bass response is quite good, particularly on Sennheisers with good tight gripped response with elevated quantity than usual.  The driver control is quite good that the dynamic drivers respond quickly.  This is noticible.  It's not a warm amp in the mids people will find with HD650 as it can get warm in the mids depending on the amp.

Sound stage can be wider out of balanced output, compared to other solide-state I tried, it does seem to widen the sound space.  Definately wide for a solid-state.

HD800 is bearable with these.  If you compare with Phonitor, Phonitor might actually be 'neutral' that brings out greater treble and can get fitiguing quicker with it.  So, treble doesn't get as bad as most solid-state can get with these.

It has characteristics of a precise tube amp. It's decay characteristics is like a good tube amp, and phonitor doesn't have this. It's quite unique.


----------



## Amish

SilverEars said:


> Funny thing is, people say that about other amps.  The word neutral gets tossed around a lot.



Funny as it may sound, this _is_ one of the most neutral sounding amps I have ever listened to. Most amps color the music some to one extent or another. I was paying this Bryston a compliment actually. Though I ended up not enjoying this amp myself due to being a bigger fan of tube amps, I can't deny that it is a solid choice for headphones. 

In my experience the HD600 wasn't the best pair for it but I did like the LCD2 on it.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 6, 2020)

Amish said:


> Funny as it may sound, this _is_ one of the most neutral sounding amps I have ever listened to. Most amps color the music some to one extent or another. I was paying this Bryston a compliment actually. Though I ended up not enjoying this amp myself due to being a bigger fan of tube amps, I can't deny that it is a solid choice for headphones.
> 
> In my experience the HD600 wasn't the best pair for it but I did like the LCD2 on it.


Understandable.  Just because it has such characteristics I mention doesn't mean this amp glosses over fine details, it's quite transparent.

I thought 300 ohm Sennheisers in general were good matches, and it brought more out of the HD6 series, and with 600, more bass as it's the most rolled-off.

The differences can be due to different DACs.  I found Gumby and Yggy to work quite well with it.


----------



## omniweltall

I love all the Senns (HD650, HD600, HD800) with it. What surprised me is that the HD800 actually sounds good with just the SDR mod. That was unexpected from a solid state.


----------



## Amish

I used an MHDT Labs Pagoda. A good pairing for sure.


----------



## aminus (Jan 7, 2020)

Just got my BHA-1 in today. So far I've only been able to use it with IEMs, but it's very good. Neutral sound with the slightest hint of warmth and bassiness that's not unwelcome at all. Bass hits like a truck with 0 sloppiness and treble is clean and clear without being grating. I can already tell it'll pair wonderfully with the upcoming HEDDphone. Now the only question is what DAC to get to use with them.


----------



## SilverEars

aminus said:


> Just got my BHA-1 in today. So far I've only been able to use it with IEMs, but it's very good. Neutral sound with the slightest hint of warmth and bassiness that's not unwelcome at all. Bass hits like a truck with 0 sloppiness and treble is clean and clear without being grating. I can already tell it'll pair wonderfully with the upcoming HEDDphone. Now the only question is what DAC to get to use with them.


That is sad, only iems.  At least try a Sennheiser.

Gain is fairly high even in low setting, it's not ideal for iems.  Hard to drive headphones like planars on the other hand, it drives well.  If HEDDphone is 87dB of sensitivity, BHA-1 should have more than adequite driving power.  It drives HE500 which is also 87dB of sensitivity with breeze.


----------



## aminus

SilverEars said:


> That is sad, only iems.  At least try a Sennheiser.
> 
> Gain is fairly high even in low setting, it's not ideal for iems.  Hard to drive headphones like planars on the other hand, it drives well.  If HEDDphone is 87dB of sensitivity, BHA-1 should have more than adequite driving power.  It drives HE500 which is also 87dB of sensitivity with breeze.


The HEDDphone is in a pretty nice sweetspot for sensitivity, it’s inefficient but not quite HE-6 or Susvara inefficient where you’re edging towards being better off with a speaker amp. Just nice for using a fairly high powered headphone amplifier. 

As for IEMs, eh. It’s not necessarily an ideal setup but while I wait for HEDD to arrive locally it’s apt for getting an idea of what the BHA-1 can do. I can barely get the knob past 10 o’clock with the Z1R but it’s good enough for now.


----------



## mthaynes

SilverEars said:


> That is sad, only iems.  At least try a Sennheiser.
> 
> Gain is fairly high even in low setting, it's not ideal for iems.  Hard to drive headphones like planars on the other hand, it drives well.  If HEDDphone is 87dB of sensitivity, BHA-1 should have more than adequite driving power.  It drives HE500 which is also 87dB of sensitivity with breeze.



The HD800S seems to work very well with this AMP.  number of folks have competed positively on that setup.  I know I am happy with mine.


----------



## mthaynes

aminus said:


> Now the only question is what DAC to get to use with them.



I am mowing mine with my portable AK 2000 with xlr out.  it is amazing how a small little portable player really works well.  you may want to give that a shot if you have one hanging about.


----------



## judomaniak57

I am using a AK270 mk2 from the headphone jack to rca's and it sounds fantastic with my elears and Klipsch hp3


----------



## judomaniak57

I was using a mini to mini connection for awhile which also sounded really good. lots of connection options with the bryston


----------



## 340519

I just ordered a bha1 to go with my new benchmark dac 3b. Super excited!


----------



## 340519

A question for you all: I have the smsl 888 thx ad I'm wondering how it compares to the bha1. On another thread it has been compared to the 789 and the bha1 was said to be the better sounding amp.


----------



## 340519

I think the dac1 and the bha1 will be a stellar pairing with the senn 800S, the audeze X, and the focal clears from what I've read.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 12, 2020)

I just realized why there are talks of DAP as source for BHA-1.  It has a mini-jack input.  I had the THX789 and sold right away.  It just sounded sterile for my taste.  It epitomizes what I consider a 'solid-state' sounding amp.  Super low harmonic distortion doesn't mean much to me.  There is no correlation between SQ and extremely low THD, in which THX 789 has proven to me.


----------



## mthaynes

what I like about the bha-1 is it is just an amp.  I bought a SP2000 that is digital storage and and a DAC.  I dont need a second DAC  the BHA-1 is just an amp with all the right inputs and all the right outputs.  its sweet spot is driving hard to drive headphones.  800S are a surprisingly good match, but any headphone will work.  The only drawback to the BHA-1 is it does not have a remote.  the only complaint I have


----------



## 340519

mthaynes said:


> what I like about the bha-1 is it is just an amp.  I bought a SP2000 that is digital storage and and a DAC.  I dont need a second DAC  the BHA-1 is just an amp with all the right inputs and all the right outputs.  its sweet spot is driving hard to drive headphones.  800S are a surprisingly good match, but any headphone will work.  The only drawback to the BHA-1 is it does not have a remote.  the only complaint I have


I'm cool with no remote.  I never use all the myriad I have now. I have 2 benchmark remotes for instance that never get touched.


----------



## 340519

Loving this thing as a preamp with my bryston amp. Sounds incredible.


----------



## SptsNaz (Apr 18, 2020)

Figure I'd bump this old thread now that I've had some time with this pretty looking amp

I've concluded that it's spectacular, but with the caveat that it is incredibly revealing of downstream components. It won't mask any flaws in your equipment, and if anything only exasperates the negative qualities. So if either your headphones or source are bright and/or edgy in any way you will find your ears ringing quite quickly. This is what a good solid state amp _should_ do, but I bet there are many people who've owned the BHA-1 and sold it off momentarily because it didn't do the rest of their equipment any favors (through no fault of it's own really)

Right now I have an old Cambridge Audio CD4SE CD player feeding my Parasound DAC2000 and using a balanced set of vintage Grado RS1 headphones and I honestly can't see it getting much better than this. I do miss the tube warmth, but this amp's ability to deliver the truth and nothing but the truth makes up for it. It's control of the lower registers is out of this world... I felt like my headphones were going to vibrate off of my head listening to Billie Eilish's "Bad Boy".

Value wise, it's not as great of a deal as it once was but if you're going to utilize the preamp function it's still a lot of bang for your buck. Additionally, despite the price of it new steadily increasing over the years used prices have more or less stayed the same (about half of what it goes for new). Despite the Auaralic Taurus being nearly as enjoyable in different ways, I would pay the $100-200 extra for a used BHA-1 for the piece of the mind of the 20 year warranty. The only thing I've owned that came with a warranty that long is my Technivorm Moccamaster coffee machine and that thing has been an absolute rock for a decade now. With companies that confident in their product you know you're getting something that can probably be passed down a generation or two if so desired.


----------



## 340519

Yes I agree completely.  Loving this amp but it does reveal everything,  which I like. I am a huge fan of bryston for their great sounding gear and that their equipment is so well made. Like my 4bsst2,  I will never part with the bha1.


----------



## 340519

mthaynes said:


> The HD800S seems to work very well with this AMP.  number of folks have competed positively on that setup.  I know I am happy with mine.


I love this pairing. The 800S sounds fantastic with the bryston.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 18, 2020)

dmdm said:


> I love this pairing. The 800S sounds fantastic with the bryston.


Yes, it's better than any solid-state out there for the HD800S.  I heard a bunch of others from HDV820 to HPA4, and they all do not compare with BHA-1's more dynamic response with not shrilly sounding highs, and natural decay response for a solid-state.  Other solid-state brought out the worst of HD800S.  Very versatile amp that drives planars well as the dynamic drivers.  Sennheisers in particular are enhanced by this amp.  Grado 325 sounds very good out of this amp as well.


----------



## SptsNaz

One of these days I will add the 800S to my collection to see what all the hoopla is about... by all accounts this seems to be an end game set up for a good amount of genres of music. 

I am _slightly_ worried that it's going to be _too_ detailed. I already find that I'm listening to my equipment over the music a little too much, which I believe is one of the biggest pitfalls of this hobby.


----------



## SptsNaz

SilverEars said:


> Yes, it's better than any solid-state out there for the HD800S.  I heard a bunch of others from HDV820 to HPA4, and they all do not compare with BHA-1's more dynamic response with not shrilly sounding highs, and natural decay response for a solid-state.  Other solid-state brought out the worst of HD800S.  Very versatile amp that drives planars well as the dynamic drivers.  Sennheisers in particular are enhanced by this amp.



That's some serious company there... 

I've been dying to hear my Grado's out of a HPA4 but just can't come to terms with spending that much money on one piece of equipment at this point in my life. Almost got my hands on one months ago but backed out after ruminating on all of the other ways I'd rather spend ~3K


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 18, 2020)

SptsNaz said:


> That's some serious company there...
> 
> I've been dying to hear my Grado's out of a HPA4 but just can't come to terms with spending that much money on one piece of equipment at this point in my life. Almost got my hands on one months ago but backed out after ruminating on all of the other ways I'd rather spend ~3K


Actually I found Grados sound their best out of BHA-1, more transparent (not meaning peaky emphasis).  I discovered Grado 325 with it, due to how well they sound out of the BHA-1.

BHA-1 is really easy to demo if you have an audioshop nearby that gets Bryston equipment.


----------



## 340519

True. I've gotten to the place where I'm happy with all of my equipment and so I'm 'trying' to just focus on the music. The illusive holy grail of equipment to me is folly and I'm trying to let go.


----------



## 340519

SptsNaz said:


> That's some serious company there...
> 
> I've been dying to hear my Grado's out of a HPA4 but just can't come to terms with spending that much money on one piece of equipment at this point in my life. Almost got my hands on one months ago but backed out after ruminating on all of the other ways I'd rather spend ~3K


Rory at benchmark has repeatedly tried to get me to buy an hpa4 since I've been buying their dacs for the last decade, but to me bryston is where it's at for amplification.


----------



## SptsNaz

SilverEars said:


> Actually I found Grados sound their best out of BHA-1, more transparent (not meaning peaky emphasis).  I discovered Grado 325 with it, due to how well they sound out of the BHA-1.



You don't know how much pleasure it brings me hearing that... 

I'd still like to own one at some point in my life... that thing is a work of art and actually an investment at this point


----------



## judomaniak57

one of these days i would love to hear the senn 800s on the bryston , but right now enjoying my elears with dekoni perf leather pads and my klisch hp3 too much to look at other headphones. so much tight low end with the klipsch and such a wonderful midrange with the elears i dont need much more, but we all say that and are looking for the next best headphone.one thing i am not looking for is a new amp, i will have my bryston for a long time


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 18, 2020)

SptsNaz said:


> You don't know how much pleasure it brings me hearing that...
> 
> I'd still like to own one at some point in my life... that thing is a work of art and actually an investment at this point


How I found this out was at the audioshop near me.  They have an extensive collection of Grados (and a BHA-1), and I wanted to find out which Grado was the best performing.  I was so surprised when I plugged in the 325.  I tried other sources, and Bryston was distinct from others, as the 325 was super transparent out of it.


----------



## SptsNaz

...aaaand I just realized we're talking about different amps lol. Thought you were referring to the EAR HP4, my bad


----------



## 340519

SptsNaz said:


> ...aaaand I just realized we're talking about different amps lol. Thought you were referring to the EAR HP4, my bad


Sorry I assumed it was the benchmark you were talking about lol.


----------



## mthaynes

Just added a Transparent Audio Powerbank 2 to this setup.  Little warmer with modern music.  little more separation with old Rock and Metal


----------



## 340519 (May 12, 2020)

I'm still shocked about how this amp doesn't get more love on this site. It's all phonitor , violectic , etc.  This amp is my end game SS. To me Bryston is as good as it gets for SS stuff. I will never sell my 4bsst2 or the bha1.
It's like, what gives? I suppose it's because they haven't done revision after revision like other companies? This model has stayed the same since inception.  The one I just bought in the fall is pretty similar to the initial release.


----------



## Krutsch

dmdm said:


> *I'm still shocked about how this amp doesn't get more love on this site. *It's all phonitor , violectic , etc.  This amp is my end game SS. To me Bryston is as good as it gets for SS stuff. I will never sell my 4bsst2 or the bha1.
> It's like, what gives? I suppose it's because they haven't done revision after revision like other companies? This model has stayed the same since inception.  The one I just bought in the fall is pretty similar to the initial release.



I agree. I don't own one, but I am a Bryston fan and have auditioned the BHA-1 three times at a local dealer.

What keeps me from buying one: it's over powered, if that's the right way to put it.

I find that with many headphones, 9 o'clock is maximum volume for my tastes. I know you can get a custom build from Bryston that reduces the default gain, which should tell you something about the power output from this beast.


----------



## 340519

Krutsch said:


> I agree. I don't own one, but I am a Bryston fan and have auditioned the BHA-1 three times at a local dealer.
> 
> What keeps me from buying one: it's over powered, if that's the right way to put it.
> 
> I find that with many headphones, 9 o'clock is maximum volume for my tastes. I know you can get a custom build from Bryston that reduces the default gain, which should tell you something about the power output from this beast.


Yeah I might hit 10 o'clock,   but yes 9 usually.


----------



## judomaniak57

the perfect setup for me


----------



## judomaniak57 (May 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## omniweltall

judomaniak57 said:


> the perfect setup for me


Nice setup. Btw, that HD600 sounds really dang good out of the BHA-1 as well.


----------



## judomaniak57 (May 13, 2020)

yes it does, but I prefer the 600's thru my antique sound labs tube amp


----------



## 340519

I just bought a zebra wood pair of lcd 4s to go with the bryston! Super stoked!


----------



## omniweltall

dmdm said:


> I just bought a zebra wood pair of lcd 4s to go with the bryston! Super stoked!


BHA-1 goes really well with all Audeze's I tried. The synergy is definitely there.


----------



## 340519

Well if these lcd 4s are as good as they are supposed to be I'm in for a real treat.


----------



## mthaynes

My toy

source to ears Ak2000->PEF21 (balanced cable made by crystal cable)->BHA1->Silver dragon balanced 4ft-> hd800s.  Transparent audio powerbank to keep safe from Florida storms


----------



## 340519

I grew up in Ocala Fl, so I know exactly what you're talking about. A lot of lost gear to lightning.  Even now, as I live in the north, I always unplug my stuff when not listening due to my childhood in the lightning capital.


----------



## 340519

The lcd4s just arrived:


----------



## 340519

Hey guys, does any one have a link to the bha1 manual? Thanks


----------



## 340519

Is it advisable to have the bha1 in low gain or high gain with the 200ohm lcd4s? I'm using it in low gain so I can get the volume to the 10 o'clock position, otherwise  I cant get above 9.


----------



## omniweltall

I always use low gain on every headphone I tried with the BHA-1. High gain is kinda too much.


----------



## 340519

omniweltall said:


> I always use low gain on every headphone I tried with the BHA-1. High gain is kinda too much.


Ok great, thanks.


----------



## SilverEars (May 20, 2020)

dmdm said:


> Is it advisable to have the bha1 in low gain or high gain with the 200ohm lcd4s? I'm using it in low gain so I can get the volume to the 10 o'clock position, otherwise  I cant get above 9.


Whichever you think sounds better to you with ample amount of volume control without channcel imbalance. But if you switch from low to high, you may not be aware of the higher volume which is a bit of problem. It all depends on the sensitivity of the headphone, not impedance. If the headphone is generally sensitive, I use low gain, and it often turns out to be the case as high gain does seem to be too much for most headphones.  I feel there should be more difference between high and low gain as low gain can be a bit much for some more sensitive headphones as well.

I do however have usage case scenarios for high gain.  Hifiman HE-6 and HE-500's efficency is quite low, so the BHA-1's high gain is at a good level for them.

By spec BHA-1 may seem lower powered than what most amps are touting, but in actuality it puts out so much power than rated that I feel they under-rate their spec.  If it can drive HE-6 fairly well, that says a lot.  How an amp performs in real life is actually what really matters than what is advertised on paper. In which Bryston has proven practically, not theoretically.

You can actually get the gain lowered if you contact Bryston.  They will refer you to the closest service shop that can do it for you.  I'm looking to get mine changed.


----------



## 340519

SilverEars said:


> Whichever you think sounds better to you with ample amount of volume control without channcel imbalance. But if you switch from low to high, you may not be aware of the higher volume which is a bit of problem. It all depends on the sensitivity of the headphone, not impedance. If the headphone is generally sensitive, I use low gain, and it often turns out to be the case as high gain does seem to be too much for most headphones.  I feel there should be more difference between high and low gain as low gain can be a bit much for some more sensitive headphones as well.
> 
> I do however have usage case scenarios for high gain.  Hifiman HE-6 and HE-500's efficency is quite low, so the BHA-1's high gain is at a good level for them.
> 
> ...


Good advice thanks.


----------



## mthaynes (May 20, 2020)

dmdm said:


> Hey guys, does any one have a link to the bha1 manual? Thanks


https://www.moon-audio.com/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier.html

there is a link to the manual and brochure at the bottom of the page


----------



## 340519

mthaynes said:


> https://www.moon-audio.com/bryston-bha-1-balanced-headphone-amplifier.html
> 
> there is a link to the manual and brochure at the bottom of the page


Thank you sir!


----------



## judomaniak57

just curios why you would want to lower the gain on your amp? With my elears and my klipsch hp3 i have the volume at about 10 to 11 oclock, it isnt to loud, but i also think because i play music from my dap to the bryston volume is not as loud for me has some of you guys are mentioning


----------



## 340519

On low gain with the lcd 4s the max I can play is 12 o'clock before it becomes too much.


----------



## judomaniak57

volume from 11 to 2 oclock stays the same then after that is all distorted sounding. using low gain and balanced out for headphones


----------



## 340519

judomaniak57 said:


> volume from 11 to 2 oclock stays the same then after that is all distorted sounding. using low gain and balanced out for headphones


Well okay, that sounds strange. Issue with the unit? Bryston is incredible to send in their gear for a tune up.


----------



## judomaniak57

i just switched sources from my astell and kern ak270mk2 to my bluesound node 2i. well i guess the astell and kern was holding my amp back by quite a bit. the bluesound is so much louder. now i see what you guys where talking about with the volume and power of the bryston.my blusound is in my main system down stairs and my headphone setup is in my den upstairs. i quess i need to buy another bluesound


----------



## 340519

judomaniak57 said:


> i just switched sources from my astell and kern ak270mk2 to my bluesound node 2i. well i guess the astell and kern was holding my amp back by quite a bit. the bluesound is so much louder. now i see what you guys where talking about with the volume and power of the bryston.my blusound is in my main system down stairs and my headphone setup is in my den upstairs. i quess i need to buy another bluesound


Yeah the bryston is crazy powerful.


----------



## Juan_R

judomaniak57 said:


> i just switched sources from my astell and kern ak270mk2 to my bluesound node 2i. well i guess the astell and kern was holding my amp back by quite a bit. the bluesound is so much louder. now i see what you guys where talking about with the volume and power of the bryston.my blusound is in my main system down stairs and my headphone setup is in my den upstairs. i quess i need to buy another bluesound


I'm sure it's holding it back power wise. But to compare apple to apple, try to match volume


----------



## 340519

This amp sounds incredible with the LCD 4s.  Extremely revealing. Almost too good! It reveals digital hash on bad/hot recordings.


----------



## mthaynes

with so much power from this thing I think the best headphone pairing is a headphone that has big power demands.  guess that's why the work so well with the HD800 and HD800S


----------



## 340519

mthaynes said:


> with so much power from this thing I think the best headphone pairing is a headphone that has big power demands.  guess that's why the work so well with the HD800 and HD800S


True, I liked it with both those cans, but with the LCD 4s it's like I had never heard what it's capable of. It's downright stellar now.


----------



## 340519

I have to plug this amp and give it a bump. Wow the bha1 with LCD 4s is crazy good.


----------



## 340519

This amp needs more love on headfi.


----------



## 340519

It's totl end game.


----------



## judomaniak57

couldn't agree with you more. this is a fantastic amp with tons of detail. i use my focal elears and my klipsch hp3 on the byrston. both are quite effeciant and the bryston just cruises along not adding or subtracting from the music i choose. just plays music the way it should be heard.


----------



## 340519

judomaniak57 said:


> couldn't agree with you more. this is a fantastic amp with tons of detail. i use my focal elears and my klipsch hp3 on the byrston. both are quite effeciant and the bryston just cruises along not adding or subtracting from the music i choose. just plays music the way it should be heard.


Nice. I have the bryston on high gain with the lcd 4s and it sounds incredible.


----------



## SptsNaz

It looks like you're using the Bryston's 1/4" output in your picture... I recommend getting a balanced cable for those LCD-4's. Not only will you get even more power but there are a lot of people here who believe the balanced outputs are superior (I haven't done enough testing myself to support that claim though).


----------



## 340519 (May 31, 2020)

SptsNaz said:


> It looks like you're using the Bryston's 1/4" output in your picture... I recommend getting a balanced cable for those LCD-4's. Not only will you get even more power but there are a lot of people here who believe the balanced outputs are superior (I haven't done enough testing myself to support that claim though).


Nah, I asked audeze themselves, and benchmark, and they both said to me that SE is the same. That is why the audeze come within SE cable, and they actually pointed me to chord electronices as they only use SE. Chord is their favorite btw, but I like benchmark. I have balanced cables for the audeze and cannot hear a difference.  I'm going SE all the way baby. I think I'm done with the balanced cable scene. The Clears were the same: no difference.

And on top of that the cable that comes with the LCD 4s is $500 usd. I would be silly not to use it.


----------



## makan

dmdm said:


> Nah, I asked audeze themselves, and benchmark, and they both said to me that SE is the same. That is why the audeze come within SE cable, and they actually pointed me to chord electronices as they only use SE. Chord is their favorite btw, but I like benchmark. I have balanced cables for the audeze and cannot hear a difference.  I'm going SE all the way baby. I think I'm done with the balanced cable scene. The Clears were the same: no difference.
> 
> And on top of that the cable that comes with the LCD 4s is $500 usd. I would be silly not to use it.


CAN $100 or so and you can get someone to reterminate to XLR with an SE pigtail. That’s what I did with mine


----------



## 340519

makan said:


> CAN $100 or so and you can get someone to reterminate to XLR with an SE pigtail. That’s what I did with mine


I do have xlrs by audio sensibility for the LCD 4s,  but I choose not to use them.


----------



## 340519

I'm just done with the balanced vs single ended debate.


----------



## makan

dmdm said:


> I'm just done with the balanced vs single ended debate.


I hear you. Nice to not have to use adapters and do retermination.


----------



## 340519

makan said:


> I hear you. Nice to not have to use adapters and do retermination.


Yeah,  I'm just satisfied with se is all.


----------



## 340519

I'm thinking about buying a bryston bda3.  Any thoughts? Anyone listened to it? Thanks.


----------



## 340519

Alright bought the bda3! I bought be demo with full warranty from simcoe audio in barrie. Very excited, however the bryston.com/drivers link is dead to get the driver for my windows 7 laptop. Any ideas where I might find said driver?


----------



## SptsNaz

Since they're proprietary I doubt you'll find them elsewhere ... That sucks that you spent that much money and have to wait to use the product. 

Congrats though... I wish I can afford their current generation digital stuff. I've heard nothing but good things about that DAC and I'm sure it will play extremely well with the BHA-1


----------



## mthaynes

dmdm said:


> Alright bought the bda3! I bought be demo with full warranty from simcoe audio in barrie. Very excited, however the bryston.com/drivers link is dead to get the driver for my windows 7 laptop. Any ideas where I might find said driver?



is this the one you are looking for?

http://support.bryston.com/downloads/USB Drivers/v3.40.0/Win7_8/


----------



## 340519

mthaynes said:


> is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> http://support.bryston.com/downloads/USB Drivers/v3.40.0/Win7_8/


Yes thank you!


----------



## vlach (Jun 10, 2020)

judomaniak57 said:


> i just switched sources from my astell and kern ak270mk2 to my bluesound node 2i. well i guess the astell and kern was holding my amp back by quite a bit. the bluesound is so much louder. now i see what you guys where talking about with the volume and power of the bryston.my blusound is in my main system down stairs and my headphone setup is in my den upstairs. i quess i need to buy another bluesound



I couldn't find any info on the AK270mk2, did you mean the AK70mk2? If so the line out (or volume maxed out) puts out 2V which is standard for most CD players and DACs, therefore wouldn't be holding back any amp.


----------



## mthaynes

vlach said:


> I couldn't find any info on the AK270mk2, did you mean the AK70mk2? If so the line out (or volume maxed out) puts out 2V which is standard for most CD players and DACs, therefore wouldn't be holding back any amp.


you may have to enable the "line out" setting.  It is in the setting menu on the AK.  I believe if you use the balanced option (ie the PEF21 cable or equivalent) you actually get 4v.  the is the case with the SP 2000 or at least its what is shown on the screen


----------



## vlach (Jun 10, 2020)

mthaynes said:


> you may have to enable the "line out" setting.  It is in the setting menu on the AK.  I believe if you use the balanced option (ie the PEF21 cable or equivalent) you actually get 4v.  the is the case with the SP 2000 or at least its what is shown on the screen



If it's anything like my AK120ll, volume maxed is identical to line out enabled.
Maybe it's different on the AK70ll.
But yeah, 4V would definity not hold back any amp, neither would the 2V unbalanced out which is standard.


----------



## judomaniak57

Vlach and mthanes thanks for your help, i set the AK70mk2 to line out and much better now volume wise. i would ckrank up the bryston and use the AK70mk2 to control volume. much better using the line out feature and byrstons volume


----------



## SptsNaz

Still enjoying this amp immensely after owning it for a couple of months now... it's extremely adept at just letting the music breath. I would say it is a tad dry overall due to it being solid state, but you're too distracted by the other things it does right to care. I came from a Woo Audio WA6SE and although that amp was sweet I think the Bryston is better. I also had an Auralic Taurus which was a fantastic amp, but I think a tad behind the Bryston in most facets (this is strictly from memory though). I also love that it gives you the ability to adjust the balance... I lost a tiny bit of hearing in my right ear and the imbalance has always bugged the crap out of me. No more


----------



## 340519

So I love the bha1 so much I just ordered another new one from bryston!


----------



## 340519

Oh and I also bought the bda3 as an update.


----------



## 340519

It was 2k CAD with taxes and shipping new. What a deal!


----------



## 340519




----------



## judomaniak57

great deal , where did you order it from


dmdm said:


> It was 2k CAD with taxes and shipping new. What a deal!


----------



## 340519

judomaniak57 said:


> great deal , where did you order it from


Simcoe audio out of barrie. My contact is Adrian Norenberg.


----------



## omniweltall

dmdm said:


>


It's certainly a looker, stacked like that. 

Btw, what DAC chip is inside the BDA3?


----------



## 340519

omniweltall said:


> It's certainly a looker, stacked like that.
> 
> Btw, what DAC chip is inside the BDA3?


Not sure sorry.
Sold the 4bsst2 though. I've gotten rid of all my speakers. Going full headphone as I like it much much better. Mo more room interactions.


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 23, 2020)

omniweltall said:


> It's certainly a looker, stacked like that.
> 
> Btw, what DAC chip is inside the BDA3?


two 32-bit AKM 4490EQ Veritas stereo DAC chips

https://www.akm.com/kr/ko/products/audio/audio-dac/ak4490eq/


----------



## 340519

SilverEars said:


> two 32-bit AKM 4490EQ Veritas stereo DAC chips
> 
> https://www.akm.com/kr/ko/products/audio/audio-dac/ak4490eq/


Nice. Thanks.


----------



## 340519

judomaniak57 said:


> great deal , where did you order it from


Did you contact Adrian? He is asking me.


----------



## judomaniak57

no i have not, car problems now so might be awhile


----------



## SptsNaz

Has anyone had any luck performing the gain reduction mod on their own? If so, how complicated is it? My primary set of cans are Grado RS1's and I can barely get to 9 o'clock without endangering my hearing.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 7, 2020)

SptsNaz said:


> Has anyone had any luck performing the gain reduction mod on their own? If so, how complicated is it? My primary set of cans are Grado RS1's and I can barely get to 9 o'clock without endangering my hearing.


I haven't tried it myself, but what is reuired is simple.  It requires couple sets of resistors to be swapped positiions. Resistors 3RF and R10L will swap positions, and 4CF and R10R will swap positions.

The challenge is taking off resistors that are surface-mount that are closely packed together.  Surfacemount components are soldered to the pcb bonding pads at the two ends.  Trying to desolder this component require two soldered ends to heat up with the soldering iron close to the same time to desolder it.  That is the challenge.  It's probably not easy with a single soldeting iron, and it may require a special tool to do it properly.  Ideally a tweezer like tool that heats up both soldered ends to take them off effectively.

Google desoldering surfacemount resistors.  Tweezer like soldering iron exists! I'd highly recommend such soldering irons to take them off, and be careful not to solder nearby surfacemount that can short them out!


----------



## emrelights1973

Maybe trying with new interconnects might help


----------



## SptsNaz

SilverEars said:


> I haven't tried it myself, but what is reuired is simple.  It requires couple sets of resistors to be swapped positiions. Resistors 3RF and R10L will swap positions, and 4CF and R10R will swap positions.
> 
> The challenge is taking off resistors that are surface-mount that are closely packed together.  Surfacemount components are soldered to the pcb bonding pads at the two ends.  Trying to desolder this component require two soldered ends to heat up with the soldering iron close to the same time to desolder it.  That is the challenge.  It's probably not easy with a single soldeting iron, and it may require a special tool to do it properly.  Ideally a tweezer like tool that heats up both soldered ends to take them off effectively.
> 
> Google desoldering surfacemount resistors.  Tweezer like soldering iron exists! I'd highly recommend such soldering irons to take them off, and be careful not to solder nearby surfacemount that can short them out!



This is super helpful... thanks!


----------



## 340519 (Aug 1, 2020)

Finally after 6 weeks build time.


----------



## 340519

Some unboxing porn for you gentlemen.


----------



## 340519




----------



## 340519




----------



## 340519




----------



## 340519

Interesting. This new bha1 compared the the other I have has way more gain. 9 o'clock on low gain is enough for most cans, but I have it at 3 o'clock on the older bha1 for the same volume. The new one is fed by the bda3, but the other the benchmark dac3b. Bass also seems way more intense. Hmmmm...


----------



## 340519

Also, the volume pot has consistent increase in volume from 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock on the new one, unlike the other that is pretty much the same volume from 10 until 2 until you get past 2 o'clock.


----------



## makan

dmdm said:


> Also, the volume pot has consistent increase in volume from 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock on the new one, unlike the other that is pretty much the same volume from 10 until 2 until you get past 2 o'clock.


Looks like a silent revision.


----------



## 340519

makan said:


> Looks like a silent revision.


Yes I'm guessing.


----------



## 340519

Oh well, I guess I just have to crank the older one up.


----------



## 340519

So now one in  the bedroom and one in the man cave.


----------



## omniweltall

Beautiful silver pairing. Bryston build quality is real nice.


----------



## midicun

Hi,
Is there anyway to add a remote control to the BHA-1? I would like to have a remote for the volume control when I listening to my headphones a few feet away.

Thanks


----------



## 340519

I would ask on the audio circle bryston forum. They answer back personally on there.


----------



## 340519

Wow this amp is incredible.  I really could never say I need anything beyond a bryston.


----------



## judomaniak57

Dmdm have you got your abyss yet? wondering how the brytson works with such a hard to drive headphone


----------



## 340519 (Aug 2, 2020)

judomaniak57 said:


> Dmdm have you got your abyss yet? wondering how the brytson works with such a hard to drive headphone


Abyss show up this week. My dealer sells both brands and they have stated that the bryston has plenty of power for the tcs. It has 6 class a amps inside it for goodness sake. Bryston makes some of the beefiest amps I've ever come across so I'm not worried.


----------



## 340519

From Brytson's website:

*SPECIFICATIONS*THD+N (20Hz-20kHz @ Rated Power):<0.005%*SPECIFICATIONS*Power Output (per channel):2W @ 32Ω


----------



## 340519

*SPECIFICATIONS*Sensitivity:HI (approx 20 dB) setting: 70mV in = 100 mW out into 50 Ω (500mV in = 5V out)*SPECIFICATIONS*LO (approx 14 dB) setting: 140mV in = 100 mW out into 50 Ω (500mV in = 2.5V out)


----------



## omniweltall

I never get that power rating. Not a big number, but in reality, it's more powerful than all my previous SS amps. 

Is it because most manufacturers overrate their power rating? Or that Bryston underrates it?


----------



## 340519

omniweltall said:


> I never get that power rating. Not a big number, but in reality, it's more powerful than all my previous SS amps.
> 
> Is it because most manufacturers overrate their power rating? Or that Bryston underrates it?


From what I understand bryston underrates it.


----------



## makan

dmdm said:


> From what I understand bryston underrates it.


Totally agree....the official specs underestimate the output


----------



## 340519

makan said:


> Totally agree....the official specs underestimate the output


And my thoughts are if a bryston can't power headphones no amp can.


----------



## makan

just a data point....the Abyss TC sounds great through the BHA-1


----------



## omniweltall

dmdm said:


> From what I understand bryston underrates it.


Perhaps a bit of both 

I experienced SS amps where the power ratings are absurdly high, but didn't feel the driver control to be as good as the power rating suggests.


----------



## 340519

makan said:


> just a data point....the Abyss TC sounds great through the BHA-1


Awesome thanks. I'm getting my TCS either today or tomorrow so I'm stoked.


----------



## makan

dmdm said:


> Awesome thanks. I'm getting my TCS either today or tomorrow so I'm stoked.


Enjoy!  It also works nicely with my Susvara...just enough headroom I believe.


----------



## 340519




----------



## 340519

The 1266 tcs have arrived! They sure are finicky with how they sit on your head or the soundfield is screwed up.


----------



## omniweltall

Beautiful complete system. Now you don't even have to bother with other gears.


----------



## 340519

omniweltall said:


> Beautiful complete system. Now you don't even have to bother with other gears.


Yes my work is complete and now I must rest.


----------



## judomaniak57

dmdm said:


> The 1266 tcs have arrived! They sure are finicky with how they sit on your head or the soundfield is screwed up.


how is the bryston power wise pushing the hard to power but awesome abyss headphones. are you using the hi gain setting for more power?


----------



## makan

judomaniak57 said:


> how is the bryston power wise pushing the hard to power but awesome abyss headphones. are you using the hi gain setting for more power?


I use high gain with the TC. There is enough power for sure. For my Susvara, I would say it is maxed out and works for me, and some may want a more powerful amp for just a little more headroom.


----------



## 340519

judomaniak57 said:


> how is the bryston power wise pushing the hard to power but awesome abyss headphones. are you using the hi gain setting for more power?


No the low gain is enough. I don't find them hard to drive with the bryston at all, and they sound amazing.


----------



## 340519

omniweltall said:


> Beautiful complete system. Now you don't even have to bother with other gears.


And thank you sir.


----------



## Alexnova

I have a question for you guys. Is there a performance benefit using the XLR R and L output to two cables that go up to each headphone driver? Or is the XLR Stereo output the same in performance?


----------



## makan

There shouldn't be a difference.  Back in the day, I think the 3 pin xlr was more common/popular than the 4 pin xlr.  Nowadays, you don't see the 3 pin xlr so much for headphones


----------



## mthaynes

I went from a standard headphone jack to the xlr L and R.  on my HD800S the sound sounded wider. Never tried the 4 pin although I found that I have one.  Downloaded a new album today.  Will try a AB test latter today and let you know what I hear.  My system is a AK2000 to a AKPEF21 balanced cable (L and R XLR) to the Amp and then the HD800S.  the only delta I can think of that may impact my test is the 4 pin is 10ft and my xlr is a 4 foot.  however given the power of the amp I dont think this will impact much


----------



## Alexnova

HD800s do sound better with an XLR cable in my experience. Wider soundstage.


----------



## judomaniak57 (Dec 15, 2020)

delete


----------



## judomaniak57 (Dec 15, 2020)

my best setup so far


----------



## Rob80b

Been a while.... but the BHA-1 is still going strong in our household!


----------



## 340519 (Mar 10, 2021)

Rob80b said:


> Been a while.... but the BHA-1 is still going strong in our household!


Beautiful!


----------



## SilverEars

dmdm said:


> Beautiful


And indestructible.


----------



## 340519

Let's keep er goin...


----------



## 340519

And my other one...


----------



## mangus

I have the LCD4 and Utopia with my Bryston. I love both but need to sell one of the two.  Probably the LCD4 - it’s warmer and very musical but the Utopia has a larger soundstage, better separation and detail retrieval, but also leans toward the sibilant on some tracks (which the LCD4 does not). Right now I’m running through a Mojo - how do you like the Bryston D/A converter vs the Benchmark (sorry, a bit off-topic). Will have to try my HD800S on the Bryston again!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

dmdm said:


> And my other one...


Handsome! I still have a Benchmark DAC on my "must buy" list. Just have not gotten there yet


----------



## 340519

Some dude in the abyss 1266 thread said the bryston has no synergy with the TCs. I call bs. It sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

dmdm said:


> Some dude in the abyss 1266 thread said the bryston has no synergy with the TCs. I call bs. It sounds pretty awesome to me.


It's all relative. You have to know all the gear people are using and what else they have listened to. One man's peanut butter is another man's petroleum jelly


----------



## 340519

Well I like the 1266tc with the bryston.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

dmdm said:


> Well I like the 1266tc with the bryston.


I have no idea but I imagine it's the cat's meow 

What is the sound of the Abyss like?


----------



## 340519

gimmeheadroom said:


> I have no idea but I imagine it's the cat's meow
> 
> What is the sound of the Abyss like?


It's cool dude. It's cool.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

dmdm said:


> It's cool dude. It's cool.


Shocking! I thought you only liked warm cans


----------



## 340519

gimmeheadroom said:


> Shocking! I thought you only liked warm cans


Lol true!


----------



## teknorob23

judomaniak57 said:


> my best setup so far



I’m with you on that. I’ve been through an embarrassing number of SS amps in the last 6 months, but the bha1 is easily the most enjoyable combo with Stellias, Venus2 dac and bricasti m5 streamer. And I’ve been checking out clear mg pros at the weekend. Sadly the bha1 is not able to make them a great headphone... but it’s not the amp’s fault.


----------



## omniweltall (Mar 23, 2021)

teknorob23 said:


> I’m with you on that. I’ve been through an embarrassing number of SS amps in the last 6 months, but the bha1 is easily the most enjoyable combo with Stellias, Venus2 dac and bricasti m5 streamer. And I’ve been checking out clear mg pros at the weekend. Sadly the bha1 is not able to make them a great headphone... but it’s not the amp’s fault.


Beautiful headphones 

Focal's craftmanship continue to amaze me.


----------



## teknorob23

omniweltall said:


> Beautiful headphones
> 
> Focal's craftmanship continue to amaze me.



Yes, no-one comes close on that front, i'm just a bit disappointed with direction they've decided to take the new Clear Mg. The old clears were by no means perfect, but these are step back in terms of resolution, especially in mid/treble where focal to my ears have excelled. They sound veiled, congested in the middle to top and bit lethargic at the other end. Each time i switch back to the Stellias, its like the shutters have been opened and the sun streams in and coming back on topic BHA1 has really brought out the best in them. Coming from V281, questyle cmr800 U i hadnt thought the Stellias were capable of such stage depth and they generally sound quicker and more exciting with laser guided imaging. Very happy with BHA1 and i think the hunt stops here... for a while at least


----------



## omniweltall

teknorob23 said:


> Yes, no-one comes close on that front, i'm just a bit disappointed with direction they've decided to take the new Clear Mg. The old clears were by no means perfect, but these are step back in terms of resolution, especially in mid/treble where focal to my ears have excelled. They sound veiled, congested in the middle to top and bit lethargic at the other end. Each time i switch back to the Stellias, its like the shutters have been opened and the sun streams in and coming back on topic BHA1 has really brought out the best in them. Coming from V281, questyle cmr800 U i hadnt thought the Stellias were capable of such stage depth and they generally sound quicker and more exciting with laser guided imaging. Very happy with BHA1 and i think the hunt stops here... for a while at least


Yesh, thats what I heard about the new Clear Mg. It's a pity. Maybe there are others who can appreciate that sound sig.

I love the Utopia, but can't afford it


----------



## teknorob23

omniweltall said:


> Yesh, thats what I heard about the new Clear Mg. It's a pity. Maybe there are others who can appreciate that sound sig.
> 
> I love the Utopia, but can't afford it



The old clears were audible relations to the Utopias but the new version really isnt. As you say i'm sure its a signature that will suit some people.


----------



## 340519 (Mar 23, 2021)

Delete


----------



## whiteretro

Any feedback how the BHA 1 pairs with the Sony MDR Z7?


----------



## emrelights1973

whiteretro said:


> Any feedback how the BHA 1 pairs with the Sony MDR Z7?


I can try....


----------



## NoNameNPC

I read about some issue with volume pot on this amp, is this true?


----------



## judomaniak57

3 years and no problems. built like a a tank with a 20 warranty


----------



## NoNameNPC

Is it possible to switch 120v version to 220v?


----------



## judomaniak57

lots of talk on other threads with guys changing the fuse. would it make any difference with the bryston? anybody here try it?


----------



## mortcola

makan said:


> just a data point....the Abyss TC sounds great through the BHA-1


Yes, makan. Sitting here, listening to everything I own and everything I can stream (Joni, Don Juan's at the moment), I can enthusiastically second that. Going back and forth between the Bryston BHA-1 and the Woo WA5-LE, getting to know the 1266TC. And, damn, do they do everything about as well as I've heard it done by cans. System includes Bryston BDA 3.14 and AQ Fire IC's, balanced, playing music from Roon, M1 iMac, both local files and Qobuz streaming.

I started to be concerned that the Bryston amp would be straining to power these Abyss - the aforementioned low power estimate on my mind, and the strange gain pattern of the volume control, both on low and high gain settings. I found that the best sound was on LOW gain, but there's a nice acceleration of gain at the two-thirds point on the knob, and suddenly, clean, grooving power, crystal clear on lowest bass, soundstage wide open, dynamics unhindered. Great matchup. 

The Woo - SET 300B design - is every bit as good, at 2.5 times the price with upgraded build, adding an uncanny dimensionality, transparency, and bloom with no sacrifice of speed, extension, or impact. But both of these combos are no-compromise affairs. 

This is fun.


----------



## mortcola

judomaniak57 said:


> Dmdm have you got your abyss yet? wondering how the brytson works with such a hard to drive headphone


Well, its a year and a half later, but I can answer, as I'm listening to Ralph Towner's Solo Concert, Spirit Lake, on the Abyss 1266TC through Bryston 3.14 DAC and BHA-1 - bought new 2020. A little disconcerting is needing to turn the pot to about 2 o'clock to get a decent level - but it is an intelligently and immaculately designed amp, not lacking in power. Instinctively, I begin to feel that the amp "can't handle it" if I have to turn to knob so far - but that's a misguided instinct. The music is big, beautiful, clean, groovy, 3D - no indication at all that it is straining to drive the 1266TC even though the knob has to turn far. Even there, there's headroom to cleanly drive the cans louder than anyone would need. Bass-demanding recordings, and those with sudden, large dynamic shifts suggest that it is delivering its power in abundance, and drawing and delivering as much current as is demanded, as quickly and neatly as necessary. Bryston gear is just damned impressive. I have several TOTL headphones here, and I'm pretty sure we're at the furthest increment of diminishing returns - it would take an extraordinary expenditure and a degree of luck to find a headphone system significantly more satisfying. My other headphone amp is a Woo WA5-LE - dramatic 300B SET amp, with gobs of pristine power - and they are a beautiful contrast, but "better" isn't a word which would do justice to the comparison. End game stuff.


----------



## vlach

mortcola said:


> Well, its a year and a half later, but I can answer, as I'm listening to Ralph Towner's Solo Concert, Spirit Lake, on the Abyss 1266TC through Bryston 3.14 DAC and BHA-1 - bought new 2020. A little disconcerting is needing to turn the pot to about 2 o'clock to get a decent level - but it is an intelligently and immaculately designed amp, not lacking in power. Instinctively, I begin to feel that the amp "can't handle it" if I have to turn to knob so far - but that's a misguided instinct. The music is big, beautiful, clean, groovy, 3D - no indication at all that it is straining to drive the 1266TC even though the knob has to turn far. Even there, there's headroom to cleanly drive the cans louder than anyone would need. Bass-demanding recordings, and those with sudden, large dynamic shifts suggest that it is delivering its power in abundance, and drawing and delivering as much current as is demanded, as quickly and neatly as necessary. Bryston gear is just damned impressive. I have several TOTL headphones here, and I'm pretty sure we're at the furthest increment of diminishing returns - it would take an extraordinary expenditure and a degree of luck to find a headphone system significantly more satisfying. My other headphone amp is a Woo WA5-LE - dramatic 300B SET amp, with gobs of pristine power - and they are a beautiful contrast, but "better" isn't a word which would do justice to the comparison. End game stuff.


Are you running balanced between the DAC & amp with the amp set to hi gain?


----------



## mortcola

vlach said:


> Are you running balanced between the DAC & amp with the amp set to hi gain?


Yes, balanced and high gain. Again, the performance is uncompromised, and beautiful.  and I prefer things louder than some (I'm 57, a musician, and I'm still hearing past 14K, so I'm lucky, so far). Thoughts?


----------



## vlach

mortcola said:


> Yes, balanced and high gain. Again, the performance is uncompromised, and beautiful.  and I prefer things louder than some (I'm 57, a musician, and I'm still hearing past 14K, so I'm lucky, so far). Thoughts?


I guess the Abyss is a tougher load than i thought.


----------



## mortcola

vlach said:


> I guess the Abyss is a tougher load than i thought.


I don’t recall if you have them. Yes, theyre a are notoriously hungry load although not in Susvara territory. The redesigned driver on the TC version makes it an even easier load than the original; I never heard the original. I was very pleased though with the performance. I suspect that volume pot on the Bryston is meant to cover only the territory the amp can handle without a hitch. 

First time I plugged in the 1266 TC, and saw how far I had to turn the volume knob, I didn’t listen much more, but just plugged them in to my big tube amp for the next few weeks. But when I got to sit down and listen attentively to the Abyss through the Bryston, and got it up to the volume level I liked, I was extremely happy with the musical performance. My concern with having to turn it so far was nothing but a conditioned response, i.e. “This one goes to 11“


----------



## the1andonly (Mar 3, 2022)

one of these is for sale, I was amazed to learn this used to cost $1,395(BHA-1) and now is listed new as around $2,300.... why? 



ACDOAN said:


> I cannot  wait for someone to A/Bing the Schiit Asgard with the hi-price Bryston amp. That's going to be interesting. As much as I love the BP26/ 4BSST combo or SP16 /4BSST combo, *the price increase every year of you folks at Bryston is way out of proportion.*


----------



## James824

340519 said:


> Simcoe audio out of barrie. My contact is Adrian Norenberg.


 How are you liking the BHA1/BDA3 combo?
I am looking a these as well.  Not sure if I will go tube (Woo) or SS (bryston) for the amp.

Is there any issue with heat from the BHA1?


----------



## mthaynes

James824 said:


> How are you liking the BHA1/BDA3 combo?
> I am looking a these as well.  Not sure if I will go tube (Woo) or SS (bryston) for the amp.
> 
> Is there any issue with heat from the BHA1?


No heat issues.  mine does not even get warm


----------



## gimmeheadroom

the1andonly said:


> one of these is for sale, I was amazed to learn this used to cost $1,395(BHA-1) and now is listed new as around $2,300.... why?


Probably the 1395 is USD and the 2300 is CAD. At least we can hope!


----------



## James824

gimmeheadroom said:


> Probably the 1395 is USD and the 2300 is CAD. At least we can hope!


 The BHA1 has increased in price to over 2K USD.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

James824 said:


> The BHA1 has increased in price to over 2K USD.


Well, it was a bargain before. I think it's still worth it though.


----------



## notverriegod49

Think a good upgrade from rebel amp would be the bha-1? Want the balanced option + a little more power


----------



## judomaniak57

notverriegod49 said:


> Think a good upgrade from rebel amp would be the bha-1? Want the balanced option + a little more power


Bha-1 is a terrific  Amp, especially  the balanced output


----------



## notverriegod49

judomaniak57 said:


> Bha-1 is a terrific  Amp, especially  the balanced output


Yep, I hear its definitely an option, being a top tier solid state amp. My biggest issue is if it would be a good fit with what I daily which is the focal clear


----------



## mortcola

Hardertaskthinking said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Some of you may have heard of Bryston, the well-known maker of audio equipment for both the Consumer and Professional market.  Quite a number of its current line of products have received critical acclaim and these include the BCD-1 CD player, the BDA-1 D/A converter, the recently released BDP-1 Digital player and the 28B-SST2 1,000 watts monoblock amplifiers.  What many people love about Bryston, besides the high build and sound quality of its products, are its 20-year transferable warranty, parts & labour, on its analogue products and its 5-year transferable warranty on all its digital circuits.
> 
> ...


This is exciting. I've been driving my Susvara with the Woo WA5-LE. I switched out the excellent Bryston BDA 3.14 for the Holo Spring KTE DAC (which is everything the hype says it is, and more - it is "better", categorically (and I hate the term), than any DAC I've heard and could meaningfully compare). 

The BHA-1 was itself a fine amp, and made a good try when I plugged the Susvara in. Despite the rated power being much less than what the Susvara wants, it didn't fail in any way....just became a bit pale. on the easy Elite and the pretty-hungry Abyss 1266TC, the BHA-1 is a high-end amp, no doubt. While I've been saving and waiting for a Holo Bliss amp, which will be able to drive any cans, now Bryston is coming out with a unit I hoped they would, a high-power, endgame amp. 

I was gonna sell the Bryston and Elites and go a little austere, with just the May and Big Woo, stop the collecting. Now the shadow is whispering, get rid of the BHA-1, buy the Bliss and the Bryston BHP1 and have two very different matched systems - kid can go to a local college. I'm trying to be strong. Send me second harmonic vibes to be strong and choose good over evil. Thank you!


----------



## judomaniak57

notverriegod49 said:


> Yep, I hear its definitely an option, being a top tier solid state amp. My biggest issue is if it would be a good fit with what I daily which is the focal clear


my daily headphones are the focal stellia and the focal elear. perfect combo would not change a thing, such good synergy between amp and headphone. dead silent back grounds, loads of good bass and a midrange to die for


----------



## judomaniak57




----------



## notverriegod49

judomaniak57 said:


> my daily headphones are the focal stellia and the focal elear. perfect combo would not change a thing, such good synergy between amp and headphone. dead silent back grounds, loads of good bass and a midrange to die for


Nice, also apparently with newer models, the sound is much warmer compared to old models, that true?


----------



## Shakhal

BHA-1 and Gungnir MB are a great combination.


----------



## vlach (Jun 3, 2022)

Is anyone using the BHA-1 as a preamp driving a power amp through the balanced outputs? I would like to try this, however my amp only has SE inputs.

I should be able to use XLR to RCA cables to make it work right? Just wondering how this set up is working for anyone using it.


----------



## betula

I have just picked up a second-hand BHA-1 at a good price. I was always interested in this amp, but it was either out of my financial reach or just opted for something else at the time. 

The clarity, resolution, micro details and dynamic impact are impressive. I am picking up details I couldn't hear with the Burson Soloist 3XP. The Bryston is also more spacious. 

There seems to be a tendency with more recent amps (Soloist 3XP, iFi iCan) that even if they say they are neutral and reference, they actually lean towards some warmth. Compared to those amps the BHA-1 is really neutral and reference sounding. Not to mention the enhanced resolving capabilities. 

Depending on your system and headphones, the Bryston can be a great match. It definitely lifted the resolution, clarity and dynamic impact of my Meze Elite to next level. Just what I thought I could further improve a bit with my favourite headphone so far. 

Currently I am using the Soekris 2541 R2R DAC which I prefer to the ADI-2, but in a few days I will try a Qutest as well and see if I keep the Chord or the Soekris. I am not new to Chord sound and I love Rob Watts work; but I am new to R2R and I also like it, so it will be interesting to hear which one I prefer in a direct comparison.

Good times and I am happy with this amp.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jun 24, 2022)

Bryston BHA-1 is so resolving, it helps things like my iFi Gryphon  shine through and not sound like a portable-Fi device.

iFi Gryphon’s xBassii and the Bryston BHA-1 + Focal Utopia is amazing
(4.4mmLineout-to-dualXLR)


----------



## vlach

betula said:


> I have just picked up a second-hand BHA-1 at a good price. I was always interested in this amp, but it was either out of my financial reach or just opted for something else at the time.
> 
> The clarity, resolution, micro details and dynamic impact are impressive. I am picking up details I couldn't hear with the Burson Soloist 3XP. The Bryston is also more spacious.
> 
> ...


I absolutely want to know how the Qutest measures up to the Soekris, please get back to us with your impressions, thank you!


----------



## betula

I read this in a 2019 review:

_"Unlike most brands, Bryston has not bothered with releasing new versions of an already great product. The downside to this approach is that since most reviews naturally are made close after the initial launch, “old” products get less attention."_

I think, this is absolutely spot on and part of the reason I am posting here is to raise attention for a great product.  
We have some classic products that simply withstand the passing flow of time, and they would deserve more attention. Sennheiser's HD600, HD650, Bryston BHA-1 and I am sure you could mention a few more. 

Everyone is keeping an eye out for the next biggest hype, the next improvement. And in a way it is good, as this is what drives innovation. Every now and then a new classic emerges, but we only see them as true milestones after at least 3-4 years down the line. 

We are swamped with new releases and hype trains which last a few months and then disappear. I am not naming any manufacturers here on purpose. 
Bryston is one of those classic brands who refuse to take part of this modern madness. When you already put down some respectful results on the table decades ago, there is no pressure in competing all the crazy newbies. 

Sure, there is a risk of getting outdated, but with Bryston that is simply not the case. I tried quite a few popular SS amps and have to say, the BHA-1 smashes them all when it comes to clarity, resolution, instrument separation, dynamics and impact. The BHA-1 is really the epitome of reference SS amps even in 2022. 

I have to mention, after the first wow moments with the BHA-1 I started to think/feel/hear that this might just be too dynamic and impactful for me, event though I love dynamics and impact. Also I thought occasionally the BHA-1 might be too bright up top?

A warmer source definitely benefits the BHA-1 in my opinion, as it will bring out the best dynamics of any warm R2R DAC for example. After a few days with the Bryston however my brain adjusted even more and now I don't feel this extra punch and treble openness bothering at all. All I hear is a very tight, speedy, impactful, clean and clear sound which I love through a musically tuned headphone like the Meze Elite a lot!

20 years of warranty on the top of this? Even with my quite a few years old second-hand unit I am less worried about warranty issues than with any of my previous amplifiers. I still have a good 10+ years of warranty. Consider just this one aspect.


----------



## judomaniak57

best amp i have heard and have no desire to upgrade my amp. do need a better streamer to catch up to the rest of my gear


----------



## Diehard9er

No remote with this unit correct? I love Bryston and Simaudio. I told myself have to have a remote for volume next time. Sit about 12 feet away from gear. It’s a little thing but have told myself it’s a must next go. Also takes Pass off the table.


----------



## Slim1970

betula said:


> I have just picked up a second-hand BHA-1 at a good price. I was always interested in this amp, but it was either out of my financial reach or just opted for something else at the time.
> 
> The clarity, resolution, micro details and dynamic impact are impressive. I am picking up details I couldn't hear with the Burson Soloist 3XP. The Bryston is also more spacious.
> 
> ...


I remain curious about this amp. Your descriptions are exactly what I thought the BHA-1 would sound like. I'm currently using the GS-X MK2 that I probably won't replace anytime soon and it sounds a lot what you are hearing with the Bryston. I have a Soloist 3X GT headed my way. If I don't like I'll sell and pick up the Bryston.


----------



## hawk13

Slim1970 said:


> I remain curious about this amp. Your descriptions are exactly what I thought the BHA-1 would sound like. I'm currently using the GS-X MK2 that I probably won't replace anytime soon and it sounds a lot what you are hearing with the Bryston. I have a Soloist 3X GT headed my way. If I don't like I'll sell and pick up the Bryston.


Love my BHA-1. Very transparent (Not to mention Bryston’s 20-year warranty). used sell for crazy low prices. Plays very well with other gear too


----------



## Rob80b (Jun 28, 2022)

Slim1970 said:


> I remain curious about this amp. Your descriptions are exactly what I thought the BHA-1 would sound like. I'm currently using the GS-X MK2 that I probably won't replace anytime soon and it sounds a lot what you are hearing with the Bryston. I have a Soloist 3X GT headed my way. If I don't like I'll sell and pick up the Bryston.


Good to see some love still around for the BHA-1 and the GS-X for that matter which has been around even longer...believe the general consensus was/is they are similar sounding SS amps.
My BHA-1 won't being going anywhere soon either and although there are a crop of very good to excellent sounding entry level amps, the SMSL HO100 for example that I just acquiredfor a second system, I'm still finding the 10 year Bryston still has more authority in the base and and harmonic richness...almost hard to describe but there's just this little bit extra regardless of the phones.


----------



## betula

vlach said:


> I absolutely want to know how the Qutest measures up to the Soekris, please get back to us with your impressions, thank you!


It has been a tough (and fun) few days comparing these two DACs. Tough not because the difference is not obvious between them, but because they are equally good in a different way. On some days I had clear preference towards the Qutest and on other days I had clear preference to the Soekris 2541. In certain things the Qutest is better, in other things the Soekris is the winner.
Ultimately it will come down to system synergy, personal preference, main music genres and priorities of different qualities in sound.

I tried them on the Soloist 3XP as well, but mainly on the Bryston BHA-1. Headphones were the Meze Elite. I set the Qutest to 3V output voltage and used a pure silver RCA to the amp, and I used the balanced line out of the 2541 to bring out its best (again with silver interconnects).

I have to say, I pretty much equally like these DACs and prefer both to the RME ADI-2 which I sold a few days ago.
In my opinion system synergy is extremely important with both of these DACs. With the wrong amp, the Qutest can sound a bit harsh and bright, and the Soekris can sound too soft and loose in the bass and too rolled off up top. With the right pairing both the Qutest and the Soekris changes character and are able to bring the best out of an amp. With the BHA-1 which is a powerful, clean and impactful reference amp, the Soekris is an excellent match. It gives just an extra breath of lifelikeness to the vocals which is missing even with the Qutest, not to mention your regular delta/sigma DAC. 
Paired with the Soloist 3XP the Soekris was just too soft and less refined. (The Soloist is a lot better amp in headphone power amp mode, but then you have to control the volume on the DAC, so the ADI-2 in this particular case is a better pairing with the Burson IMO.) The Bryston as an amp simply washes the floor with the Soloist when it comes to resolution, detail, clarity and impact.

The Qutest on the Bryston is extremely clean and clear. Resolution is above the Soekris, but really not by too much. As the Qutest was brand new, initially it sometimes sounded a bit harsh and bright in the treble compared to the 2541. After a few days it calmed down and got smoother, keeping that extra clarity and dynamism.
The Qutest with the BHA-1 is pretty much the maximum amount of clear dynamism and impact I can handle, and I do like these qualities as well as my Meze Elite likes them.

So the strengths of the Qutest are a higher resolving capability, more control on bass, more impact, clearer treble and overall clarity. Also, the soundstage is a little deeper on the Chord, because there is more clarity to 'see' the back of the stage. Soundstage on the Soekris is actually wider, and still has a lot better depth than the ADI-2, but not as deep as the Qutest. 



The extra width of the Soekris allows you to feel the space a little bigger, with equally good instrument placement and separation just not as sharp. The Qutest's 'picture' is a little smaller but clearer and very 3D, although narrower. The picture the Soekris paints is slightly less refined but bigger and pretty much equally nice just slightly less detailed. Also, the Soekris is emotionally a little more engaging with its mids and vocals, so taking that into account we could say that the Qutest has a more accurate picture but the Soekris is not far behind and has an additional artistic factor to the sound like impressionist paintings. I do not have much experience with R2R DACs, but the Soekris is said to be a clearer sounding R2R DAC as it doesn't offer NOS mode. I can't comment on that, but it is really surprisingly close in technicalities to the Qutest. I certainly was not expecting them to be this close. The differences I describe are not huge by any means, they are a result of A/B testing them for a few days.
I could be happy with either of them, but can't justify keeping both.

The strengths of the Soekris is definitely the mids. This is where it clearly beats the Qutest. Mids have a lot more lifelike tone, vocals and acoustic instruments simply sound more like in real life, therefore they sound more beautiful and more engaging (euphonic?). If someone mainly listens to vocals or acoustic instrument driven music I would recommend the Soekris over the Qutest. This lifelike R2R tonality is truly an addictive quality. While the Qutest has more clarity in the mids too, it can't match the enjoyment level the 2541 offers with vocals.

Bass is good on both DACs, but it is a pretty clear win to the Qutest according to my preference. Even though Qutest bass is leaner; it is faster, cleaner and more impactful. The 2541 might have a bit more bass quantity, but it is not as well controlled and precise. Especially with modern music the Qutest has the clear edge on bass quality. 
When it comes to treble, the Soekris is a bit rolled off, but to my ears in a pleasant way. The Qutest is again clearer here but also brighter (even with warm/roll off filter). For some the Qutest's treble can actually be too much and will prefer the Soekris's smoother presentation; while others will choose the extra clarity and punch from the little Chord.

I already touched on the weaknesses, but the Qutest can sound too harsh at times, depending on the amp and recording. The Qutest is also less forgiving to bad recordings or files, the Soekris is a lot friendlier and smoother, making bad recordings enjoyable as well. The 2541 in comparison can sound too smooth at times; macro dynamics and impact are not that great, but I wouldn't say it is particularly bad either.

In short:
Qutest: control, precision, resolution, clarity, depth. 
Soekris 2541: smoothness, lifelike tone and timbre, beautiful, engaging vocals.
As I said, I could be happy with either of these DACs. 
Despite my description sounds like there is a ton of difference between them, to most people this wouldn't be immediately obvious unless critically A/B testing them. 

Some days I was sure I want to keep the Soekris and let the Qutest go, other days I felt the opposite way. Right now I think I will keep the Qutest, because I still listen to a lot of modern music where I just really enjoy that extra bit of bass impact, but the lifelike and sweet vocals are something I will really miss from the Soekris R2R. Even though the Qutest is a lot more lifelike than the ADI-2, still can't match an R2R in this regard. 

As all analogies are imperfect, take this with a grain of salt but I thought the ADI-2 sounds a bit like listening to a studio recording, the Qutest sounds like being there with the artist in the studio and the Soekris sounds like being there with the artist in a venue. More control and more precision on the Qutest, but a very pleasant warm tonality on the Soekris. Take your pick...


----------



## vlach

betula said:


> It has been a tough (and fun) few days comparing these two DACs. Tough not because the difference is not obvious between them, but because they are equally good in a different way. On some days I had clear preference towards the Qutest and on other days I had clear preference to the Soekris 2541. In certain things the Qutest is better, in other things the Soekris is the winner.
> Ultimately it will come down to system synergy, personal preference, main music genres and priorities of different qualities in sound.
> 
> I tried them on the Soloist 3XP as well, but mainly on the Bryston BHA-1. Headphones were the Meze Elite. I set the Qutest to 3V output voltage and used a pure silver RCA to the amp, and I used the balanced line out of the 2541 to bring out its best (again with silver interconnects).
> ...


Outstanding review and assessment of both DACs, thank you! Regarding the Qutest, i believe it is best to run it at the 2V industry standard. At least that is the consensus with the Mojo. I wouldn't be surprised if the Qutest became slightly less edgy/bright/harsh at 2V thus elevating its performance even further.

All in all, the results of your evaluation are inline with my experience; i find R2R DACs tend to have better tone, more density and body to instruments at the expense of slightly less precision, clarity and speed - less fatiguing? I'm also not surprised that you like the Soekris a lot with the BHA-1 since this amp is somewhat lean in nature - at least that's my opinion after countless amp comparisons.

Again, a BIG thank you for a very comprehensive and detailed review, well done!


----------



## betula (Jul 2, 2022)

vlach said:


> Outstanding review and assessment of both DACs, thank you! Regarding the Qutest, i believe it is best to run it at the 2V industry standard. At least that is the consensus with the Mojo. I wouldn't be surprised if the Qutest became slightly less edgy/bright/harsh at 2V thus elevating its performance even further.
> 
> All in all, the results of your evaluation are inline with my experience; i find R2R DACs tend to have better tone, more density and body to instruments at the expense of slightly less precision, clarity and speed - less fatiguing? I'm also not surprised that you like the Soekris a lot with the BHA-1 since this amp is somewhat lean in nature - at least that's my opinion after countless amp comparisons.
> 
> Again, a BIG thank you for a very comprehensive and detailed review, well done!


Thanks for the kind words.

I did try all voltage outputs on the Qutest, I just wanted to bring it closer to the 4 volts (XLR) of the Soekris.
Anyway, with the standard 2 volts the Qutest indeed sounds less edgy.

Edit: with 2V output the Qutest's technical advantage is actually less obvious and definitely sounds smoother.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jul 2, 2022)

betula said:


> It has been a tough (and fun) few days comparing these two DACs. Tough not because the difference is not obvious between them, but because they are equally good in a different way. On some days I had clear preference towards the Qutest and on other days I had clear preference to the Soekris 2541. In certain things the Qutest is better, in other things the Soekris is the winner.
> Ultimately it will come down to system synergy, personal preference, main music genres and priorities of different qualities in sound.
> 
> I tried them on the Soloist 3XP as well, but mainly on the Bryston BHA-1. Headphones were the Meze Elite. I set the Qutest to 3V output voltage and used a pure silver RCA to the amp, and I used the balanced line out of the 2541 to bring out its best (again with silver interconnects).
> ...



My favorite pairing with the BHA-1 has been my Chord Hugo 2/2Go (transportable).

Such a goldilocks zone for treble sharpness & last octave air shimmer.

While my Dangerous Convert 2, Gustard A22, my iFi Gryphon, my iFi Micro Signature are quite extra sharp in the treble. (though the BHA-1 does compensate for that).

Out of my stuff, ended up the Chord Hugo 2 smoothest. Interesting how the Qutest turned out. Although, I never would have thought of my Hugo2 treble as being perfect if I didn't happen to hear my other stuff after haha.

 Out of the other stuff the iFi Gryphon is a guilty pleasure for a change of pace,  especially for my Focal Utopia and engaging the xBass (but the treble is more sharp). I would put the Gryphon staging somewhere derivative to your description of the soekris.

Chord Hugo2/2Go ->Bryston BHA-1 -> Utopia is my meta stack I am using now.

Hugo 2 has a innate textured subbass tonality boosted presentation that is just the perfect synnergy for the dryer punchy bass of the BHA-1.  It's such a nice combo.


----------



## betula (Jul 2, 2022)

For the sake of fairness I have to slightly revise or rather complete my findings regarding the Qutest versus Soekris 2541, as I was switching between the Qutest's output voltage a few times.
What I wrote above is still true, when the Qutest's output voltage is set to 3V. At the same time, as @vlach said the Qutest becomes a bit edgy in this setting, at least with the Bryston. Yes, there is an improved sense of clarity, tightness and impact, but the upper mids/treble becomes a little bit hard.

When I switch the Qutest back to the standard 2V output, it definitely sounds a_ lot_ smoother and softer. So much more, that it actually loses the little advantage over the Soekris when it comes to control, details and tightness/impact. They are a lot more similar in this setting, both sound pretty beautiful. Maybe the Qutest is a bit softer and slightly more refined/rounded at 2V, but the 2541 has the edge on spaciousness, tonal richness and energy.

On RCA out, I still prefer the Qutest, but when I use the 4V balanced out on the Soekris, I actually find it slightly better both technically and tonally. We probably can't ignore the fact that a stronger balanced signal is going into a fully separated, dual mono balanced amp.

Edit: it is such a difficult decision. I might just toss a coin in the end.


----------



## Infoseeker (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh I forgot to mention I have a newer 2021-built BHA-1 model. With the lower gain, so I have no need for a pre-amp.

Though the Hugo 2 does function at a pre-amp. But I just keep it at its 3V line-level/line-out mode with my version of the BHA-1. No volume control problems.

*EDIT:
Oh I forgot the Hugo2 transportable has a very textured subbass boost in its presentation. This is quite the compensation for the BHA-1 amp's bass.*


----------



## betula

For the sake of fairness I have to say that after a few intense weeks with the BHA-1 I realised this great SS amp is not really for me. I still admire its technical abilities, but I need a slightly 'friendlier' sound.

The BHA-1 indeed, even in 2022 is one of the best reference, neutral, fully balanced class-A solid state amplifiers. Its clarity, resolution and detail retrieval is outstanding, easily beats something like the Burson Soloist 3XP or even iFi Pro iCan in this regard. 
Spaciousness and instrument placement are also stellar. 

As listening time goes on, after hours and hours, days and days this energetic and clean SS sound can become too much for my (treble sensitive) ears though. Yes, the amp despite its great energy is a bit lean, although this can be compensated with a warmer (R2R) DAC quite well. 

Even with the Qutest or the Soekris R2R DAC however I felt this ear exhaustion after some time. The sound is nice, incredibly clear and very impactful, but a bit lean and a bit bright or even dry. For some reason listening fatigue kicks in a lot sooner for me with the BHA-1. Maybe not even treble brightness what I find fatiguing after a while, just this treble energy. 

For this reason I have to say goodbye to the BHA-1 which I still think is a solid engineering marvel. I respect this amp and I am happy I was able to spend some time with it but my ears want something smoother and perhaps a little warmer.


----------



## Slim1970

betula said:


> For the sake of fairness I have to say that after a few intense weeks with the BHA-1 I realised this great SS amp is not really for me. I still admire its technical abilities, but I need a slightly 'friendlier' sound.
> 
> The BHA-1 indeed, even in 2022 is one of the best reference, neutral, fully balanced class-A solid state amplifiers. Its clarity, resolution and detail retrieval is outstanding, easily beats something like the Burson Soloist 3XP or even iFi Pro iCan in this regard.
> Spaciousness and instrument placement are also stellar.
> ...


What are you looking to try next? I have the Burson Soloist 3X GT and I find it has that natural class A warm, it’s extremely detailed, spacious and the clarity is top notch. It even has legitimate bass. I thought the Soloist 3XP was bass light and to airy sounding. The 3X GT is not that, it’s balanced and musical.


----------



## betula

Slim1970 said:


> What are you looking to try next? I have the Burson Soloist 3X GT and I find it has that natural class A warm, it’s extremely detailed, spacious and the clarity is top notch. It even has legitimate bass. I thought the Soloist 3XP was bass light and to airy sounding. The 3X GT is not that, it’s balanced and musical.


You are not the first person saying that the new GT has more bass and is more balanced. I would love to try that one day as I really like the 'analogue' quality of the Burson SS amps.

I went for a second-hand Hugo TT2. I used to own a TT2 years ago but had to downgrade for different reasons. I received an excellent second-hand offer so I purchased the TT2 again. To my ears and taste no DAC/amp combos under £3000 can provide the same level of smooth clarity/resolution for headphone listening.


----------



## Slim1970

betula said:


> You are not the first person saying that the new GT has more bass and is more balanced. I would love to try that one day as I really like the 'analogue' quality of the Burson SS amps.
> 
> I went for a second-hand Hugo TT2. I used to own a TT2 years ago but had to downgrade for different reasons. I received an excellent second-hand offer so I purchased the TT2 again. To my ears and taste no DAC/amp combos under £3000 can provide the same level of smooth clarity/resolution for headphone listening.


Yes, I remember that. you sold your TT2 and I was just getting mine. It’s a great DAC/Amp combo. I now have the DAVE but the TT2 is awesome in its own regard. I owned it for two years before getting my DAVE. Honestly, the TT2 is all you really need for headphone listening.


----------



## betula

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, I remember that. you sold your TT2 and I was just getting mine. It’s a great DAC/Amp combo. I now have the DAVE but the TT2 is awesome in its own regard. I owned it for two years before getting my DAVE. Honestly, the TT2 is all you really need for headphone listening.


I agree. TT2 and Meze Elite is pretty much my endgame for headphone listening. (Not like my wallet would allow more...)
If I had another 4 grand I would probably go for the Dave or MScaler but no need really. Diminishing returns hit really hard at this level.
I think my headphone listening is maxed out. 

I tried the Elite on the Dave and it was really fantastic, but definitely not twice as good as it is from the TT2.


----------



## Slim1970

betula said:


> I agree. TT2 and Meze Elite is pretty much my endgame for headphone listening. (Not like my wallet would allow more...)
> If I had another 4 grand I would probably go for the Dave or MScaler but no need really. Diminishing returns hit really hard at this level.
> I think my headphone listening is maxed out.
> 
> I tried the Elite on the Dave and it was really fantastic, but definitely not twice as good as it is from the TT2.


I would agree. Knowing what I know now I would have stuck with my TT2/HMS/Luxman P-750. When I got the Dave, it made me change my whole system and how I was listening. The Luxman wasn't transparent enough so I moved on to the GS-X MK2 and never looked back. ThGS-X MK2 or GS-X Mini are another set of amps you should consider.


----------



## Infoseeker

Not just the TT2. But the combo of the BHA-1 & Hugo 2 portable has been amazing for me.

Such a slammy stack chain.


----------



## vlach

Infoseeker said:


> Not just the TT2. But the combo of the BHA-1 & Hugo 2 portable has been amazing for me.
> 
> Such a slammy stack chain.


I wonder if a BDA-2 (used ones go for about $1,100) would be an even better combo for the BHA-1...


----------



## betula

Slim1970 said:


> I would agree. Knowing what I know now I would have stuck with my TT2/HMS/Luxman P-750. When I got the Dave, it made me change my whole system and how I was listening. The Luxman wasn't transparent enough so I moved on to the GS-X MK2 and never looked back. ThGS-X MK2 or GS-X Mini are another set of amps you should consider.


Is the GSX-MKII not too similar to the BHA-1? 
I heard that the GSX Mini is a bit warmer...


----------

